#ubuntu-si 2011-05-02
<pingop> kwa to dilate? :P
<CrazyLemon> nogavice iz madzarske
<CrazyLemon> rabis?
<pingop> nope, mam dost
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja sam
<bogdanov> mi dilamo
<pingop> kdo ve kje bi lahko dubu strokovne članke iz php pa teh scen? rabm za literaturo navest :P
<bogdanov> nesmrdlive!
<upd> !g php vodič
<Seniorita> php vodič, kje se naučiti @ Slo-Tech http://slo-tech.com/forum/t121619
<upd> kwa bi ti rad
<CrazyLemon> pingop em..si kdaj recimo..prebral knjigo? :>
<pingop> v OÅ 
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<pingop> mam jst dost tutorialov pa vsega, članke rabm navest za literaturo
<CrazyLemon> no..obstaja ena fajn taka zgradba k se imenuje KNJIZNICA..tam je dost knjig in STROKOVNE LITERATURE :D
<pingop> jst bi online :D
<CrazyLemon> js bi pa loto
<pingop> cobiss mi 0 ne najde
<pingop> !g loterija
<Seniorita> Loterija Slovenije - PRVA STRAN http://www.loterija.si/
<pingop> :)
<pingop> !g eloterija
<Seniorita> eloterija.si http://www.eloterija.si/
<bogdanov> !g e-stave
<pingop> ewo ti loto :)
<Seniorita> e-stave https://www.e-stave.com/
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://cobiss5.izum.si/scripts/cobiss?id=0107314487366118
<Seniorita> cobiss/opac
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..najde dost tega cobiss :)
<pingop> ni vidt
<pingop> ta link mi vrže "v pripravi"
<pingop> ma bom že neki zglumiu :)
<CrazyLemon> vem kaj link vrže in vem kaj js na tem linku vidim :)
<CrazyLemon> in vidim 162 hitov
<pingop> a morm bit kej logiran
<pingop> men vrže "v pripravi"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: kako do pravice brisanja in pisanja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4915/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne deluje če ti posredujem link
<CrazyLemon> http://books.google.com/books?id=BiRC4JtQzFIC
<Seniorita> Beginning PHP and PostgreSQL 8: from ... - Google Books
<CrazyLemon> kle maš spodi related books
<pingop> aha sej sm pogruntu kaj si iskou
<pingop> Iskali ste: Naslov=php IN Izbor zapisov=vse gradivo (tudi e-viri) Potek iskanja Å tevilo najdenih zapisov: 162 SPREMENI ISKALNO ZAHTEVO
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<pingop> če pod članki iščem mi sam enga al 2 najde
<pingop> to ostalo so priročniki pa pizdarije :)
<CrazyLemon> knjiga je pizdarija? priročniki so pizdarije?
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj je članek strokovna literatura vse ostalo pa crap? :)
<pingop> ah :) kr neki
<pingop> :)
<pingop> men je vseen kaj je kej
<pingop> za diplomsko rabm
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj fast ze ksn dobr release
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne
<pingop> "Minimalno mora predvidena literatura obsegati 1 monografijo (knjiga, skripta) in 2 članka, želeno je, da je v tem kako delo mentorja"
<bogdanov> cez ksn tedn an
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov dvomim
<pingop> mam knjige mam webpagee, teh člankov pa ne najdm
<CrazyLemon>  želeno je, da je v tem kako delo mentorja"
<CrazyLemon> prašaj mentorja? :)
<pingop> to odštej
<pingop> patak je
<pingop> on mi pošle mail, kr oglas se pr men da ti podpišem dispozicijo, pa 0 se nisva zmenila sploh :P
<pingop> no sej nima veze
<pingop> bomo že nekak :)
<pingop> kkšn dobr ponudnik free shellow ?
<pingop> :)
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> kukulele ja
<bogdanov> http://www.manchelivarse.com/
<Seniorita> arsenal vs manchester united highlights 1-0 liverpool newcastle 3-0 goal video
<bogdanov> kva smo jih
<bogdanov> skinil s kurca
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> sasa84: juhuuu :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
 * sasa84 je glih iz neaplja :D
<upd> da, in kako je bilo
<sasa84> zakon!
<upd> super :))
<sasa84> za vrnt se ;)
<sasa84> pa ceu neapeljksi zaliv...amlafi pa una mesta...tok cortkana za dol past :)
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> hehe
<upd> a bojo kaksne slikce na fb
<sasa84> itaaaak ;)
<upd> važn da jest z mojo babo damo na fb špilam cele noči haha :D
<upd> no bom prečekiral
<upd> :P
<sasa84> upd, itak me nimaš gor :P
<upd> imam
<sasa84> a ja?
<upd> no ne vem..
<upd> te bom pa dodal :)
<sasa84> čakam...takoj! :P
<upd> pa saj sem te imel
<sasa84> ma ne spomnm se
<upd> te imam :)
<sasa84> dregn me
<upd> ;)
<sasa84> ma kdo si ti? :P
<upd> kwa ? :D
<upd> a te nism dregnil
<upd> hudiča :D
<sasa84> loooooooooool
<sasa84> a ti maš nick upd????
<sasa84> hahahahahahaha
<sasa84> o Å¡it :D
<upd> jezus kristus da res :D
<sasa84> pismo, nism vedla d si ti upd LOL
<upd> porkadus kak lohk to pozabiš
<upd> takega carja
<upd> :D
<upd> no zdej veš...
<sasa84> pa sm te že misnla 1x vprašat če nis nč na ircu :P
<upd> haha jaz pa skoz tu :D
<sasa84> pojma nism mela d si ti :D
<sasa84> u glavnm...počas bom šla spat :P
<sasa84> k se zbudim...zloudam ubuntu 11.04 in naložim :D
<upd> heh super
<upd> :D
<sasa84> jaaaa, zdj bom mela ubuntu na drugi particiji, k jo bo več :P
<sasa84> pa še swap si bom naštimala :P
<sasa84> za kšno hibernacijo je kul
<upd> jap swap kr more bit
<upd> tud če se ram zafila swap papca
<nafisa> zdej pa jst vem ime pa priimk :D hahahaha
<sasa84> sam drgač nism mela blemov...k mam 4giga rama
<upd> sasa84: pujsa :D
<sasa84> a? :P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> sasa84, a rigaš?
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> ne...sej nvem zkaj sm pujsa? :P
<upd> k nick pišeš po fb !
<upd> :D
<upd> heh sj se hecam...
 * sasa84 packa
<upd> :P
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat...dost za dons ;)
<sasa84> nočkooo ;)
<nafisa> lepo spi, sasa84
<nafisa> lahko noč
<nafisa> jst sem pa spala celo popoldne ... pa do 20.20 ... pol sem gledala en film ... pol pa po filmu do prejle ... :S
<upd> ln
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> o, bogdanov ... srce
<nafisa> šta se smiješ?
<bogdanov> ma nevem
<bogdanov> dobre vole sm? :))
<nafisa> lepo lepo
<nafisa> haha, kaj piše na mintovem forumu
<nafisa> There are no such things as "stupid" questions. However if you think your question is a bit stupid, then this is the right place for you to post it. Please stick to easy to-the-point questions that you feel people can answer fast. For long and complicated questions prefer the other forums within the support section.
<nafisa> Before you post please read this
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kaj pocenjas
<nafisa> gledam mal po netu
<nafisa> kako je kaj z mintom
<nafisa> me mika, da bi si ga dala gor, predem si dam gor ubuntu 11.04
<nafisa> mi kolega predlagal ...
<nafisa> pa jst kot jst ... ne bi bla jst, če ne bi bla radovedna
<bogdanov> men ni
<bogdanov> ni mint
<bogdanov> ni 11.04
<bogdanov> razocaran :S
<nafisa> a ni zdaj mint 10 samo?
<bogdanov> ??????
<nafisa> pravim, da ni 11ke zunih od minta, je samo 10ka
<nafisa> kolkr gledam na uradni strani
<bogdanov> ma pravim
<bogdanov> ti da men ni kul
<bogdanov> ubuntu 11.04
<bogdanov> in pa mint 10
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> kaj pol ...
<nafisa> če probam mint, si dam 9ko gor?
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ma neee
<bogdanov> ni po mojmu ukusu
<bogdanov> kr dj 10ko
<bogdanov> probi an
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> bemu ... bom mogla si najt Å¡e kak usb ...
<nafisa> na tega sem si lih naložila u11.04
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<nafisa> kolega se dost ukvarja z linuxovimi distribucijami ...
<bogdanov> ma jst
<bogdanov> bom debian 6
<nafisa> pa je reku, da kolkr mene pozna, bi mi mint bil še najbl všeč
<bogdanov> dau nazaj gor
<bogdanov> tole mi gre pocas ze na k...
<nafisa> jst pač rabm nekej, kar je za butastega uporabnika, ne :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jah sprobi
<bogdanov> pavs vidla an
<nafisa> pol bo pa moj reku, da sem čist ponorela :S hahaha
<nafisa> :D*
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> mam pa še eno staro inštalacijo na disku
<nafisa> od leta 2008
<nafisa> mandriva
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> mi ni delu net
<nafisa> pa sem obupala :D
<nafisa> pa takrat pojma nisem mela o kompih ... sem Å¡ele svojega prvega dobila
<nafisa> a sem vseen uzela informatiko na maturi :D ker loj sem jst :D
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ja, delali smo pa takrat na win vista :S
<nafisa> najbolj ogaben in potraten OS ever
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> a ni ???
<bogdanov> ma men je navadn
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> jst sem za moj bogi kompek dobila podporo za visto zraven ... pa sem mislila, da jih bi fentala pa sme xp-je gor pol dala ... ok, sosed mi jih je dal ...
<nafisa> pol sem se pa sama naučila, kako delat z mojo ljubico
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> pred kratkim sem pogruntala, kako v wine inptalirat reči ...
<nafisa> počas bo
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> sj bo
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jst idin kr rabm
<bogdanov> wine
<bogdanov> je za steam
<bogdanov> drgac pa virtualbox pa xp
<bogdanov> gor
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ne morem met virtualboxa :((
<nafisa> preslabo mašinico imam
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> jah
<nafisa> ne gre ...
<bogdanov> das
<bogdanov> 256mb
<bogdanov> winsm
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> sem mela na xp-jih ubuntu ...
<nafisa> pa komi, da se je terminal odpru
<nafisa> kaj da bi Å¡ele kaj drugega delalo gor
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> mors
<bogdanov> na ubuntu
<bogdanov> probat
<bogdanov> virtualbox
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> tuki pa sploh probat nečem ...
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> sj po en stran
<bogdanov> pa se
<bogdanov> 10inc
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> mi pa kr lepo dela večina programov v wine
<nafisa> edino full tilt poker ...
<nafisa> ma razmazano posavo
<nafisa> pa nič ne morem prebrat
<nafisa> ga bom verjetno kr odinštalirala
<nafisa> ko pokerstars pa lepo vse razločno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nc grem jst
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> uzivej nocno
<bogdanov> nocko
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> lepo spi
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> zdaj še na mintovem ircu strašim :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Yankeeji pobijajo pravljična bitja.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4916/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> a prideš s 100mb prenosa skos če maš na mobitelu vkloplen da ti of 7h pa do 22h zvečer synca pa obvešča o novih mailih ? :>
<nafisa> po moje ja
<nafisa> jst sem na komp priklopljena s telefonom ...
<nafisa> FB pa ebuddy
<nafisa> pa 2 chata
<nafisa> 8x 2 uri
<nafisa> pa Å¡e vmes na spletne strani hodim
<nafisa> pa 40 MB porabim
<Sky[x]> k trenutno mam 17mb porabe :)
<Sky[x]> pa sam snaptop za FB pa teittet pa gmail ročno šopam :>
<nafisa> jst gmail preko strani gor hodim, če rabim kaj poslat ...
<nafisa> pol je pa FB pa ebuddy pa telargo za bus po LJ ...
<nafisa> pa take pa to
<Sky[x]> pa telargo točno jap a železnce :)
<nafisa> oj, Bilko
<napsy> jutro
<nafisa> oj, napsy
<nafisa> sem vidla, da že po twitterju šariš
<napsy> tako tako
<napsy> dam ti dnevi pa so naporni
<napsy> morm nehat pit :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> jst sem samo v petek 6 gin tonikov spila pa 3 penine z redbulom
<nafisa> mi Å¡ef kar dolival
<nafisa> zrezki se morajo Å¡e mal odtajat. ..
<napsy> :-)
<nafisa> tak ti to je
<napsy> js pa pocas pico narocit
<napsy> sm uceri kuhno spucu, jo nocem cist popackat spet
<napsy> grrr na piknik odprte kode sm se pozabu prijavt
<Sky[x]> kdaj pa je/naj bi bil
<hruske> 15.5.
<kubanc> a kdo ve mogoce ce obstaja opcija na androidu, da shranjujes SMS-e na pomnilnisko kartcio?
<kubanc> kartico?
<napsy> jeee, odkril bug v gtk+
<napsy> da vidim ce ga bom lahka pofixu
<Sky[x]> :))
<napsy> upam da me drugi ne prehitijo ker sm reportu
<Sky[x]> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] prastroj: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
<napsy> ve kako vojsko v stevilkah ma zda?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> WTF ?
<Sky[x]> Tokrat so odprtokodno skupnost prijetno presenetili s pripravo končne različice operacijskega sistema Ubuntu 11.14.
<Sky[x]> a so tole narobe napisal al kaj ? :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/ubuntu-1104-je-nared.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04 je nared!
<Sky[x]> Operacijski sistem Ubuntu 11.14 se lahko pobaha z novim grafičnim okoljem. Tu gre za všečno grafično okolje Unity,
<_Mitto_> živjo!
<_Mitto_> eno vprašance imam ..
<_Mitto_> a kdo ve kako se v 11.04 doda "system tray" na pult zgorej desno?
<_Mitto_> vedno sem imel TeamSpeak in Pidgin ikone tam, in sem hitro vidu če se kej dogaja. To res poglrešam. drugo mi je OK.
<Sky[x]> pojma nimam :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Dere5: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<upd> .yui-t7 #yui-main .yui-b{display:block;margin:0 0 1em 0;} ulala ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Drigy: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] pri R-N.com so itak sami čudaki :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sej sem reku da nej poprajo je šlo že naprej :)
<CrazyLemon> in unity ni grafično okolje..ampak vmesnik...okolje je še vedno enako... gnome :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Jorky> ma unity je kr neki
<Jorky> boljš če bi ostal na klasičnem gnomu
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] reč jim da jim bom js zadeve lektoriral za primerno vsoto :D
<CrazyLemon> Jorky ti še vedno lahk uporabljaš klasični ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> noben te ne sili da uporabljaš unity
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne Å¡e :)
<Jorky> ubuntuja ne uporabljam že kake dve leti
<Jorky> tko da mi je čist vseen kaj delajo z ubuntujem
<Jorky> sam zdi se mi pa bedno ker so fajn distribucijo čist zavozil s stalnimi spremembami, ki grejo (žal) samo še na slabše iz verzije v verzijo
<CrazyLemon> čemu pol tok jokaš če ti je vseeno
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/vreme-ze-povzroca-nevsecnosti.html     <- folk se kr ustavu sredi avtoceste...fak keri idioti
<Seniorita> FOTO in VIDEO: Med točo so se ustavljali pod nadvozi - 24ur.com
<Jorky> menim, da bodo s tem izgubil precej privržencev ubuntuja
<Sky[x]> jst pa mislm da ne ...
<Jorky> jst pa mislm da, ker ubuntu postaja zgolj neka modni os ne pa nekaj resnega in vsak ki bo naštudiral ubuntuja ugotovil, da je čista igračka in prešaltal (upajmo) na kaj resnejšega
<upd> točno to, če hočemo da ubuntu pridobi več uporabnikov mora postati modni os in fancy, seveda pa tega oldsql uporabniki nočejo. za nove je pa enostavneje.
<Sky[x]> prešaltal na osx ane :P
<Sky[x]> to si hotu rečt ane ? :D
<Jorky> noup
<Jorky> na kak gentoo al pa arch al pa kej podobnega
<Jorky> ne podpiram appla
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<Sky[x]> sej hitr popravu :P
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> a ubuntu Å¡e ostaja na openofficeu?
<Sky[x]> eh ne sej vidš v 11.04 :)
<Jorky> a bo pol sploh Å¡e kera linux distro. uporabljala openoffice?
<Sky[x]> mejbi slackware hehe  ? :D
<Sky[x]> ugibam :
<Sky[x]> :)
<Jorky> v čem pol sploh fora
<Jorky> openoffica
<Sky[x]> !g openoffice libreoffice
<Seniorita> Compared and Contrasted: OpenOffice V.  LibreOffice - Slashdot http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/02/16/1740257/Compared-and-Contrasted-OpenOffice-V-LibreOffice
<Jorky> pol je brezveze da se sploh še imenuje openoffice odkar je prišel libreoffice
<Jorky> bo postal plačljiv :D
<Jorky> mogoče ga pa microsoft kup
<Jorky> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/po-bin-ladnovi-smrti-nafta-cenejsa-delnice-drazje/256591
<Seniorita> Po bin Ladnovi smrti nafta cenejša, delnice dražje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> se bi mogli kerga ubit..da pade cena bencina :D
<upd> khm bullshit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Ubuntu 11.04 in ATI gonilniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4918/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> is not!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Yankeeji pobijajo pravljična bitja.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4916/new/posts/
<nafisa> spet me je jebalo, če sem spam bot :S
<CrazyLemon> sej si!!
<nafisa> ok, te pa grem
<nafisa> papa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1121-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1121-1/
<upd> kaj ma velikost fonta veze z velikostjo okvirja v css :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1127-1: usb-creator vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1127-1/
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> bo
<CrazyLemon> ring
<bhc> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> doug
<CrazyLemon> cas
<CrazyLemon> ima
<CrazyLemon> lima
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> napsy ping
<Sky[x]> pong
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<zeja> haj haj bilko
<zeja> bilko bilko bilko
<zeja> bilko bilko bilko
<yang_> uporablja kdo od vas bitcoin ?
<zeja> bilko bilko ma gdje si mi brate mili ja te tražim a tebe nema
<nafisa> jao ... net prokleti
<zeja> no no to pa nej lepu
<zeja> Bo treba k spovedi
<nafisa> sem že dolgo nazaj nehala k spovedi hodit
<nafisa> ker bi župnika kap
<Mikoar> :)
<nafisa> če pa res
<nafisa> al se mi samo zdi ... al je danes full nickov, ki jih prvič vidim?
<olmdformaz> jaz jih skos menjam :)
<nafisa> čigav s pa ti?
<olmdformaz> od oceta pa mame :)
<nafisa> a od mojih dveh?
<olmdformaz> ja ce si ti od mojih dveh :)
<nafisa> ka te to jas vem :\
<olmdformaz> hahaha
<nafisa> kwa se režiš? :D
<olmdformaz> od zalosti :)
<nafisa> kak so tote riževe trske dobre
<nafisa> kak ti mam jaz dobrega šefa ... mi je pred vrati pustil par čikov pa riževe ploščice ...
<nafisa> Å¡koda, ko mi ni pustil Å¡e svoje punce
<bogdanov> usama bil laden
<bogdanov> kao ubit
<bogdanov> haha
<olmdformaz> na kafejo je z obamo ...
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> ojla nafisa :*
<nafisa> :$
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> kwa je blo pa zdaj to??? sem kliknila v brskalniku nov zavihek ... pa google app. k ga imam nainštaliranega ... pa se mi je chromium kr zapru :S
<upd> a se da na fb določit za nekoga da skoz kaže da me ni na chatu
<nafisa> ja se da :D
<nafisa> za tiste, ki nočeš, si narediš skupino stikov ... pa potem ko klikneš na klepet, se pojavi poleg imena skupine tak belo-zelen znakec ...
<upd> vidim ja zdej tnx
<nafisa> klikneš nanj ...
<nafisa> in za tisto skupino postaneš na klepetu nedosegljiv
<Sky[x]> sam jst sem enga dodal v skupino
<Sky[x]> k mam skopino kamor dajem folk na block
<Sky[x]> Å¡e vsen je da oseba pod moji stiki ?
<nafisa> seveda je Å¡e med "prijatelji"
<upd> afkors.
<nafisa> samo ne vidijo te med prijavljenimi na klepetu
<nafisa> jst imam skupino mafia wars na unem fake acc. tako narejeno
<nafisa> pa skupino "tatečni"
<upd> "retardi" si bom jaz naredil.
<nafisa> lol
<Sky[x]> nafisa a greš online da probam če res to dela pr men
<Sky[x]> k mi je neki čudn
<Sky[x]> ker če mam to osebo v dveh skupinah
<Sky[x]> me pol Å¡e zmerm vid online :)
<nafisa> a tebe mam na FB?
<nafisa> aja, saj sem te potrdila ... se mi zdi
<nafisa> 1x sem te pa skenslala ... lani :D
<nafisa> ne, nimam te med stiki, Sky[x]
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> sem te dodala, če boš sprejel, Sky[x]
<upd> kaj sm te jaz zadnji dodal
<upd> sami pohotneži tuki :)
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> pohotneži??? :O
<upd> haha :D
<Sky[x]> sem te sprejel
<Sky[x]> čak sammal
<Sky[x]> nafisa: me vidš na chatu
<Sky[x]> online sem
<Sky[x]> tebe sem pa dal v block skupino
<nafisa> za 1x te vidim ... ampak gledam preko ebuddy-ja
<Sky[x]> ka pa če greš na www ?
<nafisa> na FB te pa ne vidim
<Sky[x]> aha ql
<nafisa> samo bigi d wajl pa saška sta online iz te skupine
<Sky[x]> aha
<nafisa> prikazana
<Sky[x]> men pa na mobitelu noče delat FB chat na ebuddyu :>
<nafisa> men tud Å¡teka ... odkar so dali neko avtentikacijo
<Sky[x]> mene sploh noče logirat
<nafisa> k se je potrebno povezat s FB
<Sky[x]> jav mi napako za use in pass
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> samo preko računalnika gre ...
<nafisa> jst na kompu uporabljam ebuddy
<Sky[x]> ja to vem
<Sky[x]> aha
<nafisa> na telefonu imam vklopljen samo msn pa gtalk
<Sky[x]> sam prek kompa blah kr neki
<nafisa> ja, ebuddy mi manj Å¡teka kot empathy
<nafisa> pol pa mam ebuddy app.
<nafisa> empathy si kr spomne ... pa noče povezat kakega računa pa mi melje pa melje pa mi pol hoče še več ramov požret ...
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Mednarodni-Nogomet/Igralec/Ronaldinho/Novica/Video-V-svojem-slogu.aspx
<Seniorita> Video: V svojem slogu - Novica - Nogomania
<nafisa> pa sem rekla, ko ga jebe ... pa sem na ebuddy-ju zdaj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Yankeeji pobijajo pravljična bitja.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4916/new/posts/
<nafisa> men so kao sosedi zamerli, ko nisem šla na kresovanje ... k je bil kres ene 30 m od naše bajte ... tak čisto mali :D jst pa lepo pred tv pa kompom ... :D
<nafisa> haha ... kaj je ena na FB napisala :D
<nafisa> Podarim levi mozgan prvemu,ki ga pride iskat,...pocasi ga ne rabim vec;)
<bogdanov> lol
<zeja> bilko a si gor
<zeja> bilko bilko
<nafisa> madona ... ti pa nucaš bilkota
<nafisa> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Yankeeji pobijajo pravljična bitja.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4916/new/posts/
<zeja> ja res ga nucam
<bilko-mobile> dan zeja
<zeja> ga imaš kje pri sebi
<zeja> živjo
<bilko-mobile> mi je zena pobrala racunalnik :)
<zeja> ne se sekirat važno da mobi laufa
<bilko-mobile> seveda
<zeja> tist link ki si ga napisal ni ispraven nepridem nikamer z njim
<hruske> o.O
<zeja> mi napiše da ta stran ne obstaja
<bilko-mobile> sem ti na zasebno napisal link
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1128-1: Vino vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1128-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<alyosha> omfg cel dan sem se učil:/ umru bom
<nafisa> alyosha, to je to ... namesto, da bi se učil pred leti ... se moraš sedaj :)
<nafisa> kdo se oglaša, a? :D
<nafisa> no, maturo imam narejeno ...
<nafisa> sam namesto, da bi bila v tretjem letniku ... pavziram v prvem :D
<alyosha> ja sj...je blo pred lepi lepo pa je treba zdj nadoknadit use grdo za nazaj:D
<alyosha> hehe ma pridna si ti
<alyosha> dokler si na faxu je use ql:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu 11.04 in ATI gonilniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4918/new/posts/
<zeitgeist000> oj sem dal danes 11.04 in mi ventilar od laptopa fil vtri
<zeitgeist000> vrti
<CrazyLemon> gonilniki manjkajo
<zeitgeist000> kateri?
<zeitgeist000> grafika?
<CrazyLemon> jup
<alyosha> ma kjesi CrazyLemon  mona
<alyosha> prej sem gledal pa mi je zgledalo da te ni:D
<CrazyLemon> ma evo me alyosha mona
<CrazyLemon> chillam
<CrazyLemon> relaxiram
<CrazyLemon> pa take fore
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma ti si cel hud!
<yang> uporablja kdo bitcoin
<alyosha> jaz pa bogi cel dan matematiko ze delam pa essej sem zdaj pisal
<alyosha> pa take fore:D
<alyosha> bitnein:D
<CrazyLemon> uci skolu sine :D
<CrazyLemon> yang emmmmm......uni4dfx uporablja se mi zdi
<alyosha> jebemti skolu
<alyosha> ju3 mam instrukcije ob 9h30:/
<alyosha> pri uni kaj je ze
<alyosha> smajlagič:D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> a kdo ve
<bogdanov> kako se imenuje gibljiva celjusti?
<alyosha> oo bogdanov
<alyosha> koga si pretepu:D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov gibljivka!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hehe
<nafisa> spodnja čeljust?
<alyosha> pizda učiraj dam pobirat film bluray hd
<alyosha> 11gb
<alyosha> vesel kao
<alyosha> bom gledal da vidimo kako zgleda
<alyosha> ki nikoli se mi ne da čakat tolko
<alyosha> stari rablo je cel dan namsto par urc
<alyosha> in na koncu mi neki ni delalo..ni hotlo odrarat
<alyosha> jebemga
<zeitgeist000> jz sem pobraw samo 2012 1080
<CrazyLemon> če si luzar
<nafisa> odarat pravi moj brat :d
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš bluray player?
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> mam laptop z HDMI out
<CrazyLemon> so? :D
<alyosha> pa ne rabim playerja:D
<CrazyLemon> downloadaj 720p al pa 1080p..ne pa bluray :D
<alyosha> ma ni se mi dalo iskat
<alyosha> ta je bil ql
<alyosha> in itak bi moglo tkoj bit use in bi moglo delat
<alyosha> smao so me sjebali prasci:D
<CrazyLemon> kako je pol lahko biu ql :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<CrazyLemon> če nisi mel nič od tega
<alyosha> bil je ql u teoriji
<alyosha> pol dejansko stanje pa je blo eno veliko sranje
<alyosha> nakoncu sem gledal dvdrip:D
<alyosha> srednje kvalitete:D
<CrazyLemon> lamah :D
<alyosha> ehh:D
<nafisa> moje joške so tud srednje kvalitete ... pa kaj naj zdaj? mam kake mam :D
<BigWhale> ima kdo kaksnega sponzorja, ki bi kaj pijace nakupil za release party?
<BigWhale> nafisa, nic te ne ovira, da si ne kupis drugih.
<nafisa> donatorja al sponzorja, BigWhale ???
<nafisa> BigWhale, me ovira ... finančno stanje :D
<BigWhale> nafisa, ja ce hoce ostat anonimen pol je lahko tud donator... sponzor pa ne more biti anonimen :>
<nafisa> BigWhale, bom povprašala :)
<nafisa> kdaj bo že ta party?
<nafisa> 1x med tednom, ne?
<BigWhale> 5.5.
<nafisa> četrtek ... kmalu ... bemu, prej bi vprašu :D ... bom pa povprašala vseeno
<upd> !t en sl profile
<Seniorita> profil
<upd> kaj je lepša beseda profila ?
<zeitgeist000_> hvala CLzdej je OK
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kje pa bo ta release party? :) ker  v kiberpipi kok sm vidu je že rezerviran tist dan
<BigWhale> v pipi
<zeitgeist000_> sam ta nov ubuntu je malo čuden
<nafisa> jst sem Å¡tudirala ... da bi minta probala, preden si 11.04 dam gor :D
<upd> tud ženske ki so čudne so zanimive
<BigWhale> sej tanov DOS 5.0 je bil tud cudn
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale pa se ti zavedaš da folk bl slabo ve za ta event?  še andrejz ne ve če bo pa je "el secondo hefe" :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, mah double booked je blo neki pa en kup enih problemov in se je to sele zdele ugotovilo
<BigWhale> pa itak ni nobenih pametnih sponzorjev
<BigWhale> tko da
<nafisa> a prijav je kaj?
<BigWhale> na kaj?
<BigWhale> sej ni blo nobene objave, da sploh kej bo
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale zakaj pol ne prestaviš event za kak tedn?
<BigWhale> naslednji teden je UDS in me ni
<CrazyLemon> točno...uds
<BigWhale> tko da lahk za tri tedne prestavm
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> oz za 14 dni
<CrazyLemon> a 14dni boš biu gor?
<BigWhale> ampak sred maja imeti release party za neki kar se je zgodil konc aprila je mau trapast :>
<BigWhale> jah 13. pridem nazaj... predvidoma...
<CrazyLemon> saks pol :D
<nafisa> a to je tisto v budimpešti al kje že, k greš ti pa še en?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<BigWhale> nafisa, drgac pa joske dobis ze za slabe tri jurje... to v enem letu nasparas, ce si pridna :>
<CrazyLemon> joške ona dobi for free
<nafisa> BigWhale, 3500 je v zagrebu
<nafisa> v LJ je 5000
<BigWhale> nafisa, ja, jaz pa andrejz naj bi sla, samo andrej se ne ve ce bo lahko. :)
<BigWhale> nafisa, you fail at google.... je pa mogoce res, da na internetu ne objavijo vseh stroskov in ti pol zraven zaracunajo se en kup drugih stvari
<nafisa> ja, saj ...
<BigWhale> tko da bom verjetno sam sel... kar mi pa ni lih fajn
<nafisa> jst vem, ker poznam kirurge :D
<BigWhale> ti pa nisi kr tko...
<nafisa> jah ... kolegica si jih je dala povečat ... pa je prišu sem na obisk ...
<nafisa> ta, k v zagrebu dela
<nafisa> je iz bohinja al tam nekje
<nafisa> je že 4im povečal ... k jih poznam
<alyosha> dr. Fabjan al nič!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dr. Fabjan je alyoshi naredu fenomenalne joške
<BigWhale> dokler dobr nardi je vseen kdo dela :>
<CrazyLemon> tko da moj glas gre tudi njemu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> panego
<alyosha> my boobz are di best!
<nafisa> ROFLMAO
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> moj brat ma večje joške, ko jst
<nafisa> :\
<nafisa> en na mint serverju ima nick kura :D hahaha
<CrazyLemon> zihr je finc
<alyosha> !g youtube kura
<Seniorita> YouTube - Kúra - Gógó http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK4K3R-Ef2c
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> !g youtube ona je bla kura
<nafisa> kaj pomeni, če imam rjavo piko pred nickom?
<Seniorita> Sort by time - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=BC2jQgmYblM
<nafisa> v seznamu prijavljenih?
<alyosha> evo kuro
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC2jQgmYblM
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> da ima glas!
<Seniorita> YouTube        - BabyTwins - Kura
<nafisa> mislim, da je ona skos kura :D
<nafisa> BigWhale, in kaj pomeni, da imaš glas?
<nafisa> kaj lahko potem delaš?
<alyosha> nic:D
<BigWhale> jah
<BigWhale> govoris
<alyosha> si wannabe zajeban:d
<BigWhale> ce je kanal muted
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ufff
<BigWhale> that's what she said
<nafisa> spet sem skor neki sem napisala, k je spadalo na drug ekran :D
<BigWhale> hitr povej kaj
<BigWhale> speak now or bi silent forever
<BigWhale> be
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> ljolj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jodlajodla: Ubuntu 11.04 in ATI gonilniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4918/new/posts/
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> lih sem mislila o tebi, jodlar
<nafisa> :D
<jodlajodla> zakaj
<jodlajodla> oz. o čem? :P
<BigWhale> flogging
<jodlajodla> *blogging :D
<nafisa> ma, ko si pisal po forumu ...
<nafisa> pa je prikazalo
<nafisa> ATI driver ti nagaja :D
<jodlajodla> -.-"
<nafisa> :P
<BigWhale> blogging al pa flogging.. ja.. oboje je lahko prijetno.. odvisn na katerem koncu si :>
<jodlajodla> bo treba dat Å¡e enkrat 10.10 gor kljub temu, da sem ga dal in je bla stvar taka kot na 11.04 z opensource gonilnikom o.O
<jodlajodla> na 10.10 sem dal pa driver iz AMDjeve strani xD
<BigWhale> zdaj je nov driver
<BigWhale> Capalyst 11.4
<BigWhale> Cata
<jodlajodla> sem že spraševal če je to isti kot je v 11.04, samo nisem dobil odgovora ;)
<BigWhale> ja je ja
<jodlajodla> potem ne pomaga
<BigWhale> kaj te pa muci?
<jodlajodla> z opensource driverji mi miš zašteka na vsake tolk časa - postane za sekundo neodzivna, štekajo aplikacije; z dodatnim driverjem je pa problem v tem da aplikacije štekajo, igre, ...
<jodlajodla> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/34281/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04 in ATI gonilniki (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<jodlajodla> bom vzel tistih 60GB od 11.04 in dal gor 10.10 :) swap mata lahko isti?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<BigWhale> hm men pa open source driverji sploh nic ne dea :
<BigWhale> dela
<jodlajodla> z additional oz. tistimi iz amdjeve strani pa dela vse? o.O
<jodlajodla> če sploh prideš do tja :D
<jodlajodla> grem, ajd :)
<alyosha> OMFG
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4ULLWsRhXo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Urška Čepin - vremenska napoved 25.4.2011
<alyosha> pizda proti njej je Å¡e LaToya "lepa"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<nafisa> o, marija sveta ...
<upd> kurba sm mislu da je lutka haha
<CrazyLemon> holy bajezus
<CrazyLemon> ogromn herpes ma na licu
<CrazyLemon> HUGE JE!
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFf8w9CugVY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Adi Smolar - Jaz sem nor
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu 11.04 in ATI gonilniki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4918/new/posts/
<upd> kaj je <p> v html ?
<hruske> paragraph.
<CrazyLemon> odstavek
<Sky[x]> znorej <p> maš lahko sam text pa pač html tage za text
<Sky[x]> ne sme bit div in podobno :)
<Sky[x]> lahko je pa <span :)
<upd> ooooo
<upd> zanimivo hmm
<upd> !t sl es za vedno
<Seniorita> para siempre
<upd> Sky[x]: kaj pa ul
<upd> ne vem zakaj ne morem v novo vrstico pisat kr desno mi zloži vse grrr
<Mikoar> unordered list oz. neostevilceni seznam
<upd> oh nč mi ni jasno
<nafisa> seznam s pikami na začetku
<nafisa> ne s Å¡tevilkami 1., 2., ...
<CrazyLemon> ni nujno da so pike :>
<nafisa> jah ... splošno pojasnilo, no
<nafisa> odvisno, kako si pol narediš ...
<nafisa> če nimaš posebej določeno, se naredijo pike al pa -
<upd> ok
<upd> sj kurc vse je zamaknjeno :)
<upd> oh mislim da bo Å¡lo! :)
<nafisa> <html> <head> <title> upd nima pojma </title> <body> <p> upd nima pojma ... haha <ul> :P <ul> :P <ul> :P </p> </body> </html>
<nafisa> ups
<CrazyLemon> em
<nafisa> <html> <head> <title> upd nima pojma </title> </head> <body> <p> upd nima pojma ... haha <ul> :P <ul> :P <ul> :P </p> </body> </html>
<CrazyLemon> ti nimaš pojma :/
<nafisa> joke, no :Dž
<Sky[x]> UL = unsorted list
<CrazyLemon> znotraj <ul> so <li> :S
<Sky[x]> neki tacga
<Sky[x]> jst to ful mal uporablam tko da takrt k rabm pogledam :D
<nafisa> ja ... pač <ul> pol pa li, ja ... za vsak jeziček ... pa li ni treba zaključit ... ok ... se spomnla
<Mikoar> ce se hoces znebit pikic:  <ul style="list-style: none; margin-left: -20px;">
<upd> jest mam kr ul2 :P
<Mikoar> margin-left ti pac prestavi na levo bolj
<upd> da, tko uporabljam z css to tko da sam nastavim vse
<Sky[x]> margin-left ti za zamik v desno
<Sky[x]> odmik od leve strani ubistvu
<nafisa> mene boli
<Sky[x]> zrajcej si ji če te boli !
<Sky[x]> jo*
<Mikoar> ja, neg. vrednost pa v levo
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> kva pa je že <dl>  ?
<Sky[x]> k sem ga glih srečov :D
<nafisa> če hočeš v eno naštevanje vrinit še eno ... ?
<upd> kwa kwa
<upd> kako naredim odmik besedila zgoraj
<nafisa> ala sadje: -jabolka -hruške -slive ... pol zelenjava: -korenje -paradižnik ...
<Sky[x]> padding ?
<CrazyLemon> border?
<CrazyLemon> margin?
<CrazyLemon> kero igro se igramo :D
<upd> to ja
<upd> margin-top :P
<upd> recimo 100% bo default ?
<Sky[x]> px raj uporablej :)
<Mikoar> Sky[x] a ti delas mogoce v kaki firmu spletne strani?
<uni4dfx> ve kdo kaj =ALL() funkcija počne v mysql?
<upd> Sky[x]: kolk je pa default px
<Sky[x]> Mikoar: ja
<Sky[x]> 1px = 1px :D
<Sky[x]> nv kako nej ti drgač povem :D
<Mikoar> Sky[x], katere programe pa uporabljate za gfx design?
<Sky[x]> gfx ?
<Mikoar> graficna podoba strani
<Sky[x]> photoshop sej druzga ni :)
<Mikoar> gimp?
<Sky[x]> večina je na photoshopu folka kar ga poznam in s tem resno dela :)
<Mikoar> aha
<Sky[x]> mogoče kak fireworks se najde like me :D
<Mikoar> men je gimp vsec
<nafisa> men je tud
<nafisa> odkar mi dela
<nafisa> neki časa ni nič delal :D
<uni4dfx> gimp 2.8 bo zakon ^^
<CrazyLemon> hm..a ni že beta zuni?
<Mikoar> ves mogoce a bo mel kake fajne stvari 2.8 not?
<Mikoar> odkril sem da lahko v gimpu uporabljam brushe od photoshopa
<uni4dfx> Single Window UI
<CrazyLemon> about time
<Mikoar> ikonce v toolboxu bi lahka ble manjse
<uni4dfx> lahko bi že počas dobil tud kaka orodja
<uni4dfx> recimo še zmer se ne da na enostavn način narisat kroga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jo
<upd> jo
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<Sky[x]> počas bom nehov delat za dons
<Sky[x]> ker sem že sit vsega in sploh nv več česa bi se lotu :>
<upd> ništa :D
<Sky[x]> če hočeš samo levi in desni kot radius dat v css
<Sky[x]> kako že določš sam levfa pa desnga ? :D
<Sky[x]> -moz-border-radius: 5px; /* Firefox */ -webkit-border-radius: 5px; /* Safari, Chrome */ border-radius: 5px; /* CSS3 */
<Sky[x]> tole da povsot :)
<Sky[x]> aja eh
<Sky[x]> top right bottom left :)
<upd> jap
<upd> 1 1 1 1
<upd> :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> blede se mi že res :D
<upd> kaj pa to delate
<Sky[x]> ma en dizajn pedenam za en shop
<Sky[x]> pa je povhn enga srana predn kej nardiš :>
<Sky[x]> huj k da bi Å¡el pa wordpress urejat :>
<upd> hehe res je :)
<upd> zto nism web developer :P
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> res se mi ne da pa čimprej bi rad naredu pol pa mal mini CSS popravke delam :D
<upd> hm a boš kj zasluži
<upd> u*
<Sky[x]> upam :)
<Sky[x]> zaston tko noben več ne dela :D
<Grega> wuuuhuuu
<Grega> turnir si končal na 11. mestu. Na tvoj denarni PokerStars račun je bila nakazana nagrada v znesku 1,93 EUR.
<Grega> 3ure in pol.. to je likeee... uumm... 0.50eur na uro!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<christooss> Grega bravo
<christooss> :)
<Grega> moja nova kariera!
<christooss> kolk je pa prvi dobil
<Grega> ni se konec... dobil pa bo 41.01eur
<christooss> neki je
<Grega> 1307 igralcev v zacetku
<Grega> :)
<christooss> toj pol dost uspeh 11 mesto
<christooss> sam so res nizke nagrade za tolk velik turnir u bistvu
<Grega> to je bla kao "slovenska arena", torej 1307 slovencev, je pa freeroll, kar pomeni, da prides zastonj noter (zato so tud manjse nagrade)
<upd> ha :)
<Mikoar> jst bi se rad nauco graficnega designa strani
<Mikoar> a je kaksna knjiga, ki jo priporocate?
<Sky[x]> photoshop tutoriale se uči pa ideje rabiš :D
<Grega> to je v bistvu kr sirok pojem.. kaj bi se pa rad naucil?
<Mikoar> trenutno uporabljam to metodo, da gledam narejeno stran in poskusam iz nule narediti kopijo
<Grega> ce bi jo rad "narisal" potem photoshop, drugace pa css in html
<Grega> ce je design preprost, potem rabis samo css in html
<Grega> in ce se bos zezal z cssom, potem uporabi kak framework, npr 960.gs ali pa blueprint
<Grega> in potem je cist izi sestavit spletno stran
<Mikoar> css pa html obvladam
<Mikoar> rabim pa graficne spretnosti
<Grega> drugace neke full sphotoshopane strani itak niso (vec) popularne
<upd> true true
<Sky[x]> eh ja :)
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov> stari mojk
<upd> <div class="okvir prvi"> ha :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<upd> ta notepad++ je zakon :)
<Sky[x]> why ?
<upd> tk lepo obarva html pa css pa lep odmiki vse dela
<upd> pa Å¡e font je ql :) pregledno uglavnem :P
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxb7VW7s9MY&feature=grec_index
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Hidden Camera  : Swimming Blood (Mad Boys)
<upd> kr neki :)
<uni4dfx> ugotovu sm da za slovence ful ni vredno websajtov delat
<uni4dfx> ker je preprosto premejhna populacija in ne bo nikol dost prometa
<upd> no shit sherlock
<uni4dfx> :P
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-03
<krneki> !vlc problem dual screens
<krneki> !help
<krneki> a ma kdo od vas problem z vlc playerem na dveh monitorjih?
<upd> !g vlc on two monitors ubuntu
<Seniorita> How to Fullscreen on Dual Monitor (TV) with VLC - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=754895
<krneki> thx
<nafisa> jst imam na enem ekranu fullscreen ...
<nafisa> na drugem mam pa irca odprtega :D
<krneki> lol
<krneki> :D
<krneki> upd ... sej to sem ze obdelal ... sam je problem da js ne najdem kje te funkcije v nastavitvah ... :S
<upd> l8
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZJ0TP4nTaE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#39;The Adjustment Bureau&#39; Trailer HD
<CrazyLemon> fringe muvi :D
<upd> ma ko jebe sve po spisku s temi linki :)
<upd> http://www.afnegunca.com/download/ag-384-kamasutra.jpg
<upd> sometime google is useless.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj useless to je več kot useful :)
<upd> jap, treba bi bilo počistit celotni google, in dat date zadetke drugam npr. googlretard.com
<upd> ne pa da skoz dobivaš sranje ven
<CrazyLemon> lol..svasta :)
<upd> jap.
<bogdanov> :)
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> film?
<nafisa> bogdanov, spet klofutaš folk?
<nafisa> te mama ni nič naučila, da se tega ne dela?
<bogdanov> jah jebiga
<bogdanov> ce hocs bit najjaci mors
<bogdanov> ;))
<nafisa> ni lepo to, bogdanov
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> ln!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<bogdanov> folk
<bogdanov> kritizira unity
<bogdanov> vidm
<bogdanov> hmz.. :)
<napsy> cer
<bogdanov> oo
<bogdanov> catch me if you can dobr film haha
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: 11.04 in učinki  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4913/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Yankeeji pobijajo pravljična bitja.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4916/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] prastroj: PS3 media server - SIOL IPTV in težave z podnapisi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4919/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<kren> alo crazy ... a ti ves kater program lahko uporabljam za alternativo namesto vlc-ja ... pa da podpira veliko formatov?
<CrazyLemon> smplayer
<kren> aha ... ker vlc ne morem usposobit da bi deloval kadar uporabljam dva zaslona :S
<kren> thx man
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi rad sliko na obeh zaslonih?
<CrazyLemon> al sam na enem?
<kren> ne ... samo na enem ...
<kren> ampak ko zazenem mi samo blackout naredi
<kren> in me vrze izpise iz racuna
<kren> tako da je login namizje pol
<kren> :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Ob rebootu si ne zapomni odprtih programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4920/new/posts/
<kren> pol sem pa iskal malo ... in nej bi bla neka opcija v nastavitvah ... katere pa jaz nimam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Mikoar> lp
<Mikoar> kdo je ze vceraj rekel, da ne mores kroga narisat z gimpom?
<Mikoar> uporabis stroke selection in to je to
<Mikoar> pa ti naredi obrobo glede na selekcijo
<nafisa> včasih gimp šteka, Mikoar
<nafisa> in lp tudi tebi
<andrejz> folk, leet hour je (13:37) - hitro pir odpret
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> Pišem rezultate tega natečaja pa mi že gre na jetra, kolk besedila spišem pa obrazložitve, kako pa kaj se je štelo ... bla bla vla ... spet bom skup sestavila za en maturitetni esej :S
<andrejz> kakšen natečaj
<nafisa> ma, od kluba
<nafisa> kjer delam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<nafisa> pa še komp mi je nekej zaštekal
<nafisa> v ozadju mi nekaj melje
<andrejz> ni mi jasno zakaj zdaj vse kar je napisano dvojno dobivam
<andrejz> verjetno je en bug nekje
<nafisa> kje dvojno dobivaš?
<andrejz> tukaj na ubuntu.si :)
<nafisa> men pa komp šteka ... openoffice se mi je zaštrikuuuuuu --- čakam, da se mi opravila odprejo, da ga killam
<nafisa> terminal se mi noče odpret
<andrejz> test
<andrejz> no zdaj pa enojno spet pošilja :)
<nafisa> bu! :P
<andrejz> še dobro, sem že mislil, da sem ratal pijan od enga piva ob 13:37 :)
<nafisa> v pi*ko ma*****
<nafisa> a mi je Å¡e net skinlo?
<andrejz> ne Å¡e
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> sem ga mogla na silo ugasnit
<nafisa> ni bil več odziven
<nafisa> openoffice se mi je tako zaštrikal, da mi je vse šlo prek meje
<andrejz> oops
<nafisa> kaj ooops?
<nafisa> oops* pardon
<andrejz> na mailing listah se delajo plani za 11.10 in ena od stvari, ki je aktualna je, da bi bil help.ubunut.com na voljo za prevajanje
<andrejz> torej da vsaka ekipa ne bi imela svojega wikija kot do zdaj (naš je sicer itak precej ubogi) ampak da bi bilo vse tam gor in se prevede
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> stare gate skačejo :D
<andrejz> zanima me, če obstaja kakšen prostovoljc, ki bi bil to pripravljen prevajat
<nafisa> prevajat kaj?
<andrejz> ni treba da se dobesedno prevaja, lahko se tud kaj po svoje napiše
<nafisa> tale help?
<andrejz> a nisi dobila sporočila
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> ja help
<nafisa> jao ... veš, kolk jst gledam tisti mail? :D
<andrejz> tukaj je ta pomoč
<andrejz> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Seniorita> Official Ubuntu Documentation
<nafisa> jst zdajle že eno uro pišem uno za natečaj ...
<nafisa> Å¡ef me vmes 7x klicu ...
<andrejz> v prevajalski ekipi bi mogoče uspeli kakšno malenkost prevesti, vnedar pa bi nujno rabil še koga zraven
<nafisa> in .. si s tem mislil posebej na kako osebo?
<andrejz> kdorkoli, ki ga zanima :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<nafisa> tale naslov tele teme mi gre pa tako na qraz
<nafisa> nikakor ne more izvest bi se mogoče kaj bolje slišalo :D
<nafisa> sem vedla, da bo 800 besed :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<nafisa> andrejz, a party bo?
<nafisa> k je bigi d vajl neki jamrou, da nau
<andrejz> ej nič ne vem, nisem imel nič zraven pri tem
<andrejz> jaz mam piknik čeu
<nafisa> aja
<andrejz> čez
<andrejz> piknik bo :)
<nafisa> no, saj to sem mislila
<nafisa> delam že za naslednji party pri nas ...
<nafisa> pa me meša čist :D
<nafisa> v soboto mamo pa mi piknik :S ok ...
<nafisa> zdajle se spomnla
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<nafisa> Pride urejena gospa v sex shop, malo se razgleduje in vpraša prodajalca. Vibrator iščem mi lahko pomagate, prodajalec ji razkaže vse možne varijante. Gospa se še malo razgleduje po trgovini na kar reče prodajalcu. Tistega rdečega v kotu bi vzela. Prodajalec pogleda, gospa tisto je gasilni aparat
<BigWhale> nafisa, a ves zakaj je Kajn ubil Abla?
<BigWhale> to make a long story short...
<BigWhale> k je stare vice govoril
<nafisa> da mu je nategnu babo?
<nafisa> aja :D lol
<nafisa> a me boš ubil?
<BigWhale> ne, jest sam povem kako je blo
<BigWhale> tumba-umba do smrti!
<BigWhale> haha lol
<nafisa> prekleti župniki ...
<BigWhale> torej
<nafisa> učijo čist drugače
<BigWhale> to je spet iz enga vica
<BigWhale> :D
<BigWhale> so ujel dva raziskovalca eni domorodci v dzungli..
<BigWhale> in recejo prvem
<BigWhale> a hoces smrt al tumba-umba?
<nafisa> haha
<BigWhale> pa si un misl.. fuck no.. umret se ne smem
<BigWhale> tumba-umba bom
<BigWhale> ga prvezejo na en kol in spolno zlorabijo
<BigWhale> vprasajo drucga
<teardrop> BigWhale, a teb otroc te vice nosjo domov?
<BigWhale> un pa fuck... rajs umrem k pa to, da me celo pleme zlorabi
<nafisa> hahahaha
<BigWhale> in se poglavar zadere... jeeee tumba-umba do smrti!!!
<nafisa> teardrop, car :D
<BigWhale> teardrop, ja no! kwas tecn? :P
<nafisa> v rit do smrti ...
<teardrop> mah - stare vice praviš
<nafisa> ufff
<nafisa> to pa zna bit boleče
<teardrop> če bi bil baba bi se zdej že dru tumba umba
<teardrop> oziroma če bi me ti mikal, ni važn kak spol bi mel :D
<BigWhale> :)))
<nafisa> teardrop, zakaj pa baba?
<BigWhale> sej se je popravil
<teardrop> nafisa, jaz sem pač zbirčen človek
<nafisa> sploh ne veš, da tipom to še bl paše (v rit mislim), kot pa ženskam? :D hahaha
<andrejz> @teardrop: a bi lahko na piknik prinesel s sabo ubuntu.si majice? IMO bi bilo možno kakšno prodat
<teardrop> andrejz, daj me Å¡e kaj spomni
<teardrop> pa se bom potrudil
<andrejz> si bom nekam napisal ;)
<BigWhale> andrejz, kwa zdej? a si ze spakiral kufre? :))
<andrejz> ej težka bo z UDS. moram letet zdajle. pridem zvečer gor
<BigWhale> :)
<teardrop> BigWhale, noben noče teh developerjev spoznat
<BigWhale> ja sej
<BigWhale> jih razumem!
<BigWhale> :)))
<teardrop> kaj pa če kakšnega nazaj v LJ pripelješ?
<teardrop> pa bo tle kaj povedal?
<BigWhale> jest bi rad cel UDS v lj pripeljal ;>
<teardrop> aha
<BigWhale> mislim
<teardrop> sem za :D
<BigWhale> in the future
<teardrop> sej sem tko dojel
<andrejz> mislim men je vseen za developerje, jaz bi se kaj z drugmi prevajalci menil pa tko
<teardrop> vem kak velek avto maš
<BigWhale> :))
<BigWhale> Mark mi je enkrat v enem irc sessnu reku, da mu je bil balkan vsec in da bi se rad se vrnil!
<BigWhale> :))
<teardrop> heh - vprašanje je samo, če mamo ekipo za to organizirat
<teardrop> morš roberta vprašat kolk je z OOo crknil
<BigWhale> to je drugo vprasanje
<teardrop> drugače pa im in
<teardrop> če se zmeniš da pridejo kako leto sem okrog, pomagam pri organizaciji
<BigWhale> kul!
<BigWhale> sej to bi blo cez kako leto.. dve...
<BigWhale> UDS je vsako leto v evropi
<nafisa> če je kaj ob petkih pa sobotah, lahko pošljete pol kakega k nam, če boste mel v LJ :D
<nafisa> lol
<BigWhale> ce ga naute prpel za bradavicke in s stropa dol obesl pol lahko...
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> to so sam z mano delal, bimbo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mazingaro: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<nafisa> mene so poimenoval G7 ... gladiatorka7 ... in 7 samo zato, ker opravljam vlogo redarja v klubu :S
<teardrop> nafisa, in mi ti naj verjamemo, da so samo s teboj
<nafisa> teardrop, saj sem rekla petki pa sobote ... takrat nikogar ne obešajo pa ščipajo nikamor, lepo prosim
<nafisa> določeni četrtki so za to
<teardrop> nafisa, jaz tega ne vem :D
<teardrop> te ne poznam tolko, pa tud tvojega delovnega mesta ne
<BigWhale> ja.. clovek nikol ne ve kaj delajo kiropraktiki in akupunkturisti v prostem casu...
<teardrop> zidajo bajte?
<nafisa> hotele, teardrop
<BigWhale> teardrop, a na crno? k to se ne sme
<BigWhale> no razen ce seb zidajo
<teardrop> zidajo lahko na črno
<BigWhale> to pomen da sam ponoc zidajo
<teardrop> ne smejo pa masirat al pa ljudi mučit
<teardrop> hmmm - zanimiva dilema - a kiropraktik lahko sosedo zmasira, al ji mora račun za to izstavit?
<teardrop> pa a je to pol že zaračunavanje za spolne usluge?
<CrazyMelon> greetings humans
<nafisa> ne sme je zmasirat
<nafisa> ker je to delo na črno
<nafisa> oj, CrazyMelon
<CrazyMelon> uu ja...masaza bi pasala!
<teardrop> pa saj ne dela, preden skoči čez plot, jo malo masira, da bo bolj sigurno dobil
<teardrop> saj to ni delo
<BigWhale> teardrop, se vid, da si porocen
<BigWhale> ;>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<BigWhale> ves kaj treba narest
<nafisa> to je delo na črno
<teardrop> v kolikor pa kdo masažo sosede kot spolno predigro tretira kot delo, pa to pomeni da je ravno dovolil zaračunavanje spolnih uslug
<nafisa> maser jo lahko edino z mašino predrma ... spodi :D
<teardrop> joj - to sem na faksu dober paradox predstavil enkrat
<nafisa> bi sliko pokaz7ala ... pa ne smem kle
<teardrop> ko je še blo govora o legalizaciji prostitucije in pa o prisilnem zaposlovanju težko zaposljivih (če odkloniš delo, letiš z zavoda sistem)
<teardrop> nafisa, saj lahk na privat kažeš slike
<teardrop> al pa na offtopic kanalu
<BigWhale> ja slike
<nafisa> saj te ponavad ni tam :D
<CrazyMelon> nafisa bi rada pokazala svojga hitachija :))
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> nimam jst tega
<BigWhale> ce je dobr je hitachi
<BigWhale> ce je pa zanic je pa hihitachi
<teardrop> hehe
<CrazyMelon> :))
<teardrop> kaj če bi jaz na kosilo pobegnil
<teardrop> namesto da tle bedarije debatiram
<teardrop> cu
<nafisa> se je fotke ustrašu :D
<kubanc> hellow folk
<nafisa> o, kubanc
<nafisa> a si še žiu?
<kubanc> ja komej
<kubanc> dobu sm podočnjake
<kubanc> prvic :D
<CrazyMelon> congrats!
<CrazyMelon> i guess :D
<BigWhale> bogi ...
<kubanc> hvala hvala
<kubanc> sm kr neki prekrokanih noci mogu dat cez da sm prsu do njih :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: 1080p video Å¡teka  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4911/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> BigWhale: kaka je situacija z "testnim" WP okoljem? :)
<BigWhale> brb vrtec
<BigWhale> pol lahk postavim
<BigWhale> ce je raja za
<BigWhale> :)
<nafisa> zakaj mi je hajlajtal ... če mi noben ni nič pisal?
<CrazyMelon> tyt..ne pozabi banane vzet! :)
<CrazyMelon> in raja je za..po moje raja komi čaka da začne neki delat
<CrazyMelon> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> nafisa: verjetno imaš highilight na "sajko" :P
<sajko>  kdo, kaj zakaj? :)
<sajko> nism biv jest!
<CrazyMelon> sajko: nc nc..ti si sam innocent bystander :D
<CrazyMelon> Bencin bo po polnoči znašal 1,307 evra ..pa smo sli cez 1.3€
<CrazyMelon> madrfakrs
<sajko> hrvatje so mel nazadnje 9,97 za 95ko
<sajko> kun seveda
<sajko> 1307 Euros = 9 644.84143 Croatian kune
<CrazyMelon> stari pravi da je tankal za 20l in je placal 28€
<sajko> balkan je drag :P
<CrazyMelon> kar pomeni 1.4€
<sajko> še mal pa bom tankal polno za 100€...
<CrazyMelon> še mal pa sploh več ne bom tankal!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> js pa sploh ne tankam avta :D
<CrazyMelon> edina pam3đ
<CrazyMelon> pametna*
<CrazyMelon> :D
<Grega> 0.50eur je v egiptu bencin!
<CrazyMelon> 0.6 v rusiji :)
<Grega> tam bi si kupil neko masino, ki zere 50litrov
<Grega> :>
<Grega> pa se vedno bi se smejal!
<CrazyMelon> hummerja!
<CrazyMelon> tavelikega! :D
<Grega> h1
<nafisa> ja
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> takega, k ima barbara devil
<nafisa> saj je kr luškan, no
<Grega> h2 je en 20-25l.. to je premalo
<CrazyMelon> mi govorimo kle o bencinu pa masini pa porabi
<CrazyMelon> ona pa omenja "barbaro devil" pa "luškan"
<CrazyMelon> :S
<nafisa> pravim, da je hummer luškan
<nafisa> sam ... ni za tebe, CrazyMelon
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyMelon> seveda ni zame..od kje meni dnar za tako masino!?! :D
<Grega> od mamil
<nafisa> organiziraj GB s 1001 tipi pa 50 € na udeleženca
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> pa maš pol za benz :D
<CrazyMelon> nafisa: a mi zelis kaj povedat? oz. a je bilo to povabilo za poslovno sodelovanje? :>
<nafisa> ne ... js ne delam tega :D
<CrazyMelon> riiiiight :>
<CrazyMelon> sj drugač js sm za..pa modic bi bil sponzor s svojim zavodom 69 :D
<nafisa> no, napiši ... če česa ne vem?
<CrazyMelon> tko da..ko bos pripravljena..mi povej
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<nafisa> haha, modic ... njega sem tako super odjebala :D
<CrazyMelon> lej..njega lahk odjebes..sam mozakar ma svoj zavod = €
<nafisa> me ne zanimajo njegovi €
<CrazyMelon> zakaj si tako sebicna
<CrazyMelon> sj bi te peljal krog ali dva v hummerju no
<nafisa> ammm ... ne padam na avte ...
<nafisa> ko si je moj bivši nabavu musvanga pa volvota ... unga, kaj je že ... kabrio ...
<nafisa> sem ga pustila
<CrazyMelon> pa kdo je kaj omenu tvoje padanje za avti :D
<nafisa> si reku, da bi se lahko peljala v avtu ...
<nafisa> avti me ne rajcajo
<nafisa> sam za tole se ne splača :D
<CrazyMelon> ne da bi se lahko peljala
<CrazyMelon> js sm napisal da bi te peljal krog ali dva
<CrazyMelon> in kot "krog" sem mislil par kilometrov po cesti
<CrazyMelon> in seveda se splača!
<nafisa> ne pa se ne
<CrazyMelon> le kdaj boš mela še kako tako priložnost
<CrazyMelon> :))
<nafisa> sem jo mela pa sem jo odklonila?
<nafisa> tok ... za info
<CrazyMelon> gb z 1001 moškim???
<CrazyMelon> LIES ALL LIES!
<nafisa> ne, priložnost, da bi me nekdo pelu s hummerjem par km
<CrazyMelon> lol :)))
<nafisa> pujs
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyMelon> dougcas :S
<CrazyMelon> 11.04 mi trenutno uporablja 1.2gb rama
<CrazyMelon> pa mam sam terminal pa ff odprt
<Mikoar> wtf
<CrazyMelon> wtf indeed
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyMelon> kjes semso
<bogdanov> kvaj to crazy na forumu kritizirajo
<bogdanov> unity
<CrazyMelon> sj niso edini :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ma evo gledam tenis
<bogdanov> k sm stavu
<CrazyMelon> si stavu danes na barco?
<bogdanov> dau
<bogdanov> sm mn k 2.5
<CrazyMelon> nisi se upau stavit na zmago barce? :>
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> zato kj mn k 2.5
<bogdanov> vecja
<bogdanov> kvota
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyMelon> mogoce je vecja kvota
<CrazyMelon> sam ta kvota ti ne pomaga dosti
<CrazyMelon> ce bo messi sam zabil 2 gola
<CrazyMelon> :D
<bogdanov> ah nebo
<bogdanov> ce bo
<bogdanov> 11:11
<bogdanov> nebo :)
<CrazyMelon> 3:1 bo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pjd stavt
<CrazyMelon> al 3:2
<CrazyMelon> ne morem se odlocit
<bogdanov> pol tocn rezultat fix
<CrazyMelon> :D
<bogdanov> 6:1
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyMelon> kje za vraga se odjavim iz trenutnega Ubuntu One računa?
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: ..ti boš to vedu
<CrazyMelon> 16:38 < CrazyMelon> kje za vraga se odjavim iz trenutnega Ubuntu One računa?
<andrejz> ej ne vem, ne uporabljam :)
<Grega> rm -rf /
<bogdanov> :=))
<CrazyMelon> stupidbuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1129-1: Perl vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1129-1/
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: v gbrainyu je en bug
<CrazyMelon> "Hkrati se igra [game] iger tenisa. Koliko različnih napovedi je mogočih?"
<upd> ola, a ve kdo kako bi iz slike naredil texturo v gimp, se pravi leva stran more bit enaka desni in zgornja spodnji, da ko se ponovi slika da se ne vidi tega ?
<Mikoar> !g gimp seamless tiling
<Seniorita> Award Sites! . . . GIMP Tutorial > Seamless Background Image http://www.awardsites.com/tutorials/gimp/smlsbkg01.htm
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: še en typo v gbrainyu "Vsi udeleženci zabave se predstavijo drug drugemz."
<upd> Mikoar:  tnx
<andrejz> @crazymelon: kako bi prvi stavek okoli obrnil
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: pri prvem stavku je predvsem bug [game] kjer bi se moglo izpisat stevilo iger
<andrejz> aha, razumem
<CrazyMelon> pri drugem je pa typo kjer je 'z' odveč
<CrazyMelon> lol
<upd> drug drugem, drug drugemU!
<CrazyMelon> zdej sem napisal eno random cifro
<CrazyMelon> v gbrainy
<CrazyMelon> in dejansko sm zadel odgovor
<CrazyMelon> :D
<andrejz> aha razumem v čem je catch
<andrejz> spremenili so iz [game] v [games]
<andrejz> namesto da bi napsial drugemu sem drugemz
<andrejz> z pa u sta bliz skupaj
<upd> andrejz: dj me prijavi na piknik a se morm sam :D
<andrejz> evo oboje popravljeno
<andrejz> lahko te tud jaz prijavim :)
<upd> evo dj pa Å¡e babo
<andrejz> Å¡e ime babe? rabim za "name tag"
<upd> Robert, Polona
<andrejz> ok, prijavljen
<nafisa> eni se bodo v četrtek fajn meli
<upd> ql
<andrejz> @upd: dobiš še mail čez nekaj dni, ko se bo treba izjasnit ali si vegetarjanec ali ne in podobno
<upd> hahaha
<upd> men sam pir dejte :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<andrejz> bomo, bomo
<upd> ;)
<andrejz> a ti boš kje v Lj? treba bo najbrž še 1 dobit za pijačo vozit :)
<upd> za vozit.. ja ne vem kako bo :) grem pa do btc-ja po babo in spotoma lahko kaj pripeljem
<upd> če bo fotr dost tankal v avto, lohk tud pir vozim :P
<nafisa> haha
<andrejz> aha, treba bo kar konkretne količine pripeljat (prijavljenih > 40), zato malo sprašujem, da ne bi bilo treba it ne vem kolikorkrat gor in dol
<upd> komot, se pol kje dobimo in naložimo še v moj avto
<upd> ma v laguni je dost placa :)
<bogdanov> :)
<andrejz> ok kul toliko da vem
<andrejz> bom še kaj rekel, če bo treba
<andrejz> ne vem točno kje bomo pijačo dobili
<upd> ok zmenjeno :) v trgovini ane :d
<andrejz> ker smo se z enim zmenil, da vzamemo več pijače, potem pa lahko vrnemo kar ne spijemo
<andrejz> pa ne vem točno kje ma on trgovino
<upd> aja to :) jah treba vprašat
<upd> a se bo to v soboto Å¡lo iskat ? al na dan piknika
<upd> kdaj sploh je piknik ob 12h ?
<andrejz> ne vem še, danes se z njim slišim pa ti povem
<andrejz> hm, začne se ob 10.30, če se ne motim
<Sky[x]> kaj to ?
<upd> hm ok ql
<LorD_DDooM> Mogoče kdo ve, kako bi v Unity v opravilno vrstico dodal System Monitor (CPU, RAM, Net...), tako kot se je to dalo v 10.10?
<CrazyMelon> Sky[x]: gangbang
<CrazyMelon> vljudno vabljen
<andrejz> piknik
<Sky[x]> aha
<andrejz> danes se bomo do konca zmenil pa bo pol novica na ubuntu.si
<upd> aja super pol :)
<andrejz> lugos bo mel še občni zbor, pa jih je treba nekam dat
<andrejz> no pa za majco lahko design narediš do zvečer
<nafisa> grem jst ... lepo se mejte, pobči
<CrazyMelon> js tudi
<CrazyMelon> vaje tajm
<andrejz> http://blog.mypapit.net/2011/04/cpu-and-memory-monitor-on-ubuntu-panel-and-unity-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal.html
<Seniorita> CPU and Memory monitor on Ubuntu Panel and Unity on Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal : mypapit gnu/linux blog
<andrejz> @Lord_DDooM : link zgoraj je zate
<LorD_DDooM> Thx, ravno inštaliram
<upd> http://www.exploit-db.com/images/burning-cat.jpg kwa je huuuud :D
<upd> kolk od tu vas gre na piknik dvignite noge
<upd> Filter > Map > Seamless. kako je to v slo. gimpu jaoo
<upd> !t en sl seamless
<Seniorita> brezšivne
<upd> !t en sl map
<Seniorita> Zemljevid
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Mikoar> a bodo res gnome classic ven vrgl iz naslednjega ubunutuja?
<Mikoar> oh shit
<Mikoar> pol ne bom mogo uporabit minimize magic lamp ucinka
<upd> lol.
<zdobersek> Mikoar, ziher bo opcija, vsaj neuradna
<marko-_-> a ve kdo delat s packet tracerom?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<marko-_-> :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<upd> marko-_-:  a si lohk mal bolj natančen
<marko-_-> jop
<upd> kaj bi rad delal
<marko-_-> mogu bi naredit simple VPN v packet tracerju pa bi rabil mal pomoč
<marko-_-> nisem nikoli prej delal v njem in veš, glede na to da to ni rhythmbox kjer maš par funkcij sem pretty much zgubljen :D
<marko-_-> a se razumeš na to upd?
<upd> nah, je že par let ko sem to ddelal v šoli sam ne vpn http://www.noktec.be/archives/641 tole bi ti mogl pomagat
<Seniorita> Create a VPN in Packet Tracer
<marko-_-> sem videl to in sem delal po tem
<marko-_-> sam to je zgleda samo neka shema, pač nadaljuješ lahko s tega
<marko-_-> ker mi ni nič delalo
<marko-_-> pizda, hud sem ker ne vem niti osnovne stvari naredit v njem, kaj Å¡ele VPN
<marko-_-> zgubljen sem, kot vsi ostali v razredu
<marko-_-> in do jutri moremo oddat za maturo lol
<upd> kurc je to ja, to mal več kot en dan vzame :) pa težko tkole govort neki bi moral bit tam
<upd> mislem dost stvari za uredit...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Kubuntu2006: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<upd> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/CV/index.html kak se vam zdi, Å¡e kaj manjka ?
<Seniorita> Robert Založnik | Programer | zaloznik.robert@gmail.com
<Sky[x]> sexy :P
<Sky[x]> pregledno :)
<Sky[x]> moj je čist nepregledn k mam unga evropskega :S
<upd> hvala :) to je pa 20h igranja z css :P
<upd> ma uni so bedni hehe
<CrazyLemon> tist worpress url pa ne paše zravn :)
<andrejz> @folk: pride Å¡e kdo na piknik? ubuntu.si je nekam slabo zastopan
<upd> sj lohk to zlovdaš pa spremeniš :)
<Sky[x]> kdaj pa je sploh Ž?
<upd> CrazyLemon: ja to sem Å¡tudiral samo nekam moram dat link do bloga ali tud ne
<andrejz> 15.5.
<andrejz> prijave pa do 5.5.
<andrejz> fešta bo orng, prijavljenega je 50+ folka
<Sky[x]> uff
<Sky[x]> čak kdaj je pa wwwh piknik
<CrazyLemon> upd za 'Zanimanje' ni vejice :)
<upd> o tnx :D
<CrazyLemon> sicer CV js ne bi začel z "Bilo je že davno" ampak ok..might work :))
<upd> haha :D bom neki Å¡e premenil to ja
<CrazyLemon> pa neki maš v angleščini neki pa v slovenščini :)
<Sky[x]> 21. maja je webmaster piknik :>
<CrazyLemon> Profil, Skills, Technical etc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> a to v slo ?
<upd> profil je profil al kaj
<upd> Podatki kao
<CrazyLemon> js bi naredu dva..eden all SLO drug pa ALL EN
<CrazyLemon> ker tko maš mešano
<marko-_-> še vedno je veliko neprespanih noči, ki se zgubijo v tisočih vrsticah.
<marko-_-> poetično:D
<CrazyLemon> piše Skills in nato pišeš v slovenščini
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> hm ja :D to sm pozabil prevest
<upd> bom spremenil to
<marko-_-> kurčeve 4 slike mam
<marko-_-> mater če morem sam napisat lastnosti pa protokole vpnja
<marko-_-> vse skupaj je 13 strani vred z naslovno in kazalom pa literaturo
<marko-_-> pa slik okoli tega itak da ni nič
<marko-_-> upam da ne bodo komplicirali :(
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> 3 slike mam
<upd> moja dokumentacija je imela 32 strani o električnem pastirju :D
<marko-_-> ma ja, jaz bi lahko o vpnju napisal 32 strani, ampak dobiš specifično 3 stvari katere moreš naredit
<marko-_-> lastnosti, protokole pa simulacijo poteka vpnja v packet tracerju
<upd> hehe :) jp
<marko-_-> ne bom zdej pisal 5 strani kako vzpostavit vpn če ne trebam :D
<upd> res je :)
<andrejz> upd, kako kaj design?
<upd> čak žečnem pol
<upd> začnem
<upd> zgele Å¡e ta cvvv
<upd> pa netbook se mi upgrejda, pa sm mel naštiman da se izklopi po 20 minutah zdej pa skoz hod v hibernacijo prasec in morm skoz prtiskat tipko
<andrejz> @upd: v dnevu, dveh bi ga rabil met
<upd> lol.
<upd> ok :)
<upd> si dobil kakšne ideje na mail ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<andrejz> @upd: bod no resen .. ne ;)
<marko-_-> kak izbrišeš stran v writterju?
<upd> :D
<marko-_-> srsly :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon maš kašno ploščo?:D
<alyosha> delno do pretežno staro
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<kubanc> banfa
<kubanc> banda
<zdobersek1> mafija!
<kubanc> al capone...
<kubanc> al capone vs. kresal :D
<zdobersek1> don corleone
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nope :)
<upd> kwaa nimam nameščen da mi unity ne dela
<kubanc> se mi zdi da tale ubuntu 11.04 povzroca veliko tezav...
<upd> men se pa zdi da smo stari pa nimamo pojma :D
<kubanc> ma tud to
<CrazyLemon> 3d pospeševanje ti ne worka
<kubanc> samo neki ne stima tuki
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> zato unity ne laufa/dela
<kubanc> obcutek imam da so ubuntu 11.04 prehitro spravil ven
<kubanc> sicer pa, ne mores vseh bugov sam odkrit
<kubanc> rabs uporabnike..
<upd> kaj pa ta intel atom a je to 64bit slučajnu ?
<upd> ah ja
<upd> !g intel atom
<Seniorita> Intel® Atom™ Processors: Enabling Intelligent Devices, Everywhere http://www.intel.com/technology/atom/
<CrazyLemon> lahk je tudi
<upd> pomojem ni u tem netbooku
<CrazyLemon> poglej kero serijo maš
<upd> sam dual core je
<upd> mhm
<upd> !g inurl:mimovrste.com acer aspire one
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Acer Aspire one 1,6GHz (AOA150) - mimovrste=) http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750120825/prenosnik-acer-aspire-one-16ghz-aoa150
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Izdelka žal ne prodajamo več, a gotovo se najde nekaj zate!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> :E
<CrazyLemon> Intel Atom N270
<CrazyLemon> The Atom N2xx and Z5xx series Atom models cannot run x86-64 code.
<upd> 0.o
<upd> bom pa Å¡e i386 zlovdal
<upd> upam da se že da dat na usb.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ne bi dal?
<upd> iz. windowsa afkors
<upd> čuo sam da se ne da še
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> hah..ta novica ma že več k 1000 ogledov..v 5ih dneh :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha fatass.. http://www.gps-tour.info/sl/92/detail.30346.html    evo..v soboto gremo
<Seniorita> Gorsko kolo: Nanos iz Vipave (Tour 30346) - List z izleti
<CrazyLemon> be there or be fatass :D
<nafisa> dež gre
<zdobersek> kapljice padajo na zemljo, ker na njih vpliva gravitacija
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> na nanosu
<bogdanov> mam jst
<bogdanov> 100 bilk
<nafisa> štajerca moraš najprej odžejati, potem pa ni panike, če je hrane malo :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tvoje bilke bi ze zdavnaj odpihnilo da jih mas gor :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cej blo
<bogdanov> gor pred leti
<bogdanov> najvecji
<bogdanov> nasad najden
<CrazyLemon> !g nasad nanos
<Seniorita> DKUM - VPLIV NASTAVITVE DIFUZORJEV PRÅ ILNIKA Z RADIALNIM ... http://dkum.uni-mb.si/IzpisGradiva.php?id=11831
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> HAHHAA
<upd> kurba ja vse so mi pobrali
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> navijat
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> REAL
<bogdanov> k BOJO SPUSIL
<bogdanov> :SSSS
<CrazyLemon> lepo da si končno realen
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> HAHAHHAHHAHAAHHA
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> c.ronaldo
<bogdanov> jebac
<bogdanov> tis pa
<bogdanov> helenar
<bogdanov> messi
<bogdanov> ajdd
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> dej..pejt gledat kako "helenar" zabija gole
<zdobersek> & kdo je 'helenar'?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<nafisa> po moje kak blagne :D ljolj
<CrazyLemon> to so neke cudne kranske fore
<zdobersek> svasta
<zdobersek> .
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj še vedno si lažeš al kaj?:DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pravim ti..v soboto bodi v vipavi s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> pa si bova skupaj lagala
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> jaz sem prehud za vas
<alyosha> tko da nebom Å¡ow:D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hervis.si/cms/frontpage     če ni to ena bl lame spletnih trgovin kar sm jih kdaj vidu
<Seniorita> Hervis
<kubanc> nekam Å¡voh je tale trgovnia
<nafisa> kak ti gre to vanilijev sladoled pa čučn ole skup?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Pok 2011, tretjič  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4921/new/posts/
<andrejz> torej prijave na piknik zbiramo :)
<bobe__> do 60, potem zapremo Å¡tacuno ;)
<andrejz> tako da kdor prej pride, prej melje (oziroma v tem primeru je čevape)
<upd> pomor čevapčičev hahaha:>
<zdobersek> sej, pomor čevapčičev, ajvarja ipd. je kul
<zdobersek> sam zakaj greste nad BUČKE!! :/
<upd> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<upd> moja je rekla tooo zgodiii
<upd> :D
<upd> +k
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a jočeš? :S
<nafisa> bogdanov joče? :o
<CrazyLemon> fuł
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mn k 2.5
<bogdanov> kva sm reku
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov js sm pa teb reku 3:!
<CrazyLemon> 1
<bogdanov> falu
<CrazyLemon> kar je pa skupni rezultat obeh tekm!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> :15	 Finished	Friesenheim	23	9	14	 	 	
<bogdanov> Flensburg-H.	28	16	12	
<bogdanov> dau sm
<bogdanov> da bojo zmagal
<bogdanov> +5
<bogdanov> torej za 6
<bogdanov> golov
<bogdanov> oni zmagajo za 5
<bogdanov> BAKSUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<upd> omg. ubuntu se namešča :P
<CrazyLemon> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<CrazyLemon> če želiš vedet
<bogdanov> unity
<bogdanov> sux
<CrazyLemon> a imaš podporo za unity al ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> zdej delam namestitev
<upd> prej je bil upgrade
<upd> ne ne morem na netbooku
<upd> slovenije kliknit
<upd> sam italijo pa zagreb mi vn meče
<upd> hhaahaha
<upd> faiiilll
<upd> ee bo :)
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<nafisa> pššššššššttttttttttt
<sasa84> ups
<upd> sašika :D
<nafisa> :*
<sasa84> upd ;)
<sasa84> kje si mišek ;)
<upd> ooo mucaa :D evo me
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<upd> kaj dogaja
<upd> kako si
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> mal šarm po kompu in poslušam musko ;)
<nafisa> a leva pa noben ne kliče?
<upd> hehe ql
<sasa84> leva?
<nafisa> ja :D
<sasa84> unga k rjove? :P
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> al pa žabe
<nafisa> oz. žabice
<upd> ja halo zakaj je pa ff na ubuntu :D
<nafisa> firefox?
<upd> o ja :D
<upd> sicer je pa tole hudo sexy :D
<nafisa> a sasa84 je sexy?
<upd> ma babe :D
<upd> ubuntu
<sasa84> čakte...kje sta vidva zdj? :P
<CrazyLemon> v brlogu
<CrazyLemon> levjem
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<nafisa> ne vem, kaj on neki ...
<sasa84> čist ena huda predigra vidm :P
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> oj js
<upd> haha :D
 * sasa84 bi poslala lupčka, ampak...
<CrazyLemon> in oj sasa
<CrazyLemon> in oj ti!
<CrazyLemon> OJ MI VSI!
 * CrazyLemon lol's
<nafisa> in tebi se vrti :D
<CrazyLemon> awesome epizoda HIMYM
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> naš svet se pa vrti ... če si al pa te ni :D
<nafisa> eni vedno zgoraj so in drugi pod zemljo
<upd> kako se pomanjša okna tko da vse zloži v unity ?
<nafisa> minimiraš?
<upd> da
<nafisa> ne vem ... samo vprašam
<CrazyLemon> umm
<CrazyLemon> dobro je met eno fajn ozadje
<CrazyLemon> kjer imaš opisane te bližnjice
<christooss_> jo jo
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/cbjs0.png
<CrazyLemon> tole :)
<upd> hvalaaa
<Bilko> čer folk
<CrazyLemon> čer bilko & jo jo christooss_
<christooss_> kva dogaja
<nafisa> čer, bilko :)
<Bilko> cer nafisa
<nafisa> uuu, Grega je pršu na skype :D
<sasa84> christooss_, ooo miško ;)
<CrazyLemon> o kera nesramna...vredu je Bilko V REDU!      ko js 'čer'-am ti nč...ko pa nafisa pa... mhm... V REDU JE!
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Bilko> hehe...Dober večer CrazyLemon
<Bilko> se opravičijem
<CrazyLemon> too late! ne sprejmem zdej!
<Bilko> ampak, sej veš kakšne so ženske :)
<nafisa> hahahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<CrazyLemon> Bilko ! bro's before ho's !
<CrazyLemon> jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Bilko> lol
<nafisa> oj, christooss_
<christooss_> sasa84 o miška :)
<sasa84> hihi
<christooss_> a kdo pride na Veliki POK?
<nafisa> prej je bla muca ... :\
<nafisa> kaj je veliko pok?
<upd> o ql, lahko dam namestit programe, medtem ko se upgrade izvaja
<upd> christooss_: jaz
<nafisa> :P saj vem ... ni treba pisat
 * sasa84 verjetn pride na veliki pok ;)
<CrazyLemon> upd js bi na tvojem mestu počakal da se do konca upgrejda
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> sasa84, pol pa lahko prideš še k meni
<upd> nje sj je dodal lepo na čakalno listo
<christooss_> upejmo da bo pok uspel
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ bo bo
<christooss_> pridem tud jst gotov
<upd> zakaj pa ne bi uspel :D
<CrazyLemon> kmalu ne bodo vec sprejemal prijav
<CrazyLemon> :)
<christooss_> upd pač sem vedno mal pesimista :)
<christooss_> me pol bl preseneti če uspe :)
<upd> sem zato jaz velik optimist :P
<nafisa> mene pa ne bo na pok ... ker mam že v soboto piknik, na katerega sploh nočem it
<christooss_> nafisa lol
<christooss_> reč da maš pomemben sestanek pa greš rajš na pok :)
<nafisa> ne morem rečt
<nafisa> ker je "službeno"
<christooss_> sej reč, da greš na razgovor za novo službo
<christooss_> ti bodo dal še povišico :)
<nafisa> saj ni neumn
<sasa84> nafisa, k tebi?
<nafisa> če je pa dober znanec
<nafisa> ja, sasa84 ... k meni
<nafisa> na sokca
<sasa84> christooss_, pol te bom lohk u živo požgečkala ;)
<nafisa> lahko tud sladki greh nabavim :D
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> nafisa, ma sladki greh bo že tko in tko :P
<CrazyLemon> lol..upam da se bosta "žgečkala" v bližnjem gozdu in ne tam pred vsemi
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kwa si zdej nek lubosumn :P
<CrazyLemon> lol? kako si iz tistga stavka ti izluščla da sm js lubosumn? please..do explain :D
<Grega> arrrrr! pocasneje dela!!
<sasa84> midva s christooss_ se lohk žgečkava ves dan in vso noč..in to pred vsemi! :P
<CrazyLemon> pol bo treba inzulin prnest na pok
<Grega> ne pred mano, prosim :(
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha Grega :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, injekcije?
<sasa84> Grega, zkaj pa ne? :P
<nafisa> tisto lahko rečem mami, da mi pošlje pa vam prinesem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tebe itak ne bo...boli te kaj se midva žgečkava :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj men vseen..sam ne želim da si folk zapomne POK po vajinem javnem žgečkanju
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss_> lol
<sasa84> po nečem more bit znan pok... ga bova jst in christooss_  nrdila prepoznavnga :P
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> dont ruin it :(
<nafisa> saj lahko jst samo za 5 minut uletim ...
<nafisa> pol boš pa vidu, po čem bo postal pok prepoznaven :D
<nafisa> muahahahaha
<sasa84> hehehehe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon se gre enga varuha morale al kwa :P
<christooss_> jup
<CrazyLemon> bl varuh em..dobrega imena prvega velikega poka!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss_> rofl
<sasa84> nasledn let bo še več folka :P
<sasa84> jaz in christooss_ se bova žgečkala pa amen! :D
<upd> ker charset za sube nj nastavim v vlc ? a more bit windows-1250 al bo utf-8 vredu tud za Å¡umnike ?
<CrazyLemon> all words and no action :D
<CrazyLemon> upd odvisno ker charset subi uporabljajo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> loncy: moja ljubezen :>
<nafisa> a za sube?
<nafisa> bič :D
<upd> ja ampak utf-8 vse podpira ane
<CrazyLemon> ne
<upd> ok bo pa 1250.
<upd> kaj je še za nastavit.. ff je že letu dol :)
<upd> So Osama Bin Laden is dead... Amazing what the Americans can do when the Playstation Network is down. haha...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> auh, napaka je bil ta upgrade.. :S
<upd> ah kaj ti pa tako počasneje dela ?
<Grega> vse
<nafisa> ljolj
<Grega> tako unity kot classic
<nafisa> ok ... ne bom upgrejdala ...
<Grega> dont
<nafisa> samo formatirala bom pa sprobala mint ...
<sasa84> tja... 10.10 mi je bil skor bl všeč
<nafisa> pol pa ubuntu 10.10 nazaj
<christooss_> nujn ogled The Onion Movie :)
<sasa84> a je dobr?
<christooss_> smešn
<christooss_> tak res odfakano smešn :)
<sasa84> lol
<christooss_> na cajte je sick ampak smešn :)
<nafisa> čebulji film?
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6gya6Fzurw
<christooss_> če res nuna pije Ape cum :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - UB40 - Red Red Wine Lyrics!
<sasa84> nč fantički moji in ljuba nafi...grem pančkat ;)
<christooss_> lahko noč
<christooss_> :)
<nafisa> lepo pančki, sasa84 :*
<sasa84> :**
<sasa84> sem se odločila d grem spat pred 00.00 :P
<christooss_> plidna
<sasa84> mhm!
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb The Onion Movie
<Seniorita> The Onion Movie (2008) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0392878/
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa old :S
<sasa84> uf, kmal bo polnoč!
<nafisa> lahko nočko, sasa84
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<upd> so do i.
<upd> ln
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<nafisa> pa nista
 * CrazyLemon zakriči MEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<nafisa> kwa je pa mesi naredu?
<bogdanov> messi
<bogdanov> sej
<bogdanov> valu
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> anglesko
<bogdanov> igro
<bogdanov> neb dau u anglij
<bogdanov> enga gola
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli 28ega :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ta real
<bogdanov> je res
<bogdanov> zanic
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma pravim ti..Å¡minker ne zna igrat :>
<bogdanov> HAHAHHA
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah nezna ni on ni messi
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> dej ne seri
<CrazyLemon> si vidu kako se je sprehodu messi mimo obrambe
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> valu sej dons
<bogdanov> bl
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> samo unega adebayorja bi js za jajca obesu..matr mu
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> toj
<bogdanov> igra
<bogdanov> nepa
<bogdanov> ta spanska
<bogdanov> nuben nc
<bogdanov> grobo
<bogdanov> barca
<bogdanov> bi bla u ang
<bogdanov> ligi
<bogdanov> 6
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> in pa ja
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..to je igra k ga prime za ramena pa vrže na tla...jaka igra res
<bogdanov> barca
<bogdanov> 2minute
<CrazyLemon> to sam delajo tisti k ne znajo igrat
<bogdanov> je biu podlsk
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<bogdanov> kr je res
<bogdanov> sudije
<bogdanov> za nih sodjo
<bogdanov> barca - arsenal
<bogdanov> pru polcas
<bogdanov> 5
<bogdanov> min podalska
<bogdanov> kes to vidu
<bogdanov> HAHAHAH
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> nazalost
<bogdanov> booooooooooojo
<bogdanov> prvaki
<bogdanov> te supki
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> mem vidica
<bogdanov> bo tezko
<bogdanov> ker je srbine najjaci
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> sta je tu je
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> skypa mi noče zaključit ... v nadzorniku sistema ga hočem killat pa ga noče
<nafisa> kr Å¡opa mi ... 100 ... 98 ....
<CrazyLemon> kill -9 `pidof skype`
<nafisa> 200 :\
<nafisa> ma, sem zrihtala
<nafisa> ubila prasca
<nafisa> zdaj pa je CPU lepo sproščen
<CrazyLemon> js pa ga bom mogu pred poletjem spet mal spucat
<CrazyLemon> pa novo pasto dat gor
<CrazyLemon> ker se je začela temp višat  49° je zdej že :S
<nafisa> jst bom pa mojega razstavila, ko mi poteče garancija
<nafisa> pa prah cen lepo s čopičem
<nafisa> ven*
<CrazyLemon> laptop bom tudi js razstavu..sam ne vem Å¡e kdaj :D
<nafisa> kaj je zeitgeist deamon?
<CrazyLemon> daemon k beleži vse dogodke
<nafisa> grrr
<nafisa> nočem
<CrazyLemon> big brother znotraj tvojga laptopa :D
<nafisa> se mi je zdel, da neki, ko Å¡pijuni
<nafisa> kaj se zgodi, če ga kill-aš?
<CrazyLemon> apocalypse :(
<nafisa> ajej
<nafisa> a se ga da zvezat?
<nafisa> pa v temo dat?
<CrazyLemon> ofcourse..sej je zeitgeist ane :>
<nafisa> kako se ga pa?
<CrazyLemon> lepo ga prosiš
<nafisa> a kr sam se zveže al kako?
<CrazyLemon> d0h..zeitgeist je ljubitelj autoerotike
<nafisa> a pol se sam rajca al kuko?
<CrazyLemon> sam se zaveže pa...uživa
<CrazyLemon> !g autoerotic
<Seniorita> Autoeroticism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoeroticism
<nafisa> in kako naj nrdim, da se bo sam zvezu?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> lepo ga prosiš
<nafisa> ja ... nisi povedu, kak
<CrazyLemon> preberi si wiki
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sama ugotoviš :D
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrrr
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> zeitgeist-daemon position
<nafisa> DEBUG:root:Checking for another running instance...
<nafisa> ERROR:root:An existing instance was found. Please use --replace to quit it and start a new instance.
<nafisa> noče mi povedat, kje je
<bogdanov> sve je moje
<bogdanov> tvojeeeee
<bogdanov> samo pitaj
<bogdanov> nepitam za cenuuu
<bogdanov> tntnt
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> movie'
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov hud muvi Kako Mojca NI ubila ZeitGeista
<kren> ve kdo za kak fajn film ... akcija+triler? :)
<CrazyLemon> kren kill the irishman
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> Please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - we are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nafisa> <FloodBot1> nafisa, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<Seniorita> freenode: frequently-asked questions
<nafisa> grrrrrrrr
<CrazyLemon> spambot!
<nafisa> zakaj to dela?
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-04
<kren> crash report?
<nafisa> prej mi je kr net skinlo ... resetiram ... pa spet ok dela ... :\ zakaj morm resetirat, da spet ok dela? :S
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl4egQ7LOoI&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Zeljko Samardzic   Andjele moj
<nafisa> ko je andjele tvog?
<CrazyLemon> tvoj*
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> tvoj*
<nafisa> en hoče k men prit spat :S
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AEhOhB1pbI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - 200 MPH TRAILER
<nafisa> pravi, da bi me rad mazil pa pazil
<nafisa> kaj to pomen?
<CrazyLemon> da hoče sexat s tabo
<CrazyLemon> nasty hot sex
<kren> da ga hoce namocit
<kren> :D
<nafisa> fuj
<kren> hahaha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafisa koje taj da ga bijem
<nafisa> prid
<nafisa> ti pokažem
<CrazyLemon> joško?
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pust mojo joško pr mir
<kren> a ti jo to prek irca otipavas?
<kren> :)
<bogdanov> crazy poglej un film
<kren> haha
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj js je ne tikam
<CrazyLemon> kren bi jo rad
<nafisa> <CrazyLemon> joško?
<kren> crazy a ti je ne bi rad? :)
<kren> da kr na mene neki valis
<CrazyLemon> kren js nafiso spoštujem!
<nafisa> kren, zakaj pa ne poveš tega meni? pol pa mi more CrazyLemon to govort
<CrazyLemon> pa še nočem da bi me s straponom po ritki...tko da ne :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, jst nimam strapa
<kren> ne ne ... js pa tud ne otipavam kar tako ... se zna prevec ponizno koncat zame :D
<kren> haha
<nafisa> ponižno???
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekam :\
<kren> nufisa slaps kren
<kren> ka pa zdaj?
<kren> :d
<kren> hehehe
<nafisa> ne kloftam preveč
<nafisa> sem bol podrejene sorte ...
<nafisa> edino na delavnici znam za prezentacijo ...
<kren> hihi ... vidis ... pa le nisi ti kar tako :)
<nafisa> jah ... če ni nobenega prezentatorja ... pol moram js
<nafisa> me je en vprašu, kaj povem lepega ... pa sem napisala "vrtnice"
<nafisa> :D
<kren> ja sej nekdo mora :)
<CrazyLemon> aawwww..to SPLOH NI klišej
<CrazyLemon> SPLJOH NE!
<kren> old skul --<-@
<kren> hrhr
<nafisa> kaj ni kliše?
<nafisa> hrhr ROFLMAO
<kren> ROFLCOPTR
<kren> ceprav ne vem vec kaj te kratice sploh pomenijo :)
<kren> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVh6LxGG7o0&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - RICHARD DINSDALE  &#39;DJ, You&#39;ve Got My Love&#39; 2011 (HQ)
<nafisa> Rolling On Floor, Laughing My Ass Off
<nafisa> = ROFLMAO
<kren> bol za moske oci  tja do 2:10 :D .... za zenska usesa pa cel komad :D
<kren> ne vem ce si ne bom spet irca dol dal ... tale chat smrdi :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov bedn film :)
<nafisa> a prek brouzrja si
<nafisa> sam ... kak smrdi? se ti kom pali?
<CrazyLemon> oh! nafisa poskuša bit duhovita !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> komp*
<nafisa> ja ne vem ...
<kren> ja vda ... ....
<kren> pali
<kren> lol
<nafisa> men smrdijo šefovi čevlji ... npr :D
<kren> prekmurje pac :D
<kren> um... ja da nem js po nase zacno govorit :D
<kren> se bos se ti malo pomatrala
<kren> :P
<nafisa> :o
<nafisa> joj
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> ka te bom po čelugah fsipala
<kren> čelugah ...
<kren> ahahahaha
<kren> ka tbi deva
<nafisa> a nimaš čelug?
<CrazyLemon> email worka!
<nafisa> email.si?
<kren> google translate mi ne prevede hahahhaa
<kren> pa že jih mam
<kren> :D
<kren> a email.si se prav obstaja al kaj? :D
<nafisa> kren, česa ti ne prevede?
<kren> čeluge :D
<kren> sam hecam se
<kren> :D
<kren> hahaha
<nafisa> ja, težko
<nafisa> ko tega jezika nima na voljo
<kren> vem ja ... ja ce js pridem v prekmurji ... bi pomoje rabil premursko-slovenski slovar :D
<kren> hahahha
<nafisa> saj obstaja
<nafisa> tko ... za info
<kren> brez zamere al ;)
<kren> ne dvomim v to :D
<nafisa> kaj je GLiv JSON manipulation library?
<kren> nafisa ... daj skoc mi po cedevito ... ti si tk rada bol v podrejenem polozaji a ne :D
<kren> hahaha
<nafisa> ti ... to mi lahko samo moj reče :D
<kren> e jbg pol
<kren> ...
<kren> taj si grem pa sam
<kren> :S
<kren> :D
<nafisa> te pa idi, ne
<kren> drugac pa ...
<kren> [01:35] <nafisa> ti ... to mi lahko samo moj reče :D
<kren> pa se tistga zavrnes al :D
<kren> hahaha
<kren> js mam svojo tk nareto ... da jo sam pogledam pa ve ka mislim pa ka hocem :D
<nafisa> njega pa ne smem
<nafisa> ko pol je hud
<kren> hihih
<kren> dougcajt
<kren> daj nej nekdo neki pove
<kren> o ubuntuju ...
<nafisa> kaj pa?
<kren> da se izobrazujem
<kren> :d
<nafisa> forum odpri ...
<nafisa> pa beri :D
<kren> ni to to ...
<kren> js rad v zivo berem
<kren> :D
<kren> pa rad mam da mi na pladnu postrezejo :D
<kren> hahaha
<nafisa> a pol moram jst odpret forum pa ti sem popat?
<nafisa> vrstico po vrstico?
<kren> ne ... to more iz glave bit :P
<kren> hahah
<nafisa> pizda, si zahtevn
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> nočko, CrazyLemon
<kren> vem ja :D
<kren> ln nora limona
<kren> :)
<nafisa> limun :D grins
<nafisa> lol
<boooring> ja jebemo ... ce mi je dosadno
<boooring> zaspan pa se nisem
<nafisa> jah ... se zgodi ... mene je ravno ena znanka zaposlila z branjem njene zgodbice
<boooring> ti kr daj copy paste
<boooring> :D
<boooring> hahhaa
<boooring> bom se js bral
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ne vem, če ti bo to zanimivo
<boooring> test me
<boooring> :D
<boooring> hahahah
<nafisa> neki ti utripa, stari
<boooring> ja vem ja ... je konstantno na 72 udarcev na min.
<boooring> :D
<boooring> bol ko ne no
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> dalo mi je posodobitve ... pol pa ven vrže, da je iz nezaupanja vrednih naslovov :S wtf?
<nafisa> boooring, kaj si utihnil? :D
<boooring> berem neki :D
<boooring> ahahha
<boooring> oz. sem bral neki groznega
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> sem rekla, da ni zate
<boooring> jah ... radovednost
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> firbec ... pol jih lahko pa po prstih dobiš :D
<boooring> ne bi blo ne prvic pa ne zadnjic
<boooring> hahha
<boooring> pm ... macka sem ven spustil ... zdaj pa morem cakat da pride nazaj ... da ne bo revez zun zmrznil :)
<nafisa> saj ni tak mrzlo zunaj
<boooring> pa vseeno ... neki kiha pa oci se mu solzijo :S
<boooring> gledat macka kako se igra ... neprecenljivo :)
<nafisa> s čim pa?
<boooring> z neko misko :)
<boooring> kako pa tej to da si ti na ircu  na tem kanalu? :)
<nafisa> let me see ...
<nafisa> ubuntu uporabljam=
<nafisa> ??
<boooring> :)
<nafisa> pa sem rabla par nasvetov
<boooring> ja a pol si pa skos tule
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> pa vedno mam kaj za vprašat
<nafisa> ženska pa tehnologija, saj veš
<boooring> aha :)
<boooring> ja verjetno mas vec pojma o linuxih kot jaz ...
<boooring> :D
<boooring> sem vsa ta leta na win. bil :D
<boooring> sicer ne vem zakaj ... ampak sem 1x mel dva al tri dni red hat gor ... pa mi ni pasalo :)
<boooring> zdaj pa ne grem vec na winse ... no way :D
<nafisa> jst sem pa na ubuntu preštelala ... 5 mesecev nazaj
<nafisa> pa tud ne grem več nazaj na winse
<boooring> zakaj pa?
<boooring> mislim zakaj si sla na linux?
<nafisa> neki smo na faxu rabli ...
<nafisa> pri operacijskih sistemih
<nafisa> pa moj je rekel, da bi lahko Å¡la ...
<nafisa> pol sem pa rekla ajd, qrz ... te pa bom
<boooring> hehe
<boooring> :D
<boooring> ql ql
<boooring> zaspana kaj?
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> saj morm še kopalnico čist popravit ...
<nafisa> zjutr dobim nov pralni stroj pa sušilni stroj
<boooring> ahahaha
<boooring> lol
<boooring> ka tbi dela
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> kaj pa?
<boooring> smesna si ... mors kopalnico cist pospravit
<boooring> ob 3h ujutro
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> jah, jebat ga
<nafisa> prej nisem ...
<nafisa> do 8ih jo morm
<nafisa> vse uno ven, kar je koš za perilo pa te oslarije
<nafisa> lepo dezinfocorat vse ...
<nafisa> pa sušilc tastar ven vržit ...
<boooring> pa nisi ti kr tk
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> znam poprijet tud za tisto, kar misli folk, da ni za ženske
<boooring> js sm si pa zdaj en film dal gor :D
<boooring> heheh
<boooring> si pac ena redkih
<boooring> dan dans zenske se za tist ne znajo poprijet kar je za njih
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<boooring> jaz si moram vse sam pedenat
<nafisa> no, znam tud pospravljat pa čistit pa prat pa likat pa otroke vzgajat
<nafisa> pa kuhat
<nafisa> pa slaščice pečt
<boooring> hehe ...
<boooring> kuhat znam jaz tak za silo ...
<boooring> :D
<boooring> nisem nek kuhar glih ...
<boooring> likat
<nafisa> pa ... kar znaš, je ok
<boooring> to tud ..
<boooring> otroke vzgajat ..
<boooring> to se ne vem
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> jah ... jst sem jih pazila ...
<boooring> cistit pa prat
<boooring> to pa tud ... kadar je sila :D
<boooring> hahah
<nafisa> 1x me oče od enih ptrok vprašu, če sem vzgojitlca ...
<boooring> aja
<nafisa> me full ubogajo
<boooring> ja sej ... nekatere znajo fajn z otroki ... npr. nekatere pa niti niso za to :D
<nafisa> ufff ... v bangkoku mi niso rib pa petelinov pobil ... huh ...
<nafisa> :D
<boooring> wtf? :d
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> ja, velikokrat mi jih
<boooring> o cem ti to ... ne sledim :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> mafia wars na FB
<boooring> loooool
<boooring> pa ne da se to igras
<boooring> js sm malo neki igral ... eh
<boooring> pa smrdi to
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> pa ... klikam tu pa tam
<nafisa> ne ne ...
<nafisa> nič ne voham, da bi smrdel
<boooring> pol ti pa nos nagaja
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> to pa ne vem
<boooring> :)
<boooring> ma men so te igre na fb kr neki
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaa
<boooring> ima kurac zilavi od pola metra
<boooring> joke :)
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> jah ...
<nafisa> pač ...
<nafisa> jst sem tud mislila, kako je bedno
<nafisa> pa igrala
<nafisa> pa nehala za eno leto al 2
<nafisa> pol pa spet nazaj
<boooring> :)
<boooring> te je spet zamikalo al :)
<boooring> pm
<boooring> ko bom popizdo
<nafisa> kwa sm žleht
<boooring> ko mam v filmu namesto Å umnikov kr neke kocke v podnapisih
<nafisa> kao neka nagradna igra
<boooring> zakaj si zleht?
<nafisa> pa vnašam kr random cigre not
<nafisa> od naših operaterjev :D
<boooring> pa tule mam tud namesto Å¡umnikov kocke
<boooring> jebemo
<nafisa> hmmm
<boooring> aja
<boooring> lol
<nafisa> maš win kodiranje?
<boooring> kako kodiranje?
<boooring> nimam js kakega kodiranja
<boooring> jek ot je
<boooring> :D
<boooring> je kot je
<nafisa> windows-1250 al kaj že
<bogdanov> :)
<boooring> je v linuxih?
<nafisa> na spletnih straneh je lahko
<nafisa> na xchatu si lahko nastaviš, kero hočeš
<bogdanov> /charset windows-1250
<boooring> uuu
<boooring> zdaj je ql
<boooring> thx
<bogdanov> np
<boooring> ž
<boooring> šč
<boooring> đ
<boooring> hrhr
<boooring> zdaj morem pa se v filmu nagruntat
<nafisa> tvoj hrhr
<boooring> ko je tecno ko so kocke
<bogdanov> Input / Codecs --> Other codecs ---> Subtitles ---> Subtitles text encoding CP1250
<bogdanov> ce uporablas
<bogdanov> VLC
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> uuu, bogdanov :*
<boooring> ne vlc sem vceraj zbrisal
<nafisa> kak si ti pameten :)
<boooring> ker mi ne gre na odpret
<boooring> kadar uporabljam 2 monitorja
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<boooring> oz. monitor+tv
<bogdanov> boooring in kaj uporabljas?
<nafisa> aja, jst pa ekran na netbooku pa LCD
<boooring> Totem predvajalnik filmov 2.32.0
<boooring> :)
<boooring> cak da pogledam ce je kje
<boooring> cp-1250
<boooring> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> totem mi ga serje ...
<bogdanov> pt subtajtlih
<bogdanov> ma vlc
<bogdanov> rox
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> prej na 10.04 sem Å¡la popravit napako ...
<boooring> mislim da sem nasel
<nafisa> samo zdaj imam pa kr VLC pa ne jebem totema 5 posto
<boooring> aaaaaaa zdaj deluje tako kot je treba
<nafisa> 200im ljudem sem na zid napopala nekej :D
<boooring> :)
<nafisa> ups
<boooring> ej nafisa
<nafisa> :D hehe
<bogdanov> sam da deluje
<boooring> ...
<nafisa> kaj, dolgočasko?
<nafisa> reci
<boooring> daj napis kak Å¡umnik
<boooring> :)
<nafisa> saj sm ga glih
<boooring> pri tebi vidim kocke
<boooring> oz. prej
<boooring> pri črki Š
<boooring> :D
<nafisa> čšžćđ
<bogdanov> ponavadi
<bogdanov> ko nastavis
<bogdanov> in saveas
<bogdanov> mors restartat client
<boooring> pa ce jaz sem v brovserju
<boooring> :D
<boooring> haha
<boooring> ma nem se zajebaval
<boooring> jutr irca dol potegnem pa to je to :D
<boooring> bo pac na enem namizju skos irc :D
<boooring> haha
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> xchat
<boooring> ma ja ... sm mislil da se ne bom tukaj zadrzal
<boooring> :D
<boooring> zdaj pa ze skos visim tu
<boooring> :)
<nafisa> samo mi je bil mIRC boljši, bogdanov
<nafisa> komi vaju ločim, kdo kaj piše, pišuka
<boooring> ahahah
<deetron> da ti bo lazje
<deetron> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> wined
<bogdanov> wine*
<bogdanov> pa mirc
<bogdanov> gor pol an
<bogdanov> :))
<deetron> jaz vem da sem uporabljal no-name script
<deetron> :D
<deetron> haha
<deetron> prvo navaden mirc
<nafisa> bo jokal, da noče cracka zagnat ...
<deetron> pol pa se scripto
<deetron> crack za mirc?
<deetron> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<deetron> ROFTLCOPTR
<deetron> ne rabis kakega cracka :)
<deetron> ponavadi je blo treba 5s al kolk pocakat
<deetron> pol je pa slo normalno :D
<nafisa> grem probat čim hitreje spravit sušilca iz kopalnice
<nafisa> pa vse tisto ...
<deetron> good luck :)
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT5BZsyYKAE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Zidane Best Video Ever!! EL MEJOR ZIDANE!!
<deetron> heh ... celavi
<deetron> daj raj posnetek kk je unga z glavo zastemo
<deetron> hahaha
<deetron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81Z_pNWjQbE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Zidane HeadButt
<bogdanov> mma najjaci je
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-fWEt4zX-g
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Americans always Lie!! Osama is Not Dead!!
<bogdanov> ma obama
<bogdanov> zih ni
<bogdanov> mrtu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> volitve
<bogdanov> so
<bogdanov> 2012
<bogdanov> in se pripravljajo
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> :>
<deetron> lol
<deetron> :D
<deetron> ka jim dela
<deetron> :D
<nafisa> evo mene
<bogdanov> grem spat jutr tekma
<bogdanov> lahko noc
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> dans :P
<nafisa> nočko, bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> jp :*
<bogdanov> ;)
<deetron> night :)
<deetron> nafisa wb :P
<deetron> :)
<nafisa> tnx, deetron
<nafisa> sem vrgla ven sušilca :))
<deetron> sama?
<deetron> :)
<nafisa> ja, ne ... moj imaginarni prijatelj mi je pomagu
<nafisa> kje za boga naj bi zdajle koga našla, da bi mi pomagal?
<deetron> lol ... pa kdo za boga zdaj prestavlja sušilca?
<deetron> :D
<nafisa> ja jst
<deetron> hahah
<deetron> ja ka si pa popoldan pocela?
<deetron> :)
<nafisa> nič
<nafisa> zjebale so me tablete
<nafisa> ko mi jih je zmanjkalo
<nafisa> sem Å¡e na drugem acc. zalaufala mafio ... v enem Å¡opu sem 6 levelov nrdila ...
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> lol
<deetron> svasta
<deetron> ja kejki lvl pa si?
<nafisa> ja na tem sem začela ...
<nafisa> na unem pa ... kdaj Å¡pilam, kdaj ne ...
<nafisa> tako ... ene 5 dni na mesec ...
<nafisa> pa sem 124
<nafisa> so mi pa en acc. skinili ...
<nafisa> sem mela pa 250 level
<deetron> ja goljufala si a ne :P
<deetron> hahah
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> nisem rabla
<nafisa> če igraš pol ure na dan ... to je razporejeno na 3 dele ... tam nekje ...
<nafisa> gre to komot
<deetron> pa kak se ti da :D
<deetron> kda pa gres spat kaj ti?
<deetron> :D
<nafisa> včasih sploh ne grem
<deetron> js sm zdaj film pogledal
<deetron> zdaj pa spat ... pa ob 10ih vstat :)
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> lepo pančkaj
<nafisa> pa nainštaliraj si že toti xchat
<deetron> bom jutr irca gor dal :D
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> :)
<deetron> mirca*
<deetron> :D
<deetron> oz. dans
<deetron> hehe
<nafisa> lepo spi
<nafisa> :*
<deetron> ja nic lepo spi ko bos sla spat ... ce bos
<deetron> :D
<deetron> hahah
<nafisa> nočko nočko
<deetron> night
<nafisa> spat! :P
<Deetron> grem
<Deetron> irca sm si instaliral
<Deetron> :D
<nafisa> lepo
<nafisa> :)
<Deetron> zdaj bom pa res sel spat ... ko vidim da me ze preganjas
<Deetron> :P
<nafisa> nočko :P
<Deetron> night :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Nasvet za nakup "plug and play" opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4886/new/posts/
<BigWhale> FP!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: kako do pravice brisanja in pisanja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4915/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Ob rebootu si ne zapomni odprtih programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4920/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> lo
<napsy> jutro
<BigWhale> Dan
<Bilko> mrzu dan
<BigWhale> jest sem v kratkih rokavih... go figure
<Bilko> hmm :) matr pr nas je mrzlo k da je november :)
<BigWhale> no sej mozno da je pr nas tuid
<BigWhale> sam jest ma tle en dva quad core-a in enga dual cora k me grejejo
<Bilko> hehe to je pa druga stvar
<Bilko> jest bi tut med Duo-Sisters da bi me grele :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: resize okna, premik okna..  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4923/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/odkrit-trojanski-konj-ki-ugrabi-racunalnik.html?RSSb5c8c44521a332cbe1eb71eac6f1f7bc
<Seniorita> Odkrit trojanski konj, ki ugrabi računalnik
<CrazyLemon> zaklenite vaš PC da vam ga konj ne ugrabi!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kubuntu se ne zažene!!!!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] [11.04] Ob rebootu si ne zapomni odprtih programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4920/new/posts/
<miha> pozdrav, a kdo zna z openoffice urejat slog končnih opomb?
<miha> v bistvu najdu kak se spremeni slog na koncu
<miha> ampak tista Å¡tevilka opombe je nadpisana pa nikjer ne najdem sloga
<miha> mora bit normalno pa [1]
<CrazyLemon> not me :/ ..js sm se že s kazalom ful matrau :D
<miha> ah kazalo je lahko
<miha> tak pač zahtevajo za to *** diplomo
<miha> a naj zdj delam v ms word al latex?
<miha> !translate sl en končna opomba
<Seniorita> endnote
<miha> bah
<miha> kje bi lahk vprašu to?
<CrazyLemon> recimo #openoffice ? :>
<miha> ne obstaja
<miha> oz 1 je gor
<miha> ah ok http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<Seniorita> IRC Communication - OpenOffice.org Wiki
<miha> noben nč ne piše
<andrejz> pejd na libreoffice
<miha> andrejz: poskušam zdj..
<miha> mislim smešno. navodila za diplomo majo enake cifre, ampak zahtevajo pa drugačn slog
<miha> očitno avtor navodil ni znal to narest
<miha> :D
<nafisa> wiiiiiiii ... nov flajerček za happy birthday party je narejen :))
<miha> no tud na libreoffice ni odgovora
<miha> andrejz: še kaka možnost?
<miha> kak se temu sploh reče v angleščini
<CrazyLemon> notes?
<miha> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Writer_Guide/Using_footnotes_and_endnotes
<Seniorita> Using footnotes and endnotes - OpenOffice.org Wiki
<miha> http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=53481
<Seniorita> OpenOffice.org Forum :: Formatting endnote anchor
<andrejz> orodja > bibilografska zbirka podatkov
<andrejz> smao men se sesuje :(
<miha> ah
<andrejz> drgač pa pybliographer uporabi, se mi zdi, da ima openoffice plugin, samo moraš citate najprej not uvozit
<miha> ne da se mi
<miha> bom rajš na roke napisal teh [1] [2] ...
<CrazyLemon> old skul !
<CrazyLemon> edino prav miha :D
<miha> ma krneki
<miha> junk
<miha> zarad takih stvari je MS Word Å¡e vedno glavn
<miha> točno zarad takih
<CrazyLemon> jah miha bodi car pa olajšaj delo z opombami ter commitaj v libreoffice :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<miha> CrazyLemon: tolk nor pa spet nism
<miha> da bom zdj zabil par tednov za neki kr bi en developer naredu v 5 minutah
<miha> rajš bi jim pisu :D
<CrazyLemon> in čez par tednov se boš spet pritoževal! :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<Mikoar> zanimivo, 11.04 ma vgrajene driverje za dvb-s
<Mikoar> sprobal in dela
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od kartice
<Mikoar> jst mam skystar 2
<Mikoar> to je ena najbolj popularnih kartic za dvb-s
<CrazyLemon> če je to res bi bila podpora že v 10.10 ter drugih različicah :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<nafisa> ej, aj hev a kueščn ... za forum kodo pri slikah ... a se v [img] samo višina pa širina vpiše, da se spremeni velikost slike?
<nafisa> ker bi jo rada dala na 600x400
<nafisa> pa se mi ne da to v urejevalniku velikosti spreminjat
<Mikoar> oboje lahko dolocis
<miha> nafisa: NE tega delat
<miha> če browser resiza je katastrofa
<miha> spremeni sama z GIMP/ImageMagick/krkol
<nafisa> ja, saj sem Å¡la sprement v gimpu, ja
<nafisa> sem obupala
<miha> ok
<miha> sj prov tak
<miha> verjem, sm probal. in se naučil delat z imagemagick :D
<nafisa> vem pa, da sem v HTML včasih tako resize slik delala
<miha> nafisa: to je hudo narobe
<miha> po riti bi te
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ma, saj bi raje nrdila, da bi se prilagodilo na stran ... pač kakor ima kdo ekran ...
<nafisa> samo to na tistem forumu je nemogoče skor ...
<nafisa> če ne znaš vsega v kodi spisat
<miha> http://podpalmo.si/index.php?page=news&item=20&id=85454 kul
<Seniorita> Statistika ogledov vašega Facebook profila in druge neumnosti: Novice:  - Podpalmo.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wizard6: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> jow
<R33D3M33R> potrebujem zelo hitro pomoč :)
<R33D3M33R> namreč na službeno mašino sem namestil 11.04, pa mi zdaj zvočne noče prepoznat v Phononu :S
<R33D3M33R> (poleg kupa drugih težav)
<R33D3M33R> kaka ideja?
<R33D3M33R> aja, asoundconf ne obstaja več v alsa-utils
<R33D3M33R> omg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: Ubuntu Developer Summit - april 2011  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4815/new/posts/
<Grega> zakaj hudica ni skype ikone na panelu od novega ubuntuja
<Grega> arrrr
<Grega> in zakaj ne gre nastavljat datuma in ure!!!
 * Grega maaaaaad!!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a bom dobu b&j's al ne? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] micio: miška in tipkovnica zmrzuje hp 6800 na ubuntu 11.4.  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4924/new/posts/
<upd> \o o/ o/ o/
<nafisa> oj, upd
<upd> olaaa
<upd> kako si
<nafisa> bo ... stopala malo utrujena ... začela višje pete nosit ...
<nafisa> pa sem bila pri zdravniku pa sem se malo razhodila v njih :)
<upd> aučč kolk 12 ? :)
<deetron2> nufisa a si direktna od zutr ? :)
<nafisa> ti?
<nafisa> ne, nimam 12 centi
<nafisa> te imam 6
<nafisa> ponavadi teniske nosim
<upd> nafisa: dobro spal na kavču zdej par uric tak da me vrat boli :/
<nafisa> deetron2, nisem
<upd> aja  hehe ql :)
<nafisa> sem 4 urce spala
<nafisa> lp, deetron2
<nafisa> kako, da si 2x gor?
<nafisa> prek T2 pa simobila :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<deetron2> zdravo nufisa ... js sm pa 6 ur spal... ja prek fona sem gor :)
<deetron2> sem v sluzbi :)
<deetron2> pa nimam kaj bol pametnega za delat :)
<upd> tale moj 15 let stari crt postaja nevaren, ko ga izklopim se kr bliska ekran pa ene črte letijo sem pa tja osvetljene, sm se ga 1x dotaknu me je streslo k pr norcih, ne vem zakaj statike ne pobere več :/
<christooss_> a kdo ve kakšna je bližnjica za pošlji ctrl + alt + del v virtualbox
<zdobersek> kje so moji USB kljucki? :/
<christooss_> ok sm najdu
<christooss_> host +del
<upd> jap
<CrazyLemon> v službi pa na ircu..ma da sm ti js šef direkt odpoved fašeš madona porkaflik :D
<upd> bolše irc, kot fb :)
<kubanc> a kdo ve kje se nastima v xchat automatic identification?
<upd> tam pod nastavitvijo, kot nastaviš nick realname itd, maš password
<upd> eno je za server, eno za nick
<CrazyLemon> ta moj fotr pa je res..hujs k kaka baba..same nepotrebne stvari kupuje
<deetron2> ej nora limona.... se dobro da nisi ti moj sef a ne :)
<kubanc> na ubuntu-si je pa kr neki nezadovoljstva glede unitiya...
<kubanc> hvala upd
<upd> zakaj že ?
<upd> aja np :P
<upd> unity, če bo kdo predvajal film v vlc, zmrzne vse, vsaj men, pa odpreš v mplayer, da poišče prave codece pa jih namestiš, pa dela pol tud v vlc. za info.
<upd> sicer pa to nima veze z unity.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty Narwhal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4904/new/posts/
<nafisa> upd, kje se nastavi?
<nafisa> noter pod edit?
<nafisa> ok, grem sprobat :D
<CrazyLemon> mene sam zanima...zakaj se nekdo k ne zna poštimat apacheja igra z joomlo :/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<nafisa> wiii
<kubanc> folk eno zanimivo vprasanje
<kubanc> oz zajebano
<kubanc> a se kdo spozna na baze?
<kubanc> export iz access baze?
<kubanc> export iz access baze v excel...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<kubanc> ej a nebi blo pametno mogoce dat se eno temo ostali operacijski sistemi na ubuntu-si forum?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj operacijski sistemi ?
<kubanc> ja al pa programska oprema..
<kubanc> itd..
<CrazyLemon> Problemi s programi
<CrazyLemon> Če vam programi povzročajo preglavice potem je tole oddelek za vas
<kubanc> jst mam eno vprasanje in se ne tice linux distribucije
<kubanc> kam naj ga dam...
<CrazyLemon> sej je? :)
<CrazyLemon> Prosti čas, šola in ostale bedarije
<CrazyLemon> Kaj počnete, ko niste za računalnikom?
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> mja no tiče se access baze ter excell datotek..
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma to veze z operacijskimi sistemi? :D
<kubanc> ja sej zato...
<kubanc> ja tud to je tes
<kubanc> mislm zlo cudna zadeva je..
<kubanc> ti bom razlozil PM
<CrazyLemon> !g export access database import into excel
<Seniorita> Import, export, and link data between Access and Excel - Access ... http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/access-help/import-export-and-link-data-between-access-and-excel-HP001095095.aspx
<kubanc> ja lej ni glih tko no...
<CrazyLemon> kako pa je?
<kubanc> bom napisal celotno zadevo pa objavil na forumu
<kubanc> ker je vse skupaj zlo cudno...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga sploh uporabljate access? :S
<kubanc> em, lej, ce bi mel jst kej govora zraven bi blo drgac
<kubanc> sam zato nisem placan
<kubanc> in se z tem ne bom obremenjeval...
<CrazyLemon> seveda si! povej svoje mnenje na glas..dont be a pussy
<CrazyLemon> tud če ti dajo odpoved :p
<kubanc> odpovedi mi ne bodo dal
<kubanc> ker me prevec rabjo
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> katero bazo bi pa ti svetoval?
<CrazyLemon> SQL! MS/My ..whatever! :D
<CrazyLemon> po moje je vse bolš k access :D
<nafisa> pišuka ... vsakič, ko javi, da me prijavi v MSN ... gledam, kaj za boga se je to za ena baba prijavla ... ko ne zgleda tako, ko jst vsak dan v špeglu :d
<nafisa> jst sem access čist pozabla skor ...
<nafisa> SQL pa se Å¡e spomnim neki
<CrazyLemon> The original concept of Access was for end users to be able to "access" data from any source. Other uses include: the import and export of data to many formats including Excel,
<deetron2> dajte malo manj tipkat ko mi gul gre po prenosu podatkov... mam samo 100 mega :)
<deetron2> hahha
<nafisa> lol ... pa idi dol, ne, mona
<zdobersek> kva pa z mobitelom hajkas po ircu :)
<CrazyLemon> 100mb je več kot dovolj
<zdobersek> pa reci Mobitelu hvala, da ti je zmanjsal kapaciteto prenosa -.-
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ... not.
<nafisa> simobil ma
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ..yes it is
<CrazyLemon> syncam en mail acc, koledar , kontakte + updejtam appe + igram eno igrco k se poveže na net + srfanje + občasn tethering
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ne, ni.
<nafisa> pa ... jst sem prej bla velik več na mobilnem netu prek USB modema, ko sem mela 1 GB prenosa na mobitelu
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e nisem porabu 100mb :)
<zdobersek> delas to enkrat na mesec?
<nafisa> zdaj pa samo irc laufam pa Å¡e en chat na vlaku
<nafisa> pa kakoo stran odprem
<zdobersek> men bi sam od mejla slo ene 50mb.
<CrazyLemon> aja..da ne omenjam tega da uporabljam appe k uporabljajo google maps za izris poti
<nafisa> pa kar pač na telefonu ...
<nafisa> telargo
<nafisa> slovenske železnice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..24/7
<nafisa> ebuddy tu pa tam
<nafisa> mail malo ...
<zdobersek> ne verjamem, zal.
<nafisa> pa porabim pod 50 MB
<zdobersek> men je ratal ze 7. dan v mescu porabit 70mb.
<CrazyLemon> dobr..ti k porn streamaš
<nafisa> :o
<zdobersek> rekord mam 800mb
<zdobersek> in ne , no porn
<CrazyLemon> mal manj mobilnega porna pa bo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> twitter ubistvu
<CrazyLemon> eww
<CrazyLemon> moj rekord je 300+MB
<nafisa> ma, ko sem bila v Å¡tudentu pa tam Å¡e ni blo neta, sem mela mobitelov internet neomejeno ...
<zdobersek> mobilen porn, kva je to, 240p resolucija :)
<nafisa> pa sem ga ponucala preko 70 GB
<CrazyLemon> to pa je bilo takrat ko sm sestri prek wireless tetheringa updejtal win7 - prvi install
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> no, TO je porn!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<zdobersek> 70 gb! ffs!
<nafisa> ja dddddd
<CrazyLemon> zdej vemo kdo je tist krivec zaradi katerega je mobitel zmanjšal podatkovni paket
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> nafisa !!
<nafisa> na mesec
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> jst sem mela neomejeno
<nafisa> in plačevala sem samo za net 30 €
<nafisa> potem pa Å¡e itak paket zraven
<nafisa> je bilo 45 € skupaj
<deetron2> za telefon ti to?
<deetron2> lol
<nafisa> nisem na telefonu tok porabla, mona
<deetron2> aja uno varjanto ko je 29€ blo
<nafisa> na prenosniku
<nafisa> samo ta internet sem imela
<deetron2> ja ja ... stekam
<deetron2> instant al
<nafisa> imam Å¡e vedno USB modem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<nafisa> ko sem na vlaku, sem preko tistega gor
<nafisa> instant, ja
<deetron2> ja sam a ni malk velko 30€
<deetron2> pa se slab prenos je ... vsaj nekateri tako pravijo
<nafisa> ej, download je bil super
<nafisa> ko sem bila tam zadej gospodarca
<deetron2> pa ni povsod signala ... itd
<nafisa> ja, kjer sem bila, je ok blo
<deetron2> aha
<nafisa> kar se pa železniške proge tiče ...
<nafisa> ja, full ven meče
<nafisa> ampak za irc je ok
<deetron2> heheh sam da je irc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja ... ene 3je serverji, da laufajo pa je
<nafisa> :D
<deetron2> pa ce kr dajas 30€ na mesec al
<deetron2> hahah
<zdobersek> INTERNET FOR FREE!!!
<nafisa> saj tisto je pač na vlaku ... v LJ ok dela
<zdobersek> WE WANT ...
<nafisa> ja, pol, ko je bil v Å¡tudentu net ... sem ga pa skinila
<nafisa> sem mela optiko za 2 € na mesec
<nafisa> deetron2, kwa pa je? te mal meče? :D
<zdobersek> 2€?
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> v 4ih minutah sem mela film dol, če sem ga hotla met ...
<deetron2> nc grem jaz ... ajde
<nafisa> wiii ... barcelona prvi finalist :D
<nafisa> zdobersek1, tebe tud kaj mantra? :D
<zdobersek1> Amis :/
<nafisa> aja, to pa ne poznam ...
<nafisa> kako majo kaj net
<CrazyLemon> odličen net majo
<zdobersek1> mah, men slabo deluje
<nafisa> gor pri starših imam siol ... pa je kar dober, no ... nikoli ni tako neupravičeno net al pa tv ven vrglo ... vedno je blo kaj res narobe ... 1x so optični kabl v celju presekali :D
<zdobersek1> kak dez al pa nevihta pa ga ze zmanjka
<upd> ah bogi chromium Å¡e vedno ni opcije iz url-ja googlat po nizu
<CrazyLemon> * [CrazyLemon] idle 00:00:03, signon: Thu Apr 28 14:38:34
<nafisa> tuki imam pa T2 ... kar je pa meni osebno kr sranje, no
<CrazyLemon> brez problemov že 6 dni :)
<Grega> meni t-2 dela ze menda 1 leto v eno :)
<CrazyLemon> to sam "ta posebnim" net ne dela :p
<zdobersek1> hvala, CrazyLemon.
<CrazyLemon> :$
<nafisa> saškaaaaa
<sasa84> wassaaaaaaaaaaaaaap :D
 * sasa84 pomaha nafisi
<Jorky> yo
 * nafisa pomaha nazaj sasa84 
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek1> mater ... ni kave pa si unicen :/
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> spij red bul
<Jorky> al pa domač šnopc
<Jorky> boš kuj buden
<zdobersek1> grem spat ob desetih ... bom su zdle kak film pogledat.
<zdobersek1> za gniht
<zdobersek1> gnight
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> si na istem kot jst
<Jorky> povleč si nanizanko carnivale
<Jorky> je zanimiv za pogledat
<zdobersek1> sem na polovici 500 days of summer, oz. se bolj na zacetku
<nafisa> oj, Jorky :*
<Jorky> oj, nafisa
<Jorky> (K)
<CrazyLemon> (Y)
<Jorky> sam tale gnome3 je prov igračka :D
<Jorky> mi je prov ušeč ratu
<sasa84> gnome3 sux :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, zakaj mors dobit B&J?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<sasa84> christooss_, prjav se andreju za piknik!!!
 * sasa84 se prikloni pred tako persono kot je BigWhale 
<BigWhale> ja sej pra
<BigWhale> v
<BigWhale> da to pocnes
<sasa84> damn, spank me!
<kubanc> The subroutines might be easy to write, as they usually are for new constraints, or difficult to write, as for adding ellipse capability, but at least a finite, well-defined task faces one to add a new ability to the system.
<kubanc> as they usually are for new constraints
<kubanc> tuki glih nebi mogu napisat...
<kubanc> Ponavadi je pisanje podprogramov za nove omejitve enostavno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Kubuntu2006: Kubuntu se ne zažene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4914/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a bo kej od KIS-a al ne? :)
<BigWhale> od koga ali cesa?
<CrazyLemon> kmetijskega instituta ?
<CrazyLemon> matr..slabsi spomnim mas od zlate ribice! :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Drigy: Dual Boot - Fedora/OpenSuse + Ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4917/new/posts/
<BigWhale> uf ugh
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> nismo se se nic zmenili
<BigWhale> *sigh*
<BigWhale> spomin mam pa res
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne? a jim nisi vsec al so pricakovali free pomoc? :D
<BigWhale> ne, nisem se se uspel oglasit tam
<CrazyLemon> hm..ok zdej sm pa zmeden..ker kok se spomnem si reku da sta se zmenla za sestanek
<BigWhale> ja to je blo tko: "se bo treba dobit na enem sestanku da se sploh ugotovi kaj bi kdo rad in kako pol naprej" in ne "jutr ob dveh popoldan"
<BigWhale> :)
<CrazyLemon> aja :)
<BigWhale> tud uni so rekl, da se jim ne mudi neki in da vse skupi bolj na easy
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne razumem kak se jim ne mudi če pa je tist napisal da so jim licence za windows mašine potekle..ampak ok :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://www.google.si/url?q=http://www.kibitzhomme.com/%3Ftag%3Dray-ban&ei=0qfBTfOOKsXpOf_XuJ0I&sa=X&oi=unauthorizedredirect&ct=targetlink&ust=1304538842691648&usg=AFQjCNEVhpUzhtQGxqzJb5vdSgaTCAsV0w
<Seniorita> KIBITZ/HOMME &raquo; Ray Ban
<Sky[x]> a je tole virus ? :D
<upd> jap avast blokira
<nafisa> a jih bo full na pikniku jutri?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ni jutri piknik ?
<nafisa> kdaj pa bo?
<nafisa> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> vidim da ne veš :D
<nafisa> men so rekli 5.5.
<CrazyLemon> !forum veliki pok
<Seniorita> Veliki POK 2011, tretjič - urnik (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4921/
<CrazyLemon> noben ti ni reku 5.5
<nafisa> aja, za ptijavo je jutri zadnji dan
<CrazyLemon> niti za prijavo ni zadnji dan..samo po 5.5 naj bi se pobirali prispevki :)
<nafisa> Zadnji dan za brezplačno prijavo je 5.5.2011
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> pol po 5.5. bo pa prek paypala _D
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> že prek 50 prijavljenih
<nafisa> uh uh
<nafisa> pol bo 15. maja?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> no, kdor bo Å¡el ... naj se ima lepo :)
<Sky[x]> čak ket pa kdaj je piknik ?
<nafisa> 15. maja
<nafisa> 10 minut ven iz LJ
<nafisa> tko piše
<nafisa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/Picture/Vabila_Piknik/VabiloPreFinVerySmall.jpg
<Grega> turnir si končal na 139. mestu. Na tvoj denarni PokerStars račun je bila nakazana nagrada v znesku 0,32 EUR.
<Grega> hell yeah!
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> super
<Grega> se malo pa bom miljonaz
<nafisa> daj na moj račun preusmeri the nekej centov
<nafisa> da bom Å¡e jst probala
<nafisa> :D
<Grega> freeroll je, ne rabis kesa
<nafisa> aja ... vidiš, ko ga nisem prižgala že ... 2 leti :D edino zadnjič je kolegica prek mojega gor šla
<Grega> ma, mors tu pa tam it malo gor
<nafisa> pokra skor ne špilam več
<Grega> aja, poker..
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> poker, ja
<nafisa> včasih sem igrala po cele vikende
<Grega> jaz sem dost z kolegi igral v zivo, zdaj pa se nic vec ne dobimo in malo pogresam... pa morem online
<Grega> jebiga :)
<nafisa> v živo sem redko igrala
<Grega> je bolj zanimivo
<nafisa> v živo sem že pozabla
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> ;)
<nafisa> ma ... fora je, k se mi kak nasmešek spusti
<nafisa> sam ne povem, kdaj
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> ko blefiras
<Grega> :)
<upd> haha :D
<nafisa> ne povem :P
<Grega> si ze
<Grega> ;)
<nafisa> ne, nisem
<Grega> pa se lazes slabo
<nafisa> veš ... sem ženska ...
<Grega> ni poker za tebe
<upd> ja pa si ja pa si ja pa si ja pa si
<Grega> :))
<upd> jest prek pokrom en snopc spijem pa se skoz smejim
<nafisa> smejim se, ko imam ene kuglce ...
<Grega> japonske? al kaj so ze?
<CrazyLemon> v ustih?????
<nafisa> ne ne ne
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mores ust zapret?*
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> :S
<nafisa> ROFLMAO
<nafisa> s stola padla :D
<Grega> bluff
<nafisa> kuglce v ustih?
<nafisa> kake kuglce se pa po ustih vala?
<CrazyLemon> rafaelo ?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<nafisa> ah, cukr
<nafisa> ne jem sladkih stvari
<Grega> raje plasticne?
<nafisa> raje imam žvečilke
<upd> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-kako-znerviras-psa/5b1611933b09e3276307 hahaha
<Seniorita> Kako znerviraš psa
<Grega> kak me razpizdi ta nov ubuntu.. kako se vam zdi gnome 3?
<CrazyLemon> not so good :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ga lahk sprobaš če želiš
<Grega> shit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> i gave it to the cat :D
<Grega> vse so zajebali
<Grega> norci :)
<upd> waaa :D
<nafisa> jst sem ga hotla sprobat z liveUSB-jem na unem kompu, k ma disk crknjen ...
<nafisa> pa zgleda grafična šla
<Grega> na fluxbox bo treba nazaj it :)
<nafisa> jutr, ko bojo stranke ... si bom shranila podatke pa probala dat na kompa mint ... če bo kaj časa
<Sky[x]> nafisa: ko bojo stranke jih boš mogla obdelvat :D
<nafisa> ne ... takrat sem v sobici lepo in se učim, kuham, berem, čvekam ...
<Grega> saj ce se v doggie postavis lahko komot minta installiras
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> haha
<nafisa> jooooooooooojjjjjjjjjjj
<Grega> "ja ja, ti kr... jaz bom samo tukaj nekaj installirala"
<nafisa> pol sem pa jst kao pokvarjena?
<Grega> ti si, ampak mi smo bolj
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> vidim
<upd> i sooo rebeldeee
<CrazyLemon> yo soy*
<Grega> kako izracunam 8% nazaj? :> torej.. imam ceno, ki ima pristetih 8%, jaz pa hocem osnovno ceno
<CrazyLemon> 108% ....... cena
<CrazyLemon> 100% ...osnovna cena
<Grega> 100*cena/108 ?
<CrazyLemon> pod korenom ter na kvadrat
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Grega> u nulo!
<CrazyLemon> ne sme bit nula :/
<nafisa> haha
<Grega> hm, zdaj sem pa zmeden!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> good!
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> soy muy contenta :D
<CrazyLemon> parlare español e italiano
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> enga sem prestrašila, ko sem ga vprašala, kje ima rdeče gatke :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd> (10:39:55 PM) upd: !t sl es greva seksat
<upd> (10:39:56 PM) Seniorita: va a tener relaciones sexuales
<upd> (10:41:26 PM) upd: !t es sl  va a tener relaciones sexuales
<upd> (10:41:28 PM) Seniorita: dogaja , da imajo spolne
<Seniorita> va a tener relaciones sexuales
<Seniorita> dogaja , da imajo spolne
<upd> haha ....
<nafisa> hahahahahaha
<nafisa> se zgodi, da imajo spolne odnose, ja :D
<upd> pol se pa baba čudi k ji to kopiram :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> komu to pošiljaš???
<upd> moji babi ane
<nafisa> a je Å¡panka?
<nafisa> :O
<upd> sam zna Å¡pansko, mene pa google translate pusti na cedilu vedno
<upd> :D
<upd> ne ni :D
<nafisa> jao ...
<nafisa> !t sl es jebi se
<Seniorita> joder
<nafisa> ljolj
<upd> :)
<nafisa> !t en es go fuck yourself
<Seniorita> vete a la mierda
<nafisa> ah ... v drek pa ne grem
<nafisa> ampak mi je všeč
<Grega> malo?
<CrazyLemon> drek ti je všeč ?
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<Grega> 2 girls 1 cup!!
<nafisa> dej no
<nafisa> fuj fej
<nafisa> všeč mi je izraz!
<nafisa> vete a la mierda
<upd> adijo.
<upd> am
<upd> oz.
<upd> CrazyLemon: kaj je z majicami
<upd> a bo kdo naredil ?
<CrazyLemon> not me
<upd> a moram jaz
<upd> kje je pa andrej.z
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da spi
<CrazyLemon> lahk ga pa pokličeš pa preveriš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> a moram jaz naredit tud obliko majice ?
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bodo oni printal obliko majice :D
<upd> al se to dela sam tko svg fotke
<upd> maš prav..
<CrazyLemon> svg logotip narediš
<upd> se pravi zadi so logotipi
<upd> grnobeli
<upd> ane ?
<upd> črnobeli
<CrazyLemon> ja
<upd> BV
<upd> am
<upd> kaj pa spredi
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa ti js dam link do belih majic
<upd> pa kravice ?
<upd> no dej
<CrazyLemon> pa postaviš gor layout
<nafisa> link od bele majce :D
<upd> dej mi
<upd> a maš kak example
<upd> nisem jaz tega Å¡e dallal
<upd> on je reku sam nared v 2 dneh
<upd> :>
<upd> kaj pa spredi
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/UbuntuSI_stuff/blank-t-shirt.png
<upd> a res nima nobene ideje
<upd> zakaj so pa logotipi BV sploh ?
<nafisa> -2 bo jutri :S
<CrazyLemon> upd manj stane :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vusko: Nenehno povečevanje porabe RAM-a v sistemu zaradi Compiz (samo Unity)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4925/new/posts/
<nafisa> stopinj celziusa
<upd> ok
<upd> kaj pa spredi ?
<CrazyLemon> spredi pa moraš ti pokazat svojo kreativnost
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> a je to majica kot celotna skupnost
<upd> vseh ki so pač udeleženi vsega tega
<upd> al samo ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> vsi ki podpirajo odprto kodo
<upd> huh :)
<upd> bom pol poggugla za opensource majicami
<upd> da vidim če je kaj uporabnega...
<nafisa> na, pa je dol Å¡el ... pa se nisem mogla do konca zmenit za une akte
<upd> ln.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nenehno povečevanje porabe RAM-a v sistemu zaradi Compiz (samo Unity)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4925/new/posts/
<Grega> uh, pa sem se pocokoladal!
<Mikoar> ka obstaja isti mem leak v classic gnomeu v 11.04 ?
<nafisa> ej, kolk placa na disku zavzame ubuntu kot OS?
<nafisa> pač ...
<nafisa> nerodn sem se izrazla ...
<nafisa> kolk zavzame pol nainštaliran OS?
<Grega> jaz bi rekel ene 10gb
<nafisa> več, kot win?
<nafisa> XP?
<Grega> vsekakor
<Grega> al pa mogoce 5gb, ceprav se mi zdi malo malo..
<nafisa> xp-ji ponavad 7 GB
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar naj bi bil unity related..tko da dvomim :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> 10gb
<Grega> jah, requirements so za ubuntu 5gb, za winxp pa 1.5gb
<CrazyLemon> ni to win7
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 10.04 zavzame cca. 4gb
<CrazyLemon> tko da tam..okrog 5
<nafisa> to je open office že vštet pa driverji pa ...?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Grega> jah, jaz sem namestil 11.04 pred 20imi urami in imam zdaj 18gb.. pa sem namestil samo chrome, vbox, vim
<Grega> skype, dropbox..
<Grega> hm
<CrazyLemon> a maš ločen /home ?
<Grega> to je to :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> ne
<CrazyLemon> to je to :)
<Grega> Dat. sist.            Vel.  Upor Prost Upo% Priklopljeno na
<Grega> /dev/sda1             148G   18G  123G  13% /
<CrazyLemon> Dat. sist.            Vel.  Upor Prost Upo% Priklopljeno na
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda7             8,3G  4,1G  3,8G  53% /
<Grega> you win!
<christooss_> pizda mogu bi na morje jutr pa sm zbolu
<christooss_> safr
<Grega> ne it
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je na morju?
<Grega> jaz sem bil 5 dni, mucenje :(
<Grega> mrzlo je
<CrazyLemon> no..danes je pihalo ja
<CrazyLemon> samo ni blo mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> 20°
<nafisa> hahaha ... tip me sprašuje, kako je sum10-5=-5 :D
<Grega> jaz sem bil prejsni teden.. ne vem ce je blo 15
<christooss_> CrazyLemon pač na morju je en kup ležanja pa dobr bi jedu
<christooss_> hvar namreč
<CrazyLemon> / na 11.04 trenutno uporablja 5.2
<CrazyLemon> gb
<upd> CrazyLemon: sprednja stran je v barvah ane ?
<nafisa> upd?
<upd> Grega: privat
<nafisa> nisi Å¡el spat?
<CrazyLemon> upd ne
<CrazyLemon> B&W
<upd> nafisa: bom šel čez ene 6h sam vas se mi ne da poslušat...
<upd> aja tud ok ql
<CrazyLemon> Grega kje si bil? :)
<Grega> biograd
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ sej dobr lahk ješ tudi doma :D
<christooss_> lol
<nafisa> pujsek si, upd
<CrazyLemon> Grega fensi! ..ampak why :)
<CrazyLemon> res ne vidim point morja v začetku maja :S
<upd> nafisa: vem :)
<Grega> ni ga
<Grega> samo zasovrazis ga za celo poletje
<christooss_> CrazyLemon boljš bit na morju na 20 stopinj k na gorenjskem na 5 stopinj
<CrazyLemon> to je res
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ tale the onion movie ni slab
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi dobra je cherry :>
 * CrazyLemon brb - bacon sandwich time
<christooss_> CrazyLemon jup sej na strani majo Å¡e ful takih novic :)
<nafisa> ej, kako se v excelu vpiše if stavek noter ...
<nafisa> če je pozitivno izpiše, če je negativno pa napiše 0
<Grega> =IF ?
<Grega> al kaj je ze..
<nafisa> ne vem jst
<nafisa> pač navadno =sum(****)
<Grega> !excel if
<Grega> eh
<Grega> bimbo
<Grega> :>
<Grega> !google excel if
<Seniorita> Excel vaje: IF formula (Test) http://www.cveka.com/excel_vaje_if_formula_test-t619.0.html
<Grega>  IF ( D1 < 26 , 100 , 200 )
<Grega> torej, verjetno..
<Grega> =IF(polje>100, polje, 0)
<nafisa> =IF(sum(AN5-20)>0, sum(AN5-20), 0) ???
<Grega> kaj jaz vem :)) probaj?
<Grega> glih enkrat sem mel odprt excel v zivljenju :)
<nafisa> dela, stari
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> mi pa ravno if stavkov nismo pisali v excel
<CrazyLemon> yabadabadoooooo
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> skubiduja gledaš?
<christooss_> toj flinstons
<christooss_> noob :)
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> za znoret!
<CrazyLemon> fucking video je out of sync
<CrazyLemon> in fix je windows only
<nafisa> ja, sorry
<CrazyLemon> fucking n00bs!!
<nafisa> sem že full iz tega
<christooss_> :)
<nafisa> to sem nazadnje gledala ...
<nafisa> 9 let nazaj?
<Grega> 9 in pol
<CrazyLemon> 10
<CrazyLemon> final offer
<nafisa> haha
<Deetron> a si je ze kdo kdaj delala pico iz listnatega testa?
<Deetron> _D
<Deetron> _d
<Deetron> :D
<nafisa> ne?
<CrazyLemon> fuj?
<Deetron> ne vem ... ti bom povedo :D
<Deetron> hahah
<CrazyLemon> ob tej uri boš pico jedu?
<CrazyLemon> AS TI NOR???
<CrazyLemon> zredil se boš jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> !!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> hahahaha
<Deetron> ni panike ... mam kontrolo nad tem :)
<nafisa> zdaj pa krepava od smeha od tvojega as ti nor :D ROFL
<Deetron> sm neki casa nazaj 18kg dol vrgel :)
<nafisa> uuu
<Deetron> pol pa 5 nazaj gor :D
<nafisa> lol
<Deetron> ja to ni lol ... ponavadi se folk zredi za se vec kot dol vrze
<Deetron> :)
<nafisa> ja, če je tko, je ok
<Deetron> vrzejo dol 10kg ...
<nafisa> en moj bivši je shujšal 90 kil
<Deetron> pol se pa nazaj zredijo za 15kg
<Deetron> :D
<nafisa> pa jih je 10 gor nazaj dobil
<Deetron> ja jaz jih mam okroglih 100
<Deetron> :)
<nafisa> lih fajn
<nafisa> za neki :d
<Deetron> ceprav ce grem tist resit ... indikator telesne teze ...
<Deetron> :D
<Deetron> al ce se tako rece ...
<Deetron>  mi napise
<Deetron> debelost prve stopnje
<Deetron> hahaha
<nafisa> ej, ti jst povem, da maš lih fajn kil :D
<Deetron> po pravem bi joh moral met 90 :D
<Deetron> 190cm/100kg
<Deetron> hahah
<nafisa> pol če gledam po tem, da bi ti mogu met 190/90
<nafisa> bi jst mogla met 169/60?
<nafisa> 60 kil pa nočem met
<nafisa> pol bom trlica
<nafisa> se me moj dotaknit ne bo upal
<Deetron> jah ... po pravem za zenske ... 10-15kg manj od visine ... :D
<nafisa> 160-15
<Deetron> 59 bi blo za tebe kao idealno
<Deetron> :D
<Deetron> ne
<Deetron> pac odstejes od drugih dveh stevilk tvoje visine :D
<nafisa> jst sem mela 72 kil pa me skor ni blo za prvet, človek ... veš, kake mišice mam jst :S
<nafisa> 60-10 = 50!!!!!!!!!!
<Deetron> ja ...
<Deetron> ce si 160  visoka bi blo kao 50kg idealno
<Deetron> kao
<Deetron> :D
<nafisa> to so sam moje kosti!
<CrazyLemon> lo
<Deetron> ceprav ce bi se js ideale drzal ... bi se sam sebi zdel presuh
<Deetron> :D
<CrazyLemon> 50kg je presuho
<CrazyLemon> nc od josk..nc od riti
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne priporočam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Deetron> jah ... sportna postavca ... :D
<Deetron> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> pri 160...je 55kg-58kg kr vredu
<nafisa> saj sem rekla ... sem mela 72 kil ... pa je bil že skor polom
<nafisa> tako da ... 75 bi zame blo super
<CrazyLemon> zame tudi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> tudi zame
<CrazyLemon> grega..kok jih ti maš? 60? :))
<nafisa> jst se tipa s 75 kilami dotaknem ne
<Grega> tam nekje :>
<CrazyLemon> suhec! :D
<nafisa> more met vsaj 85 :D
<Grega> huh, torej sem safe :>
<CrazyLemon> zate bo naredila izjemo :))
<Deetron> kaj pa ce je 165cm visok.... a pol more tud cez 85kg met?
<Deetron> hehe
<nafisa> ja!
<nafisa> moj fotr je 172 pa ima 80 kil ... pa ga skor nič ni
<Grega> moj foter ima 18cm dolgega!
<Deetron> kk pa ti to ves? :D
<Deetron> a v ohlapnem stanju?
<nafisa> hahahaha
<Deetron> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič! moj fotr je 80cm pa ima 18kg! pa 172cm dolgega ma!
<nafisa> po moje se mu je kdaj na "kolena" usedu, ko je bil majhen :P
<Grega> moj foter ima fi 80 cm!
<Deetron> ahahahhaha
<Deetron> ka vama dela
<Deetron> :)
<CrazyLemon> moj foter ga ma okrog pasu!
<Deetron> moj pa okol pasu pa potem se okoli ramen :D
<CrazyLemon> power dancers!
<CrazyLemon> ujemi meeee uuuuuuuu uu u u
<Grega> moj ga je v kuhinji pustil, zdaj pa spi v spalnici!
<nafisa> kwa?
<nafisa> dost ...
<nafisa> moj stol se že tko maje
<CrazyLemon> Grega moj pa ne uporablja strapona kot tvoj!
<nafisa> osd smejanja se bo Å¡e bol razmaju
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kak ti to veš?
<Grega> sta se smijes, mala?!
<Deetron> moj fotr lahko iz fotelja daruje spermo na sperm banki :)
<nafisa> a se ne smem? :D
<CrazyLemon> Deetron to vsak lahko...za to pa obstajajo lončki :/
<CrazyLemon> zato*
<Deetron> hahaha
<Deetron> cist tk btw ... ne daljte kda pice iz listnatega testa :)
<Deetron> disi ze fajn ... sam je do k za jest :D
<CrazyLemon> ne delamo..saj nismo prekmurci da bi pico iz listnatega testa delal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ej, zakaj se mi to dela?
<nafisa> kliknem na oblaček od tega, ko imam nastavljeno od gmmaila
<nafisa> pa se mi chrome zapre
<nafisa> :((
<nafisa> pa ikonica na pultu postane siva
<CrazyLemon> ker saksa!
<Deetron> ker nisi bla pridna
<Deetron> :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa maš v chromeu plugin
<CrazyLemon> za gmail
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Deetron> kak chrome ... FF je zakon
<Grega> ce zivis v letu 97
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> ja, v gmailu sem omogočla to
<bogdanov> joo
<Deetron> Grega ...  predvidevam da branis chrome ker ga sam uporabljas :P
<Grega> ie7
<CrazyLemon> L!
<CrazyLemon> IE9 ftw!
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-05
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> tok govora o IE..da kr na wc moram it...IE ma laksativni učinek :S
<Deetron> mene vcasih mika da bi presaltal na chrome ... to ponavadi taj ... ko se ff sesuje ...
<Deetron> drugac mi je pa ff najbols za uporabo ... al je pa samo navada ... kakor so mi bili winsi :)
<nafisa> jst sem pa na chrome preštelala kr kmalu
<nafisa> tudi, ko sem mela winse
<CrazyLemon> kjes bogdanov :)
<bogdanov> eome
<bogdanov> bo
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> lej ga lej
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<bogdanov> kolega me pali ceb su 2na2 u kran u pondelk igrt na teden mladih
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov košarko?
<nafisa> a pali te? :D
<bogdanov> crazy fuzbal
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> to me ti
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> 2 na 2 fuzbal?     loool
<CrazyLemon> kera neumnost :/
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> alpa basket
<bogdanov> 2na2
<bogdanov> LOOL?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> to ni lol
<CrazyLemon> vsak drži svojega
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> +1
<CrazyLemon> ti pa če pri fuzbalu držiš svojega...maš prazn gol :D
<bogdanov> man utd
<bogdanov> sm ti reku
<bogdanov> ni res
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ne drzis
<bogdanov> nemore strelat
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ce*
<bogdanov> isto je pr basketu
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni isto..niti malo ni enako
<nafisa> tud 4+1 ...
<nafisa> lahko komot da golman gol ... ko drug golman gre mal proč
<nafisa> pa nabiješ v takem loku, da ravno v gol pade :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> mah krneki
<bogdanov> bluzis
<bogdanov> isto je :)
<bogdanov> sicer pa
<bogdanov> aj ksn dobr
<bogdanov> film
<bogdanov> love and other drugs
<bogdanov> je kul
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> limun je vun padel :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kva paj biu glasn
<bogdanov> ;))
<nafisa> jebat ga
<bogdanov> nafis
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> kvaj un film k
<bogdanov> stmoglav
<bogdanov> avijon
<bogdanov> r
<bogdanov> *
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> pa se jejo?
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ah, to mi ni zanimivo
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> a ves
<nafisa> je pa pač tko ... za preživetje ...
<bogdanov> naslov?
<nafisa> pa če je lepo zamrznjen
<nafisa> pa zdrav človek ...
<nafisa> ne vem, sorry
<nafisa> pozabim večino naslovov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: ukaz za zagon screen saver-ja...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4926/new/posts/
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> dj no
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> ne vem, no
<nafisa> to men crklo
<nafisa> bogdanov??
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> sem že in :D
<bogdanov> heh
<bogdanov> ker je kj kul
<bogdanov> film
<nafisa> js bol dokumentarce gledam
<nafisa> ej, women in trouble si gledu? :D
<bogdanov> ne
<nafisa> smešno za crknit
<nafisa> vsaj meni
<nafisa> kere probleme majo ene ženske
<bogdanov> sm najdu
<bogdanov> alive
<bogdanov> je naslov
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> fajn
<bogdanov> kva ti kej
<nafisa> pa nič
<nafisa> prej sem kolegu delala v excelu, da ima ure v službi seštete, kot more met ...
<bogdanov> lepo to
<nafisa> ne vem, kolk je kaj lepo ... grdo zihr ni
<bogdanov> :D
<Deetron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkn5JfboQRA&feature=fvst
<Seniorita> YouTube        - FVA- Drunk Guy VS Pole
<nafisa> evo ... Å¡e enega sem zrihtala, da bo Å¡el na ubuntu
<nafisa> mu bom jst spedenala računalnik
<Deetron> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM4eIBs8WBw     ta pa zmaga :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - drunk man wants beer
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> UBUNTU SUX
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> 10.10 mu bom dala gor
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> unty
<bogdanov> i*
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ja, loh tud to
<nafisa> sam ga kritizirajo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jah folk ni navajen
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgLcQmlN2Xg&feature=share
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jennifer Lopez - I&#39;m Into You ft. Lil Wayne
<bogdanov> MUCAAAA
<nafisa> ej, ne spomnem se ... a particije se naredi ob inštalaciji tuki tud, ne? kolkr me spomin ne vara
<nafisa> k na mojem si jih nisem delala
<nafisa> e, morm zdajle nehat kadit pa okn zapret
<nafisa> mam mrz v sobi full
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> se nardi
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> srce
<bogdanov> napuscam
<nafisa> ok ... saj bom že nekako
<bogdanov> te grem gledat
<bogdanov> film
<nafisa> oky
<bogdanov> pridna bod
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> uživaj
<nafisa> bom pridna
<nafisa> kaj pa naj bom?
<bogdanov> u2;)
<nafisa> :*
<Deetron> a gres dans tud kaj prestavljat ? :)
<nafisa> ne :)
<nafisa> sem že vse nrdila, kar sem mela
<Deetron> hehe
<Deetron> pridna
<Deetron> :P
<Deetron> jebemti 11.04 ... mi kr mece ven da nej posodobim ... ampak NE BOM
<Deetron> :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> zakaj pa ne?
<nafisa> mogoče bi blo pa pametno
<Deetron> zato ker sem ze 2x namescal ... pa mi ni delalo kakor bi moralo ...
<nafisa> 2x na teden so približno posodobitve
<Deetron> 1x nisem mel namizja ...
<nafisa> tudi varnostne
<Deetron> 1x pa nisem mel unega menija
<Deetron> mi je neki nagajal
<Deetron> tako da sem 2x zastonj instaliral
<Deetron> pa cakal
<Deetron> ...
<Deetron> tako da me je minlo do te verzije
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> 10.10 mi je čist ok
<nafisa> res mi je
<nafisa> tako da ...
<Deetron> meni tud ... pa modificiral sem si malo ... ikone pa okenca pa to ... da se lepo zgleda :D
<Deetron> hahaha
<nafisa> lol
<Deetron> jah ... tud lepo more zgledat :D
<Deetron> zdaj updejtam
<Deetron> :)
<nafisa> apdejti so z razlogom
<nafisa> če ne drugim ... varnostnim
<nafisa> a ne?
<Deetron> vem ja :)
<Deetron> sam ko se mi ni dalo
<Deetron> hahaha
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> evo ... pa spet sem čik prižgala
<nafisa> kristus je prš
<Deetron> heh  ping timeout :)
<nafisa> reboot :D
<Deetron> :)
<Deetron> in ka pocnes zdaj?
<Deetron> spet beres kako grozno zgodbo?
<Deetron> :=
<Deetron> :)
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> @bdsm-slovenija.com so mi spremenili v navadn google mail
<nafisa> grrr
<Deetron> lol
<nafisa> ne morem z istim brskalnikom bit prijavljena na navadn gmail pa na bdsm
<nafisa> doooooohhhhhhh
<Deetron> ja bos pa prešaltala taj ko bo trba :P
<Deetron> treba
<nafisa> jst hočem oba na1x :'(
<nafisa> še celo do tega je prišlo, da mi lahko admin tam gleda pošto, čeprav mislim, da je ne bi
<nafisa> ampak vseen
<Deetron> zaka bi ti pa admin lahko gledal posto?
<nafisa> tko ...
<nafisa> je kr ratala, ja
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> napačn ekran
<Deetron> ekran je verjetno pravi
<Deetron> sam okence je verjetno napacno
<Deetron> :D
<Deetron> hahah
<nafisa> 2 ekrana imam, veš
<Deetron> pa 2 irca?
<nafisa> ebuddy je na drugem ekranu
<nafisa> pa oba gledam
<Deetron> zaka ti bota pa 2?
<Deetron> :)
<nafisa> pa sem pozabla kliknit na unga
<Deetron> ej ti ko pozabljas klikat ...
<Deetron> grem js spat
<Deetron> tk da lepo spi ko bos sla spat :)
<nafisa> enako
<nafisa> nočko
<Deetron> night
<bogdanov> alive dobr film k svina
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> fajn
<bogdanov> poglej ga
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> bom ... 1x
<nafisa> ponavad gledam tv
<nafisa> ID
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zakva to
<nafisa> kako iščejo kriminalce, duhove, obdukcije ...
<nafisa> zanimivo mi je
<nafisa> sploh obdukcije
<bogdanov> fakkkkk
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJBT7UGO5bw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Barcelona Arrogant Divers & Cheaters (A Disgrace To Football)
<bogdanov> kej zdj crazy da mu jebemmm
<bogdanov> tole nj pogleda
<bogdanov> pa nj mi pol
<bogdanov> rece
<bogdanov> kasn je to klubbbb
<bogdanov> SUPKIIIII
<bogdanov> http://www.malasrpskaprodavnica.com/user/tshirts-sweat-shirts/zip-sweat-shirt-red-star-2011/4_498_24653_2_0_0/item.jsp
<Seniorita> Zip sweat shirt Red Star 2011 : T- and sweat shirts : Small Serbian Shop - T-shirts, track suits, sweat shirts, DVD, CD from Serbia
<bogdanov> tole sm si narocu
<bogdanov> belo
<bogdanov> kva bom smeku
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> grem spat ln :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1126-2: PHP Regressions  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1126-2/
<BigWhale> FP!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Nenehno povečevanje porabe RAM-a v sistemu zaradi Compiz (samo Unity)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4925/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: Več IP-jev na enem systemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4927/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1122-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1122-1/
<teardrop> dan
<nafisa> dan, teardrop
<andrejz> dan
<andrejz> nafisa kaj pa ti in piknik?
<nafisa> dan, andrejz
<nafisa> 15.5?
<andrejz> ja
<nafisa> no go
<andrejz> Å¡koda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Walthour: Indijski iPad klon za 1/14 cene  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4261/new/posts/
<nafisa> saj mate baje 10 žensk prijavljenih
<andrejz> rabmo še kakšno žensko, ki ne bo prišla samo kot spremljevalka svojega g33ka
<nafisa> ne bo Å¡kode
<nafisa> aja ... saj bo sasa84
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> meni nedelje ne odgovarjajo najbolj ...
<nafisa> tako da ... mi je prov žal ...
<nafisa> ampak že ta vikend ostanem v LJ zaradi "službenega" piknika ... pa nočem it pa moram ...
<nafisa> pol zaradi tega pa na drugo ne bom mogla it
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Miška občasno lagga  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4695/new/posts/
<nafisa> Kako lahko starši pričakujejo poslušne otroke, če: Tarzan hodi naokoli na pol gol, Pepelka prihaja domov ponoči, Pinokio se stalno laže, Aladin je kralj tatov, Batman vozi 320km/h, Trnuljčica cele dneve spi, Sneguljčica pa živi s kar 7 tipi. Ne smemo biti presenečeni, če so otroci neposlušni. To so jih naučile pravljice.
<R33D3M33R> glejte kak prefinjeni so ratali spammerji: http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4261/
<Seniorita> Indijski iPad klon za 1/14 cene (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1122-2: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1122-2/
<nafisa> zavrnjen ::D a tud to se dogaja? :D
<CrazyLemon> el pi
<Tadej> lp
<CrazyLemon> wacap :)
 * sajko slaps Tadej with large owcka
<Tadej> sajko
<Tadej> ne me jebat
<sajko> :)
<sajko> kje si ti
<Tadej> kje se pa ti skrivas? :)
<sajko> haha
<Tadej> v kocevju :P
<sajko> ah se vedno gnijem tm na tržaški
<Tadej> hehe lepo lepo
<sajko> tebe pa tut že dolg nikje r:D
<Tadej> odvisno kje me isces :)
<sajko> hehe
<sajko> jahj očitno nisi več v ldosu
<Tadej> drugac sem pa ze eno leto v kocevju
<sajko> .P
<sajko> as se kej v lj? mormo na kksno kafo :D
<Tadej> danes grem
<sajko> hehe
<sajko> dons sm jest doma... :D
<Tadej> sam bom busy as a bee :)
<Tadej> drug teden
<Tadej> mogoce...
<sajko> no kul, čeprov je Škisova :D
<sajko> v sredo bom jest verjetn kej v 5temstuku
<sajko> mam Vidmarja :)
<yang> pr keri firmi v LJ se splaca pogledat za poceni diske ?
<sajko> kak fun-tech
<sajko> je pa itak odvisn od modela do modela, nek je nekej cenejs, drugje drugo.. preveri na netu
<yang> a ves za kako trgovino k sprejema paypal kot placilo (vem za agt)
<sajko> to pa nebi vedu
<Grega> Tadej: serbus! noname je se na ircnetu? je tud na freenodu?
<sajko> mogoče se ti pol bl splača tujino pogledat, no nevem kaj kupuješ
<Tadej> Grega: na freenode ne vem ce je na ircnetu pa je
<Tadej> guest123 ma nick
<Tadej> bbl
<Grega> a mislis, da bi mi dal kaksne podatke, ce mu dam ip? :)
<yang> ne rabim takoj
<sajko> a je za ne vejica al ne? :)
<CrazyLemon> pred ne je!
<Tadej> Grega: za?
<Grega> pac eni stranki je nekdo iz t-2 "vdrl" v mail, facebook profil (od podjetja), ceneje, bolho in mojo trgovino.. in jo zanima ali je bila kaksna konkurenca ali kak 12 letn mulc
<sajko> yang bl svoh je izbira, če je paypal v igri
<Tadej> Grega: pomje nebi dal, ker s tem krši marsikaj :)
<Tadej> lahko ga pa kontaktiras pa bos vidu kako in kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kle?
<Grega> malo mi je nerodno ze gnjavit.. ah, well.. :)
<yang> Grega: 12 letni mulc ne more skleniti pogodbe s T2, mora biti polnoletna oseba
<Grega> to pa naredi ponavadi oce od 12 letnega mulca..
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R nevermind
<Grega> kurac, ce nimam datuma, grrr
<sajko> mogoče ma pa statičnega?
<Grega> ne
<Grega> 188.230.209.156
<CrazyLemon> sj verjetno se dostopi do maila logirajo
<CrazyLemon> in je tam vidn IP..ane? :)
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<Grega> ip mam, datum sem si pozabil zapisat
<sajko> verjetn tut če dobiš ime in priimek ne boš vedu kdo in zakaj ?
<sajko> mislm, razen če boš šel pol po tem naprej preiskovat...
<Grega> priimek pa kraj bi mi pomagal
<sajko> sam če folk to doma dela bi blo bolj tako... ker firma ima ponavadi statiko za serverje in podobno...
<sajko> no nevem o kerem poslu je govoru, tak da...
<Grega> saj gre se samo zato ali je kaksna konkurenca al kr nekdo random.. ker ce ne nekdo random bo pozabljeno, ce pa je kaksna konkurenca pa bodo verjetno kam naprej prijavli
<sajko> kako boš ša prijavil nekej na pogladi podatkov, ki jih nebi smel dobit? :D
<sajko> podlagi*
<Grega> IP pa datum bos prijavil :) saj ni bitno.. itak se ne bo/bi nic zgodilo...
<sajko> to itak
<sajko> jah pomoje, če ni bla narjena kkšna škoda za podjetje, da se nima smisla poglablat v zadevo, mogoče mal updejtat varnost :)
<Grega> jah, maile je prebral in na trgovini videl vsa narocila in osebne podatke..
<sajko> http://www.siol.net/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2011/05/siol_svojim_narocnikom_brezplacno_dviguje_hitrosti_interneta.aspx
<Seniorita> SiOL svojim naročnikom brezplačno dviguje hitrosti interneta - SiOL.net
<sajko> barabe, optika bo pa Å¡e vedno sam 20/20 :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomii: Namestitev Ubuntu verzije 11.04 na primarni disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4928/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Več IP-jev na enem systemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4927/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Namestitev Ubuntu verzije 11.04 na primarni disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4928/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomii: Namestitev Ubuntu verzije 11.04 na primarni disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4928/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Namestitev Ubuntu verzije 11.04 na primarni disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4928/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomii: Namestitev Ubuntu verzije 11.04 na primarni disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4928/new/posts/
<nafisa> a drug tedn je Å¡kisova?
<nafisa> uhhh ... dobr da ne živim več tam
<sajko> jap
<nafisa> nasplošno je dobr, da ne živim več tam ...
<nafisa> skos neka muska pa pohištveni sejmi ... iz tivolija se je vse slišal ...
<sajko> verjamem :)
<nafisa> nisem pristašica žurov, ki motijo druge pri spanju
<nafisa> ko imamo mi zabave, jih imamo v izoliranem prostoru z zračenjem
<nafisa> pa to ni res
<nafisa> na vsake tolko se mi kr z lepega zaprejo vsa chrome okna
<sajko> hehe
<sajko> se je tut men ze dogajal...sploh ko sm kak video hotel gledat
<nafisa> men se to ponavad zgodi sred pisanja
<sajko> kero verzijo pa imas?
<nafisa> 11.0.696.57.(82915)
<nafisa> prijetna za Vaše misli, Gospodar? :D
<nafisa> ups :D
<sajko> a ti je pri prejšnjih verzijah tut to delal?
<sajko> lol
<sajko> :D
<nafisa> spet mi je isto nrdilo
<nafisa> uno zaprlo pa sem pisalo
<nafisa> ne ... mislim, da ne
<nafisa> po zadnji posodobitvi chroma
<sajko> ja, mogoče ga "Gospodar" zjebe :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> nehi zajebavat
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> prijetna za Vaše misli, Gospodar? :D
<CrazyLemon> to gre v topic!
<nafisa> pšššštttttttt
<sajko> nevem, probi pol starejšo verzijo, al pa kakšno novejšo (beta) snet
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, da ne bi
<R33D3M33R> XD
<sajko> :))
<CrazyLemon> khm
<nafisa> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<R33D3M33R> saj tole tako ali tako gre v loge :P
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | <nafisa> prijetna za Vaše misli, Gospodar? :D
<R33D3M33R> tak da ... :D
<sajko> :]
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa lunch time :>
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<nafisa> ej, limun
<nafisa> pliiiiizzzzzzz
<nafisa> dej to dol
<nafisa> zdej so pa vsi izginli
<sajko> jest ti tle ne morm pomagat :)
<nafisa> kdo, poleg njega, Å¡e ima dostop do urejanja topic-a?
<nafisa> andrejz=
<nafisa> ?
<sajko> dunno
<nafisa> morm zrihtat chrome ... :S
<nafisa> ker če mi bo to skos zapiralo ... bo limun še več mojih izjav gor napopu
<sajko> :)
<R33D3M33R> pa kdo gre nastavit +cnt na kanalu?
<R33D3M33R> hočemo barve :P
<nafisa> jst imam full pisano, R33D3M33R
<nafisa> mojo pisavo imam svetlomodro
<nafisa> od drugih svetlozeleno
<nafisa> ozadje imam vijolično ...
<R33D3M33R> ja samo jaz bi rad v stavkih uporabljal zadeve :)
<napsy> naj me kdo popravi ce se motim .. OnLoad event pri HTML se izvede tedaj, ko je stran popolnoma nalozena IN zrendirana v browserju?
<R33D3M33R> po mojem ne, ko je naložena je to to, če se pa še kak flash v ozadju nalaga pa to naj ne bi imelo veze
<nafisa> mislim, da ne
<napsy> ok plugini etc. me ne zanimajo
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> to pa ne vem
<nafisa> napsyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<napsy> ?
<nafisa> a maš ti dostop do spreminjanja topic-a?
<napsy> ja
<nafisa> a lahko izbrišeš zadnji stavek, prosim?
<napsy> lahka
<nafisa> hvalaaaaa :*
* napsy changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ||  Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh
<nafisa> full ti hvala
<napsy> np
<nafisa> ker to res ne spada tja
<CrazyLemon> pussies!
<sajko> kje? :)
<nafisa> pa ne moreš to tega met gor, no
<CrazyLemon> sej si vidla da lahko :>
<nafisa> nisem mislila v tem smislu
<nafisa> za gor so informacije ...
<CrazyLemon> kje to piše :D
<nafisa> pol pa gor daješ take oslarije, no
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/clanki-spored/prevrnil-se-je-tovornjak-zaprta-polovica-avtoceste.html
<Seniorita> Prevrnil se je tovornjak, zaprta polovica primorske avtoceste - 24ur.com
<nafisa> zarad tega, k mam probleme, k se mi chrome sam zapira
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr..kako naj js zdej pridem do faxa...kako?!?!? :S
<sajko> tko k so vcasih, po tastari :P
<nafisa> ja pa ne it :D
<CrazyLemon> ne sj če do 5ih ne odprejo avtoceste res ne grem :D
<bobe__> svašta. zjutri se je pa v konra smeri, takoj za lomom isto en kamjon zvrnu u jark
<sajko> resnost danasnjih studentov :D
<bobe__> mora bit kaka čudna luna
<sajko> luna bla vceri al 2 dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kako se uspejo zvrnit na avtocesti
<sajko> to Dars načrtno, da se ne znucajo autoceste tolk hitr
<bobe__> ja morš znat :)
<CrazyLemon> Ameriški vojaki so zaplenili na stotine dokumentov, deset trdih diskov, pet računalnikov, več sto računalniških disket
<CrazyLemon> lol..osama je bil old skul..diskete uporabljal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sajko> to je dodaten layer zascite, k americani zihr nimajo vec diskatarjev .P
<nafisa> :D
<sajko> bodo v Kiberpipo prsli
<nafisa> ljolj
<CrazyLemon> Osama bin Laden naj bi ob smrti imel v obleki všitih 500 evrov in dve telefonski številki.
<CrazyLemon> stavim da je ena telefonska bila hotline druga pa halo pinki!
<nafisa> všiti 2 telefonski številki?
<sajko> dnar pa za kurbe :D
<nafisa> kako to izgleda?
<CrazyLemon> a ti nisi nikoli nič všila na obleko?
<nafisa> všila?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> prišila? gumbe :D
<CrazyLemon> kaka ženska pa si :S
<nafisa> čudna
<nafisa> taka, ki vika svojga tipa in mu pravi Gospodar :D
<sajko> sej je prej v topicu pisal kakšna je:P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sajko> prijetna za vaše misli al kak je že šlo
<sajko> :D
<nafisa> s tem nisem mislila na sebe, sajko
<sajko> sej se hecam no :)
<sajko> ceprov nevem v kakšnem smislu naj bi ta tekst kakorkoli sodil v web browser :)
<nafisa> letelo pa je na to, da je neka ženska skrivala ponarejene dokumente v eni od telesnih odprtin
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a zdej je že tip ?
<CrazyLemon> par mesecev nazaj si govorila da on ni tvoj tip
<CrazyLemon> ampak tvoj dom
<nafisa> tko se reče za take laike, kot si ti, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa priznaj da ti želiš več !
<nafisa> več česa?
<CrazyLemon> čebule pa česna
<nafisa> čebule mam dost
<nafisa> česna pa tud za prvo silo
<nafisa> če ne drugega, mam še neki suhega drobljenega česna
<sajko> hum.. pes mi je glihkar spizdu kos salame s kroznika...
<sajko> in zdej me gleda, zakaj mu ne da dam več?
<nafisa> ja, kako pa maš zdresiranga psa?
<sajko> po pasje
<nafisa> naš še s tal ne pobere, če rečeš, da je to za muco
<sajko> jest pa nimam muce, pa si kr vzame
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sajko> :D
<R33D3M33R> nafisa: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/05/%23ubuntu-si.html nimaš sreče :)
<Seniorita> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/05/#ubuntu-si.txt
<nafisa> vem, R33D3M33R
<nafisa> vem, da se logira
<CrazyLemon> http://triton.gfd.si/ubuntu/ubuntu-si-5-5-2011.html#555
<Seniorita> #ubuntu-si: 5-5-2011
<CrazyLemon> pa ne sam na enem mestu :>
<nafisa> saj to mene nič ne briga
<nafisa> sam da ni v topicu
<CrazyLemon> ker se tvoj dom nonstop zadržuje na ubuntu-si ? :))
<CrazyLemon> grem vn na sonce...lejtr
<nafisa> saj sem mu povedala, da se je to zgodl, mona
<nafisa> tudi če bi se zadrževal
<Grega> hm, ta oreo reklama je nateg!
<Grega> sploh ga ne mores dat na pol, da bi ga polizal na sredini brez da se zlomi
<LorD_DDooM> Res je :F
<nafisa> ne moreš dat na pol???
<nafisa> morš na toplem mal met
<Grega> hmmm
<Grega> bom dal v pecico!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> mikrovalovko
<Grega> kaj je to?
<nafisa> neki, k smo kupl pri nas ...
<nafisa> zgleda, da pri vas v trgovinah Å¡e nimate :P
<Grega> rabis elektriko za to?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jzmx: Namestitev Ubuntu verzije 11.04 na primarni disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4928/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja, lahko priklopiš tud sebi v rit, če si sam kak poseben akumulator :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne rabiš bit akumulator da si neki priklopiš v ri
<CrazyLemon> t
<CrazyLemon> sam splezaš na transformator, primeš se za žici in ouila..instant elektrika!
<nafisa> izvoli :D
 * CrazyLemon ima transformator na vrtu :D
<nafisa> jst pa sploh ne vem, kje je tule pri nas kak transformator ... ga ne vidim
<CrazyLemon> a naj grem na predavanja al ne
<CrazyLemon> that is the question
<sajko> ker predmet?
<sajko> prfox/prfoxa
<CrazyLemon> testiranje in kakovost
<CrazyLemon> prof. mraz :D
<sajko> geez
<CrazyLemon> profesor je kul
<sajko> kvaj to ze zaen fax
<sajko> fri?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sajko> nimas kej hodt :P
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> hvala sajko
<sajko> ce bi bil na fe bi se reku, tko ap..
<sajko> :D
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bilo tebe bi mogoče še šel na faks
<CrazyLemon> tako pa ne :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, veš ... neki bi sem napisala spet ... sam se bojim ,da boš spet v topic dal :D
<CrazyLemon> grem raje na kolo pa do portoroza :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kr napisi
<CrazyLemon> dont be scared
<nafisa> še daleč je do portoroža
<CrazyLemon> kako daleč ?
<CrazyLemon> 45min s kolesom
<nafisa> daleko dalekooooooo
<sajko> CrazyLemon,  ce bi bil jest dol s primorja neb nikol su na fax :)
<CrazyLemon> sajko zakaj ne? :)
<sajko> ja nevem, rajš na obalo.. :D
<CrazyLemon> obala še zdaleč ni tako 'sanjska' kot mnogi mislite :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi poleti ne
<CrazyLemon> prvega maja sm bil v portorožu..pa je bla taka gužva za popizdit
<sajko> ja kva si pa prcakval :D
<CrazyLemon> pričakoval sem da boste gad dem žabarji ostali tam kjer ste :D
<nafisa> utopija
<CrazyLemon> ane :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, bom posebej pazila, da se tak lapsus ne bo več pripetil
<sajko> jest sm šu čez mejo...sicer pa nism žabar :D
<nafisa> jst tud nisem žabar :D
<CrazyLemon> sajko to je pa druga zgodba..ker živim na poti do hrvaške..in vedno k je tak podaljšan vikend , prekleti italijani naredijo tkoj zastoje na cesti
<sajko> ja poznam, stojim velikokrat v kakšnem
<sajko> :)
<sajko> sploh tisti hrib prot kopru je cudovit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> če misliš med kp pa dragonjo
<CrazyLemon> thats where i'm at :)
<nafisa> čak, a mi tam mimo v poreč hodmo? hmmmm
<CrazyLemon> nafisa al kle al pa mimo portoroža / skozi sečovlje
<nafisa> po moje KP dragonja
<nafisa> gremo mi
<nafisa> ne vem
<sajko> KP dragonja v poreč ja
<nafisa> bolj redko grem jst
<sajko> mater, nafisa, da nisva soseda :P
<nafisa> sajko ... jst tud bliz hrvaške meje živim
<nafisa> ok, no ... sem živela
<sajko> ne jest sm bl v gorah, no kr dost bl :D
<nafisa> pol pa nisva soseda
<sajko> CrazyLemon,  a je se zapora na uni cesti čez vasi tam po hribih?
<sajko> zanč sm mel srečo, ker niso delal pa je blo odprt..
<CrazyLemon> sajko verjetno misliš na staro šmarsko cesto ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<sajko> am, tam 100m naprej od OMV greš levo (če greš v smeri prot KP)
<sajko> pa prideš pol dol do odpada..
<CrazyLemon> am..ja Å¡e vedno je zapora ja
<sajko> jeba
<CrazyLemon> tist je stara Å¡marska cesta :)
<sajko> :D
<sajko> a je še kkšna bližnca kje ?
<sajko> :D
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je ja
<sajko> nekak nerad čakam po 1h do kopra
<CrazyLemon> pred omvjem je puščica za "Gažon"
<CrazyLemon> no..zaviješ gor..in samo ravno voziš...greš mimo igrišča za nogomet..
<CrazyLemon> in nato prideš vn nad izolo
<CrazyLemon> nato se samo se spustiš dol do izole
<sajko> aha, to je nasprot une gostilne krizisce
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
<sajko> kul
<sajko> bom enkrat sprobu
<CrazyLemon> sicer kaj pa vem..tam ti tudi rabi tko cca. 20-25min
<CrazyLemon> pa če je gužva v izoli
<CrazyLemon> si najebal :D
<sajko> ja boljš kot 1h
<sajko> :)
<nafisa> jst bom kr v avstrijo začela hodit, namest v poreč
<sajko> tm je mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj pa vem..sej bi lahk šel po makadamu skozi mojo vas...sam to je bl tko..nikol ne veš kdaj bo kak kamion parkiran na tistem makadamu
<CrazyLemon> in bi prišparal 20min čakanja
<sajko> hehe
<sajko> to pa itak
<sajko> ma sej ponavad se izogibam takim dnevom, ko grejo italjani dam :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ko avgusta grejo italijani na dopust
<CrazyLemon> pol ti je vseeno kam greš
<CrazyLemon> ker bo povsod gužva
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sajko> :)
<sajko> v avstriji ne :P
<CrazyLemon> oh
<CrazyLemon> tudi v avstriji zna bit
<CrazyLemon> po 30km
<CrazyLemon> tam..turška avtocesta
<CrazyLemon> tist je Å¡ele obup
<nafisa> z vlakom, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> do harda
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sj vidiš kak je ta folk..kr mečejo se pod vlak
<sajko> jest sm oldschool, ljubelj tm ni guzve
<sajko> :)
<CrazyLemon> pol pa tudi moraš čakat
<CrazyLemon> preiskovalnega sodnika
<CrazyLemon> pa je isti crap
<CrazyLemon> :Pp
<nafisa> ja, full se jih tam vrže pod vlak
<CrazyLemon> sajko sj bi se dalo tudi do poreča it prit na drugo stran
<CrazyLemon> tam čez buje al kaj je že tista meja
<sajko> buzet je bla vcasih resitev
<nafisa> mi, ko gremo v poreč ... se peljemo skoz eno vasico na enem hribčku
<sajko> sam mi cesta ni vsec
<CrazyLemon> buzet točno!
<sajko> pa se na crnem kalu mors dol it
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaštel? :)
<nafisa> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> sajko ja..ampak vsaj ne bo 1000 italijanov okrog tebe :)
<sajko> tut res :)
<nafisa> kak nasvet za maturante, haha
<nafisa> Elica in Emma sta obe hrepeneli po svobodi. Našli sta jo v jahanju. Elica, v jahanju svoje kobile Puste, Emma pa ob jahanju Rodolpha in Leona.
<sajko> ti to neke čudne forume bereš a? :D
<nafisa> in to ti da nasvet Å¡kofisjka :D
<CrazyLemon> sajko http://goo.gl/maps/P34E
<Seniorita> od Gažon, Koper, Slovenija do Kajuhova Ulica - Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> pa si na hitri cesti izola koper
<sajko> aha, thx
<CrazyLemon> in če je tam gužva greš lahko čez markovec do kopra :)
<sajko> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://goo.gl/maps/m1um    tkole pa zgledajo prekleti italijani
<CrazyLemon> zaprejo cesto v obe smeri
<Seniorita> od Gažon, Koper, Slovenija do Kajuhova Ulica - Google Zemljevidi
<sajko> :D
<sajko> a obstaja kkšna alternativa za youtube-dl ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sajko> opazam, da zadnje cajte 3/4 stvari nece snet (kao wrong format)
<CrazyLemon> !g download helper firefox addon
<Seniorita> Video DownloadHelper :: Add-ons for Firefox https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<sajko> hehe
<sajko> hvala, sam FF ne živi na mojem kompu :)
<sajko> !g youtube download helper linux
<Seniorita> DownloadHelper - Media download Firefox extension http://www.downloadhelper.net/faq.php
<sajko> !g youtube download helper linux non Firefox
<Seniorita> DownloadHelper - Media download Firefox extension http://www.downloadhelper.net/faq.php
<sajko> !"$1Å¡
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js do portoroža :D
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<sajko> hf :)
<nafisa> idi te
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> lepo se mej ...
<nafisa> pa pokaž pol mozoljčke čez par dni ... od kolesa :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bo nč od kolesarjenja..bratranc spizdu brez mene :(
<CrazyLemon> kake mozoljčke ti sanjaš?
<sajko> a sam pa ne upas?:P
<CrazyLemon> sajko nimam nosilcev za kolo :)
<sajko> pa kake nosilce rabis, vsedeš se gor pa pedaliraš
<CrazyLemon> ja valda :D in me vmes 10kamionov pobere pa trije italijani :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..bbl
<sajko> ;>
<sajko> dej pol pa prid v lj
<sajko> kulinar :)
<nafisa> a zna kdo permanentno izbrisat chat history na FB?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gricer: Pregrevanje prenosnika HP6715s  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2631/new/posts/
<alyosha> anyone?
<alyosha> neki me zanima glede teh UPS-ov
<alyosha> kaj moram točno gledat ki mi ni preveč jasno
<Mikoar> !t sl en steblo
<Seniorita> stem
<alyosha> Tip: Line Interactive
<alyosha> Izhodna moč VA:600VA
<alyosha> Izhodna moč W: 360W
<alyosha> kaj to je za napajalnik do 360W?al do 600?
<sajko> Watt-e glej
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> o, Sky[x]
<nafisa> alyosha, :*
<alyosha> hello nafisa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ***
<alyosha> sajko kaj pol samo W mora bit tolko da poganja napajalnik
<alyosha> in modem
<alyosha> ?
<Mikoar> v cem je fora, saj P [W] = U [V] *I [A] ?
<alyosha> jebemga pol stane preveč:/
<sajko> http://upsonnet.com/Articles/mind-watts-whem-specifying-ups.html
<sajko> tle lepo piše
<Seniorita> Understanding UPS Watts  Volt-Ampere (VA) and Power Factor ratings
<alyosha> let me see
<Sky[x]> o nafisa
<Sky[x]> kva pol se da v dogy stylu namestit ubuntu ? :D
<nafisa> kaj ti jst vem
<nafisa> probi
<nafisa> pa boš vedu
<nafisa> kam sem pa jst fajr dala? :s
<Sky[x]> za dekolte poglej :)
<nafisa> nak .. ni tu
<Sky[x]> mgoč je skoz dekolte še kam nižij padu :D
<nafisa> http://www.videozbirka.net/kaksna-je-splosna-razgledanost-slovencev/
<Seniorita> Kakšna je splošna razgledanost Slovencev?
<nafisa> ne me j****
<Grega> zadnič je nekdo omenjal type3, se kdo ukvarja s tem?
<Grega> mam en job
<Sky[x]> type3 ?
<Sky[x]> mislš typo3 ?
<Grega> to!
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> ej nič
<Sky[x]> sej lahko kak drug CMS daš pa je :)
<MIkoar> men je typo3 totalno odvraten
<MIkoar> sm pogledo par e-bookov
<MIkoar> mi sploh ni vsec
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Pregrevanje prenosnika HP6715s  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2631/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Pregrevanje prenosnika HP6715s  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2631/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomii: Namestitev Ubuntu verzije 11.04 na primarni disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4928/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Boone: Ubuntu Developer Summit - maj 2011  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4815/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Pregrevanje prenosnika HP6715s  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2631/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Pregrevanje prenosnika HP6715s  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2631/new/posts/
<upd> parapapa :)
<upd> bogdanov:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leYc2JDnulM :P
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Beko - 2010 - Vikend je
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Miška občasno lagga  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4695/new/posts/
<upd> miška lagaaa
<upd> haha..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jzmx: Namestitev Ubuntu verzije 11.04 na primarni disk  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4928/new/posts/
<upd> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<CrazyLemon> napsy neki zate http://www.cream-project.org/    da lahk razviješ svoj DE :D
<Seniorita> Home (Cream Desktop Environment)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: nadgradnje iz ubuntu 10.10 v 11.04  nikakor ne morem nadgradit  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4906/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Miška občasno lagga  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4695/new/posts/
<Grega> au, nice!
<Sky[x]> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227396_104865789599979_100002296758815_47802_3037982_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002296758815
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1111-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1111-1/
<bogdanov> jo
<nafisa> jo
<nafisa> kolega hotu drugim vdirat v kompe ... pa je sam več fasal, kot bi sploh rad drugim delal :D
<CrazyLemon> jo niggas
<nafisa> nič ne bo s pirom dons
<nafisa> po moje mudeli že kome
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> se dejla
<CrazyLemon> js muvi watcham
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pa pire sanja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> movie
<CrazyLemon> i am number four
<bogdanov> to vem
<bogdanov> jst pa n1
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> od zadaj naprej..ja :>
<bogdanov> haqhahahaha
<bogdanov> unity
<bogdanov> mi kr na enmu lapiju
<bogdanov> uni k pise UBUNTU . . . . .
<CrazyLemon> ja
<bogdanov> kr spacan cist
<CrazyLemon> to je normalno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> pred log onom
<bogdanov> kva normalno
<bogdanov> pol dela use
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu 11.04 ugly plymouth
<bogdanov> sam tose
<Seniorita> Fixing Really Ugly Plymouth With Nvidia  Driver - Page 2 - Ubuntu ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446132&amp;page=2
<bogdanov> spaca
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu 11.04 plymouth fix
<Seniorita> Fix Plymouth on Ubuntu after installing NVIDIA or ATI proprietary ... http://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/fix-plymouth-on-ubuntu-after-installing-nvidia-or-ati-proprietary-drivers-for-ubuntu-11-04-natty/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> a seje
<bogdanov> teb to dogajal
<bogdanov> k use dela sam to
<bogdanov> mi gre tok na KKKKKKKKK
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam na 10.10
<CrazyLemon> k ta plymouth je dokaj nova zadeva v ubuntuju
<bogdanov> men ni prj
<bogdanov> men sam unity
<CrazyLemon> sej maš zgoraj link za fix
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kva je nova
<bogdanov> 10.04
<bogdanov> je melo tud to
<bogdanov> pa se prj
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a je?
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu plymouth
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Details of package plymouth in lucid http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/plymouth
<CrazyLemon> 10.04 je mel ja :D
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je prvi k je to mel
<CrazyLemon> ker takrat se je zagon ubuntuja dost zmanjšal
<bogdanov> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0UBTGM22QE4/TAfYe8UrZ8I/AAAAAAAAAGY/UtvDZQmY4Os/s1600/boot.png
<bogdanov> sj toje to
<bogdanov> plymouth
<bogdanov> an?
<bogdanov> tole mi spaca
<CrazyLemon> ja
<nafisa> kaki lepi film
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj to ksn bug an
<bogdanov> sicer pa un fix
<bogdanov> je za nvidia
<bogdanov> kle je radeon
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne na pamet delat no
<nafisa> a to govorita za 11.04?
<CrazyLemon> drug link je za ati ali nvidio
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne..midva se o nogometu pogovarjava
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> ajaaaaa
<nafisa> barcelona pa menčester :D
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> majo hrošče po omarah?
<nafisa> a niso molji?
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<nafisa> če je bogdanov napisu, da je za en bug
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> bom probu zdj
<bogdanov> da vidm
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa teb manjka smisel za humor :P
<nafisa> to že vem
<nafisa> tell me sth. new
<CrazyLemon> ura je 00:18
<CrazyLemon> thats pretty new!
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov prosim!
<CrazyLemon> prasc nehvalezni! :))
<bogdanov>     * #
<bogdanov> 1. nwm zakaj dajes linux ker so to naj bol bedni windowsi 2. driveri se najdejo na internetu za vse windowse. 3. na tvojem mestu bi si dou win xp samo ta windows je danes se zakon in deluje normalno. LP |O
<bogdanov> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<bogdanov> kva je sfolkam
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> 1. točka je FENO FUCKING NALNA!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> AEžid :: 4. maj 2011, 21:40:47
<bogdanov> citiraj
<bogdanov>     * #
<bogdanov> DADOXP je 15. jan 2008 ob 01:24:47 izjavil:
<bogdanov>     1. nwm zakaj dajes linux ker so to naj bol bedni windowsi
<bogdanov> tis kreten
<bogdanov> OWNED
<bogdanov> :)))))))))
<CrazyLemon> kje to bereš ..kak partis? :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> slo tech
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> FILM
<CrazyLemon> sisaj lulija!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sami
<bogdanov> problemi
<bogdanov> z
<bogdanov> 11.04
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..polprodukt :D
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> pol?
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> mah kva so ta
<bogdanov> unity
<bogdanov> uvalival
<CrazyLemon> sej unity je kul..sam pač rabi še 6-10 mesecev dela :D
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-06
<CrazyLemon> matr dobr muvi
<CrazyLemon> sam prekratk
<bogdanov> a un
<bogdanov> n4?
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> mah toje fantaziranje
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi to da ti misliš da si n1 je tudi fantaziranje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpdWUJ1J4NI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nedeljko Bajić Baja-Svaka tuga traži druga
<bogdanov> bos pa mogu
<bogdanov> u kr
<bogdanov> pridt
<bogdanov> pa se prepricat
<bogdanov> :>
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> tvoje
<bogdanov> primorje
<bogdanov> ode
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> moje ni primorje :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak da je
<CrazyLemon> primorje je iz ajdovščine
<CrazyLemon> kak je lahk moje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> mam fruktal
<bogdanov> nacez
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> nisammmmm
<bogdanov> mogaaaaaaaaaoooo
<CrazyLemon> a kradeš fruteke???????
<bogdanov> da te nevolimmm
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> jaAAAAA
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pri teb je to čist mogoče
<CrazyLemon> pol pa greš do vrtcev pa jih dilaš tamalim
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> ves kok je
<bogdanov> tamalih
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> po euro
<CrazyLemon> ne se hecat...braga zmagala benfico
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> toj biu fix
<bogdanov> doma
<bogdanov> braga
<bogdanov> huda
<bogdanov> porto
<bogdanov> bo prvak
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOLssu876GM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Zeljko Samardzic - Lice ljubavi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohPgju0mBgU
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Martin Solveig ft. Kele - Ready 2 Go ( Official HD video ) 1080
<CrazyLemon> to poslušaj
<CrazyLemon> ne pa te čefurje
<bogdanov> toj ta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jebacka
<bogdanov> scena
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> haha :))
<CrazyLemon> tko je to
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> nijeeee moje da znam
<bogdanov> koga vodis
<bogdanov> u stan
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> manj droge sine!
<bogdanov> PREMAV JO JE!
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> http://www.nogomania.com/Slovenski-Nogomet/Novica/Na-Koroskem-kar-42-enajstmetrovk.aspx
<bogdanov> LOL
<Seniorita> Na Koroškem kar 42 enajstmetrovk - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm stavu
<bogdanov> +10 dabo
<bogdanov> enajstmetrovk
<bogdanov> sm dau 10eu
<bogdanov> dobu 10k
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zapoj
<bogdanov> si
<bogdanov> ja sam decak sa selaa
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> :)))))))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> si vidu
<bogdanov> za kerga
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> zen
<bogdanov> severina
<bogdanov> zna se ko so jebaciii
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> se bo ozenla z milionarjem
<CrazyLemon> več pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zna se kdo je Å¡vercar :>
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj en
<bogdanov> film prporoci
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<bogdanov> naus
<bogdanov> svoji
<bogdanov> vrsti
<bogdanov> priporocu
<bogdanov> sram te bilo!
<CrazyLemon> grem js spat
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> gn
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: problemi z ubuntu 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4912/new/posts/
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<sasa84> christooss_, na piknik se prjav andreju!!!
 * sasa84 bo drugač jezna
<nafisa> sajkoooooo
<sajko> nism bil jest!
<nafisa> itaq da nisi bil ... Å¡mrkavec
<Tadej> lol
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<Tadej> dan :)
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<nafisa> no tink
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> ob dveh morm delat začet ... da bom pol melA kako urco frej pred nočno
<nafisa> sajkoooooo
<sajko> kje?
<nafisa> kle
<sajko> :)
<alyosha> opa opa kaj CrazyLemon  je bil buden pred 12o
<alyosha> to pa ni kar tako
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda! :D
<christooss_> alyosha to je bil autoresponse :)
<CrazyLemon> haha :)
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  preseneča mona:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zdej živim zdravo  :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> se zbujaš ob 11h
<alyosha> peder
<alyosha> jaz sem mogu ob 7h30 ze ustat mona
<alyosha> ne pa 11h
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..grem tudi spat ob 1ih
<alyosha> pa jz tudi prijatu
<alyosha> 1h20 učiraj
<alyosha> bistvo je da eni nismo taki zaspanuhi ko ti:D
<alyosha> bi pa hotli bit:D
<CrazyLemon> dej ne seri :D
<CrazyLemon> si bil ti "zaspanuh" dosti prej kot js :D
<CrazyLemon> nič...cd je pečen
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa pičim
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> pejdi kaj
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> bogdanov tu?
<alyosha> če je proc. boxed pomeni da ma zraven tudi hladilnik?
<alyosha> al ne?
<alyosha> al smao ko piše tralala, BOX samo takrat ma hladilnik?
<alyosha> in če ta hladilnik kaj valja:D
<alyosha> nema bogdana više:D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kasn proc
<bogdanov> pa
<alyosha> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/5471
<Seniorita> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK - Procesor AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 3,2GHz, Six-Core, S-AM3, Boxed
<bogdanov> to ma odkljenjen mnozilnik za navijanje
<bogdanov> avs
<bogdanov> nabavu to?
<alyosha> ma nebom nič navijal
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> pa mi ni jasno al so z hladilniki al ne
<alyosha> nekje piše tko nekje drugače:D
<bogdanov> jepa
<bogdanov> tud tko kokr si reku
<bogdanov> dodan vent
<alyosha> ampak je kaj vreden? al ga je treba menjat?
<bogdanov> jah ce nebos navijo
<bogdanov> je kul
<alyosha> ja ql potem ane:D
<alyosha> če se pregreva biš ti kriv ja!:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pol pa nabav drug
<bogdanov> vent
<bogdanov> jst bi ga
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> bi ne..Å¡e glede na to da bo 24/7 delal
<alyosha> bi blo skoraj nujno
<bogdanov> ce
<bogdanov> se bo pregrevu
<bogdanov> ga men
<bogdanov> prodas
<bogdanov> za 50eu
<bogdanov> ok?
<bogdanov> ;))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/2698
<alyosha> to valja?
<Seniorita> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK - Hladilnik za procesor COOLERMASTER V8 CPU   -   Hladilnik
<alyosha> neda se mi po forumih gledat kaj pravijo
<alyosha> pa itak tam maš vedno ene ki pravijo da je ql in ene da ni:D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> mors probat
<bogdanov> vecinoma zamenja
<bogdanov> k folk navija
<bogdanov> brb
<alyosha> nwem ka da nardim ker kar kupim to bom mel ker čati dedek:D pol za dokupit kaj nebo denarja.D
<alyosha> nic jz tudi Å¡ibam
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyMelon> wacaap
<christooss_> jo a ma kdo kšn dobr resort za html in css
<CrazyMelon> resort?
<christooss_> hm
<christooss_> pač da se mal naučim dodatno
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyMelon> js poznam sam w3schools
<CrazyMelon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t466648
<Seniorita> Whisper Monitor, dinami&#269;ni po&#382;arni zid za Android @ Slo-Tech
<nafisa> mene vsi zdaj napadajo, ko imam na msn-ju pa gtalkih napisano, da so linuxi boljši od winsow
<nafisa> oz. da so winsi bedni :D
<christooss_> sam pač reč da resnico okol širiš
<christooss_> če jih moti resnica nej grejo pa u pm :)
<nafisa> češ kako so lahko linuxi boljši ... če me ne morejo gledat prek cam na win live msn :D
<CrazyMelon> prav majo!
<nafisa> jst nimam problemov z gledanjem prek cam ...
<nafisa> na gmailu al pa skypu ...
<nafisa> Naj vas opozorimo, da bo imel skrbnik dostop do informacij vašega računa, vključno z e-pošto.
<nafisa> :S
<CrazyMelon> wth
<nafisa> http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py?answer=181692&hl=sl
<Seniorita> Skrbniški dostop do podatkov : Upravljanje računa Google Aplikacije - Googlovi računi Pomoč
<CrazyMelon> “Do u prefer iPhone or android?”
<CrazyMelon> iPhone!
<CrazyMelon> madr faking mark
<CrazyMelon> izdajalec!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> :S na sloescortu morjo ženske tud odgovorit na vprašanje Dostop z invalidskim vozičkom :S pol je pa kera v kakem starem bloku v 7. štuku brez dvigala :D
<CrazyMelon> a menjaš delodajalca? :>
<nafisa> ne ... pr moji kolegici gledam
<CrazyMelon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/novemu-direktorju-sou-v-ljubljani-5800-evrov-bruto-place.html
<Seniorita> Novemu direktorju ŠOU v Ljubljani 5800 evrov bruto plače? - 24ur.com
<CrazyMelon> ta novica je razlog zakaj bi se mogu sprejet tist zakon o malem delu
<nafisa> kwa???
<CrazyMelon> madr fakrs
<nafisa> ja, pač ...
<nafisa> ne vem ...
<CrazyMelon> dat jim minimalno plačo
<CrazyMelon> pa je
<nafisa> ampak ... pač ... študenti so sami sebi v škodo baje glasoval
<nafisa> jst se v to malo delo nisem poglabljala
<CrazyMelon> Poleg visoke plače mu pogodba prinaša še številne druge bonitete. Po zaključku štiriletnega mandata mu pripada 12 mesečnih plač odpravnine, če bo brez krivdnih razlogov predčasno končal mandat, pa mu jih pripada kar 24 oziroma kar slabih 140.000 evrov.
<nafisa> :O
<nafisa> mislim ... super ... res super
<CrazyMelon> Evri - 4
<CrazyMelon> Novi direktor ŠOU v Ljubljani se bo, če bo pogodbo potrdil študentski zbor, z zaslužkom izenačil s premierjem Pahorjem in predsednikom DZ Gantarjem. (Foto: Reuters)
<CrazyMelon> Z zneskom 5800 evrov bruto plače na mesec se bo novi direktor ŠOU v Ljubljani postavil ob bok predsedniku Državnega zbora Pavlu Gantarju ter predsedniku vlade Borutu Pahorju, ki zaslužita okoli 6000 evrov mesečno. Podobni mesečni znesek dobi tudi predsednik države Danilo Türk.
<CrazyMelon> a ni to fajn..en jeben šou direktor bo mel plačo kot premier/predsednik
<nafisa> ok ... gre pička delat za uro pa pol ... upam, da mi bo skos s tem prišlo ... mam kar velik za nrdit ... potem pa v trgovino po čike, kruh, kak namaz ... da bo za fruštek, za ostale obroke sem pa do nedelje preskrbljena ...
<nafisa> premier ima 3800 plače?
<nafisa> al nekje tam ...
<CrazyMelon> 6000 bruto
<nafisa> aja
<CrazyMelon> ~ 3500 neto al neki takega
<nafisa> jst pol neto govorim?
<CrazyMelon> grem
<nafisa> ufff ... tole ga je pa razpizdlo
<nafisa> ker komentar na pahorja
<nafisa>  toti Borut je na luni doma. če se drogiraš bluziš pač v drugih svetovih.
<Mikoar> ...
<CrazyLemon> ni me razpizdlo..sam konc vaj je bil :>
<CrazyLemon> mislim..je me razpizdlo sam nisem zaradi tega Å¡ou dol :D
<bogdanov> 040 740 532
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce ... čigava telefonska je pa to*
<nafisa> ?
<BigWhale> poklic pa vprasi :>
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne se matrat s klicanjem..kr direkt na sloescort forum objav
<neett> kdo tu ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Računalnik za 25$ na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4930/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, daj tvojo ... pa jo bom objavila z mojo fotko :D lol
<nafisa> a si se že pomiru od une 5800 bruto?
<nafisa> al 5600
<Sky[x]> kva paj blo ?
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/novemu-direktorju-sou-v-ljubljani-5800-evrov-bruto-place.html
<Seniorita> Novemu direktorju ŠOU v Ljubljani 5800 evrov bruto plače? - 24ur.com
<Sky[x]> aja
<napsy> dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: ubuntu problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4931/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu problem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4931/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> napsy
<CrazyLemon> a si ti mogoče zdej zbrisu na fb/ubuntuslo. objavo?
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> blah..zdej se objava vidi na twitterju na FB pa ne
<CrazyLemon> jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> ah ok..nazaj je
<CrazyLemon> neumn facebook
<neett> zka mi pri instalaciji 11.04 ubuntuja ne pokaze particij tak kot so ze ustvarjene,..sam celi disk na kerga lahko instaliram..
<neett> mam se win7 win xp pa ubuntu 10.10,...
<napsy> CrazyLemon: nism nic brisu
<napsy> aja
<napsy> ah ok
<CrazyLemon> neett kaj pa vem..zakaj pa sploh želiš met quad boot? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim ravno smisla v tem
<neett> sej ga ne
<neett> namesto 11.04 itak gre preko 10.10
<CrazyLemon> si izbral tam "ročno" namestitev ?
<neett> winxp sn naknadno instaliro zarad fotra
<neett> jaaa
<neett> sn zbbral
<neett> samo ponudi sam cel disk
<neett> :D
<CrazyLemon> weird
<neett> ponavadi ti zazna ose ki so ze gor al ne ?
<CrazyLemon> bi jih mogl ja
<neett> ja saj
<CrazyLemon> tudi če ti jih ne zazna
<CrazyLemon> bi mogl izpisat vse particije
<neett> mhm
<neett> pa jih ne
<neett> niti tistih pr ubuntu instalaciji
<CrazyLemon> jah..natty pač :D
<neett> jabemtis
<neett> :D
<neett> pa gugl nic neve o tem
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej ... nehi se motit ... pol pa gledam, ker hud jebač mi je pisal ... pa se ti zmotš ... mislem ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa :(
<CrazyLemon> kera žalitev ej...hvala res hvala
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ja, ti me nočeš nategnt ...
<nafisa> kwa nej pol ...
<miha> žurka dans http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,761201,00.html
<Seniorita> Athens Mulls Plans for New Currency: Greece Considers Exit from Euro Zone - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International
<nafisa> janko prej okol nosu moje gate pa spraševal matejko, če so njene ... ker so kao tok majhne
<nafisa> ups
<miha> hehehe
<nafisa> spet
<CrazyLemon> neett kaj pa če greš not v liveCD
<CrazyLemon> pa odpreš gparted
<nafisa> jst bom chroma ubilaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš pol particije ?
<nafisa> zdaj gre pa kuj dol
<CrazyLemon> kjes bogdanov
<neett> ne najde nic
<neett> sam cel disk
<bogdanov> eome crazy kes ti
<bogdanov> neett rm -rf /*
<CrazyLemon> neett v gpartedu ?
<bogdanov> tibo mountalo
<CrazyLemon> si siguren?
<bogdanov> use automasko
<bogdanov> ;))
<neett> CrazyLemon,  da, v gpartedu
<neett> da :)
<neett> se skrin naredim ? :)
<CrazyLemon> dej
<CrazyLemon> ker ti ne verjamem
<neett> ok :)
<neett> w8, morem dat cd not :P
<neett> pa reboot
<neett> lala
<neett> brb
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma evo..počivam po večerji :D
<bogdanov> unity
<bogdanov> suxa
<bogdanov> prevec
<CrazyLemon> ko se navadiš ne suxa tolko
<bogdanov> aja lejga tip sej najedu haha
<CrazyLemon> samo bližnjice moraš poznat :D
<bogdanov> ma nedela nc tko kokr bi mogl
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> men zaenkrat dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> "normalno" :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kam dons
<bogdanov> zurat
<CrazyLemon> Rio je na voljo!
<bogdanov> u hajnikena
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov v postlo..ob 9ih mam Å¡tart na nanos :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> direkt
<bogdanov> gres
<bogdanov> tim jst
<bogdanov> ene dva
<bogdanov> efkota
<bogdanov> au
<bogdanov> dau*
<bogdanov> bos su k sneta skira
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> lol
<neett> CrazyLemon,
<neett> http://www.shrani.si/f/U/VY/4FT5ENRz/screenshot.png
<neett> clo unallocated
<CrazyLemon> si kliknu na tist rdeč vprašaj
<neett> klicaj mislis
<Mikoar> kater UI se vam zdi bolj responsive? WIN XP ali Ubuntu?
<neett> Warning, cant hace overlaping partitions
<neett> have*
<napsy> natty je katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> to pa ni good
<CrazyLemon> neett a maš kak drug ubuntu cd pri sebi?
<napsy> pocasen ui
<neett> mam
<neett> 10.10
<CrazyLemon> neett no dj probaj druzga če ti sporoči enak problem
<Mikoar> jst sm nazaj presalto na xpje
<CrazyLemon> ker če ti tudi ta sporoči enak problem
<neett> ok
<CrazyLemon> je neki narobe z particijami
<CrazyLemon> oz. tabelo
<CrazyLemon> men se pa ne zdi tok počasn UI :)
<napsy> pa moj sef je tut cist razocaran
<napsy> on koledar zgoraj se mu 2 sekundi odpira :-)
<CrazyLemon> jah dost jih je razočaranih
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš koledar? ob kliku na uro ?
<nafisa> zdej grem pa delat ... lepo se imejte
<nafisa> papa :*
<bogdanov> napsy se strinjam.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/foto-768-hrvatov-pricaralo-nasmeh-na-trgu-bana-jelacica/256927
<Seniorita> Foto: 768 Hrvatov pričaralo nasmeh na Trgu bana Jelačića :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<neett> CrazyLemon, isto je,... pa v 9.10 tudi z to razliko da pa v nautilusu vidim particije
<CrazyLemon> neett torej si zjebal nekak particije oz. particijsko tabelo :D
<neett> :D
<CrazyLemon> čestitke!
<neett> jaa kak teden nazaj sem z 9.10 live cdja shrinkal home particijo od ubuntuja da sn mel plac za xp...
<neett> pa s tem sem kaj zjebal ?
<CrazyLemon> čist  možno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<neett> al je xp zjebal :P
<bogdanov> XP FTW
<bogdanov> :))
<neett> ja lol,..samo ce bi blo tak hudo nebi cist normalno bootal xp, al win7 al 10.10
<bogdanov> namest ubuntu gor
<CrazyLemon> sej ma ubuntu gor
<bogdanov> pa od mene kups eno p4 za xp
<bogdanov> paj to to
<bogdanov> HAHA
<neett> smesno
<neett> ::)
<neett> xpja sem mogo dat gor za fotra,..v firmi more znat neke na komp, tepa majo xpje se gor
<neett> tepa kak mu naj v win7 kazem ce je prvic za kompom
<CrazyLemon> virtualbox :D
<neett> heh :)
<neett> sn ogo tak naret da bo si stari sam vedo vzgat
<neett> kisto ko me ni doma
<neett> recmo
<neett> pa it w outlook
<bogdanov> neett
<neett> kak mu naj razlozim,..
<bogdanov> u firmi nj da gor
<neett> se virtualbox
<bogdanov> RealVNC
<bogdanov> pamu ti zrihti
<bogdanov> haha
<neett> haha
<neett> fu
<bogdanov> :))
<neett> :D
<neett> in kak zej naj fixam tabelo ce je to to ?
<neett> :D
<bogdanov> !g how to fix tabelo
<Seniorita> fixtabela.com http://www.fixtabela.com/
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> !g testdisk fix partition table
<Seniorita> TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<neett> CrazyLemon
<neett> testdisk: Space conflict between the following two partitions
<neett> heh, sn zjebo z resajzanjem ja
<CrazyLemon> jp
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov , sretan ti đurđevdan :D
<sasa84> dons bi mogla bit jaz u bosni in to praznovat
<CrazyLemon> pejt v fužine..boš se počutla kot v BIH
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> o limonca ;)
<CrazyLemon> o saša
<sasa84> si priden al kisu? ;)
<sasa84> kislo-sladek? :P
<CrazyLemon> čist pekoč
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> uuu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> thats the way i roll!
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<bogdanov> sasa :))
<bogdanov> crazy ona je brate crvena i belaaaa
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zaradi mene je lahko zelena in rumena :p
<bogdanov> hahaha
<sasa84> bogdanov, ma sej vem... on ni 'naš' :P
<sasa84> mislm, sej tud jaz nisem vaša...sam čeb mogla zbirat bi bla raj srbkinja kt hrvatica :P
<bogdanov> toj odgovor
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> bogdanov tu?
<alyosha> kaj ko piše na matični tko:
<alyosha>  1 x ATA133 IDE priključek (podpira 2 x IDE naprave)
<alyosha> to pomeni da grejo 2 ata priključka gor...disk in cd-rom
<alyosha> al samo cd-rom
<alyosha> al samo disk?
<sasa84> ljoškoooooooooooooooooo
 * sasa84 polupčkala ljošija :P
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa sofražim preklet software
<CrazyLemon> sovražim*
<CrazyLemon> 11min nism mogu nič
<CrazyLemon> niti killat programa
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> jo sasa84 ne tko nooo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> smo na javnem kanalu
<alyosha> bbl
<sasa84> alyosha, pardon......sam se nism mogla ustvt
<sasa84> ustavt
<alyosha> naj ti bo no:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon to je tko če neznaš
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> kaj čemo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ljoši, prideš na piknik?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma js sm srečen da ti znaš in da meni ne težiš nonstop
<CrazyLemon> </Sarcasm>
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> christooss_, dej se že prjav na piknik!!!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon sj ql sem ti bom Å¡e pomagal:D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XwHk1Tzz9c&feature=share
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Bijelo Dugme - Djurdjevdan
<sasa84> alyosha, ja morš pomagat, če fant ne zna
<alyosha> kaj čmo:D
<alyosha> ju3 matura!:D
<alyosha> jebemga:D
<LorD_DDooM> alyosha: To pomeni da ima en priključek master/slave, na katerega lahko daš karkoli...
<LorD_DDooM> Torej 2x karkoli
<alyosha> 1x cdrom 1x ata disk?
<LorD_DDooM> Da
<alyosha> in kaj tej ko majo samo 1 priključek
<alyosha> se lahjko disk priklopi
<alyosha> al je misljeno samo za cdrom?
<alyosha> al je to use isto tko da ni vazno kaj das?:D
<alyosha> ful mi ni jasno:D
<Mikoar> vseen je al das cdrom al disk
<LorD_DDooM> En priključek je, v katerega daš kabel. Kabel pa ima še dva priključka, master in slave. To opcijo z jumperji nastaviš na disku/crdromu
<LorD_DDooM> Vseeno je kaj daš
<alyosha> do jaja:D
<LorD_DDooM> Samo eden je master, drugi slave
<alyosha> tnx
<alyosha> ql ql
<alyosha> grem jaz počivat:D
<alyosha> bbl
<LorD_DDooM> LN
<CrazyLemon> tip je kao delal cel dan in gre zdej počivat
<CrazyLemon> :))
<neett> CrazyLemon, pa mi je ratLO :p
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočko
<_CrazyLemon> neett good
<CrazyLemon> neett a z testdriveom al si zbrisal particijo :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: ukaz za zagon screen saver-ja...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4926/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: kako do firefox-a 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4932/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako do firefox-a 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4932/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Računalnik za 25$ na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4930/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] poirot: SiOL TV na Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2970/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-07
<christooss_> fak folk je res zabit na ubuntu.si ratu
<christooss_> jst bom prob banat začel folk, k bo neumna vprašanja postavljal
<christooss_> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: kako do firefox-a 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4932/new/posts/
<bogdanov> ooo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: kako do firefox-a 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4932/new/posts/
<nafisa> v ozadju mi spet nek proces melje ... morm spet it gledat, ker
<nafisa> še procesov mi noče odpret ... grrrr
<nafisa> zsaj me pa LCD jebe ... joj ...
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ok ... sam potarnat morem pa je ok :D lol
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<nafisa> ka mi ekran spet uripa :(
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako do firefox-a 4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4932/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A5zZakDJno
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Hall Pass Trailer 2011 HD
<CrazyLemon> awesome movie :D
<CrazyLemon> *trailer
<yang> jutro
<yang> si pa zgoden
<CrazyLemon> nisem več mogu spat..tko da sm kr ob 6ih vstal :)
<yang> 
<yang> crazy jst bi pa se spal pa sm mogu ob 6h vsyat
<nafisa> Jorkyja pa jebe ...
<Jorky> živjo
<nafisa> ojla
<Jorky> ma tale empathy me neki zajebava
<nafisa> haha
<Jorky> sploh se mi ni pokazal kanal
<Jorky> sam obvestila
<nafisa> kwa s pa prek tistega gor?
<Jorky> nevem
<nafisa> jst sem nehala uporabljat to ....
<Jorky> kaj pa uporabljaš zdej?
<nafisa> ker mi je skos neki mlelo pa vedno kerga računa ni povezalo
<nafisa> prek Xchata sem gor kle
<Jorky> ja sej jst tud opažam da je tale empath še slabši od pidgina
<Jorky> empathy*
<nafisa> ammm ... ne poznam pidgina
<nafisa> se ne ubadam preveč s tem ...
<Jorky> ah sej nč ne zamujaš :D
<nafisa> mam kr ebuddy ID ...
<nafisa> pa če je kaj ... se tam pogovarjam
<Jorky> kaj je pa to ebuddy?
<nafisa> pol se mi pa chrome zapre iz neznanih razlogov kot strela z jasnega ...
<nafisa> in napišem semče ... CrazyLemon pa pol v topic popa
<nafisa> semle*
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> a mogoče ve zakaj se mi na empathiju, zdej ko sm tu, vse kar napišem (oziroma samo to kar jaz komu napišem) dodatno izpiše na namizju?
<Jorky> posebaj okenček sam z mojimi odgovori
<nafisa> ne vem, kake nastavitve maš ti to :)
<Jorky> pa prov čudno se obnaša tale empathy na freenode kanalu
<Jorky> kr neki
<Jorky> prov jezi me
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] iztok85: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<_neett> lol
<Sky[x]> <iElectric> rm -rf .config/compiz-1 saves the day.
<Sky[x]> če bo kdo še imel probleme
<neett> kak je toti natty zbluzen
<Sky[x]> da mu sam namizje prikaže brez vsega mislm da :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<Mikoar> ma kdo od vas paypal account?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Grega> jaz mam
<Mikoar> A rabis kreditno kartico za paypal al lahko samo preko wire(bank) transfer?
<Mikoar> rad bi samo kupoval in ne prodajal
<Grega> za tebe oz. nas je samo kreditna kartica na voljo
<Jorky> back
<nafisa> a z debetno kartico se ne da? :S hmmm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] iztok85: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<Grega> ne
<nafisa> tako, da če pride do vdora, se ne moreš nikakor zavarovat ... na debetno kartico pa prej naložiš tolko, kolkor hočeš zapravit ...
<Mikoar> a to je to
<Sky[x]> nafisa: a ni tko da maš na debetni limit kok lahko na mesec porabš max
<Sky[x]> no ja sej če pa nimaš nč gor je pa res ja :)
<nafisa> ja ... to ne vem ... sam če bi jst porabla na debetni kaj ... bi blo to 30 € na mesec
<Sky[x]> a sam tok ti na mesec namenič za sex pripomočke ? :D
<Grega> lol, druga pa raje vzames na kredit? :))
<nafisa> sploh mi ni treba namenit nič ...
<nafisa> tok da veš
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<nafisa> zajebavata me
<bogdanov> kdo
<nafisa> Sky[x] pa Grega
<bogdanov> to se teb sam zdi :P
<bogdanov> urban
<bogdanov> ke mas
<bogdanov> beznika
<bogdanov> haha
<Sky[x]> poklič ga ane :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3Cn7slInGo&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Ugly dog makes weird noises
<bogdanov> HAHAHA :))
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> grem na piknik
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<Grega> piknik, kao :))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst grem pa drug tedn na webmaster piknik :P
<yang> http://v4.si/megane.jpg
<Sky[x]> lol
<Mikoar> :d
<Grega> prokleti megani
<Grega> jaz sem dal zdaj 1k za servis
<Grega> avto pa niti 10 vec ni vreden
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> kva sploh kopujete to ?
<Sky[x]> sej fajn met avto pa vse sam da daš več za servis kot za avto
<Sky[x]> pa nikol ne veš kdaj bo mašina ribnla :>
<Grega> ajaaaa, ti mas raje bmwje, audije in porscheje, ne?
<Grega> al avtobus?
<Sky[x]> avtobus/vlak trenutno
<Grega> .. :)
<Sky[x]> ma če zdj kupm avto bom en šit kupu k bom mel skos sam na servisu tko da ...
<Sky[x]> bomo Å¡e mal trpel :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] iztok85: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<zdobersek> Ubuntu - najbolj piratski OS
<zdobersek> nikjer drugje ne dobis po defoltu instaliranga torrent odjemalca
<Sky[x]> lol
<napsy> lp
<alyosha> CrazyLemon na TL so dlai pred par minutami celo sezono:)
<alyosha> lp
<alyosha> :D
<Mikoar> kaj je TL?
<alyosha> TorrentLeech
<alyosha> gre se pa za s03 od Fringe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nic grem jaz gledat zadnji del:)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] deadmou5: Ubuntu 11.4 - caps lock utripa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4933/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torrenti niso samo za prenašanje filmov pa muzke!!!11
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ja, so tud windowsi pa office :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi windowse zdownloadal če imaš ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in enako velja za ms office
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> na napacnem kanalu sem tist napisu :)
<zdobersek> ocitno.
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ocitno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Ubuntu 11.4 - caps lock utripa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4933/new/posts/
<zdobersek> BRB, se grem prjavt v drug sistem, ubuntu seveda, katerega sem instaliral prek usb kljucka, na kterega sem zapeku iso sliko, ki sem jo seveda dolpotegnu prek torrenta
<zdobersek> k?
<zdobersek> hvala bogu za torrent protokol!
<Sky[x]> od kdaj je pa torrent protokol  ? :D
<zdobersek> ker si res ne morem predstavljat, kolk bi streznik bolel, ce bi 700mb datoteko vleku z njega
<zdobersek> since ever?
<zdobersek> protokol pac, drzis se neke specifikacije, skoz katero lahk napises al odjemalca al pa tracker
<alyosha> CrazyLemon a ti povem kaj je blo:D
<alyosha> da niti ne gledaš brezveze:D
<Sky[x]> povej no
<CrazyLemon> alyosha me ne zanima!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Florjan: ACPI na Asus prenosniku - kako ga ustavim?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4934/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon  dj dj vem da te:D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Ubuntu 11.4 - caps lock utripa  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4933/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: ACPI na Asus prenosniku - kako ga ustavim?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4934/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: varnostna kopija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4935/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: varnostna kopija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4935/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Florjan: ACPI na Asus prenosniku - kako ga ustavim?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4934/new/posts/
<upd> kje so moje lubicee
<upd> kaj pa lubčki ?
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> a ve kdo kaj je emisijski spekter
<marko-_-> zaklal se bom
<marko-_-> zdaj pa res
<napsy> wikipedia?
<Grega> tablete?
<CrazyLemon> fap?
<Mikoar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emission_spectrum
<Seniorita> Emission spectrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Mikoar> pac spekter ki kaze prisotnost dolocenih elementov
<Mikoar> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-an-emission-spectrum.htm
<Seniorita> What Is an Emission Spectrum?
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> fcking RSA
<CrazyLemon> makes no gad dem sense
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Računalnik za 25$ na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4930/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: ACPI na Asus prenosniku - kako ga ustavim?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4934/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Računalnik za 25$ na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4930/new/posts/
<marko-_-> napsy, na wikipediji ne piše kaj je emisijski spekter
<napsy> aja
<marko-_-> mogoče malo čudno vprašanje
<marko-_-> o emisijskem in absorpcijskem spektru se lahko govori dolgo
<marko-_-> pač, primerjaj absorpcijski in emisijski spekter
<marko-_-> na kratko
<napsy> uuu
<napsy> gnome3 poganjam :-)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Ubuntu v Windowsu 7 (preko virtual pc)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4936/new/posts/
<napsy> tale shell pa ga kr zowna
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Ubuntu v Windowsu 7 (preko virtual pc)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4936/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-08
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaa
<christooss__> nč pametnega
<christooss__> pa ti
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> nc kej
<napsy> :)
<napsy> zdj sm si temno temo nastavu v shell
<napsy> kok kul zgleda
<napsy> http://file.si/public/view/full/172768
<Seniorita> out.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Slike vaših 3D namizij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1028/new/posts/
<christooss__> napsy a maš ti ubuntu?
<napsy> arch
<christooss__> aha ok :)
<christooss__> k v ubuntuju meni niso delal window borderji
<christooss__> zdej sm na ubuntu classic pa je
<christooss__> dokler bo Å¡e
<napsy> arch ma ze gnome 3.0.1 :-)
<napsy> mi ta shell vlk bols deluje kokr unity v sluzbi
<christooss__> unity sux :)
<napsy> ctrl+f2, napises lg pa se ti odpre javascript konzola :-)
<napsy> pa poln takih for je
<napsy> ctrl+tab izbiras programe, ctrl+tilda izbiras okna od programa
<napsy> in ful hitr navigiras
<christooss__> alt misliš?
<napsy> ja alt, pardon
<christooss__> men manjkajo orodja za nastavljanje
<napsy> gnome-tweak-tool je zaenkrat
<christooss__> pa screensaver daemon je neki failal
<christooss__> pa nism mogu naštimat, da bi ob zaprtju laptopa naredil samo NIČ :)
<christooss__> vedno je dajal v standby :)
<napsy> aja to lahka prek onega tweak tool nastavis
<christooss__> kaj pa je novga v 3.0.1?
<christooss__> a so kšni relase notesi
<napsy> nevem manjsi bugfixi
<napsy> um
<christooss__> k zdej mal gledam po strani pa nič ne najdem
<christooss__> pa na kurac mi gre k ni Å¡e v ubuntu repotih
<napsy> sj mislim da ne devajo release notov za te upgrejde
<christooss__> k gnome3 team repo mi zjebe ubuntu classic
<napsy> aja
<christooss__> ja k je unity Å¡e na gtk2 ipd
<christooss__> pol se pa uni gnome-themes pa take scene tepejo za svoj prostor pod soncem
<napsy> aja
<napsy> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.devel.announce/184
<Seniorita> GNOME 3.0.1 released !
<napsy> tu mas neki
<christooss__> kurc res morm prešaltat na arch k tale cannonical way sux ass :)
<napsy> :)
<napsy> aha aha
<christooss__> sej na ubuntuju sem pa sam zarad tega k openarena zvok ni delal na archu
<christooss__> oz sm se jebal k je bil pulseaudio u kurcu takrat
<napsy> hehe
<christooss__> a je zdej kej boljš
<napsy> dober razlog :-)
<napsy> um nevem men je skos delu :)
<christooss__> no ok pol dela
<napsy> pulse men super dela
<christooss__> k to je zdej že ene tri leta
<napsy> ze dolgo nism mel nobenih problremov
<christooss__> al pa dve leti
<christooss__> sej morm mal pogledat kako se arch inštalira iz ubuntuja
<christooss__> k mi gre na živce k mam sam en komp pa sm pol neki časa brez kompa
<napsy> instalacija je men postala kr preprosta
<christooss__> sej je
<napsy> pac nevem ce delas po navodilih ne mors zajebat
<christooss__> sam traja da zlouda paketke
<napsy> to pa tk
<christooss__> 1 mbit linija pa to
<napsy> aja to je mal jeba pol
<christooss__> sej sem enkrat delal neki z chroot
<christooss__> dost simpl zadeva sam inštaliraš arch potem pa kasnej rihtaš pakete pa to
<christooss__> mislm da lahk celo inštaliraš prek chroota
<christooss__> itak mam že neki časa 15gb particijo za arch pripravljeno
<napsy> aha
<napsy> hehe se caka :-)
<christooss__> jup na prazen cd ma na mojo voljo :)
<napsy> pohit, bos dobu frisen gnome
<christooss__> čeprov pol k enkrat odkriješ aur pa yaourt ni več poti nazaj
<napsy> aha
<napsy> yaourt je super
<christooss__> mah vse je super na archu
<christooss__> nč zdej sm se napalil spet grem inštalirat
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> pa Å¡e to
<christooss__> you gotta love arch wiki
<christooss__> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_From_Existing_Linux#Another_Method:_Installing_from_Existing_Linux_with_Arch.27s_Image
<christooss__> :)
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> :D
<napsy> kul
<christooss__> a ti si na 64bit?
<napsy> aha
<christooss__> pa dela vse bp?
<christooss__> al obstajajo aplikacije k nimajo 64 builda?
<napsy> http://file.si/public/view/full/172769
<Seniorita> out.png
<napsy> :P
<napsy> um dela cist vse mi
<christooss__> kul
<christooss__> a si kej bral kolk časa mislijo podpirat gnome 2.x
<napsy> mislim da se ne bo razviju vec
<napsy> pac gtk+ 2 bo se dobivu manje updejte
<napsy> drugace pa je to to
<napsy> manjse*
<christooss__> aha
<christooss__> bi blo fino fajn, da bi se najdu en jack pa razvijal naprej gnome legacy
<napsy> ma lahka bi
<napsy> sam vprasanje ce bi melo kak smisel
<napsy> ker zdaj bodo pocas vse aplikacije presaltale na gtk+ 3
<christooss__> sej gnome2 + gtk3 :)
<napsy> ka vem men je pa zdj kr vsec
<napsy> za silo je tist fallback nacin
<christooss__> damn res ne morm inštalirat 64 bit archa iz 32 bitnega ubuntuja
<christooss__> sux :)
<napsy> :)
<christooss__> dilema dilema
<christooss__> a nej 32 bit inštaliram :)
<napsy> eeeh
<napsy> 64 :P
<christooss__> sej sploh nevem a ma veze k mam sam 2gb rama
<christooss__> oz
<christooss__> a se da "upgrejdat" pol na 64 bitni sistem
<christooss__> that would be sweeet
<napsy> a-a mislim da ne
<christooss__> ah napsy have some faith in archlinux wiki
<christooss__> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Migrating_Between_Architectures_Without_Reinstalling
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> sicer piše Unless explicitly stated, all these methods are UNTESTED and may irreparably damage your system. Continue at your own risk.
<christooss__> ampak thats the way aha aha I like it
<christooss__> aha aha
<napsy> heh aja
<napsy> kul
<christooss__> sam nevem če se mi da še s tem jebat :)
<napsy> uuu
<napsy> bug v totem sm najdu
<napsy> let's start gdb then :-)
<christooss__> :)
<napsy> to mi je vedno zanimivo
<napsy> zadnjic sm bug v gtk najdu
<christooss__> to si neki pravil. a si ga pol fixal
<christooss__> al so te prehitel
<napsy> poskusu sm ga sam se je izkazal da je mal bol zapleteno kokr sm mislu
<napsy> ker je bug se del ene druge knjiznice
<napsy> uu
<napsy> (gdb) p *impl
<napsy> Cannot access memory at address 0xffffffffda1297c0
<napsy> se bol zanimivo
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> napsy pravi mali sherlock holmes :)
<christooss__> rock on! :)
<napsy> heh
<christooss__> lol res zadnje čase zopet odkrivam terminal
<christooss__> terminal revival
<napsy> :)
<christooss__> nič grem ištalirat arch
<christooss__> se vidimo jutri
<napsy> :D
<napsy> ajde
<MobileChrist> arch se inalira
<MobileChrist> Hell yeah
<upd> oh
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> ajoj ... končno konec ... danes je bla pa tole cela norija :\
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: varnostna kopija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4935/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: [USB 11.04] Po zagonu gre neposredno v grub / zmanjkalo elektrike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4931/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu v Windowsu 7 (preko virtual pc)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4936/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [USB 11.04] Po zagonu gre neposredno v grub / zmanjkalo elektrike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4931/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Računalnik za 25$ na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4930/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Računalnik za 25$ na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4930/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: varnostna kopija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4935/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu v Windowsu 7 (preko virtual pc)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4936/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro :)
<zdobersek> gday!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: UDS 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] iztok85: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> wacap :9
<zdobersek1> nadn mać
<zdobersek1> wacap vitu
<CrazyLemon> nuffin..đst ćillin
<zdobersek1> naaajs ..
<zdobersek1> hungry?
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS9cTjFFWow&feature=feedu
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Special Delivery - Epic Meal Time
<CrazyLemon> türki tajm?
<zdobersek1> rebit in a türki
<zdobersek1> vit bejkn
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMPJ_Gbic1c
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Car za volanom
<Sky[x]> v ubuntuju obstaja kej v smislu windows restore point ? :D
<napsy> kokr mi je poznano ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<upd> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> upd ;
<upd> a bi bilo ql, da se tole že 1x izklopi ko ti Seniorita pošlje notice ko joinaš ?
<zdobersek1> ja
<zdobersek1> to je bv
<upd> sej zato :)
<zdobersek1> ze ChanServ spamma, pol se pa ta.
<upd> jap.
<CrazyLemon> zaradi mene lahk
<upd> ok. bom rekel mihatu ko pride..
<CrazyLemon> sam to mora miha zrihtat
<upd> mu bom jaz rekel, samo prašam za dovolenje da ne bo pol kaj narobe :)
<CrazyLemon> naah..offtopic itak saks :)
<upd> jap sj ko bomo odrasli bo samo ontopic debata, pa še kakšnih 6 let pa jaz ne bom porno linkov kopiral :)
<CrazyLemon> no no..vsi dobr vemo da ti še vsaj kakih 20let boš kopiral porn linke :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<upd> haha :)
<MobileChrist> jo
<zdobersek1> mobilni kristus
<zdobersek1> joj
<MobileChrist> za vsak dom in ep
<MobileChrist> a kdo kako naredi ls .* brez da zlista tud vsebin map
<MobileChrist> ls -d
<zdobersek1> a obstajajo GPS usb kljucki?
<zdobersek1> da ga zamazes v usb port na laptopu recimo, in potem tekas okol in gledas, kje si?
<MobileChrist> Jup
<MobileChrist> ma tud bluetooth gps
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] iztok85: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> ni bolsga kot pa nedeljo prezivet v pisarni :-)
<Sky[x]> hehe napsy :P
<MobileChrist> jo napsy
<MobileChrist> mam en arch problem :)
<napsy> MobileChrist: reci
<christooss> napsy: instaliral sem arch
<christooss> potem pa xserver
<christooss> gnome in gdm
<christooss> zdej mi pa noco v gdm pridt
<christooss> sem ga dodal med deamone
<christooss> pa parkrat blinkne potem pa napise
<christooss> moment :)
<christooss> gdm display lasted x seconds
<upd1> treba var log pregledat.
<christooss> ja sem
<christooss> fora je da iz terminal startx zazene bp
<christooss> samo gdm neki cikla
<napsy> um
<napsy> pomoje mas drajver neki narobe nastavlen
<christooss> hm
<christooss> intel mam
<christooss> pa pomoje se je instaliral
<christooss> grem pogledat
<hruske> pomoje mas nekej zjeban x session
<hruske> kot da se nautilus in co. ne bi zagnali prav
<upd1> ooo seveda, nisi pravilno uredil conf :P
<upd1> zato se v var log pogleda
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Seniorita> Things To Tweak / Fix After Installing Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: Več IP-jev na enem systemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4927/new/posts/
<christooss> hm neki mora bit z gnome narobe
<christooss> zdej sm v xinitrc dal exec gnome-session pa sam napise connect to xinit lost
<christoossx> http://pastebin.com/aDs1yW7n
<Seniorita> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log  [  5452.596]   X.Org X Server 1.10.1  Release Date: 201 - Pastebin.com
<christoossx> a lahko kdo pogleda tale xorg log
<christoossx> kje je napaka >(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: UDS 11.10 - Oneiric Ocelot  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4937/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<Jorky> dan
<nafisa> dan, Jorky
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> kako kej?
<nafisa> lenobno ...
<nafisa> prav nič se mi ne da ... delal smo do 6h ...
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> mene pa vse boli
<nafisa> mene tut ... od badbintona
<Jorky> mene pa od batin
<Jorky> pa Å¡e pozdravu se nism do konca Å¡e od prej
<Jorky> prov lame
<nafisa> tepu si se???
<Jorky> ne zares
<Jorky> na treningu
<Jorky> sam je biu un k je z mano treniru mal grob :D
<nafisa> ajaaaa
<nafisa> te pa tak povej
<Jorky> ja sam boli pa vseen
<Jorky> sm čist plav
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> sej mi je žal da sm šu na trening
<Jorky> ampak Å¡it hepns
<Jorky> nimaš kej
<nafisa> sam ... če jih prevč fašeš, je dobr, če počakaš, da se pocajtaš
<Jorky> ja
<Sky[x]> je kdo tukej kej s flashom delal ? :>
<nafisa> mene pa mišice desne roke bolijo ... pa mišice v levem stegnu
<Jorky> maš musklfibr?
<nafisa> ja, to dvoje imam ...
<nafisa> pa sem isto igrala, kot kolegica ...
<nafisa> sam njo pa vse boli
<nafisa> je pa res, da ona v službi skor skos sedi, jst pa dost migam
<Jorky> to je dobro, pomen da si kr v formi. Ene dva dni te bo bolelo pol bo pa minilo.
<Sky[x]> nafisa: kako pa ti migaš v službi ? :D
<nafisa> pa saj niti ni tako hudo
<Jorky> pol pa sploh ni panike
<nafisa> Sky[x], sem ti rekla, da prid
<nafisa> pa boš delu 1x namest mene
<nafisa> pa boš videl, kako je vse to izi, ko ti misliš
<Jorky> ja sej jst bom jutr tud migu v službi
<Jorky> to bo Å¡e veselo
<Jorky> ves kriplast spet un šundr prenašat pa se dret
<Jorky> :/
<Sky[x]> pozna kod kak flash slideshow creator da maš za slideshow pa da bi za vsak slide lahko dal svoj SQF/FLA fajl
<nafisa> jst sem včer se zbudla z groznim glavobolom pa vrat me bolel ... čez dan se to samo stopnjevalo ... potem ob 20.30 smo šli pripravit klub ... potem pa so ob 21.30 začeli hodit ... pa do 6ih zjutr ... na čase sem se šla obrnit v kak kot pa se zjokala ---
<nafisa> pa poleg vsega sem mogla Å¡e striperko varovat ...
<nafisa> in sem res ko najhuj redar Å¡e potem zraven
<Jorky> to pa sucks :(
<Jorky> v kermu klubu pa delaš to?
<nafisa> ne bi o tem :)
<Jorky> ok
<Jorky> sam uprašam :)
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> ej folk, kje bi jst dobila tiste črke, k zgledajo kt izrezane iz časopisa?
<Jorky> am
<Jorky> saša: http://www.dafont.com/
<Seniorita> dafont.com
<sasa84> so tud Å¡-ji? :P
<Jorky> ?
<Jorky> z-ji mislš
<Jorky> to pa mislm da niso
<Jorky> vsaj ne povsod
<sasa84> Š rabm...drugač je brezveze...sm že jst iskala neki
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> kako se po angleško reče  sumniki?
<nafisa> !t sl en Å¡umniki
<Seniorita> Characters
<Jorky> http://www.fonts2u.com/index.html
<Seniorita> Fonts2u.com free fonts
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strupnik: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<sasa84> hvala Jorky ...zdej morm sam Å¡e najdt tist izrezan :P
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> no upam da ti rata najdt
<CrazyLemon> izrež
<CrazyLemon> izrežeš iz časopisa pa je
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> ne, k delam en plakat pa ne morm iz cajtnga :P
<CrazyLemon> nč lol!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> do it old skul style
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: težava z apachejem2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4922/new/posts/
<alyosha> dj dj CrazyLemon ne laži tolko!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kjes sasa84 ;D
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> ljoškooooo
 * sasa84 pošlje veliiiiiik poljubček na morje :D
<sasa84> kje si duša draga
<alyosha> ma evo doma končno
<alyosha> cel dan neki okoli:/
<alyosha> no good
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ti?
<alyosha> si zrihtala posnetek:p
<CrazyLemon> tipa..kr cel dan okoli hodu...si normalen ti človek..boš še shujšau :/
<alyosha> ma ja nisem hodu tolko ne
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> ti tudi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz se vozim okoli:D
<CrazyLemon> a pametno pametno..sm se že ustrašu da boš shujšau gram ali dva
<alyosha> ti si Å¡ow "kolesarit"
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> da te ujame dez
<alyosha> pa nego kaj si nor
<CrazyLemon> včeraj ja..danes ne
<alyosha> še hujšali bomo ja
<alyosha> ke tip res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm bil na nanosu s kolesom
<alyosha> weirdo!
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> si ga dal na avto in peljal gor a?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> i wish :D
<alyosha> dej mona na nanos grem jaz z roralji
<alyosha> uno je ko da se šetaš ob morju tu
<CrazyLemon> dokler je bil asfalt je blo super..pol ko je pršu makadam..jebau me je nanos direkt v ...
<alyosha> do izole
<CrazyLemon> roralji mona :))
<alyosha> pa kaj:DD jaz mam roralje:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ti si res en roralj
<alyosha> fa Å¡ooo:D
<CrazyLemon> in res bi te hotu videt kako greš na nanos z roralji
<CrazyLemon> kdaj gremo?
<nafisa> ljolj
<alyosha> ma u rikverc človek
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma kjes fisna
<alyosha> fistna:D
<alyosha> čovek u soboto sem biw na maturi!
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> kko sem jaz zajeban:D
<nafisa> saj je bil samo esej
<CrazyLemon> ma ti si do jaja človek res!
<alyosha> pa ja esej ja
<alyosha> glavni del slovenćine
<nafisa> ja ...
<nafisa> jst sem ga čist komot spisala
<nafisa> pa smo mel 4 knjige
<alyosha> jz sem ga bolj!
<alyosha> ja ma neke kratke
 * CrazyLemon pisal esej 4
<alyosha> kr neki dj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> jaz sem bolši ja!
<nafisa> drame smo mi mel
<alyosha> pff ce si ti CrazyLemon  4 bom jaz 6
<nafisa> pa niso ble kratke
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo sj ne dobis ocene
<nafisa> jst sem slovenščino mela 7
<alyosha> se sešteje use skupaj
<nafisa> vse skupi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha tebi itak vsi šenkajo ker poznaš ester
<alyosha> in CrazyLemon  ti nisi pisal eseja ampak spis!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sejm krep!
<alyosha> magari ja:/ to ocenjujejo gor po sloveniji neki
<alyosha> CrazyLemon sanjaja ja da je sejm mona
<alyosha> tip delaw neko poklicno maturo
<alyosha> to je za amaterje
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> L
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> jst sem spisala 1178 besed
<nafisa> sem mogla en odstavek črtat
<alyosha> kaj ti povejo tocno kolko besed je blo
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> al si Å¡tela?:D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa to itak vsi vemo..da rada pišeš v prazno :p
<nafisa> da ni blo čez
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> jz sem jih pa lih enih 700 750 mogoče
<nafisa> če sem mela slovenščino 7 ... pol že nisem pisala v prazno
<alyosha> več kot dovolj
<nafisa> prosim, hvala!
<alyosha> use kar so teli met sem napisal
<alyosha> dejdej kao hudi neki usi
<alyosha> a u resnici ste 2 pisali
<alyosha> obadva
<alyosha> jebemcas
<alyosha> jebemvas!:D
<CrazyLemon> js sm dobu 4+1 točko
<alyosha> tu se delate frajere prek irca
<alyosha> dej no CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> tko da fck yea i m good!
<alyosha> ti itak ne spadaš u našo ligo
<alyosha> ti si poklicna matura
<nafisa> alyosha, ne bom ti spričevala kopirala
<alyosha> to je za une ki nemorate delat splošne:D
<alyosha> nafisa photoshop dela čudeže:D
<nafisa> aja, poklicna ima pa tako lahkoooooooooo
<alyosha> jaz ti lahko skopiram diplomo iz harvarda.D
<alyosha> mam doma:D
<nafisa> aja, ne znam ga uporabljat, alyosha
<alyosha> jaa jaaaa
<alyosha> nafisa povej povej CrazyLemon -u da poklicna ne valja
<alyosha> da je prevč lahka
<nafisa> sploh nimam photoshopa
<alyosha> to nardimo mi brez da smo pogledali kam
<alyosha> pa GIMP no
<CrazyLemon> haha..če je preveč lahka  zakaj je nisi šou tkoj delat :)))
<nafisa> ej, če je moj brat naredu poklicno iz slovenščine
<alyosha> ker nisem letnikov naredu!
<nafisa> pol jo lahko čist vsak nrdi
<nafisa> majkemi
<alyosha> in ne ker nebi ocen mel ampak zaradi drugih vzrokov!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiiiight
<alyosha> p aja človek:D
<alyosha> jaz sem iz 10 neocenjenih u 2h mescih
<alyosha> spravu na 4!
<alyosha> pol so pa rekli
<alyosha> ee aljoša ovo neče moči
<nafisa> ene 4 leta nazaj ...
<alyosha> odoh ti
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> k mi je brat pisal ...
<nafisa> 2 leti
<nafisa> ne 4
<nafisa> to bi mogla skopirat
<alyosha> ma poklicna je uno res
<nafisa> pa je zdelal maturo iz slovenščine
<alyosha> za trgovce in to:D
<alyosha> pusti ti crazyja:D
<alyosha> on se tolaži kao
<alyosha> on je 4 pisaw slo.
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> 5, ok ...
<alyosha> jaz sem tudi mew 5 slo. u 4. razredu
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> 4+1
<CrazyLemon> 4+1 lepo prosim :>
<nafisa> jst sem mela 7
<alyosha> ma jz bom 7+8 mona
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pri nas ni bilo možno dobit 7 !
<CrazyLemon> če bi bilo bi js dobu 8!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> pri nas je blo 8
<nafisa> pa velik več je treba znat
<nafisa> ne samo 1x več
<alyosha> nafisa samo moraš it dleat na višji nivo če hočeš 8
<nafisa> ne
<alyosha> na osnovnem je samo 7
<nafisa> slovenščina je avtomatsko
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> ne ti mene lagat
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> ;D
<nafisa> slovenščino smo meli vsi 8 pik možnih
<nafisa> jebotepasmater
<nafisa> ne me jahat
<alyosha> liar liar yo pants are on fier:D
<alyosha> fire:/
<alyosha> jiii haaa
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> dej, ne zgovarji se
<bhc> lol
<bhc> :D
<alyosha> ooo bogdan
<nafisa> pol julija raj povej, s kolk boš maturi zdelal
<alyosha> povej povej
<alyosha> kako se maturo dela!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kupiš u kranju pole
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> pa 9 pišeš
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> k nc
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> nafisa z 8 bom naredu ne se ti sekirat:D
<alyosha> jaz sem naravno inteligenten ful
<nafisa> le glej
<nafisa> drugače ...
<alyosha> zato so me isključli
<nafisa> mam klele korobač
<alyosha> so rekli da sem preveč hud za šolo
<alyosha> to baki:D
<nafisa> ja ja ja
<alyosha> udri sa korobačem:D
<alyosha> what is korobač anywhay:D
<nafisa> sam se morm prej s tvojo zmenit
<nafisa> da te ne bo pustila ...
<nafisa> ker te je baba pregarbala
<alyosha> hahahah
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> eee ja niso lahke
<alyosha> jebotte ju3 gremo na dunaj komaj čakam
<alyosha> gor majo powno ben and jerryja
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> alyosha as zrihtu kej
<bogdanov> kesi crazy
<bogdanov> nafisa :@
<alyosha> bogdanov kaj? pc?
<bogdanov> jes jes
<nafisa> http://stratfordcharter.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/bull_whip.jpg
<alyosha> jes jes
<alyosha> u četrtek dobim
<alyosha> oz. lahko da bo ze prej jaz se
<alyosha> u četrtek vrnem
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> un
<bogdanov> proc
<alyosha> x6 3,2
<bogdanov> kera
<alyosha> 1090T
<bogdanov> plata
<bogdanov> ?
<alyosha> gigabite
<alyosha> neki 880
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> rama
<alyosha> something sometihing
<alyosha> 12gb
<alyosha> 3x4
<alyosha> 4gb
<bogdanov> povej
<bogdanov> kevs
<bogdanov> imu
<bogdanov> pru stuk
<alyosha> da ostane en fraj:D
<bogdanov> zravn okna?
<bogdanov> :PP
<alyosha> hahaha
<nafisa> alyosha, http://stratfordcharter.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/bull_whip.jpg
<alyosha> podpovštrom ga bom mel:DD
<nafisa> to je korobač
<alyosha> ma to nafisa
<alyosha> udri:D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ti povem js kera hiša je..js itak vem kdaj on gre po zalogo sladoleda
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<nafisa> sicer se da z jahalnim take lepe Å¡trehne nrdit
<CrazyLemon> uletiš..se poslužiš..in meni izplačaš 60%
<nafisa> brez znanja mahanja
<alyosha> mam jaz psa čuvaja doma!
<alyosha> vas poje
<alyosha> obadvoje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a una wannabe čivava?
<alyosha> nafisa ti kr ti kr :D
<CrazyLemon> uno dam v lepinjo pa ga pojem mona
<alyosha> kašna čiwawa mona
<alyosha> maltezer!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> alyosha a una wannabe čivava?
<alyosha> krvoloćen ful!
<alyosha> ma ja nikakor wannabe
<alyosha> niti podobno
<alyosha> sploh
<alyosha> pojma ti nimaš
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> on je naučen da skoči za vrat takoj
<alyosha> pa ti ga pregrizne:D
<alyosha> trže trže:D
<nafisa> mene neeeeeee
<nafisa> mene majo kužki radi
<alyosha> ne ne curice samo naskakuje:D
<nafisa> super
<alyosha> pa nego:D
<nafisa> če ti ne znaš, vsaj on opravi :P
<alyosha> dogy style:DD
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> bolše da te jaz ne primem u roke:D
<CrazyLemon> oooo kera kajla
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> kera?:D
<nafisa> sorry ... mogla sem :D
<nafisa> nisem se mogla zadržat :D
<alyosha> nič hudega
<alyosha> te bom ze kje srečal na ulici:D
<nafisa> in kaj pol?
<alyosha> pa vrnem kajlo:D
<nafisa> bo pes opravil, kar bi mogel ti? :P
<alyosha> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> lol  :S/
<alyosha> ne hodim z njim po ulici
<nafisa> evo, CrazyLemon ...
<nafisa> na ulci ga morš poiskat :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ma alyosho itak zlahka najdeš
<CrazyLemon> pojdi za vonjem čevapov
<CrazyLemon> tam je tudi alyosha
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> pa nego
<nafisa> včer sem ...
<nafisa> pa ga ni blo
<alyosha> možno tudi vse oblike cvrtja
<nafisa> jebat ga
<nafisa> CrazyLemon ma napačne podatke
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon je napačen po naravi:D
<nafisa> ni napačen
<nafisa> prov ok je!
<alyosha> ok!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poslušaj nafiso!
<alyosha> napačne podatke ma no
<alyosha> pa ideje
<CrazyLemon> prav ok sm!
<nafisa> sam ...
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<alyosha> on je ze ql:D
<nafisa> včasih ma svoje muhe
<alyosha> se trudi
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> ala spreminjanje topica z limanjem mojih izjav gor
<alyosha> dj grem jaz po mleko rajši za piškotke
<alyosha> bolše bo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> vi niste resni
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> jst jem jogurt
<nafisa> z žiti
<alyosha> jogurt mona
<alyosha> what's wrong with you?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kaj?
<alyosha> pa jogurt ješ
<nafisa> včer sem pa čevape žrla
<alyosha> ja to je že čemu podobno
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> ne pa fucking jogurt mona
<alyosha> to je za Å¡ipce
<CrazyLemon> zdej bi pasali eni čevapi iz nimisa :S
<alyosha> burek i jogurt
<nafisa> je reku šef, da je tjulne preveč nafutru, ko smo vse 3 na sedežni zležavale, preden smo odprli klub
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pejdi s kolesom
<bogdanov> bosanc
<alyosha> bwahahha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma ja
<bogdanov> sam da mas cevape
<bogdanov> pas resn
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jebiga :/
<alyosha> crazy je grvoje mona
<alyosha> -g +h
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> alyosha, si že jedu kruhovo klobaso??
<bogdanov> lool
<alyosha> nafisa  ne hvala
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma rad klobase
<nafisa> tko je, k kruhovi cmoki ...
<nafisa> zraven čevapov ješ
<alyosha> CrazyLemon tud to ne bo držalo:D
<nafisa> ne rabš kruha zraven
<alyosha> ne ne ne
<alyosha> nafisa use narobe delaš:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne laži dej!
<alyosha> zraven čevapow se je ajvar kajmak
<alyosha> urnebes
<nafisa> a klobasice ma rad?
<alyosha> mogoče še krompir
<nafisa> a debele al tanke?
<alyosha> nimam ne
<alyosha> sploh
<alyosha> so zelo neokusne
<nafisa> če jih ti delaš ...
<alyosha> to je bolj od crazyja specialiteta
<nafisa> pol pa res morjo bit neokusne
<nafisa> morš k men prit
<nafisa> veš kake basice mam v skrinjici
<alyosha> ma ne delam jih jaz ne sploh
<alyosha> ne ne ne
<alyosha> no go
<CrazyLemon> alyosha čudak!
<nafisa> prej govori o čevapih
<nafisa> a zdaj se brani pred klobasami ko vegiterjanc
<alyosha> čevapi so super
<alyosha> klobase pa smrdijo
<alyosha> na daleč
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> to so tvoji čevlji, alyosha
<CrazyLemon> tip ma travme
<alyosha> čevapi
<alyosha> pljeske
<CrazyLemon> kake si ti klobase jedu da so smrdele??????
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<alyosha> ma to se tko reče
<alyosha> cepc
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tip je jedu smrdljive klobasice
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> hahaha ma ti si mona
<alyosha> nisem jaz jedu sploh klobas
<alyosha> cuz they are no god!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha človek..da niso ble kisle???
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> kako veš, da niso good ...
<nafisa> če pa probu nisi
<nafisa> mona
<alyosha> vem
<alyosha> kako veš da drek ni dober čenisi probala?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha v šparju maš ful hude pečenice :)
<nafisa> ma ne moreš vedet
<nafisa> če nisi probu
<alyosha> kako veš da drek ni dober čenisi probala?
<nafisa> tako kot ne moreš vedet, če ti v rit paše, če ne probaš
<nafisa> kdo je rekel, da nisem probala? :p joke
<alyosha> kako veš da drek ni dober čenisi probala?
<alyosha> repeat all
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj sem vedu da bo kašna taka ja:D
<alyosha> ugalvnem ni ti treba probat ne da veš da ni dobro
<nafisa> ma ... veš ... je driska boljša
<alyosha> enostavno veš!
<nafisa> ko milkšejk
<alyosha> ja a
<alyosha> mega ti je:D
<nafisa> sam vohat ne smeš
<alyosha> to weird 4 me
 * alyosha off
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<CrazyLemon> 2 girls 1 alyosha
<CrazyLemon> nov internet hit
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ?:D
<CrazyLemon> ne poznaš 2 girls 1 cup ??
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> si vidu unega
<CrazyLemon> ja no
<alyosha> 1 man one jar
<alyosha> al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> ti boš biu namest cup-a
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> to andro gleda in kaže pol
<alyosha> sick bastard
<nafisa> jst bi raje ... kwa že Grega reku ... 2 guys 1 horse
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ko mi je že to dvoje dal na razpolago
<nafisa> nekako so mi konji bolj pri srcu
<alyosha> sick bastards!
<nafisa> alyosha, dej no dej
<alyosha> te bom prijavu na DPMŽ
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne moreš me
<alyosha> oz. DPMC
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ker ne delam ničesar
<alyosha> kaj ne
<alyosha> lahko te jaz prijavim
<alyosha> kamor čem
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> prijavi
<nafisa> sam ne bo nič
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno sem te prijavu!
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ker ne delam nič takega
<alyosha> jaja
<alyosha> pa mačke mečeš naokrog
<alyosha> pa z jugoti se zaletavaš
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ?????????
<alyosha> sekunda:D
<nafisa> mačke jst jem
<nafisa> v kitajski
<alyosha> ehh ne najdem:D
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> Bilko. ?
<nafisa> Bilkoooooooooooo
<Bilko> :)
<Bilko> mal te rabm,,,
<Bilko> lej mam en comp tle asus k72f...
<Bilko> z intel HD graficno...
<Bilko> pa sm hotu gor dat ubuntu..
<Bilko> in k bootam not sem zašpila in to je to. Črn zaslon
<Bilko> vrjetn grafična neki zeza
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa liveCD/USB a normalno lahk uporabljaš?
<Bilko> mal brskam po netu, sam vidm da ni enostavn
<Bilko> ne tut live ne dela...
<Bilko> gre do tm k izbiraš pa to....
<Bilko> včer sm tut 10.10 gor instaliru
<Bilko> pol pa tema
<Bilko> tut z live je tema
<CrazyLemon> uh
<Bilko> zašpila, se prav je not v ubuntu pol je pa tema
<Bilko> vidm da je kr jeba to naštimat
<CrazyLemon> po moje ni not
<CrazyLemon> to sam gre mimo gruba (tist k izbereš)
<CrazyLemon> in ne pride nikoli not v ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> če želiš to preverit pejt še enkrat zagnat pc
<CrazyLemon> pa tam kjer se ustavi pritisneš CTRL + ALT + F1
<Bilko> sam k grem live z 9.10 zaigra kot da je v ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> če ti vrže vn "login" okno
<Bilko> aha
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da se je zagnal
<CrazyLemon> če ne vrže..pomeni da ga neki je.. in se ne more zagnat
<CrazyLemon> kak syslog pogledaš
<CrazyLemon> /var/log/syslog
<Bilko> bomo vidl...včer k sm instaleru gor 10.10 mi je za login vrgl ja in sm se loh logiral, sam GUI nism mogu pognat
<CrazyLemon> no zalaufaj tist ctrl pa to
<CrazyLemon> prijavi se not
<CrazyLemon> pa tist log poglej
<Bilko> pol sm pa win7 gor dal....sam bi rad ubuntu probu...
<Bilko> bom zdej probu
<Bilko> hmm v 9.10 ne nardi nč....bom probu z 10.10...
<Bilko> hmm tut tle nc ne nardi. si prepričan da bi ta kombinacija mogla kej narest tm k se izbira?
<nafisa> bo kdo jabolčka?
<Bilko> ko ko sm mel instaliran 10.10 mi je dal za logirat
<Bilko> ne tnx nafisa
<nafisa> bilko ... ti pošljem kako zgodbico?
<Bilko> :) tvoje zgodbice so 2hard-core zame
<nafisa> ne mojo
<nafisa> iz natečaja
<Bilko> lahko :) ce ni tok hard-core :)
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> ni ni
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<alyosha> hahha CrazyLemon sividu nov video?
<alyosha> avto Å¡ola:D
<sasa84> ljošk
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> oo šaška:D
<sasa84> hihi
<nafisa> evo, Bilko ... maš
<Bilko> tnx bom poznej prebral
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> saj ti jih bom več poslala
<CrazyLemon> Bilko jah probaj na svojem pa boš vidu če kaj naredi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> potem kot "izhod" pa si zapomni ctrl alt f7
<Bilko> smart :) ....in če ne nardi tega, to pol pomeni?
<CrazyLemon> da se očitno ni do konca zalaufau
<Bilko> hmmm...in to pomeni...ne razumem glih
<CrazyLemon> jah Bilko to pomeni da če teb auto vergla a ne vžge...ga lih ne moreš vozit ane :D
<Bilko> ma bom kr win7 pustu pa je, k jih mam že gor. Itak ni zame comp, sam sem hotu da proba ubuntu
<Bilko> ja heh....kako pa loh nardim da vžge :) zakaj ne vžge
<CrazyLemon> jah..neki ga že matra da noče vžgat hudič :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750244024
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Asus K72F-TY023 2,26 GHz - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> a je to ta laptop?
<nafisa> fuuujjjjj, kako frizuro ima lu
<Bilko> ko sm instaliral 10.10 in ko sm bootal je slo not sam je ostal v konzoli in sm se tut logiral lahko. Sam ni hotl gui zagnat, drgač pa sm lahko skaku po ubuntu...
<Bilko> ja laptop je
<Bilko> lol nafisa , pr men moja tut tko prav
<CrazyLemon> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+k72f
<Seniorita> Asus K72F    [LinLap - Linux Laptop Wiki]
<CrazyLemon> očitno na 10.04 laufa
<Bilko> hmm...bom nasnel 10.04 pa probu live
<Bilko> pa bom probu
<CrazyLemon> spodaj pa sta opisani dve rešitvi za touchpad pa za hibernacijo
<Bilko> vlečm, pa bomo vidl kaj bo...
<Bilko> tnx za enkrat
<nafisa> Bilko, sem ti vse poslala ... uno tahard sem pa ven dala
<Bilko> lol, tnx nafisa  :)
<nafisa> ni panike
<Bilko> bom prebral k bom mel cajt
<nafisa> tyt :)
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/slovenci-med-sportno-najaktivnejsimi-evropejci.html
<Seniorita> Slovenci med športno najaktivnejšimi Evropejci - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ..ti kvariš povprečje!
<bogdanov> haha
<Mikoar> tooo
<Mikoar> adame
<nafisa> lol :D
<nafisa> js probavam kr aktivna bit, no
<nafisa> kolkr lahko pač
<nafisa> :( spet se mi je tema namizja menala v to svetlo ... fuuuuujjjjj :((
<alyosha> dj dj CrazyLemon
<alyosha> nisi resn
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha piha kaj pri vas?
<nafisa> v LJ piha
<nafisa> na kozjanskem piha
<nafisa> za drugje pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> kako se uredi oštevilčenje strani v oo.org ?
<CrazyLemon> pa tako da prva stran ni oštevilčena :)
<nafisa> čak, grem pogledat ...
<nafisa> oblika
<nafisa> očtevilčevanje
<nafisa> se mi zdi
<nafisa> al misliš na sloge???
<nafisa> al oštevilčevanje strani?
<CrazyLemon> vem js kako se to doda
<CrazyLemon> samo mi doda za vse strani
<CrazyLemon> na*
<CrazyLemon> pa nafisa..men se zdi da je delo z gručo in ne gručami :D
<hruske> CrazyLemon, za slog strani izberes prva stran
<CrazyLemon> hruske kje bi to zbral?
<CrazyLemon> v tistem dropdown meniju?
<hruske> f11
<hruske> se ti pokaze tool za sloge
<hruske> in kliknes na ikono kjer je stran
<hruske> pa izberes prva stran.
<CrazyLemon> f11 je fullscreen ?
<hruske> a ti je sel na fullscreen?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<hruske> o.O
<hruske> meni format -> styles and formatting
<hruske> a mas windows al kaj ti ni jasno
<hruske> glede na to da je bil f11 full screen
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu 10.04
<bogdanov> crazy
<nafisa> F11 je tud pri meni full screen
<bogdanov> kasn
<bogdanov> federe
<bogdanov> nadal
<bogdanov> kad jih
<bogdanov> djokovic
<bogdanov> sve jebe
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> neporazen
<bogdanov> od novembra
<bogdanov> podru rekord
<bogdanov> toj to
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> bogdanov, tipkare ... srce ... kak ti to pišeš, da te nič ne štekam?
<bogdanov> ma bistvo
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> djokovic je najbolsi tenisac
<bogdanov> na svetu
<bogdanov> sam to mors vedt
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> sam zakaj morm to vedet?
<bogdanov> tko da lah rugas hrvoje
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> dan po tem, ko sem full badbinton špilala ... pa me mišice v roki bolijo
<nafisa> ti pa men o tenisu
<bogdanov> kva spilas
<bogdanov> ce nemors
<nafisa> če me od šefa punca vlekla, da morm
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> če od šefa hčerka kej reče je res :D
<nafisa> če ona kej reče ...
<nafisa> kaj pa vem
<nafisa> ena je ok
<nafisa> ena je pa mal ... neresna
<CrazyLemon> pics! :)
<Sky[x]> pics!
<Sky[x]> !g dsads
<Sky[x]> !g dsads
<Sky[x]> !g dsads
<Seniorita> The Advertising Artwork of Dr. Seuss http://orpheus.ucsd.edu/speccoll/dsads/index.shtml
<Seniorita> The Advertising Artwork of Dr. Seuss http://orpheus.ucsd.edu/speccoll/dsads/index.shtml
<Seniorita> The Advertising Artwork of Dr. Seuss http://orpheus.ucsd.edu/speccoll/dsads/index.shtml
<upd> are you on drugs ?
<Sky[x]> [21:51:12] [Seniorita PING reply]: 12secs
<Sky[x]> hehe
<hruske> !g pics
<Seniorita> Fresh Pics http://freshpics.blogspot.com/
<CrazyLemon> matr kako piha :)
<nafisa> ja, full
<nafisa> v skladišču kr tuli
<Sky[x]> skladišču ?
<nafisa> ja, skladišče mam tut
<upd> a maš dece notr zaprte
<nafisa> itaq
<nafisa> prid ... Å¡e tebe :D
<upd> komot :)
<nafisa> tam imam brisače, rjuhe, lestve, šampone rezervne, omare, ogrodja postelj, motorko, orodje za šraufanje pa heftanje ... deske ...
<CrazyLemon> orodje za Å¡raufanje = dildo , straponi etc.
<nafisa> spet mi je chroma zaprlo
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej, no
<nafisa> saj nimam tega na tone
<upd> nafisa: požen ga  v terminalu pa boš vidla error naslednjič, al pa
<upd> !g ubuntu chrome browser log
<Seniorita> google chrome browser in ubuntu wont print http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/google-chrome-browser-in-ubuntu-wont-print-786911/
<upd> !g ubuntu chrome browser crash log
<Seniorita> Repeated crash on startup - Ubuntu Lucid Lynx - Google Chrome Help http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=191fb00b6ccb3909&amp;hl=en
<upd> !g izbaci sisu
<Seniorita> Izbaci sisu ili okreni dupe, i imaces mnogo prijatelja na fb-u xD ... http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=86174675737
<upd> kurac
<CrazyLemon> loooooooool
<nafisa> jao
<upd> ...
<Sky[x]> !g explot db
<Seniorita> Exploits Database by Offensive Security http://www.exploit-db.com/
<nafisa> včer sm izbacila sisu
<Tadej> folk a na freenode se da komu msg pustit preko kakega notice service?
<nafisa> včer sm izbacila sisu
<nafisa> grrrrrr
<nafisa> :P*
<CrazyLemon> Tadej hmm..men se zdi da bi se mogl dat
<CrazyLemon> enkrat sm se igral s tem..dost let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem če freenode to omogoča
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da prašaš na #freenode
<nafisa> upd, saj pač ... to bo trajalo, da se mi sesuje
<nafisa> kaki 2 uri
<nafisa> sem živčna, če imam kr tko terminal odprt
<nafisa> ne najdem mape od chroma :S
<Tadej> memoserv
<Tadej> kako pa lahko najdem kako je nekdo reg. ce user ni online?
<upd> a jezus
<upd> 2h met odprt terminal
<upd> groza :)
<nafisa> jaaaaaa
<upd> dj na drug desktop pa je
<nafisa> ammm ...
<Sky[x]> eh daš & nakonc pa ga zapreš :D
<nafisa> dej povej, kako ga zalaufam
<nafisa> če ne vem, v keri mapi je
<Sky[x]> al pa v screen poženeš :D
<Tadej> ali drugace povedano ali kdo ve kak user ma sasa84? :)
<upd> tko da chrome napišeš
<upd> pa tab stisneš
<upd> pa enter
<upd> če se ne bo forkal ja...
<CrazyLemon> Tadej dvomim da se je saša registrirala
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Tadej> damn :)
<CrazyLemon> pošlji ji mail al pa sporočilo na fb pa je
<Tadej> najbol ja...
<nafisa> tadej ... men povej pa ji po mailu pošljem
<upd> Tadej: kaj bi pa rad pošlji na email
<upd> evo..
<nafisa> :P
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: memserv je
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kok si ti firbčna
<Tadej> nafisa: bom sam poslal :)
<nafisa> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> Tadej nč ji ne povedat
<CrazyLemon> kr sam pošlji
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> tako :D
<Tadej> :P
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, čist nič mi ne privoščiš
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nope :D
<nafisa> edino, kar mi privoščiš, je, da mi je ves čas nerodno pa da vedno neumna ven izpadem
<upd> zakaj ven, izzpad neumna not :P
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš da neumna ven izpadeš?
<nafisa> ker ti kdaj tako speleš :P
<CrazyLemon> kako tako?
<nafisa> skos mi mori, naj na 11.04 posodobim
<CrazyLemon> izključi pa ti ne bo morilo
<nafisa> sem že 1x
<CrazyLemon> dej Å¡e 1x
<nafisa> pa očitno bom mogla res formatirat lepo ...
<nafisa> pa na novo gor dat
<nafisa> sam probala bom 11.04 ... pol bom pa nazaj dala 10.10
<CrazyLemon> zakaj 10.10 ?
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk uporabljaš classic
<CrazyLemon> al pa unity 2d
<nafisa> baje da počasnej dela
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> kak pol Å¡ele na mojem malem netbooku
<nafisa> tako da ... sam sprobala bom
<nafisa> pol pa nazaj dala to, na kar sem navajena
<nafisa> o marija
<nafisa> vip talent show
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Več IP-jev na enem systemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4927/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> haha ... ko sem pa napisala, da je tokratni party zastonj ... pa jokajo eni, zakaj ne morejo prit ... jao jao jao
<Sky[x]> ej a ni bil en ubuntu release party zdj enkrt al Å¡ele bo ?
<CrazyLemon> ni ga bilo
<CrazyLemon> in če bo bo enkrat po 15.5
<Sky[x]> aha
<nafisa> a ne bo točno na 15.5?
<CrazyLemon> takrat je piknik
<nafisa> aja, piknik
<nafisa> pol bo pa Å¡e party?
<nafisa> jaoooo
<nafisa> sam da dobite gajbo pira, a?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> cevte
<bogdanov> rabl
<bogdanov> varnosnika
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ej, ne mislim bit tak kot varnostnik
<nafisa> no way
<nafisa> že tko sem bla včer striperki ...
<nafisa> pa je blo vse skupi bit prov naporno
<CrazyLemon> eno noč bla varnostnica striptizeti pa se že pritožuješ
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> nisem bla samo to
<nafisa> že svoje redno delo mam naporno
<nafisa> kaj ko Å¡e to zraven ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ZlobneZ: pravice za dostop do map  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4938/new/posts/
<nafisa> ej, kako se pa mapo pod geslo da?
<upd> !g ubuntu set password for folder
<Seniorita> how to password protect folder? - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572365
<upd> it is so fu* hard
<upd> :)
<upd> in
<upd> lahkonoč.
<nafisa> mašina, je hitr
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: pravice za dostop do map  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4938/new/posts/
<nafisa> sam na tv pogledam, pa ga že ni
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] iztok85: Kako dostopat do win particij?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/226/new/posts/
<nafisa> a grupo morm nrdit? :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ZlobneZ: omejevanje dostopa do map  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4938/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: omejevanje dostopa do map  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4938/new/posts/
 * bogdanov slaps CrazyLemon around a bit with a large trout
<bogdanov> sniper reloaded?
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-30
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 12.10 = Quantal Quetzal | 12.04 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 12.10 = Quantal Quetzal | 12.04 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Zerg+Rush
<Seniorita> Zerg Rush - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/pocenitev-bencina-dizla-in-kurilnega-olja/282132
<Seniorita> Pocenitev bencina, dizla in kurilnega olja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> no fcking way!
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> zakon :)
<Sky[x]> https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/#surf-the-web
<CrazyMelon> stupid xchat
<zdobersek> :/
 * zdobersek kupu Wiimote, ampak Wiimote ne poveze :/
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> grem spat!
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.brendangregg.com/specials.html
<Seniorita> Specials
<zdobersek> perl!
<zdobersek> FUJFUJ
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo uporabljaj audacity?
<CrazyLemon> je dovolj uredu za splitanje .mp3 fajla ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: super je.
<zdobersek> lahk pa probas z ffmpegom v konzoli, ce ti ne bo dost.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a-a
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vem kdaj se en konča
<CrazyLemon> in drugi začne
<CrazyLemon> ker pof.... radio v avtu
<CrazyLemon> ne mara predvajat velikih mp3 fajlov
<CrazyLemon> al pa CDji neki je...
<zdobersek> USB?
<CrazyLemon> ker sm že 3 cdja vrgu v smeti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i wish :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Santa listens.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek santa aint paying ~1k € for usb radio
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: watnow
<zdobersek> 1k?
<zdobersek> be no silly!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..2d radio + kontroler za obvolanske komande ni cheap!
<CrazyLemon> 2din*
<zdobersek> 2din?
<CrazyLemon> oh god!
<CrazyLemon> !g 2din
<Seniorita> Parrot Asteroid CK, Asteroid Nav, Asteroid 2DIN infotainment ... http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/08/parrot-asteroid-ck-asteroid-nav-asteroid-2din-infotainment-sys/
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: raje preberi opise :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: potem si pa sam poj, ko si v avtu.
<lynxlynxlynx> maybe, cdrewind :)
<zdobersek> ni omejitve po dolzini, dokler si sam not.
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> pozabu it v trgovino
<CrazyLemon> dont even try
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil dvakrat
<CrazyLemon> vedno mogu čakat
<CrazyLemon> fcking turisti
<CrazyLemon> 15min za dve Å¡katli sladoleda
<zdobersek> za vsako skatlo si su posebi?
<zdobersek> bl si ti guzvo delu kokr turisti
<zdobersek> jebes to!
<zdobersek> smo ze resl, is cool ...
<CrazyLemon> kaj tebe mede zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: der Wiimote.
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha
<CrazyLemon> wohoo
<CrazyLemon> audacity did the job
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> nek xorg driver mi serje in prevzema input iz wiimotea
<CrazyLemon> delete the bastard
<zdobersek> on the morrow!
<zdobersek> noc.
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-01
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo kako orodje za testirat cdje če so v redu...a bi se to dalo z fsck ?
<Sky[x]> huh
<CrazyLemon> že 5 cdjev vrgu v smeti
<CrazyLemon> samo zato ker tile verbatim pof... cdji niso vredni niti 0.02
<CrazyLemon> €
<Sky[x]> to se pa strinjam ja
<Sky[x]> kva pa hoc dat na cd ?
<CrazyLemon> mp3je
<Sky[x]> edin ce mas popraskane ...
<Sky[x]> al pa da ti jih cd player ne zazna vredu
<CrazyLemon> včeraj jih kupu :)
<gandalfar> zmanjsaj hitrost snemanja
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ce ti na kompu vse vredu predvaja pol bi ti tud drget mogl :)
<CrazyLemon> gandalfar sm dal na 24x pa ne je... nič
<Sky[x]> glede hitrosti pa musko skos na 8x pecem
<Sky[x]> ucer sem enga na 24x verbatim pa ni blo problema
<CrazyLemon> sm snemal na philipsove 48x pa delajo normalno
<CrazyLemon> bom probal še v fotrovem avtu da vidim če tam delajo
<gandalfar> bah, zdej majo pa PPA builderji guzvo :D
<CrazyLemon> nemorem verjet
<CrazyLemon> 5. cd je prepoznal
<CrazyLemon> ter predvajal
<CrazyLemon> brez 'disc error'
<CrazyLemon> gandalfar kaj pa buildaš? :)
<gandalfar> pspaa
<gandalfar> pspp
<CrazyLemon> play station portable ports? :>
<gandalfar> gnu verzija spss-ja
<gandalfar> amm en program za statistiko/analitiko zganjat nad podatki
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<gandalfar> tak fancy excel, ce obdelujes ankete :)
<CrazyLemon> fdv program :D
<gandalfar> ja :)
<gandalfar> tud
<CrazyLemon> !forum spss
<Seniorita> [rešeno] problem pri zagonu SPSS-a (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5425/
<gandalfar> hehe
<gandalfar> upam da cez ene 2 leti naujo vec studenti rabl spss-ja ganjat
<CrazyLemon> ker boš ti do takrat spisal boljšo alternativo? :D
<gandalfar> ne
<gandalfar> ker se pspp tolk lepo razvija
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..lunch time.. o/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1434-1: Samba vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1434-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1435-1: ImageMagick vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1435-1/
<Tardus> glih mal opazuje, kao se pasavec obnaša. zaenkrat čisto ok, bil je 1 error message kake 2x, sedaj pa je zginil
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si mogoče kdaj šel s kolesom na učko?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, imam pa sodelovca, ko redno hodi
<CrazyLemon> in kaj pravi? so kul proge pa makadam?
<LorD_DDooM> Tam je itaq miljon enih poti, načeloma je pa dost zahtevna trasa AFAIK.
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim, da je še eno mednarodno tekmovanje na Učki
<CrazyLemon> ni miljon
<CrazyLemon> 8 jih je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Close enough :)
<CrazyLemon> v brošuri zgleda zahtevna
<CrazyLemon> ni pa 20% naklon
<CrazyLemon> kar je good enough for me
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> A boste Å¡li furat gor?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ja
<LorD_DDooM> Lepa
<CrazyLemon> sam mal me skrbi vreme :)
<CrazyLemon> http://prognoza.hr/tri_print.php?id=tri&param=Primorsko-goranska&code=Ucka_tunel
<Seniorita> Prognoza vremena za 3 dana
<CrazyLemon> baje da bo dež
<LorD_DDooM> Super, vam ne bo vroče :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam ni fajn bit na visokem ko grmi :D
<LorD_DDooM> To pa to, ker nimaš karbonca :P
<CrazyLemon> true that :D
<LorD_DDooM> A si sprobal poj oni app za trackanje?
<CrazyLemon> samo ogljik tudi prevaja elektriko :D
<CrazyLemon> sports tracker?
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> vedno pozabim :)
<LorD_DDooM> karbon je kompozit, ne prevaja to elektrike
<LorD_DDooM> A peptalk na Endomondo si že sprobal?
<CrazyLemon> nope..men se zdi da je to sam za Pro verzijo
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ne rabim da mi telefon govori "you can do it" , "my grandma is faster than you"  etc.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Mene je zadnjič frend fajn strollal, sem furam, pa kar naenkrat začne mobitel se dret "WARING; THERE BE DRAGONS!
<LorD_DDooM> Meni nič jasn
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> men se ne bo dru ker mam izklopljene  podatke :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ko ti lahk v real time text-speach predvaja
<LorD_DDooM> slab :P
<CrazyLemon> če bi mel še podatke vklopljene pol bi mi baterija še manj zdržala :D
<CrazyLemon> že tko mi v 60% primerih zmanjka baterije predn pridem do cilja :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ja očitno imaš crap mobitel, meni vse deluje :P
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je crap..ampak nekoč ni bil!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-02
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1436-1: Libtasn1 vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1436-1/
 * CrazyLemon zmatran
<LorD_DDooM> U, kak ste se imeli n aUčki?
<CrazyLemon> zajebano! :D
<CrazyLemon> kr poglej na endomondu kok mi je rablo za bogih 27km :D
<CrazyLemon> na enem delu je makadam zihr mel cca 20%+ naklona
<CrazyLemon> MAKADAM! :D
<LorD_DDooM> Proper :D
<CrazyLemon> smo mogli kr gor porivat kak km :D
<LorD_DDooM> A ste samo po makadamu vozili?
<CrazyLemon> samo  zadnjih cca. 3.5km je bil asfalt
<CrazyLemon> glavna cesta ubistvu
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi tam je bil naklon 13, 14%
<CrazyLemon> sam moram nekam exportat da mi pokaže kok je bilo skupaj višinske
<CrazyLemon> frendu je napisalo 1800m
<LorD_DDooM> 1800 se sliši zelo veliko, glede na to, da je višina gore 1200m
<LorD_DDooM> Drugače lahko exportaš v .gpx, pa v kakem drugem proramu čekiraš
<LorD_DDooM> programu*
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je najvišji vrh 1401
<CrazyLemon> sam mi smo Å¡li na druge proge
<LorD_DDooM> No saj, vaš max
<CrazyLemon> kjer se pa vzponov pa spustov
<CrazyLemon> je*
<CrazyLemon> dost+
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Maximum speed:	287.6 km/h
<CrazyLemon> lol
<LorD_DDooM> what!?
<CrazyLemon> ma nek gpx information report generator je to napisal :D
<LorD_DDooM> Seems legit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/571815-the-2012-top-7-best-linux-distributions-for-you
<Seniorita> The 2012 Top 7 Best Linux Distributions for You | Linux.com
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/9241564/British-tourists-fined-for-drunkenly-stealing-penguin-from-Australian-theme-park.html
<Seniorita> Video: British tourists fined for drunkenly stealing penguin from Australian theme park - Telegraph
<marko_> CrazyLemon, Kolega a si tu
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-03
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gimp-28-stable-finally-available-for.html
<Seniorita> GIMP 2.8 (Stable) Finally Available For Download ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> no freakin way
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> upam, da so popravili ui za brush size
<lynxlynxlynx> nope, wtf
<CrazyLemon> one baby step at a time :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa to so lih v tej veji zajebal
<lynxlynxlynx> 2.7/2.8
<lynxlynxlynx> maš tist "scrollbar/clickbar" za nastavljat velikost orodij
<lynxlynxlynx> privzeto na 10, kot je vidno iz screenshotov
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak to je samo par procentov Å¡irine
<lynxlynxlynx> največkrat pa rabiš popravljat stvari z brushi velikosti par pikslov
<lynxlynxlynx> totalen usability fail
<lynxlynxlynx> tko kot današnji mail od avaaza
<lynxlynxlynx> država nas ddosa!!11111 podrobnosti na naši strani ...
<CrazyLemon> kako naj oni vedo kaj ti največkrat rabiš? :)
<CrazyLemon> eni večkrat verjetno rišejo pa rabijo 10+
<lynxlynxlynx> kakor je blo prej, je blo čist fajn
<lynxlynxlynx> in če probaš spremenit z miškinim koleščkom: HA, try again, spreminja decimalke
<lynxlynxlynx> najmanj, kar bi lahko naredili je, da je velikost relativna na velikost kanvasa
<lynxlynxlynx> na začetku sem mislil, da je samo arch dodal kak glup patch, ampak na žalost ni tako
<lynxlynxlynx> in pri decimalkah: stotine, da ne bo pomote
<lynxlynxlynx> default 20 px, max ma pa okoli 1400
<lynxlynxlynx> you can't explain that
<zdobersek> haters gonna live.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje si musko.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol?
<CrazyLemon> This bug affects Ubuntu 10.10, Maverick Meerkat. Maverick has reached end-of-life and is no longer supported, so I am closing the bugtask for Maverick.
<CrazyLemon> this is how they do it at Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> čakajo da pride ubuntu do EOL in zaprejo bug :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni druge. reproducaj bug v 12.04 pa ga bojo prec popravl.
<zdobersek> PA ZAKAJ
<zdobersek> ZAKAJ VEDNO MEN
<CrazyLemon> ZATO
<zdobersek> MLEK SKIPI
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker nimaš ure!
 * CrazyLemon ima kuhinjsko uro !
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> gg ubuntu.
<zdobersek> na enem sistemu se je U1 instalacija obdrzala, na drugem not that much.
<CrazyLemon> u1 saks es
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: every cloud has its storms
 * zdobersek philosophsta
<CrazyLemon> the dropping box cloud does not!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon fanboi
<CrazyLemon> realist !
<zdobersek> mhahah
<zdobersek> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5NTk
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Electronic Arts At Ubuntu Summit; Linux Games Coming?
<CrazyLemon> old!
<miha> Vaš e-poštni ID je zmagal (450.000,00 evrov), španska "El Gordo" Mednarodno E-mail loteriji nagrada v srečne številke in 9/11/13/24/43 Glej ES/9420X2/68. Da bi postopek za stik:
<miha> STALLION MEGA CLAIM AGENCY
<miha> G.David Moolman.
<miha> E-pošta; infosgas10@rocketmail.com
<miha> Tel +34-602-425-580 (govori angleško)
<CrazyLemon> wow!
<CrazyLemon> to je pa kr dost dnarja
<miha> ja.. je
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš?
<CrazyLemon> pokliči!
<CrazyLemon> pa govori angleško!
<miha> jst pa včer pa dans končno naštudiru GLU.gluUnProject .. zdj znam "klikat" po 3d sceni :D
<miha> dolg sm rabu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> glu glu
<lynxlynxlynx> carski interface pun
<zdobersek> 'Hello guys,first at all, sorry for my bad English, but I'm italian and my teacher isn't good.'
<zdobersek> Blame it on the teacher ...
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: ugotavljam, da je v bistvu ful preprosto, če veš, kaj morš naredit.. sam mal sm rabu, da sm ugotovu kaj za vraga sploh treba
<miha> Å¡ele odgovor tle me je razsvetlil http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9906759/opengl-gluunproject-returns-wrong-coordinates
<Seniorita> android - OpenGL: gluUnProject returns wrong coordinates - Stack Overflow
<miha> ko sta pa dve točki za z=1 in -1 pa pač najbližje presečišče.. nism mogu verjet da dela :D
<CrazyLemon> a komu kaj pomeni "d\x81"
<CrazyLemon> v apache logu sm to najdu
<CrazyLemon> in zravn ni pisalo niti GET niti POST request
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<miha> CrazyLemon: hekajo te
<CrazyLemon> miha thats obvious
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako naj dekodam njihove ukaze
<CrazyLemon> recimo "N\xfc\x86\xdf(\xd8\xce+Z\xd2G\xdb*j\xb5\xdf\\p"
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda kot hexdump+obični znaki
<CrazyLemon> ampak kako se dekoda tale  hexdump+obični znaki :D
<lynxlynxlynx> vse \x.. bi preračunal v ascii znake, ostalo pustil (*, p)
<CrazyLemon> done that..nič pametnega ne pride vn
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm, že taprvi je večji od 127
<CrazyLemon> Nü†ß(ØÎ+ZÒÛ*jµß       to bi bilo nekako to
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi so večji od 127, mogoče je zamaknjeno
<lynxlynxlynx> ni mi pa jasno kako naj bi imelo kakršnikoli vpliv na računalnik :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je to sam trigger
<CrazyLemon> kode ki je že bila v enem sumljivem templateu
<CrazyLemon> +not
<miha> http://www.radioantena.si/strani/Ekipa.aspx?ID=12281
<Seniorita> Radio Antena - Oddaje
<miha> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> master troll
<Sky[x]> kvaj zanc jogurt mu z okusom hruske pa vanilije
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima samsung galaxy event se je pravkar začel
<Sky[x]> link ?
<CrazyLemon> !g thenextgalaxy
<Seniorita> The Next Galaxy http://www.thenextgalaxy.com/
<Sky[x]> ql tnx :)
<zdobersek> mini orkester
<zdobersek> se apple se ne spomne
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> a je to tista iz the gadget showa ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, lihkar pravi, da je s tvja
<CrazyLemon> joj ne korejca na oder
<CrazyLemon> kdo ga bo razumel
<zdobersek> hahaha ... komicni vlozek atm.
<CrazyLemon> lol..si vidu tistga na kisiku
<CrazyLemon> its that badass event
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> inspired by water, wind, leaves and pebbles ... ??
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> pebbles shape.. water touchscreen
<CrazyLemon> leaves weight.. wind..fast as the wind
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> 145 drzav ... SLO? kdaj? ...
<CrazyLemon> end of may
<zdobersek> ... se kr ploscica.
<CrazyLemon> whhhyyyyyy non english native speakers..whyyyy
<zdobersek> francozi & belgijci so pa le boljsi napram azijcem ...
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> najs kolig
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/03/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-preview-hands-on/
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S III preview: hands-on with the next Android superphone (video) -- Engadget
<zdobersek> meh, siri wannabe :/
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda pa kul
<CrazyLemon> ni mi pa kul hardware button
<Sky[x]> ma ta button men tud ni ok
<Sky[x]> nej ga ze dajo stran a raj vcji zalon
<CrazyLemon> zihr je tam sam  zato da lahko "S Voice" uporabiš
<CrazyLemon> u madona
<CrazyLemon> 4.8"
<CrazyLemon> not so najs kolig
<CrazyLemon> mmmm najs
<CrazyLemon> wireless charger
<Sky[x]> kaj ?
<Sky[x]> a res hudo
<CrazyLemon> thats it...lame
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> in kaj ti je ostal v spominu crazy ? :D
<Sky[x]> jst sem mel sam przgan pa poslusal
<CrazyLemon> wireless charger :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] samo vi radi pretiravate ane :>
<CrazyLemon> "supermobilnik"
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: baje da lahko gldas film pa vmes posto beres ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jp
<CrazyLemon> video je zmanjšan
<CrazyLemon> pa premikaš ga po zaslonu lahk
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi resizeaš
<CrazyLemon> in hkrati počneš XY
<Sky[x]> k tega pa jst ne morm
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne
<CrazyLemon> sej nimaš quad corea
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi to je touchwiz feature
<CrazyLemon> in ne android 4.x
<Sky[x]> se youtube se ugasne sam da grem na home
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> je pa čudno to da se yt ugasne
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa igrice?
<CrazyLemon> al pa film ?
<Sky[x]> youtube se ti more na novo nalozit pol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1438-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1438-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-04
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Smartphone-Super-AMOLED-Touchscreen-Megapixel-Android/dp/tech-data/B007VCRRNS
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S3 Smartphone 4,8 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
<CrazyLemon> če želi kdo samusnga met :D
<CrazyLemon> samsunga*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: how much pa bo?
<CrazyLemon> klikni na link? :)
<zdobersek> WHHOHOOOHOHOOOA
<zdobersek> 2 BOM KUPU!
<zdobersek> lol.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: would you like to share a Samsung Galaxy S3?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek of course i would!
<CrazyLemon> here you go http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2012/05/projectgggdsc01353mat600-1336075895.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://i50.tinypic.com/fvfqxs.jpg here YOU go!
 * zdobersek & CrazyLemon are happy users of Samsung Galaxy S3
<CrazyLemon> you bastard
<CrazyLemon> js ti dam celega ti pa men sam polovico
<CrazyLemon> prekleti Å¡tojerc!fsi ste enaki!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: meni pol, tebi pol. nea mi tu delat problemof
<zdobersek> jas sem kolegialen, da znas.
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> sam pebble boš dobu
<CrazyLemon> S pebble*
<zdobersek> whatevah.
 * zdobersek off
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1430-3: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1430-3/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<CrazyLemon> * AClockWorkLemon (dcefecdd@gateway/web/freenode/ip.220.239.236.221) has joined
<CrazyLemon> !
<lynxlynxlynx> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hXlDoglYbiQ/Typ-8Qme2QI/AAAAAAAACas/Lus-TrmiyyQ/s499/picard-fail_499x327.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whatnow?
<zdobersek> Yahoo je pa fasu Simcicev sindrom.
<CrazyLemon> win8 pa ne bo predvajal dvdjev!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek too much hassle :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, zakaj?
<zdobersek> zakaj jih ne bi?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/4/2998106/windows-8-drops-dvd-playback-media-center-upgrade
<Seniorita> Windows 8 drops DVD playback, only available with paid Media Center upgrade | The Verge
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<zdobersek> ga ne bom uporabljal -> CrazyLemon je iskal link zastonj.
<zdobersek> ampak hvala.
<CrazyLemon> nisem iskal
<CrazyLemon> ampak sem bral
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, seveda si ...
<zdobersek> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=microsoft_windows_8cp&num=1
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Microsoft Windows 8: Mostly A Crap Wreck
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js berem ok?! berem!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst pa plavam v radiatorju. deal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who are you kidding..ti ne znaš plavat
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you I am kidding.
<Sky[x]> Grega ne dobim grr :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: btw, ko ze pravis, da ne znam plavat:
<zdobersek> dobu sem enga srebrnega morskega konjicka, potem pa se dva ZLATA delfincka
<zdobersek> tko da, znam plavat.
<CrazyLemon> ma priden..konjicka si dobu
<CrazyLemon> pa delfincka tudi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> !g castoreum
<Seniorita> Castoreum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castoreum
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<CrazyLemon> Castoreum is used in “high class” perfumery for “refined leathery nuances.” It is also reportedly used in some incense, and to contribute to the flavor and odor of cigarettes. In food, castoreum is used to flavor candies, drinks, and desserts such as puddings.
<CrazyLemon> Castoreum is a bitter, orange-brown, odoriferous, oily secretion, found in two sacs between the anus and the external genitals of beavers
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<marko__> heil
<Mmike> Hello, lads. Koliko iznosi DDV u postotcima, u Sloveniji?
<Mmike> (Znam da nije Ubuntu-related, al' ne znam gdje bih pitao)
<lynxlynxlynx> višji je 20%
<zdobersek1> http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/04/apple-samsung-99-percent-profits/
<Seniorita> Visualized: Apple and Samsung occupy the 99 percent... of phone profits - Engadget
<zdobersek1> Nokia ... whoah.
<Mmike> lynxlynxlynx, hvala!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si vidu tole http://www.bikepark.si/ ??
<Seniorita> Fun Bike Park Kranjska Gora
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kul zadeva :)
<LorD_DDooM> ja, to so lansko leto odprli če se prav spomnim, bojda je res carsko
<zdobersek1> tle smo mel pa apokalipso
<zdobersek1> der judgment day
<zdobersek> je sekal, je padal ..
<CrazyLemon> toča? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tud baje, tle pr men sicer ne, na kozjanskem pa skor zagotov
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/foto-toca-najvec-skode-povzrocila-na-koroskem.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Tudi danes nalivi, Celje pobelila toča
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa cel dan sonce :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ze plavas?
<zdobersek> sonce ze maste, ampak morje tudi.
<zdobersek> in morje danes prekomerno poplavja.
<zdobersek> a ves.
<zdobersek> rokavcki pa to, pa slavfi. mas vse?
<CrazyLemon> fse mam!
<CrazyLemon> fse!
<zdobersek> pa znas plavat?
<CrazyLemon> a moram znat? če pa mam rokavčke pa slavfe ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je priporocljivo.
<zdobersek> to so bolj plavalni _pripomocki_ kot nadomestki.
<CrazyLemon> imam tudi plavutke!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa underwater scooterja?
<zdobersek> alcatraz-style!
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e :/
<zdobersek> to bad, u die.
<zdobersek> too*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1437-1: PHP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1437-1/
<Mmike> s cime smo mi seedali torrente onomadne jednom za ubuntu?
<Mmike> ok, obo je bilo puno jednostavnije sto sam mislio :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-05
<Sky[x]> ravno ubuntu 12 server verzijo nalozu :)
<Sky[x]> kdo kle
<Sky[x]>  ?
<zdobersek> mhm.
<Sky[x]> apt-get enga paketa nimam
<Sky[x]> in ga morm s tukejle dol potegnt
<Sky[x]> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gitosis/0.2+20090917-14
<Seniorita> “gitosis” source package : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<Sky[x]> a slucajno ves kam ?
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: poisc .deb
<Sky[x]> to je tole predvidevam
<Sky[x]> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gitosis/0.2+20090917-14/+files/gitosis_0.2+20090917-14.debian.tar.gz
<Sky[x]> sam da ga morm se odpakirat vrjetn
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: to je source
<zdobersek> izvorna koda.
<zdobersek> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/gitosis
<Seniorita> gitosis : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<zdobersek> kle so pa deb paketki
<Sky[x]> aha vidm ja
<Sky[x]> zdj morm pa nekak ta paket pognat al ga dat v tocno doloceno mapo ?
<Sky[x]> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Sky[x]> tnx je slo zdj :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: doubleklick
<zdobersek> in ga odpre software center
<Sky[x]> terminal sem :)
<zdobersek> hipster! :>
<Sky[x]> nv kdaj sem jst nazadne po ubuntuju klikov :D
<Sky[x]> ko je unity prsu ven pomoje ko sem hotu vidt kako zgleda pa deluje ta stvar :)
<zdobersek> aja, ti si sadjar ...
<Sky[x]> sadjar ?
<Sky[x]> a ce uporablam ubuntu samo prek terminala si pa sadjar ?
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: a nimas maca?
<Sky[x]> aja na ta nacin si mislu ja mam ja
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: apple -> sadje -> sadjar.
<zdobersek> :>
<Sky[x]> jp dojev ja :)
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: to sem za CrazyLemon-a napisu.
<zdobersek> tudi mali fantki morajo razumet!
<Sky[x]> hm en problem mam
<Sky[x]> sudo -H -u gitosis gitosis-init < urban_gitserver_virtualbox_ubuntu.pub
<Sky[x]> kva tcno naj bi tole sploh nardil
<zdobersek> nimam blage.
<Sky[x]> vrjetn neki v smislu da ne rabm gesla vpisvat
<Sky[x]> k zdj se hocem povezat ap me za geslo sprasuje grr
<CrazyLemon> man sudo ffs
<Sky[x]> glih berem :P
<Sky[x]> -H je home directory -u pa user
<Sky[x]> sam neki ni ok k me sekr sprasuje za geslo
<Sky[x]> pa pr sem mam .pub v .ssh
<CrazyLemon> a si zihr da gre .pub v ssh
<CrazyLemon> in ne v authorized_keys fajl ? :)
<Sky[x]> authorized_keys naj bi popravu se neki zdjle gledam
<Sky[x]> append pub key to git’s autorized keys list
<Sky[x]> # cat /dev/shm/id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<Sky[x]> sploh nobenga authorized_keys fajla nimam je pa res da mam clean install
<CrazyLemon> seveda nimaš
<CrazyLemon> sej ga boš naredu z
<CrazyLemon> >>
<Sky[x]> sem ga najdu zdj
<Sky[x]> sam mam notr ze
<CrazyLemon> najprej ga nimaš v .ssh
<CrazyLemon> zdej si ga pa najdu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> locate authorized_keys
<Sky[x]> mi ni najdu nic
<CrazyLemon> čemu locate
<CrazyLemon> authorized_keys mora bit v ~/.ssh/
<CrazyLemon> če tam ni
<CrazyLemon> ga narediš
<CrazyLemon> oziroma samo daš cat pa >>
<CrazyLemon> in se bo že sam naredu
<Sky[x]> no to sem zdj naredu pa me se vedno sprasuje za pass
<CrazyLemon> pol neki nisi prav naredu :)
<Sky[x]> klele berem pa niv posebnega ne pise
<Sky[x]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<Seniorita> Git - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> glede gita ne bi vedu..sam očitno je da to ne gre v authorized_keys tako kot pri SSHju oziroma rsyncu
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Sky[x]> gre v ta fajl
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: pr men je bil problem, tole sem mogu dodat v .ssh/config http://pastebin.com/CSqPdKxd
<Sky[x]> AJA EH NE OBSTAJA VEC :)
<zdobersek> OH HAH :>
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: vazn da zdj vse dela hehe :D
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: tko je prav, sej je racunalnik.
<Sky[x]> zdj se z gitom igram pa mergam ene 2 veje skupej
<Sky[x]> pa mi sploh ni jasn kako to zdj skupej spravt :)
<Sky[x]> ze kej dlov s tem ?
<Sky[x]> delov*
<CrazyLemon> omg..its magic johnson!
<Sky[x]> ?
<miha> LSD, UNIX in !g BOINC
<Seniorita> BOINC http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
<miha> !g SETI
<Seniorita> SETI Institute http://www.seti.org/
<Sky[x]> http://www.delo.si/zgodbe/sobotnapriloga/nepremisljenost-ali-udar-na-visoko-solstvo-in-znanost.html
<Seniorita> Nepremi&scaron;ljenost  ali udar na visoko &scaron;olstvo  in znanost?
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-06
<CrazyLemon> lejga k se pršu pohvalit da je na UDSu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<BigWhale> ne morem spat :>
<CrazyLemon> mam js zdravilo za to
<CrazyLemon> napišeš novico
<CrazyLemon> in takoj po tem boš veš kak lepo spal..to ne moreš verjet :>
<esperanto> test
<CrazyLemon> failed
<esperanto> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek want some http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/cherries.jpg ? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<zdobersek> te mam na sumu, da so spricane.
<zdobersek> to pa ni BIO.
<CrazyLemon> sej ti ne bi niti dal!
<CrazyLemon> in so spricane..samo so bio spricane!
<zdobersek> ... rajs ne ugibam, s cim.
<CrazyLemon> s koprivami!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ene 5 crvov sem ze nasu na sliki.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek boš mogu upgrejdat dioptrijo :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek muff!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: m?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek skupina.. muff
<CrazyLemon> kr dobri so! :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lej kaj je vn prisl
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSXlkc9UFE4
<Seniorita> Florence and the Machine - Breath of Life [Lyrics]      - YouTube
<miha> hm
<miha> mam probleme z množinami v androidu
<zdobersek> v androidih? :>
<miha> ja
<miha> http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/resources/string-resource.html#Plurals
<Seniorita> String Resources | Android Developers
<miha> za values-sl mi jemlje samo "one" in "other"
<CrazyLemon> pa ne uporabit values-sl :)
<miha> ja kaj pa naj?
<CrazyLemon> values ?
<miha> CrazyLemon: values je privzet jezik
<miha> če imaš "sl" locale in values-sl obstaja, uporablja tega
<miha> torej mam values angleški tekst
<miha> values-sl pa slovenski
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> pol pa reportaj bug :)
<miha> in kaj to pomaga?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..kaj pa pomaga reportanje buga
<CrazyLemon> ffs :)
<miha> However, I've found that only "one" and "other" actually work (despite the others being used in the android source!). http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3715014/android-pluralization-not-working-need-help
<Seniorita> xml - Android Pluralization not working, need help - Stack Overflow
<CrazyLemon> http://grepcode.com/file/repository.grepcode.com/java/ext/com.google.android/android-apps/2.3.3_r1/packages/apps/Calendar/res/values-sl/strings.xml
<Seniorita> GrepCode: packages / apps / Calendar / res / values-sl / strings.xml - Source Code View
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je tudi v uporabi samo one pa other
<CrazyLemon> 1 ura pa 2 ur :D
<miha> ja
<CrazyLemon> yahsu sasa84
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> oo CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> poročen? že kak otrok na poti???
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> poročena*
<miha> sasa84: dan
<sasa84> jp...zdj se pišem paparizou :P
<CrazyLemon> me veseli!
<sasa84> noseča? hm...bomo čakal do naslednga mesca d vidmo :P
<sasa84> živjo miha  :)
<CrazyLemon> zrihtaj kak vikend :p
<sasa84> a bi ti blo na peloponezu kul?
<CrazyLemon> peloponez? wtf..a nisi bila na lesbosu?? :/
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon ...klasična grčija
<sasa84> solun, atene, korint, mikene, delfi,...
<CrazyLemon> oh..no lezbos
<CrazyLemon> to sploh niso počitnice
<sasa84> lesbos sploh ni tok lep... zame osebno ;)
<sasa84> preveč je zelen.. :))
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimaš
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> p.s. prehitel sem te v karmi o/ :>
<sasa84> oooo ;)
<sasa84> bravo! ;M)
<Grumpek> http://shrani.si/f/3g/mE/13Ivp8Ob/gunsdont.jpg
<sasa84> Grumpek, LOL :)
<sasa84> *zeh*
<CrazyLemon> kaj..a je slovenija predolgočasna zate al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> fensi Å¡mensi grik grl
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> big fat greek wedding? :)
<CrazyLemon> without the wedding
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<miha> :D
<miha> BigWhale: @canonical?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<CrazyLemon> miha ?
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Seniorita ?
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> TEST INTELIGENCE http://www.nevtron.si/rnlinux/test/
<CrazyLemon> nevtron..ne no :D
<BigWhale> miha, what?
<miha> 18:52 -!- BigWhale [b@conference/canonicalproductsprint/x-jajnfweaftqyhdwm] has joined #ubuntu-si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj če je slovenija predolgočasna?
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> *zeh*
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> miha, ja, tle sem na canonicalov network prkloplen v hotelu
<BigWhale> na UDS-u sem
<miha> UDS?
<BigWhale> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<miha> ah
<miha> kaj zamujamo? :)
<BigWhale> nic se, ker se v resnic se ni zael
<BigWhale> jutr
<miha> bo kak video al kej?
<CrazyLemon> miha če bi prebral novico @ubuntu.si bi vse vedu
<miha> ne berem :)
<CrazyLemon> tko pa ..nimaš pojma :>
<miha> res je
<BigWhale> tocn to!
<miha> sm zdj prebral
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a bo napisana kaka novica direkt z UDSa? :>
<BigWhale> se bom potrudil
<BigWhale> bom napisal kaj je Electronic Arts povedal
<CrazyLemon> no točno to me tudi zanima :)
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa not so much :)
<BigWhale> haha
<BigWhale> gora se ze trese ... da vidmo, ce se bo rodil kej vec k mis ...
<CrazyLemon> bi bil že čas :)
<sasa84> ah ja...
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, tvoj bug sem popravil :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale tvoj bug je bil..js sm ga samo prijavil :P
<BigWhale> od Georgija je bil
<BigWhale> k je on to pisal
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> v This means war
<sasa84> sj...en na druzga valite krivdo :P
<CrazyLemon> govorijo srbsko :D
<BigWhale> Jah jest n
<BigWhale> ne
<sasa84> bigi, kje ti pohajaš?
<Sky[x]> lp
<notna> Pozdravljeni vsi, ki še niste na X factorju . . .       Ima morda kdo idejo, kam pobegne system, ob neuspešni nadgradnji na novo verzijo Ubuntu-ja?
<CrazyLemon> em.. pobegne kako? vstane iz škatle ter začne teč ?
<notna> Ob zagonu systema, mi včeraj ekran ponudi nadgradnjo na zadnjo verzijo. Pa bom, če že ponuja, si rečem, pa mlinček melje tja do polnoči in čez. Jo kar mahnem spat. Zjutraj pa čudo čudno vse zmrznjeno, brez življenja. Ugasnem dol, potem se je pa začelo. Ponudi mi šest (6) različnih opcij starta, pa vedno pride do ponovnega zagona in tako se loviva. Neuspešno seveda.
<notna> Zdaj pa iščem nekaj zelo kratkega v ISO stilu, da bi ga prebudil z CD-ja, morda pa je še kaj podatkov gori.
<CrazyLemon> no zaženi spet cd..pa daj 'Preizkusi Ubuntu'
<CrazyLemon> nato pa poglej če se tvoj disk nahaja gor
<CrazyLemon> pa prekopiraj podatke
<notna> Sem bil hudo pameten, pa sem s spleta pretočil na prenosnik, desktop verzijo, piše, da ISO, res pa ARJ, pol sem se pa čudil zakaj ne trza  .. . . . . .
<CrazyLemon> ARJ?
<lynxlynxlynx> woah arj
<notna> sorči win rar, enako nečitljivo
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ne .rar-a svojih .iso fajlov..tko da ne vem kaj si ti dal dol :)
<notna> kt kaže nekaj s strani Ubuntu.com, pa tako dobro, dolgo tam nekje okoli 700MB, čakal da je brada zrasla, pa tri CD je zastonj pekel
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj si ti klikal ampak js nikjer na ubuntu.com strani ne najdem .rar-a
<notna> sicer pa je enaka zadeva oz pvezava tudi na ubuntu.si pod prenosi, ponudi     ubuntu. XXXXXX.iso   potem pa prenaša res tako ime le da je type win rar archive
<CrazyLemon> narobe
<CrazyLemon> to si ti naštimal da tvoj windows povezuje .iso  z WinRarom
<notna> kako pa ?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno si klikal po .isotu in nato te je windows prašal s katerim programom ga želiš odpret in si izbral WinRar
<notna> samo kliknem prenos pa me noben ne praša kako bi jaz to rad imel
<CrazyLemon> ali pa si ob namestitvi WinRara označil da je privzeti program za .iso WinRar
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da je drugo
<CrazyLemon> in da si samo klikal 'Next' ob namestitvi programa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni več važno
<notna> če želim prenesti datoteko mi sploh ne da nobene možnosti da bi se odločal. Vzami ali pusti.
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, kar zapeči (kot iso)
<miha> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307859
<Seniorita> How to change or select which program starts when you double-click a file in Windows XP
<notna> Razen če za stavbno pohištvo, po default- u  da to opcijo
<notna> Miha, hvala ti lepa. Eno reč sem uspel že urediti, s pomočjo tvojega linka. Zdaj pa naprej v nove zmage. . .
<notna> hvala
<miha> me veseli. sem mislil, da je bila povezava odveč
<notna> kot kaže izdelovalci oken "mislijo" namesto uporabnikov. Vse je nastavljivo, ob pogoju, če veš kje. Hvala še enkrat.
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-29
<zdobersek> http://twistedsifter.com/2013/03/most-perfectly-timed-photos-ever/
<Pepelka> The 50 Most Perfectly Timed Photos Ever «TwistedSifter
<Pepelka> »  By Internet standards, a perfectly timed photo occurs when two of the following three conditions are met: 1. Perfect Place 2. Perfect Time 3. Perfect Angle Sometimes the holy trinity of perf...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: [Ubuntu Server 12.04] 2x ETH, težava pri internetnem dostopu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40075/#p40075
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Bumblebee 3.2.1 Released With Ubuntu 13.04 Fixes, New Options  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3Imo5BW8vTM/bumblebee-321-released-with-ubuntu-1304.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snezynka: Live CD-ja mi ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40076/#p40076
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Configurable NotifyOSD Updated For Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6f_5oglajtQ/configurable-notifyosd-updated-for.html
<Tadej_> ppl kje se da dan danes dobro kvaliteto mp3 dobit?
<dz0ny> soundcloud :)
<sterna> youtube?
<dz0ny> v obeh primerih youtube-dl
<sterna> ja sej to sm mislu
<CrazyLemon> youtube mi priporoča video "i love my small boobs"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> so your boobs are huge?
<sterna> small boobs so najbols
<zdobersek> al so zadel zebljico na glavico?
<CrazyLemon> i love my small boobs!
<sterna> k so aero
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: this http://i.imgur.com/yryESIS.gif and this http://i.imgur.com/xXxPIpO.jpg
<dz0ny> game is called name that actress :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tisto iz chucka?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Live CD-ja mi ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40077/#p40077
<zdobersek> nc aero! fej!
<dz0ny> Eliza Dushku in Yvone
<sterna> o ja aero je ftw
<sterna> ne pa da vse neki opleta
<zdobersek> na oni dve pupi sem komentiru
<zdobersek> ceprav .. ju lahko vzamemo za vzorec, kaj je prevlko
<zdobersek> in kaj je aero
<sterna> kiri dve?
<CrazyLemon> " this http://i.imgur.com/yryESIS.gif and this http://i.imgur.com/xXxPIpO.jpg"
<sterna> funny js tle vidm 5 zensk
<CrazyLemon> js sm vidu 4 boobs
<sterna> so pa prakticno vse kokr tok aero no
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Liquid Prompt: An Adaptive Prompt For Bash Or Zsh  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QBiCn7LGqZo/liquid-prompt-adaptive-prompt-for-bash.html
<zdobersek> sheesh
<zdobersek> 18 nas je.
<zdobersek> in to takoj po releasu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ves, promotor, svoj dolg?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dat
<dd123> pozdrav, iščem testerje za tole: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40078/#p40078
<Pepelka> Firefox ne izbriše celotne zgodovine (Stran 1) - Programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Firefox ne izbriše celotne zgodovine  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40078/#p40078
<dz0ny> is R33D3M33R == dd123?
<dd123> lol :)
<dd123> ne spomnim se gesla na pamet
<dd123> ampak, to sem jaz ja :P
<dd123> pa če ima kdo bugzilla račun, bi mu bil hvaležen če lahko to objavi
<dd123> če seveda lahko poustvari ...
<dd123> ker meni se zaradi enega buga pač ne da računa delati
<dd123> raje browser menjam ;)
<dz0ny> pri meni se pobriše
<dz0ny> poglej kateri programi so Å¡e povezani na datoteko
<dd123> no, jaz sem imel not 223 urljev
<dd123> in kako naj to naredim?
<dd123> to je pojavlja tudi na Windows ...
<dz0ny> na win maš locked file al neki takšnega
<dz0ny> mislim je bilo kar pogosto da se je kak app obesil na file pa ga nisi uspel pobrisat
<dd123> ja samo če jaz empty dam v sql managerju vse počisti
<dd123> places.sqlite pa uporablja samo firefox.exe
<dz0ny> lsof | grep places.sqlite
<dz0ny> pod linux
<dz0ny> pa sumim da se spremembe shranijo ko zapreš program
<dd123> jah, saj rebootam firefox po čiščenju
<dd123> ampak strani so tam
<dd123> celo 1 leto stare
<dz0ny> a obstaja kakšen sqlite debug fo firefox
<dz0ny> da vidiš kaj engine počne
<dd123> hmmm ...
<dd123> to bi bilo zanimivo
<dd123> samo zdaj sem že počistil
<dd123> se mora nabrati spet :)
<dz0ny> !g debug firefox sql queries
<Pepelka> SQLite Manager :: Add-ons for Firefox - Mozilla Add-ons https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager/
<dd123> jah, nimam pa pojma kako bi to pametno uporabil
<dz0ny> mja ne moreš
<dd123> neki trigger lahko nastavim, to je pa to
<dz0ny> po moje je kakšen addon pripet na bazo
<dz0ny> in ko ti rečeš pobriši se ukaz ne izbvede
<dz0ny> izvede
<dz0ny> ker un addon blokira al pa kaj počne
<dz0ny> jaz si to tako predstavljam
<dz0ny> pod win je pa ogromno te golazni
<dz0ny> data vault, babylon search, ask etc
<dz0ny> in te blazno zanima kaj ti brskaš po
<dd123> ja, ampak jaz tega niti nimam
<dd123> adblock plus bi lahko kaj shranjevalk
<dd123> ampak dvomim
<dz0ny> kaj pa tisti wot
<dz0ny> web of trust, je tko funny name
<dz0ny> pa antivirusi tud kao bedijo
<dz0ny> nad tem
<dz0ny> tako piše na moz kb.
<dd123> ok, ampak to lahko na Linuxu izločim
<dz0ny> :)
<dd123> bom testiral
<dd123> heh, zdaj pa clear dela
<dd123> nič ni treba resetirati, vse počisti
<dz0ny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616982/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> mislim cel kup gleda ta places.sqlite
<dz0ny> od js do html5 storage zadev
<dd123> uff
<dz0ny> uu dns cache tud
<dz0ny> mja kr pomemben file za forenziko :)
<dz0ny> wow http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/cassini/multimedia/pia14944.html
<Pepelka> NASA - The Rose
<Pepelka> »The spinning vortex of Saturn's north polar storm resembles a deep red rose of giant proportions surrounded by green foliage in this false-color image from NASA's Cassini spacecraft. Measurements have sized the eye at a staggering 1,250 miles (2,000 kilometers) across with cloud speeds as fast as 330 miles per hour (150 meters per second). This image is among the first sunlit views of Saturn's north pole captured by Cassini's imaging cameras. When the 
<R33D3M33R> tudi na Linuxu dela
<R33D3M33R> očitno so določene stvari ostale od kake stare različice
<dz0ny> al je pa NSA na daljavo izključila sledenje :P
<R33D3M33R> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dat wat
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: moraš http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2012/29c3-5338-en-enemies_of_the_state_h264.html pogledat :)
<Pepelka> CCC-TV - Enemies of the State: What Happens When Telling the Truth about Secret US Government Power Becomes a Crime
<Pepelka> »Video Streaming Portal des Chaos Computer Clubs«
<dz0ny> it ain't funny
<dz0ny> and this http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2012/29c3-5385-en-not_my_department_h264.html
<Pepelka> CCC-TV - Not my department
<Pepelka> »Video Streaming Portal des Chaos Computer Clubs«
<CrazyLemon> HTC One je ta trenutek nesporno najlepša napravica med Androidi. Dizajn je ravno prav ukraden od Appla in ravno prav originalen.
<CrazyLemon> le kaj bi druzga pričakoval od *.mobitel.si
<dz0ny> a je ajn napisal al alja?
<dz0ny> jan..
<CrazyLemon> od alje je to za pričakovat ja..ampak je tokrat bil peter :)
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi od jana bi pričakoval še bl kot od alje
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> SI-CERT ‏@sicert 7h
<CrazyLemon> Preiskujemo botnet, ki poplavlja z UDP paketi na vrata 0. V njem sodeluje nekaj slovenskih sistemov - tudi tiskalnikov. #linux
<CrazyLemon> vrata 0 ?
<dz0ny> knock, knock neo :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..nisem vedu to foro z vrati 0 :)
<dz0ny> zjed lahko napiše na tw TIL there is port 0 and you can enter matrix if you hack it.
<dz0ny> sedaj*
<dz0ny> woot je to z mano
<CrazyLemon> ipad again? :>
<dz0ny> nope, desan stran možganov hitreje dela kot leva
<dz0ny> desna
<dz0ny> ffs
<CrazyLemon> ahahah
<zdobersek> ihihih
<dz0ny> tko da je smeh popadel da je X kliknil
<dz0ny> meh spat bo treba zgleda
<dz0ny> https://www.dnevnik.si/ljubljana/namesto-kiberpipe-menza-mediji-pod-eno-streho
<Pepelka> Namesto Kiberpipe menza, mediji pod eno streho | Dnevnik
<Pepelka> »Po napovedih direktorja Študentske organizacije Univerze (ŠOU) v Ljubljani Andreja Klasinca, se organizaciji v prihodnje obeta temeljito prostorsko in vsebinsko prestrukturiranje. Svoje poslovne prostore namerava namreč ljubljanska študentska organizacija s Kersnikove v celoti preseliti na Vojkovo 63, v izpraznjenih prostorih v mestnem središču pa naj bi v«
<tinkster> zdravo narod :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] TheR: Katera slovenska banka podpira urejanje poslovnega računa iz Linux-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40079/#p40079
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Katera slovenska banka podpira urejanje poslovnega računa iz Linux-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40080/#p40080
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Katera slovenska banka podpira urejanje poslovnega računa iz Linux-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40081/#p40081
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-30
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z19vR1GldRI
<Pepelka> Switch to the Nokia Lumia 920 Windows Phone -- Engadget's Readers Choice Smartphone of the Year - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Don't fight. See why now's the time to switch to the Windows Phone Nokia Lumia 920: Engadget's Readers Choice Smartphone of the Year. Make the switch: http:/...«
<zdobersek> prvi komentar: "49 Androids/49 iPhones aaand 2 Lumias. So﻿ their marketshare is right in this Commercial"
<miha>  Sarath C pred 2 minute
<miha> Only two people in the room uses﻿ NOKIA! :)
<sterna> "pred 2 minute"
<miha> čeprav morm rečt, da me mal mika ta lumnia. recimo icrap me ne gane 0%
<sterna> stab it with your grammar nazi blade
<sterna> lumia
<miha> mkey
<sterna> wp je kr ok platforma uresnic
<sterna> ma pa problem da microsoft skos neki izumla toplo vodo
<sterna> mislm stvari k so ze proven to work vcasih nardijo tko k je treba
<sterna> vcasih pa probajo bols pa zaserjejo
<sterna> in pol vseen dajo not, god knows why
<miha> sterna: mene bolj moti da je 0% kompatibilnosti med ms verzijami
<miha> recimo android Å¡e vedn laufa software za recimo 1.6, tud na 4.x
<miha> microsoft pa kr neki, par verzij so težil s silverlight, glih ko kdo začne uporablat, je pa že "zastarelo"
<sterna> hm ja sam to so cist razlicne platforme
<sterna> mislm uno je bil windows mobile zdej je pa windows phone
<miha> ja no kaj
<sterna> 7 pa 8 pa afaik sta vsaj prblizn kompatibilna
<miha> že tko majo <1% marketa
<dz0ny> ta star os je bil samo Å¡minka na wince
<sterna> ja
<miha> pol pa Å¡e kompatibilnosti ni znotri %
<sterna> ja to je mal zalostn ja
<sterna> glede na to da so tolk veliki bi si loh prvoscl backwards compatible platformo
<sterna> ampak po drugi strani so lih zato k so tak dinozavr mal zagnojil s tem prehodom na win8 pa pac
<sterna> ful enih sprememb k so cel pain
<sterna> za corporate
<miha> sm ugotovil da win8 ma končno neki podobnega virtual desktopom.. appi na start screen so taki
<miha> :D
<miha> scrolaš start screen, pa maš desktope
<miha> napredek!
<dz0ny> miha: pa ogromno white space
<dz0ny> bo pa ios7 baje tud flat design, bože
<miha> dz0ny: hočm rečt, glavni razlog, da je zame win neproduktivn je, da ne morm prenašat med 10 programov na enem desktopu
<miha> in to zgleda na starem windows desktopu pač ni izvedljivo
<miha> zdj z win8/9 bodo morda to zrital :p
<dz0ny> miha: btw en je iskal enega ki se ukvarja z razvojem java/linux
<dz0ny> janejanez je mel nick :)
<miha> lepo
<dz0ny> pa so te predlagal :)
<miha> :$
<miha> ste mu dal mail?
<dz0ny> zdobersek bo vedel
 * zdobersek gre brat
<zdobersek> miha: nisem dal maila, sam referenco sem ti naredu
<miha> tud prov
<miha> kaj je pa rabu?
 * miha zdj ugotovu, da c# skor isto kot java. morm kej mono probat :)
<zdobersek> hah
<dz0ny> c# je mal boljš kot java no
<zdobersek> ni nic konkretnega povprasu, iskal je sam java-savvy ljudi
<zdobersek> still, both is shite
<dz0ny> ti ni treba za vsako stvar overloaded zadev
<dz0ny> zdobersek: waht then? rust,go ?
<dz0ny> what*
<zdobersek> karkoli zaziba tvoj coln
<zdobersek> cetud je c#/java
<zdobersek> ampak vse je shite
<zdobersek> vse
<zdobersek> ni ga jezika, da bi delal kot se Å¡ika
<zdobersek> delal,* kot
<miha> dz0ny: razloži? :)
<miha> dz0ny: a ni sam razlika, da je pr javi default virtual, če ni final, pr c# pa obratno?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuporc: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40086/#p40086
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/avstrijska-sodnica-ni-izjavila-da-so-bili-slovenski-politiki-podkupljeni.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Avstrijska sodnica ni izjavila, da so bili ’slovenski politiki podkupljeni’
<Pepelka> »Z dunajskega deželnega sodišča so sporočili, da avstrijska sodnica Maria Zöllner v razsodbi v primeru Patria ni izjavila, da so "bili slovenski politiki podkupljeni". Rekla je le, da obstaja "verjetnost, da je bil nekdo v Sloveniji podkupljen".«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Pepper Flash Player For Chromium In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6pB_3GJzeDU/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<dz0ny> miha: govorim o apiju, ne o jeziku. Oz Oracle pravi da je java == API :P
<dz0ny> btw kako je z ws pa rtc podporo pri ta nove .net
<dz0ny> po pravici nisem #c pogledal že kakih 5 let
<miha> :)
<polz> folk, a je ze kdo od vas oprazu, da na temle ljubljanskem free wifi
<polz> blokirajo prakticno vse razen IRCa?
<CrazyLemon> lp
<miha> lp
<yang> thinkpenguin tpe-n150usb totally free hardware/firmware wifi adapter
<janezjanez> miha
<janezjanez> ...
<zdobersek> miha: ^
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download Lightworks Linux Public Beta [Professional Video Editor]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/nL6OJPNF-1g/download-lightworks-linux-public-beta.html
<miha> sterna: http://www.casnik.si/index.php/2013/04/30/nadskofa-s-kricanjem-kletvic-in-polivanjem-napadle-homoseksualne-aktivistke/
<miha> dober dan janezjanez
<Pepelka> Nadškofa s kričanjem kletvic in polivanjem napadle homoseksualne aktivistke | Časnik
<Pepelka> »Pred dvema tednoma je skupina napol golih radikalnih feministk šokirala svet, ko je s kričanjem kletvic in polivanjem z vodo, na univerzi v Bruslju napa...«
<miha> janezjanez: kako gre?
<sterna> miha: prov majo
<sterna> aktivistke.
<sterna> nadskof jih zali.
<miha> sterna: gole radikalne feministke zvenijo obetavno. zakaj mene ne polivajo z vodo :p
 * miha fovš
<sterna> premal jih zalis i guess
<miha> dobrota je sirota.
<sterna> ni dost da reces da spadajo v kuhno, mors tut rect da jim mora bit vera v boga v zadostno uteho, da ne cutijo bolecin ob druzinskem nasilju
<sterna> tko k un ateist k so ga pretepl v bostonu k je reku mormonom da je bla una ekonomlonc bomba bozja volja
<miha> sterna: pa saj to je upravičena izjava. skrivnostna so pota gospodova, pa v bistvu je z nebeškega stališča važno zveličanje duše, ne pa dolžina tuzemeljskega življenja.
<miha> nedolžne žrtve gredo v nebesa? al je to sam pr muslimanih? :)
<sterna> vem
<miha> bi mogla sasa84 razložit
<sterna> plus kristjani naj bi odpustili
<sterna> mislm da grejo nedolzni skor povsod v nebesa
<miha> vsaj to
<sterna> v islamu so mal zajebal to da ce si mucenik gres v nebesa
<sterna> zdej se pa folk kr pobija, ko kaksni japonci
<miha> sterna: že, ampak po moje je to krivoverstvo, da je samomorilec mučenik. mučenik si lahko pri obrambi, ne pri napadu, kaj šele javnem samomoru
<miha> ti muslimani majo problem, da ni papeža, ki bi odločil kar je res. vsak mali mula lahk svoje tolče
<miha> pol pa odvisn kiro mulo poslušaš
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Why Did Geary’s Fundraiser Fail?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YnbL-hCnF6E/geary-fundraiser-fails-at-half-way-mark
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Lightworks for Linux Public Beta Available for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qRXbriXjhyU/lightworks-enter-public-beta
<janezjanez> ah
<janezjanez> je že šel
<sterna> kaj pa rabis?
<janezjanez> sterna, se ti spoznaš na Javo?
<sterna> uh hm
<sterna> ja, ampak bojim se, da je to napacn odgovor
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40087/#p40087
<zdobersek> zakaj potem ne reces 'ne'?
<sterna> k bi vseen pomagal ce je kej trivialnega
<sterna> ce je velik dela pa nimam casa :|
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuporc: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40088/#p40088
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Nautilus 3.4 Features Back In Ubuntu 13.04 With SolusOS Patched Nautilus  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1HUTkKYroZo/get-nautilus-34-features-back-in-ubuntu.html
<janezjanez> sterna: a uporabljas Hibernate ali kateri drug ORM za Javo?
<sterna> redno ne
<sterna> veliko sem delal s hibernate nad postgresql
<sterna> nekaj tudi z oracle 9 pa 10
<sterna> slabo poznam HQL
<janezjanez> nekaj casa nazaj sem zasledil da naj bi obstajal java-native ORM ?
<janezjanez> sprasujem zato, ker se ne vem katerega se naj lotim
<sterna> hibernate je kr pogost v industriji
<sterna> verjetno tudi dalec najbolje podprt od skupnosti
<sterna> joinaj #hibernate
<sterna> verjetno obstaja in ima gor folk ki pozna hibernate
<yang> evo dobil 2 reviji od jehove price
<yang> da vidm ce kaj pametnega pise noter, razen da bo kmalu konec sveta
<yang> kako zascititi svojo lastnin...poskrbite da bodo okna vasega doma in vrata avtomobila zaprta...ocitno je pisano tako da se osnovnosolci razumejo
<yang> tudi o spletnem kriminalu pisejo in fishingu
<zdobersek> vse to nerelevantno glede na podano dejstvo o koncu sveta
<zdobersek> komplet neresni
<yang> pa dobro za konec sveta lahko pogledas vec kriznih zarisc, sirija, sk...ne rabis bit jehovc
<yang> tam se lohk res kej skuha, se predno pride velika povodenj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40089/#p40089
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Katera slovenska banka podpira urejanje poslovnega računa iz Linux-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40090/#p40090
<zdobersek> rabim en pastebin za datoteke velikosti >500kB
<zdobersek> predlogi?
<zdobersek> paste.ubuntu.com it is
<CrazyLemon> pastebinit fool!
<zdobersek> do not take me for a fool, you silly!
<CrazyLemon> i take all fools for a fool
<CrazyLemon> fool
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> a je že l4d2
<dhbiker> l4d2 ?
<dhbiker> napovedan je za ta teden
<dhbiker> samo mislim da Å¡e ni
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-01
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snezynka: Re: Live CD-ja mi ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40091/#p40091
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.mozilla.org/services/2013/04/30/introducing-heka/
<Pepelka> Introducing Heka | Mozilla Services
<Pepelka> »Mozilla's Services project«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Enhanced Previews, Scope Toggles Added to Unity Testing PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wbYhpDt31MQ/previews
<CrazyLemon> interesting..nekdo iz HPjevega ip poola srfa po ubuntu.si :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Ubuntu Global Jam 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40092/#p40092
<zdobersek> tis called a crawler.
<CrazyLemon> not according to its user agent :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19vR1GldRI
<Pepelka> Switch to the Nokia Lumia 920 Windows Phone -- Engadget Reader's Choice Smartphone of the Year - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Don't fight. See why now's the time to switch to the Windows Phone Nokia Lumia 920: Engadget Reader's Choice Smartphone of the Year. Make the switch: http://...«
<janezjanez> sterna
<sterna> m?
<janezjanez> v cem je fora spring-a za javo?
<janezjanez> kaj s tem frameworkom dosezem?
<sterna> pojma nimam kaj ti dosezes s tem
<sterna> en kup infrastrukture je not
<janezjanez> kolikor sem razumel iz njihove uradne strani, je spring v bistvu platforma za java server pages (jsp) podobno kot ze obstaja php
<janezjanez> sploh njihov MVC del
<dz0ny> wow ne tega dvojega primerjat, je ene 10 intel serverj crknilo sedaj
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> poanta spriga je v MVC in DI, tako da ti ni potrebno skrbet  za to da naložiš modele/lib/helperje etc
<dz0ny> za to poskrbi sam framework
<dz0ny> php ima to delno rešeno z psr-0 specom
<dz0ny> samo pravilno to uporablja mogoče slim pa symfony za php, verjetno tud kater drug
<CrazyLemon> lej hudiča..pa je res crknu intel :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ste že uzel mvc na tisti vaši šoli?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont be silly
<dz0ny> no programming patterns at all?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bi vedel.. nisem ravno izbiral programerskih predmetov :)
<dz0ny> aja, not sej to moraš vedt tud če se greš menegment
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kerso mer pa si Å¡el?
<dz0ny> katero*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni več smeri.. kot je bilo na starem programu
<CrazyLemon> sedaj sam izbiraš predmete
<CrazyLemon> in na koncu si xyz :)
<dz0ny> naziv maš pa ?
<dz0ny> pa točke dobiš za naprej, iknow :)
<CrazyLemon> naziv je za vse enak.. dipl. inž. rač. in info. :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga folk danes poka petarde/karkolize?
<dz0ny> a ne veš
<dz0ny> država je propadla
<dz0ny> pa kolhoze bi radi menl :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> "kupu" sem s2ko! :)
<dz0ny> kolk si dal?
<CrazyLemon> "kupu" :D ..nisem še nič dal..baje po praznikih se dobiva
<CrazyLemon> moja cena je bila 170
<dz0ny> on hoče pa 220 predvidevam :)
<CrazyLemon> na bolhi jo je pa oglaševala za najprej za 200..nato za 190.. :)
<CrazyLemon> enmu mulcu iz okolice sem tudi poslal ponudbo za 170€.. pa pravi da je vreden več kot 200
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa je ceno že spustil na 190 :)
<dz0ny> sej jo mora, to je tako kot da bi za 200€ prodajal ipad 1
<CrazyLemon> ah..veš kaki optimisti so vse
<dz0ny> zdej je pa že 4 generacija
<CrazyLemon> vidu sem tudi oglas za s2 pa cena 270-300+ :)
<CrazyLemon> oglase*
<dz0ny> hehe, ja če je pa on novga kupu
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> na amazonu dobiš za 270 novo 2ko :)
<dz0ny> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/904769_10151366194257397_26472456_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si vidu tisto reklamo? :)
<dz0ny> kao telefon ki je ubil največ ljudi
<dz0ny> a o win telfonu
<dz0ny> ko dejansko pokaže market share
<CrazyLemon> haha..lahko bi to tudi tko opisal ja :D
<dz0ny> hm a smo spet brez botov
<dz0ny> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-04/18/iceland-incest-app
<Pepelka> App to prevent 'accidental incest' proves a hit with Icelanders (Wired UK)
<Pepelka> »The risk of Icelanders accidentally sleeping with a relative is apparently high enough to justify the creation of a smartphone app to help prevent it.«
<dz0ny> nč grem še na post piknik malo pogeldat
<dz0ny> pogledat*
<dz0ny> bbl
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FYI sem tisto reklamo jst vcerej linku
<zdobersek> tko da get yo shit together
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no you did not
<CrazyLemon> :~/.xchat2/scrollback/irc.freenode.net$ egrep 'zdobersek.*youtube' \#ubuntu-si.txt
<CrazyLemon> T 1366385431 zdoberse>     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgbRbYlojm8
<CrazyLemon> T 1366706699 zdoberse>     !g How Animals Eat Their Food site:youtube.com
<Pepelka> How Animals Eat Their Food - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnydFmqHuVo
<Pepelka> Password Minder Infomercial - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.infomercial-hell.com/blog/2013/03/11/password-minder/ Takes brass balls to make something like the Password Minder infomercial! Find more hilariou...«
<zdobersek> (11:41:54 AM) zdobersek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z19vR1GldRI
<zdobersek> (11:41:56 AM) Pepelka: Switch to the Nokia Lumia 920 Windows Phone -- Engadget's Readers Choice Smartphone of the Year - YouTube
<zdobersek> (11:41:57 AM) Pepelka: »Don't fight. See why now's the time to switch to the Windows Phone Nokia Lumia 920: Engadget's Readers Choice Smartphone of the Year. Make the switch: http:/...«
<zdobersek> (11:42:06 AM) zdobersek: prvi komentar: "49 Androids/49 iPhones aaand 2 Lumias. So﻿ their marketshare is right in this Commercial"
<Pepelka> Switch to the Nokia Lumia 920 Windows Phone -- Engadget Reader's Choice Smartphone of the Year - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Don't fight. See why now's the time to switch to the Windows Phone Nokia Lumia 920: Engadget Reader's Choice Smartphone of the Year. Make the switch: http://...«
<zdobersek> http://suck.it/CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> suck.it - internet Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
<Pepelka> »suck.it is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, suck.it has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek katerega dne?? :>
<zdobersek> 30.4.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek BS
<zdobersek> BS?
<zdobersek> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/30/%23ubuntu-si.html
<Pepelka> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/30/#ubuntu-si.txt
<zdobersek> hm?
<CrazyLemon> * Loaded log from Mon Apr 29 22:00:32 2013
<CrazyLemon> pa tega ni not!
<zdobersek> BS right back at ya
<CrazyLemon> you BSer!
<maxipin_> Kater fon se kaj splača kupiti?
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-02
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40093/#p40093
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40094/#p40094
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kuporc: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40095/#p40095
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40096/#p40096
<CrazyLemon> http://eelslap.com/
<Pepelka> Eel slap!
<Pepelka> »Ever wanted to slap someone in the face with an eel? Well, today is your lucky day.«
<zdobersek> da vidimo ...
<zdobersek> http://dildoslap.com
<zdobersek> nope.
<maxipin> Ja če ne dela link
<zdobersek> => we can profit
<zdobersek> le limun mora prenest en dildo slap
<CrazyLemon> ti prinesi svoj dildo..pa bom js maxipin slapnu
<zdobersek> dildo I posses not.
<maxipin> Kakšne mate vi tu :P
<zdobersek> tko se startupi delajo!
<maxipin> z dildo slapingom :P ?
<zdobersek> brainstorming
<zdobersek> so ljudje ze z bolj cudnimi idejami zasluzl
<maxipin> fajn
<CrazyLemon> Izdelek: CamelBak Podium Bottle 0,71l Frost/Steel Blue, Bela-Modra
<CrazyLemon> Količina: 2
<CrazyLemon> madafaqa!
<zdobersek> price: dildo slap across the face
<zdobersek> * per bottle
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a kdo ve v kateri skupini mora biti user, da lahko reboota/ugasne računalnik preko GUI?
<CrazyLemon> a mora bit v določeni skupini?
<CrazyLemon> js če se prav spomnem sm lahk ugasnu pc tudi če sem bil odjavljen
<R33D3M33R> pri meni to ne gre
<R33D3M33R> nimam pojma zakaj
<R33D3M33R> če sem v login screenu ne dela nič
<CrazyLemon> sej bi probal..samo lih gledam video :D
<R33D3M33R> noben gumb
<R33D3M33R> je pa res, da se wireless tudi ne postavi, ampak se obesi
<R33D3M33R> seveda je delal bp dokler nisem namestil nvidinih gonilnikov
<dz0ny> ^^ prek dbus se izvrši ukaz
<dz0ny> neki druzga ustavlja ugašanje
<zdobersek> 2late
<dz0ny> sicer pa sem tud sam to opazil ene dvakrat, namesto v shutdown je Å¡e enkrat pognalo lightdm
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> pa to se zkodi kadar virtual boxteče v ozadju
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Cp55MvX54
<Pepelka> Daughter - "Get Lucky" (Daft Punk cover) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Daughter's cover of Daft Punk's 'Get Lucky', recorded live & exclusively for Huw Stephens on the BBC Radio One Live Lounge on Saturday, 27th April 2013. Daug...«
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> ke en komad
<zdobersek> more bandwith for me.
<R33D3M33R> evo, točno tako kot sem predvideval: namestitev kateregakoli nvidia gonilnika ubije wireless in plymouth
<R33D3M33R> zato čaka na network configuration in zato ne gre rebootat
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013050205911698
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Najbolj seksistična oddaja v zgodovini TV?
<Pepelka> »Ženske se slečejo, moški pa komentirajo njihova telesa«
<CrazyLemon> js bom tudi naredu tako oddajo :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Desktop Email App Inky Coming to Linux ‘Soon’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7cr-SQOW_dg/inky-pens-linux-support-on-roadmap
<franek_> dober večer
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-03
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> hm ja update-manager 400% cpu usage
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: [rešeno] [11.10] Polna boot particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40097/#p40097
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: samostojen capture program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40098/#p40098
<miha> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<miha> :D
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BJSbSHHCIAElfng.jpg:large
<miha> sterna: http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013050305911946
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Evropski milijoni za rabljene stroje?
<Pepelka> »Razvojna centra, ki spadata pod okrilje Cimosa, naj bi bila goljufala pri porabi razvojnih sredstev EU. Namesto nove opreme ...«
<miha> oops
<miha> sterna: http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013050305911947
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Učitelj verouka na Reki ovaden zvodništva
<Pepelka> »Od septembra lani do aprila letos naj bi posredoval pri spolnih storitvah ugledne Rečanke«
<sterna> men se zdi silly da bi ovadu nekoga zato k je manager od prostitutke ce ni nobene prisile nikjer
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/80sDonDraper/status/329315982692741120
<Pepelka> Twitter / 80sDonDraper: The world's moving so fast, ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<miha> damn ta typo3 :)
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/164965_576224505732329_1626015173_n.jpg
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kaj je s typo3
<Sky[x]> se nikol delov sploh :)
<miha> Sky[x]: typo3 je totalno kulski cms, sam tolk stvari je, da sm Å¡e vedn noob. experienced noob :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny> svoj dsl je kar je pain
<dz0ny> svoj dsl ma+
<miha> dsl?
<miha> aja, misliš typoscript?
<miha> !g dsl
<Pepelka> Digital subscriber line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_subscriber_line
<miha> !g dsl language
<Pepelka> Domain-specific language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain-specific_language
<miha> ok :p
<miha> dz0ny: zdj tuhtam al za neko vsebino dejansko rabim svoj custom modul, al dost da s typoscript kličem php
<miha> http://docs.typo3.org/typo3cms/TyposcriptReference/ContentObjects/UserAndUserInt/Index.html tole naj bi delal
<Pepelka> USER and USER_INT
<miha> nekak se mi ne da Å¡e modula Å¡tudirat :)I
<miha> rad bi sam glede na url pobral neki iz zunanje baze pa lepo prikazal
<dz0ny> hm jaz bi šel v modul, ker maš potem maintanable tud če 6m ko bi radi kaj spreminjal
<miha> hm
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Valve Release Portal Beta For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fPn5lPhMfpQ/valve-release-portal-beta-for-linux
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMf9GlLXouA
<Pepelka> The Matrix Retold by Mom - YouTube
<Pepelka> »My mom hadn't seen (or heard of) the Wachowski's classic sci-fi film The Matrix. We watched the entire movie together and right after she told me what it was...«
<CrazyLemon> lp
<maxipin> živjo
<CrazyLemon> sup
<miha> yo
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206_10151307644712035_23792972_n.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: coop portal?
<dz0ny> laterish
<dz0ny> && zdobersek || (....)
<miha> &1 > /dev/sda   ?
<miha> al neki takega
<dz0ny> nope &> /var/run/ircd
<dz0ny> bo dovolj :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kolk $?
<dz0ny> free
<dz0ny> beta je free
<dz0ny> fun ravno me kliče 12322
<dz0ny> +12322
<dz0ny> fuck kr phone ddose me wtf
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Add The New Google Keep App to Unity  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iyP7VWO9y_8/add-google-keep-to-unity
<miha> http://www.lady.si/2013/05/dovolj-je-izkoriscanja-/
<Pepelka> Dovolj je izkoriščanja! - Lady
<Pepelka> »Trenutno se mi zdi bolj kot to, komu se bom zamerila, pomembno, da resnica pride na dan. Dovolj je bilo!« je odločna Jasna.«
<yang> taprava se oglasa
<yang> jasna je soseda od enga mojga znanca
<yang> to vlecejo za te oddajw take honorarje da na rit pades
<miha> ja in? brez nje ni oddaje. če jo hočejo met, naj ji plačajo
<miha> če se jim zdi predraga, je ni treba najet, ne pa da jo zajebavajo, ko že opravi svoje
<yang> v sloveniji je vse mozno
<yang> sploh pa bi lahko dal kaksno boljso oddajo, na racun te govedarske oddaje so bile druge ukinjene
<yang> joze potrebujes baje 20 jurjev potegne kot avtor ene oddaje
<yang> zato da uni tm harmonko spilajo
<lynxlynxlynx> baje
<zdobersek> bojda
<yang> ja mi je povedal kolega ki tam dela
<yang> prevec folka zivi na racun rtvja
<yang> davkoplacevalci pa obvezno placujemo prispevek
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da nič ne delajo
<yang> meni vse pove primer ki sem ga videl na lastne oci, so prisli 3je japonci nekaj snemat in so bili v dveh urah gotovi, z rtvja pa jih je prislo 5 in so si vzeli vec kot 5 ur za isti kader
<yang> pac da zapolnijo delovni cas
<yang> oz 5 ur so snemali 5 minutni rtv prispevek
<yang> spikerca je 5x ponavljala kader
<miha> yang: jst mam rad jasno in na zdravje.
<miha> yang: še vedn pa ne razumem kaj se kregaš. če se ti zdi predraga, lahk probaš predlagat ukinitev. to pa da zagovarjaš, da naj bo tiho, če ji ne plačajo, se pa ne morem strinjat
<miha> v resnih državah se držijo pogodb in sodišča kaznujejo odstopanje. mi smo pa yugobananistan
<yang> to kar je tebi vsec in kaksen okus imas se mene ne tice, bila je oddaja ki je bila na nivoju svetovnih oddaj in je bila na racun podalpskih poskocnic ukinjena, morda z novo vlado bodo kaj spremenili znova
<miha> lol
<yang> mi smo pa itak ena nepravna drzava
<miha> yang: dvomim, da je bila kaka oddaja ukinjena zarad poskočnic. ukinjene so bile tiste, ki so imele premal gledalcev, glede na stroške. očitno imaš preveč izbran okus.
<yang> ja...na zdravje gleda ogromno ljudi
<yang> tisto kar jaz rad gledam pa malo manj
<miha> kaj si kak fan od onga .. roncela al ka ?
<yang> ja
<miha> ja, je bla fajn oddaja, čist prijetna, čeprav nisem nevemkolk v taki muziki. ampak ne vidim konflikta z nazdravje. kak večerni program z mariom bi pa menjal :)
<yang> na zdravje in nedeljsko popoldne in zvezde plesejo ne gledam
<miha> no men je všeč na zdravje, ostalo mi ni
<miha> torej, pust mi nazdravje, pa vzem zvezde plešejo :D
<yang> pa mariota ne prenesem, ker me rit zasrbi
<miha> (moja mama sicer se ne bi strinjala)
<miha> yang: hm, a mario je tvoj tip?
<miha> tko.. mislim..
<miha> vizualno? :D
<yang> ne antipaticen mi je
<miha> jst gledam na zdravje zarad jasne. pa včas so kaki modrijani vredu. :)
<yang> pa vsako leto se poslavlja ze od 2007
<miha> ampak jasna je pa vedno vredu
<miha> !g ti ti ti moja rožica
<Pepelka> Modrijani - Ti, moja rožica (2011) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuiBoAWfSJE
<yang> pa se kr naprej je ta oddaja, ce nidi opazil so gostje eni in isti
<yang> saj ne recem, v na zdravje tut zbirajo denar za druzino v stiski kar je lepa gesta
<yang> saj nacionalka ni poptv da bi bila kljucna gledanost, za vsakega nekaj mora bit
<yang> druge oddaje imajo kvalitetne
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e737lvITME :D
<Pepelka> Demetra Malalan - Malo Fantazije - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Demetra Malalan Zmagovalka X-Factor Slovenija. Nova pesem Malo Fantazije Produkcija POP TV«
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00xB9v9YLfQ
<Pepelka> Nina Pušlar & Stiški kvartet - Kdo še verjame - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Release Schedule  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oUcyyJ1tZOU/ubuntu-13-10-release-schedule
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Katera slovenska banka podpira urejanje poslovnega računa iz Linux-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40099/#p40099
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Katera slovenska banka podpira urejanje poslovnega računa iz Linux-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40100/#p40100
<dz0ny> hm tale planet tv streaming je še hujši križ kot rtvslo
<zdobersek> a je silverlight?
<dz0ny> rtsp / apple samo vse blokirajo če ni prav device
<dz0ny> silverlight sem pa spustil
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TzBInt4zljQ
<Pepelka> Positive compilation of Russian dash cams(Great lessons in humanity) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tired of all the brutal dash cam videos? Here are positive for a change. Stay safe !!!! ("Arrival of the Birds / Exodus (From "The Crimson Wing: Mystery of t...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 5.1 suround ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40101/#p40101
<dz0ny> rtsp://origin.biokoda.tv/live/mbit-planet?k=planettv-public
<dz0ny> http://ptv-0-02.sdn.si/hls/planettv/index.m3u8
<dz0ny> če komu kaj uspe
<Sky[x]> kaj mas to ?
<dz0ny> planet tv za naš k smo na linuxu :)
<dz0ny> nas*
<Sky[x]> zakaj pa sam za vas linuxe ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker * < linux
<Sky[x]> :D
<dz0ny> no sej vlc zna predvajat rtsp sam je choppy
<CrazyLemon> men ga sploh ne predvaja
<dz0ny> vem teb nč ne predvaja k maš cm
<dz0ny> 2.1 android daj nazaj pa bo :)
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntuju poskušam :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> http://ptv-0-02.sdn.si/hls/planettv/index.m3u8
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> rtsp dej
<CrazyLemon> umplayer ne želi predvajat
<dz0ny> vlc only
<CrazyLemon> niti z vlcjem nau Å¡lo
<Sky[x]> tud men vlc ne dela
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo sploh planet tv..saksa
<dz0ny> snl
<dz0ny> fuzbal
<Sky[x]> kdo igra?
<dz0ny> zdej nihče http://screencloud.net/v/24Wm
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 19:56:13 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> lahko pa kiklce gledš
<dz0ny> gledaš
<CrazyLemon> snl?
<CrazyLemon> L?
<dz0ny> slovenska nogometna liga
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da govoriš o saturday night live
<CrazyLemon> jebeš nogometno ligo
<dz0ny> ffak te novice so kot tragikomedija
<dz0ny> zdej majo pitona v studiu pa je voditelca skoraj skupaj zlezla
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/andG
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 19:59:19 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> portal freeze
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> maj nima co-opa
<dz0ny> sem mislil da so dvojko dal
<dz0ny> Å¡e nikjer ni pa duha ne sluha o l4d2
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> cancelled
<zdobersek> due to decrease of Linux playaz
<dz0ny> for real?
<dz0ny> urlpls
<zdobersek> steam box switches to win8
<zdobersek> 'Fuck it, [Mark] Shuttleworth screwed us', says Newell.
<zdobersek> 'Their Ubuntu phone is just rock-solid as a game platform. We are for real interested in selling Valve to that spaceman.'
<dz0ny> .zreb zdobersek trolla, zdobersek govori resnico, zdobersek se norca dela, zdobersek dej url
<lipa_> dz0ny: zdobersek govori resnico
<zdobersek> .zreb 1 2 3 4 5
<lipa_> zdobersek: 5
<dz0ny> .zreb 5 2 1 46
<lipa_> dz0ny: 46
<zdobersek> .zreb Pepelka CrazyLemon lipa_ ubuntulog
<lipa_> zdobersek: ubuntulog
<zdobersek> .zrebec 1 2 3
<CrazyLemon> .zreb zdobersek trolla, zdobersek trolla kot vedno, zdobersek je troll, zdobersek je big troll
<lipa_> CrazyLemon: zdobersek trolla
<CrazyLemon> lipa_ i knew it!
<zdobersek> .zreb CaptainLemon CrazyLemon Limuncek CrazyCitron KulZajfa
<lipa_> zdobersek: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> yee
<miha> http://www.examiner.com/article/white-house-accused-of-withholding-evidence-of-ets-influence-on-earth
<Pepelka> White House accused of withholding evidence of ETs influence on Earth - National Conservative | Examiner.com
<Pepelka> »According to a Yahoo! News report on Friday, Mike Gravel – the former Democratic senator of Alaska and others are claiming that the White House and the media ha«
<zdobersek> lipe cvetejo ...
<zdobersek> vse je isto kot je ze bilo
<zdobersek> .zreb part
<zdobersek> .zreb 1
<zdobersek> .zreb 1 2
<lipa_> zdobersek: 2
<zdobersek> dz0ny: I found a BUG!
<CrazyLemon> .zreb 1 1 1 1 1
<lipa_> CrazyLemon: 1
<zdobersek> .zreb 1
<CrazyLemon> works
<zdobersek> m-m
<zdobersek> .zreb CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<lipa_> zdobersek: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> .zreb CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> .zreb  CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> .zreb .zreb .zreb
<lipa_> zdobersek: .zreb
<zdobersek> nich schlecht ... minuto do roka oddal gsoc proposal *hardman*
<lynxlynxlynx> za ker projekt pa?
<zdobersek> gnome
<dz0ny> .bam disco zdobersek congrats
<zdobersek> specificno, wayland support v gtk portu webkita
<lipa_> dz0ny: http://bigassmessage.com/58bf7
<dz0ny> huh to bo pa fun
<dz0ny> you no like mir?
<zdobersek> mir is a Spaceman's capsule into irrelevance
<dz0ny> .bam heart dz0ny loves webkit
<lipa_> dz0ny: http://bigassmessage.com/0daef
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: [13.04] Samostojen program za zajem videa iz dv kamere  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40102/#p40102
<dz0ny> hm kr na majco si bom natisnu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo
<lynxlynxlynx> gtk še kar živi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kakšen dobr film
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not really
<CrazyLemon> a je jack reacher watchable?
<dz0ny> Å¡e kr
<dz0ny> .c
<dz0ny> .vkinu
<lipa_> dz0ny: Django Unchained - http://youtube.com/watch?v=rC8VJ9aeB_g
<Pepelka> Fandango - Django Unchained Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Purchase Pre Sale Tickets today at Fandango! http://www.fandango.com/djangounchained_145508/movieoverview?CMP=SMM_YT_django_TRL Watch the first, full-length ...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/film/novice/2013/05/v_cineplexx_z_jurijem_zrnecem.aspx?utm_source=feedly
<Pepelka> V Cineplexx z Jurijem Zrnecem - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Konec tedna, 18. in 19. maja, se obeta veliko praznovanje - odprtje kinematografov Cineplexx.«
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da planeta tuš več ne bo ?
<dz0ny> .vkinu
<lipa_> dz0ny: Oblivion - http://www.youtube.com/v/EdzpNH0DNZ4?fs=1&hl=en_US On a spectacular future Earth that has evolved beyond recognition, one man’s confrontation with the past will lead him on a journey of redemption and discovery as he battles to save mankind.
<dz0ny> oblivion je tud kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a lipa zna izpisat kaj se trenutno predvaja na RT in zakaj ne :p
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> fixam tud to ja
<dz0ny> problemi z echonest
<dz0ny> .pomoc
<dz0ny> .videl Sky[x]
<dz0ny> .film parker
<dz0ny> .film frank
<lipa_> dz0ny: Frank [2007] - None None
<dz0ny> .film parker
<lipa_> dz0ny: Parker [2013] - http://www.youtube.com/v/eQOPqdoKyOg?fs=1&hl=en_US After Parker is stiffed by his partners in a bank robbery, he vows revenge and tracks them to their next job, a jewelry heist in Palm Beach.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> /v/ sux
<dz0ny> .film  Olympus Has Fallen
<lipa_> dz0ny: Olympus Has Fallen [2013] - http://www.youtube.com/v/IcMkOGJIi_k?fs=1&hl=en_US A former Secret Service agent works to prevent a terrorist attack on the White House.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si gledal parkerja?
<dz0ny> nope sam zgleda kul pa na pašnikih je
<CrazyLemon> no ja
<dz0ny> imdb 6.3
<CrazyLemon> zgleda k transporter sequel :D
<CrazyLemon> vsi jason statham filmi so mi zdaj čist transporter sequels
<dz0ny> .film_podobni parker
<lipa_> dz0ny: Transporter 2 [2005], Transporter 3 [2008], Safe [2012], Taken 2 [2012]
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you are right :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-04
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: Re: [13.04] Samostojen program za zajem videa iz dv kamere  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40103/#p40103
<sterna> dvgrab
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [13.04] Samostojen program za zajem videa iz dv kamere  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40104/#p40104
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: Re: [13.04] Samostojen program za zajem videa iz dv kamere  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40105/#p40105
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/05/paul_miller.aspx
<Pepelka> Preživel je leto dni brez spleta … in je še vedno tukaj - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »'Ne počutim se usklajenega s človeško raso,' so bile besede, s katerimi je novinar Paul Miller opisal svoj projekt Leto brez spleta.«
<CrazyLemon> 'there's people in the world with real problems other than just using reddit too much'
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> na siolu mors to prebrat
<sterna> poor soul
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sterna> o
<sasa84> vas je pa nekej mal tuki
<sterna> a de?
<sterna> tak vreme je i guess
<sterna> http://i.imgur.com/zrjnJ8E.jpg
<sasa84> mhm, o sterna :)
<sterna> sasa84: to je tvoj sosed sliku
<sasa84> lepo sterna :)
<sasa84> dej ga pozdrav, ker ga boš prej vidu k jst :)
<sterna> ok
<zdobersek> sasa84: taboljs kafe sem si zle skuhu
<zdobersek> dz0ny: rejoice, for l4d2 beta is NOT CANCELLED
<CrazyLemon> it never was
<zdobersek> i was joking all along! ha ha.
<zdobersek> .zreb je res, ni res
<breza> zdobersek: Tebe ignoriram od sedaj naprej!
<dz0ny> .bam magic zdobersek MASTER troll
<breza> dz0ny: http://bigassmessage.com/69eea
<zdobersek> hahahah
<zdobersek> lipa > breza
<dz0ny> jp
<zdobersek> .zreb 1 2 3
<breza> zdobersek: Tebe ignoriram od sedaj naprej!
<zdobersek> .zreb 1 2 3
<breza> zdobersek: Tebe ignoriram od sedaj naprej!
<zdobersek> .zreb 1 2 3
<breza> zdobersek: Tebe ignoriram od sedaj naprej!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: BUG!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LInr55VZ5qA
<Pepelka> cime na 24 ur - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ko cime pove nekaj svojih modrosti ki nam bodo ostale v večnem spominu PS: Pro plus vsakič ko boste zbrisali bom na novo naložu video«
<zdobersek> 'na listi SDS je kandidiral za mestnega svetnika'
<zdobersek> nuff said.
<yang> od 1-10 zna stet, nazaj bolj tezko
<yang> ampak ok, zanjga nisem vedel da je koncal osnovno s prilagojenim programom, tko da mu ni za zamert
<kekeke> lol ker video :D
<kekeke> nevem a bi se smeju al joku
<dz0ny> zdobersek cak da za .js ugotovis :)
<dz0ny> pa privat prosim
<yang> ena njegovih je bla, da bi mel rad "dvosobno garsonjero"
<sasa84> zdobersek, uuu, Å¡e men, Å¡e men :)
<sasa84> breza, zdobersek je car!
<sterna> a sasa84 je pa halftrack :)
<sasa84> tišina sterna :P
<zdobersek> .js talk to me
<sasa84> a bi kdo napisu tutorial kok se nrdi en tak seznam programov, k jih maš na kompu... pa d ti pol namesti to na novo verzijo in brez starih knižnc in tega sranja?
<sterna> sorry
<sterna> sasa84: dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'
<yang> sasa84: dpkg -l ne zadostuje ?
<dz0ny> na osnovi apt history
<zdobersek> .videl CrazyLemon
<kekeke> sasa84 če se ne motm lahko to v synapticu nardiš
<sasa84> ooo lordi :)
<sasa84> sterna, yang... to ne povozi pol t novih knjižnic na sistemu?
<LorD_DDooM> O sasa84 a si že nazaj iz počitnic? :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, mhm :)
<LorD_DDooM> In, kako je bilo, kake fajn dogodivščine?
<sasa84> ej, ma luštno :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ja, ena je bla luštna :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, samo apt history se zbriše, če pucaš s kšnim janitorjem, ubuntu tweak ipd?
<LorD_DDooM> Do tell more
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne
<dz0ny> se uporablja za audit in ni junk, zato ga ne sme brisat
<yang> a je kdo pred kratkim kupoval kaksen skener za (fotografije), pa ga laufa pod ubuntujem ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny l4d2 beta AVAILABLE!
<sasa84> yang, hp-ji bi mogl delat...?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: i know
<kekeke> sasa84 kje si pa bla
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in nisi shareal? not cool man..not cool
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/49580435174?utm_source=feedly
<Pepelka> Realising the upgrade involves upgrading Ruby - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka> »by dizzy«
<dz0ny> zato se vsi držijo rvm :)
<dz0ny> pa bundlerja
<dz0ny> .videl CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> .videl CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> .videl CrazyLemon
<breza> dz0ny: CrazyLemon je bil zadnjic v gosteh pred 1 hour, 20 minutes. Zadnje sporocilo: it never was
<Sky[x]> a se kdo z rubyem kej ustvarja ?
<dz0ny> from time to time
<sasa84> .videl dz0ny
<breza> sasa84: dz0ny je bil zadnjic v gosteh pred 13 minutes. Zadnje sporocilo: from time to time
<sasa84> breza je zakon
<sasa84> .videl breza
<breza> sasa84: Preveri svojo dioptrijo.
<sasa84> lol :D
<sasa84> .videl sasa84
<breza> sasa84: Daj se malo poglej v ogledalo!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ok, zdej pa neham trollat kle :P
<CrazyLemon> Bilko a si dobuu s4? :)
<CrazyLemon> -u
<yang> Toca kot oreh
<dz0ny> lj?
<Bilko> nism še..čakam da pride
<Bilko> cajt bi bil moj sgs numero uno zamenat :)
<CrazyLemon> Bilko zakaj ne ostaneš pri numero uno
<CrazyLemon> samo druga firma? :D
<Bilko> ceprav kr dobr gor JB 4.2.2 laufa
<Bilko> hehe...nevem...sem razmisljal...sam mi nekak mal ekran ni všeč k je manjši
<Bilko> pa še soft buttons mal placa zavzamejo pa pol na sgs4 je kr opazno več ekrana
<Bilko> za isto velicino telefona
<Bilko> pa všeč mi je hardware home button
<CrazyLemon> že..sam one je dejansko lep telefon
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Bilko> k komot odklenes tel. tut če je na mizi
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenim da je iz aluminija in ne plastike :)
<Bilko> to pares da je lepši
<Bilko> ja to je plus...in munus
<Bilko> aluminij
<Bilko> k pa ti pade na tla pa je takoj vdrtina
<Bilko> sicer jaz pazim full tel. sam vseen se zgodi
<Bilko> moj sgs je 3x bil na tleh. sicer sam enkat vzunaj in se nic ne pozna. skoraj nič
<Bilko> na hitro je kot nov, pa bo kmal 3 leta star
<Bilko> aluminij nebi tko dobr odnesu.
<Bilko> pa ne maram met gor kakšnih gumi bumperjev pa tega. sam uniči izgled in feel telefona
<yang> S4 ki se prodaja v SLO je baje samo 4-core
<yang> obstaja tudi 8-core verzija
<CrazyLemon> yang a je quad core premal? :)
<CrazyLemon> in v slo je quad core ker je lte Å¡e zravn
<Bilko> pa za quad bo/je več supporta
<yang> quad core je verzija za vzhod
<yang> jasno da je premalo, ce za isto ceno dobis octa core
<CrazyLemon> yang tudi za zahod :)
<CrazyLemon> yang že..ampak octa core nima lteja..američani pa želijo lte :)
<yang> LTE mas sam na brniku, pa na mobitelu ajdovscina, brezveze je v tem momentu pri nas
<CrazyLemon> yang dosti več je lte postaj
<yang> heh kul, scanner mi brez posebnosti deluje pod trisquelom
<zdobersek> a mormo zdej l4d2 instalirat?
<CrazyLemon> http://it.slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&type=story&sid=13/05/04/1248242
<Pepelka> Fedora 19 To Stop Masking Passwords - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »First time accepted submitter PAjamian writes "Maintainers of the Anaconda installer in Fedora have taken it upon themselves to show passwords in plaintext on the screen as they are entered into the installer. Following on the now recanted statements of security expert Bruce Schneier, Anaconda main...«
<yang> A je kak trgovec racunalniske opreme v LJ. pa da sprejema placila s paypalom
<zdobersek> prek spletne trgovine al na lokaciji sami?
<yang> razen AGT
<yang> lahko oboje
<yang> oz.
<yang> prevzem na lokaciji
<yang> [06:43:27] root@dns3 /home/yang # uptime 18:44:38 up 471 days, 17:57,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<alfi> yang: najs :)
<alfi> najvec kaj sem nasel pri nas je: Linux builder64 2.6.33.4 #3 SMP Wed May 12 23:13:09 CDT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU            5140  @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux -  19:45:42 up 324 days, 18:53,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<alfi> smo pred cca enim zamenjal celotno elektriko (se pravi nabavil nove UPSe etc)
<alfi> drugace bi se bil dlje online :))
<CrazyLemon> all hail unpatched servers :>
<alfi> zakaj unpatched, ah menis ker laufa stari kernel?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<alfi> tja, drzi da kernel nima najnovejsih patchov, sam se zdi huda nepotrebno na le tem strezniku - se uporablja samo za kompiliranje paketov, in nima nobenih kriticnih procesov :P
<alfi> hmm, patch = obliz; al kaj je ze slovenska beseda za to :P
<alfi> popravek?
<CrazyLemon> patch je tudi obliz ja..ampak v tem primeru je popravek :)
<alfi> tak to je ko clovek ne uporablja slovenscine vsak dan ;P
<alfi> hmm, kaj se je mogoce kdo kaj igral s ubuntu 13.04 in novimi openvswitch paketi ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/zgodbe/sobotnapriloga/kiberpipa-garazna-hisa-namesto-valilnice-inovacij.html
<Pepelka> Kiberpipa: garažna hiša namesto valilnice inovacij
<Pepelka> »In Memoriam: Kiberpipa, stičišče kulture, umetnosti, tehnologije in IT podjetništva (2000 - 2013)«
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj se je zgodilo z virtual desktopi v 13.04?
<LorD_DDooM> Se jih da vklopiti nazaj?
<alfi> hmm
<alfi> http://tinyurl.com/d43x7x4
<Pepelka> How do I add and remove the Workspace Switcher launcher from the Unity launcher? - Ask Ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> Aha, pod Appearance je zdaj toggle... hvala
<alfi> npz
<alfi> trenutno monitram disk-e v nov 45slot JBOD
<alfi> tak da prav pride malo premora tu in tam :P
<alfi> s/monitram/montiram/
<alfi> 45x 2TB => 22x RAID1 v Zpool na FreeBSD 9.1; pol pa preko NFS montirad zadevo v ubuntu streznik, ki laufa KVM
<alfi> offsite imam ze eno tako resitev, in laufa zaj skoraj dva meseca brez problema
<alfi> sam najbolj cool pa je to:
<alfi> backup/storage  compressratio  1.41x
<alfi> :))
<alfi> se pravi da nemsto da bi zasedlo 10.57T; zasede v pool-u samo 7.5T :)
<Sky[x]> nice
<Sky[x]> u freebsd ze dolg ga nism uporablov
<alfi> hehe, enako; zadnja razlicica ki sem jo namescal (ko sem se delal na Amis-u) je bla 5.4
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že igraš l4d2b?
<alfi> enkrat se moram lotiti projekta in testirad ZFS na Ubuntu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj čakaš?
<alfi> http://zfsonlinux.org/
<Pepelka> ZFS on Linux
<Pepelka> »Native port of ZFS to Linux.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti ze igras_
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čakam ...
<zdobersek> koga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek valvea
<CrazyLemon> alfi zanimiv tale zfs.. kako pa odkrije silent data corruption?
<alfi> jag scrubam pool vsako nedeljo ob 03 :P
<alfi> traja sicer 36h sam popravi morebitne napake
<alfi> v zadnjih dveh mesecih sem imel samo enkrat rahlo napako (36KB podatkov) v celotnem poolu, ki jih je scrub popravil
<alfi> drugace pa se scrub ponavadi konca brez da bi kaj popravljal
<CrazyLemon> hah..sm mislu da je neka huda znanost za tem odkritjem silent data corruption..v bistvu pa je checksum till infinity :D
<zdobersek> no, gremo sprobat.
<zdobersek> brb
<alfi> ena od zadev ki jih mam planiranih testirat, je copy on write, se pravi igrat se s snapshoti
<alfi> ideja je, da spisem eno bash skripto, ki bi kreirala snapshot od nekega sub-poola in potem izvedla rsync od ciljnega streznika
<alfi> tako bi pridobil se vec prostora v storage strezniku
<alfi> in seveda je potem tu se moznost mountanja razlicnih snapshotov :)
<alfi> pravtako zanimivo da je taka le "SAN" resitev dokaj poceni, se pravi dobim nekje 40TB prostora (v dokaj high IOPs pool-u, zahvaljujoc RAID1 namensto RAIDZ) za samo delcek cene komercialne resitve ala HP ipd -- vse skupaj se pravi 2x streznika (en za KVM in en za storage), JBOD, diskovje in vsa periferija => okol 5k €
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo :)
<breza> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .videl videl
<breza> CrazyLemon: O čemu ti to?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<dz0ny> doh sej znamo utf8 prebavit
<CrazyLemon> .d0h
<breza> jutro
<dz0ny> .film The Place Beyond The Pines
<breza> The Place Beyond The Pines[2013] - http://www.youtube.com/v/4aTpHjfuRhw?fs=1&hl=en_US A motorcycle stunt rider considers committing a crime in order to provide for his wife and child, an act that puts him on a collision course with a cop-turned-politician.
<CrazyLemon> s#/v/#watch?v=#
<dz0ny> ockej
<CrazyLemon> ty :)
<dz0ny> sam pol na mobile dobiš un stupid player, ki zraven še crashne safari
<CrazyLemon> ampak 95% (beri vsi razn tebe pa sase) smo na desktop/laptopih :>
<CrazyLemon> in lih včeraj sem vidu ipad mini
<CrazyLemon> pretty impressive :)
<dz0ny> 3x več ppi od tvojega se pozna :)
<CrazyLemon> zaslon je res awesome :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi razmerje stranic je kul :)
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> l4d2b sux
<breza> ♥ l4d2 ♥
<CrazyLemon> cist enak crap kot z tf2
<CrazyLemon> kr zmrzne med igro
<CrazyLemon> l4d2whatever234'19'asdfalja
<breza> ♥ l4d2 ♥
<dz0ny> enako je z portal
<dz0ny> kaj pa če nastaviš tako kot pri tf2
<dz0ny> mislim ker ati še vedno ni popravil hd načina
<CrazyLemon> ma sej sm se igral z nastavitvami samo so tukaj čist druge..osnovne (shader/texture/model) sem naštimal na medium
<CrazyLemon> pa vsync sm disableal
<CrazyLemon> sam še vedno ni bilo tako tekoče kot pri tf2
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu še tist filter smth zmanjšat
<CrazyLemon> zdej bom najprej dal gor 13.4
<CrazyLemon> driver
<dz0ny> a ubuntu al driverje
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu bo ostal 12.04
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne pride 14.04 vn :)
<zdobersek> I OWN
<zdobersek> I OWN
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a tebi normalno dela l4d2?
<breza> ♥ l4d2 ♥
<dz0ny> Å¡e 2h da prenese
<dz0ny> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<CrazyLemon> sm dobu memo ja :>
<zdobersek> l4d2 ETA 5h
<breza> ♥ l4d2 ♥
<zdobersek> .zreb 1 2 3
<zdobersek> DAN DAN dan
<breza> Dan zdobersek !
<CrazyMelon> sux big time
<zdobersek> bot.command /^ju+hu+/i, (r) ->  r.reply "Lepo te je slišati #{r.nick}"
<zdobersek> sasa :>
<zdobersek> bi komot njen nick hardcodal v response
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči sasa84 L4D2 BETA SUX!
<breza> ♥ l4d2 ♥
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-05
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<Pepelka> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<zdobersek> <3 stajerska
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snezynka: Re: Live CD-ja mi ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40106/#p40106
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9246msCh7x4
<Pepelka> Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters Official Trailer #1 (2012) - Jeremy Renner, Gemma Arterton Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch the NEW Hansel & Gretel Trailer: http://youtu.be/hcwjvTk_WqY Check out the POP-UP VERSION: http://goo.gl/DJ0t2 Watch our INSTANT TRAILER REVIEW: http:/...«
<CrazyLemon> classic tale  :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdobersek http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1817273/
<Pepelka> The Place Beyond the Pines (2012) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Derek Cianfrance. With Ryan Gosling, Eva Mendes, Anthony Pizza, Bradley Cooper. A motorcycle stunt rider turns to robbing banks as a way to provide for his lover and their newborn child, a decision that puts him on a collision course with an ambitious rookie cop navigating a department ruled by a corrupt detective.«
<dz0ny> .film The Place Beyond the Pines
<breza> The Place Beyond the Pines[2013] - http://www.youtube.com/v/4aTpHjfuRhw?fs=1&hl=en_US A motorcycle stunt rider considers committing a crime in order to provide for his wife and child, an act that puts him on a collision course with a cop-turned-politician.
<zdobersek> 40min do l4d2
<breza> ♥ l4d2 ♥
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti normalno dela l4d-2?
<dz0ny> nima je Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj čakaš je bela breza
<dz0ny> 1h in 30 min
<dz0ny> nima 10m linije no
<dz0ny> nimam
<zdobersek> 4?
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> I feel ya
<CrazyLemon> am..kako shranim progress? :)
<zdobersek> 'Not supported on APU'
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-22417482#TWEET744845
<Pepelka> BBC News - Damascus military facilities 'hit by Israel rockets'
<Pepelka> »Multiple explosions shake the suburbs of Damascus, with Syria accusing Israel of launching its second attack in two days.«
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> zakešira vse skupaj pol pa zmrzne
<dz0ny> ti čez 50 min povem kako je pri meni :)
<zdobersek> dela bp
<CrazyLemon> stupid ubuntu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon and  zdobersek gremo?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: men normalno dela
<dz0ny> high use
<dz0ny> edin antialiasing je izključen
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu] Live CD-ja mi ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40107/#p40107
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pol, zvecer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope.. ne mislim nonstop resetirat pc
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: APU power?
<anny> dan
<breza> Dan anny !
<anny> kaj kej dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> you can suck apu power :)
<CrazyLemon> žio ančka
<anny> ooo, CrazyLemon
<anny> ste preživeli prvi maj in naval žabarjev?
<CrazyLemon> anny komaj! :)
<CrazyLemon> žabarji čist povsod :D
<anny> no no
<anny> preživeli ste
<anny> če ne bi bil tukaj tvoj klon
<CrazyLemon> prvi maj se da še preživet..poletje pa bl težko :)
<anny> ja
<anny> to je kriza, ker pridejo samo malomeščani
<anny> meščani gredo v Turčijo, pa Tunizijo, Maldive pa tko
<CrazyLemon> anny kam pa ti greš?
<anny> ne vem Å¡e
<anny> imate kakšen predlog
<CrazyLemon> odvisno a spadaš pod malomeščane ali meščane..
<anny> pod kmetice
<CrazyLemon> torej hrvaška obala ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> a kmeti gredo tja?
<anny> mislila sem, da okopujejo peso pa spravljajo seno
<anny> mislim, da kateri od grških otokov
<CrazyLemon> oh..sodobna kmetica..lepo lepo! :) sedaj so cene nizke tko da se splača v grčijo ja :D
<anny> na katerem od otokov ne bo krize
<anny> tudi pred par leti, ko smo bili, so bile cene na ravni naših, mogoče malo višje
<anny> celini se je bolje izognit, posebej atenam...priseljenci, kriminal, klošarji, umazanija
<anny> CrazyLemon, kam grete pa primorci na dopust?
<CrazyLemon> anny ostanemo v hiši ker zaradi italijanov ne moreš prit niti do trgovine! :D
<anny> :(
<anny> imate Å¡e vedno toliko italijanov?
<CrazyLemon> kam pa gredo primorci in general..ne bi vedel.. meni pa je vedno luštno okrog bohinja, bleda :)
<anny> mhm
<anny> mrrrzla voda, čist zrak pa kremšnite
<CrazyLemon> italijanov je vedno ogromno :)
<CrazyLemon> anny predvsem je to da ni italijanov..toliko :D
<anny> :)))
<anny> sej taljani so čist cute
<anny> malo glasni, ampak niso zlobni
<CrazyLemon> MALO glasni ja :) pa OBUPNI vozniki ja :)
<anny> haha
<anny> no, malo glasn pa res
<anny> če si bil kdaj dol na kalabriji, pol veš kako vozijo
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne rabim it v kalabrijo..kalabrija pride k meni :D
<anny> rdeča luč ne velja...gleda se če je cesta frej
<anny> joj...italijanke pa tudi niso nič za pogledat
<CrazyLemon> no ja :>
<anny> dokler so mlade so ok...stare pa...
<CrazyLemon> stare pa lovijo tamlade :D
<anny> oooo
<anny> galebi na slovenski obali!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> si te kar predstavljam, kako bežiiiš!
<breza> jutro
<anny> ooo
<dz0ny> anny: it's it
<anny> je bila naporna noč!
<anny> CrazyLemon..ti samo loči tastare od tamladih
<anny> pol pa v akcijo!
<breza> jutro
<breza> jutro
<dz0ny> breza zna sedaj tud novice spremljat HN,BBC, CNN,Wired etc :) [samo privat]
<anny> haha
<dz0ny> .film Hummingbird
<breza> jutro
<breza> jutro
<breza> jutro
<CrazyLemon> anny govoriš kot da jih je težko ločit :D
<anny> CR, tukaj se pa izkaže mojster...
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> no
<anny> taprav ima v rokavu vsaj 20 fint
<CrazyLemon> js pa brez rokavov :(
<anny> pa v hlačah! :)
<BigWhale> Dan
<breza> Dan BigWhale !
<BigWhale> ...
<anny> BW!
<BigWhale> Anny!
<BigWhale> (zdej se bom pretvarjal k da sva stara kolega)
<BigWhale> :))
<anny> preverjam, kdo je pravi in kdo je klon!
<yang> http://www.delo.si/zgodbe/sobotnapriloga/kiberpipa-garazna-hisa-namesto-valilnice-inovacij.html
<Pepelka> Kiberpipa: garažna hiša namesto valilnice inovacij
<Pepelka> »In Memoriam: Kiberpipa, stičišče kulture, umetnosti, tehnologije in IT podjetništva (2000 - 2013)«
<anny> bo čas za kakšno organizirano akcijo v zvezi s strežniki ŠOU?
<yang> akcijo ?
<anny> ja no...pustimo domišljiji prosto pot
<yang> ne razumem cist, a mislis da jih bodo odprodajal ?
<yang> v clanku pise, da naj bi se "selili" na novo lokacijo
<yang> podrobnosti pa mi niso znane
<anny> ne bodo
<CrazyLemon> vse je res :)
<anny> glej v pipi so zbrani nekateri zares spodobni duhovi
<yang> sploh pa unga mojga RISC-a lahko obdrzijo al ga pa na dinos odpelejo
<yang> skoda malo glede muzeja, ker je blo dost dobrih starih eksponatov
<anny> zakaj ne bi preverili ozadje oseb, ki so odgovorne za zaprtje
<sterna> da se nau kdo streznikov sou loteval slucajno
<sterna> no sej nekdo se jih ze ocitno
<anny> kaj predlagaš?
<sterna> studente v rit nasuvat
<sterna> da voljo tako drhal
<anny> v ljubljani jih je...40 000?
<anny> vse boš nasuval v rit?
<yang> sterna: kdaj si ti administreral sou-ove streznike ?
<sterna> se vedno jih
<sterna> nimam tok dobrih gojzarjev, bi rabu pomoc
<anny> no saj...vsak pozna nekoga, ki pozna nekoga, ki obvlada
<yang> sterna: sori, moji gojzarji so zadnjic prepereli, ko sem jih po 5ih letih obul
<sterna> aja
<sterna> jsm klon.
<sterna> for the record.
<anny> ja
<anny> mi tudi
<sterna> al pa klovn
<sterna> vedno zamesam to dvoje
<anny> v resnici smo eksperiment zuzembijev, ki so se igrali z DNK....naš mind je pa žalostna verzija Matrice
<sterna> hm
<sterna> moj mind je nekam zlo zadovoln
<sterna> tko da
<CrazyLemon> to je namen žalostne verzije matrice!
<sterna> mogoce nismo v istem matrixu, sam na istem internetu
<anny> stavim na vporedna vesolja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FIRE UP YOUR APU
<anny> spomnite se na sceno...prva matrica je bila popolna, kjer so bili vsi srečni, veseli in zadovoljni!
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> brb, pamze morm dt iz bane
<anny> a je propadla...zato je bilo potrebno izumiti bolj kruto verzijo
<yang> kaksen dolgocasen vecer, gloih za gledanje kaksnih dokumentarcev
<yang> anny: men je bil sam matrix 1 vsec
<anny> yang...da, potem so se preveč zafilozofirali
<anny> imaš kakšen dober predlog za dokumentarec?
<yang> ja glej kaj ma stallman za povedat na youtubu
<yang> lahk ti pa posljem kopijo maila, k sortiram mal videe
<anny> apolitičen in azeitgiestovski
<yang> pol pa glej animal channel, tisto je zmeri fino
<anny> prosim
<anny> jaz vem za enega
<yang> da bos vedla kako se sove oglasajo ob 2h zjutraj
<yang> ali pa kako se migetalkarji parijo
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NT05qEJxUk
<Pepelka> More Than Honey - Official Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »IN BELGIUM from 20/3 http://bit.ly/15uje5j IN THE NETHERLANDS FROM 18/4 http://bit.ly/15ujhy1 IN USA FROM 1/5 http://bit.ly/11oWgbF IN FINLAND http://bit.ly/...«
<anny> to smo se naučili pri biologiji
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu ti tist air fck..
<CrazyLemon> kudos to you bees
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> anny: vem se za enga, sam tist te tut ne bo spravil v dobro voljo
<yang> midway mislim da se rece
<yang> zdajle ne bom iskal po youtubu, ker ravno vecerjam
<anny> Krejzi! Ti pokvarjenc!
<CrazyLemon> anny a dej nehi no.. sej vem da si sam zarad tistga kopirala ta trailer :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..zgleda zanimivo..air fck ter dokumentarc
<anny> sploh nisem vedela, da je to fck
<anny> naše čebele tega ne delajo v zraku!
<CrazyLemon> anny kaj pa..foreplay? :D
<anny> pojma nimam, kako se matice zmenijo s troti
<anny> navadno odletijo na kakšno vejo
<CrazyLemon> no če nimaš pojma..si poglej v dokumentarcu! :D
<anny> bom raje pogledala pri naših...to so kranjske sivke, mogoče so bolj sramežljive od rumenih italijank?
<CrazyLemon> a čebele maš?
<yang> anny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbqJ6FLfaJc
<Pepelka> Midway. Message from the Gyre - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.midwayfilm.com These photographs of albatross chicks were made in September 2009 on Midway Atoll, a tiny stretch of sand and coral near the middle of the...«
<BigWhale> a je kdo tle k ima gst-launch-1.0 instaliran?
<anny> yang thx
<yang> Matthai: dober clanek v delu
<yang> anny: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Jordan_%28artist%29
<Pepelka> Chris Jordan (artist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> anny: nisem gledal se zadosti, kje se da dobiti celoten dokumentarec
<yang> sam trailer sem videl
<anny> nič hudega
<anny> je že na must see seznamu
<sterna> yang: jsm mel sreco in mi je kolega k je zlo kriticn do filmov reku da nej samo 1. del gledam in bom srecnejsi
<sterna> in sem ga in si zdaj lahko mislim, da sem :)
<yang> ja, ne gledat 2&3
<yang> si bos pokvaril vtis
<sterna> mhm, tko mi je blo receno
<yang> sej tudi terminator recimo
<yang> enka je ta bolj, 2. se kar, 3. pa kr neki
<yang> 4. nisem gledal, baje da je zenska
<yang> sej star wars so tut pokvarl
<yang> to da nasnemavajo pol neki cez je brezveze
<sterna> hehe
<anny> terminatorka je no go? :)
<yang> za terminator 4 sploh ne vem kaj so lahko dodali ker od 1-3 je zakljucena celota
<yang> anny: terminatorka je verjetno fajna, samo nadaljevanje zgodbe zna biti vprasljivo
<anny> hehe
<anny> ženska na harleyu
<yang> pa zgleda da svarci sploh ne igra noter
<anny> ne
<anny> takrat je imel opravka z gospodinsko pomočnico
<yang> sem jezen na tale nov laptop, skrili so touchpad buttone spodaj pod touchpad in cim gres z roko cez kr potrjuje, kaksna bedarija
<yang> to mal pazte odsvetujem ce boste kaj kupval
<anny> kateri laptop pa maš, da ne bomo naredili enake napake?
<yang> anny: pomocnico, haha ja se spomnem afere
<yang> so ga kenediji dal na crno listo
<anny> takrat sta sina delala
<anny> pol je pa vse butnilo na dan
<yang> "ajel bi bakh" mogoce pride v 5. delu
<sterna> mene predvsem zanima zakaj je to anybody's business
<yang> men so ble vsecne tut njegove komedije "kindergarten cop, twins, junior"
<sterna> men je on kr brezvezn
<BigWhale> https://soundcloud.com/paul-soulsby/the-atmegatron-this-is-what-it#play
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<BigWhale> <3
<yang> You need Adobe Flash to play sounds.
<yang> Please install Flash and reload the page.
<anny> sterna - arni je javna oseba; pod drobnogledom javnosti
<yang> the governator
<yang> enkrat je bil doku, od njegove rojstne hise
<yang> pa so jodlarji stari razlagal kaj je delal kot otrok
<sterna> anny: so?
<sterna> anny: tut michael stipe pa johnny depp sta
<anny> arni je politik in ti imajo določeno moč, ki je žoni nima
<sterna> aja
<sterna> right
<sterna> ok, to je precej drugace
<sterna> sploh konzervativn politik, mas prav
<anny> konzervativen ali liberalen ni pomembno
<sterna> je je
<anny> ni
<sterna> mislis?
<sterna> nism opazu da bi nemski liberalci odstopal ko jih najdejo na fotkah s ksnih teh svinger partyjev
<sterna> al pa angleski lordi
<BigWhale> I WIN!
 * BigWhale wiggles his tail!
<BigWhale> Da bi liberalc odstopil zarad swinganja je tud mau trapast
<anny> ja?
<anny> http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/03/11/17268952-speeding-ticket-lies-and-a-mistress-powerful-uk-politician-turns-jailbird?lite
<Pepelka> Speeding ticket, lies and a mistress: Powerful UK politician turns jailbird - World News
<Pepelka> »LONDON — A disgraced former British politician was sentenced to eight months in jail by a London court on Monday, after he admitted to lying about a speeding ticket in order to keep his driver's license in a scandal that revealed salacious details of his personal life. Aft …«
<sterna> to je ocitno neki druzga
<BigWhale> anny, jah... ce je liberalec, pol je tud liberaln do spolnih navad ...
<BigWhale> in ce prakticira poligamijo, jo pac jo ...
<BigWhale> aj kle kdo k ma Arch?
<BigWhale> hit povejte, k vem da vas je pouhn!
<anny> poligamijo lahko prakticiraš, če so vsi vpletni za ....žena ni bila
<anny> kaj je Arch
<BigWhale> isto k Ubuntu, sam da ni ubuntu :)
<BigWhale> anny, ja, ce zena ni bla za to, je to pol problem njegove zene, ne njegovega politicnega polozaja ...
<BigWhale> sam eno je swinger party
<BigWhale> eno je pa pac presustnistvo :)
<BigWhale> ce gres na swinger party se steje, da gre zena/partnerka zravn
<Hekos> BigWhale, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slippery_slope
<Pepelka> Slippery slope - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BigWhale> sploh ne ...
<Hekos> lohk vzameš klicker pa greš gledat kak prenos parlamenta pa šteješ kolk se to uporablja
<anny> sej..o tem govorim politik hoče ljubici pokloniti stanovanje, se zaplete v korupcijo ali pa je ljubica vohunka
<anny> kaj žoni depov čveka svoji po sexu, ne briga nikogar
<anny> kaj čveka arni, pa je lahko usodno za veliko ljudi
<Hekos> to je pomoje bolj problem kdo hoče koga v drek tišat
<sterna> no sam arni ne more svingat tut ce mu zena pusti
<sterna> sej sploh ne vem ce ma zeno
<sterna> a ni on gej
<sterna> tko k vsi bilderji :)
<Hekos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informal_fallacy
<Pepelka> Informal fallacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Hekos> to je ena od stvari k bi mogli v šoli učit
<BigWhale> anny, zakaj bi bil pogovor po sexu z zeno kaj drugace kot pogovor z ljubico? takisto velja za stanovanje
<BigWhale> sej tud zeni ne sme povedat nekaterih stvari
<BigWhale> ker jih pol zena pr frizeju pove frizerku
<anny> ker je ženo sam izbral, ljubico pa mu lahko kdo podtakne?
<BigWhale> sej tud zeno mu lahko
<anny> malo težje
<Hekos> sploh ni neke lepe slovenske besede za fallacy
<anny> ne bi bil prvi politik, ki je padel na glavo zaradi lepih joškov
<anny> rusi so za vohunjenje uporabljali cel kontingent najbolj atraktivnih Å¡tudentk
<sterna> Hekos: kako da ne, zabloda.
<sterna> ja sam rusi so bli kr presenetljivo uspesni
<Hekos> sterna, maš prav
<Hekos> ni se mi prav čulo sam je očitno res
<sterna> Frothinghamova zabloda: Čas je denar.
<sterna> to sm prebral hm
<sterna> ene 20 let nazaj v uni knjizici
<sterna> Muprhyjev zakon in ostali razlogi da stvari gredo narobe.
<Hekos> aha, Å¡olski primeri
<sterna> mislm da se prevede v fallacy to no
<sterna> moral bi preverit
<Hekos> sej je.. "zmota" tut lohk
<anny> http://www.erevija.com/clanek/92/Zakoni-strokovnosti
<Hekos> sam ma v angleščini bolj direktni pomen
<Pepelka> Zakoni strokovnosti
<Pepelka> »Kolièina strokovnosti je obratno sorazmerna s številom izjav, ki jih je obèinstvo razumelo - Gummidgejev zakon«
<sterna> o lej to
<sterna> http://fuckyeahloldemort.tumblr.com/post/49334650083/best-of-funny-the-nestene-consciousness
<anny> sori za kodiranje
<Pepelka> Hilariously Offensive - best-of-funny: the-nestene-consciousness:...
<Pepelka> »best-of-funny: the-nestene-consciousness: seifukucat: here we have a wonderful piece of 13th century art wow isn’t that just majestic okay let’s take a little closer look at this masterful work oh what the everloving fuck X«
<sterna>  Weilerjev zakon: Niè ni mogoèe za èloveka, ki tega ne bo sam poèel.
<sterna> to je narobe
<sterna> nic ni nemogoce
<Hekos> generalizacija
<sterna> kaj je generalizacija?
<sterna> ne to je zakon
<sterna> nad stvarnostjo je
<Hekos> Weilerjev zakon mislim, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hasty_generalization
<Pepelka> Hasty generalization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Hekos> ker generalizira, da vsi ljudje podcenjujejo
<yang> BigWhale: a ti ves kaksno je swingerstvo po slovensko ? Jaz lahko tvojo zeno slatam, ti pa mojo pust na mir...
<anny> kaj pa porečeta obe ženi?
<Hekos> in Å¡e edn primer, hvala yang.
<anny> http://www.sanjeev.net/murphys-laws/murphys-laws-062.html
<Pepelka> Frisch's Law, Frothingham's Fallacy, Fudd's First Law of Opposition, Teslacle's Deviant to Fudd's Law, Funkhouser's Law of the Power of the Press, Futility Factor (Carson's Consolation), Fyffe's Axiom, Gadarene Swine Law, Galbraith's Law of Political Wisdom, Galbraith's Law of Prominence : Murphy's Laws : Sanjeev.NET
<Pepelka> »Frisch's Law, Frothingham's Fallacy, Fudd's First Law of Opposition, Teslacle's Deviant to Fudd's Law, Funkhouser's Law of the Power of the Press, Futility Factor (Carson's Consolation), Fyffe's Axiom, Gadarene Swine Law, Galbraith's Law of Political Wisdom, Galbraith's Law of Prominence : Murphy's Laws : Sanjeev.NET«
<BigWhale> yang, no, o slovenskem swingerstvu vem tolk, da vem, da se motis. :)
<anny> BW sama ušesa so nas!
<Hekos> BigWhale, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_authority
<Pepelka> Argument from authority - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sterna> swingat je tezko
<sterna> ze z unimi k bi jim potencialno loh zaupal je tricky
<BigWhale> sterna, tezko ni nemogoce in ne pomeni, da se to pri nas ne pocne. Se.
<sterna> o ja
<sterna> tezko pomeni nemogoce
<sterna> noben tega ne dela
<sterna> sploh pa pr nas
<sterna> NIMBY!
<BigWhale> sej ne pr teb, sej pr sosedu :P
<sterna> no, razn unga politika
<sterna> on sam swinga
<sterna> me zanima kko to zgleda
<BigWhale> anny, pr swinganju je blo blo boljs, da bi te blo kej drucga kt sama usesa :>
<anny> mrhnm!
<BigWhale> sterna, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-icLLvN6SN3Q/TVZ3d_Sfq3I/AAAAAAAAGMA/mqHiZKE1HWI/s1600/boy-on-swing1.jpg
<BigWhale> tkole!
<sterna> pervert.
<BigWhale> ful mi je vsec... k je tak penis ratal iz oblakov in gugalnice ..
<BigWhale> so subtle!
<anny> phaedophilus!
<yang> ja tole ni taprav network za swingerje
<yang> drgac pa verjamem da to pr nas tut prakticirajo
<Hekos> damnit no, nemorm tko hitr iskat >_<
<BigWhale> anny, s polnimi usti se ne govori :)
<sterna> BigWhale: http://fuckyeahdementia.com/post/49553974009/lonelyheartsdeathmetal-too-late-space-jesus
<sterna> awesome religious post
<Pepelka> fuck yeah dementia!!1!
<Pepelka> »lonelyheartsdeathmetal: “ TOO LATE, SPACE JESUS ”«
<anny> sori, se mi je cmok zataknil
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_would_Jesus_do%3F
<Pepelka> What would Jesus do? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sterna> rule 34
<anny> na radiu je bil nedolgo nazaj pogovor s parom, ki ga swing
<sterna> zihr obstaja porn verzija zadnje vecerje
<anny> grem pogledat, če je še v zgodovini
<sterna> k je po definiciji swinganje i guess
<BigWhale> sterna, porno verzija od vsega obstaja ...
<sterna> ja sej sm reku rule 34
<sterna> also cockfest tko da
<sterna> jezus je zihr reku "i swing _every way_"
<Hekos> še sreča da se ta kanal ne logira
<BigWhale> bojda, se
<sterna> sej se logira
<yang> Hekos: si prepriacan da se ne
<BigWhale> in zakaj bi bla to sreca?
<BigWhale> anny, ja.. sej pr nas je vec parov k swingajo!
<sterna> k zdej k se logira je waste of perfectly good bits
<sterna> ja ni jih vec
<sterna> sam en je!
<Hekos> dammnit ka je že character za sarkazem
<sterna> Hekos: un ? narobe
<sterna> ⸮
<Hekos> ؟
<sterna> ta ja
<anny> počas
<anny> ne sledim več
<BigWhale> Hekos, ce sarkazma clovek ne spozna iz stavka, je bil slabo tvorjen :>
<Hekos> rabim ga mapat na tipkovnco
<sterna> jaz vztrajam na premisi da v sloveniji swinga najvec en par
<Hekos> well večina sarkazma je v kontekstu pa v naglasu
<anny> ki ni ti in tvoja
<Hekos> moj stavek je bil dokaj dobro tvorjen
<sterna> ne jasno da ne, we're respectable people
<sterna> sam pac
<sterna> joj no
<anny> vedno mi začne šumet po zadnjem delu možganov, ko slišim respectable
<sterna> protislovje hocm izpostavt.
<BigWhale> Hmm, anny, a te jaz mogoce poznam? oz ti mene?
<sterna> anny: kaj pol sele "decent" :)
<anny> tisto je pa že skrajno pokvarjeno
<anny> primem se za denarnico in preverim, če bodo čevlji prenesli hiter šprint
<BigWhale> pol je eloquent direkt kinky ...
<sterna> najboljsi kontekst za decent je
<anny> BW: ne
<sterna> k nekdo potrka
<sterna> pa rece "are you decent, dear?"
<BigWhale> anny, kaj ne?
<anny> in ona reče...kr prid not
<anny> ne poznava se
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> se sreca
<BigWhale> k bi mi blo spet nerodn
<anny> :)
<anny> zakaj
<anny> lahko svobodno govoriš
<BigWhale> zato ker mam pokvarjen center v mozganih za povezovanje nickov, obrazov in imen
<anny> otroci spijo
<BigWhale> in pol nevem koga poznam in koga ne in kako je komu ime
<Hekos> za mene ste vsi zeleni
<Hekos> razn sterna, temno zelen
<anny> ta center je zadnje čase pod velikim pritiskom, zato včasih šteka
<Hekos> yang je vijolčen :D
<BigWhale> Hekos, zakaj bi bli pa zeleni?
<BigWhale> a si tolk star?
<anny> nismo
<Hekos> xchat tk obarva nicke
<Hekos> očitno vsi padete v isti hash
<anny> kakšne barve je moj?
<BigWhale> anny, cist mozno... sam jest mam s tem se extra probleme ...
<Hekos> zelen
<sterna> Hekos: hm?
<sterna> zakaj sm pa js temnozelen?
<sterna> aja mogoce +i
<BigWhale> "tri leta si ze v firmi in neves kako mu je ime?!" ... "ja, nikol mi ni povedal... al pa mogoce sam trikrat" ...
<yang> Hekos: to je zato, k sem danes ze malo popil
<sterna> BigWhale: sej reces "gun no, tm pr oknu!"
<BigWhale> ja sej tko delam
<anny> hvala
<BigWhale> sam je precejkrat zlo awkward
<BigWhale> anny, ni za kaj ...
<anny> BW...mnemotehnične metode
<sterna> too much work
<anny> klinc
<Hekos> oz bolj taki Jade
<anny> zadrega z imeni povzroči več škode
<sterna> v moji industriji niti ne
<BigWhale> zato k delas v pekarni
<sterna> ja
<BigWhale> pa si mors sam imena mest zapomnt
<BigWhale> Grosupleljski
<sterna> kajzerca je kajzerca.
<BigWhale> argle-bargle...
<BigWhale> grem ...
<sterna> srecno
<BigWhale> zdej so mi bug confirmal
<sterna> aja btw sej res
<anny> kaj pa krjavljev , pa velikonočni, pa polbeli, pa temnozrnati
<BigWhale> in sem vesel
<sterna> BigWhale: a bos u tork u lj
<anny> ln
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> bom jutr
<sterna> aha nevermind pol
<BigWhale> v tork pa mogoce
<Hekos> BigWhale, vedno fajn vedet da "its not just me"
<BigWhale> zakaj pa?
<BigWhale> ce bo kak swing party pol pridem!
<sterna> BigWhale: una pithlit je napisala da bo u klinicnm centru da jo pride kdo povabt na pijaco
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> tob se ze skor splacal
<BigWhale> :))
<sterna> pa bi blo fino da bi se par sto ljudi zbral.
<BigWhale> later :)
<sterna> srecno
<anny> :)
<BigWhale> flashmob!
<sterna> mhm
<anny> BW je za orgijo
<sterna> ma ne
<anny> ti tudi?
<sterna> sej se loh neumne delamo
<BigWhale> in vsi zaplesemo na YMCA
<sterna> no YMCA js ne morm
<anny> saj si pravkar rekel ja!
<BigWhale> bze
<sterna> 22:49< sterna> mhm
<sterna> 22:49< anny> BW je za orgijo
<sterna> 22:49< sterna> ma ne
<anny> go west je tudi primerna
<sterna> nism!
<anny> si
<sterna> go west je uredu k je primorka
<anny> ne se ven vleč
<sterna> js ne morm sodelovat v orgiji ne da bi se z rezijo dogovoru najprej
<anny> to ti ni podobno
<sterna> pa mislm da v torek ne bo za
<anny> aaa....avtorske pravice in odstotki
<sterna> ja
<sterna> i honor my commitments.
<anny> to je najmanjši problem
<anny> in ko bi froca čez 15 let videla očija?
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> zakaj cez 15 let?
<sterna> sej me vsak dan vidta
<anny> motim se, 10
<sterna> vcasih tut kadar me nocta.
<anny> aa late night visits
<anny> ko mami ubija očija
<sterna> ja to niti ni tok pogosto
<sterna> v resnici je samo dvakrat do zdej blo
<sterna> sej mami bi mogoce zanimala orgija sam pac
<sterna> ne v torek
<Hekos> ker v torej so žurke
<Hekos> torek
<sterna> pa verjetno bi hotla prej guest list pa CVje pa background checke pa to
<sterna> ni lahka zenska.
<dz0ny> .sporoči CrazyLemon fix for you https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/5522127
<Pepelka> gist:5522127
<Pepelka> »- Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<sterna> tut za swinganje ni nobenga pritiska, k je razgibanosti se vedno ogromno
<sterna> lej k je nazaj prsu za vsak slucaj :)
<sterna> ne med voznjo ircat!
<anny> ženske redko predlagajo
<zdobersek> dz0ny: poznas kako pametno pipe-stdin-to-gist skripto?
<anny> klon!
<anny> folk je znorel
<anny> http://www.delo.si/zgodbe/nedeljskobranje/maturantski-ples-prestiz-ki-unicuje-tradicijo-in-razdvaja-dijake.html
<Pepelka> Maturantski ples, prestiž, ki uničuje tradicijo in razdvaja dijake
<Pepelka> »Nekateri hočejo spektakel, ki je daleč od klasičnega srednješolskega praznovanja. Preberite, koliko stane?«
<BigW_M> Sej ne vozim.
<BigW_M> Čeb vozu bi skoz dol padal, k je bedn coverage. Hehe.
<sterna> js sm su na maturantski ples v t-shirtu in kratkih hlacah
<BigW_M> Jest nisem Å¡el.
<sterna> i got two respects and lots of booing
<sterna> now i know who to trust.
<BigW_M> K sem bil introverted in zafrustriran najstnik.
<BigW_M> Na valeto sem su sam na uradni del. Pol nisem su nikamor k so Å¡li u disko.
<BigW_M> Sem lih ene diskete po pošti prsle domov.
<BigW_M> Dobil.
<BigW_M> Bze
<sterna> men je blo ful fino na valeti
<dz0ny> zdobersek:  nope, misliš stdout&err. Ker obratno se mi zdi mal security risky
<dz0ny> ponavadi kar z sm2 pošljem
<sterna> k sm po osmih letih mucenja koncno dozivel prvo potrditev
<sterna> hehe
<zdobersek> dz0ny: `echo "ABC" | wc -c`
<zdobersek> v kontekstu echota je "ABC" stdout, w kontekstu wc je "ABC" stdin (?)
<sterna> ja
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> ne
<anny> sterna - so se ga učiteljice napile ko živali!
<sterna> zdobersek: "ABC" je parameter kar se echota tice
<sterna> anny: ma ne, pac
<zdobersek> sterna: ja, to je ocitno, jst sem krajsu zapis in mel v mislih output ukaza
<sterna> anny: skos sm bil en brezvezn cigo k se sam pifla pa tko
<sterna> pa vsi so me tepl, najbl pa uni tezkokategorni sportniki k so mel ful punc skos
<sterna> no nakonc se mi je pa kr fajn zdel to
<sterna> k so sportnike poklical pa je vsak dobu priznanje za svoj stuff
<sterna> pol so pa mene ene 20 minut vabl na odr
<sterna> za ves science and progress!
<anny> ti si dobil priznanje za kaj
<sterna> jah
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> vegova stefanova
<anny> vse vegove, cankarje in kar je Å¡e takih
<sterna> za kemijo pa anglescino pa cankarje
<sterna> ja
<anny> mhm
<sterna> pa raziskovalne k niso ble raziskovalne k so rekl da osnovnosolci to ne morjo
<anny> jest imam tudi debelo mapo
<sterna> dunno v cem je bla fora
<sterna> no pa tut referate sm delu s ta lustnimi sosolkami
<anny> če iščete prihodnje sodelavce...mlade je treba zagrabit
<anny> http://www.delo.si/druzba/generacijad/matematicni-genij-s-talentov.html
<sterna> sicer sm bil se premlad da bi znal to kej vnovcit
<Pepelka> Matematični genij s talentov
<Pepelka> »Rene Žižek pri osmih letih kot za šalo stresa pravilne izračune do 100.000.«
<sterna> hm mal je se mlad
<sterna> js mam ful probleme s tem
<sterna> k tak folk tko reklamirajo pa se nardijo ful velika pricakovanja
<sterna> what if he likes turtles?
<sterna> pa bo hotu bit veterinar?
<anny> ja, mislim da ima kakšne bližnjice za računanje
<anny> kot avtisti
<anny> pa mama ga forsira, kar se vidi
<sterna> js nism tok zahtevn do svojih pamzov
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHDDixceNYs
<Pepelka> Rain is Awesome - YouTube
<anny> tooo!
<anny> najglobja luža je zakon
<sterna> ja sej sta cist srecna k loh tkole
<sterna> men je pa ratal se izognt dezju danes
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/52489473
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Racing the Rainclouds near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> glih za glih
<zdobersek> uphfhfhf
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=SHDDixceNYs#t=137s
<zdobersek> direkt na kolena
<Pepelka> Rain is Awesome - YouTube
<anny> zdobersek, ne jamrej
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RyeDBZaxFa8
<Pepelka> New Robinsons TV Advert - Thanks Dad - YouTube
<anny> moja so polna brazgotn, ko smo se podali na zobe po klancih
<zdobersek> jah, bom jamru, jst komej klecim
<sterna> sej se vid da je hotu neki zajamrat
<sterna> ampak volja ob skakanju po luzah je mocnejsa.
<dz0ny> this comes to mind http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Le8H1g5McTI
<Pepelka> HILARIOUS VIDEO of Man Jumping into Puddle, NEARLY Drown on Friends DARE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »HILARIOUS VIDEO of Man Jumping into puddle, NEARLY Drown on Friends DARE HIALRIOUS VIDEO of Man Jumping into puddle, NEARLY Drown on Friends DARE HIALRIOUS V...«
<sterna> poznam tega ja
<sterna> sam luza na domacem dvoriscu je vseen mal drugacna
<sterna> k vesta kaksna je tut ko je suho
<sterna> bbl, se psa zrihtam
<dz0ny> huh http://metinalista.si/mlad-moz-pise-vprvic-gospodicini-ki-se-mu-je-prikupila/
<Pepelka> Mlad mož piše vprvič gospodičini, ki se mu je prikupila.
<Pepelka> »Visoko spoštovana gospica! Morda se boste moje malenkosti komaj še spominjali. Bilo je pred tremi tedni pri … v hiši … Bili ste tam s svojo materjo. Vaše lepo obnašanje, Vaše pametno govorjenje, kakor tudi Vaša izredna lepota, vse to je naredilo globok utis na mene, da Vas nisem mogel več pozabiti. Med tem časom [...]«
<anny> včasih so znali :(
<sterna> eh, sukat pero znam tut js se vedno
<sterna> jezik v zivo ponavadi malo manj
<sterna> ampak k sreci je dekletu to vsec
<sterna> mava oba rada tisino
<anny> ti si visoka ko smreka, brhka ko hrast, v tvojih očeh pa en zlodej sedi in venkaj strelja! :)
<zdobersek> twist: 'podrl te bom, in zlodeja ven izbezljal'
<zdobersek> '... s svojim dletom'
<anny> bravo zdobersek!
<anny> res je pomlad, ne samo zunaj in na koledarju
<zdobersek> ok, v mislih nisem imel iztikanja oci, prizna,
<zdobersek> priznam*
<anny> pol pa pride en z motorko in prekosi tvoj klin
<dz0ny> hm ko sem bil v dijaškem je bilo največ romance ravno na začetku šolskega leta
<dz0ny> pol so se že vsi spoznal, pa ni blo več zanimivo
<dz0ny> je bilo pa veliko nočnih pobegov spomladi :>
<anny> težko samo mačke poslušaš, kako se noč za nočjo zabavjo
<anny> dz0ny, kako ste bežali na primer iz 4. nadstropja?
<dz0ny> ja v prvi Å¡tuk si Å¡el :)
<dz0ny> pa za požarni izhod se je dalo vrata odpret itd
<dz0ny> pa čez klet
<dz0ny> ogromo poti :)
<dz0ny> sam bl sem impliciral spanje parčkov skupaj, kot pa pobeg
<sterna> a so prevec ropotal?
<sterna> evo srecnga kolesarja
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/yolo-rider.jpg
<dz0ny> Če je bolj fizično aktivno se je uredilo tako da so cimri do 4. zjutraj karte igral al pa izhod mel.
<dz0ny> itak se je to počelo ob četrtkih ko so bili vi malo okajeni
<sterna> aja tocno
<anny> upam, da ste uporabljali vsaj kondome?
<sterna> js ne
<sterna> ampak tut alkohola nism.
<anny> ne govorim zate!
<anny> ti pokvariš vsako povprečje :P
<sterna> mislm sm preizkusu ze kondome, sam so blazno storasta naprava
<dz0ny> anny: to si čisto preveč predstavljaš
<dz0ny> drugače je pa kar težko v domu kaj takega organizirat, če se ne rzumeš z cimri in ostalimi, pač vse mora bit dogovor
<dz0ny> zato se je to drugje počelo
<anny> pod drevesi na klopci?
<dz0ny> žak je bil priljubljen :)
<anny> hhaha
<anny> prav na stadion ste Å¡li?
<dz0ny> odzat kjer se gre za bežigrat čez tire :)
<dz0ny> tam nobenga ne mot če se zija
<dz0ny> itak se fuzbalerji derejo kot da jih odirajo
<dz0ny> zihr si bla kdaj tam :)
<anny> sem....enkrat smo bili statisti za nek mladinski film
<dz0ny> huh kaj so pa snemal tam?
<anny> 4 ure smo morali skakat in se dret, kot da je padel gol
<anny> Å¡e danes ne vem naslova, bilo pa je zelo zabavno
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/yolo-rider.jpg
<sterna> hehe
<anny> ura je polnoč, gremo spat
<anny> za vse ponočnjake pa hrana za ustvarjalnost!
<anny> http://shialabeowulf.tumblr.com/post/33670447154/99-life-hacks-to-make-your-life-easier
<Pepelka> flynt coal - 99 Life Hacks to make your life easier!
<Pepelka> »[[more]]«
<dz0ny> hehe http://i.imgur.com/J3TDwUu.jpg
<dz0ny> noč
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-28
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @28.04.2014 7:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 97%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:00, Kulminacija: 13:00:35, Sončni zahod: 20:06:11
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 11min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<yang> Mislim, da so zgubili en paket namenjen k meni iz nemcije, ni updatea od 19.04. , ceprav pise, da je dostava v roku 30 dni
<napsy> poklic na carino
<napsy> al pa posto
<napsy> kak kak tracking id mas?
<yang> mam tracking id
<yang> sploh ni paketa v SLO
<yang> mislim da ni sel iz sortirnice na zbirnem mestu v nemciji, tam se trracking namrec ustavi
<napsy> hum
<yang> 19.04. je prispel v sortirnico in od takrat nobenga updtea
<napsy> ena varinta je da na njihovo posto poklices al pa posles mail, I guess
<yang> dobro, bom pa dubu 500 eur odskodnine, tut to je neki
<yang> bol se mi splaca pocakat, da se zgubi in odskodnino uveljavljati
<slax0r> long shot, mapak vseen
<slax0r> je kdo tukaj zainteresiran za job v grazu?
<slax0r> ^ php dev :P
<idioterna> kok bruto?
<idioterna> pa kasn php
<slax0r> idioterna: bruto nimam pojma, za pricakovat pa je nekje med 2000 in 2500
<slax0r> kaksn php? nism vedu da obstaja vec vrst ;) drgac pa web-app, ecommerce itd.
<slax0r> delamo z, codeigniter, laravel, xtcommerce(don't ask,...ravno iscemo drug sistem), typo3, wordpress in drupal
<idioterna> aha aha
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8lJ85pfb_E
<Pepelka> Last Week Tonight With John Oliver: General Keith Alexander Extended Interview - YouTube
<Pepelka> »John Oliver interviews General Keith Alexander, former head of the NSA. General Alexander discusses Edward Snowden and helps John rebrand a national security...«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r če še razmišljaš o nakupu kolesa imajo v hervisu 30% popust ob nakupu nad 200€ :)
<napsy> to sm js mel
<zdobersek> ... odvisno, kaksno kolo kupujes
<napsy> kupu bajk za 240 evrov, placu zanj 150 evrov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne kompliciraj :)
<zdobersek> kk
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> ahoy sasa84
<sasa84> ahoy sailor o\
<sasa84> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2607748/We-liftoff-Watch-moment-Portuguese-navy-launches-drone-disastrous-results.html
<Pepelka> Portuguese navy launches its very own drone with disastrous results | Mail Online
<Pepelka> »The high-tech craft was launched at the the Lisbon Naval Base by Portugal's Defence Minister - who looked on helplessly as it ditched immediately into the harbour.«
<CrazyLemon> očitno folk ne ve da obstajajo tudi podvodni droni
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> na kickstarterju je bil en
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: tako kot vedno, super timing
<slax0r> ravno takrat ko mam servis in registracijo :)
<zdobersek> slax0r: pozab na avto, vzem kolo
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> vsak dan vozim 200+km
<zdobersek> idioterna bi ti zavidu!
<idioterna> 200km je ksne 6 ur
<idioterna> ni take panike
<idioterna> razn ce v hribe vozs, tist zna podaljsat
<zdobersek> sej pol peljes tud dol s hribov
<idioterna> ja pa ovinke nardijo da ne mors spustit
<sasa84> oj idioterna :)
<sasa84> živjo slax0r
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kdo pa potrebuje servis pa registracijo :p
<slax0r> zivijo sasa84_
<slax0r> 6 ur + 10-12 ur dela, kdo bo pa spal pa se z mulci ukvarjal? :D
<zdobersek> napram kolk uram voznje z avtom?
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> zdobersek,povej!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ahoy!
<zdobersek> 'tis all.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/Gazza_melv/status/460543767272251392
<Pepelka> Twitter / Gazza_melv: @DanMartin86 I was stood right ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meeh..glej kot ob vstopu v zavoj martina pa tistega zraven
<CrazyLemon> martin was waaaaaaaaay too low :)
<zdobersek> v kaksnem smislu 'low'?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v smislu 'he wanted to go up high..but was down low but he was just too slow' :/
<zdobersek> the fuck
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<slax0r> zdobersek: dobri 2 uri, ce sem priden
<zdobersek> ... in ce nisi?
<slax0r> ~1h45m
<slax0r> stem da, to je skoraj cela pot avtocesta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_1de_2Pq4
<Pepelka> Dan Martin crashes in the final turn at Liege - Bastogne - Liege 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »⇩⇩PARTNERS BELOW⇩⇩ Liège - Bastogne - Liège 2014 (Liège › Ans) - Here on the cyclinghub with the daily coverage of all the cycling competitions in the world!...«
<CrazyLemon> zadnje kolo mu je zdrsnilo..če bi bilo olje bi verjetno najprej prvo šlo
<slax0r> ni mus
<slax0r> aja, kolo :)
<slax0r> sm mislu da je bike :)
<slax0r> mislim, motorcycle :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: IMO ne bi smel met problema
<zdobersek> Caruso je sel po isti liniji brez problemov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true
<zdobersek> yes it is.
<CrazyLemon> ampak pol tvoja teorija ne drži :p
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2014/04/the-awful-thing-about-getting-it-right-the-first-time-is-that-nobody-realizes-how-hard-it-was/
<Pepelka> jwz: The awful thing about getting it right the first time is that nobody realizes how hard it was.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: unless ... Caruso planted the pen
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čemu le..sej ni mel možnosti za zmago :D
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10151345_10203062687703534_5101713010633104715_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<idioterna> it is
<idioterna> sam eni misljo da ce oni skos pr mer sedijo, pol smo vsi taki
 * zdobersek doesn't care gone riding
<slax0r> riders on the storm ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matej69: Re: [K 14.04] Dnevi so zapisani z veliko začetnico in LibreOffice Calc  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41685/#p41685
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqFc4wriBvE
<Pepelka> 32 out of sync metronomes end up synchronizing - YouTube
<Pepelka> »When you move the metronome and put on a table that moves multiple metronome that ticks all the metronome sound at the same time as it is known in sync event...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pinguy OS 14.04 Mini Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9jqpwB6j07s/pinguy-os-1404-mini-available-for.html
<idioterna> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10297860_10152060575312006_1260383382688046259_n.jpg
<slax0r> idioterna:
<slax0r> LOL
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> nekej je tud pin od bančne napisana
<dz0ny> zihr
<zdobersek> kuca poso
<zdobersek> poso kuca
<idioterna> grem kr poslusat
<zdobersek> !ask intel distributor v SLO
<zdobersek> s/distributor/uvoznik/
<zdobersek> pac, s kterim lahko delam b2b
<dz0ny> avtera a ni?
<idioterna> b2b se ti ne splaca s slovensko firmo delat
<zdobersek> well don't leave me hanging
<idioterna> geizhals.eu :)
<zdobersek> jaja, sehr shoen
<zdobersek> schoen*
<zdobersek> danke
<idioterna> jaz sem s hoh.de nekaj casa posloval
<idioterna> so bli kr ok
<idioterna> zdej pa niso vec tok
<idioterna> kr neki so mutit zacel
<zdobersek> banda
<zdobersek> iscem najbolj ugodne NUCe
<idioterna> o a ti tut
<idioterna> jsm obupal pa enga kr z amazon.de narocu zdej
<zdobersek> ugh, sem su na kolo pa pozabu stevc przgat
<idioterna> a si pol sploh su?
<idioterna> or was it just a dream?
<zdobersek> twas not a dream!
<LorD_DDooM>  .gpx or didn't happen
<zdobersek> Telekom bom vprasu, ce so kej trianguliral mojo pozicijo
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> "kko nimate? a mi date pol cifro od NSA agenta pr vas?"
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘GNOME Books’ Promises User-Friendly eBook App for Desktop Users  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8ZX6DvlcTuY/gnome-ebook-desktop-application
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/commuterx4/commuter-x4-the-wearable-fibre-optic-bike-light?ref=live 
<Pepelka> Commuter X4 - The wearable, fibre optic bike light by Edward Ward — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »The COMMUTER X4 is a wearable, fibre optic rear bike light that helps drivers judge distance, width and speed of cyclists.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Indicator Netspeed Displays Network Speed On The Unity Panel  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PczP2sXgTEs/indicator-netspeed-displays-network.html
<sasa84> hejhou ;)
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=577989912299720&set=a.132603920171657.24497.100002661487096&type=1
<idioterna> men prav da je to unavailable
<idioterna> dej link na jpg
<CrazyLemon> 745496123/*-+98/
<CrazyLemon> člkjhgfdsa<<yxcvbnm,l.-
<CrazyLemon> neverminme
<CrazyLemon> cistimtipkovnico
<sasa84> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/10253973_577989912299720_4175705834755799826_n.jpg
<sasa84> zdej bo idioterna ?
<mihadroid> !g test
<sasa84> mihadroid, elow :D
<sasa84> ping
<jablana> sasa84: pong
<mihadroid> Saska ;)
<sasa84> mihi, lepo da nas pridš mal pogledat ;)
<mihadroid> Ane :)
<sasa84> mhm, mhm... ;)
<sasa84> si v I al v C? :)
<mihadroid> Sm v hribih
<mihadroid> Zgleda se mi bot obesu. To se mi se ni zgodl.
<sasa84> hribih? ja kam so te pa izgnal mihadroid ? :D
<mihadroid2> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<mihadroid2> !g bla
<Seniorita> BLA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BLA
<mihadroid> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<yang> A je kaksna stran, ki uspe razpoznati pesem iz file-a ? Kot Npr. Shazam ali Musipedia
<yang> mam spisek parih zdej probavam
<yang> mkdir testfiles
<yang> eh
 * zdobersek creates testfiles
 * CrazyLemon deletes testfiles
<zdobersek> NOOO YOU IDIOOOOOT
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/gospodarstvo/podjetja/operaterji-bodo-za-frekvence-placali-148-75-milijona-evrov.html
<Seniorita> Operaterji bodo za frekvence plačali 148,75 milijona evrov
<Seniorita> »Največ spektra je kupil Simobil, Telekom Slovenije malo manj, Tušmobil le 11 odstotkov.«
<dz0ny> yang: echonest
<dz0ny> pa en lib mas
<CrazyLemon> .yt being an idiot rules
<jablana> Being An Idiot Rules (Tiny Town Ep. 8) (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THqzNFNCaQE ♥80 ▶567
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y so idiot
<yang> dz0ny: prepozna tudi kaj slovenskega ?
<dz0ny> dunno
<dz0ny> baza je crowdsourcana
<dz0ny> tko da ce mas potagane lahko prispevas
<yang> ne
<yang> rabim stran ki analizira sound
<yang> nic ni potagano samo wav je
<yang> a mas ti ta API nastiman pri sebi
<yang> ti posljem fajl pa ga submitas
<CrazyLemon> noben servis ne prepozna slovenskih komadov..boš pač mogu guglat :)
<yang> mah
<yang> gugl ne najde nic to je to
<CrazyLemon> impossible
<CrazyLemon> !g google
<Seniorita> Google http://www.google.si/
<CrazyLemon> očitno neki najde!
<yang> o hudir ta pa je najdu neki
<yang> tnx
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> !g yangov slovenski komad
<Seniorita> Dobri slovenski komadi - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4B5D4404E9B53F0F
<zdobersek> so it works?
<yang> komi sm ga strejsu
<yang> drgac pa zanimiva sta discogs pa musicbrainz
<yang> musicbrainz ma celotno bazo dosegljivo v fajlu
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1313885
<Seniorita> Bug #1313885 “lock screen bypass” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> so safe..so ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/webdesigner/
<Seniorita> Google Web Designer
<dz0ny> oooold
<CrazyLemon> a bomo s tem naredili nov ubuntu.si? :P
<dz0ny> to je bl za oglase
<dz0ny> pa mal flash interface zraven
<CrazyLemon> pa 3D maš!
<zdobersek> enjoy http://www.24ur.com/s-kaksnimi-argumenti-je-visje-sodisce-potrdilo-obsodilno-sodbo.html#comment
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - S kakšnimi argumenti je višje sodišče potrdilo obsodilno sodbo?
<Seniorita> »Sodba višjega sodišča v zadevi Patria je dolga kar 69 strani. Višji sodniki navajajo, da so bili dokazi pridobljeni zakonito. Nadalje so zapisali, da je časovni okvir v zadostni meri opredeljen. Sodniki tudi ugotavljajo, da je Janša v poslu nabave oklepnikov obljubo nagrade sprejel za stranko SDS.«
 * CrazyLemon enjoys
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fyi http://www.siol.net/trendi/lepota_in_zdravje/aktualno/2014/04/bolecine_zadnjica_kolo.aspx
<Seniorita> Zaradi lepotca vas lahko boli zadnja plat | Zdravo življenje - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Potepi z dvokolesnimi lepotci se lahko zaradi dolgih voženj in fizične nepripravljenosti sprevržejo v pravo bolečo nočno moro, ki nastopi dan ali dva pozneje.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek noben lepotec ne bo dobil moje riti
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wigga plz!
<zdobersek> who u lyin to
<CrazyLemon> i'm not lyin' niga
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja.. včasih me matra rit ja
<zdobersek> .pic social network tell me more
<CrazyLemon> sedež ni primeren za 4-5+ ur dolge vožnje
<jablana> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/46804526.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi hlače so že v letih
<dz0ny> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/04/windows-0day-flash-bug-under-active-attack-threatens-os-x-linux-too/
<upd> ni ga čez 30 let star sedež na kolesu
<Seniorita> Zero-day Flash bug under active attack in Windows threatens OS X, Linux too | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Adobe issues emergency update for exploits targeting Syrian dissidents.«
<CrazyLemon> just kill this exploit pot called flash already
<zdobersek> u do it!
<dz0ny> canvas je cliat ok za 99%
<dz0ny> problem je da je radikalno drugacen od flasha
<zdobersek> but it doesn't work in IE6
<dz0ny> ie8 is history no
<zdobersek> suure
<dz0ny> ie6 no one cares but balmer
<upd> a skype nima alternative na ubuntu
<upd> a kdo uporablja pidgin-skype
<lynxlynxlynx> vem da so eno alternativo včasih(?) razvijali, sam se ne spomnim imena
<lynxlynxlynx> pa neki se dlje rojeva tud v kopete
<upd> aa ok ql, sem našel da se da vklopit animirane smajlije je ql zdej
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Get a Classic Desktop in Ubuntu 14.04 with GNOME Flashback Session  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-HOjPYSQj3M/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-29
<Guest76130> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41686/#p41686
<sasa84> hejhou miške piške
<dz0ny> jutro
<sasa84> ooooo đonko :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41687/#p41687
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41688/#p41688
<dz0ny> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOxlazS3zs
<Seniorita> "Linux Sucks" - 2014 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Linux Sucks". 2014 edition. Recorded live at LinuxFest Northwest on April 26th, 2014. How to yell at me: Blog: http://www.lunduke.com Twitter: http://twitte...«
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek :*
<zdobersek> heyooo sasa84
<sasa84> https://twitter.com/LinuxPower/status/460065291431464960?refsrc=email
<Seniorita> Twitter / LinuxPower: #linux ExTiX 14.1 Is a Beautiful ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<sasa84> ahoy sailor zdobbie AAARRRGGGHHHHH
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ne zazna ene particije na disku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41689/#p41689
<CrazyLemon> 8. maja v lidlu 1kg nutella samo 4.8€ !
<idioterna> to se men ne zdi ugodno
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je 5kg na mimovrste 30€ se meni zdi ugodno :D
<zdobersek> .yt sale of the fucking century
<jablana> Its a deal, its a steal, Its sale of the fuckin century (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpyH95K7wxg ♥6 ▶2,457
<idioterna> 5 kil je drazja
<CrazyLemon> je ja.. zato pa se splača kupit to 1kg ki ni dražja..tudi če kupiš 5x 1kg :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtbMr-hElDY
<Seniorita> Bike Accident at 140 MPH - YouTube
<Seniorita> »My motorcycle crash at 140 MPH.«
<CrazyLemon> to je najbl pametna stvar ki jo lahko narediš pri ~200 km/h... da gledaš tistega ob tebi :)
<idioterna> ta 1kg je smotana k ne mors roke dat not
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOxlazS3zs
<Seniorita> "Linux Sucks" - 2014 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Linux Sucks". 2014 edition. Recorded live at LinuxFest Northwest on April 26th, 2014. How to yell at me: Blog: http://www.lunduke.com Twitter: http://twitte...«
<dz0ny> slax0r: old
<dz0ny> ::D
<slax0r> ja sorry ker nisem tocno 26 sharal
<slax0r> mogoc se pa kdo ni videl...
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> slax0r: (12:04:10 AM) dz0ny: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOxlazS3zs
<Seniorita> "Linux Sucks" - 2014 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Linux Sucks". 2014 edition. Recorded live at LinuxFest Northwest on April 26th, 2014. How to yell at me: Blog: http://www.lunduke.com Twitter: http://twitte...«
<zdobersek> slax0r: => 9:04:10 CEST
<CrazyLemon> mi smo ob 12:04 spali!
<dz0ny> .pic this no work
<jablana> http://snitchim.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/noworkzone.png
<dz0ny> .pic this no work
<jablana> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/.a/6a00d8341c630a53ef017615b8ca7f970c-350wi
<slax0r> zdobersek: sorry ker delam in spim in ne spremljam ves cas tega kanala
 * slax0r crawls back under the rock he came out from
<dz0ny> .sc Ben Khan - Youth
<jablana> Ben Khan - Youth(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/benkhan/youth ♥6,535 ▶289,721
<zdobersek> slax0r: OY
<zdobersek> slax0r: GET TO THE TABLE AND WORK
<zdobersek> slax0r: pa ne se men opravicevat, jst sem ti podal kontekst, tauntal te je pa dz0ny
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/10245301_10152868909646165_8646189804310962932_n.jpg
<napsy> dz0ny: ping
<dz0ny> napsy: pong
<idioterna> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_luyvwkhn3f1r6y74zo1_500.jpg
<napsy> dz0ny: ti ko uporablas go .. bi mel interes naredit kako slovensko grupo?
<dz0ny> huh
<dz0ny> tezka
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2184-1: Unity vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2184-1/
<CrazyLemon> .yt are those reebok or nike
<jablana> Are those reebok or nike (subtitles) (ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ4c54rCJ_k ♥3,068 ▶340,135
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Firefox 29 Available For Download, Includes New Australis UI, Other Important Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Mo-Z3ysDLHc/firefox-29-available-for-download.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Bug Report Claims Ubuntu for Android ‘No Longer In Development’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OcOhcfHhUPc/ubuntu-android-no-longer-in-development-says-dev
<zdobersek> :| http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin
<CrazyLemon> looks great to me
<zdobersek> jebes to.
<zdobersek> grem jest
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox 29 released what’s new ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MWUJ_g-0vSo/firefox-29-released-whats-new-ubuntu
<dz0ny> yang:  ping
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kul video!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker video
<sasa84> linux sucks :)
<dz0ny> rofl
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 waaat? a bi rada kick?*!?!?
<CrazyLemon> ban mogoče?!?!??!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> itak da linux sucks
<dz0ny> sasa84: kako Å¡tudenti
<sasa84> sej si ga ti objavu na fb :P
<slax0r> windows ftw
<dz0ny> slax0r: abakus ftw
<slax0r> ^
<CrazyLemon> /kick slax0r * #ubuntu-si :You're not a channel operator
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> dz0ny,a bi rad k nam pršou? :P
<dz0ny> k Å¡tudentkam
<sasa84> dz0ny,na govorilnih je cela gužva :P
<dz0ny> Å¡tudenti so itak lost cause
<sasa84> hecam se :D
<CrazyLemon> a bo dež al ne ?
<dz0ny> jA IN Ne
<dz0ny> v bistvu je dež ko greš ven
<dz0ny> pa neha ko greš not
<CrazyLemon> .tolowercase()
<slax0r> .togrovecase()
<dz0ny> .pic bears dance
<jablana> http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/pets/news/120521/dancing-bears-440.jpg
<slax0r> fasciniran sem d aje dejansko tako malo ljudi, kljub trenutnim pogojem, zainteresiranih za delo v grazu(php)
<slax0r> dal sem oglas na prekmurski portal sobotainfo.com in ni nista
<dz0ny> .na geeko.si dej
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ni problem graz *cough* php *cough*
<dz0ny> ne problem je portal
<slax0r> kaj je pa problem z phpjem? :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: ok, tudi na spletni ravijalci ali kako je ze skupina na fb
<slax0r> se je celo en odzval
<dz0ny> http://geeko.si/
<Seniorita> Zaposlitve - programerji, oblikovaci, tržniki, uredniki | Geeko.si
<dz0ny> tle dej
<slax0r> bom poskusil
<slax0r> tnx
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lej zate http://geeko.si/job/17410/%E2%98%85-%E2%98%85-%E2%98%85-%E2%98%85-izkuseni-front-end-razvijalec-at-mobiuu/
<Seniorita> ★ ★ ★ ★ Izkušeni Front-End razvijalec , Mobiuu / Geeko.si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ker sem jaz izkušen front-end razvijalec ane :D
<dz0ny> ja še python znaš
<dz0ny> to tle ne piše da moraš znat
<dz0ny> mislim trenutno izkušen pomen da zna uporabljat grunt/less/cssprefixer
<dz0ny> to tle je minimalno kar so napisal
<slax0r> nevem zakaj ste vsi tako napirjeni proti phpju ki je cist ok lang, ce ga uporabljas pravilno ;)
<slax0r> in ce ne gledas tutorialov starih 3+ let
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> se strinjam
<dz0ny> sam k moram za drugimi porpavljat je pain
<slax0r> to je res
<CrazyLemon> meni je pa pain ker drugi morajo za mano popravljat
<dz0ny> k je skopiran im xyz strani pa skript
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<slax0r> to pa zato ker vsi majo predstavo da je php preprost jezik
<slax0r> tako kot moj sef
<slax0r> ja saj, php je pa ja enostaven
<slax0r> -.-
<sasa84> javascript! :P
<sasa84> to se lohk Å¡e jst prjavm, k mam prvi del na codeacademy narjen :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: codebabes poznas
<slax0r> in ocitno je mozno v manj kot enem dnevu dodelat en payment site, poklicat 4-5 api funkcij, parsat te podatke in jih tudi prikazat
<dz0ny> slax0r: to sefu pokaz https://codebabes.com/courses/php-virgin
<Seniorita> PHP Virgin | codebabes.com
<CrazyLemon> nice legs
<sasa84> dz0ny,nope...ne poznam
<dz0ny> sasa84: meh tole sem mislil http://events.codeweek.eu/
<Seniorita> Europe Code Week - Map of Events
<Seniorita> »October 11 - 17, 2014: a week to celebrate coding in Europe, encouraging citizens to learn more about technology, and connecting communities and organizations who can help you learn coding.«
<dz0ny> pa codecats
<dz0ny> http://events.codeweek.eu/view/10/rails-girls-ljubljana/
<Seniorita> Europe Code Week - Event Details
<Seniorita> »A one day workshop, where you'll learn how to build your first web app in Rails. The workshop is aimed mostly at high school girls, but other women are also welcome.«
<dz0ny> cez 10 dni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisi ti nič mislu..ti si vidu joške in pol si se zgubu :p
<dz0ny> distracted
 * dz0ny ashamed
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 " The workshop is aimed mostly at high school girls" ..to pomeni da če boš šla na rails girls..moraš obleč school girl uniform
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi
<dz0ny> naah za vse je
<dz0ny> sam napisat so mogl tko
<CrazyLemon> sej nism napisal da ni za vse
<dz0ny> you are twisting words
<dz0ny> and ideas and notion
<sasa84> https://codebabes.com/courses/html-virgin LOOOOL
<Seniorita> HTML Virgin | codebabes.com
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nice boobs ane
<sasa84> jp CrazyLemon ...
<dz0ny> lol https://codebabes.com/courses/programming-virgin/programming-intro-conditional-statements
<Seniorita> Programming Intro Conditional Statements | codebabes.com
<CrazyLemon> https://embed-ssl.wistia.com/deliveries/2e252b4bf24aa47515135c6e5a4e9cf03864185e/file.mp4
<CrazyLemon> i'm having trouble paying attention :(
<dz0ny> ya na koncu je ...
<slax0r> https://github.com/virajchitnis/linux-webui/blob/aa736726ba638ca5e410fdc0089e712dda6b865c/shellscripts/service_operation.php
<Seniorita> linux-webui/shellscripts/service_operation.php at aa736726ba638ca5e410fdc0089e712dda6b865c · virajchitnis/linux-webui · GitHub
<Seniorita> »linux-webui - A simple web control panel for linux servers«
<slax0r> yay
<dz0ny> yay
<dz0ny> :D
<slax0r> sam najt kje je to installano
<slax0r> pa sam nalozis rootkit :P
<slax0r> prek browserja :P
<dz0ny> https://github.com/search?nwo=virajchitnis%2Flinux-webui&q=exec+%24_get&ref=cmdform&search_target=global&type=Code
<Seniorita> Search · exec $_get · GitHub
<Seniorita> »GitHub is the best place to build software together. Over 4 million people use GitHub to share code.«
<dz0ny> shodan
<dz0ny> al hogan
<dz0ny> al kaj je un site
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny evo.. https://twitter.com/CamiLiModel    da boš še mal distracted na twitterju :)
<Seniorita> Cami Li (CamiLiModel) on Twitter
<Seniorita> »The latest from Cami Li (@CamiLiModel). Host/Judge of upcoming show Models & Rock. Booking inquiries: info@joonpr.co.uk. MIAMI«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tole je pa zate.. http://gizmodo.com/code-dicks-parody-site-is-your-equal-opportunity-answer-1568402128
<Seniorita> Code Dicks Parody Site Is Your Equal Opportunity Answer to Code Babes
<Seniorita> »It was only a matter of time. Just a few days after the internet got good and outraged over the wildly absurd, porn-based learn-to-code site Code Babes, we present to you its satirical, equal opportunity cousin. Say hello to Code Dicks.«
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> ja to bo spet ena afera
<dz0ny> sigh
<sasa84> eh CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> http://gawker.com/six-layer-pizza-cake-is-about-to-become-a-canadian-re-1564653771
<Seniorita> Six-Layer Pizza Cake Is About to Become a (Canadian) Reality
<CrazyLemon> mmmm
<Seniorita> »Canadian pizza chain Boston Pizza (real actual thing) is holding a social media poll to determine which non-pizza food item it will attempt to graft pizza onto next. The current frontrunner is a six-layer cake, because nothing matters.«
<zdobersek> sasa84_: !!
<Kiborg> Pozdravljeni
<CrazyLemon> Buhdej
<Kiborg> Samo kratko vprašanje. Imam Ubuntu 14.04 in mi ne deluje več razpolavljanje oken tako da jih potegnem do roba, to so lepljivi robovi če se ne motim?
<CrazyLemon> se motiš
<CrazyLemon> lepljivi robovi so samo za miško..če imaš več zaslonov zna bit uporabno
<CrazyLemon> da miška ne skače ob robu na drug zaslon
<Kiborg> Aha.
<dz0ny> razpolavljanje pa mora delat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: compiz reset
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i shall do no such thing
<zdobersek> ffs Canonical!
<Kiborg> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: refund yer APU
<Kiborg> Torej kako bi to lahko rešil?
<CrazyLemon> Kiborg lahko poskušiš resetirat nastavitve compiza kot je dz0ny predlagal
<CrazyLemon> v terminal vpišeš 'dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity'
<CrazyLemon> brez '
<Kiborg> Deluje! :)
<Kiborg> Carsko!
<CrazyLemon> Fantastično!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kiborg> Hvala obema!
<zdobersek> ni za kaj!
<CrazyLemon> fejst poba... misli da si velik za dva zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> bog ne daj da bi res bila dva zdoberska na kanalu :/
<zzdobersek> qui m'apelle?
<zdobersek> zzdobersek: CrazyLemon
<zzdobersek> aaah, le lemon uncroyable
<sasa84_> ooooo zdobersek :***
<sasa84_> mišika moja zlata
<zdobersek> <:O~
<sasa84_> iiiiiii <3
<sasa84_> kook kjuti <3 :*
<sasa84_> dejva Å¡e kej enojat krejzija
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fV39vSCZUQ
<Seniorita> Tito Arrives Aka Tito On State Visit To London (1953) - YouTube
<idioterna> hud je
<Seniorita> »London. LV. Ship "Galeb" steaming up river. CU. Name "Galeb" SV., Yugoslavian leader Broz Josip Tito descending steps and into launch followed by others. LV....«
<zdobersek> titorgasming
<zdobersek> hahah, rad bi vidu napisan govor
<zdobersek> za trst se je su tja ment
<zdobersek> slabo se je zmenu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: [K 14.04] Dnevi so zapisani z veliko začetnico in LibreOffice Calc  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41690/#p41690
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Humanity Colors Icon Pack Updated: 9 Different Colors For Humanity Icon Theme  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/YmoLz90xKTQ/humanity-colors-icon-pack-updated-9.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2185-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2185-1/
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vPFF03JC20
<Seniorita> The Forest Man Of India - YouTube
<Seniorita> »by Ankur Didwania At the age of 17, Jadav Payeng started to grow trees on barren land. Many challenging years later a jungle of 1200 hectares has grown out o...«
<dz0ny> sig ti repo masterji me zmeri nahruljo
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-30
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10563/kolesarska_revolucija_v_zahodnih_prestolnicah_bi_resila_10_000_zivljenj_letno.html
<Seniorita> Kolesarska revolucija v zahodnih prestolnicah bi rešila 10,000 življenj letno | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Raziskava Svetovne zdravstvene organizacije je dokazala, da bi, če bi bile vse zahodne prestolnice tako usmerjene v kolesarstvo kot Kobenhavn, rešili najmanj 10,000 življenj letno.«
<idioterna> yup.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQfOI_mRM-o        lol :)
<Seniorita> Inside Amy Schumer - Magic Man - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A magician charms his way into Amy's bedroom, but he refuses to stop performing tricks. Tune in Tuesdays at 10:30pm ET, and watch more Inside Amy Schumer her...«
<zdobersek> how do u mean inside
<dz0ny> In all seriousness, Pornhub recently tweeted that for every hundred or so videos viewed, they'd plant a tree.
<dz0ny> http://www.livememe.com/bsf3qrl
<Seniorita> livememe.com - Redditor's Wife
<Seniorita> »get the best memes at livememe.com«
<zdobersek> oold
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> napsy: lol a si vidu kdo je RT-jal
<zdobersek> .yt shaggy wasn't me
<jablana> SHAGGY - IT WASNT ME (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g5Hz17C4is ♥76,755 ▶22,493,855
<CrazyLemon> .yt are you sure
<jablana> Willie Nelson - Are You Sure (With Lyrics) (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lARIX1EMbwA ♥1,413 ▶198,759
<dz0ny> .pic stop it now you are not funny
<jablana> http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/post/funny-pictures-auto-rage-comics-oh-crap-479529.jpeg
<dz0ny> napsy: http://www.golangbootcamp.com/book
<Seniorita> Go Bootcamp | Softcover.io
<CrazyLemon> .pic are you sure
<jablana> https://d13yacurqjgara.cloudfront.net/users/2504/screenshots/314566/are-you-sure.jpg
<zdobersek> .pic snape always
<jablana> http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/22700000/Always-Severus-severus-snape-22732532-1440-900.jpg
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @30.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 70%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:52, Kulminacija: 13:00:20, Sončni zahod: 20:08:49
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 16min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn Release Schedule  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JWmMuxPSHh0/ubuntu-1410-utopic-unicorn-release.html
<napsy> dz0ny: um kdo je retweetal? :)
<dz0ny> CIO, Co-author of Go in Action, Co-organizer of Gophercon. Founder of Gopher Academy.
<napsy> aja ta tip, to pa sm vidu ja :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/na-koncu-svoj-smisel-vidijo-le-se-v-crtici-sladoleda/335484
<Seniorita> Na koncu svoj smisel vidijo le še v črtici sladoleda :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Steklenica cenenega, gram marihuane in dobra družba. Divji ples ob sprotnem kemijskolaboratorijskem raziskovanju in jutranje spuščanje. Glasba, mamila in poljubi.«
<CrazyLemon> kul članek
<dz0ny> .aptf libxml/xmlversion.h
<jablana> /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/xmlversion.h > libxml2-dev
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 17.1°C @30.04.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 58% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:02, Kulminacija: 13:00:59, Sončni zahod: 20:08:55
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 15min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .aptf xslt-config
<jablana> /usr/bin/xslt-config > libxslt1-dev
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20140430_125345.jpg       tole pa bo nevihta
<napsy> kje pa je to?
<dz0ny> ob morju nekje
<CrazyLemon> 1.500m zračne linije stran od morja :D
<CrazyLemon> !g arso radar animacija
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin - animacija - Agencija RS za okolje http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<gregor3000> eno vprasanje na hitro, kaj uporabiti za nalaganje desktopa. lightdm iz nekega razloga noce zagnati xfce, GDM pa je verjetno jar tezek. kaj je lažja alternativa? rabim nekaj samo da vpisem geslo za enega uporabnika in d aima moznost izbire razlicnega deskotpa.
<gregor3000> desktopa
<dz0ny> xinit
<dz0ny> pa lxde ma svoj session manager
<dz0ny> k ga pozenes z xinit
<dz0ny> "it should be safe"
<dz0ny> tko da ne more ratat root user ce lxde pa ma terminal forkan :D
<gregor3000> ah se mi zdi da je malo prevec hardcore.
<gregor3000> mogoce bolje LXDM
<dz0ny> ja :)
<dz0ny> sam ce hoces one user only
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> stekam
<dz0ny> narobe bral sory
<dz0ny> sorry
<gregor3000> namestil sem si mino.iso in potem dodal XFCE, IceWM in i3. v virtualbox. i3, ko imam malo casa da se ga naucim, in ostalo imam za testiranje raznih stvari
<dz0ny> a win host?
<gregor3000> ja xp :-)
<gregor3000> ok jih bom ene par poiskusil p abomo videli kaj se bo zgodilo oz kako se bodo obnesli. GDM se res malo predolgo nalaga upam da bojo ostali hitrejsi. moram it zdaj kosilo delat...
<gregor3000> hvala za ideje in pomoc. dijo.
<sasa84> wiiiiii
<sasa84> oo dz0ny :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, kje si moja miši?!
<napsy> ojoj
<napsy> misi mamo
<CrazyLemon> meh..toča
<CrazyLemon> pa so šle jagode pa češnje
<sasa84> ja napsy ...miške :D
<sasa84> napsy, ti se mi zdiš tak resn fant... delej zdej mal red do 5ga maja, k me ne bo
<sasa84> tale CrazyLemon ...sej veš
<napsy> I know
<napsy> se bom potrudu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 6.5 imaš predavanje..ne pozabit
<sasa84> lol, jst ga nimam :)
<slax0r> ti bo limun predaval ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako da ne.. za 22. 4 si rekla da ne bo šlo ker boš v gozdu..zato je pa 6.5
<slax0r> and hi btw
<CrazyLemon> hi btw
<sasa84> oooo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
 * slax0r pomaha z repom
<sasa84> pridkan slax0r
<sasa84> zdej mi greš pa lohk nek speglat, k se men ne da :\
<slax0r> yay
<sasa84> slax0r, sj se mi je zdel, d boš navdušen :P
<slax0r> http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp130/Linda4Yeshua/F%20U%20N%20--%20C%20U%20T%20E/bursting-w-joy.jpg
<Seniorita> I'm Bursting With Joy! Photo by Linda4Yeshua | Photobucket
<Seniorita> »I'm Bursting With Joy! Photo: This Photo was uploaded by Linda4Yeshua. Find other I'm Bursting With Joy! pictures and photos or upload your own with Pho...«
<slax0r> sasa84: ^
<sasa84> slax0r, data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEhUUEhQVFRUVFRQXFhUVFBQXGBUYFBgXGBYUFBUYHCggGBslHBUUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGBAQFywcHxwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsNywsLCwsKywsLCwrLDcrLCw4K//AABEIAMkA+wMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBAMBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBgQFBwj/xABHEAABAwIDBAcEBQkGBwEAAAABAAIRAwQFITESQVFhBgcTInGBkTKhsfAUQnKywQgzNFJzdNHh8SM1YpKTsxckRFSCg8MV/8QAGQEBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQF/
<sasa84> 8QAHxEBAQACAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAECEQMhEjFBURME/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDhqEIQCVIntbKsBCYpHNyUaUCEIUAhCyrG0NR0bhmTy4eKG9HWNi+qYboMy46AcVY8PtKNHNoD3gtO07SDrshQNr7IDKcNY3vAzlH1gTx1WJWxUMyp5kZbR4HOBnous1HDK5ZdRZyCPad+s1u8Z5j55LHur0GImSXznGjY4qouxWqd++Vimu7id+/ipc2Zwfq1074AaN7zIE8W5jWVHVu2n2qYkgEkSJI5hVYuKXtDxPqnm3/GLKb5uY2IjUz7I4A8UgdSed7SNMvZnfI+sq4Kp4809ty4Ry45+ZTzP5fixik4ZHJuZGZg/wCKo/foMkrbj6xIyGToAaOTG7z/ACWqtMWIydmPn0We2qx/fa6DGYguI5NaMluWO
<sasa84> WWFns/tADtCJOmQL3QNw3SUr6wcIcJJzcCS+PTQrBfVIykiT/7HngSfZCBV3N03t+q2P1zvTyXwR3WHOpnbZJbqQdR/FTUMxI+ZS0bvXfukABvvzSMGwZGTScwIMHnCzZPjtx52dZG3jclqKwzW6vQIWmrnNYrrTGp5TGKRyiIympxTVAIQhAIQhALIpNylY6yqJGznzVgjrHcoU5zpTUoEISqB1NhJgLbB2yzs2785G86iViWdOMz/AE4Si5qz3tNwWp0ze0dxcT3W5DfzO9YyChZakEJzKZOgJ8Fk2Np2jgCQ0E6lXbAsDYDBacozjf8AIUt01JtUbDAq9adhhy1JyWxPQy54D3rsmG4OKbBAEnPL3LYUMNBaMtRnx8AufmunB6nRC5A0HqtZdYXVp+2wiN+5eg7nCRBDR3u9M+GQVXxrCRsEE
<sasa84> T+IISch4uMQpbe4c05Egb4WZjtl2VSIyOi1i6y/WLPjb1qoIB0JzyMuM7uQWMX7tx5+93NQ0X90j04pHPnL3DRb2xMU9R3nzPsjy3qandHQyRpoANNywBUPzuTx8k5eibLiz6h7sLWVRmsunVkbMjLSOKxawIMFStSmsTymNTyoqMpqc5NUAhCEAhCEAnl2QCYlQCEIKoRSUxv4JgCkeCIb8yoMqnU7pJznL+axq50CyKmQAGqxKpzWqkNWdhNiarw0LBC6x1a9HgaIqPb3nGRO8HcpJtbdI8G6MiWhzZ2spj2TA2fIkBXvCcIDSNocjzGrfQkhbJto1gy3Z8wAnG4DRPB34T+CxnFxuzb2uGCeOS2OCNHZbRzJyb6ElVnFLwR6HjGU7lsWXRZSpxrsF0cJGXzzXGTvbpfxnhrWu29Q55aP8oE+s
<sasa84> +qreLkNqbOoj4p7L8uDQTkC4jxgx6wtRfXXaVAQdNfVefLPt3xw6c/6f2cbDhoC4eToj4KlldN6UtD6ThyK5kV7OLLeLzck1TmFD0jUuq6sBp/qnNPyfwTTkiUDgY4p1XMTvTSEm0qhGlSJic0opjgmKQphWQiEIQCEIQCUJEqsAghLCGiUD6QjP0S0hLvemvI3KS20J36BA978xmsZ2qmb88lAUpGbg1ia1enTAnacJ10nMmOS9AWFSnRY1ggAZeHBce6B0Q17qx1aNls6SdVe6d4XZ5DzyHFZ8tdL47WO4xaOY
<sasa84> uuuuu, sorči :\
<sasa84> http://www.ahdimages.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Grumpy-Cat-Good-2.jpg
<sasa84> tole slax0r :D
<slax0r> :D
<napsy> v lujbljani pa ze lula z neba
<slax0r> v grazu tut neki pocas
<sasa84> kle grmi :\
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 13.5°C @30.04.2014 13:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 74% Veter: jugozahodnik 1.1 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:10, Kulminacija: 13:01:09, Sončni zahod: 20:09:09
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 15min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babnu pule
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> :D
<napsy> .vreme rudnik
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @30.04.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 52%  pretežno jasno grmi
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:56, Kulminacija: 13:00:23, Sončni zahod: 20:08:51
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 16min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme moste
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 19°C @30.04.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 55%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:52:29, Kulminacija: 13:01:54, Sončni zahod: 20:11:18
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 18min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme campomarino
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> 0h :\
<sasa84> .vreme bari
<jablana> Via Bari, 34074 Monfalcone Gorizia, Italy: 20.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Bari__IT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ITXX0003_f.html
<sasa84> ma ne monfalcone :\
<sasa84> ej napsy ...
<sasa84> <jablana> Vlažnost: 52%  pretežno jasno grmi
<sasa84> pretežno jasno grmi :D
<sasa84> dežek
<sasa84> jst grem sklopt čarunalnik
<sasa84> k je nek glasno zuni :P
<sasa84> pa itak morm it peglat
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> tvin bo zdaj uporabljal silverlight
<CrazyLemon> in ne več flash
<slax0r> ma kdo idejo kako bi streamal terminal na chromecast
<CrazyLemon> !g terminal in javascript
<Seniorita> JQuery Terminal Emulator Plugin http://terminal.jcubic.pl/
<slax0r> mislu sm tty -.-
<CrazyLemon> !g tty javascript
<Seniorita> chjj/tty.js · GitHub https://github.com/chjj/tty.js/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> in to bi potem normalno slo streamat ne?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<slax0r> moram probat :)
<slax0r> sm narocu chromecast :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je enkrat dal en link do podobne storitve
<CrazyLemon> sam se ne spomnem
<CrazyLemon> pač odpreš url
<CrazyLemon> in vsak z urljem
<CrazyLemon> lahko dostopa do terminala
<slax0r> ah ne to
<slax0r> to mam tut drugac
<slax0r> js rabim to streamat na chromecast in na tv
<slax0r> da bom lahko iz postelje programiral na desktopu :D
<slax0r> yes, I am lazy
<CrazyLemon> jah to ni streamanje ffs..ti bi rad odpru na chromecastu terminal..torej tist tty.js zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> sam še vedno boš mogu prek desktopa poslat na chromecast
<CrazyLemon> torej boš mogu iz postelje :)
<slax0r> ja saj to no panike
<slax0r> sam da js potem dam kb v narocje and off we go
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> drugac za to streamanje tty kot si ti mislu uporabljam madeye
<slax0r> pa se kodo se da urejat ;)
<CrazyLemon> !g tmate
<Seniorita> tmate • Instant terminal sharing http://tmate.io/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2186-1: Date and Time Indicator vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2186-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.10 Release Schedule  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/izZbH8aHNnY/ubuntu-14-10-release-date
<zdobersek> kej je blu finu!
<gregor3000> hjah torej sem poskusil dati LXDM, je naložil še celega boga zraven od pcmanfm do drugih (po mojem čisto nepotrebnih) jajc :-) pol je pa vse skupaj obviselo s črnim ekranom ob zagonu. toliko o tem....
<gregor3000> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<gregor3000> ???!???
<slax0r> OR you may use the add-apt-repository command. If your release is 'saucy':
<slax0r> is it saucy? :P
<slax0r> znan nick drugac, si ti tudi naganjal kdaj LFS? se mi zdi da sem ta nick ze videl tam :P
<slax0r> sam koja imena :D SAUCY :D
<slax0r> od kod jim ideje :D
<gregor3000> kaj je LFS?
<slax0r> ok nisi :)
<gregor3000> Trusty je
<gregor3000> linux from scratch?
<slax0r> ne ne, igra, live for speed
<slax0r> sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<gregor3000> ne
<slax0r> ali pa, python-software-properties
<gregor3000> yawn... neki dela sam počasi... :-) saj bo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2187-1: openjdk-7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2187-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2187-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2187-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2188-1: elfutils vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2188-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.eweek.com/storage/red-hat-acquires-open-source-storage-vendor-inktank-for-175-million.html
<Seniorita> Red Hat Acquires Open-Source Storage Vendor Inktank for $175 Million
<Seniorita> »The lead commercial vendor behind the popular open-source Ceph filesystem gets picked up by Red Hat.«
<CrazyLemon> (RH throws money at Mark)
<zdobersek> Mark goes on another space ride
<CrazyLemon> 'Mark buys a unicorn and names him Redie'
<zdobersek> 'Mark impales a Fedora on Redie's horn'
<zdobersek> .yt my horn can pierce the sky
<jablana> My Horn can Pierce the Sky ! - Michael Scott (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft457I--lMs ♥292 ▶83,342
<zdobersek> adieu, mes amis!
<CrazyLemon> i have mes siol
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Fixes Security Flaw in Trusty Login Screen  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hgZfhN-PIgY/ubuntu-fixes-security-flaw-trusty-login-screen
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2184-2: Unity vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2184-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2189-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2189-1/
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-01
<CrazyLemon> maaan.. povsod sonce sam obala pa murska sobota oblačno
<keglevich> pozdrav vsem...bi mogoce kdo vedel, ali LTS 14.04 ISO ze vkljucuje popravljeno verzijo openssl (heartbleed), ali je potrebno po namestitvi paket posodobiti, itd.? Hvala...
<lynxlynxlynx> kdaj je bil izdan?
<lynxlynxlynx> meanwhile http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.cvs/130612
<Seniorita> Gmane Loom
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/krim-z-gornjega-iga.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/pretvornik-krim.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/motorni-promet.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 12.10 End Of Life: May 16 2014  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Poqk7LFoDgw/ubuntu-1210-end-of-life-may-16-2014.html
<CrazyLemon> 42 km suh..in nato 42 km cel moker
<oCrazyLem> da faq je s temi strežniki
<idioterna> oCrazyLem: jsm bil pa skos suh
<oCrazyLem> idioterna good for you :)
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/136101036
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | May Day Krim near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<oCrazyLem> WEATHER
<oCrazyLem> Sunny
<oCrazyLem> pfft..endomondo sux
<oCrazyLem> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/332561522/397336
<Seniorita> Cycling Workout | Endomondo
<Seniorita> »Dražen Matešić was out cycling 84.28 km using Endomondo.«
<oCrazyLem> mal več višincev imaš :)
<idioterna> ja krim je 1108 visok
<idioterna> barje pa 289 al tam nekje
<idioterna> pa sm do krima hodu se cez eno brdo
<CrazyLemon> pri meni pa lih ko sm se usedu v avto..posijalo sonce
<idioterna> zakaj si se pa v avto vsedu? :)
<CrazyLemon> kako drugače pa naj bi pršu domov? :D
<idioterna> a se ti je kolo lih na cilju pokvaru
<CrazyLemon> nope
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2183-2: dpkg vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2183-2/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Android Studio In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/uz4DztUi3wE/install-android-studio-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2190-1: JBIG-KIT vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2190-1/
<CrazyLemon> roke gor tisti ki je že menjal gonilni ležaj
<CrazyLemon> hm..žana ni
<upd_> kaj je to :D
<CrazyLemon> ležaj gonilke :p
<upd_> aja pri kolesu :)
<upd_> vedno k sem razdiral so mi vse kuglce vn popadale, ampak to je bilo pri starih kolesih :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno vn padajo ..tudi pri novih :D
<upd_> hehe kriza :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mam campa pa shimano
<idioterna> ampak zdej mam pa FSA gonilko
<idioterna> bom mogu se to kupt
<idioterna> bottom bracket je drugac to
<CrazyLemon> idioterna  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20140501_114532.jpg         tole bi rad odšraufal.. predvidevam da je notri ležaj al se menja v celoti bottom bracket ?
<CrazyLemon> hm..a je to ta http://www.extremevital.com/sl/kolesa/os-pogona-shimano-octalink-bb-es25-p-10555.html
<Seniorita> Os pogona Shimano Octalink BB-ES25 | Trgovina Extremevital SL
<Seniorita> »Os pogona Shimano Octalink BB-ES25 - Trgovina s �portno opremo Extremevital«
<dz0ny> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2389182/
<Seniorita> Cheap Thrills (2013) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by E.L. Katz. With Pat Healy, Ethan Embry, Sara Paxton, David Koechner. A scheming couple put a struggling family man and his old friend through a series of increasingly twisted dares over the course of an evening at a local bar.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2191-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2191-1/
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-02
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zna bit da je to to ja
<yang> Ali ima kdo /etc/network/interfaces za WEP wifi nastiman ?
<zdobersek> .yt holy grail run away
<jablana> Holy Grail: Run Away! (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92gP2J0CUjc ♥173 ▶63,084
<zdobersek> (run away! ... from WEP)
<yang> tole je najverjetneje WEP http://paste.debian.net/96919/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo v načrtu naročit kaj z bike24/bike-discount.de ?
<yang> najsr dajsr http://www.topshop.si/kuhinja_in_ciscenje/nicer_dicer_plus_vsestranski_rocni_rezalnik.html?csu=general&gtv=1&cex=1521225&med=sem&orig=mcn&vir=no&src=si_gen_general_sem_google_1___cat:kuhinja+%26+%C4%8Di%C5%A1%C4%8Denje&referrer=google_sem_1521225&gkw=_cat:kuhinja+%26+%C4%8Di%C5%A1%C4%8Denje&gclid=CKarr6fjjL4CFWsTwwodQ30AeQ
<Seniorita> Rezalnik za zelenjavo, sadje Nicer Dicer Plus
<yang> CrazyLemon: jaz bi ene gripe za okol balance
<CrazyLemon> yang in ti se splača to kupit prek interneta? :)
<yang> http://www.gbtribune.com/section/1/article/70674/
<Seniorita> Chapman seeks tattoo artist prior to murder trial
<Seniorita> »Before he goes on trial for first degree murder, Jeffrey Wade Chapman wants a professional tattoo artist to remove or cover a prominent “Murder” tattoo on his neck.«
<yang> CrazyLemon: pojma nimam
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne vem, kje bi kupil pri nas, idiotern1 mi je svetoval preko bike24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Ne morem priti v sistem 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41691/#p41691
<CrazyLemon> yang na bike24 so gripi od 5 EU naprej.. in kot vidim so podobne cene  pri Vebu..torej 5 se začne.. če rabiš najcenejše se ti ne splača naročat prek interneta :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi..master pdf editor je awesome za hitro urejanje pdf dokumentov :)
<lynxlynxlynx> glupo ime, ampak link?
<CrazyLemon> http://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor.php
<Seniorita> Master PDF Editor for Linux. Download a free of Master PDF Editor for Linux.
<Seniorita> »Free PDF Editor for Linux. Edit PDF Files using Master PDF Editor ﻿in Linux.«
<dz0ny> .apt fonts
<jablana> fonts-averia-gwf {saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-arphic-uming {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-arphic-ukai {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-arphic-gkai00mp {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-arphic-gbsn00lp {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-arphic-bsmi00lp {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-arphic-bkai00mp {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-arabeyes {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-aoyagi-soseki {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-aoyagi-kouzan-t {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny> .apt fonts ubuntu
<jablana> fonts-ubuntu-title {raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> fonts-ubuntu-font-family-console {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> edubuntu-fonts {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<orion1111> Ali bo Ubuntu v prihodnosti zamenjal x server z cim drugim?
<dz0ny> mir or wayland
<dz0ny> cez 2-3 leta
<dz0ny> or later
<orion1111> Bo tam delal compiz?
<dz0ny> who knows
<dz0ny> compiz se ne razvija vec
<dz0ny> afik
<dz0ny> unity 8 ne temelji vec na compiz
<dz0ny> tko da ne bo potrebe
<zdobersek> mir + nux!
<zdobersek> oz. ne, mir + unity
<yang> CrazyLemon: bom pol pr webu pogledu
<CrazyLemon> yang veb-company.si
<yang> ok
<yang> kere svetujes za specialko
<CrazyLemon> yang nobene
<CrazyLemon> za specialko obstajajo trakovi
<yang> no saj to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.veb-company.si/kategorija/1056/trakovi-krmil.html
<Seniorita> trakovi krmil
<Seniorita> »Kolesarski center Vebcompany«
<CrazyLemon> gripi pa trakovi niso ista stvar :)
<yang> http://www.veb-company.si/izdelek/4421/trak-krmila-deda-mistral.html tega bom kuil, k je zastonj
<Seniorita> trak krmila deda mistral
<Seniorita> »Kolesarski center Vebcompany«
<zdobersek> yang: as cestaka nabavu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yang je iz LJ.. sj veš kako nabavijo specialke v lj :p
<zdobersek> aaaah
<yang> zdobersek: http://jp.si/Rog
<zdobersek> za zacetek je
<yang> mah tolk da je nekaj za vozit
<yang> tega sem resil pred odpadom
<yang> ful je lahek
<zdobersek> yang: a je karbonc?
<yang> ne, mislim da je zelezn
<yang> Sam je replika tekmovalnik koles Favorit
<yang> http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/86248-favorit-bicycle-czechoslavakia.html
<Seniorita> favorit bicycle from Czechoslavakia?
<Seniorita> »It's a longshot, but does anyone know anything about Favorit bicycles? I bought my frame second-or-third hand in the mid 80s, the story was (I dunno«
<yang> ce je mal tezji pac malo bolj pritisnes pa je
<yang> mislim, da ni fora met lahek bicilelj
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker se voziš 10 km po mestu :)
<CrazyLemon> ko boš peljal v hrib te bom vprašal a je fora al ne :)
 * CrazyLemon si je po včerajšnjem deževnem dnevu pripravil backup "kit" za v avto :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Use WhatsApp Rival ‘Telegram’ on Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/A0VOZDxP_SI/telegram-whatsapp-rival-web-app-ubuntu
<yang> kukr kol ze pritiskat mors vsakega, al nareedis zato 10 km vec al manj ni pomembno. Specialke so itak delane za daljse razdalje
<yang> idiotern1: je mel cist povprecen bicikelj, pa je naredu preko 400km
<yang> lahk mas pa ti super karbonskega pa nardis 20 km z njim
<CrazyLemon> govoriva o teži in ne razdalji :)
<yang> ja sam, sej ni avto, da bos manj bencina porabil ce bos mel lazjega
<CrazyLemon> če boš ti šel z 13-14kg kolesom v hrib in nato s pol lažjim boš vidu da je fora met lahko kolo :)
<yang> jah
<yang> pac bom sel pa samo do pol hriba pa bom pol obrnil
<yang> ceprav jaz nisem merodajen za biciklarjenje
<yang> prasej idiotern1 zakaj je mel on tak cist navaden bicikl za vsak dan
<yang> en znanec ima najsodobnejse kolo, pa nardi morda samo 30-40 km z njim
<CrazyLemon> yang kateri je to bil cist navaden bicikl ki ga je mel?
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja une specialke, niso ble lih karbonske
<CrazyLemon> yang ne..je pa zato vložil toliko več za opremo in obročnike :)
<yang> odvisno koliko se vozis s kolesom
<yang> jaz ce bi imel drago kolo bi bil to stran vrzen denar, ker ne vozim veliko
<yang> zato bo tale stari cisto v redu
<yang> ti pa ce redno gonis je morda to v redu porabljen denar
<yang> Zadnjic sem videl 3 kolesarje ob trgovini
<yang> vsi so bili v dresih
<yang> dva sta imela novejse kolo Bianchi, eden pa starega
<yang> Za ta sport je fino ziveti v drzavi kjer je poskrbljeno za vozne poti, npr. na Nizozemskem
<yang> drugace moras tule skoz hlape vdihavat
<lynxlynxlynx> pri nas so vsaj steze
<yang> mislim, na nizozemskem majo tut v mestih okol 2metra siroke steze
<yang> in tut edino tam se mi je zgodilo, da so me "podili" dol iz steze
<yang> policisti
<yang> pac ker sem jo samo preckal
<yang> ne smes cez stezo, kjer ni oznaceno
<lynxlynxlynx> nl je čist druga liga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ne morem priti v sistem 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41692/#p41692
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: 10 kil so moje specjalke
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tudi tanovi colnago?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ubistvu ga se nism zvagu
<idioterna> ampak pise da je 10 kil tezk
<idioterna> mogoce je mal cez k je 60cm frame
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti maš huge frame
<CrazyLemon> no pol mogoče že..sam še vedno se mi zdi kar dosti
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da tudi diski niso lahki
<zdobersek> TI NISI LAHEk
<zdobersek> K
<CrazyLemon> NE NISEM
<idioterna> js mam 110 kil
<CrazyLemon> M
<idioterna> no zdej pocas hlapijo
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<CrazyLemon> a nisi govoru da imaš ..90 or smth
<CrazyLemon> 95
<idioterna> to je blo septembra
<zdobersek> jst mam 70, mogoce
<CrazyLemon> če se prav spomnem
<idioterna> vmes so bli jubileji prakticno vse zlahte
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da 15 kg pridobiš čez zimo :D
<idioterna> ponavad ne
<idioterna> zdej so ble pa izredne razmere
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are such tinker bell :)
<idioterna> ko bi mogu kolesart so bli otroc bolani
<idioterna> ko bi mogu hujsat so mele pa prababice 90 let
<zdobersek> rekord mam <68
<idioterna> pa dunno
<idioterna> js mam rekord 55
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek moj rekord je bil ~ 3kg
<idioterna> je pa res da sm se pol na infuziji zbudu.
<CrazyLemon> ampak takrat sem bil res majhen
<idioterna> aja ne pr trenutni visini
<CrazyLemon> pri trenutni višini sem nekoč imel six pack..brez da sem se trudil da bi ga mel
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je sodček..baby but still :D
<idioterna> ja js tut
<idioterna> sam sm bil tut cist slabokrvn
<idioterna> pol so me pa operiral
<CrazyLemon> trenutna teža z obleko 84.4
<CrazyLemon> torej 82kg
<idioterna> kr bajsi :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<CrazyLemon> ampak je bil dež..tko da tri tedna nisem kolesaru
<CrazyLemon> od ponedeljka bo spet lepo vreme
<CrazyLemon> tko da bom zihr čez en mesec pršu na 81kg!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> pr men je to bl od nutele odvisn
<CrazyLemon> men jo je zmanjkal..čakam akcijo v lidlu :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the monument men
<jablana> The Monuments Men (2014) 118 min
<jablana> Ocena: 6.3/10 (25,126 glasov) MT: 52/100
<jablana> An unlikely World War II platoon is tasked to rescue art masterpieces from Nazi thieves and return them to their owners.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1176348697/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2177771/
<zdobersek> 6.3! Lemon please!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] malci.fifi: Driver za Lexmark series 640  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41693/#p41693
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si gledal film?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: monumente?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..monuments men
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/24jme8/so_this_just_happened/ derp
<Seniorita> So this just happened... : talesfromtechsupport
<Seniorita> »Phone rings, it's an employee at Long Term Client (LTC). LTC employee: "Hey DallasITGuy, it's OK if I take the shared drive home so I can work from h...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> da hell.. http://www.24ur.com/ko-se-disk-pokvari.html        govorijo o zunanjih diskih kažejo pa navadne hard drivee
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Ko se disk pokvari
<Seniorita> »V največjem slovenskem podjetju, kjer rešujejo izgubljene in uničene podatke, vsak dan v letu rešujejo tri pokvarjene zunanje diske. Okoli 900 na leto. In cena? Od 100 pa do več tisoč evrov za reševanje enega samega zunanjega diska.«
<yang> zanimivo
<yang> podatki so neprecenljivi vcasih
<upd_> CrazyLemon, kaj pa je v zunanjem disk drugega k navaden disk :)
<CrazyLemon> upd_ flash drive?
<idioterna> keeping backups is cheaper
<upd_> ne razumem to je usb :)
<oCrazyLemn> fckin server
<dz0ny> naah dualstack
<dz0ny> also  linux-3.14.2-1-x86_64
<CrazyLemon> ti si sam lubosumen ker tvoj crappy kabelnet ne ponuja dualstacka :p
<dz0ny> sej bi lahko mel prek HE
<dz0ny> but
<dz0ny> i don't care
<upd_> a je kakšna alternativa za qt5+cpp, da dela na win, linux, tole je en navadn bullshit
<dz0ny> qt bindings for go :D
<dz0ny> al pa node-webkit
<upd_> ok bom preveril
<dz0ny> node-webkit
<dz0ny> ni qtt al pa cpp
<dz0ny> fyi
<dz0ny> je pa poplarna zadeva zadnje case
<dz0ny> od IDe zadev, popcorn appa
<dz0ny> adobe editor, google canvas editor
<dz0ny> itd
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2014/05/01/tdf-freelance-job-opening-201405-01-quality-assurance-engineer/
<Seniorita> TDF Freelance Job Opening (#201405-01) – Quality Assurance Engineer | The Document Foundation Blog
<Seniorita> »The Document Foundation (TDF), the charitable entity behind the world’s leading free office suite LibreOffice, seeks a Quality Assurance Engineer to start work as soon as possible. The role, which ...«
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> ln
<upd_> http://i.imgur.com/HsL2A.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-03
<CrazyLemon> http://piratskastranka.si/razpis-za-delovno-mesto-stric-iz-ozadja/
<Seniorita> Razpis za delovno mesto – stric iz ozadja · Piratska stranka
<CrazyLemon> resna stranka ...
<lynxlynxlynx> vic pač
<lynxlynxlynx> men gre bolj na živce tisti Šeraj spodi
<lynxlynxlynx> JLP tsk tsk tsk
<CrazyLemon> ja.. to je prvo kar potrebujem od stranke ki bi lahko odločala o usodah državljanov..vice
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> to meni sam pove da so neresna stranka.. in so pravkar izgubili moj glas - ki pa so ga imeli do tega trenutka :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja..Å¡eraj je tudi annoying :)
<dz0ny> kdo pa je to
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> #fail
<dz0ny> oboje
<dz0ny> vse troje no
<idioterna> http://bou.si/4c/1399078410435.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> čudna logika
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ti je pa prej dalo mislit, da so resna?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx nič.. prej niso bili ne resni ne neresni...samo zdaj vidim da so neresni
<CrazyLemon> moj glas pa so imeli ker so novi obrazi v politični sferi.. sedaj ga pač nimajo
<CrazyLemon> home made munchmallow je zakon :)
<lynxlynx> bomo vidli, če bodo sploh silili v parlament
<lynxlynx> zgleda se spet kuhajo predčasne
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynx po moje je to njihov cilj
<CrazyLemon> sam s takimi "vici" ne bodo daleč prišli  :)
<lynxlynx> to je cilj vsake stranke, najbrž že po definiciji
<zdobersek> pirati? kaksen vic?
<lynxlynx> ampak mogoče majo dovolj samozavedanja o lastnem stanju, kakršnokoli je že
<lynxlynxlynx> zdobersek: http://piratskastranka.si/razpis-za-delovno-mesto-stric-iz-ozadja/
<Seniorita> Razpis za delovno mesto - stric iz ozadja · Piratska stranka
<Seniorita> »Za potrebe financiranja kampanje vabimo k sodelovanju novega partnerja, ki bo zasedel prosto mesto: SAMOSTOJNEGA STRICA IZ OZADJA Delo obsega: financiranje aktivnosti s stranko popolnoma nepovezanih entitet, ki naključno sovpadajo z interesi stranke; obvezujoče svetovanje vodstvu stranke in njenim kandidatom … Preberi več »«
<zdobersek> hvala
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> slo-tech Å¡e vedno ne dela
<CrazyLemon> whhhhy slo-tech whyyy
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/pecar-stowaway.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/still-doing-javor.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-too.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/turbo-suni-na-javoru.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-zagarju.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nobenih bidonov?
<idioterna> za 22km?
<idioterna> to se 1 uro ni
<idioterna> ce neb doma spal otroc bi se mogoce kej ustavlala v ksnem grmovju
<idioterna> pol bi jih vzela
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/javor-s-suni.png
<CrazyLemon> ja je ena ura..ce je povprečna 14.1
<idioterna> povprecna je vec k 20
<idioterna> tist sm sliku hroscka k me je u klanc zastopal
<yang> Suni K.K. "Spet ta Javor" hehe
<yang> ej idioterna kako se ta colnago vozi kot MTB, balanca mi mal neprepricljiva (storasta) deluje
<yang> a ne bi blo lazje imet obratno balanco, ravno za cestnega pa mtb
<yang> prijatelj prodaja tole http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesarska-oprema/ostala-kolesarska-oprema/avid-elixir-7-1293161232.html?aclct=1398958368&kw=avid
<Seniorita> Avid Elixir 7 :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam Avid Elixir 7 Matej 040869433«
<yang> ...mal reklame
<zdobersek> yang: naslednjic na #ubuntu-si-epp, prosim
<yang> kle je vec kolesarjev
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj prodaja.. eno ročko za 150€ ?
<CrazyLemon> js prodam obe za 150€!
<yang> mislim da komplet, lahko ga vprasam, ce bi te zanimalo
<yang> oz imas stevilko pa ga kar poklici
<CrazyLemon> ne zanima me.. ampak tak oglas je dober primer kakšen oglas ne napisat :)
<zdobersek> kter biznismen
<idioterna> yang: bom enkrat posnel video
<yang> idioterna: ok
<CrazyLemon> http://labs.strava.com/slide/      kul :)
<Seniorita> Strava Slide Tool
<Seniorita> »Auto-drawing map geometry using the principles of mathematical optimization and Strava&rquot;s global dataset.«
<dz0ny> Runs server side and is written in Go
<dz0ny> all I needed to hear :>
<dz0ny>  read
<CrazyLemon> sm te mislu highlightat ..pa sm reku..eh kaj pa njega zanima strava :D
<idioterna> kr kul so stravarji
<idioterna> dons sm jim dal feature request
<idioterna> da bi rad mel url za group ride
<CrazyLemon> torej en url, ki bi prikazal vse udeležence in njihove podatke ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/javor-s-suni.png
<idioterna> tkole zgleda ce gresta dva
<idioterna> cak bom se enga naredu
<CrazyLemon> suni je mela več višincev :p
<CrazyLemon> ampak js bi raje kot seznam vidu en graf kjer bi bile lepo vidne razlike :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/group.png
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41694/#p41694
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIEK65JmSDE
<Seniorita> Head Tracking for Hobos - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The back of my head sliding against a correctly oriented mouse, propped up by some kitchen paper towel rolls and some duct tape.«
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-04
<idioterna> > I've used vi for the past 5 years. Mostly because I can't figure out how to exit the fucking
<idioterna>                 thing.
<yang> :wq
<yang> :q
<yang> :-)
<slax0r> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41695/#p41695
<NiceLurk> je tole edini slovenski linux kanal na rizonu?
<NiceLurk> mislim freenodu*
<slax0r> mislim da ja
<slax0r> why?
<NiceLurk> se mi zdi da sem imel enga drugega na autoconnect listi, pa se ne spomnim imena
<NiceLurk> al pa je tale isti
<NiceLurk> idioterna je biu u onem tudi
<slax0r> ##linux :P
<NiceLurk> ne ne, sej se mi zdi da sem pravega najdu
<NiceLurk> IRc client se mi je vsul, pa sem zejle po treh tednih ugotovil da mi tale kanal nekot manjaka
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> ne vem, nekak te nikol nisem zasledil tukaj
<slax0r> sploh pa niti sam nisem tako aktiven tukaj :P
<NiceLurk> sej
<NiceLurk> zato pa mislim da sem zgrešil kanal
<NiceLurk> bom poslal idioterni pm, moslim da je un drug kanal bil namenjen prevajanju v osnovi
<slax0r> to pa mozno
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> ne na freenodeu
<NiceLurk> yay, CrazyLemon, tebe se tud spomnim
<CrazyLemon> mogoče na sioff.net
<NiceLurk> mislim da sem prav prišu :-)
<CrazyLemon> NiceLurk me veseli!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ta kanal ni namenjen prevajanju...ampak pogovoru o kolesih, programskem jeziku Go in podobno :P
<Lurker69> ja ja, sej zato mi je fajni
<Lurker69> če me ne bannate vam celo priznam da tole tipkam iz win XP
<CrazyLemon> o ne..tega pa ne bomo prenašali!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> na freenode je več slovenskih linux kanalov
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa od treh, ki jih poznam, ta najbolj aktiven
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx katera sta druga dva?
<lynxlynxlynx> lugos
<lynxlynxlynx> lpn (arhivski)
<CrazyLemon> prve jagode  \o/
<yang> May 4 is considered a holiday by Star Wars fans to celebrate the franchise's films series, books and culture.[2] The date was chosen as "May the 4th" due to its sounding similar to the series' phrase "May the Force be with you" in which fans commonly say "May the fourth be with you".
<CrazyLemon> old!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> jst mam tut jagode iz hoferja
<yang> a teb so zrastle na vrtu ?
<CrazyLemon> na vrtu ja
<CrazyLemon> sam mravlje moram odstranit ker mi žrejo jagode..mofos
<idioterna> Lurker69: mogoce #kiberpipa
<yang> CrazyLemon: posadi ta mocne cilije, odganjajo "skodljivce"
<yang> domace jagode so zakon, zadnjic sem kupil ene v hoferju, je bila ena velika kkot pest
<CrazyLemon> yang čiliji bodo v posodi..ne na vrtu med jagodami :)
<yang> hocem rect, da te iz hoferjev so cisto mutirane ze
<idioterna> mutirane ja :)
<slax0r> mja
<slax0r> 4. maj
<slax0r> ponavadi sem mel vsak 4. may star wars marathon, ali pa vsaj pogledal kak del
<slax0r> odvisno ce je bil vikend al ne
<slax0r> to leto pa je vikend, pa moram delat in bom delal verjetno pozno v noc
<slax0r> yay -.-
<yang> CrazyLemon: evo jaz sem ravnokar pojedel Hoferjeve jagode, so bile kar sladke
<yang> Sledi pa Geek Pride Day (Spanish: Día del orgullo friki ) is an initiative to promote geek culture, celebrated annually on 25 May.
<idioterna> ob treh bodo sirene tulile
<idioterna> 34 let je odkar je tito umrl
<idioterna> a vm ne gre nc na jok
<yang> jst sem bil vceraj v kumrovc u
<yang> kumrovec
<idioterna> kul
<CrazyLemon> idioterna včeraj so sirene tulile...
<yang> nisem sel v muzej, samo mimo sem se peljal
<idioterna> js pa dons ne grem
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tut ja
<yang> sem mislil, da bo ful folka
<idioterna> cudn si
<yang> k je ogromno parkirisce, pa jih ni blo , morda 20 avtov samo
<idioterna> zakaj bi blo ful folka
<yang> jah a se ni vcas praznioval 1. maj kaj pa vem, kdaj se tam zbirajo feni
<idioterna> ne spoznas se
<yang> tut 1. maja jih ni blo vec kot 30
<yang> morda praznujejo 25. maj
<idioterna> pa tok ucenga oceta mas
<yang> sirene so vedno ob sotoah ob 1200
<idioterna> evo ze zvonijo cerkve
<yang> ob sobotah
<idioterna> titu na cast
<yang> cerkve pa vsak dan zvonijo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> ja, tito je bil velik clovek
<idioterna> ni cudn da mu vsak dan zvonijo
<idioterna> no ja
<idioterna> prostoren, predvsem
<idioterna> ne nujno visok
<idioterna> kad je mrtav, onda je dugacak.
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pozabu si da je obcasno tud elementarna debata, kako fucked je slo politika
<idioterna> ah to pa ze ni res
<idioterna> sej so vsi nasi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ni toliko govora o politiki.. mislim ja..fcked je ampak o tem ne govorimo :p
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> mas prow
<idioterna> ja dejmo se mal o politiki pogovarjat no
<idioterna> zdej bojo volitve hmal
<idioterna> a se bo ze dal volt za stallmana
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> jaz bom za rdeco kapco
<dz0ny> pa 7 palckov
<CrazyLemon> torej jankoviča ?
<dz0ny> ne
<yang> ja pirate lahko volis verjetno, to je priblizek stallmana hehe
<dz0ny> ne
<idioterna> slab priblizek
<idioterna> stallman ve kaj govori, ceprav je mal usekan
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> pirati so pa samo usekani
<idioterna> vsaj tist kar sem jaz vidu
<idioterna> mogoce majo zdaj ze kakega pametnega kje
<yang> a si vidu posnetek ko je predaval v Lkjubljani ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sem ga poslusal
<yang> a si bil tam ?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swSn7d_kHQA
<Seniorita> Richard M. Stallman - Copyright Vs. Community talk - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Richard M. Stallman talks about Copyright Vs. Community at the Museum of Modern Art in Ljubljana, Slovenia. The talk was recorded on April 21st 2012. English...«
<idioterna> aja ne tle nism bil
<idioterna> na hermesu sm bil ko je govoru
<yang> aja tist je blo pa leta 2000
<idioterna> sam itak sm ta talk ze ene 10x poslusu
<CrazyLemon> to ni nic..yang ga je vsaj 20x :p
<yang> CrazyLemon: haha
<yang> jaz iz prve nisem vsega dojel
<yang> Tej k so 16. Marca rojeni so res mal posebni ljudje
<yang> mam enga tacga v zlahti
<idioterna> http://www.howiechong.com/journal/2014/2/bike-helmets
<Seniorita> Why it makes sense to bike without a helmet — Howie Chong : Howie Chong
<Seniorita> »People keep asking me why I don't wear a helmet while biking. Science says it doesn't make sense.«
<idioterna> you can't argue with data.
<yang> eh
<yang> saj leta nazaj
<yang> nihce ni nosil celad pri smucariji, razen tekmovalcev
<yang> pa smo vsi preziveli :)
<yang> ampak morda je res bolje, ce si malo zasciten
<yang> kar se morebitnih trkov tice
<yang> sicer ce bi vsi upostevali predpise kako kolesariti in voziti po smuciscih bi bilo mannj nezgod
<yang> http://static.squarespace.com/static/50243645c4aa8efe0b634495/t/530afc51e4b0dd985a467946/1393228887232/protect-ourselves-car-helmet-785x450.jpg?format=750w ja hehe
<yang> a celada ni obvezna za kolesarje v SLO ?
<yang> verjetno je samo "priporocljiva"
<yang> medtem, ko za motoriste je obvezna
<yang> vcasih je bila obvezna tudi na mopedih, dokler niso te mopede zaceli delati, ki gredo lahko samo do 25kmh, kjer celada ni obvezna
<CrazyLemon> ja..vseeno pa se vozijo po cesti tko kot vsi ostali
<yang> kolko so mene presekirali ko sem se kdaj brez celade vozil
<yang> poleti je res sranje, k je tao vroce
<yang> ampak ce bolje pogledas, ce pades z motorja dol pri 40kmh, in si brez celade in zascitne obleke, imas lahko ze kar posledice
<yang> saj je vseeno tudi s kolesa lahko pri veliki hitrosti pades, je isto
<lynxlynxlynx> obvezna je do 15-ega leta al tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> 14.
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @04.05.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 45%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:51, Kulminacija: 12:59:57, Sončni zahod: 20:14:03
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 14ur 28min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: Re: USB namestitev...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41696/#p41696
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Driver za Lexmark series 640  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41697/#p41697
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomaz.zupan: verzija ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41698/#p41698
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: verzija ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41699/#p41699
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomaz.zupan: Re: verzija ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41700/#p41700
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomaz.zupan: Re: verzija ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41701/#p41701
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gojdan: Re: verzija ubunta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41702/#p41702
<zdobersek> .yt flume lorde tennis court
<jablana> Lorde - Tennis Court (Flume Remix) (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ATu1BiOPZA ♥18,336 ▶1,440,095
<zdobersek> u well comed
<CrazyLemon> sup lorde
<zdobersek> HARD ROCK HALLELUJAH
<zdobersek> .yt hard rock hallelujah
<jablana> Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Xl9tBWt54 ♥31,553 ▶5,036,879
<dz0ny> .yt lost in chrome forest
<jablana> Chrome Sparks - Lost in the Chrome Forest (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cecKu4FYwa8 ♥4 ▶122
<zdobersek> firefox save me
<zdobersek> or what
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> .yt dreamer fm attack
<jablana> FM Attack - Dreamer (6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmecDMtUsaQ ♥328 ▶45,914
<zdobersek> .yt elaina's theme
<jablana> Elaina's Theme (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jUyLSJUgnY ♥173 ▶8,923
<dz0ny> .sc Baths - "Ocean Death"
<jablana> Baths - "Ocean Death"(6 minut) http://soundcloud.com/anticon/baths-ocean-death ♥4,614 ▶183,182
<zdobersek> .yt gravity shenzou
<jablana> Steven Price - Shenzou & Gravity (Gravity Soundtrack) [HD] (11 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgy4lvzPfNc ♥301 ▶58,350
<zdobersek> ... I win?
<CrazyLemon> you always win
<CrazyLemon> because you are special
<dz0ny> .apt python-tornado
<jablana> python-tornado {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYBAMxJecLI
<Seniorita> pizza!!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The New Dirty Bastards For more content in the future hit Subscribe! Tags: Game of Throne, Khaleesi Daenerys Targaryen, Pizza«
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/cerkev-za-zombije-opomin-za-drzavo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Čezvesoljska zombi cerkev: nova religija osvaja Slovenijo
<Seniorita> »Marca se je uradno registrirala Čezvesoljska zombi cerkev blaženega zvonjenja, ki je trenutno ena najhitreje rastočih ver pri nas. Častijo sveti zvon, pisker in ponev, maše imajo pred svetim hramom korupcije, kot pravijo parlamentu, tam pa v opomin državi zbirajo hrano in oblačila za prazna skladišča dobrodelnih ustanov.«
<lynxlynxlynx> WAT
<jablana> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/234/853/a74.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-27
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 13.km JZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @27/04/2015 09:25:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.42+N,+15.43+E
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> madison gropa, v kateri je stric, so danes dosegli base camp
<pitastrudl> vreme je bilo dovolj ugodno da so lahko prišli peš nazaj
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 12.km JZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @27/04/2015 09:25:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.41+N,+15.46+E
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl \o/
<pitastrudl> :)
<idioterna> nas sodelovc je baje ok
<pitastrudl> kaj je slovenc tudi gor?
<idioterna> ni na everestu
<pitastrudl> je pa v nepalu?
<idioterna> ja, lih nad epicentrom nekje
<pitastrudl> :(
<idioterna> ja baje so vsi ok tko da ni panike i guess
<pitastrudl> no sam da je vredu
<CrazyLemon> jeez tale Friends twitter app tko zanic da bi ga verjetno se js naredu boljsi app
<CrazyLemon> -ga
<slax0r> do eet
<CrazyLemon> ce bi uporabljal twitter i would! i so would!
<slax0r> pa zacni uporabljat twitter
<slax0r> mislim, ne vem kako se sploh ne uporabljas
<slax0r> halo?!
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: dezgra
<slax0r> am I though?
<LorD_DDooM> Not really http://i.imgur.com/fcayx7Q.jpg
<slax0r> hahahahaha
<slax0r> SS si je naredu :D
<slax0r> zdaj si me pa res nasmejal :D
<slax0r> saj sm ze pozabu kk je potem ta runda sla, pa z kom sem sploh igral, a CWI?
<slax0r> sam vem da je pozn blo, v soboto?
<LorD_DDooM> Saj je bil dober match, ggclose indeed.
<LorD_DDooM> Zmagal ste z omego rushom, mislim pa da je bilo 39:24 za nas.
<slax0r> res je, dober match
<slax0r> mi smo bli 12?
<slax0r> res se vec skor nc ne spomnim
<slax0r> hocem cim prej ta kill pozabit :P
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim da 9-10 man
<slax0r> sam ni mi jasn kk ste vi drugi, PHL pa prvi
<slax0r> PHL so mi tksni kekci...
<slax0r> z 5-man+pugs sm njihov PHL nabutal
<slax0r> err, 12man
<slax0r> njihov 12man
<LorD_DDooM> Mi nimamo več kot 20 active playerjev, ne vem če smo v celem vikendu fieldal več kto eno CW grupo. Oni imajo čez 50 mladičev, tko da skoz furajo CW
<slax0r> no ja, potem ste vi kot mi
<slax0r> povprecna starost 30+
<LorD_DDooM> Šteje se pač member score * number of members
<slax0r> ce spravmo skupaj 12 je ze praznik
<slax0r> saj to je mal glupo a ni? mogl bi bit povprecje, member score / number of members
<slax0r> k zdaj so najboljsi tisti ki majo najvec igralcev in konstantno igrajo
<slax0r> uh, 82%
<LorD_DDooM> Saj TBH, mi ne bi bili niti blizu, če bi FRR imel kako dobro Merc grupo..tko smo pa sami pugi
<slax0r> americani imajo ocitno tolk vec Clan playerjev kot EU ima IS
<LorD_DDooM> Včeraj je bil group queue 60 IS vs 10 clan
<LorD_DDooM> Čakalna doba za IS 25 min+ :|
<slax0r> mja, to bi res mogl mal drugac postimat
<slax0r> magar nek counter nekje dat, IS ma tolk playerev, Clan tolk
<slax0r> ce uzames IS bos caku dlje
<slax0r> sicer pa...ksne builde vidis met tem eventom, pa mislim, LOL! :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ta event je itaq fail že v štartu
<slax0r> a si vidu moj post na redditu?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne?
<slax0r> http://www.reddit.com/r/OutreachHPG/comments/33uh60/an_odd_thing_happened_when_i_joined_the_clans/cqok4bo
<Seniorita> slax0rr comments on An Odd thing happened when I joined the clans...
<Seniorita> »I played a couple of round yesterday, mostly against IS PUGs, and the builds some people are running, it does not surprise me that we ROFLSTOMPed...«
<LorD_DDooM> Ja folk pač fielda kar pač ima pa jim sede. Clani imajo vsaj kokrtolk dobre trial mechež
<LorD_DDooM> Ne da so zdaj super, ampak OK.
<slax0r> no ja, ce odstejemo SCR-PRIME( ne vem ce se sploh je trial?) bi se dal debatirat
<LorD_DDooM> A to je un 2xERLL 4xERML
<slax0r> sm bil na enmu eventu z CWI, trial IS, vs trial Clan, IS nas je postompal
<slax0r> da, prime je ll ml
<LorD_DDooM> Ja dost trial IS mechov je single heatsing standard structure...
<LorD_DDooM> 1 ton of ammo
<slax0r> a niso kao triali nek community shit?
<LorD_DDooM> Tist so championi (C). Ampak večinoma jih PGI sestavlja in so crap
<LorD_DDooM> BNC = 6xLPL
<slax0r> ja sam niso triali ponavadi championi?
<LorD_DDooM> ja, samo ne vsi
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš trial LRM Stalkerje
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem pa keri so v obtoku
<slax0r> ne vem, nism ze dolg pogledal trialov
<slax0r> FS se mi zdi je un, med pulser
<slax0r> drugo pa ne vem
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, FS je bil res dober trial
<slax0r> kupu sm free willyja :D
<LorD_DDooM> ?
<slax0r> DWF-S
<LorD_DDooM> dakka from above
<slax0r> mam dva, pa na nobenem dakka
<LorD_DDooM> A to z MC kupuješ?
<slax0r> B, 2gauss, 2erll, 6erml, S, LBX20, 2LPL, 5erml
<slax0r> ah kje...z cbilli
<slax0r> edin tbr pa hbr sm kupu z kesom
<LorD_DDooM> Moj najtežji je 85 ton BLR
<slax0r> se mam unga atlasa, k je biu kao giftan, sm ga hotu ze 5x prodat...sam...atlas <3
<LorD_DDooM> Ne tega prodajat, ker se ga ne da sploh kupit več
<slax0r> ja, kupit se da sam je cist zelen, torej brez painta, al?
<slax0r> pa mislim da ma cbill boost, al xp boost ce se ne motim
<slax0r> sam nisem se niti enkrat dropal z njim, se zdaj je stock
<LorD_DDooM> Cbills se mi zdi
<slax0r> isto centurion
<slax0r> btw LorD_DDooM ti si vse knjige prebral?
<LorD_DDooM> Ah kje, veš kok je tega
<slax0r> js sm obdelu knife and dagger, al ka je ze una prva, k Liao hoce Hansa zamenjat z klonom
<slax0r> trilogijo Grey Death
<slax0r> pa ravno vceraj sem koncal z trilogijo Clan Invasion
<slax0r> blood of kerensky
<slax0r> sm pa nabavu se Twilight of the Clans
<slax0r> 10eur za 5 knjig
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, K&D so začetne, imaš na netu seznam kere so canon, pa v kerem zaporedju pa a so knjige sploh dobre
<slax0r> vem ja, saj sm hotu po vrsti brat
<slax0r> ampak ko sm prsu do Warriors trilogije me je minil, nekak me ni ta trilogija pritegnila
<slax0r> pa sm preskocu na blood of kerensky
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem večino teh Succession wars pa Star league knjig preskočil...pa šel na Jihad in Word of Blake
<LorD_DDooM> Tist mi je bolj zanimivo
<LorD_DDooM> Od klanov sploh nisem nič bral
<slax0r> prva knjiga blood of kerensky mi je trenutno najboljsa
<slax0r> sm pricakoval da bo bolj bazirana na klan strani
<slax0r> sam je vecinoma vse iz IS strani
<LorD_DDooM> BOK je klasika ja..poj gre pa navzdol
<slax0r> Jihad, to je enkrat po great refusal al?
<LorD_DDooM> 3067+
<slax0r> jihad se je classic?
<LorD_DDooM> ja,
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2578-1: LibreOffice vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2578-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2579-1: autofs vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2579-1/
<dz0ny> http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20150427093546
<Seniorita> EU study recommends OpenBSD
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> vse narobe pise
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> je kr accurate
<yang> Open Source ni najboljsa resitev za anti-privacy intrusion, https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html
<Seniorita> Why Open Source Misses the Point of Free Software - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<idioterna> seveda je
<yang> imajo pa pri openbsd verjetno tehnicno boljso izvedbo sistema
<idioterna> ce ni open source je tezje preverit, ce je implementacija pravilna
<yang> https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/bsd.html
<Seniorita> BSD License Problem- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<idioterna> ne vidm nicesar o varnosti v tem tekstu
<yang> ja no BSD licenca je taka, da mors za nazaj navajati vse avtorje in spremembe, ne mores vsega spremenit in izdati kot lahko naredis z GPL
<yang> kar ne pomeni, da je zaradi tega tehnicno bolj pomankljiva licenca, morda prej obratno
<lynxlynxlynx> sej si ti začel argument
<yang> lahko pa vsebuje BSD koda tudi blobe, zato ni najbolj primerna za privacy
<lynxlynxlynx> mešaš samostalnike in lastna imena
<lynxlynxlynx> v izvlečku ni neposredno napisano, a niso govorili o OS z velikp
<lynxlynxlynx> veliko;
<idioterna> yang: linux kernel je GPL, pa vsebuje blobe
<idioterna> vsaj ce hoces da deluje
<yang> ja sej je tud linux-libre kernel brez blobov, ne rabis mainline laufat...
<yang> Linux trisquel 3.19.3-gnu #1 SMP Thu Apr 2 02:34:52 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<idioterna> linux-libre ne deluje.
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<yang> kaj tocn one deluje ?
<idioterna> cel kup stvari
<yang> deluje kokr je driverjev spisanih
<yang> men deluje v redu na laptopu
<idioterna> fino
<yang> vse dela
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<idioterna> men pa ne
<yang> ja potem pa spisi boljso kodo
<idioterna> ni mi treba
<yang> kdo ti brani
<idioterna> mi dela navadn linux
<yang> najvecji problem je samo 3d rendering in wifi
<yang> ampak za wifi obstajajo USB dongleti, ki so free
<idioterna> ja zate k mas laptop
<idioterna> js mam resne masine
<yang> ja dobro za produkcijo resda ni dobra alternativa
<yang> ampak razvoj gre pocasi naprej in napreduje, veliko je bilo narejenega v zadnjih letih
<yang> je pa problem hardware, k je zaklenjen
<yang> kako bos potem pisal software, ce ni proste dokumentacije
<idioterna> z zaprto dokumentacijo.
<yang> na sreco z kickstarterji delajo zdaj tudi bolj prost hardware, ki bolje deluje
<idioterna> skoda k je tolk zlo slabsi
<idioterna> brat je lihkar dobil google pixel
<idioterna> huda masina
<idioterna> i7, 16 giga rama pa 2560x1700 screen resolution
<idioterna> 13" 1.5kg
<yang> ja pa kaj, jst mam raje x200
<yang> z libreboot
<idioterna> js pa ne, k se ne da normalno delat nanj
<yang> odvisn kaj delas
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ce bi se ukvarjal z zivinorejo bi bil kr ok
<yang> naslednjic kr macbook raje kup
<yang> tam je se boljsa grafika
<yang> kok stane google pixel
<idioterna> ja ni ane
<idioterna> 1300
<idioterna> ma google pixel je boljsi screen k na macbookih
<yang> problem tega novga hardwera je, da ko podprejo zadeve z free software je ze 5 let star
<idioterna> drugac macbook je kr hud
<idioterna> vecina developerjev pr nas ma retina macbooke al pa nove thinkpade
<yang> lustno bi blo ce bi novi thinkpadi podpiral libreboot, samo mislim da je neka omejitev
<yang> dajo se odklent uni k so mel ME
<yang> oz. nek "ME" nevem tocn kaj
<idioterna> sam sej ti nc ne pomaga to
<idioterna> itak microcode na cpuju ni free
<yang> ja to na novih CPUjih
<yang> nevem kako je s starimi
<yang> mislim X200 je FSF certified, ni veliko opreme FSF certified
<yang> http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/endorsement/respects-your-freedom
<yang> sam tole je
<Seniorita> Respects Your Freedom hardware product certification — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<idioterna> ja core duo ma
<idioterna> microcode laufa gor
<idioterna> ni free
<idioterna> sam clo fsf ne more jit all the way ane
<idioterna> k pol pac ne bi blo nobenga hardvera sploh
<idioterna> k bi loh poganju sodobn OS
<yang> dobro saj so se drugacni procesorji, kot intel in amd
<yang> yeeloong je bil z loongsoon
<yang> pa mas se cel kup drugih, ki bi jih lahko uporabili pri izdelavi novih laptopov
<yang> samo vprasanje, koliko bi to podrazilo celoten produkt in koliko bi se splacalo
<idioterna> loongson
<yang> da bodo sli delat serijo laptopov za 1000 narocnikov
<idioterna> loongson ma tut microcode
<yang> ja morda brez tega ne gre
<yang> in bi bilo potrebno zasnovati cisto odprt CPU
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> sej uresnic sploh ne rabs racunalnika
<yang> ja, da bi bil brez microcode
<yang> http://jp.si/RMS-20140407-TEDx-Geneva-SD.webm 6:20
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je tud microcode lahko odprt
<yang> idioterna: za produkcijske serverje, je vcasih boljsa izbira celo proprietary software
<yang> kar se tice optimizacije z hardwerom
<yang> http://jp.si/RMS-20140407-TEDx-Geneva-SD.webm 9:20
<yang> kle ti vse razlozi
<idioterna> nah, ni
<idioterna> lih zarad varnosti
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zivalskiotok/novice/foto-25-ostrizenih-angorazajckov-da-volne-za-25-puloverjev/363794
<Seniorita> Živalski otok, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Izdelki iz angoravolne so se pred časom zaradi krutega posnetka znašli v nemilosti javnosti, vendar pa se da to volno pridobivati tudi na veliko bolj human način.«
<CrazyLemon> tale beli angorazajc pa zgleda evil
<idioterna> the most vicious rodent you've ever seen
<zdobersek> are you havin' a laugh?!
<idioterna> nah it's just a little bunny rabbit eh
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvs5pqf-DMA
<Seniorita> Killer Rabbit - Monty Python and the Holy Grail - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to the Official Monty Python Channel here - http://smarturl.it/SubscribeToPython Killer Rabbit, taken from The Holy Grail. Visit the NEW Monty Pyth...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2580-1: tcpdump vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2580-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2570-1: Oxide vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2570-1/
<pitastrudl> ugh, stoner friends calling again
<pitastrudl> LETS GET STONED AND DO NOTHING FOR 3 HOURS
<pitastrudl> ops
<pitastrudl> wrong channel
<yang> aha zdaj pa vemo kaj pocnes opoldan
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> mah, če furaji isti style že par let
<pitastrudl> kajenje trave in posedanje zunaj po več ur
<pitastrudl> nekaj časa je to vredu, druzba pa to, sam potem ti pa že dosadno postane
<zdobersek> in ti furas ta style z njimi!
<pitastrudl> sem
<pitastrudl> občasno se dobimo pa skadimo samo da bi vsak dan, to pa ne več
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zihr ti iz markovca ane :>
<CrazyLemon> /s/ti/so
<pitastrudl> iz lj
<pitastrudl> na markovcu sem ko pridem v koper Å¡tudirat
<pitastrudl> zdej so "počitnice" tko da sem v lj
<zdobbie> what time is it?
<zdobbie> .yt wiener wiener
<jabuk> South Park - Wiener Song HD - Game of Thrones https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjzC2DRgEo4
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RogergR: Vlc in ubuntu 15.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6319/vlc-in-ubuntu-15-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RogergR: RE: Vlc in ubuntu 15.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42902#Comment_42902
<upd> wtf sasl
<mkode> v node-u sem spisal program, ki zazene GET requeste za moj php fajl. Ce je requestov prevec, recimo 500 naenkrat mi vece ven: ECONNREFUSED.
<mkode> mogoče kdo ve kaj je narobe?
<upd> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c6ksemcuaj60six/sasl.jpg?dl=0 attack
<Seniorita> Dropbox - sasl.jpg
<mkode> poskusil sem tudi v vec konzolah naenkrat zagnati program z malo requesti. In situacija je enaka
<lynxlynxlynx> dobro sta se ujela
<upd> lol
<yang> a se kdo dobiva SASL authentication errorje z freenode ?
<yang> nekdo je nasel neko luknjo v sistemu in jo skusa izkoristiti
<upd> <Fuchs> upd: staff is working on it, but it's a bunch of kids running scripts. Just have a sane password and mentally ignore these
<yang> ja sej sem na staff kanalu, samo obvescam
<upd> aha ok :D
<upd> na crypto coins kanalih, imajo pač bote, za tip in nekateri imajo velik kovancev, ki pa je povezan z nickom +r, in poskušajo pridobit geslo od nicka da lahko sebi izplačajo
<yang> idioterna: da navezem malo na prejsnjo debato, http://opencores.org/or1k/Main_Page poznas ?
<Seniorita> OR1K :: OpenCores
<yang> upd: ja
<idioterna> yang: poznam lampreta ja
<idioterna> k se je zacel s tem ukvarjat v late 90s
<yang> no evo, to je alternativa lahko ostalim CPUjem
<yang> dokumentacija je prosta
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Vlc in ubuntu 15.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42903#Comment_42903
<idioterna> yang: res?
<idioterna> yang: kako je pa loh alternativa?
<idioterna> kdo pa proizvaja sisteme s temi CPUji?
<yang> alternativa v smislu ce so kaksni sistemi s temi chipi
<idioterna> ja, a so?
<idioterna> js nism se nobenga vidu
<yang> nevem berem malo
<yang> pise, da so ASICI
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenRISC
<Seniorita> OpenRISC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> hm Damjan Lampret, znano se mi slisi
<yang> Ne vem al je to isti ta k je v Hermesu delal konec 90ih
<yang> mal sem pozabil njegov priimek, bil pa je en Damjan
<yang> pa takrat konec 90ih je bil star nekje okol 25 let
<idioterna> ja
<yang> no, pol sem delal z njim
<idioterna> no vids
<idioterna> sam on je pol dobu dnar od americanov
<yang> na spletni strani sicer nic hermesa ne omenja
<idioterna> in ni vec delal na opencores
<idioterna> zdej je pa bogat in i guess vec ne dela kej dost
<yang> ja sej iznajdljiv pa je bil
<CrazyLemon> because money > open *
<idioterna> money is the means to happiness
<CrazyLemon> .yt cha ching
<jabuk> Cha-Ching Season 3: Sweet Pepper Designs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqgMsoZlig0
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RogergR: RE: [15.04] Vlc - nerazrešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42904#Comment_42904
<msevph> A debian ma vec paketov kot aur?
<zdobersek> molto more
<msevph> Zakaj pol folk tok navija za arch ce ma ubistvu debian vec izbire hehe
<msevph> A gre sam zato da so v debianu stari paketi?
<yang> aur ?
<idioterna> msevph: drugacn user experience je
<yang> msevph: v debianu niso stari paketi, to je missconception
<yang> in arch ima cisto drugacno strukturo
<yang> drugacen package manager
<msevph> Ja lih berem clank da mas lah ful cutting edge v debianu :)
<yang> msevph: debian ima 3 veje
<idioterna> jessie je itak ze obsolete
<yang> bleeding edge, testing (10 dni star bleeding edge) in stable, ki izide in se ne spreminja bistveno razen varnostnih popravkov
<idioterna> mislm, released
<idioterna> tko da bo zdej neki casa mir
<zdobersek> miss conception
<yang> predno debian postane naslednji stable, ga testirajo priblizno leto dni
<idioterna> zdobersek: a fertile miss
<msevph> Hmm a pol se najdejo ksni zanimivi programi v debianu k jih v ubuntuju ni? Kot pridem npr gnome 3.16 naj bi lahko instaliral v archu a to pomen da lahko tut v "testing debianu"?
<yang> msevph: pr debianu na spletni strani pise, koliko paketov vsebuje stabilna razlicica, za ubuntu pa pravtako verjetno
<idioterna> msevph: sej je vseen
<idioterna> ubuntu pa debian sta si tok bliz da naceloma stvari lahko cross-installas
<msevph> K recimo rpm to deb converter obstaja (ta alien) zakaj ne obstaja kj k bi ksn arch paket al kj zapakiral v deb :)
<msevph> Pa da bi ksn program pregledov dependancyje da ni ksnga clasha al pa kj lol
<zdobersek> idioterna: neki tacga
<lynxlynxlynx> msevph: ja glupo je, da se ni nikoli standardiziralo
<lynxlynxlynx> dam systemd eno leto časa, da predlagajo še unified packaging format
<lynxlynxlynx> paketi v archu so navadni arhivi, tako da pretvornika za v rpm al pa deb ne bi blo težko spisat
<msevph> Lynx a sprejmes izziv hehe
<msevph> Sj zgleda neki obstaja "archalien"
<yang> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/duty_calls.png
<dz0ny> msevph: aur si sam prevedes paket (recept za paket)
<dz0ny> medtem k debian ma build from source
<dz0ny> sam zapakiran source
<dz0ny> v aur je ponavadi direktno iz master/trunk appa
 * dz0ny laično povedano
<lynxlynxlynx> razpakiraš v /opt al pa /usr/local, če mora bit najdljivo, pa je
<dz0ny> msevph: gnome 1.16 maš v ubuntu
<dz0ny> sam latest one :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa v resnici en kdeejevec že neki časa probava naredit univerzalni format, samo ni še nič
<dz0ny> snappy se bo po moje kr prijel
<dz0ny> sploh zdej k je {deb,aur}2snap
<msevph> Js bi 3.16 ne 1.16 hehe
<dz0ny> snappy je pa to kr opendestop preacha
<lynxlynxlynx> to je Å¡e vedno hevristika
<dz0ny> pa systemd folk
<lynxlynxlynx> kot upstream bi rad napisal en recept
<msevph> Tist je dobr k si reku da ni vezan na release
<dz0ny> opendesktop ma recept
<msevph> Toj zlo dobr
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne nek autopackage al kaj je že blo
<dz0ny> se un si bral manifesto od nih-maherja :>
<dz0ny> pooteringa
<yang> puteringa sem videl v zivo predavat
<yang> ravno o systemd je predaval
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ne, prevečkrat pretirava
<yang> takrat leta 2009 so se se cudili kaj bo systemd prinesel
<msevph> Zakaj ste se geeki ful diskutiral zarad tega systemd-ja :)
<msevph> Skregal sem hotu napisat hehe
<dz0ny> hehe https://i.imgur.com/HBlqXmZ.jpg
<msevph> Haha
<dz0ny> v ozadju geeks, girls = duvan folk, black guy = systemd folk
<dz0ny> un stol v ozadju je pa nixos
<msevph> Haha
<lynxlynxlynx> msevph: predvsem zaradi evolucije projekta
<anny_> cer
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RogergR: RE: [15.04] Vlc - nerazrešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42905#Comment_42905
<Sky[x]> l
<Sky[x]> p
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny_> in potem vse tiho je bilo...
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> vesel dan OF
<anny_> vesel dan antiimperialistične fronte
<idioterna> pocas bi blo fino ce bi spet ksno ustanovil
<anny_> kje pa vidiš imperialiste?
<idioterna> teli tajni trgovinski sporazumi nam pocas uhajajo iz rok
<idioterna> kako kje
<anny_> kje?
<idioterna> povsod kjer se o nasih zivljenjih odlocajo drugi
<anny_> to je približno 20% tvojega življenja
<anny_> o 80 % odločaš sam
<idioterna> 20% ni malo
<idioterna> mene recimo zelo moti, da mi je prepovedano uporabljat droge
<idioterna> ceprav me uporaba drog ne zanima
<anny_> to je, ker živiš v demokraciji
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> v diktaturi bi bilo razmerje precej drugačno
<idioterna> ce bi zivel v anarhiji, potem me ne bi, ker ne bi blo prepovedano
<anny_> nihče ti ne brani
<idioterna> sem zivel v jugoslaviji pa ni blo nic drugacno
<idioterna> kako da ne
<anny_> lahko se zavečeš v kočevske gozdove in živš v anarhiji
<idioterna> ne morem
<anny_> zakaj ne?
<idioterna> pride policija in me zapre
<idioterna> ne mores kar nekej po svoje sarit po pragozdu
<idioterna> zasciten je
<idioterna> in prav je tako
<idioterna> ce bi vsi anarhisti tam lomastili ga ze zdavnaj ne bi blo vec
<anny_> nisi za anarhijo? :)
<anny_> nobenih pravil pa to
<idioterna> ne, seveda nisem
<idioterna> meni je sicer vsec anarhija, ampak za anarhijo rabis absolutno odgovorne ljudi
<anny_> aha...to je tko ko punca pravi da je malo nedolžna
<idioterna> ne, v resnici ni
<idioterna> anarhija je najvisja oblika druzbene ureditve
<anny_> lahko je samo integer [0, 1]
<idioterna> kjer vsi razumejo posledice svojih dejanj in se odgovorno obnasajo
<anny_> nekaj pa sem se le naučila :)
<idioterna> tko nekak kot komunizem lahko deluje samo v tehnoloski utopiji
<anny_> preveliko zaupanje v človeško vrsto
<idioterna> cigavo?
<idioterna> moje?
<idioterna> ce bi zaupal v clovesko vrsto potem bi bil za anarhijo
<anny_> marx si je komunizem zamislil kot sistem po zelo zreli obliki kapitalizma
<idioterna> ampak nisem, ker je povprecen iq 100
<anny_> gentski inženiring?
<idioterna> ne vem ce bi to kej pomagal
<idioterna> dobra vzgoja velik vec nardi
<anny_> mogoče
<anny_> meni bi sedaj več dobrega naredil dober spanec:)
<idioterna> js se tut prpravlam
<anny_> pod tuš pa v mižale
<anny_> ln
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> bom razmišljala, kako dvigniti iq celo noč :)
<idioterna> ne mors ga
<idioterna> k je definiran tko
<idioterna> da ma polovica prebivalstva visjega, polovica pa nizjega od 100
<idioterna> no ampak itak raste skozi zgodovino
<upd> lol.
<idioterna> js mislm da v par sto letih si bomo ze lahko prvoscl komunizem pa mogoce tut anarhijo
<anny_> če kaj vem, že delaš na tem
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ceprov manj kot bi si zelel
<anny_> ustanovi anarhistično stranko
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne stranka nima zveze s tem
<anny_> boste peli a las barricadas?
<idioterna> najprej rabis decentraliziran vir poceni energije
<idioterna> to je kr tezek problem
<anny_> prav imaš
<idioterna> potem je treba resit probleme vesoljskega potovanja
<idioterna> na tem delajo drugi
<idioterna> vmes pa se problem bioloskih omejitev cloveka
<idioterna> na tem tut delajo nekateri
<idioterna> ko se te reci uredijo bomo imeli skoraj neomejene vire
<anny_> to se bo kmalu spremenilo
<idioterna> bomo vidl
<idioterna> jaz upam, da se bo, ker bo to pomenilo konec revscine
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OsuiRmexWk
<Seniorita> Some Strange Things Are Happening To Astronauts Returning To Earth - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Who would have thought traveling to outer space could be such a profound experience?«
<anny_> za tiste, ki še čujete
<anny_> ln
<idioterna> skoda k je sla
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-28
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<kubanc> jov hellow, a makdo tuki izkusnje z openVPN?
<pitastrudl> ima kdo kakšno mehansko tipkovnico za prodati? :)
<Matthai> kubanc, da, precej
<Matthai> reci
<kubanc> naredil sem povezavo med klientom in serverjem pa ne morem pingat serverja, tudi http protokol mi na klientu ne deluje. Prav tako imam na klinetu public IP ki ni od VPN streznika
<kubanc> sedaj probam preko VPN access Serverja skonfigurirati VPN server...
<Matthai> čaki
<Matthai> http://www.telefoncek.si/tehnicno-ozadje-vpn-streznika/
<Seniorita> Tehnično ozadje VPN strežnika | Telefoncek.si
<Matthai> tole si preberi
<Matthai> imaš tudi confige zraven
<kubanc> bom prebral, hvala...
<dz0ny> kubanc: al pa sam pritunl namesti
<dz0ny> in si done
<dz0ny> too fast https://travis-ci.org/dz0ny/wpapi/builds/60356234#L199
<zdobersek> fastastastastastast
<slax0r> pitastrudl: novo kup? :)
<kubanc> dz0ny, tale pritunl a tuki lahko tudi nastaviš kakšen public IP bi rad določil poosameznim uporabnikom ki se  povežejo na VPN strežnik?
<dz0ny> to je od serverja odvisno
<dz0ny> kakšen public ip bodo meli
<dz0ny> default je na tist na katerga je on sam bindian
<dz0ny> aka zna tud brez tega
<dz0ny> samo penvpn
<dz0ny> pritunl ti sam vodei userje pa serverje
<dz0ny> da ti ni treba tega počet ročno
<kubanc> jst bi v bistvu rabil  VPN zato da se na njega  povežejjo uporabniki in jim potem VPN strežnik vsakemu dodali public IP...
<dz0ny> kubanc: po moje ne razumeš pojma public ip :)
<dz0ny> vsak user bo dobil interni ip
<dz0ny> na zunaj bodo imeli pa vsi isti public ip
<kubanc> ok, kako je potem možmo če jst preko ponudnika pureVPN povežem več računalnikov na isti VPN strežnik v Sloveniji imajo klienti razlićen public IP...
<dz0ny> simpl ima server več public ipjev
<kubanc> ja no sej, torej je možno posledično vsakemu uporabniku dodeliti svoj public IP?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: here?
<upd> kubanc, zato ker so več ipjev zakupili pri ispju
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: kak je tvoj upload?
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: a net misliš? 10/5
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> potem nic kaj hitrej kt moj :/
<idioterna> se prav 2?
<slax0r> rabu bi nekoga k bi na twitch streamal, vsaj finale od ToB
<slax0r> pa mamo usi bogi upload
<LorD_DDooM> Teitch se capa pri 3 MBit, z 2 MBit dobiš pa že čist solidno sliko
<LorD_DDooM> Twitch*
<slax0r> res? moram probat potem z svojo linijo, ceprav dvomim
<slax0r> k smo probal neki streamat umes, pa je slideshow
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem enkrat streamal za test, okol 1.7 MBit...pa je delovalo. Pri meni je problem samo to, da smovsi na wireless
<kubanc> upd, sej to želim jst doseči. Na voljo imam več IP-jev, sedaj bi pa rad na vsakega userja ki se poveže na VPN server dodelil drug public IP naslov.
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz gledam samo en stream na Twitchu, tip strema 720p@60 FPS, neko medium kodiranje. 2.5 MBit porabi.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unsettings 0.10 Released With Ubuntu 15.04 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/64ElZ-Y3J4M/unsettings-010-released-with-ubuntu.html
<slax0r> moram se mal poigrat z tem streamom
<slax0r> kolk pa kaj impacta FPS pa to?
<slax0r> kubanc: https://forums.openvpn.net/topic13490.html
<Seniorita> OpenVPN Support Forum • Multiple public IPs to different clients ??? : Server Administration
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: AA izklopiš (itaq se ne vidi streamu zarad kompresije) in je isto.
<slax0r> AA mam ze zdaj izklopljen :P
<slax0r> performance > quality :P
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: http://www.reddit.com/r/OutreachHPG/comments/343owd/need_some_help_from_the_international_community/cqrcrgo >:)
<Seniorita> slax0rr comments on Need some help from the International Community!
<Seniorita> »I was around 10 years old when I bought a PC Gamer magazine, and it contained a Demo copy of MechCommander. I played those 1 or 2 two missions...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] YoBe: Nadgradnja Ubuntu 14.10-15.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6320/nadgradnja-ubuntu-14-10-15-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [15.04] Vlc - nerazrešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42906#Comment_42906
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Vivaldi Browser Technical Preview 3 Adds Native Window Decorations For Linux, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/M_jY0YkaLIs/vivaldi-browser-technical-preview-3.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qErRxV10rY
<Seniorita> Peru fishermen capture massive one-tonne stingray - YouTube
<Seniorita> »NEWS 7 TAMIL http://www.NS7.tv facebook: http://fb.com/News7Tamil twitter: http://twitter.com/News7Tamil«
<yang-2> International humanitarian response
<yang-2>   Vatican City[edit] Pope Francis was offering prayers for the repose of the souls of the dead and for those injured as a result of the earthquake.[214][215]
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2581-1: NetworkManager vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2581-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: KDE Plasma 5.3 Released, Here’s How To Upgrade in Kubuntu 15.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_sEQxBJKoVo/kde-plasma-5-3-released-heres-how-to-upgrade-in-kubuntu-15-04
<CrazyLemon> https://wordpress.org/news/2015/04/wordpress-4-2-1/
<Seniorita> WordPress › WordPress 4.2.1 Security Release
<Seniorita> »WordPress 4.2.1 is now available. This is a critical security release for all previous versions and we strongly encourage you to update your sites immediately. A few hours ago, the WordPress team w...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Nadgradnja Ubuntu 14.10-15.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42907#Comment_42907
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRlmCf1Kj2o
<Seniorita> Angry mother beats son for participating in Baltimore riots - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This mother didn't take kindly to her son participating in the Baltimore protests and riots that happened in response to the death of Freddie Gray.The angry ...«
<zdobersek> haha, beep ga zmaga
<slax0r> dz0ny: first comment :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: Komentarji trenutno niso na voljo. :)
<dz0ny> "mam chill..."
<slax0r> dz0ny: "Moooooom stop, you're embarrassing meeeee..."
<mkode> Če laufa php preko fastcgi, a to pomeni da v pomnilniku obstaja fiksna stevilka workerjev ne glede na incoming connections?
<msev_> a je kšn performance penalty če več OS-ov bootaš?
<lynxlynxlynx> napram čemu?
<dz0ny> :D
<msev_> tko mislu bi da ne ampak za zihr vprašam :)
<msev_> ja tko če sam en OS bootaš
<CrazyLemon> https://fokuspokus.si/article/532/srednji-sloj-srednja-leta-in-vrhunski-rezultati-ne-grejo-skupaj-stekate
<Seniorita> Srednji sloj, srednja leta in vrhunski rezultati ne grejo skupaj. Å tekate?
<Seniorita> »Pomlad je bila čas ljubezni, zdaj je termin za trening. Ukradla jo je sekta poblaznelih rekreativcev. Novi zadihani red.«
<dz0ny> http://spaceflightnow.com/2015/04/28/breaking-russians-scramble-to-restore-cargo-ship-communications/
<Seniorita> BREAKING: Russians scramble to restore cargo ship communications | Spaceflight Now
<lynxlynxlynx> msev_: pri diskastih diskih je lahko zanemarljiva razlika, ker bo en moral biti zapisan dlje od začetka in ga bodo glave lih en pikič dlje iskale
<lynxlynxlynx> nič kar bi bilo vredno upoštevat
<msev_> kul kul
<msev_> bom par distrotov sprobov :D
<msev_> da ne bom sam nalagov desktop environmente k se pol kj zamešajo nastavitve k se iz enga v druzga kdaj prijaviš in podobne zadeve :)
<msev_> ful bi blo zanimiv vidt screenshote vaših namizij :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kolk je teh resupply missionov? na mesec, recimo?
<dz0ny> Jun 19, 2015 Dragon C10(CRS-7)/Falcon 9 ISS CRS Flight 7
<dz0ny> Aug 6, 2015 60P Progress M-28M/Soyuz 2.1a ISS Logistics Supply
<dz0ny> Aug 17, 2015 HTV-5 HTV/H-IIB JAXA ISS HTV-5
<dz0ny> Sep 2, 2015 Dragon C11(CRS-8)/Falcon 9 ISS CRS Flight 8
<dz0ny> Oct 22, 2015 61P Progress MS-1/Soyuz U ISS Logistics Supply
<dz0ny> Nov 19, 2015 Cygnus CRS-5 Orb-4/Antares ISS CRS Flight Orbital-4
<dz0ny> Dec 9, 2015 Dragon C12(CRS-9)/Falcon 9 ISS CRS Flight 9
<dz0ny> Cygnus in Progress odpadeta
<dz0ny> vsaj avgustovski
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a ni mel SpaceX ene posiljke pred kratkim, pa se NASA tale teden?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> sam tist je sam za 2month
<dz0ny> rezerve majo za4 ce bi zdej progres dostavil
<dz0ny> rezerva se manjša
<dz0ny> they eat a lot :>
<dz0ny> highly dense food
<msev_> liquid food all day all night, wtf
<zdobersek> pa tinto za kulice
<sasa84> ooo miškice ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> o-oj
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj bo dobrega?
<zdobersek> jaz!
<jabuk> M 3.5 > 36.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @28/04/2015 18:17:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+16.02+E
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> zdobersek: miši moj!
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/domacini-v-domajincih-pretepli-zdravstvena-resevalca.html
<Seniorita> Domačini v Domajincih brutalno pretepli zdravstvenega reševalca
<Seniorita> »Kot je dejala direktorica ZD Murska Sobota, se še nikoli ni zgodilo, da bi ekipo »poskušali pretepsti tako do konca«.«
<zdobersek> 'tako do konca'
<yang-2> Tole je pa super posnet dokumentarec o Krajinskem Parku Strunjan https://vimeo.com/107898832
<Seniorita> VIDEOKPSHD VIMEO on Vimeo
<zdobersek> wat en promotor
<Sky[x]> wtf jaoo
<Sky[x]> zabil zdjle 1h zato, ker je v readme example napisano neki kar ne dela :>
<Sky[x]> in seveda prijazno napisal issue :>
<dz0ny> < never > trust the docs
<Sky[x]> zgleda da so neki na novo nardil morm prov history se pogledat kdaj se je to spremenil :>
<Sky[x]> ker je primer da definiras en array in notr ce das nove keye zadeva ne dela ce das pa string in locis z vejcami pa dela :>
<dz0ny> jaz gulp pa en 4y old dependecy framework skup pacam
<dz0ny> the joy
<Sky[x]> :>
<Sky[x]> in sploh ne bi najdu resitve ce ne bi vidu na enem forku komentar v readme :>
<dz0ny> kaj pa delaš to?
<Sky[x]> en php upload library sem uporabil ker se mi ne da vsega na roke delat :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Synfig Studio 1.0 — Open Source Animation Gets Serious  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wvSkYQ5ozSA/synfig-studio-new-release-features
<dz0ny> .yt image dragons blank space
<jabuk> Imagine Dragons cover Taylor Swift's Blank Space in the Live Lounge https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atdt1664NRk
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se dons Å¡e ni oglasu
<dz0ny> zihr čeva je v kaki hosti
<dz0ny> čepave
<dz0ny> čevape*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v soboto so bili čevapi
<CrazyLemon> v nedeljo so bili čevapi
<CrazyLemon> no more čevapi for me
<CrazyLemon> for some time :)
<dz0ny> that bad :)?
<dz0ny> jaz pecem, drugim ne zaupam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..v soboto sm js jih peku v nedeljo nism mogu niti jest
<CrazyLemon> ker sm mel čez glavo vsega mesa :)
<zdobersek> wat en pussy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RogergR: RE: [rešeno] [15.04] Vlc - nerazrešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42908#Comment_42908
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-29
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qVF5_4FPls
<Seniorita> Baltimore Freddie Gray Rioting at Camden Yards 4/25/15 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Baltimore protesters riot outside of Camden Yards at Pickle's and Sliders around 6:20 p.m. before an Orioles game scheduled at 7:05 p.m. 4/25/15«
<slax0r> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutor
<pitastrudl> jutro*
<Sky[x]> na obali mamo sonce ze wiii :)
<zdobersek> kaj delas na obali mona
<napsy> v lj je tut sonce :)
<zdobersek> v CE je tud sonce
<zdobersek> so don't patent it
<Sky[x]> wiii
<pitastrudl> wiiiiiiii
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/U0iADj9.gifv
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: macja ribica :D
<pitastrudl> :DD
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/0z4usby.gif
<zdobersek> I'M IN A BOX https://i.imgur.com/yOJj6X9.webm
<pitastrudl> heh
<miha> Dan.. Tu imam en asus .. N65u, ki je vpn client.. Vse vredu, samo predstavi se z mac s samimi 00 a se da to kako spremeniti
<miha> Ker bo se kak asus pa rabim različen mac za static dhcp
<miha> Se da to spremeniti prek ssh? Prek web ne vidim opcije
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [rešeno] [15.04] Vlc - nerazrešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42909#Comment_42909
<dz0ny> napsy: http://go-talks.appspot.com/github.com/davecheney/presentations/reproducible-builds.slide#20
<Seniorita> Reproducible Builds
<dz0ny> napsy: github.com/constabulary/gb/
<napsy> to pa bom pogledu :)
<napsy> thx
<dz0ny> zgleda da je trend da se ostale module "zapakira" z source
<Sky[x]> ubuntu 15.04 j izsel? :>
<zdobersek> vec odavno
<Sky[x]> Ubuntu 15.04 je tako ena izmed dolgočasnejših, a zato nič slabših nadgradenj.
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> iz s-t
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Nadgradnja Ubuntu 14.10-15.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42910#Comment_42910
<dz0ny> men je vsšeč k je napisal Systemd
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> al je slovenščina spet posebnost
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] [15.04] Vlc - nerazrešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42911#Comment_42911
<dz0ny> it should be SystemD, WordPress etc
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne systemD!?!
<zdobersek> you just got System'd!
<dz0ny> windows 10 and windows mobile will support android runtime
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<dz0ny> "There is no hell anymore!"
<zdobersek> a bojo pol Google Play gor vrgl?
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> http://phandroid.com/2015/04/28/microsoft-windows-10-android-apps/
<Seniorita> Rumor: Microsoft could make it possible to run Android apps on Windows 10
<Seniorita> »Windows enthusiast blogger Paul Thurrott has revealed that Microsoft will most likely announce that Windows 10 will support Android apps. The details are slim, but we imagine it wouldn't be much different than what Blackberry did a couple of years ago.«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sam runtime
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kje so pa appi?
<dz0ny> v microsoft store
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 1.km  od TRBOVELJ @29/04/2015 10:24:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.07+E
<dz0ny> bo pa to zelo slabo k bo prevec malwara
<dz0ny> in bodo rekl da je android kriv :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [rešeno] [15.04] Vlc - nerazrešene odvisnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42912#Comment_42912
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi BlackBerry ima že leta (zelo dobro) runtime Android podporo. Lahko celoten Google Play repository uvoziš in inštaliraš appe. Pomagalo jim je točno nič.
<zdobersek> kaj od androida pokrivajo MS patenti?
<zdobersek> Amazon ma nekej podobnega na Fire liniji
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Nadgradnja Ubuntu 14.10-15.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42913#Comment_42913
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce so lih kompatibilni z Google Play
<zdobersek> vec al manj je forkan Android
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam Kindle Fire HDX 7, ima svoj store, večina Android appov ni kompatibilnih AFAIK.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: its android with custom theme
<CrazyLemon> its android on fire!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-friendly/
<Seniorita> Mobile-Friendly Test
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fresh Player Plugin 0.2.4 Released With Accelerated Rendering Enabled By Default, High DPI Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qnanV_SIMNg/fresh-player-plugin-024-released-with.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ventilator skoraj z "polno hitrostjo" po "standby"  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42914#Comment_42914
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Organize Your Unity Launcher Based On The Current Workspace With LSwitcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/AKfeD19Qc-w/organize-your-unity-launcher-based-on.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Slovenija/1465726773715760?ref=profile
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook
<Seniorita> »UBUNTU Kontribucijonizem UBUNTU Kontribucijski SistemUBUNTU Kot Politična StrankaČE STVAR NI...«
<idioterna> a to je neki en vzporedno naredu
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ta https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008396647705
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu Slovenija je na Facebooku. Pridruži se Facebooku in se poveži z Ubuntu Slovenija in drugimi znanci. Facebook omogoča ljudem, da delijo, ter...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Party-Slovenia/1418757898391924?fref=ts
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Party Slovenia | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Ubuntu stranka Slovenije je stranka v nastajanju.Vabljeni k sodelovanju.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-slovenia/297290623764629?ref=ts&fref=ts
<Seniorita> Ubuntu slovenia | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Enotnost in višja za vest za nov svet«
<zdobersek> hahahahahahahahahaha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WATCH YA BACK
<zdobersek> koncno en release party
<napsy> ve kdo, a bo jutri kresovanje na rozniku?
<napsy> nikjer nic ne najdem na netu
<idioterna> verjetn je ze razprodan :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Ventilator skoraj z "polno hitrostjo" po "standby"  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42915#Comment_42915
<napsy> ma zanima me sam kdo bo kj igral
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.6°C @29.04.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% zahodnik 7.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:58:03, Kulminacija: 11:03:39, Sončni zahod: 18:09:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 11min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> http://www.ljubljana.si/si/mol/dogodki/96046/detail.html
<Seniorita> Kresovanje – Mestna občina – Ljubljana
<Seniorita> »Župan Zoran Janković bo podpisal pismo o nameri za projekt Ljubljanska dolina inovativnosti.«
<upd> samo to je pomembno hahah
<napsy> hehe
<idioterna> ja nepomembno zihr ni
<napsy> and thus one again, kresovanje was saved
<napsy> once*
<dz0ny> so milky way is part of a smallish cluster http://i.imgur.com/CrivTNd.jpg
<dz0ny> of galaxies the cluster is called laniakea
 * dz0ny mind blown
<dz0ny> http://www.vox.com/2014/9/4/6105631/map-galaxy-supercluster-laniakea-milky-way
<Seniorita> This is the most detailed map yet of our place in the universe - Vox
<Seniorita> »Say hello to Laniakea, our local galaxy supercluster.«
<CrazyLemon> servisi suxajo
<CrazyLemon> namesto da mi dajo nov tv..oni starega popravijo
<idioterna> kok nesramn
<CrazyLemon> ane
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> idioterna: par dni nazaj je govoro da bo novega dubu :>
<idioterna> pa zakaj bi to hotu
<idioterna> tko se sam smeti delajo
<CrazyLemon> jah zato ker pol se še več smeti delajo
<CrazyLemon> tko bi mi dali novega in bi ga mel v garanciji Å¡e dve leti
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa so ga "popravili" in čez pol leta bo crknu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksZIdf9bjuY
<Seniorita> Prdoprašek Doktorja Proktorja - kmalu v kinu - YouTube
<Seniorita> »KMALU V KINU 2015 mladinska komedija, 87 minut V knjigi ne spoznamo le Povsem navadnega Prdopraška Doktorja Proktorja, ampak tudi še bolj norega in neskončno...«
<lynxlynxlynx> kako je to več smeti?
<CrazyLemon> ker je lahko refurbished.. tko pa ko crkne ga bom vrgu v smeti :)
<dz0ny> widnows got apt-get http://blogs.technet.com/b/packagemanagement/archive/2015/04/29/introducing-packagemanagement-in-windows-10.aspx
<Seniorita> Introducing PackageManagement in Windows 10 - PackageManagement - Site Home - TechNet Blogs
<lynxlynxlynx> isti gre lahko komu drugemu
<dz0ny> ne un community :)
<CrazyLemon> its all about powershell!
<idioterna> powerwho?
<CrazyLemon> shell! its a shell for powerful people
<yang> 1700 deaths is about 3.2 days worth of normal deaths in nepal apparently -> there's 27m people and the death rate is 7 in 1000 per year. So 27000000 / 1000 * 7 / 365 = 517 and 1700 / 517 = 3.28
<lynxlynxlynx> all that math and he still can't round
<lynxlynxlynx> če je poskus relativizacije je bolj slab, ker tudi 9/11 pride malo čez 3.6
<msev_> a je kšn matlab/freemat specialist tuki :D
<polz> msev_: prešaltej na scipy ;)
<msev_> sam en script iz matlaba bi rd zalaufov v freematu :), k ene kul vizualizacije nardi :)
<polz> freemata niti ne poznam
<msev_> a v tem scipy-ju tut lah poženem kšne skripte iz matlaba?
<msev_> in ali lahko naloži .mat datoteke?
<polz> sem vedno prišel skozi z octave
<polz> in nikdar nisem imel problemov zaradi kakih morebiti uporabljenih zunanjih modulov
<msev_> tuki mi noče odpret tega .mat fajla
<msev_> pa naj bi imel kompatibilnost za te zadeve :) tko da nevem, mogoče je tekst fajl v kakšnem nestandardnem formatu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seOOdwuerC0
<Seniorita> Svein Tuft and Jesper Hansen Car Crash - Tour de Romandie 2015 HD - Stage 2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Horrible car crash: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41re8NNWEyQ Site: http://www.CyclingHub.tv Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Cyclinghub1 Twitter: http://...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: vsaj zdravnik ga je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ki pa mu ni pomagal :D
<yang> sem mislu da bo kaksen Rallye crash vsaj
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ker bog ne daj da bi nekomu zdravje privošču :)
<yang> Bicikliste gledat kako vozijo je ziv dolgcajt
<yang> dobr mountain bike downhill je malo bolj zanimiv
<yang> Alpa kaksne vragolije z BMX-i
<CrazyLemon> kolesarji grejo in downhill in uphill.. niso tko leni kot mtbarji :)
<yang> Ja samo pr cestnih pa res ne vem kaj je fora gledat kolono 2 ure, sej je skoz isto
<CrazyLemon> več kot očitno je da nisi nikoli gledal :)
<yang> sem
<yang> tour de France
<yang> sam ne dolgo
<yang> ker sem skor zaspal
<yang> Moj sosed stalno gleda moto sporte, k je cepljen na hlape
<yang> Vcasih gledam to skupi z njim
<yang> Ceprav mi tudi ni pretirano zanimivo
<yang> On tud hod na WRC tekme
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-30
<upd> !g supernatural live stream cnn
<Seniorita> UFREETV.COM - CNN LIVE STREAM ONLINE http://ufreetv.com/cnn.html
<upd> !g supernatural live stream
<Seniorita> CW - SUPERNATURAL - live streaming video powered by Livestream http://livestream.com/cwsupernatural
<upd> !g supernatural live stream cw free
<Seniorita> The CW Television Network | CW Shows | Official CW Show Pages http://www.cwtv.com/shows/
<upd> !g supernatural live stream free
<Seniorita> Watch Supernatural Online Streaming | Stream TV Free http://stream-tv1.net/watch-supernatural-online-free/
<upd> !g free cw
<Seniorita> CW Apps - The CW http://www.cwtv.com/thecw/apps
<upd> !g free cw stream
<upd> !g free cw stream cw
<Seniorita> Watch CW East Channel Free Live Stream Online | Time 4 Tv http://www.time4tv.com/2013/10/cw.php
<Seniorita> Watch CW East Channel Free Live Stream Online | Time 4 Tv http://www.time4tv.com/2013/10/cw.php
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CD0JpupUIAErAN3.png
<napsy> http://notcp.io/
<Seniorita> The NoTCP Manifesto
<napsy> UK policistka je bol lustna ko zamaskirani ZDA
<Matthai> url pls!
<napsy> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CD0JpupUIAErAN3.png
<pitastrudl> jutor
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<Sky[x]> dan
<pitastrudl> yo
<zdobersek> moshi moshi
<pitastrudl> desu jesus
<zdobersek> mata patata
<pitastrudl> baka
<zdobersek> ti bakas
<pitastrudl> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2589-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2589-1/
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 17.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @30/04/2015 10:41:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.43+N,+13.18+E
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2590-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2590-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2588-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2588-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2587-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2587-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2586-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2586-1/
<zdobersek> opa!
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> lih se mi applyja to
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2585-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2585-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2584-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2584-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2583-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2583-1/
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 19.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @30/04/2015 10:41:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.44+N,+13.23+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km  S od Å ENTJERNEJA @30/04/2015 10:56:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.87+N,+15.34+E
<napsy> u
<idioterna> taljani pa tut ne morjo bit pet minut prmer
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sentjernej mogoce ni v italiji
<idioterna> trenutno :)
<idioterna> o kok kul
<idioterna> a ste vidl kaj je epicenter od tadruzga :)
<idioterna> odprite gugl maps link
<napsy> na njivi se je tresl
<zdobersek> wat en drmaa
<dz0ny> drama
<zdobersek> drama
<idioterna> se kr drama ja
<anny_> CrazyLemon
<anny_> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/b3/f6/9b/b3f69b961d2b910aff9ae49e57dc79f0.jpg
<napsy> o ja
<idioterna> to je pa una ta plasticna
<idioterna> kva je ze
<idioterna> nek fetish model
<idioterna> branka al kaj
<napsy> aja to je slovenka?
<anny_> plastična in photoshop na delu
<idioterna> photoshop more bit k je ubistvu se kr bajsa :)
<anny_> ampak slika je za Krejzija, ne za vas"
<idioterna> ja mormo se vsajat mal
<idioterna> aha bianca je
<idioterna> se mi je zdel da je neki tacga :)
<anny_> od slovenk lahko samo sliko latoye dam
<napsy> kak fetis pa ma?
<anny_> napsy, enkrat lahko ugibaš
<napsy> neki s kolesom?
<anny_> mimo
<napsy> ja drugega ni neki ocitno
<anny_> če je na kolesu, je že kul ampak manjka bistvena sestavina
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3Q5tUPp_Aw
<Seniorita> 'Allo 'Allo - Selling the Fallen Madonna with the Big Boobies by Van Clomp - YouTube
<Seniorita> »S06E6, The Crooked Fences The four Germans go into the back room and, when the fence arrives, put paper bags over their heads. The fence turns out to be Mons...«
<idioterna> dunno, men so se zmer storaste zdele
<napsy> kaj storaste
<napsy> o cem govorite? :)
<idioterna> o velikih prsih
<napsy> hm
<napsy> ah
<napsy> js tut ne maram velikih
<idioterna> moja mama je bla bl taka pa sm meu skos filing da ji je hkrati vsec ampak jo skos mot
<idioterna> suni je pa skos skrbel da ma premejhne pa so cist top
<idioterna> po dveh frocih so se zmer naravnost :)
<napsy> je vlka razlika ce se zenska s portom ukvarja
<anny_> za šport so zelo nepraktične
<napsy> al pa sam hujsa kadar je treba
<idioterna> njena sestricna je bla zmer bl busty in ji je pol za rojstne dneve une add-2-cups modrce nosila
<idioterna> tko da ni cudn da so dekleta pol insecure
<idioterna> ce se jih tko podmuklo prepricuje
<napsy> ma to da vsak tip pali na velike je tut tak
<napsy> posledicno so tiste ki majo manjse bol insecure
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/suni-na-tujem-grmu.jpg
<anny_> kaj naj rečem o topicu, kjer ste vi insecure?
<idioterna> tle se kr uredu vid
<idioterna> anny_: ja kr povej da je isto
<anny_> povem, da je isto
<idioterna> no vids!
<idioterna> sm vedu!
<napsy> to ma pa a-cup
<idioterna> ja odkar mamo ameriske cifre
<idioterna> prej je mela b :)
<idioterna> a mam js!
<napsy> moja ma b pa so top pa tut ucas postane insecure
<idioterna> k so bli froci je itak ratal vecje od c
<idioterna> pa sej je blo cist uredu
<idioterna> sam pac ni mogla nc delat vec
<idioterna> od zanimivih stvari
<idioterna> je bla bl za gledat neki casa
<idioterna> me zanima kaj bo cez 20 let k tkivo not zacne atrofirat pol
<anny_> obstaja tudi c trebuh?
<idioterna> dunno
<anny_> pri moških
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sej ne nosjo modrcov cez trebuh
<idioterna> ampak zihr obstaja ja
<napsy> http://www.superskinnyme.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/belly-fat1.jpg
<idioterna> js mam ene 15 kil mascobe od cez zimo nabrane
<idioterna> ce bi zuni spal se zihr neb tok zredu
<anny_> pod fužinskim mostom mora biti še kaj prostora
<idioterna> ja sej tut pod kaseljskim bi se kr dal
<idioterna> razn kdr se res ornk dvigne lublanca
<anny_> no vidiš
<anny_> kul infografika o Jobsu:
<anny_> http://designtaxi.com/news/369253/Infographic-The-Life-Of-Steve-Jobs-And-How-He-Started-Apple/
<Seniorita> Infographic: The Life Of Steve Jobs And How He Started Apple - DesignTAXI.com
<Seniorita> »As the world welcomes Apple's newest product category since Steve Jobs' passing, let's take a look at the various challenges faced by Jobs...«
<idioterna> ma sej taglavn faktor je work related stress
<pitastrudl> idioterna treba mal na kolo skočt i guess
<pitastrudl> :P
<idioterna> pitastrudl: letos mam ze 3000km
<pitastrudl> nice
<anny_> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/preiskava-pri-studentu-ki-je-razkril-ranljivost-sistema-tetra/364003
<Seniorita> Preiskava pri Å¡tudentu, ki je razkril ranljivost sistema Tetra :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Ljubljanski kriminalisti so zaradi suma kaznivega dejanja napada na informacijski sistem izvedli hišno preiskavo pri 25-letnem študentu Dejanu Ornigu.«
<anny_> a si nor...
<napsy> ha-ha
<anny_> ni smešno!
<napsy> o ja je
<anny_> ta država je v k...
<napsy> zdj ta dejan je:
<napsy> a) naiven tip ki nima pojma kako politika deluje
<napsy> b) mastermind ki je to prej nacrtoval da privabi pozornost
<napsy> js bi sicer reku prej a
<anny_> lahko je tudi kakšna druga kombinacija
<anny_> če je pameten, samo pokaj kufre in zvizzz iz države
<CrazyLemon> anny_ nice panties..but thats all thats nice :)
<anny_> ccc
<napsy> ka pa boobies?
<anny_> Krejzi je razvajen
<anny_> hoče samo naravne
<CrazyLemon> napsy fake
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr!
<anny_> za tega tipa zgoraj....mislim, da do diplome nosi odgovornost fakulteta oz. metor
<dz0ny> anny_: s polnoletnostjo si kr sam odgovoren ce si terorist :)
<anny_> terorist si, če ne obvestiš javnosti in prodaš podatke tujim obveščevalcem :)
<dz0ny> anny_: ne po črki zakona :)
<dz0ny> prestrezanje varovanih komunikacij je ogrožanje nacionalne varnosti
<dz0ny> ogražanej nacionalne varnosti je teroristično dejanje
<dz0ny> just fyi
<anny_> nabava opreme z luknjami za 12 mio najbr
<anny_>  najbrž ni teroristično dejanje
<yang> anny_: ne mores hakati po omrezjih kar tako malo za hec, ne da bi bil odgovoren, razen ce bi bil pri njih zaposlen pogodbeno in bi raziskoval ranljivost omrezja
<yang> tega bi se pac moral zavedati
<dz0ny> no on hi hekal
<dz0ny> sam prestrezal
<yang> tudi to ne bi smel
<dz0ny> sam prekršek ma isto težo
<anny_> haha
<dz0ny> anny_: its not funny
<dz0ny> ker bi ga preden je začel o tem podučit profesor
<dz0ny> najmanj
<anny_> kdaj bi našli cedilasto opremo?
<yang> ne samo da je javno objavil kje je ranljivost in luknja sistema, katere verjetno ne morejo enostavno odpraviti, brez modifikacije softwera, zato da zdaj lahko po navodilih vsak to izrablja...prvo bi moral o tem obvestiti njih, sele kasneje blogati o tem
<anny_> imo nikoli, ker bi uspešno zataškali
<anny_> to pa ni ogrožanje nacionalne varnosti?
<dz0ny> anny_: seveda bi
<dz0ny> in 4 years, sam eden k bi bil pooblaščen za to
<anny_> sploh veš, koliko so 4 leta v virtualnem svetu?
<dz0ny> anny_: sej policiji tud ne greš pregledovat če so pištole spucane
<dz0ny> anny_: ^^ or you do?
<anny_> hmmm
<anny_> čaki čaki....bo sedaj AnonSlo udaril?
<anny_> :)
<anny_> kam morajo, že vedo :)
<dz0ny> anny_: thats would be even worse
<dz0ny> anny_: are you that naive
<anny_> nisem
<anny_> saj vidiš, da se smejem
<anny_> http://www.slideshare.net/DejanOrnig/varnostna-analiza-tetra-i-46121321
<Seniorita> Varnostna analiza slovenskega digitalnega radijskega omrežja TETRA
<Seniorita> »SI: Varnostna analiza je razkrila številne varnostne ranljivosti slovenskega TETRA omrežja. EN: Security analysis of TETRA network in Slovenia revealed a numbe…«
<yang> anny_: a ti ves kaj se je zgodilo z unim tipom k oje odkril luknjo v NLB prokliku
<yang> jaz sem slisal da se je ustrelil
<anny_> storil samomor?
<yang> bje
<yang> baje
<yang> ce ga ni kdo pospravil
<anny_> in zakaj bi ga?
<yang> bil je racunalniski strokovnjak zaposlen v vojski
<anny_> aha...tako je prišel do pištole
<yang> ja
<yang> lahko da ga je kdo tudi izsiljeval glede pomankljivosti v sistemu da bi se okoristil na njegov racun
<yang> bbl
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @30.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% zahodnik 0.5 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:52:10, Kulminacija: 11:00:17, Sončni zahod: 18:08:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 16min 14s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> o temu tipu slišim različne informacije
<anny_> ki je opozoril na nevarnosti v NLB
<anny_> upam, da bodo novinarji kaj izbrskali
<anny_> ukvarjam se s tem: https://class.coursera.org/malsoftware-003
<Seniorita> Coursera - Free Online Courses From Top Universities
<Seniorita> »Take free online classes from 115+ top universities and educational organizations. We partner with schools like Stanford, Yale, Princeton, and others to offer courses in dozens of topics, from computer science to teaching and beyond. Whether you are pursuing a passion or looking to advance your career, Coursera provides open, free education for everyone.«
<anny_> zanimivo, da so v kurikulumu samo pomanjkljivosti Linux in iOS....WIN so kar izpustili :)
<dz0ny> anny_: k ni relavanten :)
<anny_> no od linuxa je poudarek na androidu
<dz0ny> anny_: ne vidm
<dz0ny> k hocjo webcam picture od mene
<anny_> hihi
<anny_> skip that
<dz0ny> ne spusti nikamor brez tistega
<anny_> teden 4
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/JU3xUXBs
<Seniorita> About the Course Cybercrime has become both more widespread and harder to bat - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> In order to use this webs ite you need to Set Up Your Identity
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> kr uredu kosilo
<anny_> http://copperdroid.isg.rhul.ac.uk/copperdroid/
<Seniorita> CopperDroid
<anny_> lahko prideš sem?
<idioterna> lahko pridem tja
<idioterna> uploadam lahko apk
<idioterna> ce prav razumem
<anny_> dz0ny :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> grem se mal ulezt po kosilu
<idioterna> bbl
<anny_> lepo v miru prebavljaj
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Facebook Chat API Empathy Pidgin Stop Working  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JuUohtFxWMA/facebook-chat-api-empathy-pidgin-stop-working
<napsy> shkocking
<dz0ny> are you choking?
<napsy> shocking
<napsy> :D
<idioterna> nism mogu
<idioterna> kolega je ful dobr predavanje meu
<zdobersek> obstaja ksna pametna resitev za pravilen stdout/stderr output iz vec paralelnih procesov?
<zdobersek> ce dam `xargs -P4 mychattyscript.py | tee log,out`, bi zelel met pravilen izpis, ne da se mi output iz dveh procov mesa
<zdobersek> pac, mutex-protected output
<upd> !g xargs stdout stderr multithreading
<Seniorita> Sharing stdout among multiple threads/processes - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10928115/sharing-stdout-among-multiple-threads-processes
<zdobersek> GNU parallel
<zdobersek> RMS so proud
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2591-1: curl vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2591-1/
<yang> Led Zeppelin starship plane https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CDydHGKUMAEOyi_.jpg
<yang> http://www.reddit.com/r/kauai/comments/34dl03/anybody_want_to_adopt_a_kid/
<Seniorita> Anybody want to adopt a kid? : kauai
<Seniorita> »3 points and 1 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobersek> THEY ATE HIS MOMMA
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEdk-XNoZpA
<Seniorita> First Flight - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Highlights from Blue Origin's New Shepard space vehicle as it makes its first developmental test flight.«
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr hud touchdown
<upd> ql nikoli nisem vedel kaj je fora the cevi ki se takoj odtrgajo
<upd> ?
<zdobersek> boosterji?
<upd> ne razumem
<upd> kolikor se vidi po cevi ko se odtrga zgleda kot nek tekoči dušik, a mogoče filajo ker se ga veliko porabi v prvih sekundah
<CrazyLemon> http://cosmoquest.org/forum/showthread.php?95082-Why-are-the-rockets-tethered-before-take-off&s=d925663fa580fb9f3e10739ac5ed3efe
<Seniorita> Why are the rockets tethered before take-off?
<Seniorita> »What are those "hoses" that you see in all the rocket launch videos? The ones that let go of the rocket as soon as the rocket takes off? Example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv35OPKzCQw (50 seconds in)«
<CrazyLemon> upd ^
<upd> tethered to besedo sem iskal thanks :)
<yang> Brač sa smoči guzice https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8b/Brac_sa_Smociguzice.JPG
<idioterna> tekoci dusik? :)
<zdobersek> aah, to niso boosterju
<zdobersek> boosterji
<zdobersek> kva zej mone
<zdobersek> a bomo mel kle vkres
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> js ne bom kresoval
<idioterna> http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/the-fireplace-delusion pa to
<Seniorita> The Fireplace Delusion : Sam Harris
<Seniorita> »Sam Harris, neuroscientist and author of the New York Times bestsellers, The End of Faith, Letter to a Christian Nation, and The Moral Landscape.«
<miha> Ah ti rdeckarji, najprej janšo zaprejo, zdaj bi še študente
<miha> Poslušanje radijskih signalov ni vdiranje
<miha> Prekleta negativna selekcija, že veber je biser, to pa presega vse meje
<miha> Na ulice
<upd> packet sniffing je ilegalno
<upd> in to v tujini bi dobil službo je tud bullshit, ne najprej greš na sodišče, potem pa ti lahko kakšno podjetje ponudi službo
<miha> Says who? Udbomafija in krivosodje?
<upd> v vsakem primeru pa moraš odgovarjat za dejanje, predstavljal si da ti trenutno nekdo prisluškuje na wifi
<miha> Moje komunikacije so toliko zavarovane kot želim da so
<upd> si kriv ti, ker nisi zaklenil avta, al tisti ki ti ga je ukradel
<miha> Kaj meni to pomaga? Nimam mašinerije da bi komu tako težil
<idioterna> miha: zakonodajo s katero ga mislijo zapret je sprejel jansa
<idioterna> in predlagal.
<idioterna> ampak naj te to ne obremenjuje prevec :)
<miha> Saj me ne
<miha> Trenutno pa rdeckarji preganjajo nedolžne
<idioterna> a majo izbiro?
<idioterna> tak je zakon
<idioterna> zanimiv je pa da niso nc nardil ko sm poskusal ovadit RKC, ki deluje protiustavno in protidrzavno
<miha> Je pa ironija da jaz jemljem 128 bit pptp kot pač neki da imam malo miru na vpn, čez je tls .... Za njih je pa taka varnost nedosegljiv ideal
<miha> Prekleti amaterji
<idioterna> jah, udbovci pac
<idioterna> ni cudn da so vsi v SDS :)
<miha> :-)
<zdobersek> http://www.mountainsofmouthness.com/
<Seniorita> Mountains of Mouthness
<Seniorita> »A WebGL experiment where two mountains have a lot to tell you.«
<miha> Idioterna no a ni res? Da ima vsako normalno podjetje močnejši vpn kot ima država uradne komunikacije
<miha> In stane nas nič, oni pa kurijo milijone
<miha> Pol jim pa kdo hoče pomagati, bi ga pa zaprli
<miha> Dobro, za ssl certifikat plačamo 300 eur na leto
<miha> To je pa tud to
<miha> Oni pa 2.5 milijona
<miha> Wtf
<idioterna> miha: men se to ne zdi neobicajno
<miha> :-)
<idioterna> zgleda da sam ti ne razumes kako delujejo birokracije
<miha> Zakaj ne?
<miha> :-)
<miha> Ok
<miha> Oprosti
<idioterna> ja ker je primarni cilj vseh zaposlenih v takih organizacijah ne da karkoli dela
<idioterna> ampak da oni niso krivi za nic
<idioterna> in pol pac nihce noce pipat nicesar
<idioterna> ker ce se cesarkoli lotis
<miha> Ok
<idioterna> you own it
<idioterna> ampak tega ne more SDS spremenit
<miha> Ok
<miha> Ok
<idioterna> rabis racionalno stranko
<idioterna> take pa nimamo
<miha> Ok
<idioterna> a bos ustanovil?
<miha> Boš ti? Jaz nisem racionalen
<idioterna> aja tocno ti mas krscansko moralo
<idioterna> jaz ne utegnem
<miha> :-)
<miha> Zdobersek morda?
<idioterna> airbus bo tozu BND
<idioterna> o sasa84
<dz0ny> idioterna: for?
<idioterna> dz0ny: ker je BND v imenu americanov vohunu za francozi
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> miha: prestreganje državnih komunikacij je prekršek
<miha> Dz0ny ja, še dobro da vse ostale tajne službe in kriminalne združbe niso tako naivne, da bi povedale to policiji. Ker odkriti poslušalca brez hišnih preiskav v stilu gestapa(ko so iskali radio sprejemnike) ni možno?
<miha> Še če oddajaš (aktivno), je dokaj zoprno najti, če si npr v bloku
<idioterna> hisna preiskava je vedno odrejena ko je treba zavarovati dokaze v kazenskem postopku in so ti dokazi na racunalnikih
<miha> Ok
<miha> I give up
<idioterna> tak je zakon
<miha> Yes
<idioterna> ne mores kar nehat zakona uporabljat ker je primer bedast
<miha> Yes
<idioterna> bom pa podprl vsako smotrno spremembo zakonodaje
<miha> :-)
<idioterna> trenutno policija kvecjemu tezi parlamentu, da potrebuje vec pooblastil
<idioterna> kar je logicno
<idioterna> njim je veliko lazje opravljati delo, ce morajo vsi imeti ves cas ovratnice z gps sprejemnikom
<miha> To je že v bibliji ane
<miha> 666
<miha> It's !g end of the world and I feel fine
<Seniorita> R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY
<dz0ny> kot drugo mi ni jasno kako je fakulteta dovolila da kot diplomsko delo krši evropsko zakonodajo
<dz0ny> ko sem jaz podpisal tist papir za diplomsko je gor pisalo da se bom držal moralnih načel in ne bom kršil zakonodaje
<dz0ny> jaz tle vidm sam polom šolstva, ki so enga mladega pripeljale tko daleč
<dz0ny> policija se bo pa vedno ko išče dokaze držala minimalnega standarda, ali je moralno bo pa sodišče odločilo
<dz0ny> sam oboje pri nas ne dela, sadly
<miha> Dobrega odvetnika rabi, pa bo dobil lepo odškodnino
<miha> Najkasneje na nivoju eu
<dz0ny> well pogodit se bo moral
<dz0ny> lol
<idioterna> to ziher
<dz0ny> miha: kako v eu če je pa to kaznivo kar je on počel
<miha> Ni
<dz0ny> je
<idioterna> ja je
<idioterna> obstaja evropska direktiva ki to prepoveduje
<miha> Mah
<idioterna> ni treba posebi poudarjat kdo jo je prpelu skoz parlament ane
<miha> I give up
<dz0ny> iz leta 2010
<idioterna> niso bli rdeckarji, oni so bli proti :)
<miha> :-)
<idioterna> konzervativci majo pac radi ordnung und disziplin
<miha> Mah
<miha> I give up
<miha> Upam, da bo kaj dobrega iz tega nastalo. Pm freeswitch s tls, ali kaj v tem stilu
<dz0ny> miha: you should not, sam izobrazi se kaj smeš počet in kaj ne in kako to javnosti posredovati
<miha> Je ceneje in ful bolje
<miha> Jaz nimam časa za tole
<dz0ny> men se zdi da je to dobra učna ura za vse z IT področja
<miha> Vem vse ranljivosti mojih komunikacij, ampak je par nivojev bolj varno
<miha> So be it
<zdobersek> miha: for starters, irc
 * dz0ny otr on
<miha> Zdobersek?
<dz0ny> :>
<miha> Tole je javno, imam pa tls in vpn in vsega boga
<miha> Just for the joke
<miha> Na koncu je javen log
<zdobersek> for shits and giggles
<miha> :-) :-) :-)
<zdobersek> miha: kok bos pa podmornico s kabla spravu?
<miha> Ne vem?
<yang> miha: skeniranje omrezij ozicenih ali brezzicnih komunikacij je protizakonito http://blogs.cisco.com/security/talos/sshpsychos
<Seniorita> Threat Spotlight: SSHPsychos
<miha> Yang vsekakor bom tožil vsakega in plačal vse pravne stroške
<miha> Da bom blokiral račun študentu ki dela prek napotnice, if
<miha> Če bom imel srečo, bo iz bogate države
<yang> se bolj pa je skodljivo to, da je na blogu pisal kaksne so ranljivosti tetra omrezja, za kar ni imel pooblastil
<dz0ny> .imdb Kingsman The Secret Service
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<miha> Ker tisti en evro na dan mi res odtehta duševne bolečine
<yang> ker luknja verjetno ni bila odpravljena in se kar nekaj casa ne bo
<miha> ...
<idioterna> ne rabis pooblastil za pisanje o ranljivostih tetra omrezja
<dz0ny> well on je zajebu ker je povedal kaj so se pogovarjal
<yang> ne samo da je s tem ogrozil in izpostavil "drzavno" varnost, ce je ze kaj vedel bi lahko informacije posredoval njim zaupno
<idioterna> za posredovat podatke ki si jih prestregel pa _ne mores_ dobit pooblastila
<idioterna> ker je prepovedano
<idioterna> yang: saj jim je
<idioterna> pa niso nicesar naredili
<miha> ... Ja kaznivo je povedati, da je cesar gol. Zagotovo NSA tega ni sama uspela ugotoviti.
<idioterna> samo potem je grozit zacel
<idioterna> javno
<yang> niso nicesar naredili in se je odlocil dati v javnost kar je bila napaka
<idioterna> miha: ne, ni
<miha> :-)
<idioterna> miha: kaznivo je povedat, kaj ma vtetoviran na riti
<idioterna> da je gol vedno lahko poves
<miha> Varstvo osebnih podatkov?
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> prestrezanje zasebnih komunikacij
<idioterna> je kaznivo
<idioterna> tudi ce niso zascitene
<miha> ...
<yang> ja
<miha> Prav imate
<idioterna> postar ti ne sme v kuverto gledat
<miha> Idiot sem
<idioterna> tut ce pismo o tem kere spolne bolezni so ti najdl na krvnih preiskavah ni sifrirano
<idioterna> pa loh vids ce prot luci pogledas
<idioterna> pa valda ne sam postar
<idioterna> nihce ne sme gledat
<upd> alo
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-01
<yang> Evo orkester ljudske godbe je ze odigral
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @01.05.2015 3:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severovzhodnik 0.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:50:37, Kulminacija: 11:00:10, Sončni zahod: 18:09:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 19min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: shotwell - počasen zagon  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6321/shotwell-pocasen-zagon
<gregors> Folk, kako instaliram jz ubuntu server, če je pol monitorja polomljenga na laptopu ?
<CrazyLemon> priklopiš še drugo polovico monitorja gor!
<johnnyyy> zunanji monitor?
<johnnyyy> *externi :)
<gregors> ja, samo se mi ne pokaže pr installu
<gregors> samo to je problem
<gregors> drugače bi bla to opcija ja
<gregors> sej zdej sm z nekim minimalom pa ugibanjem pršu do tega, da se mi neki instalira gor ...
<gregors> bom že iz cmd neki poštimu, če bo treba
<gregors> upam samo da ne bom mel nazaj zakodirane home mape, ker se mi ne da na začetku pisat passa
<gregors> oz ga preko ssh niti ne morm
<sasa84> jou miške ;)
<CrazyLemon> sup podgan'ca
<zdobbie> ajde banda, delat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/12624/fructal_in_kolesarska_zveza_slovenije_predstavila_nov_okus_frutabele_.html
<Seniorita> Fructal in Kolesarska zveza Slovenije predstavila nov okus Frutabele | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Na trgu je nov, deseti okus priljubljene sadno-žitne rezine Frutabela, razvit v sodelovanju s Kolesarsko zvezo Slovenije ter najboljšimi slovenskimi kolesarkami in kolesarji.«
<sasa84_> juhuuu zdobbie in CrazyLemon
<sasa84_> :D
<anny_> dan
<anny_> vsi spijo, budnice so zatajile :)
<sasa84_> oj anny_
<anny_> oj
<anny_> punce, kot ponavadi delamo :)
<sasa84_> valda
<sasa84_> jožefine delavke ni na seznamu :P
<anny_> čisti šovinizem
<yang> anny_: ti si ocitno prespala budnico jaz je nisem
<anny_> o ja
<anny_> vstanem ob 7h in sem zaspala :)
<yang> ze vec let si govorim da bom sel enkrat muzikante fotografirat, pa se nisem uspel do zdaj
<yang> kle je budnica 0520
<yang> ob7h igrajo ze v mariboru
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<anny_> pri nas smo imeli navado, da smo jim vedno odnesli pijačo
<yang> lepo od vas
<yang> kle sem slisal ze tudi "Buuuu !"
<yang> letos so ploskali
<anny_> to je grdo
<yang> no jaz sem od 0520 pokonci
<yang> ob 7h pa sem bil ze na sihtu
<anny_> deloven praznik :)
<yang> zdej sem pa ze nazaj doma
<yang> ja klinc pa tak prvi maj, haha
 * dz0ny ni Å¡el spat danes
<anny_> praznuješ z delom
 * dz0ny vcera
<anny_> itak niste kaj posebej garali
<anny_> dz0ny, ste imeli kres
<yang> zgleda se bo narod spet moral upret, kot v 19. stoletju, da so si izborili 1. maj, ponovno bi si ga morali
<yang> izborili pa so si ga v Chicagu
<anny_> optimist
<yang> Ceprav ga tam praznujejo septembra
<yang> cez luzo
<anny_> sedaj ni več industrijske panoge, ki bi potrebovala manualne delavce
<anny_> bolj izobraženi so pa dobro plačani in jim dol visi za sindikate
<yang> tudi oni majo sindikate
<yang> javna uprava, solstvo
<yang> in niso slabo placani, za to da skoraj nic ne delajo
<yang> solniki majo dopusta pomoje okol 50 dni
<anny_> si kdaj delal v Å¡oli?
<yang> nisem, ni enostavno v teh casih, ko je mularija nevzgojena
<yang> sem pa bil na parih solah in sem videl kaksne so razlike
<yang> v obnasanju
<yang> v teh casih je varnostnik prakticno na vsaki srednji soli, ko smo mi hodili ni bilo nobenega
<yang> na osnovni soli pa je bilo par uciteljev, ko je vedno zavladala smrtna tisina ko so se pojavili, so imeli avtoriteto
<yang> mislim da je najhuje za ucenca bilo to, ce se je grdo obnasal, da ga je tak ucitelj besedno ponizal pred sovrstniki in to je bilo zadosti
<yang> nismo rabli nobenih varnostnikov
<zdobbie> dz0ny: a ste medvedom sli budnico delat
<zdobbie> sasa84_: hva zj
<anny_> dz0ny je v slabi formi
<anny_> ni Å¡el spat :)
<yang> spomnim se tudi primera s srednje sole, ko so nosili orozje, pistole in grozili ucencem in uciteljicam
<anny_> kaj se je zgodilo?
<anny_> mislim, da manjka samo eno...fliknit iz šole vse, ki kršijo pravila
<yang> zgodilo se je to, da so najeli varnostnika
<yang> nevem al jim je gledal v solske torbe za pistole al kaj
<anny_> ukiniti obvezno Å¡olanje...naj se Å¡olajo tisti, ko so motivirani in ki lahko delujejo znotraj sistema
<yang> bral sem da v razvitih drzavah zelijo urediti obvezno tudi srednjesolsko solanje
<anny_> da ne bo pomote...bila sem zaposlena v Å¡oli
<yang> tako da bi bil minimum srednja sola
<anny_> zakaj vraga?
<yang> zaradi visjega statusa drzavljanov
<anny_> kdor se hoče šolati, ko pride k pameti mu država financira OŠ
<yang> in vecje proznosti na trgu dela
<anny_> bla bla
<anny_> cela j*eba
<anny_> na račun podpovprečnežev zatiramo sposobne
<yang> ma glej, ce bi si clovek vse zapomnil kar ga naucijo v osnovni soli bi imel ogromno znanja, v bistvu ga za zivljenje ne potrebujes vec
<yang> ampak itak ti ostane nekje 10-20% naucenega samo
<yang> moja prijateljica je imela popravnega iz matematike na srednji soli, jaz pa 4-5 pa je zdaj kelnerca in racuna 5x bolje in hitreje kot jaz
<anny_> ostane ti nekje 15%...v prvih nekaj urah pozabiš 60%
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim enim ostane vec enim manj, odvisno na kak nacin prides skozi solski sistem , s plonkanjem in prepisovanjem ali dejanskim ucenjem
<anny_> plonkanje je zelo kreativen in učinkovit sistem
<yang> prvo kot prvo, tudi kasneje na faksu imas ustni zagovor pri profesorjih, in ce te kdo recimo dobi na piko, bos imel tezave
<yang> tko da dokler solski sistem bazira na tem, da te ocenjujejo posamezniki, ni optimalen in ni transparenten
<yang> poznam ljudi ki so preplonkali razne naloge in prakticno cel faks, zelo malo so se ucili, toliko bolj so lobirali pri profesorjih in sosolcih
<anny_> ne moreš vsega znanja preverjati z matematičnimi sistemi
<anny_> kako boš pa ocenil spis?
<yang> no seveda, so predmeti kjer ne gre drugace, kjer je opisno ocenjevanje
<anny_> in likovno, Å¡portno vzgojo?
<yang> ko sem bil star nekih 8 let mi je oce dal en kup nalog in rekel "na vse tele napisi 0"
<yang> on recimo necitljive sploh ni ocenil
<anny_> pravilno
<yang> sportno vzgojo komot ocenis precej realisticno
<yang> ker so standardi
<yang> koliko cesa naredis v koliko casa
<anny_> in kaj boš dal nekomu, ki ne zmore standardov zaradi debelosti?
<yang> lahko so standardi prilagojeni tudi telesni tezi
<anny_> ker ga starši futrajo z nezdravo hrano
<anny_> v tem primeru imaš neskončno število standardov....ki se tako sploh ne smejo imenovati
<yang> imas pac 3 razlicne meritve
<yang> za suhega, povprecnega, debelega
<anny_> ker so prilagojeni za posameznika
<anny_> ocenjevanje Å¡portne in likovne vzgoje je malo morgen
<yang> no ampak da se precej realisticno ocenit, veliko lazje kot domisljiski spis pri slovenscini
<anny_> dovolj bi bilo samo, da napišejo se trudi ali se ne trudi
<yang> jst se nikol nisem pripravljal na spise pri slovenscini, zmeraj sem napisal nekaj kar sem prebral kaksna dva dni prej v kaksni knjigi in malo po svoje zacinil in vedno me je dobro ocenila
<anny_> gotovo
<anny_> ker si napisal svoje mnenje in imel dobro učiteljico
<yang> ja za slovenscino so ble kar v redu vse
<yang> ceprav so eno potem na eni soli sikanirali
<anny_> haha
<yang> ena skupina piflark se je zoperstavila njej in so rekle, da jih ne pripravlja dovolj temeljito na maturitetni izpit iz slovnice, in to so pogruntale ze v prvih 3h mesecih prvega letnika....ker je uciteljica zelo rada hvalila ruske pisatelje in bila bolj naklonjena literaturi kot slovnici
<yang> enostavno nisem mogel verjet da so 15 letnice lahk otako zahrbtne ze, predstavljaj si jih zdaj v vlogi manadzerk
<yang> ziher so z veseljem sodelovale pri prevzemih podjetij
<zdobbie> slovnica pomaga pri takih stvareh
<yang> to pa
<yang> anny_: si ti prov ucila na soli ?
<yang> mislim redno
<anny_> sem
<idioterna> o
<anny_> boš videl, kako so najstnice zahrbtne, ko te bodo obtožile spolnega nadlegovanja
<idioterna> mene?
<yang> pr nas jih je blo kar nekaj zatreskanih v ucitelja
<idioterna> ne vidim zakaj bi me
<idioterna> ja, vame tudi
<idioterna> sej je zoprna dilema
<anny_> yangu je bilo nameneno
<upd> vame tud
<idioterna> aha ja jaz sem ucil najstnice
<anny_> programiranja?
<idioterna> ne, naravoslovja
<anny_> aha
<idioterna> sicer samo v poletnih solah
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon, kingsman je v videoteki!!!!
<idioterna> ampak tam se to se hitreje zgodi ker ful casa prezivis skupaj
<anny_> uh, težka *eba
<idioterna> sam zahrbtne pa niso ble do mene
<yang> idioterna: si preprican da imas samo dva otroka ?
<anny_> sem imela take scene
<idioterna> yang: sem
<anny_> punca zigrala omedlevico, da jo je učitelj odnesel
<idioterna> ker sem zelo odgovoren in profesionalen clovek in si ne bi nikoli privoscil takih neumnosti
<anny_> +1
<anny_> mladi fantje so podobni, a ne gredo tako daleč
<idioterna> mislm najvec kar sem moral jaz skos dat so tezki pogovori in veliko jokanja
<anny_> ni prijetno za moškega
<idioterna> eh
<anny_> od mene pričakujejo sex inštrukcije :)
<idioterna> meni se zdi koristno to
<anny_> izvoli v akcijo
<anny_> mene totalno odbija neenakost vlog v sexu....kar pomeni,d a sem najbrž duševno zdrav človek
<idioterna> ma ne to
<idioterna> to da otrokom pokazes da jih imas rad ampak da so meje tega
<idioterna> kaj se sme pa kaj ne
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> o spolnosti se da pogovarjat vse zivo
<idioterna> ampak ko se pogovarjas z otroci
<idioterna>  jim moras razlagat tako,  da jih ne  mika potem vse poizkusit, kar lahko danes srecajo
<anny_> ej muc
<yang> haha
<anny_> pričakujejo prakso, ne teorijo!
<yang> danes idioterna majo otroci veliko prej spolne odnose
<anny_> teorijo se naučijo iz porničev
<idioterna> ja pac poves da je prepovedano
<idioterna> z razlogom
<idioterna> yang: ne, nimajo jih
<anny_> haha....čespla na sosedovem vrtu je mamljiva za rabutanje :)
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj si ljudje mislijo da pred 200 leti so pa otroci cakal
<anny_> preberi si knjigo milene močnik
<idioterna> ko si spolno zrel, se prvi nekje pri 11-14
<idioterna> lahko zacnes
<yang> jaz sem imel dve prijateljici ki sta imele prvi spolni odnos pri 15ih, dejansko ko sem mel jaz 18 let jih je ona imela 16 in bi ze kazensko odgovarjal, samo takrat se nisem tega zavedal
<idioterna> sem bral ja
<idioterna> jaz sem bil 19 pri prvem
<idioterna> pa sem takrat vedel vse o teoriji
<idioterna> pa ne iz pornografije
<yang> ampak danes je to 12/13 let in ne vec 15
<anny_> pardon milena miklavčič
<anny_> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042659827
<idioterna> yang: tut takrat je blo 12-13, samo ne vsi
<idioterna> in danes tudi niso vsi
<yang> mah takrat je blo 12/13 morda ena punca iz razreda
<anny_> zakaj punca in ne fant?
<anny_> se greš šovinizem?
<yang> ti jaz povem da sm oza vse vedeli ki so imele fante v osnovni soli in jih je bilo morda 5 na celi soli...spremenilo se je to
<idioterna> delez se je spremenil, ja
<idioterna> ampak vsak se zase odloci te reci
<idioterna> no, moral bi se
<idioterna> nekateri zal tudi danes nimajo izbire
<yang> od tiste ko sem jaz z njo "hodil" ko je imela 16 let, je zdaj starejsi sin ze v srednji soli :)
<yang> mislim, da ni moj
<yang> nisme pa ziher
<anny_> haha
<anny_> jaz sem čist ziher, da ni noben moj :)
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> razn teh dveh
<yang> sem mel enega sodelavca, ko je bil star 35 takrat, pa smo sli na bozicno sluzbeno vecerjo v restavracijo, pa na koncu pravi on "res sem bil vesel, da nas je moj sin postregel, je kr dober kelner ane" mi smo vsi izbuljili oci
<anny_> kolegico je imela njena mama pri 16h
<anny_> ona je rodila pri 19h
<yang> no ta je mel sina pr 16ih
<idioterna> k sta zelo verjetno res moja :)
<anny_> sin je star 21 in že razmišlja o naraščaju
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<idioterna> ce mas dost dnarja ni nc narobe s tem
<yang> anny_: pol ma mlajso babico kot pokojna elka strojan
<anny_> ja
<yang> me zanima ce je elka bila pra-pra-pra-babica
<anny_> imel je do nedavnega Å¡e prababico
<idioterna> otroc se majo prov fino
<idioterna> to sm tut js mel
<idioterna> moji otroc so mel se obe prababice
<anny_> ne, če se rodijo otrokom
<idioterna> sej stari starsi pomagajo
<yang> jst sem mel prababico, sam je bla stara kot zemlja
<yang> tja do 15. leta sem jo mel
<idioterna> men je umrla ko sm bil 26
<idioterna> lih mal prehmal da bi mel pamzi praprababico
<idioterna> 94 je bla
<yang> moja tut neki tacga
<anny_> moja babica pri 91
<anny_> mi imamo otroke več kasno :)
<yang> ja vcasih so nase mame imle prej otroke, mislim, tko se spomnim iz osnovne sole, ce je bla kaksna mama nad 30 je bla ze fuuuuul stara
<idioterna> ma js mislm da je pomembno da mas otroke takrat ko se se somnis kako je bit froc
<yang> zdej pa zenske cakajo tja do 38. nimajo partnerja in pol pr nevem 43. je ze prestara za naravno oploditev
<idioterna> ja ce ste pa tipi tolk neodgovorni
<yang> mah jst se glede tega tut strinjam z RMSjem
<yang> okol otrok
<idioterna> ene tri mi redno jamrajo
<yang> kako bos otroke prezivljal, ce nis bogat
<idioterna> da bi ful rade vzgajale otroke, pa nimajo nobenga k bi si vzel cas jim pomagat
<yang> ce se zase nimas
<idioterna> otroc rabjo cajt, ne dnar
<yang> oboje rabjo
<idioterna> res?
<idioterna> nism opazu
<yang> ce mas dnar dostkrat nimas casa, ker ti ga posel veliko vzame
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak kot receno, ce bi bli moski mal manj neodgovorni, bi zenske prej mele otroke
<anny_> v bistvu vidim dva vzorca...tiste, ki imajo dobro službo, denar, materialne dobrine, nimajo pa odnosov pošlihtanih
<idioterna> pa manj otrok bi odrascal v disfunkcionalnih druzinah
<yang> al pa zenske neodgovorne, da zanosijo z nekom ki ga poznajo dva meseca, pol jo pa pusti.... ?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna torej so moški krivi da ženske nimajo otrok pri 2x-ih? :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: moski so krivi za prakticno vse
<yang> oba sta lahko kriva
 * CrazyLemon writes that down
<anny_> in tiste, ki skrbijo za odnose, osebno rast, duhovnost in nimajo lih materialnih sredstev za izvoz
<idioterna> ce bi hotl da so zenske krive bi jim moral vec svobode pustit.
<yang> anny_: ker poslihtan odnos ne pomeni to da imas denar, na zalost
<anny_> ne, pač obe zadevi zahtevata čas in trud
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lej kok sm sasa84_ svobode pustil.. pa še vedno ni naraščaja!
<CrazyLemon> js pa čakam in čakam
<yang> anny_: trend mladih in lepih punc je to da stremijo za materialnim udobjem, torej iscejo premozne, ne pa nevem moske ki so dobri po karakterju
<anny_> to je bedarija
<anny_> ko pride pravi mimo, ženska klecne
<anny_> jaz zaslužim dovolj zase
<yang> jaz tud zasluzim dovolj zase, ne pa dovolj za imet zeno in se otroka
<idioterna> yang: js nism tega opazu
<yang> ja ti zasluzis parkrat vec kot jaz
<anny_> ko dasta dva svoj zaslužek na kup, je lajf veliko cenejši
<idioterna> da bi se lepe limale na kretene
<yang> anny_: name se limajo samo take k nic ne zasluzijo
<anny_> privlačiš pač zgube
<yang> ocitno
<anny_> razmisli
<idioterna> moja sodelavka pravi da jo je na zmenkih strah povedat da ma svoj flat pa avto
<zdobbie> oh snap
<anny_> odvisno, kje stopaš v kontakt z njimi
<idioterna> ker se tipi kar razkomotijo takoj
<anny_> idioterna, zakaj?
<anny_> ker so moški enaki materialisti?
<idioterna> dunno, velik zasluzi
<idioterna> verjetno
<anny_> ja
<anny_> nikol ni prav :)
<idioterna> te ta mal manj intelektualno in osebnostno zagamani so ziher taki
<yang> idioterna: mislim da je pametna....ker ne isce nekoga da bo z njo zaradi stanovanja in avta....
<idioterna> ja, je pa se zmer sama
<idioterna> in jamra skos okol te
<idioterna> ga
<anny_> saj
<idioterna> tko kot ti :)
<idioterna> ampak
<idioterna> jo
<anny_> zato je sama :)
<idioterna>  cist razumemwtf je z mojim internetom
<idioterna> prehitr tipkam
<yang> zdej pa izpostavljas to kot da je sam bit nekaj slabega, razmisli malo, koliko druzina stane
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi ji mogu posredovat yangovo številko!
<CrazyLemon> da bosta skupaj jamrala
<yang> ce imas denar da podpiras tri vogale ok, ce ga pa nimas pa je ceneje biti samski
<anny_> bit v paru ali sam ni nikoli samo po sebi dobro ali slabo
<zdobbie> a match made in #ubuntu-si
<idioterna> ma
<anny_> zdobbie :)
<yang> mene so ze izkoristile, ne pustim se vec
<idioterna> ona bi rada resnega tipa k bi jo naredu srecno
<anny_> samo kakšen life si ustvariš ali ustvarita :)
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si-zmenkarije
<idioterna> in je ful lustna in bi ji js z veseljem pomagal
<anny_> na tem kanalu ni zmenkarij
<idioterna> sam ce bi bil zdele samski bi bil verjetn lih tak runkl k so ostali
<anny_> hahaha!
<idioterna> takih pa ne prenese
<anny_> samski moški se ga zapijajo po gostilnah, samske ženske pa aktivne kot sam vrag
<zdobbie> it's Mormon time
<anny_> idioterna, svetuj na pogleda čez mejo
<anny_> pri nas je malo tipov po njenem okusu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kingsman je poln korejskih podnapisov! sux
<anny_> oh ja
<anny_> kolegu so vdrli v gmail
<CrazyLemon> suits him right
<idioterna> anny_: sej skos gleda sam rabs ful casa da najdes pa spoznas cloveka
<anny_> CrazyLemon - Win fan
<anny_> res
<anny_> vsak mesec na 10 zmenkov pa bo
<yang> kr na "Ona-On najvecji spoznavni dating vecer" naj gre, pa naj si priponke ne pozabi nadet !
<idioterna> neresni ste
<idioterna> jsm porabu 6 let za spoznat tri.
<idioterna> pa od teh treh samo eno zares poznam
<yang> al pa uno kaj je ze moderno 10 zmenkov v 50 minutah, vsakega za 5 minut
<yang> jst sem porabu 10 let za eno pa je nisem zares spoznal
<idioterna> to je kul ce si horny, tak speed dating
<idioterna> ne pa ce isces enga k se bo s tabo mel fino naslednjih par deset let
<sasa84_> a...kaj zamujam? :D
<anny_> ubuntu dating kanal
<anny_> lahko kdo preveri IP 178.58.223.2 ?
<CrazyLemon> preveri?
<CrazyLemon> in what way
<anny_> od kod se je nekdo prijavil?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zamujaš ja..kar nekaj let sodeč po pogovoru zgoraj!
<idioterna> anny_: mobitel je to
<idioterna> anny_: mobitelov internet
<anny_> ja, to vem
<idioterna> to je dovolj, da lahko javis na policijo
<anny_> ampak v podatkih piše Windows NT 6.3, kar je windows 8.1
<idioterna> in oni potem na odlagi ovadbe dobijo nalog sodnika, s katerim mora mobitel povedat kdo je to fizicno
<anny_> ok
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: ah, tko je kr v redu ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne ni! ker nimaš dovolj svobode..i can feel it in my bones :(
<anny_> ?
<sasa84_> lol
<anny_> o kakšni svobodi je tle govora?
<yang> mobitel je verjetno za firewallom
<yang> in to je najverjetneje proxy
<pitastrudl> jutro
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> na mobitelu od zuni ne mors nc vidt
<idioterna> nimajo javnih ipjev naprave
<anny_> naj se s tem ukvarjajo tisti, ki so za to usposobljeni
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SQQzkhZGG4
<Seniorita> WASD Ep.3: Cosplay - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Miha in Svit se na skrivaj udeležita tekmovanja v cosplayu. Kanal lahko podprete na: http://www.patreon.com/lukamarcetic Skupina cosplayerjev Makkon: https:/...«
<anny_> CrazyLemon, kateri si ti?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tist z očali
<anny_> vsi so z očal
<anny_> miha? :)
<sasa84_> ooooooooooooo, moj sošolc boj!!!!
<sasa84_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SQQzkhZGG4
<Seniorita> WASD Ep.3: Cosplay - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Miha in Svit se na skrivaj udeležita tekmovanja v cosplayu. Kanal lahko podprete na: http://www.patreon.com/lukamarcetic Skupina cosplayerjev Makkon: https:/...«
<anny_> moram povedati nekaj hecnega
<anny_> včeraj sem šla mimo vidmarjeve vile v Rožni in pred njo gorijo  - sveče!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ta z očali? :)
<CrazyLemon> "miha" :)
<sasa84_> mhm, na faxu sva bla sošolca :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ si prečekirala kingsmanove podnapise? :/
<sasa84_> a ti ne znaš brat korejsk????
<miha> http://radiostudent.si/politika/offsajd/te%C5%BEave-s-prizemnim-snopovnim-radijem
<Seniorita> Težave s prizemnim snopovnim radijem | Radio Študent
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ odvisno koliko spijem prej :D
<CrazyLemon> tam po štirih radlerjih že tekoče berem :D
<miha> Jaz kaj
<sasa84_> o mihi
<miha> Saska <3
<idioterna> anny_: ja sej
<idioterna> a ni prov da gorijo svece tam
<idioterna> sej je spomenik
<anny_> kdo je umrl?
<anny_> in preberi tole:
<idioterna> mogoce vidmar.
<anny_> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/miha_mazzini/2015/04/narod_heroj_na_facebooku.aspx
<Seniorita> Miha Mazzini: Narod heroj (na Facebooku) | Miha Mazzini - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Včasih mi Facebook ponudi preobilje istega - in potem seveda ne morem vedeti, ali se je zmešalo sistemu za priporočanje ali se množica res ukvarja z isto temo.«
<anny_> sveče se prižiga ob spomeniku umrlih
<idioterna> kdo ti je pa to nalozu
<anny_> zdrava pamet
<idioterna> oh
<idioterna> right.
<idioterna> svece se priziga zato da se poasti spomin na preteklost
<idioterna> poasti
<idioterna> pocasti
<anny_> ob spomeniku ilirskim provincam ne gori nobena
<idioterna> danes ne
<anny_> in ob obelisku na francoskem trgu tudi ne
<anny_> nikoli
<idioterna> to ni res
<anny_> včasih kakšen francoz vpraša kje je ampak sveč ne prižigajo
<miha> Anny lahko so sveče tudi drugje, od umrlih na morju, na neznanem kraju, do tega če ti je grob oddaljen, lahko svečko tudi doma prižgeš. Pred spomeniki junakom na splošno je pa bolj navada ogenj, kot sveče hm
<miha> Pametujem :-) :-)
<anny_> kakšni junaki pa so zbrali v  vidmarjevi vili?
<anny_> prižiganje sveč je slovenska obsedenost
<miha> Ja itak,fetis
<CrazyLemon> nothing wrong with that :p
<anny_> rože se mi zdijo bolj logične...sploh če piše posvetilo
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWlTAKxI28
<Seniorita> NAŠA ČETICA KORAKA (otroška) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Naša četica koraka, strumno in veselo, drug za drugim v ravni vrsti, zdaj gremo na delo. Jurčku bomo pomagali, hišico zgraditi, da bo mogel svoje zajčke pred...«
<miha> :-)
<anny_> za radnički narode Crne gore :)
<yang> heh svece priziga folk na kriziscih, celo znotraj prometnega otoka, to je malo bedasto in da ne recem nevarno za promet
<yang> prometni strokovnjaki stalno opozarjajo svojce naj ne pocnejo tega
<yang> vsak umrli ima tudi grob na zalah
<idioterna> anny_: kr uredu junaki
<yang> tam jo pa komot prizges in ne ogrozas s tem nikogar
<anny_> protiimperialistična fronta :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> men se ne zdi nic slabega v protiimperializmu
<idioterna> imperializem je odgovoren za vecino zajebanih konfliktov danes
<idioterna> so bli sicer mal neresni, k so se v osnovi strinjal s hitlerjem
<idioterna> ampak na sreco je hitler poskrbel, da so spoznal svojo zmoto
<idioterna> pol pa se stalin
<idioterna> tko da smo bli neuvrsceni eventuelno
<idioterna> pa mel velik vec pluralizma kot vzhod in velik vec socialnega napredka kot zahod
<idioterna> za tako stvar se kr spodob svecko przgat
<idioterna> od teh kljukcev v vidmarjevi vili naprej sele obstaja deklarirana enakopravnost spolov v nasih krajih
<anny_> strinjali so se najprej s hitlerjem, nato s stalinom in nazadnje s kardeljem
<anny_> temu jaz pravim pomanjkanje zdrave pameti
<anny_> enakopravnost spolov je bila bolj nepričakovana posledica
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> to je bil zelo konkreten del ideologije, ki temeljki na racionalnih argumentih znanosti
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> namesto na religiji in tradiciji, ki nimata nobenega racionalnega vzroka
<idioterna> ti se lahko smejis, k nisi prebrala literature
<idioterna> js sm pa jo
<anny_> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Vode
<Seniorita> Angela Vode - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<anny_> no ja...reči, da nisem prebrala literature je malo morgen
<idioterna> ja ce pravis da je enakopravnost spolov "ponesreci", potem je ali nisi
<idioterna> ali se pa lazes.
<anny_> pazi, mucek
<idioterna> ja zal obstajata samo ti dve moznosti
<anny_> enakopravnost spolov je potekala v dolgem procesu in kljukci v vidmarjevi vili niso imeli tega na programu
<idioterna> komunisticna ideologija je zelo dobro in predvsem zelo obsirno dokumentirana
<idioterna> seveda ne
<anny_> ne vidim potrebe, da bi se jim klanjala
<idioterna> saj se jim ni treba
<idioterna> da svecko prizges par naprednim ljudem, ki so si zeleli pravicnejse druzbe, pa ni treba nobenega klanjanja
<anny_> osebe iz ustanovnega kongresa OF so preganjale Angelo Vode, ki je bila tudi med prvimi zraven
<anny_> hudo napredni
<idioterna> seveda so bli napredni
<anny_> preganjanje opozicije v lastnih vrstah ni znak napredka
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> nisem napisal da so bili zaradi tega napredni
<idioterna> znaki napredka so bili drugi
<anny_> če se greš selektivizem, ga moraš dopustiti tudi drugim
<idioterna> saj ti dopustim
<anny_> kar ni ravno tvoja svetla točka
<idioterna> nisem napisal da _moras_ castiti te ljudi
<idioterna> da pa lahko razumes, zakaj jih kdo drug casti
<anny_> to presega moje uboge kognitivne sposobnosti
<idioterna> dvomim
<idioterna> zgolj tvojo sposobnost empatije, morda.
<idioterna> tko kot jaz nimam nobene za tiste, ki trdijo, da sluzijo bogu
<anny_> haha
<idioterna> al pa kaksnemu drugemu namisljenemu prijatelju
<anny_> namišljen prijatelj je lahko tudi potrošniška mentalita
<idioterna> ce v imenu potrosniske mentalitete diskriminiras zoper ljudi, vsekakor
<idioterna> nihce ne pravi, da zivimo v najboljsi mozni druzbi
<anny_> najbolje bo, da se ti trudiš na tvoj in jaz na moj način
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> saj to pocnemo ne glede na karkoli :)
<idioterna> no, yang se obilno jamra zravn
<anny_> jaz praktično nikoli ne jamram
<idioterna> to je dobro
<idioterna> nima smisla jamrat
<idioterna> nardis kar je za nardit
<idioterna> men se zdi da je v tem kljuc do srece
<anny_> američani imajo dober izraz: suck it up!
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> mislm js se cist super pocutm ko shandlam vse kar mi zivljenje vrze pod noge
<idioterna> pa niso samo rozice, ampak da bi se pritozeval bi blo pa ful zaljivo do vseh tistih, k majo resne tezave, pa vseen stisnejo zobe in nardijo vse kar lahko, da grejo naprej
<idioterna> ze iz spostovanja do takih
<idioterna> in tisti iz vidmarjeve vile, ceprav so ziher bli med njimi osebnostno zlo zoprni ljudje
<anny_> ne napeljuj vode na svoj mlin
<idioterna> zdej sm ze spelu, cak da dokoncam
<anny_> človek brez kredibilnosti ni vreden, da ga pes poščije pa lahko izumi zdravilo za raka
<idioterna> so moje stare starse preprical, da se splaca borit za socialno pravicnost
<idioterna> ne to ni res
<idioterna> ce izumi zdravilo za raka, potem ni nicvreden
<idioterna> tut ce je kreten
<idioterna> se mu pa seveda ni treba klanjat
<idioterna> se cist strinjam s tabo da so to bli v glavnem oportunisti, ki so hotl vladat, pa niso nasl druge poti na vrh
<anny_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonas_Salk
<Seniorita> Jonas Salk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> mhm, tega pa poznam
<idioterna> za vodebovo sm se mogu spomnt kva je blo z njo
<anny_> no viš, že v tem je problem
<idioterna> ja lej
<anny_> veš za kljukce v vidmarjevi vili, za eno najpomembnejših žensk 20. stoletja pa ne
<idioterna> prpravlen sm financirat spomenik njej, ce bos prsla svecko przgat
<idioterna> pa ga loh nasprot vidmarjeve vile postavmo, da bodo vsi zvedl kako provociramo
<anny_> možgani so narejeni tako, da ignorirajo informacije, ki niso v skladu s prepričanji
<idioterna> kljukci v vidmarjevi vili majo boljsi marketing
<anny_> torej si padel na marketing
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej marketing je znansteno dizajniran za to da se pada nanj
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> sej je skor 40% vseh navodil kako postavt komunizem namenjenih propagandi
<idioterna> pa niso tega vzel na easy
<idioterna> zares so se potrudl
<anny_> goebbels jim je manjkal
<anny_> 45 let jim je kar uspevalo
<idioterna> ma sej so mel ful boljse od goebbelsa
<idioterna> pa se razumel so da ne mors nikol bit hermeticen
<idioterna> tega nazijem nikol ni ratal
<idioterna> ruski humor danes prakticno temelji na zeleznih casih
<idioterna> ko je bil cinizem del sistema
<idioterna> tut to sm kr mal zalostn
<idioterna> da se je zgubila ta sola racionalnega designa
<idioterna> no sicer so tut v jugi kikse delal
<anny_> v arhitekturi?
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> v arhitekturi je blo sploh super
<idioterna> skoda k niso skor nikol pol zgradil tistga kar so narisal
<idioterna> no, vsaj pr fuzinah so se potrudl
<anny_> zanimivo, od kod ta kreativnost
<idioterna> ja na likovni teoriji je temeljil vse
<anny_> mogoče je bil to način izražanja mnenja, ki se ga drugače ni dalo
<idioterna> mogoce
<idioterna> na en nacin je tut umetnost bla velik bolj globoka takrat ravno zato
<idioterna> danes butnskale ne bi nihce resno jemal
<idioterna> takrat je bla pa ful pomembno zrcalo
<idioterna> se vedno se mi zdi cudno kako da niso nikogar zaprli zaradi tega projekta
<anny_> ni bil edini
<idioterna> verjetno se jim ni dalo do konca poslusat
<anny_> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veliki_briljantni_val%C4%8Dek
<Seniorita> Veliki briljantni valček - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sm vedu da bos to prvlekla :)
<idioterna> ta je kr uredu ja
<anny_> pa tudi ta ni edini
<idioterna> mene se vedno preseneca kako so ljudje prepricani, da je kafka pisal fikcijo :)
<anny_> uf ja
<idioterna> skoda k ni absurd birokratskih aparatov omejen samo na komunisticno ideologijo
<idioterna> cak ti neki pokazem k je kr zanimiv
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kEpZWGgJks
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Civil Forfeiture (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Did you know police can just take your stuff if they suspect it's involved in a crime? They can! It’s a shady process called “civil asset forfeiture,” and it...«
<anny_> “I write differently from what I speak, I speak differently from what I think, I think differently from the way I ought to think, and so it all proceeds into deepest darkness.” ― Franz Kafka
<idioterna> ja on je bil kr briljantn
<idioterna> orwell ma tut ogromn tega, sam so ponavad eseji
<idioterna> mislm vecina dobrih opazk o tem kako se sistemi izrodijo je v esejih, ne v knjigah
<idioterna> ko bom velik bom se enkrat prebral vse to
<idioterna> zdej morm pa mulce peljat na bazen
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> lp
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Install Visual Studio Code in Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NdSHA3OCR3Y/how-to-install-microsoft-visual-studio-code-in-ubuntu
<upd> ohohoho visual studio za linux :)
<zdobbie> ohohoho more like repackaged Atom
<CrazyLemon> Visual Studio Code has been been built using a mix of web-based and open-source technologies, like Chromium and GitHub’s Electron app framework, and Microsoft’s own Monaco editor.
<zdobbie> u wot m8
<zdobbie> http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/04/30/microsofts-cross-platform-visual-studio-code-app-is-based-on-githubs-atom-editor/
<Seniorita> Microsoft's Visual Studio Code Is Based On GitHub Atom
<Seniorita> »Microsoft released its first cross-platform code editor to great fanfare yesterday, but it’s not quite what it appears when you peek under the hood. Visual Studio Code is based on technology…«
<zdobbie> fyi Atom/Electron/whatevz uporablja Google Analytics, for whatevz the reasonz
<CrazyLemon> fyi..who cares
<idioterna> ja pac microsoft embraced the real market
<idioterna> they didn't have a choice
<idioterna> in to je ful dobr za vse nas
<zdobbie> #microsoft-si plz
<idioterna> ce ni #rms-si
<idioterna> pol tut #microsoft-si ne rabmo :)
<dz0ny> but there is gnome-si
<dz0ny> :)
<lynxlynx> lahko da je za fetišiste
<zdobbie> Let's have #*-si then
<upd> heh #qt-si sem ustvaril dva dni nazaj če koga zanima :)
<CrazyLemon> awww.. so qt
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/Nm04rjX
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMQrORyQnEA
<Seniorita> Xena Warrior Princess Intro HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »this video is owned by NBC Universal«
<upd> CrazyLemon, a si gledal to serijo :)
<zdobbie> lol
<sasa84> upd: jaz sem rada gledala xeno :)
<upd> aja fajn, jaz sem vsak dan čakal to ko sem prišel iz šole
<sasa84> zdej ko gledam... tale xena deluje totalno lezbično :D
<upd> heh ja, sem ravno prebral, da je bila v zadnji sezoni pol z tamalo
<sasa84> a ja?
<upd> no en je tako paisal
<upd> napisal*
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnQUwUqE1aw
<Seniorita> XENA AND GABRIELLE - THE HUGS AND KISSES - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Fave 10 Hugs And 10 Kisses Between These Two At The Mo...In No Preticular Order i do NOT own the footage or the audio featured. Iv Only Edited It, for entert...«
<upd> sasa84, a hercules si tud gledala pa robocop
<upd> so približno isti čas vrteli
<upd> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a6/G_X_H_I.jpg v enem delu sta Å¡e skupaj nastopala
<sasa84> hercules se ne spomim...robocopa zihr ne
<sasa84> jaaaa, sem ga gledala :)
<sasa84> zdej se spomnim igralca :)
<upd> hehe so bile luštne serije ja
<upd> začuda pozneje the igralcev sploh ni bilo več vidit
<CrazyLemon> upd sm
<CrazyLemon> pa herkula :)
<CrazyLemon> herkul je bil boljši
<upd> oboje je bilo ql, CrazyLemon kaj pa robocop ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U00p0LNZOpw
<Seniorita> Robocop: The TV Series (1994) - OPENING - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Alex Murphy is Robocop, a cybernetic policeman. A creation of a vast corporation, he fights crime and occasional corporate conspiracy in the near-future of O...«
<CrazyLemon> upd tudi :)
<upd> ql :)
<lynxlynx> mal sirasto, ampak kul ja
<lynxlynx> tudi precej so si upali zajebavat iz mitologije
<lynxlynx> pa ob podobnem času je bil sinbad(?), ki se je tudi parkrat pojavil
<sasa84> https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/11150362_10205811878792583_4749015552087235194_n.jpg?oh=f0aadca2d6662019c2282f5964e90998&oe=55CDEF35
<upd> lynxlynx, ja sinbad so tud vrteli neki časa
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ_QqtXoyQw
<Seniorita> Time lapse Dandelion flower to seed head - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Time lapse dandelion flower to seed head /dandelion clock filmed continuously over a period of one month. Filmed for my website http://www.rightplants4me.co....«
<upd> kaj sem jaz odkril rumena je ubistvu tista bela puhasta
<lynxlynx> upd: a boš rekel, da prej nisi vedel, da je oboje regrat?
<upd> sem se spomnil da sem že vedel
<upd> ampak ja sem pozabil očitno prej
<lynxlynx> :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-02
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> bs
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amdesign: Instalacija CorelDraw na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6322/instalacija-coreldraw-na-ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Instalacija CorelDraw na Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42916#Comment_42916
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> dan
<CrazyLemon> wakey wakey!
<idioterna> zaspanci
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/01/boeing-787-dreamliner-software-bug/
<Seniorita> To keep a Boeing Dreamliner flying, reboot once every 248 days
<Seniorita> »The 787 Dreamliner has been plagued with battery woes since its early days, to the point where the Federal Aviation Administration kept it from flying th«
<upd> https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/11139435_800109173417799_7517084542719958414_n.jpg?oh=84d4b2ca488daa67d09a461d45a4b65e&oe=55D48C67 kje je že tole
<upd> ževem mozirski gaj..
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://www.steephill.tv/classics/cycling-hour-record/
<Seniorita> 2015 Cycling Hour Record Live Video, Event Info, Updates
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kul tnx
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a bo padu star rekord? :)
<zdobbie> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Dh78tzv7OUKDm/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> torej zdobbie 52.9 km/h?
 * CrazyLemon ni videl uradnega rezultata
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 52.924
<zdobbie> 52.937
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie odloči se
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 52.937
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCzRr0fsATQ
<Seniorita> Meet The Pedi-Scope: A Periscope For Your Bike - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Meet The Pedi-Scope: A Periscope For Your Bike Meet The Pedi-Scope: A Periscope For Your Bike Meet The Pedi-Scope: A Periscope For Your Bike Avoid getting a ...«
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Sprva bodo v severovzhodni Sloveniji še krajevne plohe. Ponoči se bo od zahoda postopno pooblačilo. Jutri bo sprva oblačno, ponekod v zahodni polovici Slovenije bo občasno rahlo deževalo. Popoldne bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno in povečini brez padavin. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 13, najvišje dnevne od 15 do 21 stopinj C.
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 52.937
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie say it again to confirm it
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: 52.936
<CrazyLemon> so basically 52.94ish
<zdobbie> or 52.9-ish
<CrazyLemon> 53ish
<zdobbie> 100ish
<CrazyLemon> https://vimeo.com/125415571
<Seniorita> Llama on Vimeo
<Seniorita> »Llama messes up Spring RR #1«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you faster than a llama?
<zdobbie> .yt llama song
<jabuk> THE LLAMA SONG https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKBnAV1bpRE
<zdobbie> whutdefuck
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNczNvOnGc
<Seniorita> The Llama Song - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Please clickity to https://www.voat.co for more awesome stuff. If you don't, a fluffle of rabbits will be very sad. The Llama Song by Burton Earny The Llama ...«
<netkat> https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck kr prou pride verjetno
<Seniorita> nvbn/thefuck · GitHub
<Seniorita> »thefuck - Magnificent app which corrects your previous console command.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-03
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.8°C @03.05.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% jugovzhodnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:52:01, Kulminacija: 11:03:13, Sončni zahod: 18:14:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 22min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuu bejbike ;)
<pitastrudl> yo
<dz0ny> bitchez
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> oj idioterna a si videl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W76o_iG7Y7g&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Kids hack their Dad's computer on her Raspberry Pi - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Girl pranks her Dad using a raspberry pi. http://gurgleapps.com/tutorials/kids-hack-prank-on-dad-using-raspberry-pi«
<idioterna> grozn :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: never teach them too much :)
<CrazyLemon> no such thing as too much knowledge :)
<idioterna> pomoje tut bols da jih naucim full disclosure ethics
<dz0ny> launchpad got git support
<dz0ny> looks like bitching helped
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ki uporablja unity ve kako združit več programov v eno skupino na launcherju? neki kot predal
<zdobbie> sasa aaaa
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/gnu-linux-flag-at-the-top-of-the-americas
<Seniorita> GNU/Linux flag at the top of the Americas — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 8k ni
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Lido & Canblaster - Superspeed.
<yang> ja v Ameriki ni 8k CrazyLemon
<idioterna> nej dozidajo
<CrazyLemon> yang so? v sloveniji tudi ni pa to ne pomeni da noben slovenec ni bil na 8 tisočaku :)
<yang> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/dayagainstdrm/ tole se bliza
<Seniorita> International Day Against DRM: May, 6th 2015 | Defective by Design
<idioterna> zakaj bi blo pa to pomembn
<idioterna> ne kupt stvari k majo drm, pa je
<yang> eh vidva sta taprava...
<idioterna> sva ja
<idioterna> prav mava
<yang> se 8 tisocak ni, pa drm ni pomemben
<idioterna> seveda ni
<idioterna> noben dan proti drm ne pomaga
<idioterna> ce pol gres pa kupujes drm
<yang> ja to je res
<yang> ampakjaz ne kupujem DRM zadev
<idioterna> jaz tudi ne
<BigWhale> hm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you can't
<dz0ny> go gnome
<dz0ny> :) al pa docky
<dz0ny> al kaj je ze tist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sure you can
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/drawers
<Seniorita> Drawers in Launchpad
<CrazyLemon> sam ni ravno up-to-date
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> pa baje tudi ubuntu tweak ima 'quicklists' feature
<zdobbie> sej mas STL
<zdobbie> swiftly tailored lists
<CrazyLemon> you probably mean taylored right
<zdobbie> that's not a word!
<CrazyLemon> !g dictionary taylored
<Seniorita> Tailored | Define Tailored at Dictionary.com http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/tailored
<CrazyLemon> !t de sl gute verarbeitung
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl gute verarbeitung
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> !t de en gute verarbeitung
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> !t whatever
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-02
<zdobbie> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36168863
<Seniorita> Creator of Bitcoin digital cash reveals identity - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Australian entrepreneur Craig Wright has publicly identified himself as Bitcoin creator Satoshi Nakamoto.«
<CrazyLemon> lies
<msev-> insurgency?
<msev-> :P
<msev-> aja ne
<msev-> zj bom starcraft2
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> hehe
<msev-> ej kaj to pomen če dobim undefined
<idioterna> da ni definiran
<msev-> ja to vem
<msev-> sam nevem kko nj to popravm :)
<msev-> moram postat kodo
<idioterna> ja
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/c69eicYN
<Seniorita> [JavaScript] var str = msg.payload; // var previousMqttValue = 0.00 if (msg.topic) { - Pastebin.com
<msev-> tele obe variante mi data undefined
<idioterna> ful je enih napak
<idioterna> za var previousMqttValue = 0.00 manjka podpicje recimo
<msev-> aja ups no tkt je bil podpičje
<msev-> to sm zj zafrknu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pcmag.com/news/344130/movidius-unveils-artificial-intelligence-on-a-stick
<Seniorita> Movidius Unveils Artificial Intelligence on a Stick | News & Opinion | PCMag.com
<Seniorita> »With it, pretty much any device with a USB port will be able to use advanced neural networks.«
<CrazyLemon> msev- Å¡e vedno nisi popravil pogojev :)
<dz0ny_> google coding only gets you that far
<zdobbie> "you fail 100% resurrections you don't try"
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> žio
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Quietly Raises Install Image Size to 2GB  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rw2j2tXUx2U/ubuntu-image-size-increase-2gb
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nism popravu pogojev
<msev-> kko jih pa popravm
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> u edit the text
<CrazyLemon> msev- tako da razmisliš malo :)
<CrazyLemon> čisto malo..ne preveč
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: it can get you to google
<CrazyLemon> pa že X dni nazaj sm ti napisal en primer..pa ga očitno nisi niti prebral :>
<msev-> nism ga
<msev-> dj pliz repost
<CrazyLemon> msev- en hint..se razumeš kaj v podmnožice? :)
<msev-> ne
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- pol ti hint nič ne pove :>
<msev-> vrjetn hočš povedat kko bi un includes optimiziral ane
<msev-> sam nerabm tega
<msev-> k ta dela kode dela tko k je treba
<msev-> edin ta del k probam vrednost iz mqtt-ja potegnt vn
<msev-> da nakonc stavka k odgovori Å¡e vrednost pove
<msev-> mi ne uspe
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda ne rabiš tistga..zato sm ti pa tudi omenil :)
<msev-> ja sj ampak ta del mi dela
<msev-> rabm pomoč v unmu k ne dela :)
<CrazyLemon> vem da dela..sej nism napisal da ne dela :)
<msev-> nočm sam po eni besedi filtrirat
<msev-> zato mam AND vmes
<CrazyLemon> js razumem kodo msev- ..sam nism prepričan če jo ti :D
<msev-> http://nodered.org/docs/writing-functions#storing-data
<Seniorita> Node-RED : Writing Functions
<msev-> js nevem a jo razumem, sam pač to sm spisal sam nism nč copy-pasteal pa tist del dela tko da sm vesel zaenkrat :D
<msev-> dj pliz poglej tuki za ta context če sm kj zanubiral
<msev-> al zakaj pride undefined
<CrazyLemon> sj ti je prej jure napisal..ker ni defined :D
<msev-> kko ni defined če sm probov definat sm dal 0.00; vrednost
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem js kko..
<msev-> var previousMqttValue = 0.00; a tkole ni prov :D
<CrazyLemon> je prav ja
<msev-> al pa če tkole dam var previousMqttValue = context.get("/ESPEasy1/Dallas/Temperature");
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon in ostali
<msev-> vse dela
<msev-> problem je bil da nism mel MQTT node-a povezanga z function node-om
<msev-> drgač bi pa delal
<msev-> tko da sm vas za brezveze sprašval
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> ej zdobbie ..vse dela
<msev-> men je vseen če koda čudn zgleda
<msev-> sam dela :)
<msev-> edin espeak nevem zakj noče zmerm govort, string gre do njega, k ga vidm da ga fire-a up v terminalu
<CrazyLemon> ne zgleda čudno ampak je odveč.. in če bi sam to spisal bi vedel da je odveč :D
<msev-> ja sam sm spisal te dele k so teb odveč
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> niso samo meni odveč..tudi tebi so odveč :D
<msev-> a to zato ker kao če je prvi includes že true pol nerabš da se beseda ponovi v OR delu a kko
<CrazyLemon> msev- napiši si en primer stringa pa preveri kaj se zgodi :)
<CrazyLemon> recimo da je string "outside temperature house"
<msev-> ja tapru je brezveze
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je brezveze
<msev-> pač vsaj outside bi loh vrgu vn
<CrazyLemon> ali to samo ugibaš :D
<msev-> a tkole bi mel več sensa?   if((str.includes('outside'))&&(str.includes('temperature'))||((str.includes('temperature'))&&(str.includes('house')))
<msev-> ne neb mel
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem..ti meni povej če bi melo več sensea
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ni treba pretiravat z oklepaji
<msev-> ne nima
<msev-> sensa
<msev-> namest house bi mogl bit outside
<msev-> oz ne
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<msev-> namest temperature outside
<msev-> vem da mora bit ena beseda enaka vsaj
<CrazyLemon> msev- like i said..vzemi si en primer stringa katerega iščeš in nato primerjaj z napisanim pogojem
<CrazyLemon> in poglej v katerih primerih ti vrne true
<CrazyLemon> tko na pamet neki ugibat je brezveze :)
<msev-> a kdo ve zakaj espeak nebi hotu govort če je mosquitto pržgan
<msev-> CrazyLemon,
<msev-> zj sm šu s temu tvojmu stringam čez
<msev-> in mislm da pač bi blo na OR strani lahko samo house
<msev-> ampak, kaj če maš dva različna stringa k ju iščeš en je za notranjo en pa zunanjo temperaturo, pa pr obeh lahko rečeš house
<msev-> kko bo pol vedu ker string nj izgovori
<CrazyLemon> msev- ni mojega stringa..vsi so tvoji :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- a ti veš kako tvoji stringi zgledajo? :)
<msev-> uni stringi zgoraj une on odgovori
<msev-> pol ko analizira kaj mu js speech-to-text povem
<msev-> če to mislš
<CrazyLemon> torej če ti omeniš "outside temperature" kaj naredi prvi if in kaj ti vrne .includes() ?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma "inside temperature" za drugi if itn.
<msev-> ja prvi if gleda na to da je skupaj outside in temperature v stavku
<msev-> drugi mora pa gledat da je inside pa temperature
<msev-> aha pol ubistvu ne rabm unga OR-a
<CrazyLemon> torej ti vrne true v vsakem primeru a omeniš 'house' ali ne a je tko? :)
<msev-> ja je tako
<msev-> pol bi si lahko mal skrajšal te zadeve ja
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> hvala :D
<lynxlynxlynx> freecodecamp
<lynxlynxlynx> tam reši algoritemske naloge, pa ti bo hitro bolj jasno
<lynxlynxlynx> imaš vgrajen test case sistem
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/reubenbond/status/662061791497744384
<Seniorita> Reuben Bond auf Twitter: "Most JS/Python/Ruby apps... https://t.co/hkDkjdxpFH"
<msev-> un sololearn sm dal čez
<msev-> sam nevem če bom kdaj začel razmišljat :D
<idioterna> msev-: dej rajs zacni s pythonom no
<msev-> python mi je še bl čudn
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> 5 cores? rly?
<idioterna> ja tole je tko necitljivo da ni cudn da ne dela
<msev-> sj dela idioterna
<idioterna> python se bere k anglescina
<idioterna> ja sej v tem je problem
<idioterna> da ti misls da dela!
<idioterna> uresnic pa sploh ne ves, niti kaj bi mogl delat, niti kaj zares dela!
<msev-> idioterna morš vedt da je to node-red
<idioterna> no, dej v pythonu
<msev-> k povezuješ med sabo oblačke, pa pol sam mal kode vmes spišeš
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ti povem da bos manj klel
<zdobbie> pa manj nas rabu!
<zdobbie> njih even
<msev-> lol
<msev-> sj pol mate saj priložnost da me za moje dobro trollate :D
<msev-> da se kj naučim novga
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak v pythonu ne moreš povezat oblačke skp!!!
<msev-> ja sj to je to ane
<zdobbie> what is this, cloud computing?!
<msev-> razn če exec node uporabm pa pol tm python skripto uporabm
<msev-> zdobbie, http://nodered.org/
<Seniorita> Node-RED
<msev-> a ni dobr :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie cloud bonding
<msev-> men je tok všeč
<idioterna> js nism navdusen
<msev-> lol
<msev-> ja to je zato k vse znaš from scratch napisat
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny_> Matthai: https://github.com/sanathp/statusok
<Seniorita> GitHub - sanathp/statusok: Monitor your Website and APIs from your Computer. Get Notified through Slack, E-mail when your server is down or response time is more than expected.
<Seniorita> »statusok - Monitor your Website and APIs from your Computer. Get Notified through Slack, E-mail when your server is down or response time is more than expected.«
<idioterna> yang: http://ttip-leaks.org/
<Seniorita> TTIP leaks | Greenpeace Netherlands
<Seniorita> »Greenpeace Netherlands has released secret EU-US #TTIP negotiations. You should have access to these texts, because democracy needs transparency! TTIP poses a great threat to the environment and food safety. #TTIPleaks«
<idioterna> me zanima ce bos prebral vse
<yang> idioterna: bom pogledu, ko se vrnem s sihtaq
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/fZYQuwSs CrazyLemon a je zj bolš
<Seniorita> var str = msg.payload; // var previousMqttValue = 0.00; var previousValue = 0; - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny_> if(msg.topic) je narobe
<dz0ny_> pravilno je (typeof msg.topic != "undefined")
<dz0ny_> if((str.includes('outside'))&&(str.includes('temperature'))) :D
<msev-> dz0ny_, a se to da nekak skupaj dt
<msev-> da bi blo bl kompaktno
<msev-> ta str.includes
<dz0ny_> tud ja
<dz0ny_> sam se ponavad uporabi case
<dz0ny_> k tle vsakic preverjas string
<dz0ny_> also l5-10 make no sense to me
<dz0ny_> payload.split(" ") > dobis seznam < seznam.indexOf("zunaj") && seznam.indexOf("temepratura")
<dz0ny_> the more i look the more i don't like it
<msev-> Tnx dzony i'll try
<msev-> A to z includes ti ni vsec dzony
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny does love > and <
<msev-> A niso to je vecje od pa manjse od
<msev-> A to mi sam kaze
<msev-> Ta index of sm najdu ampak se mi je zdel nerazumljiv
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne..ne razumeš dz0ny code.. počakaj kako leto ..boš že razumel kaj želi povedat :D
<msev-> Ze razumem vse se nanasa na seznam
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/tc39/Array.prototype.includes/#motivation
<Seniorita> GitHub - tc39/Array.prototype.includes: Spec, tests, reference implementation, and docs for ESnext-track Array.prototype.includes
<Seniorita> »Spec, tests, reference implementation, and docs for ESnext-track Array.prototype.includes«
<msev-> A to je nek nov standard
<msev-> Kle ste prepametni :P
<msev-> Mogu bom dzonyja summonat da mi razlozi
<zdobbie> lemme help
<zdobbie> dz0ny_:
<msev-> Ne morm sam mal sprobat da vidm kok delc lah pridem
<zdobbie> http://xkcd.com/1675/
<Seniorita> xkcd: Message in a Bottle
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.6°C @02.05.2016 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% severovzhodnik 5.3 m/s (19.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:52:24, Kulminacija: 11:03:15, Sončni zahod: 18:14:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 21min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> windy
<CrazyLemon> torej..ma kdo kak predlog za mail client ki se Å¡e razvija? :) GUI seveda
<matjaz> thunderbird?
<CrazyLemon> thunderbird se Å¡e razvija?
<matjaz> mislim da
<matjaz> ravno včeraj mi je nekaj updatealo
<CrazyLemon> bl mal se razvija
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad nekaj takega kot je nylas n1..samo da dejansko dela :)
<CrazyLemon> joj kako obupno tale thunderbird zgleda
<msev-> Ti bi rad gnome look za mail client
<msev-> :P
<msev-> Sj js tut
<msev-> Dats how we hipsters roll
<CrazyLemon> gnome look?
<msev-> Da zgleda lepo :)
<msev-> Modern
<zdobbie> oh snap
<msev-> Snappy
<matjaz> mail client mora delat
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad da nekaj zgleda clean..ne pa cluttered pa da je hitro
<matjaz> mutt then
<CrazyLemon> sj sm sam čakal kdaj bo nekdo mutt omenu :)
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> Haha
<matjaz> maš tudi alpine, ki naj bi bil boljši
<msev-> Skoda k je ta n1 nj bil bl tko k geary
<msev-> Ni*
<CrazyLemon> sj je tko kot geary.. tko kot geary bo kmalu dead :D
<msev-> Ja sj. Sam pac una fora da je slo cez njihove serverje je suckala
<CrazyLemon> mailpile zgleda ok... but thats it :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej zato bodo shutdownal ta service :)
<msev-> Meh sam to je inbrowser ane ta mailpile
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e eno leto bo kao 'free' nato pa bodo zahtevali 90 USD na leto
<msev-> A ni ta mailpile notr v browserju
<msev-> Kaj je fora pol da sam gmaila ne uporablas itd
<msev-> A pol je ta mailpile pileofshit
<CrazyLemon> imaš vse na enem mestu ane
<msev-> A ce mas vec racunov sj to lah tut v gmailu importas no a ni tko
<CrazyLemon> kaj lahko importaš?
<msev-> Ej crazylemon a lah pol ta mailpileofshit spremenis v electron app
<msev-> Da druge racune povezes z gmailom
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mailpile/Mailpile/issues/1514#issuecomment-169249974
<Seniorita> Rework our Mac OS X integration · Issue #1514 · mailpile/Mailpile · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<Seniorita> »Mailpile - A free & open modern, fast email client with user-friendly encryption and privacy features«
<upd> http://bitbonkers.com/ :)
<Seniorita> BITBONKERS - A Bitcoin Blockchain Transaction Visualisation
<Seniorita> »A visualisation of live Bitcoin transactions from the Blockchain @pigloo«
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/vodnik/16.04/
<Seniorita> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> živjo
<CrazyLemon> če najde kdo kakšno napako naj pove :)
<lynxlynxlynx> fake tangram
<e1e> zgleda bolj zanimiv, kot kar js delam, sam nevem kulk je kej uporabno zame
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/LgCiv22.png
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ja ?
<CrazyLemon> a boš kupu nov računalnik?
<CrazyLemon> asus vidim :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj pa ti počneš
<CrazyLemon> in ne ni bilo zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> zgubu sm vsaj eno uro in pol da sm najdu razlog zakaj določeni nizi iz .po-ja niso bili vidni v htmlju
<e1e> in kaj si ugotovil?
<CrazyLemon> e1e da spremembe ki so bilo potrebne niso bile v xenial branchu ampak v trunku - kjer se zadeve razvijajo :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a ni blo to nekak interaktvno včasih
<dz0ny_> k zdej se random slikce tam kažejo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ define interaktivno?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ niso random..točno določene so :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: Å¡ef reku da moram nabavit :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a je kaj mene omenu? :P mislim nism pristaš asusa ampak sprejel pa bi ga :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon drugač pa eno knjigo skupi spravlam, ki ma 150 strani teksta + zdej morm še pa slike uskladit, pa not ustavit, no pa mislim, da bom mogla spremenit program...
<upd> https://www.ubuntu.si/vodnik/16.04/unity-launcher-shapes.html  To je uporabno, ker program nekaterih programov traja nekaj časa.
<upd>  vrjetno nj bi bilo zagon
<Seniorita> Kaj pomenijo različne oblike in barve ikon Zaganjalnika?
<upd> https://www.ubuntu.si/vodnik/16.04/unity-dash-intro.html
<upd>  typo na zažetku ruredili
<Seniorita> Najdite programe, datoteke, glasbo in več s Pregledno ploščo
<CrazyLemon> zažetku ruredili?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> e1e a ti si jo napisala ali jo samo urejaš?
<upd> drugi stavek
<upd>  Če ste kdaj delali na preglednici ali ruedili sliko in pozabili, kje ste jo shranili, bo ta zmožnost Pregledne plošče zagotovo uporabna.
<CrazyLemon> aha...tnx
<e1e> CrazyLemon sam urejam, ne znam tulk bluzit lol, ampak je ful tega, pa vedno se neki novga spomne zravn dodat....
<CrazyLemon> e1e a je ljubezenski roman? :P
<e1e> CrazyLemon a ti vsebujejo slike? lol več kot 200 jih je...
<CrazyLemon> e1e tisti ki jih js berem vsebujejo zelo grafične slike ja
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ne sj ne vem :D
<e1e> a tist so ljubezenski romani? lol
<dz0ny_> e1e: he thinks about Playboy magazine
<CrazyLemon> playboy nima več grafičnih slik!
<dz0ny_> pixelated?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ none at all
<CrazyLemon> sam mal jošk to je pa to
<CrazyLemon> !g no more nude photos in playboy magazine
<Seniorita> The real reason Playboy is getting rid of nude photos - Fortune http://fortune.com/2015/10/17/playboy-stops-nude-photos/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> old news sicer
<e1e> dz0ny_ ja sej vem, sam nism vedla, da se imenujejo ljubeznski romani ;)
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da ni ljubezni v takih zadevah?? :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja če ti tak praviš ...
<CrazyLemon> js v to verjamem!
<e1e> ok, ti kr ;)
 * CrazyLemon je bil objavljen v eni knjigi
<CrazyLemon> ni pa bil ljubezenski roman :(
<e1e> aha, pol lahko zdej na tem delaš ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bo šlo..nimam inspiracije!
<e1e> haha
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to je zihr ostal v balkan edition
<dz0ny_> ne vem ce bi kdo se kupu, ce bi blo brez :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ostal kaj?
<e1e> CrazyLemon torej jo poišči ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne..ne smeš tega
<CrazyLemon> inspiracija pride sama
<e1e> aha, sam ponavad pol (pre)dolg čakaš ...
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah lej.. inspiracije ne gre rushat
<CrazyLemon> pol ni to to
<e1e> aha ok
<e1e> Ima kdo izkušnje s pripravo knjig za tisk? V kakšnem formatu morjo bit slike?
<CrazyLemon> nam je sicer en tiskal knjigo ki je bila v pdfju
<CrazyLemon> tko da..po moje morajo bit vektorske slike
<CrazyLemon> za zihr pa predlagam da prašaš osebo ki bo tiskala to ljubezensko bukvo :)
<e1e> s tem nimam ravno izkušen, kej več o vektorskih slikah?
<e1e> ja sej js bi to, sam ona hoče met slike not pa eno sprinano verzijo, predno gremo k tiskarju lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..rastrske slike so te..ko jih približaš vidiš piksle.. to so razni .jpg,.png in podobno
<CrazyLemon> vektorske slike pa so čiste linije tudi ko približaš sliko
<CrazyLemon> to so razni .svg, .pdf in podobno
<CrazyLemon> pod pogojem da v .pdf ne daš rastrske slike :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah če slika ima visoko resolucijo potem bo recimo da zgledala v redu v knjigi tudi če ni vektorska
<CrazyLemon> ampak ..če jo ti sprintaš na inkjet tiskalniku bo vedno zgledala pixelated :D
<e1e> in kako pretvoriš iz tif, jpg, png potem v to?
<CrazyLemon> e1e jo ne.. oziroma js ne poznam načina da jo :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej pravim..če je visoka resolucija slik pol je znosno
<e1e> visoko resolucijo? to so večinoma starinske slike...
<CrazyLemon> pa če niso ravno neke podrobne
<CrazyLemon> e1e a jih boš skenirala ali so že na spletu?
<e1e> skenirane so že, na pcju
<CrazyLemon> e1e pa a so preveč temne?
<e1e> nevem, odvisno od slike verjetno...
<CrazyLemon> odvisno je tudi od papirja na katerega se bo tiskalo
<CrazyLemon> če bo tist glossy bo slika bl vidna..če bo tist 'eco' pa bo slika slabše kakovosti
<e1e> ja to pa nimam pojma, še to nevem, če morjo bit vse črno bele al se te starinske smatrajo drugač?
<CrazyLemon> e1e predvidevam da jih ne boš barvala če so že sedaj črno bele :D
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChcfRSzU4AIR4gQ.jpg:large
<e1e> CrazyLemon niso čist črno bele, nekatere so take rdečkaste/oranžnkaste...
<CrazyLemon> e1e to se boš mogla zmenit z avtorjem :)
<e1e> ja sej vem, pa Å¡e enih par drugih stvari ... spet bo Å¡lo 3+ ure za preproste stvari se zmenit...
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah lej..zaračunaš 3+ ure za te preproste stvari :D
<e1e> sam ne bi rada par ur zgubla sam s tem da bom dodala slike, pol bo jih pa treba spremenit...
<e1e> CrazyLemon dobra ideja... sam morm Å¡e ugotovit, kulk bi to blo...
<CrazyLemon> e1e čim več tko da se ne bo hotu večkrat zmenit te preproste zadeve :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon hotla haha dobra... kulk je pa to na primer?
<CrazyLemon> e1e čist odvisno kaj bi si rada privoščila po knjigi :D
<e1e> haha ja očitno bom rabla neke osnove kako zaračunavati opravljeno delo lol
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-03
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> fucking mondays eh
<napsy> ain't so bad
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/hFkBJZmVVc8
<Seniorita> FREAK CRASH CAUSED BY MOTORBIKE - Red Hook Criterium 2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Diffrent angle: https://youtu.be/4aITv6RWLPU Follow us on Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/CyclingHubTV Like our Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Cyclinghub1«
<zdobersek> oooold
<CrazyLemon> so are you!
<zdobersek> ouchie
<CrazyLemon> i will not hurt your feelings for the next 60min!
<slax0r> feelings cooldown?
<msev-> loool
<msev-> nism Å¡e vidu
<msev-> I'm too young
<msev-> :D
<napsy> dans bo velik pijanih studentk zvecer
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<slax0r> y?
<slax0r> more importent
<slax0r> where?
<napsy> otvoritev majskih je dans
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> opa
<napsy> http://siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/pravica-do-kromosomske-istovetnosti-416204
<Seniorita> Pravica do kromosomske istovetnosti - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Eno stranišče za moške, eno za ženske. In tretje za "nešto između".«
<slax0r> o.O
<msev-> X.x
<zdobersek> https://podcrto.si/vabljeni-na-majsko-srecanje-open-data/
<zdobersek> alas, me ni doma
<zdobersek> "Če želite biti na tekočem z vsemi open data dogodki, ki jih organiziramo, se prijavite na spodnje e-novice. Prijavljenim bomo na zbrane e-naslove pošiljali izključno informacije, ki so povezane z Open data srečanji. E-naslovov in ostalih informacij o prijavljenih ne bomo posredovali nikomur."
<zdobersek> not so open, eh
<msev-> http://geopedia.si/lite.jsp?params=T2863_x428700_y121738_s10_b4&locale=sl#T2863_L4109_x447012_y118634_s10_b4
<Seniorita> Geopedia - Slovenska geološka pot
<msev-> a kdo zna te točke vn dobit
<msev-> koordinate
<msev-> nevem zakaj vse hočejo read-only
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nč mi ne pomagajo pijane študentke v lj!
<CrazyLemon> ampak..pri funsports kp niso še slišali za lovilec verige/chain catcher :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: excuses!
<zdobersek> pa razmisli, komu zaupas opremo na tvojem kolesu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm?
<dz0ny_> msev-: no mores tukaj
<dz0ny_> ker so kordinate zrisane glede na sliko k se nalzi
<dz0ny_> lahko pa rocno preklikaš :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ja hi tvoji dilerji ne vejo sploh kaj je chain catcher
<zdobbie> do they even ride?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie they do..i think
<CrazyLemon> !g funsports day koper
<Seniorita> Trgovina Funsports - Spletna trgovina s Å¡portno opremo http://www.funsports.si/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny_> fun https://github.com/mrihtar/GeoCoordinateConverter/blob/master/geo.c
<Seniorita> GeoCoordinateConverter/geo.c at master · mrihtar/GeoCoordinateConverter · GitHub
<Seniorita> »GeoCoordinateConverter - Geographic Coordinate Converter for Slovenia«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/events/1079387475440863/
<Seniorita> Fun ROAD dan Koper
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> GCC Slovenia!
<zdobbie> they compile I guess
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sj je mel treke s chain catcherji že nameščene.. sam ni vedel da jih ima dokler nism pokazal :)
<dz0ny_> lol pederali
<zdobbie> a Freudian read
<CrazyLemon> mhm :>
<msev-> dz0ny_, kaj si mi učer govoru od unga indexof pa od seznama :D
<msev-> a nj spremenim :), a mi boš pomagal :D
<dz0ny_> ne pust tko k ti je bolj razumljivo :)
<zdobbie> -ETOOMUCHEMOTICONS
<zdobbie> too many?
<CrazyLemon> too muche?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb cesar chavez
<jabuk> Cesar Chavez |28 Mar 2014 102 min| Biography, Drama
<jabuk> A biography of the civil-rights activist and labor organizer Cesar Chavez.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.4/10 (2,461 glasov) | Tomato: 5.6/10 69 reviews (users: 3.6/5 8039 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1621046
<CrazyLemon> http://w3techs.com/blog/entry/ubuntu_became_the_most_popular_linux_distribution_for_web_servers
<Seniorita> Ubuntu became the most popular Linux distribution for web servers.
<napsy> that's crazy talk
<zdobbie> thanks to Unity!
<zdobbie> surely
<zdobbie> right?
<CrazyLemon> of course..every half decent web server has to run unity with apache2 and mysql and phpmyadmin!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Easily Create Your Own Numix-Based GTK Themes With Oomox  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1Ln7QgEn_BA/easily-create-your-own-numix-based-gtk.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2016/05/02/life-of-a-freelancer/?
<Seniorita> Life of a Freelancer | CommitStrip
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie IRL -> http://tinypic.com/js0om1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> so uncool zdobbie ..so uncool
<zdobbie> not me
<zdobbie> not offering free services
<msev-> dz0ny_, http://pastebin.com/qQUav4ed poglej če je vredu prosim. mogoče je :)
<Seniorita> [JavaScript] var str = msg.payload; // var seznam = str.split(" ") var previousMqttValue - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny_> msev-: to mas ESP8266?
<msev-> tudi
<msev-> ampak tole je na kompu
<msev-> v node-redu
<msev-> v eni strani pagenodes mam narjen speech to text -> gre prek meshblu-ja -> do node-red-a, kjer parsam stringe, in dajem prek espeak odgovore (senzorske podatke pa prek mqtt-ja dobim od esp8266-jev)
<yang> Happy Anti-DRM day http://www.defectivebydesign.org/
<Seniorita> We oppose DRM. | Defective by Design
<msev-> dz0ny_, a je tko logično pač to s temu splitam pa indexof :D
<msev-> ups ene sm pozabu skopirat čez une includes
<msev-> tm si zamisl da je indexof :D
<msev-> dz0ny_, tole je pa zate -> https://gobot.io/
<Seniorita> Gobot - Golang framework for robotics, physical computing, and the Internet of Things
<msev-> k maš rd go
<zdobbie> itshappening.gif https://twitter.com/ruskin147/status/727478832555528194
<Seniorita> Rory Cellan-Jones auf Twitter: "Breaking - Craig Wright's spokesman says he'll provide further evidence he's Satoshi Nakamoto by moving a coin from an early Bitcoin block"
<CrazyLemon> what is
<zdobbie> wannabe Satoshi perhaps is Satoshi
<CrazyLemon> well that was obvious..a nisi vidu intervjuja z bbcjem?
<zdobersek> vidu sem
<zdobersek> kokr sem vidu various rebuttals
<msev-> a pol je on
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> :U TELL ME:
<msev-> mu bud satoshi
<msev-> ma*
<zdobbie> caffee hat ingekicked
<zdobbie> ce bi ze jemu stevec, bi su na kolo!
<zdobbie> tko grem pa u ducan po neki za jest
<msev-> dobr tek
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne bi Å¡el na kolo
<CrazyLemon> pa kje si ta števc naroču je bela cesta
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes naroču chain catcher jutri ga dobim
<zdobersek> na garmin.si
<CrazyLemon> nea bluzi
<zdobersek> well the joke's on me
<idioterna> kerga pa kupujes, CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ga je kupu
<idioterna> no pol pa
<idioterna> kerga zdobersek hoce da ti kups, CrazyLemon ?
<zdobersek> SRM
<CrazyLemon> idioterna you lost me mate
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek noče da js kupim števec.. ker noče da sm boljši od njega </facts>
<zdobersek> IDGAF
<CrazyLemon> !g idgaf
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: idgaf http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=idgaf
<zdobersek> jst sem se pozimi na primorsko vabu, pol si pa kr pozabu
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> v glavnem, na garmin.si je 520 bundle 70EUR drazji kokr na bike24
<CrazyLemon> well d0h
<zdobersek> jah!
<zdobersek> strani jim sploh ne odpira
<zdobersek> !stran bike24.de
<CrazyLemon> za 310 ga dobiš na rosebikes.si
<zdobersek> .stran bike24.de
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.bike24.de
<jabuk> bike24.de je dosegljiva!
<jabuk> www.bike24.de je dosegljiva!
<zdobersek> well then
<zdobersek> resno, ne zloada mi strani
<zdobersek> must be the great VPN service I'm using
<CrazyLemon> loada normalno
<CrazyLemon> ampak like i said..bl poceni je na rosebikes.si
<CrazyLemon> 320€ s poštnino...310€ če vprašaš za kupon na fejsbukih
<idioterna> js mam 510
<zdobersek> yep
<zdobersek> VPN ne zloada strani
<zdobersek> brilliantistas
<zdobersek> dej, jst sem lacen
<idioterna> sam dons morm laufat namest biciklirat
<idioterna> al bi mogoce oboje, dunno
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a treniraš da boš lahk anny premagal v maratonu? :)
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> mislm, ce bo laufala pod 6/km je itak ne bom mogu dohajat
<idioterna> js nism natural born runner
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol brezveze matraš kolena?!?
<idioterna> a te morm vprasat zakaj brezveze naprezas mozgane? :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/wet-may
<CrazyLemon> moraš ne..lahko pa :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 Won’t Use Unity 8 By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/p0mkLgDPK_o/ubuntu-16-10-unity-8-default-desktop
<zdobersek> idioterna: ce ji bos med tekom skusu kej dopovedat, ji loh rata 6min/km
<zdobersek> what
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ali pa dz0ny_ ,...če dobim iz senzorja 0.00 ali 1.00 (PIR senzor zazna človeka ali ne), kko to pol spremenim da bo true false namest 0.00 in 1.00, da pol lah na to še tie-am if stavek...pač boolean rabm
<msev-> pliz hvala za pomoč:D
<matjaz> sej 0 je false 1 pa true
<msev-> ja
<CrazyLemon> msev- za if ne rabiš boolean
<zdobersek> umm you kinda do
<matjaz> pa sej pravim da je 0 false 1 pa true
<matjaz> pa 2 je tudi true
<CrazyLemon> if ( zdobersek == "right" ) return explanation;
<CrazyLemon> 0 ni false pa 1 ni true.. 0 pa 1 sta vrednosti :P
<CrazyLemon> </truth_bomb>
<matjaz> ne ga zdej begat no!
<msev-> sam daje float value senzor
<CrazyLemon> msev- in..to je problem ker ...? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: false je 0
<matjaz> float ti da, vrača pa samo vrednosti 0 in 1? nooice
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: false, true sta vrednosti
<zdobersek> if uporabi dan pogoj, in ga evaluatea v logicni true ali false
<zdobersek> 0 se najbrz vedno (i.e. v vseh jezikih) evaluatea v false
<matjaz> naj bi se
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true..ampak ne rabiš boolean vrednost znotraj ifa da bi uporabil if
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pogoj se evaluatea v boolean vrednost
<CrazyLemon> in to je tisto kar je msev napisal
<zdobersek> if (1) => if (true)
<zdobersek> if (241) => true
<zdobersek> if (0) => false
<matjaz> msev-: ^
<CrazyLemon> if(0.000001) => ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: very good!
<zdobersek> to je problem zaradi floata
<zdobersek> ce gre za genericni tip vrednosti, ktere vracajo razlicni senzorji, potem float ni slaba izbira
<zdobersek> je pa od senzorja odvisno, ce res vraca le 0.0 al 1.0
<matjaz> piton zna tudi s floati
<matjaz> če je večji od 1 je true
<zdobersek> nay
<matjaz> oz. če je vecji od 0
<zdobersek> aye
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Vabilo na piknik odprte kode (POK) in 20. redno skupščino društva LUGOS  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6484/vabilo-na-piknik-odprte-kode-pok-in-20-redno-skupscino-drustva-lugos
<zdobersek> omnomnomnomnom http://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-36195317
<Seniorita> Trump links Cruz's father to Kennedy assassination - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Republican presidential front-runner Donald Trump suggests that Rafael Cruz, his main rival's father, was connected to President John F Kennedy's assassin.«
<zdobersek> the drama
<CrazyLemon> a gre kdo na POK? imam eno topic za skupščino -> odprtakoda.si :>
<pitastrudl> pihalni orkester koper?
<CrazyLemon> oo poznaš..fajn! a greš?
<pitastrudl> uhm, ne
<pitastrudl> sori
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> google pa pozna drugače
<pitastrudl> lahk greš znim
<pitastrudl> aja piknik odprte kode
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/vodstvo-rtv-ja-o-peticiji-za-neplacevanje-narocnine-izkrivljeno-prikazovanje-dejstev/392119#
<Seniorita> Vodstvo RTV-ja o peticiji za neplačevanje naročnine: Izkrivljeno prikazovanje dejstev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Vodstvo RTV Slovenija nasprotuje posploševanju poslanstva radiotelevizije zgolj na ustvarjanje televizijskih informativnih vsebin in na podlagi te posplošitve k pozivanju za prenehanje plačevanja ...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a si gledal kak film lately? :)
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> got se je začel
<dz0ny_> pa banshee
<dz0ny_> tko da to pogrevam
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst sem gledu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne nisi..you be trollin' as usual
<CrazyLemon> ampak ker obožuješ rickyja..here you go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kKTFAEQgSY
<Seniorita> Special Correspondents - Official Trailer - Netflix [HD] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ricky Gervais's hilarious comedy follows a struggling radio journalist and his hapless technician faking frontline war reports from a NYC hideout. Only on Ne...«
<zdobersek> but I did :'|
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ...
<zdobersek> like what up
<zdobersek> rekt http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/special_correspondents/
<Seniorita> Special Correspondents (2016) - Rotten Tomatoes
<Seniorita> »Feeble writing and two-dimensional characters make Special Correspondents an unsuccessful, embarrassing endeavor for creator Ricky Gervais.«
<CrazyLemon> like
<CrazyLemon> .imdb special correspondents
<jabuk> Special Correspondents |29 Apr 2016 100 min| Comedy
<jabuk> A radio journalist and his technician get in over their heads when they hatch a scheme to fake their own kidnapping during a rebel uprising in South America and hide out in New York instead.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.1/10 (824 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 39 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4181052
<CrazyLemon> there
<CrazyLemon> N/A
<zdobersek> well it's shit either way
<CrazyLemon> how can you talk about ricky that way
<zdobbie_> ez pz
<yang> slovenija je na 40. mestu na press freedom indexu
<yang> se jamaica in ghana so pred nami
<zdobbie_> loh bi blo hujs
<zdobbie_> strici iz ozadja bi najbrz loh v treh klicih skenslal nova24tv
<yang> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Press_Freedom_Index
<Seniorita> Press Freedom Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<msev-> CrazyLemon, mislm da senzor striktno vrača samo 1,00 oz 0,00
<msev-> tko da, pol lahko to vzamem kot pogoja ane
<CrazyLemon> sure
<CrazyLemon> lejga pitastrudla k je lajku ubuntu slovenija
<CrazyLemon> ce se komu igra insurgency naj pride gor
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI2oS2hoL0k
<Seniorita> Radiohead - Burn The Witch - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Burn The Witch. Available here http://x-l.co/btw and here http://hyperurl.co/904ulo Director - Chris Hopewell Producer - Rosie Lea Brind Editor - Ben Foley D...«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kako veš!?
<pitastrudl> vdor v mojo zasebnost
<pitastrudl> ACTHUNG
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dude..i am sova
<pitastrudl> za sovo greš pa kar zgodaj spat ajga
<pitastrudl> :-D
<msev-> :d
<msev-> :d
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-04
<napsy> juyto
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results/indiana
<Seniorita> Indiana Primary Election Results 2016 - The New York Times
<Seniorita> »Election results from the Indiana primary, part of the 2016 presidential campaign.«
<msev-> bernie
<msev-> yes
<zdobersek> msev-: moras z vec joie de vivre
<msev-> amaze, yeeeeeeees, tooooooo, bernie, naš zasčitnik opensores pravic! :D
<idioterna> not me, us.
<zdobersek> same 'us' that Hillary is for?
<zdobersek> is fighting* for
<msev-> zakaj s temle - http://pastebin.com/mK1aay3n nism dobu pravilnga odgovora, ampak skoz 0 :)
<Seniorita> else if((str.includes('anyone'))&&(str.includes('detected'))||(str.includes('ins - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> classic
<zdobersek> if (Value == 1.0) { ... } else if (Value == 0.0) { ... }
<zdobersek> razjasni si razliko med `Value = 1.0` in `Value == 1.0`
<idioterna> msev-: kolk si ti star pa kaj studiras?
<msev-> magister farmacije sm
<msev-> 28 let :)
<msev-> vem da Value == 1.0 vrne true
<msev-> al pa false
<msev-> un drug pa ne
<idioterna> aha pol bos razumel da je == je operator
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne? kaj naredi en = in kaj naredita == in kaj naredijo trije === :)
<CrazyLemon> and today..we be riding with a chain catcher! \o/
<idioterna> = je pa prireditveni stavek
<idioterna> chain catcher?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, a te use strict; ne opozori na take zadeve?
<msev-> sj sm poizkusu tut z value == 1.0 in value === 0.0 pa isto ni delal
<msev-> ker prej sm mel klicaje tm pr vrsticah :D
<msev-> drgač pa če so === vem da more bit čist identično
<lynxlynxlynx> pol sta samo dve varianti
<idioterna> weird, nikol mi se ni ketna dol padla
<lynxlynxlynx> al ne pride sploh tako daleč,  al je pa ena tretja vrednost
<msev-> ni sam 2 sta
<CrazyLemon> ali pa Value ni value :D
<idioterna> msev-: === preverja da so rci enakega tipa
<idioterna> reci
<idioterna> msev-: to je vsa razlika
<idioterna> msev-: pa == 1.0 je dangerous
<msev-> v prejšnji delujoči kodi dobim - "Detected by sensors - 0.00" če nisem pred senzorjam in "Detected by sensors - 1.00" če sm pred senzorjem
<msev-> zj sm pa poizkusu da bi pač samo 1ko in 0 povezal s stavki (detected by sensors oz. nobody detected) in mi ne rata :D
<idioterna> prevec kompliciras imo
<msev-> CrazyLemon, Value sem notr prov napisov z velko :)
<zdobersek> ko taprav programer!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna on vedno komplicira
<CrazyLemon> in ja veriga mi zadnje case kr veliko krat pade
<CrazyLemon> pa dvomim da je kaj s sprednjim menjalnikom ker nimam težav pri prestavljanju
<CrazyLemon> bl je po moje moj način prestavljanja :)
<msev-> idioterna, tale tvoj z obema == pri obeh mi sploh ne da nč outputa :D
<lynxlynxlynx> nastavi si breakpoint in pejt skozi vrstico za vrstico
<lynxlynxlynx> poučen način za dbg
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: aha a zasaltas zadi ful visok pol pa sprednga spustis?
<idioterna> msev-: ne stekam cist dobr zakaj tko delas
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ponavadi ja
<CrazyLemon> lynx njegov debug je da na pamet ugiba kaj bi lahko bilo :D
<msev-> ja tko ja :D
<msev-> probavam različne variante
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne laufas step by step
<idioterna> v debuggerju
<idioterna> pa
<idioterna> ma nc, never mind
<idioterna> sm ti reku da pejt u python to delat
<idioterna> bi ti blo zdele ze jasn
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa na papirju :>
<msev-> emm python je težji k ta node-red...rabu bi nevem kok časa da bi vse te tehnologije povezal med sabo v pythonu
<idioterna> ne, ni
<msev-> mqtt text to speech meshblu
<idioterna> od kje ti ta ideja
<idioterna> to je vse easy v pythonu
<msev-> ja nč sj un tastar način mi dela :D
<msev-> bom na drug način naredu :)
<msev-> bom prestregu stavek k ga da ven
<msev-> pa na njega if else naredu
<idioterna> loh ti se enkrat recem ce hocs
<idioterna> v pythonu bos prej koncal
<idioterna> pa da bo delal tko k ti hocs
<CrazyLemon> v pythonu ni oblačkov!
<idioterna> hocs rect ni dima, se dobr vid
<msev-> sj posamezne naloge bi lahko delegiral na python
<msev-> povezal oboje skupaj
<msev-> npr. mogoče bi končn string pol v python dal pa iz pythona espeak klical, če bi bil mogoče espeak pol bl reliable
<lynxlynxlynx> python ni panacea
<msev-> če je python res tko kul :D
<msev-> loh pokažem kašna koda mi dela pa kakšna mi ne :D
<msev-> pa une oblačke lahko pokažem kko mam povezane :D
<msev-> če koga zanima maybe
<msev-> idioterna, npr ta object oriented programming v pythonu mi ni tok jasn drgač :D
<msev-> sm delal en tutorial pa sm bl ugibal čez
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> vsaj pomagamo ti loh
<idioterna> pr temu node-red pa nc ne mormo
<msev-> a loh vseen pokažem :)
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/qP8gMq24
<Seniorita> // Tole dela var str = msg.payload; // var previousMqttValue = 0.00; var prev - Pastebin.com
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nism Å¡e optimiziral tiste include
<msev-> disregard odvečne besede :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..včeraj kao neki ja to pofixal pa neki delal
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu pa nič nisi naredu :D
<msev-> ne nč nism
<msev-> sam sm pa dojel bistvo
<msev-> tko da to je tut zmaga a ni
<msev-> aja čaki napačn mam notr tm spodj mam true pa false
<msev-> mogl bi bit 1.00 pa 0.00
<msev-> sem poizkusu tut s true pa false če slučajn 1ko direkt v true prevede pa 0 v false
<msev-> zj fixam une odvečne besede crazy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu PC palčke(?)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6485/ubuntu-pc-palcke
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke(?)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43712#Comment_43712
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: warman
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Customize NotifyOSD Notification Bubbles In Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mnMhGwlyZPA/customize-notifyosd-notification.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/neznancu-po-telefonu-zaupala-bancne-podatke-omogocila-dostop-do-racunalnika/392157
<Seniorita> Neznancu po telefonu zaupala bančne podatke, omogočila dostop do računalnika ... :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Domnevni predstavnik centra za pomoč uporabnikom večjega podjetja je oškodovanko poklical po telefonu in ji ponudil pomoč pri odpravi napak na računalniku.«
<jabuk> M 2 > 3.km  J od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @04/05/2016 11:29:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+14.25+E
<napsy> trese se, trese
<yang> http://preciousplastic.com/en/
<Seniorita> Home — Precious Plastic
<Seniorita> »Turn plastic waste into new valuable things«
<CrazyLemon> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2016/q2/200
<Seniorita> oss-sec: ImageMagick Is On Fire -- CVE-2016-3714
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ^
<msev-> če se neka stvar inštalira v usr directory
<msev-> a to pomen da pol iz terminala jo lahko invokaš
<msev-> brez da bi šu točn v tisto mapo
<msev-> kjer si jo kompajlov
<msev-> The --prefix option above will install the files to the /usr directory, instead of the default /usr/local location
<msev-> https://github.com/espeak-ng/espeak-ng#testing
<Seniorita> GitHub - espeak-ng/espeak-ng: eSpeak fork providing significant changes and improvements to the upstream eSpeak project
<Seniorita> »espeak-ng - eSpeak fork providing significant changes and improvements to the upstream eSpeak project«
<msev-> a mi pomagate tuki k ne zastopm
<msev-> a moram kšni poti tuki notr navest v to komando
<idioterna> esa ne zastops
<idioterna> cesa
<msev-> kompajlov sm že
<msev-> sam da stestiram
<idioterna> kero komando
<msev-> ESPEAK_DATA_PATH=`pwd` LD_LIBRARY_PATH=src:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH} src/espeak-ng ...
<idioterna> to pozenes tam kjer si build pognal
<msev-> ja sm
<msev-> sam zj če dam tm not pol v uni mapi espeak-ng "This is a test" reče command unknown
<msev-> pol po tem ko sm pognal ta ukaz
<idioterna> cudn si to pognal
<idioterna> mogl bi delat pomoje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.8°C @04.05.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% zahodnik 3.6 m/s (13.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:49:31, Kulminacija: 11:03:04, Sončni zahod: 18:16:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 27min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> stupid wind
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Scopes To Get a Striking New Look, Images Reveal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iFBxGfC-Mic/ubuntu-scope-redesign-mockups
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/2OBWnln.jpg
<msev-> idioterna
<msev-> ne del
<msev-> a
<CrazyLemon> super useful info :>
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne dela je bela cesta
<idioterna> msev-: men dela
<msev-> 1.) ./autogen.sh 2.) ./configure --prefix=/usr 3.) make 4.)ESPEAK_DATA_PATH=`pwd` LD_LIBRARY_PATH=src:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH} src/espeak-ng ...
<msev-> tkole sm dajal notr ukaze
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> js isto
<msev-> dang
<msev-> zakaj zmerm men nč ne dela :D
<msev-> a si tazadnga kj spremenil
<msev-> kko pa ga pol zalaufaš idioterna
<idioterna> ne povem dokler ti ne poves kaj ti ne dela
<msev-> tkole napišem - espeak-ng "This is a test"
<msev-> pa mi ne izgovori to
<idioterna> ne verjamem
<msev-> napiše espeak-ng: command not found
<idioterna> ne verjamem!
<msev-> VRJEMI :D
<msev-> a ti moram screenshot pokazat
<idioterna> pomoje bo dost ce pejstnes
<msev-> kero stvar
<msev-> mogoče mi pa ni dobr kompajlal
<msev-> bom Å¡e enkrat "make clean"
<msev-> pa make
<idioterna> joj no
<idioterna> pejstn cel session v terminalu
<idioterna> da vidmo kaj narobe delas
<idioterna> ceprov zdej itak ze vemo
<idioterna> napises 'espeak-ng "this is a test"', namest da bi napisu
<idioterna> ESPEAK_DATA_PATH=`pwd` LD_LIBRARY_PATH=src:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH} src/espeak-ng "this is a test"
<msev-> aha ok
<msev-> bom poizkusu to :D
<idioterna> sej zgori si reku da si
<msev-> tnx mo vidl če bo :D
<idioterna> pa da ti ne dela
<idioterna> laznivc!
<msev-> ja ne un sm pastnu not
<idioterna> to dela sam znotraj build dira
<msev-> k piše v readmeaju
<msev-> nope
<msev-> ne radi
<msev-> točn to sm notr pastenu
<msev-> kr si gor napisal
<idioterna> ja madonca no
<idioterna> pejstn!
<idioterna> ker ti ne verjamem
<msev-> bom
<msev-> brb
<idioterna> ne, pejstn to kar gledas v terminalu
<speed-> :D
<speed-> msev- ka je zdaj to
<speed-> ubogaj
<msev-> bom no
<msev-> mogu sm it vrata odpret dol
<idioterna> ce bi v pythonu programiru bi se zdej vrata ze sama odpirala
<msev-> pastebin.com/5riiazkF
<msev-> hahaha
<idioterna> tle ne vidm na konc nobenga errorja
<idioterna> ko pozenes espeak
<msev-> ja slišm ga pa tut ne
<msev-> pa takoj gre v new line
<msev-> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/msev/Downloads/espeak-ng' a tole da povedat da je prov kompajlov?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> tole ne
<idioterna> to da ni nobenga errorja pove da je prov kompajlal
<msev-> ql
<idioterna> ce ne sliss si mogoce narobe kompajlu
<idioterna> mogoce nisi za pulseaudio?
<idioterna> ./configure --help napis
<idioterna> pa poglej ce je not kje
<msev-> pulseaudio je default
<msev-> If pulseaudio and portaudio are both enabled and available, eSpeak NG will choose which one to use at runtime, trying pulseaudio first before falling back to portaudio.
<msev-> bom poizkusu eksplicitno pulseaudio izbrat
<msev-> pa Å¡e enkrat kompajlat
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: sem že videl, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> open hw ftw
<yang> ja, kul zadeva, za kaksen "community"
<yang> na metelkovi bi lahk meli kaj takega, pa bi reciklirali tisto svojo plastiko potem
<yang> tam se je zadosti nabere, da bi bilo uporabno
<idioterna> pejt tja pa nared to tam
<yang> nisem jaz aktriven tam
<yang> aktiven
<yang> pa tut ne bi znal tega nardit
<yang> to bi moral kaksnega elektronika vprasati
<idioterna> ti bi se moral javit za prostovoljnega varnostnika tam
<yang> to ma druga firma varovanje tam
<yang> prostovoljnih varnostnikov ni
<idioterna> liar
<yang> licenco moras imeti
<idioterna> ni res
<Matthai> ja, rabiš lienco, če hočeš ipravljati naloge varnostnika
<Matthai> in izpit je potreben
<yang> si videl kaj se je zgodilo s "prostovoljnimi" varnostniki v klubu Global
<idioterna> tisti niso bli nc prostovoljni
<Matthai> razen, če si "vratar" varianta
<yang> tisti so bili brez licence
<idioterna> a za nasilneza pol tut rabis licenco?
<yang> ne, to se ga pa samo malo napijes
<idioterna> no, se prav tut za prostovoljnega varnostnika ne rabis licence
<yang> lahko si "Reditelj"
<idioterna> whatever you want to call it
<yang> ampak zakon je tak, da vsak objekt oz. prireditev mora imeti varnostnika z licenco preko varnostne sluzbe, ne mores rect "Nas Joze bi bil pa rad prostovoljni varnostnik, bo on delal v banki na vratih"
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> zakon je tak, da lahko kdorkoli odvrne protipravni napad na ljudi ali premozenje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43713#Comment_43713
<Matthai> idioterna, ja, samo za določene tipe dogodkov oz. prostorov rabiš ti kot lastnik/organizator najeti licenciranega varnostnika
<Matthai> ki mu pa lahko kdo pomaga
<Matthai> ampak brez "pooblastil"
<yang> ko sem sel na karneval na Vir so imeli "reditelje" to so bili tipi pac tam iz tistega kraja
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a ne bi ubil dve muhi na en mah če bi bil sestanek na POKu po skupščini? just sayin' :)
 * CrazyLemon ima licenco varnostnika
<idioterna> ja sej yang ma tut, sam noce nc zastonj pomagat
<idioterna> sam drugim rad razlaga kako bi oni lahko
<yang> idioterna: pred casom sem se zanimal kako majo omrezje tam na metelkovi
<yang> to je par let nazaj
<yang> pa je pol un od wlan-si razlozil, da je vsak vlekel kable v svojo hiso
<yang> pa da bi bil problem to dat na skupen switch
<yang> potem sem nasel se mail
<yang> ko so pisali na arnes
<yang> pa jim je arnes kot neprofitni organizaciji obljubil da jim dostavi 10Gbit internet, ce bodo kupili Cisco router
<yang> pol so pa odgovorili, da bi jih tak router prevec kostal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43714#Comment_43714
<idioterna> prav imajo
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kdaj je že POK sestanek?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Beautiful Games at a Beautiful Price: The Humble Eyecandy Bundle Is Now Live  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/onclEdOEwbc/humble-eye-candy-bundle-linux-games
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @04.05.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28% severovzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:45:03, Kulminacija: 10:59:49, Sončni zahod: 18:14:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 29min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km  S od PIVKE @04/05/2016 15:01:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.71+N,+14.2+E
<CrazyLemon> Matthai 14.5
<CrazyLemon> Matthai https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqH8ePWrzis
<Seniorita> Counter-Strike Go Intel Atom Z3735F HD Graphics Bay Trail 2GB DDR3L - YouTube
<Seniorita> »MINIX NEO Z64 Processor Intel Z3735F (64-bit) Bay trail CR 22 nm 1.3ghz 4 core Motherboard AMI Aptio CRB Bay Trail Socket 1380 BGA GPU Intel HD Graphics Revi...«
<msev-> ratal mi je tist z unmu senzorjam
<pitastrudl> that's a small ass pc
<msev-> zgleda kdaj vrne tut undefined
<msev->  if((Value == 1.00)){
<msev->     return msg3;}
<msev->  else if((Value == 0.00||undefined)){
<msev->     return msg5;}
<CrazyLemon> whats with the msgXs
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: FPS so low, it makes my heart go oh no
<CrazyLemon> to je zelo nepregledno..moraš se nonstop vračat na začetek da bi preveril kaj kateri msg pomeni
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem testirat chain catcher.. l8r
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: jaz bom takrat Å¡e v tujini (re podatki)
<msev-> a pol mislš da bi blo bolš da bi kr tm tekst dal k ga izgovori
<msev-> a to kr tkole pol loh -> return `Tekst k hočm`
<msev-> `´
<msev-> recimo zj spet dela espeak, nevm al je un espeak-ng kj povozu pa zj dela a kaj je fora :D
<msev-> thats thug coder's life
<msev-> thats how we roll we-copy-pasta-coders
<msev-> yo yo yo
<msev-> pok pok pok
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pismo kok sm slab v insurgencyju
<msev-> vi ste si tko dost bliz
<msev-> js pa pr dnu razpredelnice
<msev-> vrjetn zato k nism opravljal služenja vojaškega roka :D
<msev-> while you guys were in the trenches :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Boštjan123: RE: Nameščanje paketov deb prek Programi Ubuntu na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43715#Comment_43715
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km  S od PIVKE @04/05/2016 15:48:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.72+N,+14.18+E
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje z zeromq?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43716#Comment_43716
<msev-> Lol zakaj eni sam lurkajo tuki pa nikol nc ne napisejo
<msev-> Friggin voeyers
<zdobersek> voyeurs
<zdobersek> it's a free IRC channel
<zdobersek> innit
<CrazyLemon> msev- ti napišeš dovolj za vse :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> zj si tega "bota" kodiram da bom se lahko z njim pogovarjal :D
<msev-> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> zihr tvoja punca ful mal govori.. mislim tudi če bi hotla več ji zihr ne pustiš do besede
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> pejt ti na kolo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdaj sm pršu nazaj
<zdobersek> se en krog prosim!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..dovolj je bilo
<CrazyLemon> 2hrs
<msev-> nene govori dost CrazyLemon
<msev-> oba ful govoriva :D
<msev-> demokratično :D
<msev-> hehe
<CrazyLemon> o madona.. zihr sta fajn družba :P
<msev-> seveda :)
<msev-> ma ne sj ne govorim tok no
<msev-> dons mam slab dan
<msev-> mi je ena usekala na parkirišču v vrata..pol je pa pršu njen tip pa je rugov da če hočm zaslužt, pol mi je pa sam žila se napela :D
<CrazyLemon> in..a si pol kj zaslužu?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14829/raziskave_potrjujejo_voznja_motorista_za_kolesarjem_precej_zmanjsuje_tekmovalcev_upor.html
<Seniorita> Raziskave potrjujejo: vožnja motorista za kolesarjem precej zmanjšuje tekmovalčev upor | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Ekipa nizozemskih in belgijskih raziskovalcev je dokazala, da lahko motorist, ki vozi neposredno za kolesarjem, njegov zračni upor zmanjša za skoraj 10 odstotkov!«
<yang> kaj pa ce za kamionom vozis ?
<yang> tko k na tistem youtube posnetku
<CrazyLemon> https://www.lede-project.org/
<CrazyLemon> yang pejt v vetrovnik zračunat.. če voziš za kolesarjem prihraniš tam okrog 30%
<zdobersek> pa se enkrat preber
<zdobersek> kje je kolesar, kje pa motorist
<yang> se pravi da ce vozis za kamionom mas se manjsi upor
<CrazyLemon> yang novica je o tem da če motor vozi ZA kolesarjem..ima kolesar za 10% manjši upor
<CrazyLemon> ker se pač ne vrtinči zrak za kolesarjem
<yang> ja
<yang> saj na touru mora prvi v koloni veliko mocneje gonit
<yang> bolj se splaca v koloni vozit pa na koncu sprint izvest
<CrazyLemon> its that simple yes
<idioterna> jao
<idioterna> yang kr ne zna prebrat
<matjaz> ane
<matjaz> .yt cake by the ocean
<jabuk> DNCE - Cake By The Ocean https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWaRiD5ym74
<yang> sem prebral ze v prvo
<idioterna> yang: ja, narobe
<matjaz> cel dan, cel faking dan
<idioterna> yang: ce motorist vozi _za kolesarjem_
<idioterna> ima kolesar manjsi zracni upor.
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ne _pred njim_
<yang> ce bi pred njim vozu
<yang> bi imel pa se manjsi upor
<idioterna> a si ti preprican da nimas doktorata iz fizike?
<yang> mal sem veter studiral ko sem delal padalsku izpit
<CrazyLemon> pizzo bi :(
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRz_CG3DZb4
<Seniorita> Nvidia FAILURE… Lab - AMAZING Behind The Scenes Tour - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Exclusive behind the Scenes tour of Nvidia’s Failure Lab! What do Nvidia do when one of their chips fails? They send it to Howard Marks, Director of Technolo...«
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/lede-project
<Seniorita> LEDE · GitHub
<Seniorita> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 14 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 35 million projects.«
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je dandanes najboljši seznam f/loss alternativ raznim programom?
<CrazyLemon> !g foss alternatives
<Seniorita> Find Open Source Alternatives to commercial software | Open ... https://www.osalt.com/
<CrazyLemon> ni nikjer nekega up2date seznama..vsaj js ga nism vidu/najdu
<zdobbie> sounds like a job
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno, to je pa ja enostavna stvar
<yang> lynx FSF directory
<yang> tam je seznam programov
<lynxlynxlynx> tisto je ziher samo gnu oz. compatible
<CrazyLemon> samo tisti ki so dobili značko rms approves
<msev-> CrazyLemon,
<msev-> aveš kaj je bla fora pr tistih if stavkih
<msev-> on je hotu da je 1ka al pa 0la eksplicitno string
<msev-> ker je po mqtt-ju prišla kot string
<msev-> js sm pa evaluatov kot Å¡tevilko
<msev-> to je bil problem
<msev-> da je treba bit na vse pozorn
<msev-> :D
<msev-> poleg tega včash senzor nč ne da od sebe kar sm z končnim elsom upošteval
<msev-> job done me thinkz
<msev-> idioterna, ^^
<idioterna> msev-: ?
<idioterna> aha no vids
<idioterna> ce bi mel python bi to resu ze en tedn nazaj!
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kaj je pa najpomembnejše pol pr pythonu :D
<msev-> a da pravo knjižnico najdeš? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ne ve al jst nisem mel sreče, ampak ob eni prvih nalogic v javascriptu sem že nabasal na njegove težave s številkami
<lynxlynxlynx> odštevanje in seštevanje decimalnih (do dve mesti, nič več), pa so že bile napake pri internem zaokroževanju
<lynxlynxlynx> python me takole Å¡e ni nikoli vklal
<msev-> a mate kšne zanimive skripte :D
<msev-> npr. tale od brodula najdi-si-sms je ful kul :D
<idioterna> ja vse zivo mamo
<msev-> a maš kj na githubu :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mozn da mam ja
<msev-> al ke maš :D
<idioterna> https://github.com/idioterna/gagi
<Seniorita> GitHub - idioterna/gagi: Google Apps Groups Interface
<idioterna> tole recimo
<Seniorita> »gagi - Google Apps Groups Interface«
<idioterna> https://github.com/idioterna/breda
<Seniorita> GitHub - idioterna/breda: i took a branch off breda and planted it and now it has come to this
<Seniorita> »i took a branch off breda and planted it and now it has come to this«
<msev-> cool
<msev-> sleeping time. lahko noč folk
<idioterna> a kr al kaj
<idioterna> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-05
<yang> ustaj radni narode
<pitastrudl> nein
<idioterna> pa sej sm celo noc delu!
<pitastrudl> v sanjah?
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> no, IRL
<idioterna> ma neki morm dokoncat
<idioterna> pa pol kr delam pa delam
<idioterna> dokler ni narjen
<pitastrudl> fajn fajn
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYx9t_7NIn8
<Seniorita> Sanders Supporters Tells Billionaires to "Fuck Off" | NowThis - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe Now ~ http://goo.gl/w06no0 Bernie Sanders can’t contain his laughter after a supporter tells billionaires to “f*ck off” during rally«
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> swoosh
<zdobersek> as you do http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/po-ustavitvi-policistov-motorist-zbezal-pes-nato-pa-prijavil-tatvino-motorja-ki-ga-je-zapustil-med-begom.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Po ustavitvi policistov motorist zbežal peš, nato pa prijavil tatvino motorja, ki ga je zapustil med begom
<Seniorita> »V Radovljici so policisti ustavili motorista, ki pa se jim je uspel izmuzniti in zbežati peš. Jeseničana so ustavili, ker ni upošteval prometnih pravil, policisti pa so po preverjanju ugotovili tudi, da je bil motor, ki ga je vozil, neregistriran. Pobegli motorist je nato policiji prijavil tatvino motornega kolesa – prav tistega, ki ga je zapustil na kraju ustavitve, ko je bežal pred policisti.«
<zdobbie> Mesečni strošek plač in nadomestil na zaposlenega je v povprečju za vse lekarniške javne zavode lani znašal 2.123 evrov (bruto), pri čemer največ v Lekarni Mozirje (2.870 evrov na zaposlenega).
<zdobbie> MO ZIR YEA
<upd> prov tel. št. bom moral zamenjat skoz mi pošiljajo neke smse :S
<upd> se odjavim od ene stvari, pa mi od druge začnejo pošiljat
<yang> a si se kdaj prijavil za zastonj tajsko masazo ?
<upd> ja nekje sem se že moral
<napsy> kolk pa stane menjava cifre?
<upd> ne vem, gledam pakete pri bobu
<upd> tak imam na kartice
<yang> jaz pa sem nekam zalozil puk kodo in certifikat, ne morem zamenjati ponudnika
<CrazyLemon> stane toliko kot stane sim kartica :)
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda lahko..greš k svojem trenutnem ponudniku in mu poveš da si zgubil puk
<CrazyLemon> in ti zaračunajo novo kartico + prenos številke
<zdobersek> nova kartica je zastonj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43717#Comment_43717
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne pa ni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ponudnik?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek X
<zdobersek> X?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek $x ?
<zdobersek> undefined!
<CrazyLemon> x = this.x ?
<zdobersek> msev-: plz help
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43718#Comment_43718
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje si dobu idejo da je sim kartica brezplačna?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: k sem su na Telekom zamenjat
<zdobersek> k sem rabu microSIM
<zdobersek> for me 6P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah to je drugo..ker si naročnik :)
<zdobersek> the privilege!
<CrazyLemon> pa microsim je že mel/ima nexus 5..tko da si prepričan da nisi rabu nanosim?
<zdobersek> ja, mozno
<CrazyLemon> ker za microsim ti še obrežejo..za nanosim pa rabiš novo kartico
<yang> CrazyLemon: aja nisem vedu
<msev-> haha trollz
<msev-> i'm here 4 help
<msev-> odlično CrazyLemon dela tale moj speaking bot
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zaznava ljudi prek pir senzorja, pove temperaturo pa zračni tlak če ga prašaš pa če je kdo v sobi :D
<zdobersek> tko lep dan
<zdobersek> jst pa se vedno brez stevca
<CrazyLemon> #1stworldproblems
<msev-> ej idioterna zgleda res espeak-ng dela k sm dal --help nakonc pa je vn outputov svoje opcije
<msev-> sam zvoka pa ne outputa
<msev-> zdobersek, a maš 6p :D
<msev-> a maš rd velike :D
<zdobersek> as ti honda
<msev-> dunno what that means
<msev-> za Mathai-a -> https://plus.google.com/communities/112467586473225134676
<Seniorita> Mini PCs – Community – Google+
<Seniorita> »Discussions about low power mini PCs running Android or Linux.Please make sure you post in the relevant categories: Discussion, Allwinner, Rockchip, Amlogic, Freescale, Intel, Others... There's also a Promotions category for interesting deals.If you want to support the maintainer of this community and CNX Software blog, you can consider using the affiliate links below if you plan to make a purchase.You'll also find a Paypal donation link for Ian M
<msev-> tale mele je sigurn top izbira ker ma 2gb rama :D
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: msev dela tablete, honda je na tabletih :)
<msev-> tale mele je pa mikavn :)
<msev-> vrjetn dobr mele če se tko imenuje :P :P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Watch: Ubuntu Tablet Fails Hard in Facebook Live Demo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5DLLrcpRIkw/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-review-crazy-slow
<CrazyLemon> uu prva etapa dirke po sloveniji gre mimo mene... finish v kopru!
<msev-> nice CrazyLemon
<msev-> a boš tekmoval zraven
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda..zakaj pa misliš da pišem kle o dirki po sloveniji
<zdobersek> ja loool
<zdobersek> na celjsko koco bojo gazil
<CrazyLemon> http://livestream.com/accounts/10415057/events/3556009
<Seniorita> SiolNET. v živo on Livestream
<Seniorita> »Watch Siol.net's SiolNET. v živo on Livestream.com.«
<CrazyLemon> konference v živo
<CrazyLemon> da vidimo če bo prenos dirke
<CrazyLemon> konferenca*
<zdobersek> hahahaha, celo obvoznico jim bojo zaprl
<msev-> kasn fail ta ubuntu tablet
<msev-> a so neumni a nemorjo to dat na x86 kšn atom cpu
<zdobersek> nocjo dat, ker niso neumni
<msev-> namest butastih armov
<msev-> pol nj pa optimizirajo
<msev-> pa nj se naučijo kodirat lol
<CrazyLemon> atom is dead..zakaj bi uporabljal dead tehnologijo
<msev-> nemore tko stutterat
<zdobersek> (03:58:44 AM) msev-: pa nj se naučijo kodirat lol
<zdobersek> well I fucking never
<msev-> thought that i'm gonna say that
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ni druge..boš mogu it na canonical pa met delavnice programiranja
<msev-> nimajo dost keša za moje skille :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ma poglejte ta video
<msev-> kko zadeva breaka
<msev-> sj niso normalni
<zdobersek> ja nc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: en dan bo dirka pr teb, pol pa tri dni pr men
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako tri dni..iz rogaške v nm grejo zadnji dan
<CrazyLemon> iz gorice na golte drugi dan
<msev-> nice golte
<msev-> ideja za izlet
<CrazyLemon> torej..are you everywhere? are you god?
<msev-> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: pa njihov app store je ful zaklenjen in precej omejuje aplikacije
<msev-> mislm sj je kul za gike, da kšne hecne appe gor laufajo (opencpn, adsb, rtlsdr dongle related etc.)...ampak more pa vsaj tekoče delat no...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no ... but i haz a car
<CrazyLemon> .gif slow clap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3BR9JfSiZOp6E/giphy.gif
<msev-> zdobbie a si tok navdušen da jim boš sledil skoz
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a je to zate zj k za američane superbowl
<msev-> :D
<zdobersek> kokr zate Eurovision
<msev-> hahahaha
<msev-> a dj no zdobbie ne gledam ga no
<msev-> edin emo 1x na 3 leta :D
<msev-> dobr return drgač :D
<anny_> dan
<anny_> *screw UGT*
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<lynxlynxlynx> Unión General de Trabajadores
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher nisi mislila tega, anny_
<dz0ny_> UNIVERSAL GREETING TIME
<anny_> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Seniorita> ugt
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: a si prvič na ircu:D?
<anny_> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<anny_> troll
<lynxlynxlynx> res nisem vedel
<anny_> aja
 * CrazyLemon welcomes lynx to irc
<anny_> in potem mene jajc*jo!
<lynxlynxlynx> nekako je na kanalih, kjer sem, samoumevno, da so ljudje iz različnih con
<anny_> tukaj nismo iz različnih con
<anny_> problem je samo, da se nekateri ne spravijo spat ob človeški uri
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je recimo zdaj na east coast US of A
<anny_> *CrazyLemon hodi s kurami spat?
<lynxlynxlynx> eni so iz cone somraka
<zdobersek> early bird actually
<zdobersek> (04:22:08 AM) CrazyLemon: zdobersek je recimo zdaj na east coast US of A
<CrazyLemon> see
<anny_> kaj počneš na east coast of Us of f*cking A?
<zdobersek> west coast actually
<zdobersek> ampak ja
<dz0ny_> 19:22 <CrazyLemon> zdobersek je recimo zdaj na east coast US of A
<anny_> zeeh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ti si na novi zelandiji?
<dz0ny_> Filipini :)
<anny_> potem pa verjamem, da se ne morete zmenit za čas
<CrazyLemon> v*
<zdobersek> na
<anny_> dz0ny_ kaj počneš na filipinih?
<dz0ny_> delam :)
<anny_> o kul
<anny_> vedno si te predstavljam tam z medvedi :)
<msev-> na filipinih ful primanjkuje žensk
<CrazyLemon> .vreme manilla philipines
<jabuk> Manila, Metro Manila, Philippines: 31.67°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-1199477/
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a rabiš sliko :D?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope!
<anny_> msev- ker so vse v Arabskih Emiratih?
<dz0ny_> ma tle majo bl probleme z islamisti
<anny_> toplo in vlažno
<dz0ny_> hočjo cel otok zase
<dz0ny_> enklavo
<anny_> niso filipini katoliška država?
<msev-> a ni ta problem v indoneziji dzony
<dz0ny_> so, sam je kr velik tud muslimanov
<msev-> vrjetn so na filipinih vse ženske v samostanih
<msev-> pol je pa preveč tipov in velik gejev :D
<msev-> dats how christianity rolls :D
<msev-> haha
<anny_> islamisti=težave povsod
<anny_> a ne idioterna?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ubuntu PC palčke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43719#Comment_43719
<anny_> že dela pri googlu?
<CrazyLemon> seveda..verjetno trenutno bere tvoj gmail acc
<anny_> hahaha!
<anny_> good luck with that
<anny_> nič zanimivega
<msev-> hahahaha
<anny_> so že razrešili hrošča z .deb fajli v 16.04
<anny_> ?
<msev-> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-xerus.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus - Oh Shucks ... it's Schuster!
<msev-> zgleda se mormo Å¡e brant tega tanovga lts-a
<msev-> not-ready
<CrazyLemon> kaj je not ready
<anny_> *facepalm*
<anny_> Whyyyy? Whaaaayyyy?
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6391/nezadovoljstvo <- ha
<Seniorita> nezadovoljstvo - Ubuntu.si Forum
<anny_> ostanem na 14.04
<anny_> delal kot Å¡us
<anny_> imela hud fajt z enim win fanom
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<msev-> ja sami bug-i so notr v 16ki
<CrazyLemon> kdo je obležal?
<anny_> on
<CrazyLemon> msev- kje? povej..da ti povem da ni res :)
<anny_> ker je priznal, da v službi uporablja open source, ker si jih njegova firma ne more privoščit
<anny_> eh...bodo že popravili
<anny_> tudi na 10 Win je bilo zalege
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<msev-> CrazyLemon, preber ta review od dedoimedota
<msev-> :D
<anny_> msev- FTW!
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne vem čemu bi prebiral nek review o ubuntuju ki ga uporabljam
<anny_> razsvetli nas
<anny_> kaj uporabljaš?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu
<anny_> Trusty Tahr?
<CrazyLemon> xenial
<anny_> le'mme ges
<anny_> 8.10!
<lynxlynxlynx> novi software center v kubuntuju je ista polomija kot v članku
<anny_> smo že trije....
<anny_> ta šestnajstpikaštiri not gud
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kako ti veš če si na 14.04? :D
<anny_> live cd
<lynxlynxlynx> men ne zgleda kaj bolj pohabljen kot 14.04
<CrazyLemon> ah..seveda ker live cd uporablja latest updates :>
<anny_> dobiš splošno sliko
<lynxlynxlynx> delno je pa itak kde kriv
<anny_> mene ni strah priznat, da kej smrdi
<[nitro]> meni dela na eni 7 let eni 6 let kr solidno ze 1 tedn pred izidom :)
<anny_> no zdaj naj pa men en nekaj pove...
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] nemogoče! če pa vsi pravijo da ne dela! in da smrdi! in da ni gud!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> kako to pošast usposobi nekdo, ki nima pojma?
<anny_> in ki bi rad samo,da sistem približno dela
<CrazyLemon> kaj imaš za usposobit?
<anny_> ne glej mene
<[nitro]> pred leti mi parkarat ni iz prve ok delalo .. sedaj s to na mojim masinah iz prve sam so obe 64 bit in ubuntu in masine
<anny_> v zadnjem času ne gnjavim več vseh po spisku, predvsem ubogega dz0ny-ja
<[nitro]> ni mi pa htelo beta dvd prek usb dvdrw zboota v 16.04 .. pol iz kluca je pa slo
<[nitro]> druga masina pa nadrgadu normalno
<[nitro]> ni vec xchat not ampak je hexchat ponovem
<[nitro]> meni je ok
<anny_> whateva...hroščev kot pod pehtino pojstlo
<dz0ny_> "trokira"
<dz0ny_> anny_: pol namesti un chromeos
<dz0ny_> tam vse dela
<dz0ny_> :D
<anny_> chromeos who?
<Matthai> saj bodo dali prvi "service pack" ven, pa bo bolje
<anny_> aha
<anny_> chrome os!
<dz0ny_> anny_: http://lifehacker.com/turn-your-old-laptop-into-a-chromebook-with-cloudready-1740556796
<Seniorita> How to Turn an Old Laptop Into a Chromebook with CloudReady
<Seniorita> »If you haven’t used a Chromebook in a while, they’ve come a long way. But you don’t need to shell out cash for a new laptop just to run Chrome OS. You can install it on nearly any laptop with an application called CloudReady.«
<anny_> i'm back (by arnie schwarzi)
<idioterna> on rece sam i'll be back
<anny_> in potem pride nazaj
<anny_> to je bistveno
<idioterna> ja sam nc ne rece
<idioterna> k ni tak da bi velik govoru
<anny_> razen ko oponaša mamo
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36213580
<Seniorita> Bitcoin 'creator' backs out of Satoshi coin move 'proof' - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Craig Wright, the entrepreneur who has claimed to be the inventor of Bitcoin, reneges on a promise to provide "extraordinary proof".«
<idioterna> big supplies!
<idioterna> btw letos ne bom su okol in okol zice, k smo se zmenil z enimi prjatli k majo cist mejhne froce da gremo skupi cez golovc
<idioterna> pa gremo ful redko tko da
<idioterna> morm bit sociable
<anny_> lepo od tebe <3
<idioterna> danes sem dobil nov motherboard za praln stroj
<idioterna> kr zanimiva naprava
<anny_> win 10 bo po juliju plačljiv?
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<idioterna> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> jure..sociable..wth is going on
<anny_> padel je s kolesa in se udaril v glavo
<idioterna> to se mi se nikol ni zgodil
<idioterna> da bi se v glavo udaru pri padcu s kolesa
<anny_> hecam se
<anny_> of kors
<idioterna> se pa nonstop zabijam z glavo v kaksne reci pod stropom
<idioterna> tko da morda je kaj na tem
<anny_> vedno vozi s čelado...press
<idioterna> ja sam sej tut ce s celado vozis se loh v glavo udaris
<idioterna> celada je sam zato da glave ne odpres
<idioterna> danes me je crn mercedez povozu
<yang> android ftp mi je zmrznu ko sem hotel oznacit 2000 fajlov
<idioterna> ampak sm se ujel na noge
<idioterna> tko da mam sam mal podrsano balanco na kripi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/gaspar-gaspar-misic-izkopani-mulj-odlozil-na-crno/392259
<Seniorita> Gašpar Gašpar Mišič izkopani mulj odložil na črno :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Našim trditvam ob razkritju, da je koprska Komunala, ki jo vodi Gašpar Gašpar Mišič, na črno in torej nezakonito odložila večje količine mulja, ki ga je izkopala med poglabljanjem in čiščenjem ...«
<CrazyLemon> tale eugenija carl rocks
<yang> CrazyLemon: sem su menjati SIM kartico in dobil novi PUK
<anny_> Slovenka leta...pa to.
<yang> tip me sploh preveril ni
<CrazyLemon> yang cena?
<yang> nevem se, moral sem kupiti predplacniski kredit in od tega zgleda potem trgajo 12 eur
<CrazyLemon> yang + 5€ prenos številke
<yang> mislim da je 12 eur celotna cena
<CrazyLemon> kul.. kateri provider?
<yang> simobil
<yang> ampak razmisljam da zdaj ko imam PUK da bi sel raje na izimobil
<anny_> yang, kako izvedeš prenos številke?
<zdobersek> anny_: zakaj?
<yang> anny_: prenos stevilke na drugega ponudnika izvedes z PUK kodo
<anny_> huh
<CrazyLemon> anny_ operater ga izvede v tvojem imenu
<anny_> ne vem, če jo še imam kje
<anny_> ok
<CrazyLemon> anny_ če si naročnik ne rabiš puk številke
<anny_> nisem! :)
<yang> anny_: ce imas samo se SIM kartico je cas da se oglasil v poslovalnici da ti dajo PUK kod - cena 12 eur
<anny_> puk imam v tistem prek* fajlu od keepassa
<yang> jaz pa bogsigavedi v kerem predalu
<anny_> ne vem, kaj me pride ceneje
<zdobersek> anny_: zakaj je Eugenija zenska leta?
<yang> mislim hecno je bilo, ker mi je tip verjel na lepe oci da sem lastnik stevilke
<zdobersek> slovenka leta
<anny_> zdobersek, vprašaj žirijo
<idioterna> ni je na kanalu.
<zdobersek> men se zdi impresivno, kok se bori za enakopravnost spolov, in proti sovinizmu
<yang> zdobersek: a ti ves kdaj bodo zenske povsem enakopravne moskim
<zdobersek> ni lahko vlozt tozbe proti Jansi, ko ta ponizuje zenske
<zdobersek> yang: jutr, ce bo slo posrec
<CrazyLemon> ko se začne giro \o/
<yang> zdobersek: ko bodo lahko vse tri lulale v isto salcko
<anny_> "Je prava raziskovalna novinarka, ki je nič ne ustavi - kadar ljudem poješ hvalospeve, je vse lepo in prav, ko pa jih ujameš na laži, dobivaš svarila, grožnje, pravde na sodiščih. Pravi, da to počne zaradi sebe in ljudi, ki imajo pravico izvedeti resnico. V današnjem nepoštenem svetu, kjer vladajo politični in gospodarski lobiji ter denar, ni lahko
<anny_>  biti dober novinar. Težko se je zoperstaviti ljudem, ki so s svojimi nečednimi dejanji številne spravili na rob preživetja. Kot novinarka s svojim poročanjem večkrat opravlja delo, ki bi ga morali organi pregona."
<anny_> Å¡e prej pride evropsko prvenstvo v nogometu
<anny_> omislila si bom ljubimca
<zdobersek> yang: sexist
<anny_> yang, vi fantje falite Å¡koljko
<idioterna> to ni res
<anny_> ženskam se to zgodi samo če lulamo s pol metra
<idioterna> js vedno sede lulam in nikol ne falim
<zdobersek> ful bolj sanitarno je tko
<yang> se dobro da me nobena ne sili sede lulat :)
<anny_> sploh če na pol spiš :)
<idioterna> js se vedno ne vem kako tisti ki stoje lulajo lahko tipkajo
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> vem, scijejo vsevprek
<anny_> z eno roko
<idioterna> suni se je v rusiji naucila stoje lulat
<idioterna> k so stranisca pogosto
<idioterna> malenkost pod minimalnim higienskim nivojem
<yang> idioterna: ja to prav pride zenski ce hodi na koncerte, k je vedno gneca na zenskem WCju, pol zamudis preostanek koncerta
<idioterna> na kitajskem to elegantno resijo tko, da majo cucavce povsod
<anny_> http://www.minicene.si/pripomocek_za_uriniranje_na_prostem
<Seniorita> Pripomoček za uriniranje za ženske
<idioterna> anny_: pa sej se da brez tega
<anny_> ja
<anny_> jogurtov lonček
<idioterna> ja al pa tko obrnes medenico al kaj js vem kaj nardis
<idioterna> mislm, suni zna cist normalno stoje naprej lulat
<anny_> nič ne naredim
<anny_> ne lulam stoje
<idioterna> ja, sej nima smisla
<idioterna> razn v hosti mogoce
<anny_> niti v hosti en
<anny_> sem prejagala pol slovenskih host
<idioterna> obstajajo tut take k ni pametno pocepnt :)
<anny_> a te kaj ugrizne?
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: a se se sprasujes, zakaj je večina tiho? :>
<anny_> ou je
<anny_> samo mimo pridem in debata zavije v čudne vode
<lynxlynxlynx> ni tako enostavno
<anny_> rušim spolno strukturo kanala
<idioterna> anny_: ja recimo na krimu je en greben k ma neke trave
<idioterna> k nardijo ful zanimiv ampak kr zoprno srbec izpuscaj
<anny_> pa niso po celemu krimu
<idioterna> ne, sam en greben je
<anny_> no viš
<anny_> se premaknem na drug greben
<idioterna> nad vrbco od ustja do tiste bajte
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> sej mi je dedek razlagal to
<idioterna> pa sm pozabu
<anny_> je imel izkušnje iz prve roke? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj bi scal v visoki travi?
<idioterna> in sva enkrat potem tam lezala v travi in je par tednov trajal, da je zginl
<idioterna> aja ne scala nisva
<idioterna> sam gledala tiste prepade
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, pri plezališču?
<idioterna> hm to pa ne vem kje je
<idioterna> tam k je un star partizanski spomenik pol se pa pot strmo spusti proti vrbci
<anny_> bolj zanimiv je sex na mravljišču
<idioterna> k je sotocje iske pa
<idioterna> kva je ze
<idioterna> zale?
<idioterna> hm ja js mam slabe izkusnje s spolnimi odnosi v blizini mravljisc
<idioterna> se je blo treba premaknit
<idioterna> je pa blo v kanadi, tko da mogoce je pri nas drugace
<anny_> nič ni drugače
 * anny_ ve
<idioterna> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?id=4084
<Seniorita> Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal
<anny_> super!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/csoghoian/status/727675804361105408
<Seniorita> Christopher Soghoian auf Twitter: "Maryland cops used Stingray to try to track someone who stole $50 worth of chicken wings. https://t.co/13Q0bsiHnF https://t.co/YjvZ2vbrEn"
<anny_> CrazyLemon, enak zakon imajo v Franciji
<anny_> zato so nekaj let nazaj izgnali romsko populacijo
<CrazyLemon> kak zakon..da če nekdo odtuji za 40€ blaga da lahko uporabiš stingray? zelo dvomim
<anny_> ne
<anny_> da se neplačevanje hrane ne šteje kot krana
<idioterna> anny_: v italiji so pa lihkar na sodiscu sklenili
<anny_> kraja*
<idioterna> da ni zlocin, ce ukrades hrano za prezivetje
<anny_> no to
<CrazyLemon> kr grmi!
<CrazyLemon> pa nikjer oblaka!
<anny_> bo dež?
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36190557
<Seniorita> Italian court rules food theft 'not a crime' if hungry - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A homeless man did not commit a crime when he stole small quantities of food, an Italian court rules, because he clearly acted out of need.«
<anny_> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> nevihte se delajo
<idioterna> js pa se nism su s kolesom dons
<idioterna> sam s kripo do mesta
<anny_> CrazyLemon bejž!
<anny_> toča te bo po buči
<yang> kaj me strasite, a moram iti sipe zapret v avto
<anny_> not our business :)
<CrazyLemon> naah ..ne bodi smešen
<idioterna> zakaj mas pa odprte?
<CrazyLemon> kam bodo pa brezdomci šli kakat če vse zapreš
<yang> da se lufta
<idioterna> a da ti jih ne razbijejo v getu?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sm mislu da tko pokazes da ni nic vrednega za ukrast, pa pol ne poskusijo vlomit
<yang> itak nimam nic vrednega nikol noter
<anny_> http://siol.net/avtomoto/zgodbe/avtomobilska-revolucija-v-sloveniji-ljubljana-bo-ze-pred-poletjem-dobila-elektricni-car-sharing-416131
<Seniorita> Avtomobilska revolucija v Sloveniji: Ljubljana bo pred poletjem dobila električni "car sharing" - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ljubljana bo že pred poletjem kot prvo slovensko mesto dobilo električni "car sharing" oziroma možnost najema in uporabe avtomobila po potrebi. Dostop do avtomobila bo mogoč kar prek telefonske aplikacije. Odmik od klasičnega lastništva je eden glavnih trendov globalne avtomobilske industrije.«
<anny_> zanimivo
<anny_> če bodo imeli razumne cene sem takoj za
<idioterna> mi mamo pa ful vrednih stvari v avtu vedno
<idioterna> sedeze, volan
<idioterna> pa airbage, to baje radi kradejo
<anny_> en deljen avto umakne 8-9 klasičnih s cest
<yang> ehhh
<CrazyLemon> airbagi so zelo dragoceni ja
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> btw
<yang> men tut ce celga odpeljejo ni vec kej dost vreden
<idioterna> ja pr nas ma 8 ljudi en avto
<anny_> http://www.pripeljisrecovsluzbo.si/
<Seniorita> Pripelji srečo v službo
<Seniorita> »V troje je projekt spodbujanja kolesarjenja na delo v skupinah po tri, pri čemer je glavni cilj projekta, da bi ljudje v Sloveniji v čim večjem številu uporabljali kolo za svoje sredstvo mobilnosti.«
<idioterna> ampak dva od teh sta se froca
<idioterna> js ne morm vec sodelovat
<idioterna> k nism vec zaposlen nikjer
<anny_> nisi v slo
<anny_> dobil službo pri guglu?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ne marajo me
<anny_> špegaš v moj gmail?! :P
<CrazyLemon> MS?
<yang> probaj pri microsoftu
<idioterna> ne, MS je sicer zanimiv, ampak se je treba preselit
<anny_> yay!
<CrazyLemon> apple?
<anny_> Ms razvojni oddelek je qul
<idioterna> za microsoft security research sm se intervjujal
<CrazyLemon> bog ne daj pri oracleu :/
<idioterna> ma ne iscem vec sluzbe
<anny_> ustanovil bo stranko anarhistov
<idioterna> lih zdej sem dvignu prvih 15 jurjev svoje penzije
<idioterna> za do konca leta bo dovolj
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..ne iščeš službe ampak vseeno delaš celo noč pa vse do jutra :D
<yang> ne pozab donirat FSFju
<idioterna> on ze ma dnar, ne rabi se vec
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a ti pokazem kaj sm delu :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak! to pomeni da boš mel več časa za lugos?!? in da boš tako odličen precednik kot je borut pahor! ne tako lep ampak vseeno!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/ccwin.png
<CrazyLemon> idioterna če je sfw..sure
<anny_> wadafak?
<CrazyLemon> what she said
<idioterna> obrnu sm game iz 1988
<CrazyLemon> a delaš igrico?
<anny_> slabo vplivate name
<idioterna> ja, remake bom naredu
<CrazyLemon> html5?!?
<idioterna> z webgl
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> multiplayer?!?
<idioterna> sam ne bo nc fancy grafike al pa cesarkol podobnga
<idioterna> ja sure
<idioterna> why else
<idioterna> mislm, ce hocs single player tole cist ok dela v dosboxu
<CrazyLemon> i'm good
<CrazyLemon> najprej sm mislu da si narisal rožo
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> evo, tole mam
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/new-motherboard-and-stuff.jpg
<idioterna> pa tole
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/doli-na-printerju.jpg
<anny_> iiii <3
<anny_> kako lep mucek
<anny_> za stisnit k sebi
<idioterna> huge je
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/z-dolijem-pri-babici.jpg
<anny_> Å¡e bolje
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN7eXTz35dI
<Seniorita> Goliath The Giant Cat - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A big and cute cat«
<idioterna> no tolk huge ni
<anny_> slaba stran je seveda, da se zatakneš v vratca za psa in spiš v skodeli za hrano :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> k je ena macka skotila
<idioterna> je en mejckn muc su k psu
<idioterna> in se kopal v njegovi posodi za vodo
<idioterna> prov weird
<anny_> in pes ga je pustil
<idioterna> pa ni bla topla voda al pa karkoli
<idioterna> ja psa smo itak naucil
<anny_> ker ve, da je mladiček
<idioterna> da se mack ne dotika
<anny_> hm...našega ne bi
<upd_> aj to maine coon
<idioterna> mozno, dunno
<idioterna> upd_: ne, cooni so cist drugacni
<anny_> mislim da ni
<anny_> samo velik maček je
<upd_> niso čist drugačni :D
<idioterna> to je coon
<idioterna> https://eternallybored.org/imgs/cats/P1060933.jpg
<anny_> kakšna genetska mutacija
<idioterna> pasemski
<idioterna> en kolega ma dva in well
<anny_> idioterna, no hotlinking?
<idioterna> kje kaj
<idioterna> kasn hotlinking
<idioterna> a to tale eternallybored rece?
<anny_> http://animaliaz-life.com/image.php?pic=data_images/maine-coon/maine-coon9.jpg
<anny_> ja, to reče
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> men pa ne
<anny_> dunno
<idioterna> no kokrkol, zalublen je v macke, pa pac
<anny_> nevihte se premikajo proti italiji
<idioterna> mu ni za zamert, k sta res lustna
<anny_> jup
<anny_> macki so zakon!
<idioterna> jsm bl dog person
<idioterna> ampak nimam nc prot mackom
<msev-> haha lynxlynxlynx you have a point :P
<lynxlynxlynx> mački so nevarni
<idioterna> ja sej psi so tut
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piVh4wPxvmY
<Seniorita> BAH EAST - Sanjay Kulkaček - Revulsion of Dead Animals - YouTube
<idioterna> ce grdo delas z njimi se tolk bolj
<Seniorita> »Sanjay Kulkaček discusses his cat parasitism hypothesis to explain why we are repulsed by dead animals. BAHFest is the Festival of Bad Ad Hoc Hypotheses, a c...«
<msev-> je pa res huge ta mačk
<msev-> a ma kdo od vs slučajn 3d tiskalnik
<anny_> i'll be back
<anny_> enkrat
<idioterna> msev-: men en kolega printa
<idioterna> kaj pa rabis?
<msev-> zmerm kj :)
<idioterna> aja tko
<msev-> tale trenutk se lih ne spomnm, tko na splošn sprašujem
<idioterna> men je lih za ta praln stroj sprintu neki
<idioterna> k se je zlomil
<msev-> ful dobr
<msev-> kašn tiskalnik pa ma drgač
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> doma narjen
<idioterna> sam je strojnik pa kr
<idioterna> obvlada stvari
<msev-> kul kul
<Matthai> a ima kdo v sloveniji 3d tiskalnik ki dela s titanovim oksidom?
<msev-> vrjetn bi ga za kšne škatlce prosu npr tole https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:223012
<Seniorita> OrangeRX OpenLRS receiver case & cover by j0bro - Thingiverse
<Seniorita> »This is a simple case and cover for the OrangeRX OpenLRS 9 channel receiver. Features openings for all onboard pin headers. UPDATE: according to the comments, there is another version of the board that has 4 extra pins soldered on. I have added the version 2 of the cover which has some modifications that should fit that board layout better.«
<idioterna> titanov oksid je stabilizator k ga dajejo v zdravila
<idioterna> Matthai: kaj bi pa delu s titanovim oksidom?
<idioterna> naceloma je to rja
<Matthai> meni se zdi, da se da ta prah z laserjem potem taliti in lahko naprintaš nadomestek kosti
<idioterna> torej, prah
<idioterna> aja tko misls
<Matthai> ja
<idioterna> to pa dvomim da je enostaven postopek za doma nardit
<Matthai> en kolega je zdravnik
<Matthai> pa je rekel, da bi mu prav prišlo, da bi si lahko naprintal ploščico za naravnavanje kosti
<idioterna> mislm, nadomestne kosti so iz titana
<idioterna> ne iz oksida
<msev-> pol kšne take pan-tilt mehanizme https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:107957 idioterna
<Seniorita> Super Compact Pan Tilt Camera Mount by AtomKemp - Thingiverse
<Seniorita> »This was intended for use on a quad-rotor project, although it can be mounted on really anything. I used two Hitec HS-55 sub-micro servos and it whips the camera around without any problem. Enjoy!If you like this project, or would like to know more about 3D printing, check out my new book "The Makerspace Workbench" from Maker Media!«
<idioterna> ampak ce stalis titanov oksid, potem je to itak to
<msev-> Matthai dj tega dohtarja praš če se mu prav zdi da so me ne 14 dni na živo rezal po rani s skalpelom brez da bi mi dal lokalno :D
<msev-> če se mu zdi etično :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> Matthai, a boš pol kupu un Mele Ubuntu stick :)
<Matthai> po moje ne, ker se je on s protibolečnsko terapijo svoje časa ukvarjal
<Matthai> msev-, ravno sem ga naročil
<msev-> noice
<msev-> pol k ga dobiš povej kko dela
<msev-> :)
<Matthai> bom
<Matthai> čeprav se je že javila hči, da ga bo zasegla :)
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> she knows quality :D
<idioterna> msev-: a zdej se ti je zacelil?
<msev-> ne ampak dobr kaže
<msev-> važn da lahko v hribe hodm :D
<msev-> sam Å¡koda k si neupam kolesart :/
<msev-> k včash sm mal kolesaru ne tok kukr CrazyLemon pa ti pa nevem a zdobersek tut
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam zle 11ga mam spet dohtarco upam da mi nau spet vse potrgala :D
<msev-> idioterna, a pol loh kj prašaš kok bi računal un kolega določene stvari
<idioterna> sure
<msev-> da vidm če si jih lahko v glavi finančno opravičm :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> no pol bom pa prpravu wishlist :D
<msev-> reč za da za enga kolega ;)
<msev-> da naujo šle cene v višavo hehe
<idioterna> aja tko
<idioterna> sm mislu da hocs ful placat, da se ti nau treba ukvarjat s tem
<idioterna> :)
<msev-> Haha :) sj ves da sm gorenc haha
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> da bos reku "eh toj predrago"
<msev-> Zna bit
<msev-> Ej a un bunker v kocevju je se zaprt ane
<idioterna> ker bunker
<msev-> Nevem en huge bunker je baje tm
<lynxlynxlynx> baza 2*?
<msev-> Ne to ne
<msev-> Tm sm ze bil hehw
<msev-> Rupnikova linija zna bit zanimiv za pogledat tut
<msev-> Quite big podzemna bunkerja
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> http://www.marela.si/tags/rupnikova+linija
<Seniorita> rupnikova linija - Marela Portal
<msev-> Pa tm bliz je se un rudnik urana zirovski vrh
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> slovenske nadskofe in metropolite tam koplejo
<msev-> Hahahaha
<msev-> Ja pomoje je bil ta uran se tabol
<msev-> K pravjo da ma otroka
<msev-> Pa tak prjazn je bil se ni kregal nikol tko k rode po tvju hehe
<Matthai> a muje Plutonij ime? :-)
<msev-> Uran
<idioterna> uran se pise
<msev-> Sam pol so ga izgnal za neki casa
<idioterna> mislm da je alojz, kar je verjetn slovansko ime za plutonij
<zdobersek> Rigoberto?
<Matthai> https://www.qubes-os.org/tour/#what-is-qubes-os
<Seniorita> Tour | Qubes OS Project
<Seniorita> »Qubes is a security-oriented, open-source operating system for personal computers.«
<Matthai> ful dobro razloži koncept
<yang> Studentje bodo spet v nezavesti lezal na Skisovi trznici
<yang> dans se je zacel
<Matthai> a zaradi QubesOS??? :->
<zdobersek> security so good
<yang> 16.20 Prestavitev plesa ob drogu - nastop
<idioterna> ah, ta danasnja mladina
<idioterna> dejmo se mal zgrazat kako k smo bli mi tok stari nismo bli tok grozni
<zdobersek> kolk stari?
<msev-> Lol
<yang> nobene pametne glasbene skupine, da bi sel mal pogledat
<idioterna> ja, evo
<idioterna> ko smo mi studiral je betoven osebno prsu na skisovo trznco.
<yang> haha
<Matthai> http://images.intouchweekly.com/uploads/posts/image/41208/hqdefault.jpg?crop=top&fit=crop&h=800&w=1200
<idioterna> kar ni cudn, k ce si gluh verjetn sploh ni tok grozn.
<Matthai> pole dance
<idioterna> to more bit pa kr ornk jeklo
<idioterna> pa dobr sidran
<msev-> Kaljeno
<zdobersek> are you fat-shaming?!?!
<msev-> Sam ma pa mocne roke
<idioterna> ne, obcudujem staticne izracune
<yang> whale dance
<Matthai> tale je pa za idioterno: http://ih0.redbubble.net/image.29443952.3023/flat,800x800,075,f.u2.jpg
<idioterna> to je se vojtila
<idioterna> zdej je francisek je vse drugac
<Matthai> on tango pleše :-)
<CrazyLemon> tale qubes se mi zdi idealen za poslovna okolja
<yang> mene je vojtila pobozal
<msev-> :) such blessing much wow :D
<yang> pravjo da mas pol 7 let srece
<msev-> a pol si že pokuru
<msev-> :D
<Matthai> ja, koncept je zelo zanimiv, samo v resnici bi rabil integracijo z Windows guesti
<yang> ja
<yang> :)
<msev-> dang
<msev-> sam baje tale vojtila ni bil tok dobr
<msev-> je ful vedu za te pedofilske duhovnike pa ni nč naredu
<yang> baje da je mel otroka
<msev-> isto tale ratzinger
<Matthai> ne, kolikor vem, je imel neko prijateljico
<msev-> tale frančišek mi pa bl pošten zgleda
<Matthai> s katero si je dopisoval
<Matthai> več kot to pa ne
<CrazyLemon> kdo so windows guesti?
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, v poslovnih okoljih prevladujejo windows aplikacije
<Matthai> se pravi bi rabil imeti par Wordow takol odprtih, pa Navisionov, itd
<yang> nc, grem do dohtarja
<msev-> dobr oprav yang
<CrazyLemon> Matthai čisto odvisno v katerem poslovnem okolju si :)
<yang> hvala
<Matthai> ja, se strinjam
<Matthai> ampak basically imaš vsaj kakšno windows aplikacijo
<Matthai> ki jo morda lahko tudi v wine poganjaš
<Matthai> hu, zanimiva opcija za odpiranje PDFjev -open in disposable VM
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Matthai> to bi rabil imeti že kar po defaultu za določene datoteke
<idioterna> Matthai: sej dopisovanje je kr bad
<idioterna> dopisni spolni odnos je se vedno spolni odnos!
<Matthai>  kaj pa kontracepcija v tem primeru, ha? :)
<idioterna> STASI :)
<idioterna> abteilung M al kva so ze mel
<idioterna> une k so posto odpiral
<msev-> german buzz kill
<Matthai> hehe, tole bi moral ubuntu zintegrirat
<Matthai> pa SSD diski, pa si zmagal
<Matthai> hmm, hotpaching bi moral imeti
<Matthai> pa updatanje samo core templata, da ne rabiš vsake mašine posebej updatati
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/wpscanteam/wpscan   koliko je to zanesljivo?
<Seniorita> GitHub - wpscanteam/wpscan: WPScan is a black box WordPress vulnerability scanner.
<Seniorita> »wpscan - WPScan is a black box WordPress vulnerability scanner.«
<Matthai> ne poznam
<idioterna> ce tolk k wordpress, pol ni prevec :)
<msev-> kko naj bi tale espeak-ng debuggal :) nevem če ma verbose opcijo a je še kšna druga fora za debuggat take zadeve
<CrazyLemon> tako da prebereš manual
<CrazyLemon> je vedno odgovor
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE-DEt85uVU
<Seniorita> Oma - Prost, Heil Hitler / Grandma Drinking to Hitler - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Oma - Prost, Heil Hitler / Grandma Drinking to Hitler«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mam jaz boljše :)
<dz0ny_> wordfence uporabi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah..wordfence smo meli pa se mi zdi bloated
<CrazyLemon> mene sam zanima kaj se da vse videt
<dz0ny_> a te k nam preselim :)
<dz0ny_> aja nau slo
<dz0ny_> mas se forum
<CrazyLemon> in je stanje dokaj ok.. readme.html/readme.txt sm blokiral
<CrazyLemon> tko da..its fine i guess
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a na filipine? :p
<dz0ny_> kaj bi pa rad sploh nardil?
<CrazyLemon> a boš domov pripeljal kakšno filipinko al kako?
<dz0ny_> we are all over the word
<dz0ny_> we are all over the world
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nič.. like i said.. hotu sm videt kater info je leakan
<dz0ny_> wp verzija
<dz0ny_> append /feed na vsak url
<dz0ny_> al pa head request na vsak url
<CrazyLemon> ja..to mi boš neki povedal
<CrazyLemon> ker tam je pisal tudi url do teme
<CrazyLemon> in če grem na tist url
<CrazyLemon> je fatal error pa FDP je not
<CrazyLemon> FDP mi ni všeč da je not
<CrazyLemon> je to nekaj kar bi lahko skril brez dostopa do php.ini in podobnih config datotek?
<dz0ny_> a bi sentry dal?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> sec
<dz0ny_> RewriteRule ^wp-content/mu-plugins/ /index.php%{REQUEST_URI} [QSA,L]
<dz0ny_> tole dasš
<CrazyLemon> kaj je ta qsa flag?
<CrazyLemon> ah..nvm
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> lahko daš brez
<dz0ny_> fora je sam da je napačen url
<dz0ny_> rewrite mora bit napačen url
<dz0ny_> /index.php/wp-content/mu-plugins/wp-content/mu-plugins/ tole pol rata
<CrazyLemon> ok..tole je kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak a lahko tale način uporabim tudi za temo?
<CrazyLemon> mi imamo temo/
<CrazyLemon> in temo-child/
<CrazyLemon> če grem na temo/ je pač fatal error zaradi get_header pa FDP
<CrazyLemon> na pvt maš link ki naredi ta fatal error
<dz0ny_> jaz bi dal sentry prej
<dz0ny_> da pogledamo kje je problem
<dz0ny_> aka stack trace dobimo
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ryanbagwell/wordpress-sentry tole ?
<Seniorita> GitHub - ryanbagwell/wordpress-sentry: A WordPress plugin to handle reporting php errors to Django's Sentry
<Seniorita> »wordpress-sentry - A WordPress plugin to handle reporting php errors to Django's Sentry«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km  J od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @05/05/2016 19:41:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.24+N,+13.13+E
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/CenterForOpenScience
<Seniorita> Center for Open Science · GitHub
<Seniorita> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 14 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 35 million projects.«
<dz0ny_> lol http://i.imgur.com/alRBybB.png
 * CrazyLemon doesnt get the lol
<zdobersek> then the lol is on you
<CrazyLemon> is it on my head..i think i can feel something on my head
<zdobersek> shake it
<zdobersek> shake shake it
<zdobersek> shake it like a polaroid pictaaahhh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-NEW-Intel-Celeron-C1037U-aluminum-fanless-dual-core-living-room-HTPC-Barebone-Mini-PC-with/1638834276.html
<Seniorita> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
<CrazyLemon> 1.3k € do 2.2k€ ?!?!
<zdobersek> ja kva
<zdobersek> sej ti da 3% popusta na 10+kom
<CrazyLemon> well that makes all the difference
<zdobbie> yfw
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/state-chemist-was-high-daily-thousands-of-drug-prosecutions-jeopardized/
<Seniorita> State chemist was high daily, thousands of drug prosecutions jeopardized | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »"All told, she estimated that she was smoking crack ten to twelve times a day."«
<zdobbie> :high all the time:
<zdobbie> wouuuuouuuouuuuu
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/9MuyWPlRKaUhGF3rfF3l4i9wHwjay2Anw9Np5OwYb9L_QP2A0t7lf_ccRNwJnx5pJrvy9wlt6w=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> awesome deal
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Mark Shuttleworth On Ubuntu Phones, Snappy & Securing a Future for Free Software  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zQmcxNETzSA/mark-shuttle-worth-talks-ubuntu-phone-snappy
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-06
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 35.km SZ od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @06/05/2016 05:28:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.88+N,+13.59+E
<idioterna> evo pa je na xomething xomething
<idioterna> xenial xerus
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<zdobersek> hoi
<CrazyLemon> sup hoi
<zdobersek> G I R O
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj se začne prenos?
<zdobersek> danes
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to vem..zanima me ura
<zdobersek> med 12:00 in 18:00
<CrazyLemon> srsly
<zdobersek> se zacne
<zdobersek> 15:15 mnda
<zdobersek> zacne Eurosport
<zdobersek> ob 12:00 mas danes Dunkerque
<zdobersek> giro pa ob 14:30
<zdobersek> zgleda
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/L0bMeDj76ig
<Seniorita> JCSAT-14 Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the full hosted webcast explaining the JCSAT-14 mission, shots of the rocket and some countdown net audio. SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket will deliver JCSA...«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb 10 Cloverfield Lane
<jabuk> 10 Cloverfield Lane |11 Mar 2016 103 min| Drama, Horror, Mystery
<jabuk> After getting in a car accident, a woman is held in a shelter with two men, who claim the outside world is affected by a widespread chemical attack.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.7/10 (44,246 glasov) | Tomato: 7.4/10 236 reviews (users: 3.9/5 43243 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179933
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> k
<yang> Ce nekoga prosis za neko uslugo ali je primerno koncati dopis z "V upanju na pozitivni odgovor vas lepo pozdravljam" ali je bolje napisati "Hvala in lep pozdrav" ? Oz. kako se bolj pravilno zakljuci s pozdravom ?
<yang> recimo, da se gre za formalni mail
<zdobersek> 'Hvala vnaprej'
<zdobersek> leave them no choice
<yang>  kot vljudnostna fraza za vašo prijaznost se vam že vnaprej zahvaljujemo. torej recimo "v upanju na pozitivni odgovor se vam že vnaprej zahvaljujem. Lep pozdrav"
<Matthai> idioterna, tukaj? A imajo tvoje virtualke kakšne težave?
<Matthai> jaz se ne morem na VPN povezat, niti na VNC konzolo...
<dz0ny_> https://www.facebook.com/groups/272812582821861/permalink/709728725796909/
<Seniorita> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Agitator: RE: L/Xubuntu - namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja CANON  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43720#Comment_43720
<CrazyLemon> idioterna verjetno spi..je celo noč rihtal ubuntu 16.04 :P
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=808
<Seniorita> Issue 808 - project-zero - Linux: UAF via double-fdput() in bpf(BPF_PROG_LOAD) error path - Monorail
<CrazyLemon> still not fixed on ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/jsSJbqha#nYu66os7O2EVrQHEdQmrVkOh
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> workaround..remove libfuse-dev :D
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, lol :-)
<idioterna> Matthai: ja
<idioterna> Matthai: geslo mors natipkat za luks
<Matthai> samo v konzolo ne pridem
<Matthai> xtightvncviewer localhost:5904
<Matthai> xtightvncviewer: VNC server closed connection
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> moment
<Matthai> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/glasba/intervju-valentino-kanzyani-didzej-ki-je-razburil-cerkvene-zanesenjake-in-se-bil-prisiljen-zagovarjati-pred-avstralskimi-policisti.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Valentino Kanzyani: Didžej, ki je razburil cerkvene zanesenjake in se bil prisiljen zagovarjati pred avstralskimi policisti
<Seniorita> »Valentino Kanzyani je po petih letih bivanja na Ibizi spakiral kovčke in se vrnil domov. V rodni Koper, v katerem je nazadnje bival pred 15. leti. Čeprav za zdaj še vedno ustvarja in vrti glasbo, pa si v prihodnje želi odpreti center za alternativno medicino, v katerem bi zdravil ljudi z glasbo in z delavnicami. Roko pa želi ponuditi tudi mladim didžejem.«
<Matthai> "Čeprav za zdaj še vedno ustvarja in vrti glasbo, pa si v prihodnje želi odpreti center za alternativno medicino, v katerem bi zdravil ljudi z glasbo in z delavnicami. "
<Matthai> glasbo = gandžo :-)
<yang> zdravilne zvocne kopeli z techno muzko
<idioterna> Matthai: a loh zdej probas
<idioterna> s cryptopio
<Matthai> sam mal
<Matthai> dela
<Matthai> tnx
<Matthai> evo, dela vse, tnx
<Matthai> a si updatal sistem?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> uresnic se je obesu raid kontroler
<idioterna> pa je bla lih prilka
<idioterna> pa sm upgrade naredu
<CrazyLemon> rip :(
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Viber Updates Its Desktop Linux App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_S60O1LnrXw/viber-linux-app-updated
<yang> Olee Olee Olimpija, razprodali so jutrisnjo tekmo
<zdobersek> tough luck Francis http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/papez-sanjam-o-evropi-kjer-biti-migrant-ni-zlocin.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Papež: Sanjam o Evropi, kjer biti migrant ni zločin
<Seniorita> »Papež Frančišek, ki je za zasluge pri združevanju Evrope dobil nagrado Karel Veliki, je znova poudaril, da bi morala biti Evropa odprta in večkulturna družba, ki sprejema begunce in mladim pomaga osnovati družino, tako da jim ponudi primerne službe.«
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo. Nastalo bo nekaj kratkotrajnih ploh, lahko tudi kakšna nevihta. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 18 do 23 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo dopoldne pretežno jasno, popoldne pa delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo, nastalo bo nekaj kratkotrajnih ploh ali neviht. Ponekod bo pihal veter vzhodnih smeri. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 5 do 10, na Goriškem in ob morju okoli 12, najvišje dnevne od 19 do 24 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si vidu rogliča!?!?
<CrazyLemon> madona je car
<zdobersek> aha!!!
<zdobersek> poglej ga!!
<CrazyLemon> sej ga gledam!!!
<CrazyLemon> se kittel mu ne seže do kolen!!!
<CrazyLemon> fckin champ i tell you
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/izpoved-tajnega-policijskega-sodelavca-po-navodilih-policije-sem-napisal-ovadbo-za-hildo-in-preiskoval-kdo-zeli-za-zidarja-prevzeti-dva-milijona-416563
<Seniorita> Izpoved tajnega policijskega sodelavca: Po navodilih policije sem napisal ovadbo za Hildo in preiskoval, kdo želi za Zidarja prevzeti dva milijona - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Pravnik Boris Karlovšek se je razgovoril o tem, kako je policiji pomagal kot tajni sodelavec in zanjo opravljal nekatere najbolj občutljive naloge. "Ovadil sem Hildo, ugotavljal, kdo namerava prevzeti denar za Zidarja, počel pa sem tudi stvari, ki so po evropski zakonodaji in sodni praksi prepovedane." «
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How Ubuntu Plans To Make Scopes Much Better  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tGjLR3anuNc/107271
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: I cri :'/
<zdobbie> u nice http://www.bbc.com/news/election-2016-36232392
<Seniorita> Elections: Labour's Sadiq Khan 'set to win London mayoral race' - BBC News
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<Seniorita> »Sadiq Khan looks on course to be elected London mayor - a boost to Labour after it slumped to third place in Scotland, where the SNP won again.«
<msev-> lol kanzyaniju se je mal odpelal od tabletk
<msev-> sam ma pa dobro muzko :D
<msev-> najboljši naš DJ
<msev-> ej..kul...giro
<msev-> a je bla fajn prva etapa
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: milliseconds :'/
<msev-> a ti nis gledov
<zdobbie> nis dost naviju
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mhm
<msev-> za koga navijata
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> N A S E
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu sm..res bi mu privošču da prvi GT in takoj etapo zmaga
<msev-> kdo no
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> bi gledal giro pa bi vedel
<zdobbie> ce bi v finisu v ravni crti vozu ... https://youtu.be/gumfyyNcE58?t=36s
<Seniorita> Giro D'Italia: Stage 1 - Highlights - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Action from the opening stage of the 2016 Giro D'Italia in Apeldoorn, Netherlands where Tom Dumoulin of Giant-Alpecin triumphed in the Individual Time Trial.«
<msev-> wau
<msev-> car
<msev-> o Å¡it
<msev-> kok mal mu je zmanjkal :(
<CrazyLemon> kok?
<matjaz> ja mal ane
<CrazyLemon> jah za nekoga je mal 18cm za druzga 13cm..define mal!
<msev-> nevem
<msev-> ne da se mi nazaj zavrtet
<matjaz> 1,zelomal cm
<matjaz> sej ne morem verjet. ko keš za nek športni projekt nameni država, vsi pizdijo, ko pa ga v celoti pokrijeta dve ogromni organizaciji, pa golk pizdi da niti evra nismo namaknil
<matjaz> WAT
<Matthai> ja, to je povsem logično
<Matthai> važno je, da se lahko pizdi in jamra - razlog pa ni pomemben
<Matthai> pomemben je sam akt pizdenja in jamranja :-)
<yang> A je ze kdo kdaj jedel "Alelujo" ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenian_cuisine
<Seniorita> Slovenian cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> nevem ce je to isto kot hostija
<yang> http://www.gurman.eu/leksikon.php?S=7&Article=521 se nikol nism jedu tega
<Seniorita> aleluja
<Seniorita> »slovenska ljudska postna in velikonočna jed«
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-07
<zdobbie> ni se krizanke :/
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 18.4°C @07.05.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% severozahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:45:21, Kulminacija: 11:02:54, Sončni zahod: 18:20:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 35min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> a loh uporabljaš starejšo verzijo androida na wear uri kot jo imaš ne telefonu
<CrazyLemon> ja
<msev-> lepo
<CrazyLemon> sam apiji se morajo ujemat
<CrazyLemon> lp
<msev-> ka pa novejšo verzijo
<msev-> na uri kot na telefonu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a to tut lahko :D
<zdobbie> lahko lahko
<zdobbie> ce se dovoli
<msev-> kdaj se pa dons giro začne
<pitastrudl> nevah
<idioterna> sm bil na pohodu
<msev-> kam si pohajkoval idioterna?
<idioterna> po poti spominov in tovarištva
<idioterna> okol okupirane ljubljane
<yang> taprav komunajzer
<yang> jst pa hodim vsak dan po PST
<yang> ne rabim it ko je gneca
<msev-> noice jutr bo tut lep dan
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dons morm it na ene rojstne dneve bom cel dan žrl
<msev-> :D
<yang> msev-: nasledn teden se lahko kaj zmenva za kaksen hrib
<msev-> možn :)
<msev-> razn če me bo zjebala dohtarca
<msev-> k mam u sredo pregled
<yang> dobro opravi
<msev-> tn
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> kdaj pa si mislu
<msev-> a vseen ker dan
<msev-> pa a vseen kok zahtevn hrib :D
<idioterna> yang: fasista pa res ni blo nobenga dons ja
<idioterna> so se poskril
<idioterna> ste se*
<zdobbie> par jih gre zvecer na tekmo
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a je un derbi viole olimpija?
<msev-> a kko
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> the ride was ok..the lunch was awesome
<yang> msev-: se ze pocasi zbirajo tule za derbi
<yang> malo se oblaci
<yang> msev-: se bova kej nasledn tedn sproti zmenla za kak hrib
<msev-> yang bom vidu v kakšni formi bom :D
<yang> idioterna: BTC je cez 400 eur
<yang> msev-: ni panike
<msev-> yang, a boš na tekmi?
<yang> https://www.tradingview.com/x/y4VOBkpi/
<yang> ne
<yang> bo pa ziher noro
<msev-> a so to kšni digitalni coini?
<yang> pa slis se kle do mene, k sem direkt nasprot stadiona
<msev-> ja zihr bo...pomoje tut dobra tekma :D
<msev-> ampak zihr bojo tut bakle pa to
<yang> nisem tok za ta fuzbal navdusen
<msev-> k neznajo normaln navijat
<msev-> :D
<yang> skor vec je policistov pa varnostnikov kot navijacev
<yang> ma to je za primitiven folk
<yang> sem delal recimo na kosarki
<yang> pa hodjo normalni
<yang> ni incidentov
<yang> na fuzbalu pa je zmer neki
<msev-> mja
<msev-> razn če reprezentanca igra
<msev-> tm je pomoje bl normalno
<msev-> ql 20:15
<yang> zato pa pravjo derbi, ko prideta dva najbolj nasprotna kluba skupaj
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTnMKAsFVhA
<Seniorita> Mars rover made on 3d Printer (Street test) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Then I plan to install FPV system and make robotic arm motor: https://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=26268 These powerful motors...«
<yang> jst bom raj jane vebra poslusal takrat
<msev-> lej to kašn hud ta rover
<msev-> kdo j to
<msev-> a je to kšn političar :D
<yang> radijski voditelj, ma dobre glasbene oddaje o ameriski folk muzki ob sobotah
<msev-> aja zanimivo
<msev-> a pol country rd poslušaš?
<yang> tut
<yang> vse poslusam
<msev-> fletn
<msev-> a baofenga pol Å¡e ni, bo pol nasledn tedn?
<yang> nasledn tedn bo ja
<yang> sej glih prov, k bom mal vec na cajtu
<idioterna> yang: vem
<idioterna> sm jih prodal 10 za 462 usd
<yang> jst pa 0.5 za 200 eur
<CrazyLemon> js pa 0.0 za 0.0€
<msev-> Pismo ce bi na zacetku investiral v to kaj bi blo dobr zj haha
<idioterna> hm se en sell sm mel za 475
<idioterna> pa ni su skoz
<yang> msev-: jst sem imel 100 BTCjev
<idioterna> vidm da je slodo463
<yang> takrat so bli vredni ~10 usd
<idioterna> no sej bo slo se gor i guess
<yang> 100 BTC = 10 usd , 1 BTC 0,1 usd
<yang> idioterna: verjetno bo slo spet na 350 eur
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> zdej sm itak ze vec k za 20k prodal
<idioterna> tko da se ne sekiram
<yang> a rabs za dopust
<idioterna> ne, bratu morm dt za nova stresna okna
<idioterna> k je puscat zacel
<yang> jst bi tut mel enga tacga brata k ma dost BTCjev
<yang> no, lepo da pomagas
<CrazyLemon> 20k za strešna okna.. they must be huge
<idioterna> 20k?
<CrazyLemon>  <idioterna>: zdej sm itak ze vec k za 20k prodal  <idioterna>: ne, bratu morm dt za nova stresna okna
<idioterna> 4.2k sm dobu za 10 btc
<idioterna> 4 okna so 2k
<idioterna> ostalo bo pa se za sanirat stvari k so se zarad zamakanja poskodvale
<yang> https://www.tradingview.com/x/1FzoBW41/
<yang> zgleda se dost podobno cena drzi na vseh exchangih
<yang> idioterna: men je kraken fajn, ker ne zahtevajo kopije ID-ja, pr Bitstampu pa zahtevajo za trading oz. povsod
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> jsm na krakenu prodal dons
<yang> ti bi lahk unim na bitstampu reku, da mi potrdijo racun brez Id-ja hehe
<idioterna> okol polnoci je su order skos
<yang> evo ze kruljo
<idioterna> a pohodniki :)
<yang> derbijasi
<idioterna> komunjare ti bojo blok podrle
<yang> nekam bi se moral spravt za ene 4 urce
<yang> sem ze bil v BTCju dans
<idioterna> pejt na pohod
<yang> sej sem bil
<yang> do btcja pa nazaj
<idioterna> potrosnik.
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/slovenija-se-je-osamosvajala-astronavti-pa-so-posiljali-prva-e-sporocila-iz-vesolja-416278
<Seniorita> Slovenija se je osamosvajala, astronavti pa so pošiljali prva e-sporočila iz vesolja - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Leto 1991. Jugoslavija razpade, Slovenija se osamosvoji, na Balkanu se začne vojna. Kaj pa drugod po svetu? Rodi se prva spletna stran, zaživijo prenosni računalniki, astronavti pa iz vesolja pošljejo prvo elektronsko sporočilo.«
<CrazyLemon> kr reklama za ubuntu.si..
<msev-> Haha
<yang> "murija, murija" skandirajo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdFgd_Qyhdo
<Seniorita> Captain Europe (Captain America Parody) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We all know about Captain America, but what about other countries? Here are some of the captains in Europe. This is based on stereotypes and references from ...«
<idioterna> yang: ti bi loh slovenskiga posnel
<idioterna> "za minimalca ze ne bom heroj"
<yang> presenecen sem nad tem, da je relativno malo huliganstva po naselju, vse kar pokvarijo je znotraj stadiona
<msev-> Kaj nj bi to pomen
<msev-> L
<msev-> A hocjo macka murija
<idioterna> murija je polcaj
<yang> captain russia je sor kt fuzinski rap
<yang> skor
<msev-> Bols captain russia kt captain america
<msev-> :-)
<idioterna> a ti tut ne maras gejev
<msev-> Kdo js
<msev-> Ne nimam nobenga posebnga odnosa
<msev-> Zakaj
<idioterna> ja k rusi so se obrnl
<yang> idioterna: ce se hocs tepst mas dans idealno priliko, sam s salom prid ogrnen
<idioterna> in zdej drzava kaznuje geje
<idioterna> yang: nikol se nism hotu tepst
<msev-> Aja ne js sm mislu iz tega stalisca da amerika se vmesava na bliznjem vzhodu pa nam pol povzroca tezave k smo kao zavezniki
<yang> najbolj je zoprno pol ko zacne helikopter letat, pa leta gor ene 3 ure
<msev-> A ni fajn gledat teh helikopterjev
<yang> ne
<yang> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/07/donald-trump-penis-painting-ilma-gore
<Seniorita> Illma Gore: 'If anyone is going to be threatened by a small penis, it's Trump' | US news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Artist whose painting of nude Trump went viral gives her account of being the target of his campaign’s hate machine and being physically attacked in LA«
<yang> https://yandex.com/company/
<Seniorita> Yandex
<Seniorita> »Yandex is one of the largest internet companies in Europe, operating Russia’s most popular search engine and its most visited website. We also operate in Ukraine, Kazakhstan, Belarus and Turkey. Our mission is to help people discover new opportunities in their lives«
<msev-> a ma kdo od vs gikov kšno android wear uro
<pitastrudl> zdi se mi dost neprakticno ker pol bi meu Å¡e eno napravo, da morm skrbet da je nafilana
<pitastrudl> drugače ni spet tok napačna
<msev-> but its amazing
<pitastrudl> kindof
<pitastrudl> nism vidu dost slovencov k jo ma
<msev-> da greš v hribe npr
<msev-> pa ti kaže pot
<pitastrudl> lol
<msev-> pa kje si na poti
<msev-> pa take
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> ponavad maš markacije za to
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> da vidš grafično kok maš še do vrha
<msev-> ja sj to vem
<msev-> sam da maš filling tko prbližn kok časa boš še hodu
<pitastrudl> ah, spoils the fun
<idioterna> nikol nism ure nosu
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> sovrazm wearable devices
<msev-> al pa da kj automataš iz ure
<pitastrudl> js bi meu uro sam se bojim da bi postal "odvisen" od gledanja na uro
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dons sm lih naroču eno :D
<msev-> sony smartwatch 3
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pocen je bla 130 eur
<pitastrudl> btw, pr javascriptu, če imaš v div elemente, kako spremeniš css property vseh elementov
<pitastrudl> ker ce bi sou preko IDja bi moral narediti kak loop al neki sčarat
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/75b16693e5a1df78313a54d2f9bf5cae
<Seniorita> game.html · GitHub
<pitastrudl> recimo tukaj, narišem ful teh div elementov z enim CSS propertyem
<pitastrudl> ampak ker je 24 elementov z id-jem "tile_xx" bi blo res potratno pisat loop za to
<pitastrudl> je kaka funkcija z regexom?
<msev-> zj moram sam še pogruntat kko bi s kšnim wear appom interfaceal home automation stuff
<pitastrudl> imaš tasker?
<msev-> nimam
<msev-> sam to bi bla opcija ja
<msev-> je pa tut ena free podobna aplikacija, se imenuje "Automate"
<idioterna> pitastrudl: a navadn js?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: al mas jquery
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  da
<pitastrudl> navadn js
<idioterna> navadn js je painful
<msev-> sam moram pogruntat če tist plugin AutoWear deal skupaj s temu Automateam
<idioterna> ne znam!
<idioterna> mislm, bi znal
<pitastrudl> damnit
<msev-> če ne bo treba pa tasker nabavt
<idioterna> sam bi se mogu kr potrudt
<pitastrudl> it's ok
<idioterna> jquery je pa
<pitastrudl> msev-:  hočš delat automation na androidu brez taskerja?
<pitastrudl> pffffff
<pitastrudl> noob :D
<idioterna> $("#mydiv").children().css("propertyname", "propertyvalue");
<msev-> a ti ga maš pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> tko že par let
<msev-> in kaj počneš kj
<pitastrudl> neki
<idioterna> k pride domov przge radio
<pitastrudl> ne velik sam neki
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> ko pridem domov se mi prizge wifi
<pitastrudl> lahko bi prizigal komp
<pitastrudl> z wake on lan
<idioterna> ja vse zivo se da
<pitastrudl> sam je itak skos przgan
<pitastrudl> ja valda
<idioterna> mislm, loh nevem
<pitastrudl> pa imaš še toliko pluginov da glava peče
<idioterna> v enem kriziscu k si mel ze velik nesrec
<idioterna> nastimas da ti piskat zacne predn prpeles not
<idioterna> da te spomne
<pitastrudl> hah
<pitastrudl> lepa
<idioterna> alneki
<msev-> pitastrzdk dost kul
<pitastrudl> men tasker synca vse fodlerje na sdkartici
<pitastrudl> folderje*
<pitastrudl> z dropboxom
<pitastrudl> pa premika fajle na sdkartico, za appe ki ne podpirajo tega
<pitastrudl> lahko tudi delaš appe z taskerjem
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> svega i svašta
<pitastrudl> powerfull app
<msev-> zakon
<pitastrudl> pač lej
<pitastrudl> splača se ga
<idioterna> no js ga nimam na telefonu zdej
<pitastrudl> če ga rabiš
<idioterna> ce ga mas te majo pol za terorista verjetn
<pitastrudl> ja valda
<idioterna> k teroristi to najbrz uporablajo za kebab alerting
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> haha
<pitastrudl> da te spomne kdaj pa kje morš eksplodirat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> "your target will be coming up on the left, but please be careful and don't damage the cevabdzinica on the other side of the road"
<msev-> hahaha
<idioterna> no, verjetn to v arabscini rece tko da
<idioterna> ale ba sahera menli
<idioterna> al kva se ze derejo uni
<idioterna> u insurgencyju
<msev-> idioterna ti si čist naštudiral to
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> totally
<msev-> no evo js bom mel uro :D
<msev-> zj loh tvoj pas pržgem
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> a ponesrec
<msev-> če boš preveč dobr pr surganju
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> "lej k sm novo uro kupu lej kaj loh nardis"
<idioterna> "..."
<idioterna> :boom:
<msev-> pol pa me sam še kšn mini pc presenet ostalo že vse mam :D
<msev-> čist računalniško opremljen
<msev-> aja razn raspberry-pi-jev k jih moram shitload kupt
<msev-> tole uro si je blo težko opravičt, ampak je bil hiking dobr cilj :D
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> a zna mert heart rate
<msev-> ja če maš bluetooth pas
<msev-> k uni na roki so itak worthless
<msev-> ma pa svoj internal gps
<msev-> tko da lah hikaš brez mobija
<idioterna> hm hm
<idioterna> js mam bluetooth pas
<idioterna> pa ga ne rabm
<msev-> a ga prodaš za very cheap
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> sam je shitty, okol 20 ur se mi zdi da sam zdrzi baterija
<idioterna> ja pomoje ti ga loh tut for free posodm za neki casa
<idioterna> pa pol pozabm komu sm ga
<msev-> noice
<msev-> no dj mal bi ga sprobaval
<msev-> pol ti ga pa vrnem al pa odkupm
<idioterna> morm poiskat
<msev-> sam pomoje bi se naveličat
<idioterna> a si kej u lublan drug tedn
<msev-> se mi neb dal skoz navlečt to gor
<msev-> ja sm
<idioterna> ja js mam ant+ zdej
<idioterna> no bos tle napisu ko bos u mestu
<idioterna> pa prbicikliram kam
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> naslednji ubuntu-si meeting :)
<msev-> yanga sm zanč srečal na bledu
<idioterna> on je cudn, njega se mors izogibat
<idioterna> avto ma, pa helikopterjov ne mara
<msev-> lol
<msev-> sj js mam tut avto a sm že pol čudn :D
<msev-> sam helikopterji so mi pa kul :P haha
<idioterna> na pol ja
<idioterna> nisi cist
<msev-> haha :)
<msev-> nč moram pičit mal še vn, se slišmo
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> msev-: ni helikopterja se danes
<idioterna> you're a lucky guy
<idioterna> sej so rekl da so dons stajerci mirni
<idioterna> je blo prej na radiju k sm palacinke peku
<yang> hehe
<yang> enkrat je baje derbi odpadel, ker niso mogli zagotoviti zadost policajev
<yang> lani al predlani
<idioterna> lani
<idioterna> ko je bla "begunska kriza"
<yang> aha
<yang> Evo glasbeni vecer Janeta Vebra na RSLO1
<idioterna> brezveze!
<idioterna> kaj nam skos vsiljujes!
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  mi je uspel
<pitastrudl> sm mogu loop nardit :(
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/pitastrudl/58bd0c3dd0af7d266320278fdb365030
<Seniorita> test.html · GitHub
<pitastrudl> celo nek regex ma! :D
<zdobbie> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/may/04/woman-defied-neo-nazis-sweden-tess-asplund-viral-photograph
<Seniorita> Woman who defied 300 neo-Nazis at Swedish rally speaks of anger | World news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Tess Asplund, who was photographed with fist raised in lone protest against far-right activists, says she acted on impulse«
<zdobbie> your indentation is ... whacky
<pitastrudl> indeed
<CrazyLemon> msev- a si sploh prebral kak review preden si kupu uro? :)
<yang> idioterna: a ti si bil v Novosibirsk mestu ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> v rusiji sm bil v moskvi pa v omsku, bratsku, irkutsku, ulan-ude pa nauški
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/k3r26-8t6Gqcx3DSgFwMJ391CCbK_07TsxHdVih--nJNTe5Tnl43HOPJ4J70MXMfjXL39_8DpSg=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> pa nikjer drugje
<yang> ampak si se peljal s transibirsko skozi novosibirsk ?
<yang> pise, da se tam ustavlja
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> sej se nism po celi poti pelu
<yang> aha
<idioterna> vecino rusije sm z letalom prepotoval
<idioterna> od tega najvec s tu-154
<idioterna> ful zanimivo letalo
<yang> jaz pa sem mislil da si sel z vlakom iz moskve do mongolije
<yang> to se vozis drugace kaksnih 10 dni
<idioterna> ja
<yang> sosed je mel pa tudi smolo danes
<yang> z zeno sta sla v salzburg, da bi si ogledala nek muzej
<yang> in sta rekla da je bil zaprt
<yang> sta prisla nazaj
<idioterna> http://www.feelthemath.org/
<Seniorita> feel the math
<Seniorita> »Bernie Sanders could still win in what will almost certainly be a contested convention. BECAUSE MATH.«
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<idioterna> http://usuncut.com/politics/maine-democratic-party-just-got-rid-superdelegate-system/
<Seniorita> Maine Democratic Party Abolishes Superdelegates
<Seniorita> »An amendment to eliminate the influence of superdelegates just passed overwhelmingly at the Maine Democratic Party’s statewide convention. Rep. Diane Russell (D-Portland), who introduced the amendment, told US Uncut that the measure was passed by a single voice vote, followed by chants of “Ber-nie! Ber-nie!” “I never expected this kind of response from the amendment,” […]«
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> kako napreduje knjiga?
<e1e> bolj počasi ampak gre...
<CrazyLemon> !g scribus
<Seniorita> Scribus – Open Source Desktop Publishing https://www.scribus.net/
<CrazyLemon> če ti kaj pomaga :)
<e1e> ja to uporabljam...
<e1e> oz se še učim uporabljat zravn...
<e1e> recimo, da mi neke osnovne stvari že grejo oz. sm že našla par stvari, kako pohitrit določene zadeve
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y20CLumT2Sg
<Seniorita> Sébastien Loeb's Record Setting Pikes Peak Run - Full POV - YouTube
<Seniorita> »For more Pikes Peak coverage visit:http://win.gs/MqRtU7 Watch Rhys Millen's Full Run: http://youtu.be/rnTkneFqHy8 After months of anticipation, Sébastien Loe...«
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<e1e> vprašanje, rada bi, da bi bile vse slike 300dpi, je mogoče ugotoviti katere niso in jih spremenit, ne da bi vsako sliko posebi odprla?
<CrazyLemon> e1e vse se da..samo vprašanje je kateri ukaz/program rabiš :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon neki kar je čim bolj enostavnega... kako pa?
<CrazyLemon> e1e čim bl enostavno ne bo šlo :D
<e1e> hehe no pa tak, da bom razumela
<e1e> CrazyLemon pol pa čim bolj učinkovita, pa z čim manj dela? lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e hmm ja
<CrazyLemon> težava je ta DPI
<CrazyLemon> nikjer ne najdem podatkov o DPI
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da se bo moralo nekako prekalkulirat :D
<e1e> no sej v gimpu piše, če odprem datoteke, sam se mi ne da vse odpirat, da bi preverla...
<CrazyLemon> e1e v terminalu napiši identify -verbose slika.png
<e1e> CrazyLemon slika.png pomeni ime slike?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..
<CrazyLemon> pač ukaz ti izpiše ogromno informacij o sliki
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj je potrebno izluščit tisto kar te zanima
<CrazyLemon> in napisat skript ki ti potem napiše katere moraš spremenit da bodo ustrezali tvojim merilom
<e1e> a slučano ne sme bit presledkov v imenu datotek?
<CrazyLemon> e1e uporabi TAB za dokončanje imena datotek
<CrazyLemon> torej če je slika
<CrazyLemon> "Moje super awesome slike"
<CrazyLemon> napišeš Moje[tab]
<CrazyLemon> in ti dokonča/predlaga vse kar se začne na Moje
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa sama napišeš "Moje super awesome slike.png"
<CrazyLemon> ali pa Moje\ super\ awesome\ slike.png
<CrazyLemon> ampak se mi zdi da sm najdu en ukaz
<CrazyLemon> sam da Å¡e preverim v gimpu
<e1e> CrazyLemon simple, sam morš prvo znat napisat skript lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e kje dobiš dpi v gimpu
<CrazyLemon> pa kakšna je sploh razlika med dpi pa ppi?
<e1e> Image Image properties...
<e1e> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> preklet gimp!
<e1e> al pa print resolution za x in y, nevem če je isto
<CrazyLemon> gimp mi ne pokaže menija na 16.04
<e1e> pol je sigurn Ubuntu kriv ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne..to pa že ne!
<e1e> haha
<e1e> men ga pokaže na 15.10 :p
<CrazyLemon> e1e no pol boš sama mogla preverit tale ukaz
<CrazyLemon> pojdi v terminal
<CrazyLemon> in pojdi v imenik kjer imaš eno sliko
<CrazyLemon> nato skopiraj tole not
<CrazyLemon> identify -format "%[fx:int(resolution.x*2.54)]\n" moja-slika.png
<CrazyLemon> pač moja-slika.png zamenjaš z imenom slike
<CrazyLemon> nato primerjaj izpis s podatki iz gimpa
<CrazyLemon> seveda..zdaj so mi vsi meniji zginli.. pof.. ubuntu! brb reboot
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha, pa si ja reku, da Ubuntu, pa res ni nič kriv, pa vse dela?
<CrazyLemon> yay..reboot pomagal :)
<CrazyLemon> menije vidim..menije vidim!!
<CrazyLemon> e1e torej tebe zanima resolution: X x Y ppi ?
<e1e> haha, a si dobu moje zadnje sporočilo? lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e to da ubuntu ni nič kriv? sem ja..res ni kriv :P
<e1e> haha, kk so pa pol meniji zginal lol
<CrazyLemon> to je gimp kriv :P
<e1e> ja itak lol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tako hejtaš ubuntu? :/
<e1e> sej ga ne ;)
<CrazyLemon> [23:43:30] <CrazyLemon>: e1e torej tebe zanima resolution: X x Y ppi ?
<msev-> haha
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja nevem kaj je bolj prav... vrjetno dpi, če ga rabim pol za tiskanje?
<CrazyLemon> e1e meni gimp ne izpiše dpi-ja
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja nevem, ne spoznam se tulk na te zadeve...
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja js tudi ne :D
<CrazyLemon> vse moje slike majo resolution 72x72
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<CrazyLemon> aha...to pomeni 72 pixels per inch
<CrazyLemon> kako boš ti dobila 300 js pojma nimam :D
<e1e> a si jih z mobijem sliku?
<CrazyLemon> e1e sm ja
<CrazyLemon> mam tudi z digitalcem slike..moment
<CrazyLemon> identify -format "%w x %h %x x %y\n" Slike/KANJONING-LOG\ POD\ MANGARTOM/Picture\ 010.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 3264 x 2448 180 x 180
<CrazyLemon> tole je z digitalcem
<CrazyLemon> 180ppi
<CrazyLemon> hmm ok...eno novo sliko rabim
<CrazyLemon> ta je že v letih
<e1e> no js mislim, da tiste ko sm s mobijem majo slabše... tist kar sm pa skenirala(oz je že blo) pa ma 300x300
<CrazyLemon> e1e zakaj si jih pa z mobijem slikale?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj jih nisi poskenirala?
<CrazyLemon> očitno vse moje slike z digitalcem so bile slikane leta 2013 :D
<CrazyLemon> pa 2008!
<e1e> CrazyLemon verjetno tiste, ki so ble na steni oz v knjigi, ki je nism dobila za domov... oz ni za skenirat, slike pa vseen hoče met lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah..ne bo ravno lepo za videt v knjigi..slike ki so bile dvakrat slikane :)
<e1e> hehe, ja no kaj nej... se bom poskusla približat najbolši možni resoluciji...
<CrazyLemon> poskenaj!
<e1e> js nism v zadnjem letu nič slikala na fotoaparat... hmm oz nič nism dala na pc
<e1e> sliko s steklom?
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj z indigo ? :P
<e1e> haha
<CrazyLemon> js mam od avgusta lani slike..oziroma zadnjih nekaj let se kr ponavljajo.. same kolesarske
<e1e> js mam različne, od rož, do hrane, narave, otrok... tud dirk :p , čeprav lani nism nikjer bla :(
<CrazyLemon> kaj?! nič dirk!? kako si lahko preživela leto?! :D
<e1e> haha, bolj težko lol sam vseen, zdravje prvo... prevroče je blo takrat, ko sm hotla it na dirko...
<e1e> en let prej me je pa sred avgusta zebl ko je blo sam 15°C haha
<CrazyLemon> a si bila na triglavu takrat?
<e1e> ne na češkem lol
<CrazyLemon> kul
<CrazyLemon> nič..ura je čas in čas je za posteljo
<e1e> ja res je... še en naporn dirkaški dan čaka lol
<e1e> ln
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..jutri je počitek pa giro :>
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-08
<jabuk> M 2.9 > 30.km  J od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @08/05/2016 03:45:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.2+N,+15.18+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 24.km  J od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @08/05/2016 07:57:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+15.2+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/kaznovalec-ki-bo-kot-predsednik-filipinov-poklal-kriminalce/392440
<Seniorita> Kaznovalec, ki bo kot predsednik Filipinov poklal kriminalce :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Dolgoletni župan, borec proti korupciji in kriminalu, levičar, ženskar, a res povsem brez dlake na jeziku, tako da bi njegove izjave in napovedi v zadrego spravile še Donalda Trumpa.«
<CrazyLemon> run dz0ny_ run!
<CrazyLemon> http://play.eslgaming.com/new-games/pc/insurgency/open/community-cup-47-beginners/
<Seniorita> Insurgency 5on5 Community Cup #47 Beginners | ESL Play
<Seniorita> »World leading platform for esports. Play CS:GO, LoL, CoD, FIFA, SC2, WoT and more against real opponents for prizes and cash.«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon lepo vreme je zuni
<pitastrudl> bi Å¡el na kavo? :D
<pitastrudl> im bored
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..masturbate
<pitastrudl> nah
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pejt pol en krog s kolesom
<pitastrudl> maybe i will!
<CrazyLemon> a se spozna kdo na tale setInterval() v js/coffeescriptu ?
<CrazyLemon> torej preprost setInterval () -> console.log(ure,minute,sekunde) , 2000
<CrazyLemon> mi vsaki 2s izpiše vedno enak čas
<CrazyLemon> and i have no idea why
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za settimeout
<CrazyLemon> interval: 12:12:12
<CrazyLemon> timeout: 12:58:4
<CrazyLemon> interval: 12:12:12
<CrazyLemon> timeout: 12:58:4
<zdobbie> ure, minute, sekunde so kaj?
<zdobbie> spremenljivke?
<CrazyLemon> date format ja
<CrazyLemon> date.getHours() .getMinutes() and so on
<zdobbie> ja date ustvaris sam enkrat
<CrazyLemon> in bi pričakoval da se bodo spremenljivke prav tako spreminjale
<CrazyLemon> hmm!
<zdobbie> dej, pokaz ze code
<zdobbie> razen ce delas za SOVO!
<zdobbie> in ne smes!
<zdobbie> kazat kode
<zdobbie> new Date() naredi nov object, in takrat poskenira dejanski cas
<CrazyLemon> ja..i gotcha
<CrazyLemon> but i do not understand zakaj dela tko kot dela :D
<CrazyLemon> https://jsfiddle.net/n893qqq9/17/ glej tukaj recimo
<Seniorita> Edit fiddle - JSFiddle
<Seniorita> »Test your JavaScript, CSS, HTML or CoffeeScript online with JSFiddle code editor.«
<CrazyLemon> interval piše vedno enak čas..čeprav sm dal znotraj date object
<CrazyLemon> timeout pa posodablja čas!
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ni znotraj timeouta date objecta!
<CrazyLemon> in ne razumem zakaj
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: It’s Now Even Easier to Install Color Emoji on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/h020UwTmnhk/emoji-one-font-linux-ppa-easy-install
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: look harder
<zdobbie> kaj delas v setIntervalu
<zdobbie> P E B K A C
<zdobbie> like, proven
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to kar počnem v timeoutu
<CrazyLemon> čisti copy paste je
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: then copy-paste it again
<CrazyLemon> sam da sm dodal zravn še today = new date object da je vedno nov object/dejanski čas
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko v timeoutu tega ni..in bi mogu bit vedno enak čas
<zdobbie> 	hours = today.getHours()
<zdobbie> 	minutes = today.getHours()
<zdobbie> 	seconds = today.getHours()
<zdobbie> the fuck is this
<CrazyLemon> loooooool
<CrazyLemon> aja..sj ti pravim čisti copy paste :P
<zdobbie> tis se huj k msev-
<CrazyLemon> ne me žalit no :(
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne vem kako za vraga je to pršlo tam
<CrazyLemon> da nisi ti urejal ta fiddle pa me je.. v glavo!?
<zdobbie> if only
<CrazyLemon> anyway..hvala za date thingie!
<zdobbie> zanimivo je, k ti je izpisoval cas iz prihodnosti
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo je dejstvo da to prej ni bilo tako! mogoče ko sm ctrl z-jav se neki zmešalo fiddleu
<CrazyLemon> ker sm dobesedno naprej napisal interval in nato copy pasteal za timeout
<CrazyLemon> in seveda zdaj zaprem atom ..ta me ne opozori da imam unsaved changes in zgubim vse spremembe
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/05/death-by-gps/
<Seniorita> Death by GPS | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Why do we follow digital maps into dodgy places?«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sh1ts gonna hit the fan
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/ieTQvIdG-Vo
<Seniorita> Welcome To Hell - Driver Escapes Fort McMurray Fire - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Video Courtesy: youtube.com/channel/UCmyRXbKxO1C_YD4xHpasgzw A driver in Fort McMurray barely escapes a catastrophic wildfire that has devastated his town. T...«
<pitastrudl> rip
<msev-> <zdobbie> [12:09:36] tis se huj k msev-
<msev-> <CrazyLemon> [12:09:52] ne me žalit no :(
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> true story :>
<msev-> indeed
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sj veš da smo trenutno v CEST in ne CET?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Mint 18 Is Getting a Brand New Look  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7O8Q6FX4RXk/linux-mint-y-theme-default-18
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<pitastrudl> ping
<jabuk> pitastrudl: pong
<pitastrudl> nice
<msev-> lepa tema ane
<msev-> tanova od minta
<msev-> Sup niggaz
<CrazyLemon> tale gnome-calendar je tak piece of sh1te software da kr boli glava
<CrazyLemon> sploh se zadeve ne syncajo ko ustvariš dogodek
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenim tega da se dan začne z nedeljo in sploh ni nastavitve za karkoli druzga
<upd> hm
<upd> !g gnome-calendar set week starting day
<Seniorita> How to set Monday as the first day of the week in GNOME Calendar ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/6016/how-to-set-monday-as-the-first-day-of-the-week-in-gnome-calendar-applet
<msev-> Its the gnome way!!
<dretnx> Kako bi v angleščini poimenoval stran, kjer so našteta moja IT znanja in reference?
<dretnx> portfolio?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<msev-> Indeed
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: RE: Nameščanje paketov deb prek Programi Ubuntu na 16.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43721#Comment_43721
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Agitator: RE: L/Xubuntu - namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja CANON  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43722#Comment_43722
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: L/Xubuntu - namestitev tiskalnika in skenerja CANON  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43723#Comment_43723
<CrazyLemon> insurgency is ON
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> is it?
<idioterna> a pridem not?
<idioterna> nism zihr da hocm :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-01
<metalcamp> dan!
<zdobbie> a jutr je praznik?
<matjaz> seveda!
<lynxlynx> spet :)
<zdobbie> BANDA RDECA
<zdobbie> kdo bo pa delu!
<zdobbie> (speed- :D)
<CrazyLemon> končno sm ratal pravi specialka
<zdobbie> I'll be the judge of that
 * CrazyLemon prejel prvo grožnjo na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> specialkar*
<zdobbie> off to #policija-si please
<CrazyLemon> thats like #lugos .. absolutely no activity
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzQpkQ1etdA
<jabuk> NROL-76 Launch Webcast - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> za tiste ki ste zamudili
<zdobbie> nisem
<CrazyLemon> seveda nisi če sm ti ravno linkal!
<zdobbie> torej prevzames krivdo?
<CrazyLemon> not guilty
<CrazyLemon> a je že kdo mel MSI matično?
<CrazyLemon> tale dz0ny_ me včeraj konkretno zaj... :)
<CrazyLemon> sm že bil odločen da kupim asusovo pol pa on pride pa omenja type-c
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6P9dfCqW-g
<jabuk> MSI B350 Tomahawk Review & Linux Test - YouTube
<jabuk> MSI B350 Tomahawk Product Page: https://goo.gl/g7jMpM I can only recommend this motherboard for limited overclocking and Linux use cases; Linux is fine, but ...
<CrazyLemon> NOTE: You may need to blacklist the AMD GPIO driver with kernel greater than 4.9 because of problems with AMD GPIO. Kernel 4.11 seems to have this fixed. The system is otherwise usable without AMD GPIO functionality.
<zdobbie> a bodeš ryzen kupo?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/fNbbf8
<jabuk> Ryzen 5 1600 3.2GHz 6-Core, GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB ACX 2.0, Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker Deutschland
<yang> ž/win 2
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<Beni> Zdravo
<Guest41036> Zanima me enable star
<Guest41036> Stvar
<Guest41036> K instaliram ubuntu
<Guest41036> Mi wifi dela samo od blizu
<Guest41036> Sent Pravi dva metra
<Guest41036> Grem u drugo sobo
<Guest41036> Ne  dela
<Guest41036> Vse ostler nap rave zaznajo wifi moja  laptop
<Guest41036> Nicesar
<Guest41036> Halal zanima pomoc
<yang> Guest41036: se pravi do dveh metrov ti deluje wifi vec pa ne
<yang> potem imas verjetno pravilno nastavitev, samo signal verjetno ne seže dalj ? Če ne bi imel pravilnih nastavitev ti tudi do dveh metrov ne bi delovalo
<yang> znotraj linuxa-ubuntuja kot je meni znano se ne dodaja nekih nastavitev za jakost signala, je pa res da cim so vmes stene iz zeleza signal upada
<Guest41036> Sam pa  na vseh drugih napravah lovi
<Guest41036> Laptop pa tudi  nezaznava ostalih omrezij
<Guest41036> K sm imel win10 je vse najdl
<yang> imas program "network-manager"
<Guest41036> Ja
<Guest41036> Pa mi skoz pise wifi onemogoceno
<Guest41036> k se priblizam wifi pa cez par min samompoveze
<yang> hm
<Guest41036> zdj bom se 3nkrwt na nov instaliru
<yang> ne rabis na novo ubuntuja instalirat
<yang> samo wifi moras pravilno  nastaviti po nekih navodilih
<yang> ce bos na novo instaliral ubuntu, lahko da bo ista napaka
<Guest41036> kako pa da nastimam tam wifi
<yang> tole is pogledal ?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VVosf9p5GM
<yang> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless.html
<jabuk> Wireless Networking
<Guest41036> jap
<Guest41036> sam tam k temu kaze da instalira driver je pr men vse prazno
<Guest41036> nikjer ni za update
<Guest41036> kak bi moral men pravilno kazat
<yang> a lahko nekam pastas kar imas v /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<yang> http://paste.debian.net
<jabuk> Debian Pastezone
<yang> mogoce nimas vseh depositorijev vkljucenih
<yang> pa ce bos potem posodobil sources.list ti bo morda naslo driver, ti bom  napisal kako
<Guest41036> tkako dobim sources
<Guest41036> kako
<yang> odpres terminal
<yang> xterm ali kaksen drug
<yang> pa vpises
<yang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<yang> pa kopiras to na http://paste.debian.net
<yang> terminali so v "system tools" meniju oz. nevem kaj mas ti za en menu
<Guest41036> dobil sem pa nikakor na net ne morem
<Guest41036> niti z kablom
<yang> hm
<yang> to imas dva racunalnika, tega s katerega tipkas in drugega z ubuntu ?
<Guest41036> tolenje tablca
<yang> kako pa je priklopljen ubuntu racunalnik s kablom, kaj je se vmes, malo opisi setup
<Guest41036> evo glih uspel dal goe
<Guest41036> ben
<Guest41036> pod ben
<Guest41036> normalno optika do modema
<Guest41036> od modema kabel p6 do laptopa
<yang> ok
<yang> jaz pridem cez kako urco nazaj
<yang> morda ti bo kdo ze pred tem lahko svetoval
<Guest41036> ok
<yang> kar pocakaj tule
<Guest41036> cakam hvala
<yang> problem je ker ne mores pastebinati (kopirati) nobenih nastavitev z laptopa, ker nimas povezave z njim do interneta...
<Guest41036> zdej mm
<yang> cudno da network-manager tega ne zazna
<Guest41036> kabel
<yang> a ti dela zdaj internet preko kabla ?
<Guest41036> ja
<yang> ok potem pastebinaj
<Guest41036> sej sm
<yang> tisto /etc/apt/sources.list
<yang> se vrnem kasneje
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/MSI-X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON/dp/B06WWR533P/ :D
<Guest41036> ok
<ben______> ven me je vrgel sem nazaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ don't be silly ..carbon gre na kolo ne na matično
<ben______> .
<CrazyLemon> ben______ kaj za eno kartico pa imaš gor?
<ben______> realtek semiconducer co. ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe wireles network adapter hp x029ng
<ben______> sm mel linuk normalno gor na starejsem laptopu je vse delal tip top zdej pa sploh nvm ka bi lahka blo
<CrazyLemon> jah a je bil starejsi laptop identičen trenutnemu? :)
<ben______> ne
<ben______> slabsi je bil
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..torej nemoreš primerjat starejši laptop s tem :)
<ben______> ja tompamti dam prav
<CrazyLemon> kateri ubuntu imaš gor?
<ben______> 17.04
<ben______> zesty zapus
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-trusty-realtek.html
<jabuk> Fix for the Realtek RTL8723BE driver in Ubuntu Trusty
<jabuk> Short tutorial explaining how to troubleshoot and fix problems with the Realtek RTL8723BE Wireless card & driver in Ubuntu Trusty and derivatives, covering kernel module tweaks, compilations, additional reading and resources, and more
<CrazyLemon> poskusi s temi navodili
<CrazyLemon> edina razlika je da tam kjer piše git clone bla bla
<CrazyLemon> ne uporabiš tistega naslova ampak uporabiš
<CrazyLemon> git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<CrazyLemon> to potem tudi pomeni da ni "cd rtl23karkoli"
<CrazyLemon> ampak "cd rtlwifi_new"
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa slediš navodilom na povezavi
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa slediš tem navodilom https://connectwww.com/how-to-solve-realtek-rtl8723be-weak-wifi-signal-problem-in-ubuntu/4625/     ampak spet..ne uporabiš tiste povezave ampak  https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<CrazyLemon> čeprav hmm..
<CrazyLemon> tam piše da bi moralo to bit v 4.7 kernelu
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem kolo rihtat
<ben______> hvala neuspesno
<ben______> ne gre ni mi jasno zakaj
<yang> ben______: imas novejsi laptop ?
<yang> morda nekaterih driverjev se ni
<yang> podprtih
<yang> ampak vseeno morda prvo pastaj /etc/apt/sources.list in bi bilo potrebno dodati se ostale depositorije
<yang> pa bo potem morda driver viden
<ben______> ugotovil sem da ta hp se nima podpore z strani ubuntu
<ben______> od vseh k ze majo je ta se med drugim k to ne dela kak bi moral
<yang> aha ok
<yang> manjkajoci driverji torej
<ben______> tako
<yang> potem moras samo pocakati nekaj casa - mesece ali leta, da bo driver podprt, ali pa ce probas kar ti je CrazyLemon svetoval
<ben______> probal neuspesno spet isto
<ben______> nazaj na win ni druge
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<ben______> bom pa mel nantem win kupo druzga za lin...
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<yang> ja ce imas ful nov laptop
<yang> potem traja nekaj casa, da je podprto vse v linuxu
<yang> edino ce dokupis externo USB wifi kartico, samo nevem kolk bi bil s tem zadovoljen, pa se 1 usb port ti vzame
<yang> drugace pa stanejo cca. 5 eur
<ben______> glavoboll
<ben______> provo sm dal kali
<ben______> ne dela
<ben______> zdej ta ubuntu
<ben______> najboljs da najdem kje win95
<ben______> -😂😂😂😂
<yang> sicer pa zanimiva napaka, ne bi si mislu da se kaj takega dogaja
<yang> gledam zdaj una navodila
<yang> si uporabil, kot ti je svetoval CrazyLemon https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<ben______> no od vceri se mi to dagaja se nisem spal
<yang> kaj se ti izpise po tistemu ko si dal "make" in po tistemu ko si dal "sudo make install"
<yang> pastebinaj
<ben______> blokiranmi vse
<yang> ce ne pastebinas zadev, ti ne moremo pomagat
<yang> iz tistega je razvidno kaj se dogaja
<ben______> bom zdej
<yang> probaj se enkrat skozi cel postopek
<yang> pa vse potem pastebinaj
<yang> kaj ti napise ce izvedes ukaz "uname -a"
<CrazyLemon> https://semiaccurate.com/2017/05/01/remote-security-exploit-2008-intel-platforms/
<jabuk> Remote security exploit in all 2008+ Intel platforms - SemiAccurate
<CrazyLemon> TLDR; Average computer user – If your system is 10 years old or newer it is likely exploitable, check for patches daily and install all patches immediately. If there is no patch, back up data and replace.
<yang> https://libreboot.org/faq.html#intel
<jabuk> Libreboot – Frequently Asked Questions
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/60vs0w/am4_atx_motherboard_tier_listupdated/
<jabuk> AM4 ATX Motherboard Tier list.(Updated) : Amd
<jabuk> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------ **Methodology** ----------------------------------------------------...
<CrazyLemon> tale ne zgleda slabo http://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Fatal1ty%20B250%20Gaming%20K4/index.asp
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-02
<speed-> jutro
<yang> Dobro jutro
<speed-> kako
<yang> gre
<yang> radiš ?
<speed-> ves da
<speed-> saj pa smo radna klasa
<speed-> :)
<yang> :)
<speed-> sem pa glih dal notri za dopust
<speed-> ampak komaj konec maja....
<speed-> se mi bo ftrgalo do takrat :D
<zdobersek> mad lad!
<zdobbie> the laddest of them all!
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo slax0r
<speed-> povej da delas!!!
<speed-> vsaj en mucenik
<zdobersek> jaz delam
<zdobbie> in jaz
<speed-> ja ja
<slax0r> delam
<slax0r> divjam po tipkovnici
<slax0r> ne po kocevju
<speed-> haha
<yang> pri tipkanju po tipkovnici si lahko samo prste pretegnes
<slax0r> jaz ne
<slax0r> ker mlatim z glavo po tipkovnici tako dolgo da nastane kaj semi-pametnega
<idioterna> the method all expert share
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> experts.
<slax0r> si malo premalo udaril z glavo po tipkovnici pa je s-ja zmanjkalo
<idioterna> mhm
<speed-> no experts here
<zdobersek> am an expert, ask me anything
<idioterna> Wenn ist das Nunnstuck git und slotermeyer?
<zdobersek> Ja! Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!
<zdobersek> speed- will get it
<CrazyLemon> this flipper https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1c/Flipper_1995_TV_series_title_card.jpg ?!
<zdobersek> dat flipper
<zdobersek> drgac nej pa sodelavce vprasa
<speed-> waaaaaat?
<zdobersek> pa un joke
<speed-> jaz sem zgubleni primer za nemscino
<speed-> tak da
<sasos90_> keine bevegung
<speed-> !!
<speed-> roke uvis
<speed-> evo sasos90_ vam lahko z prve roke razlozi
<speed-> najne dojč skille :)
<sasos90_> ne morem ker jih ni
<yang> Današnji vic - http://paste.debian.net/plainh/5de5348e
<CrazyLemon> question.. kako parseat rezultate ki jih vrne google custom search na XY strani?
<idioterna> manually.
<slax0r> ce klices prek APIja itak dobis json nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ne klicem..parseal bi stran ki prikaze gcs
<zdobbie> whoa!
<zdobbie> mad lad!
<idioterna> 1300 eur on bitstamp
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti glumiš čuj?! nonstop quit/join.. umiri se!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1297.97, low: 1222.51, high: 1297.97, bid: 1297.00, ask: 1297.97
<zdobbie> used to be 1337
<idioterna> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1300.01, low: 1222.51, high: 1303.01, bid: 1300.01, ask: 1304.99
<idioterna> there.
<idioterna> selling mine
<idioterna> nah.
<idioterna> k bo 10k
<zdobbie> could have sold them higher
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1306.86, low: 1222.51, high: 1307.13, bid: 1306.86, ask: 1307.13
<CrazyLemon> there..sell now!
<slax0r> wooo
<slax0r> idioterna danes casti \o/
<CrazyLemon> ryzens for all?!!?
<zdobbie> ne
<slax0r> jaz bom cheaper, 7700k :P
<idioterna> 7700k ubistvu mam
<idioterna> a rabis?
<idioterna> mislm, za igrce spilat je, doma lezi
<slax0r> glede na to da rabim potem se maticno + rame, bom rekel kar ne :)
<slax0r> bo zaenkrat moj 4690k dost
<slax0r> ko bo pa zmankalo, pa ga malo navijem :D
<speed-> slax0r ti si pravi jew
<speed-> ovi ti senka procesor
<speed-> ti pa noces za ostalo dat
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> kdo pa je rekel da senka?
<zdobbie> najprej bajto postavt, da bo 7700k na shume
<zdobbie> suhem
<zdobbie> a n!
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> prvo bom zgleda moral nekoga ubit...
<slax0r> tip prodaja 2 parceli, se ves cas menima da kupim eno
<slax0r> pridem z denarjem, on ne bo prodal samo ene, ker se boji da druge ne bo prodal
<zdobbie> ?????
<slax0r> bi mu skoraj vzel mere za verizico
<zdobbie> kolk so vlke?
<slax0r> 5 in 6 arov
<zdobbie> !t ar m2 5
<slax0r> 500
<zdobbie> hum
<zdobbie> mal je majhno
<slax0r> zato sem hotel pa 600
<slax0r> 1100 pa mi je prevec
<zdobbie> ma tud 600 ni velik
<slax0r> dovolj
<zdobbie> ne kosis rad?
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> pa kaj bom z toliko placa?
<zdobbie> bajto, nadstresek
<zdobbie> vrt
<slax0r> gre vse komot na 600m2
<slax0r> pa se ostane placa
<zdobbie> das speeda za kosilnico, bo prec fertik
<CrazyLemon> sj bajta verjetno ne bo 300m² ali pač?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> bajta je ~90m2
<CrazyLemon> pol je več k dovol placa
<slax0r> povrsine ki bo zavzela na parceli
<zdobbie> kolk mas gabarit? kolk nadstropij?
<slax0r> skupaj je drugace ~150
<zdobbie> ok I guess
<slax0r> gabarit?
<zdobbie> m2 povrsina za bajto
<zdobbie> kolk je pac dovoljeno po lokacijski info
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> bi moral it pogledat
<slax0r> optimalni faktor zazidanosti gradbene parcele je 0,4
<slax0r> to je z pomoznimi objekti
<slax0r> torej mi za garazo/nadstresek se ostane cca 100m2, vec kot dovolj
<yang> slax0r: nevem kolko parcela stane, samo bolje da vzames vecjo, se vedno jo kasneje lahko prodas...kot pa da ti pred nosom Å¡e en bajto postavi
<zdobbie> za minislax0rje bo dost placa?
<yang> pa imaš vrt za piknike lepo
<zdobbie> al bojo sosedu v steno nabijal zogo?
<slax0r> je igrisce takorekoc cez cesto, pa placa bo tut dovolj
<slax0r> yang: ni tako dosti, ampak prodat pa trenutno tudi ni cist enostavno
<yang> 600m2 je 20x30m
<slax0r> jap, tu nekje
<CrazyLemon> ni nujno..lahk je tudi 30x20! ali pa 60x10 !
<yang> kaj hiso pa bos imel samo 90m2 ?
<CrazyLemon> 10x60!
<slax0r> zunanje mere hise so 10.5x9.5
<yang> v dva stuka 2 x 90m2 =?
<slax0r> no, 100m2 je cca povrsina
<slax0r> zgoraj mansarda
<slax0r> skupna bivalna je 145m2
<yang> pa to kupujes v SLO ?
<slax0r> ja
<zdobbie> v SLO, al v Prekmürju?
<slax0r> v prekmurje republika, doh
<yang> slax0r: a si videl tisti link  za dvojčke v Lipnici ?
<slax0r> zdaj smo trenutno na ~450m2
<yang> meni se zdi lepa gradnja
<slax0r> potem pa kupi
<CrazyLemon> koliko pa stane 600m2 v prekmurje republika?
<slax0r> odvisno od obcine
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bl poceni kot drugo po slo?
<CrazyLemon> drugod*
<slax0r> mas od 5e/m2 pa tudi do 70e/m2
<zdobbie> slax0r: trenutno na 450? hm?
<slax0r> zdobbie: parcele
<slax0r> nekje med 450 in 500
<zdobbie> kaj?
<slax0r> pa je gor bajta, vrt, garaza + dovoz
<speed-> slax0r, pa naj ti saso proda
<slax0r> pa je se dovolj za mularijo :)
<speed-> on je kupo eno pa ma 2
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> 70e/m2 je Å¡e vedno poceni
<speed-> pa se v najbolj kul vasi bos zivel lahko
<speed-> mel privilegij zivet evo
<slax0r> speed-: kaj je kupo? :D
<zdobbie> slax0r: bazen ne pozabt
<slax0r> zdobbie: ce je sel sem gor..
<speed-> slax0r ja parcelo
<slax0r> bo pa tam se bolj
<slax0r> speed-: zakaj je te 2 kupoval? :D
<speed-> pitaj ga
<slax0r> sasos90_: si na glavo padel? :D
<speed-> :d
<speed-> aja nemre ti povedati
<speed-> ka si windowse instalira bhaha
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> zdobbie: fora je, ker lahko bajto dam, glede na lokacijsko, 1m vstran od meje
<slax0r> in to se gleda zunanji rob stene
<slax0r> ne napusc
<speed-> pa nebos valda v ms zidal
<speed-> ali ka ti je
<speed-> si na mamilaj
<yang> slax0r: jaz bi prvo pogledal ali je možnost optike na domu :)
<slax0r> speed-: saj ne bom :)
<zdobbie> slax0r: komunalno je stvar opremljena?
<slax0r> si nor? predrage parcele itd :)
<slax0r> zdobbie: zelo redko dobis komunalno urejeno parcelo
<zdobbie> v prekmürju
<idioterna> a v vasi republiki
<slax0r> prikljucki so vsi poleg parcele, ampak je treba se vse uredit + placat prispevke, pristojbine, tid
<slax0r> itd*
<speed-> se 2 uri
<speed-> :'(
<CrazyLemon> lol
<speed-> makes me cry
<slax0r> komunalni prispevek me bo spekel cca 5000
<slax0r> kar je smesno poceni za vas na napacni strani mure
<speed-> ge bos zidal
<slax0r> crnci
<speed-> hjo
<slax0r> verjetno
<speed-> kaksi crnci :D
<CrazyLemon> i've been there!
<speed-> were u?
<slax0r> idealna lokacija
<slax0r> murska cist blizu
<slax0r> avtocesta se mi konca skoraj pri bajti
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> ja samo dovoza ni :D
<speed-> bos cul tovornjake ja
<slax0r> kak te ne
<slax0r> v murski :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> pa to ti je
<speed-> okoli riti v zep
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> eh, tak blizu spet ni :D
<slax0r> da bi se tovornjaki culi
<slax0r> sem zaj blizje AC po zracni razdalji
<slax0r> pa jih ne cujem
<speed-> bos vido
<speed-> ponoci
<slax0r> razen ponoci, pa se to ce sem zuanaj
<speed-> ko da se ti sleper po glavi pela
<slax0r> zunaj*
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> zaj mi tak govoris kak ce bi bil najmanj 100km vstran od AC trenutno :D
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> ne saj kul
<speed-> crnci so se recimo temu ok :D
<slax0r> zaj mam cca. 2km zracne razdalje do AC, potem bo pa 2.4 :P
<slax0r> ce bom tam
<speed-> samo ves kak dalec se mas pelati
<speed-> na avtocesto
<speed-> ka si nor
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> lol :D
<slax0r> manj kak ti :D
<slax0r> bumbar :D
<speed-> bole bedna cesta!
<speed-> :)
<speed-> nevem meni se zdi tak dalec skos
<speed-> iz kroga
<speed-> na faking avtocesto
<speed-> gledam jo
<slax0r> haha :D
<speed-> prek nje se pelam prek onega mosta
<speed-> ko se mi vse vuha zastopajo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/maps/@45.4351891,13.7352091,3a,75y,1.16h,88.46t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s8U61mZRuZXSMeHRYRhu2GQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
<speed-> nemrem pa dol skociti
<CrazyLemon> !!
<speed-> :)
<jabuk>  Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> i've been there!
<speed-> ne to
<speed-> murski crnci
<speed-> nub
<speed-> ¨
<speed-> !
<CrazyLemon> sj so vsi enaki!
<CrazyLemon> </racist>
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ja no
<speed-> vsi crnci so enaki, razen ciganov
<slax0r> no, parcela je drugace cca. 22x27m
<slax0r> tak da gre lepo bajtica gor
<CrazyLemon> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/05/who_is_publishi.html
<jabuk> Who is Publishing NSA and CIA Secrets, and Why? - Schneier on Security
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> fuck your
<slax0r> you*
<slax0r> that's why
<zdobersek> quite obvious
<zdobersek> this mad is lad!
<zdobersek> fuck
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tist android proxy app k ne rabi roota?
<slax0r> drony?
<slax0r> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=android+proxy+app+no+root
<jabuk> LMGTFY
<jabuk> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
<slax0r> http://tinyurl.com/lfjrgys
<jabuk> Let me Bing that for you!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/the-old-and-the-new.jpg
<CrazyLemon> drony ja
<speed-> :D
<speed-> slax0r je zloben!
<CrazyLemon> ane..kr lmbtfy
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> taki smo
<CrazyLemon> tak si!
<slax0r> tudi to je res
<zdobersek> *smo*
<CrazyLemon> kje je določeno kdaj se zalaufa cron.weekly ?
<idioterna> odvisno od crona
<idioterna> eni croni poganjajo te jobe z run-parts v /etc/crontab
<idioterna> debian ma recimo tkole v /etc/crontab
<idioterna> 8 * * * * root cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<idioterna> 22 3 * * * root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<idioterna> 43 3 * * 7 root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<idioterna> 31 0 7 * * root test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
<idioterna> se prav 8 minut cez uro hourly, 22 minut cez 3 zjutraj daily, 43 minut cez 3 zjutraj vsako nedeljo weekly in 31 minut cez polnoc 7. v mescu monthly
<CrazyLemon> ja te vrednosti se mi zdi da se na random generirajo
<CrazyLemon> sprašujem pa zato ker sm vidu v logu
<CrazyLemon> /var/log/syslog:May  2 09:38:30 pingo anacron[946]: Job `cron.weekly' started
<CrazyLemon> /var/log/syslog:May  2 09:38:30 pingo anacron[7358]: Updated timestamp for job `cron.weekly' to 2017-05-02
<CrazyLemon> /var/log/syslog.1:May  2 09:28:30 pingo anacron[946]: Will run job `cron.weekly' in 10 min.
<CrazyLemon> meh..to je anacron :D
<idioterna> to je po bootu ja
<idioterna> anacron laufa jobe k se niso zalaufal ker je bla masina down
<idioterna> ko bi se moral
<CrazyLemon> hm..sam weekly se izvaja ob nedeljah..zakaj se je to potem danes zalaufalo
<idioterna> ker je od nedelje bil ugasnjen racunalnik?
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni bil včeraj ugasnjen?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pol pa ne vem
<idioterna> must be open source
<idioterna> (paste that unicode shrug here)
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/new
<jabuk> Vaš brskalnik je zastarel, nadgradite ga.- YouTube
<jabuk> V YouTubu lahko uživate v videoposnetkih in glasbi, ki so vam všeč, nalagate izvirno vsebino ter delite vse s prijatelji, družino in svetom.
<idioterna> kr nice
<idioterna> i'll keep it.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1310.32, low: 1242.57, high: 1329.00, bid: 1309.00, ask: 1310.32
<CrazyLemon> dont keep it..sell it!
<idioterna> pr $10k bom reku $15k, i suppose
<zdobbie> when I have to pull this fucking channel back into normality http://i.imgur.com/IVaYUxi.gifv
<matjaz> zdobbie, AWWWWWW
<CrazyLemon> do you believe this guy..talking about normality
<idioterna> till the cows come home
<speed-> http://digg.com/2017/imessage-poster-design-dave
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> Lazy Designer Takes Poster Request Extremely Literally, Creates The Perfect Poster - Digg
<jabuk> Sometimes getting a project done right is as simple as asking the right questions.
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/zWqR4DL0RlQ
<jabuk> "Hey Google!" - Google Assistant On your PC with AutoVoice WITH Hotword to trigger! - YouTube
<jabuk> Use AutoVoice's always listening features to trigger Google Assistant on your PC with "Hey Google" or any other phrase you want! Click here for more info: ht...
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<speed-> juu
<lynxlynx> */
<sasa84> helou miške
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sasa84: sm vidu bajk
<idioterna> awesome je
<idioterna> js se pa tut loh mal pohvalm
<idioterna> sm kvihtu.
<sasa84> idioterna: tud pele se fajn
<idioterna> sasa84: fino
<sasa84> dns sem Å¡la na grad pa tam mal po trnovem/prule
<idioterna> aja si v lj
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> jsm pa ze hotu vprasat ce pridem kej cez rakitno na obisk
<sasa84> mislm...6 dni sem bla v romuniji
<sasa84> jutr pa gremdomov :)
<idioterna> a ok
<sasa84> tko hodm za kakšno urco mal na bicikl...v izi
<idioterna> no sej bom na ircu vprasu ko bom kej hodu v cerknco
<idioterna> ja ja
<sasa84> ok
<idioterna> sej ni treba pretiravat
<sasa84> na grad je bla dns kr huda
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> ampak mi je pasal se mal prešvicat pa zadihat
<idioterna> a si sla po ta siroki cesti
<sasa84> Å¡la sem gor tam od krakov. ceste do ovinka
<sasa84> in glede na stravo..prva med žensskami letos in 2. skupno :P
<sasa84> (za ta odsek)
<sasa84> w000000t
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sasa84: kudos al kaj
<idioterna> :)
<sasa84> ouje!
<idioterna> cak od krakovske
<idioterna> to je po ta strmi?
<sasa84> čist krato je
<sasa84> kratko je
<idioterna> "pot na grad" ?
<sasa84> od križišča gur da prideš do asfalta
<sasa84> gor
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> aja, sam do asfalta?
<idioterna> od dolenjka/roska?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> tam jaz ne poznam tistih cest...pa sem Å¡la pol po asfaltu do grada
<idioterna> ja sej to je ok
<sasa84> nč, zdej grem pa pančkat
<sasa84> pridni bodte pa se slimo jtr
<sasa84> slišmo jutr
<sasa84> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-03
<speed-> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> lahko noc
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> o
<slax0r> divjak
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> kdaj gremo na pivo?
<slax0r> zaj bi lahko enkrat ce bo bolj toplo
<speed-> neven ka se caka
<slax0r> ce se bo tak nadaljevalo bomo mogli na caj z rumom
<speed-> ja zdaj je kmica
<speed-> pred pa kda smo se se pelali
<speed-> tak ka san mislo ka mi oci prekuri
<msev-> jutro momci
<slax0r> ka pa? dez ide?
<msev-> pr ns ne "insert mandark's laughter here"
<slax0r> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/d5/ff/18/d5ff185e211a5afe63d08c7973f8b993.jpg
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17991977_1302611756443186_801218573839413008_n.png?oh=6d617cf844849a9c4ec3059a2071a07b&oe=597DCD22
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> car :)
<zdobbie> speed- pa po gasi
<speed-> pot pune!
<msev-> a ste me kj pogrešal
<speed-> jap
<msev-> "insert pitastrudl's emoji here" :D
<speed-> kje si bil
<speed-> si kaj mislo na nas?
<msev-> sm
<msev-> na Korziki
<msev-> top je blo
<speed-> supa!
<msev-> sasa84 miške smo postrojene za tvoj pregled :D
<msev-> speed-, ja, se je dal v 8 dneh kr dost vidt čeprov sta bla 2 dneva zgubljena zarad trajekta
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> mirno!
<slax0r> fyi
<slax0r> mishka = medved v ruscini
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> slax0r: ti moj mali medo! :P
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> prezivela podaljsan vikend sasa84 ?
<sasa84> jp, v romuniji
<slax0r> kul
<CrazyLemon> hide your jewelry!
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon MišiLemon :D
<sasa84> :*
<sasa84> ups :$
<sasa84> nisem se mogla upret :\
<CrazyLemon> :/
<slax0r> now we know
<zdobbie> speed-: do u do heist driving
<speed-> yup
<speed-> for only 50%
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> a tak si
<speed-> mhm
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSocggaeMkE
<jabuk> Filatov & Karas feat. Masha – Лирика (лирик-видео) - YouTube
<jabuk> Подпиcывайся на WOW TV http://goo.gl/FxCScg iTunes http://smarturl.it/Lirika Концерты: Павел +7 926 722-22-23 (MASHA) 2redninjas@gmail.com (Filatov & Karas) ...
<msev-> evo ruski komad :D
<msev-> sasa84 kje pa v romuniji?
<msev-> a na kšni plaži :D
<sasa84> na severu v karpatih, dol do bukarešte pa pol mimo brasva/cluja
<sasa84> en tak krog
<msev-> maš kšne fotke :D
<msev-> a ta brasva/clu je ob morju al ne? :D
<msev-> aha vidm da bl ne
<CrazyLemon> sam da je morje an!
<sasa84> imam fotke
<msev-> plz do share haha
<msev-> sasa84 zanč sm se z eno punco tok staro k ti dobu na drink pa je bla ful zatežena, a si ti tut taka :P :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycxx8FKPx-Y
<jabuk> Women's crash at Red Hook Criterium 2017 Brooklyn No.10 - YouTube
<jabuk> Nasty crash during a fixed bike event. Best wishes to everyone... get well soon! If you are passionate about cycling subscribe at the channel :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<metalcamp_> sup?
<zdobbie> when tfc produces some feels: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNnw99-Ic
<zdobbie> (lol jk it never does)
<CrazyLemon> That F****ng Cu*t ?!
<zdobbie> hey, that's rude
<msev-> http://strut.io
<zdobbie> !ready
<lynxlynx> nov gcc :)
<lynxlynx> kako je kaj katastrofalen nov ubuntu?
<slax0r> lynx dela normalno
<metalcamp_> :D
<msev-> https://showpreper.herokuapp.com/
<jabuk> ShowPreper
<msev-> tole zgleda še bolš
<zdobersek> kaj bos predstavlu?
<msev-> pač neki od ionskih kanalčkov, nov projekt
<zdobbie> a bomo moral pomagat?
<msev-> guess not
<zdobbie> hope not
<msev-> ker če ne se bom zatekel k dobrem starem powerpointu :D
<msev-> al pa Impress-u
<zdobbie> loh bi risu na tablo
<zdobbie> a n
<zdobbie> k prof.
<msev-> to sm pr tazadni predstavitvi :D
<msev-> pr enmu sladju narisal en graf :D
<msev-> like a boss
<metalcamp_> msev-: y not gdocs?
<msev-> not sure če kakšne stvari k so še v obdelavi lahko tko delim na netu :D
<msev-> zle smo dobil odgovore reviewerjev, sam v našmu delu mislm da nimajo vprašanj jim je vse kul :D
<zdobersek> msev-, nas nisi nc vprasu
<speed-> nedela vec to
<msev-> mogoče še bom nikol ne reci nikoli :D
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/1o8s1qv0h9vy.jpg
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km  V od METLIKE @03/05/2017 19:07:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.45+E
<pitastrudl> kaj ima še kdo debetno viso pri abanki? sem jo prejel, in mi jo noče nikjer sprejeti, na spletni abanki mi jo isto ne kaže pod mojimi karticami
<pitastrudl> kaj to naj bi trajal dokler jo usposobijo?
<pitastrudl> "insert msev- face of despair here"
<zdobbie> "insert a non-response here"
<pitastrudl> cheeky breeki
<dz0ny_> well te nase banke so fail :)
<CrazyLemon> zato greš k banki koper pa dela vse :>
<CrazyLemon> pa ni 'naša' :D
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<dz0ny_> http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/05/03/google-assistant-sdk-turns-your-raspberry-pi-3-into-google-home/
<dz0ny_> https://medium.com/snips-ai/how-to-build-a-voice-controlled-speaker-that-protects-your-privacy-ec6429a2c673
<jabuk> How to Build a Voice-Controlled Speaker that Protects Your Privacy
<jabuk> The speaker concentrates on music playback, and makes it easy to control the music you are listening to just by saying what you’d like to happen out loud. It’s purely a demo project, but we’ve grown…
<CrazyLemon> who cares about google home
 * CrazyLemon wants google casting
<CrazyLemon> 03-05-2017 16:03	The item is on transport to the country of destination
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a to sta group by nardila
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah
<CrazyLemon> on je en dan za mano kupu
<CrazyLemon> enako zadevo
<CrazyLemon> tko da če ne bo v redu..boš ti kriv :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kje je ta postNL sorting center..v NL ali CN :D
<matjaz> 2017-04-30 16:33:00The item is at the PostNL sorting center
<matjaz> to mam nazadnje
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi mel to..ampak danes je Å¡e tole da je v transportu
<CrazyLemon> subject: Spostovani clovek. Dober vecer! Kako si danes?
 * CrazyLemon feels so special
<CrazyLemon> Lahko mi pisite na moj e-postni naslov. Jaz bom pocakal na vase pismo.
<CrazyLemon> Najboljsi zeli Anastassiya.
<matjaz> aaaaaw
<tadej> hehe :)
<tadej> sej si spešl
<CrazyLemon> she's hawt! maybe i should reply!
<CrazyLemon> File name:	fotos.jpeg
<CrazyLemon> Detection ratio:	0 / 56
<CrazyLemon> tis legit!
<CrazyLemon> x-mailer: KMail v 1.5.4
<CrazyLemon> F THAT BITCH
<CrazyLemon> i aint replyin' to a KDE user
<idioterna> kmail je? for real?
<idioterna> svasta :)
<zdobbie> only criminals use KDE
<pitastrudl> why
<idioterna> it makes them smart
<zdobbie> Anastassya
<CrazyLemon> idioterna yup
<CrazyLemon> subject: [spam] Your chance to make an amazing move is quickly slipping away
<CrazyLemon> tile tudi niso najbl brithni
<CrazyLemon> brihtni
<idioterna> a to je tut kmail :)
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<matjaz> brah
<zdobbie> CHANCE SAVED
<zdobbie> AMAZING MOVES ALL AROUND
<pitastrudl> give me too pls
 * CrazyLemon sets mode: +too pitastrudl 
<slax0r> so lucky
 * pitastrudl slaps CrazyLemon  
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če bi ti pod vplivom alkohola divjal po kočevju bi tudi ti dobu +v
<slax0r> :D
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> raje ne, da se neb v kakega medveda zaletu
<pitastrudl> moja pot za divjat je primorka, drugo je vse overrated
<idioterna> spet ta kocevje
<zdobbie> jejhata
<zdobbie> clovek misli, da so v kocevju medvedi nevarni
<pitastrudl> jah kateri medved pa nebi bil nevaren, če bi divjal po kočevju pod vplivom alkohola
<idioterna> nina medved?
<pitastrudl> kdo
<matjaz> noton bear
<CrazyLemon> bear grylls
<slax0r> mishka
<dz0ny_> thats husky
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/YFBiZTJ.jpg
<idioterna> don't you eat that yellow snow
<CrazyLemon> why not..tastes like lemon juice
<pitastrudl> tastes like crazy lemon juice
<idioterna> https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/692cr4/new_google_docs_phishing_scam_almost_undetectable/
<jabuk> New Google Docs phishing scam, almost undetectable : google
<jabuk> I received a phishing email today, and very nearly fell for it. I'll go through the steps here: 1. I [received an...
<idioterna> kr kul
<zdobbie> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-04
<speed-> JUTRO
<zdobbie> HAI
<speed-> omg
<speed-> plus pa minus mam
<speed-> :D
<speed-> hvala zdobbie <3
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> moramo te zbalansirat
<speed-> ja si dodal malo pozitive
<slax0r> + divjanje - odgovornost
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> baje sem oproscen
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> dan
<Matthai> hehe: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t699478#crta
<slax0r> o.O
<metalcamp_> BUY BUY BUY
<slax0r> no thanks :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> slax0r: kako kaže za soboto?
<slax0r> slabo :/
<zdobbie> Sonce bode
<metalcamp_> no, javim pa bomo videli kdo bo utegnil :)
<speed-> ka to
<slax0r> prekmurje republika dev meet
<slax0r> there will be beer
<slax0r> tak da speed- je zraven
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> uh
<speed-> UH
<speed-> kda
<slax0r> sobota
<slax0r> nisi se v fb grupi?
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> aja pa san ja
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo ne spremlan
<slax0r> jaz tudi ne, slucajno san vido te kda me metalcamp_ potrdo
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> samos e vedno
<speed-> KDA
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ka se mi zdi ka man neke zadeve v soboto
<speed-> samo dobro mo zrihtali :D
<slax0r> za pivo se vse prelozi
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> neven KDA
<slax0r> :D
 * speed- slaps metalcamp around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> kaksa organizacija je to
<slax0r> metalcamp_: zaj gre za res, speed- je pivo zavoho
<zdobbie> jezes
<zdobbie> celo trije ste?
<zdobbie> stirje s sasotom?
<zdobbie> enumal invazivno
<slax0r> we came, we saw, we conquered
<msev-> a zdobbie tut pride :D
<slax0r> ce ma prekmurski pasus
<msev-> js ga mam slax0r ti bom prnesu enga ta-kratkega pa bom šu lahko čez mejo
<msev-> bom dobu vizo
<slax0r> ta-kratka viza
<slax0r> je doba tut kratka
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> pa ce ni vsaj kak laphoraig al pa bowmore se nimava kaj menit :P
<metalcamp_> speed-: koncentracija kofeina mi je padla...
<metalcamp_> speed-: v soboto ob 18.00
<metalcamp_> to soboto
<zdobbie> v soboti?
<zdobbie> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-39798988
<jabuk> US photographer captured moment of her death in Afghanistan - BBC News
<jabuk> The 22-year-old camerawoman and four Afghan soldiers were blown up in July 2013.
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: drži, v soboto v soboti. še malo pa dobiš prekmurski pasuš :)
<zdobbie> n-n-n-noice http://siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/3-etapa-celje-rogla-167-7-km-17-junij-440564
<speed-> v soboto v soboti
<speed-> ja
<speed-> kak simpl
<speed-> da ne pozabimo :d
<msev-> slax0r, ker je pa kšn irski viski dobr :)
<msev-> dobr Jameson je dobr sam zihr obstaja še kj bolšga
<slax0r> jameson 12 :P
<slax0r> ne vem, nisem nekaj dosti irskih sprobaval
<slax0r> mi scotch bolj odgovarja
<slax0r> redbreast lustau edition je kar dober
<slax0r> glendalough
<slax0r> teeling
<slax0r> tullamore dew(vsaj 12 let star)
<slax0r> the irishman
<slax0r> oz. kar vsi vsaj 6-12 let stari :)
<matjaz> Jameson 12
<matjaz> can confirm
<slax0r> od skotskih pa odvisno kaj ti bolj odgovarja, smokey obvezni iz islay, laphroaig meni osebno najboljsi, bowmore zelo dober, ardbeg
<slax0r> glenmorangie quinta ruban
<slax0r> obvezno sprobat
<slax0r> zakon
<slax0r> ni islay, ni smokey, highland
<slax0r> s
<slax0r> glenfiddich
<slax0r> aberlour za okrog bozica, se zelo dobro poda k kremnemu pecivu :)
<slax0r> se mi kar sline nabirajo
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> glendronach
<slax0r> tomatin
<slax0r> talisker
<slax0r> bi se res zaj prilegel en viski
<slax0r> pa po pameti pit ;)
<slax0r> ne pozret flase za 80 eur v enem veceru :P
<msev-> irski so mi bolši sam nism še omenjenih tabolših škotskih sprobov :D
<slax0r> katere skotske si pa sprobal?
<msev-> slax0r, to si moram skopirat nekam
<msev-> slax0r, nč kj tazga :D
<msev-> a obstaja kšn k ma "sadne note" :D
<msev-> slax0r, kje pa kupš te posebne pol :D
<slax0r> spar ma relativno dosti, ostalo pa narocim
<slax0r> ali pa ce v avstriji kje najdem
<msev-> najs
<slax0r> trenutno mas v sparu(vsaj v murski), laphroaig, bowmore, glenfiddich, glenmorangie quinta ruban, pa mogoce se kaj
<slax0r> sorry, v soboti
<msev-> pol je treba laphroaig sprobat pravš :D
<msev-> l'frog :D
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... ko rečem v pythonu import pyflot, mi javi ImportError: No module named pyflot
<Matthai> sem pa prej rekel sudo pip install pyflot in ga je namestil...
<matjaz> which python
<matjaz> which pip
<matjaz> python -V
<Matthai> Python 2.7.12
<matjaz> import flot
<Matthai> oui, dela
<Matthai> tole bi rad pognal: https://pyflot.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
<Matthai> pa zahteva pyflot
<msev-> will it float
<slax0r> it will flot
<Matthai> ok, ne razumem vas :-)
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/HfIi
<matjaz> slax0r, pri meni sito
<matjaz> ampak pol naprej pa ne gre
<matjaz> sta pomojem dve razlčični knjižnici
<matjaz> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Flot'
<msev-> slax0r, kaj boš pa grafiral?
<slax0r> nic
<slax0r> Matthai isce resitev
<matjaz> aha
<matjaz> Matthai, pip install python-flot-utils
<matjaz> pol pa gre import pyflot
<slax0r> glih hotu napisat :)
<slax0r> pip install pyflot installira en drug pyflot
<matjaz> yes
<slax0r> tega https://github.com/andrefsp/pyflot
<matjaz> en wrapper okol pyflot modula
<slax0r> https://i.redd.it/8jtvt5ig7cvy.png
<Matthai> aha, tnx
<metalcamp_> speed-: torej prideš?
<speed-> skoraj ziher ka ja
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> kul :)
<msev-> kko inštaliram en app k naj bi bil v flatpaku zapakiran pa nevem kko ga najdt - Gnome To Do 3.24 verzija
<metalcamp_> msev-: http://flatpak.org/getting.html
<metalcamp_> msev-: http://flatpak.org/apps.html
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km  J od METLIKE @04/05/2017 15:22:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.58+N,+15.33+E
<msev-> sam metalcamp_ todo ni zlistan tm
<metalcamp_> jah, če ga ni: a) najdeš flatpak kje drugje b) zbuildaš source in instaliraš
<metalcamp_> so simple
<zdobbie> tis but a "./configure; make; make install"
<msev-> sm najdu
<msev-> na ircu :D
<msev-> dela
<msev-> kar je zanimivo
<msev-> ampak ni pa ikonce na desktopu
<speed-> no shit :D
<msev-> dela
<msev-> sm mogu it vn iz sessiona pa nazaj notr
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1445.00, low: 1340.11, high: 1447.20, bid: 1441.08, ask: 1445.00
<CrazyLemon> sell now
<upd> kwaj to en scam
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/sodisce-rebercu-ni-treba-vrniti-denarja-saj-ga-je-zapravil-nepristeven/421363
<jabuk> Sodišče: Rebercu ni treba vrniti denarja, saj ga je zapravil neprišteven :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Ker so bili neracionalni nakupi nekdanjega veleposlanika v Španiji Petra Reberca posledica neprištevnega ravnanja, Reberc ne more biti odgovoren za nastalo škodo, je odločilo sodišče.
<CrazyLemon> hm.. a lahk js najamem kredit neprišteven ?
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow :)
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-62hD3XYAEMwwY.jpg:large
<sasa84> was ist das CrazyLemon '
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 das ist eine foto
<sasa84> *ein
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> eine*
<sasa84> https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Foto
<jabuk> Foto – Wiktionary
<metalcamp> QED
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seriously..wiki
<CrazyLemon> yang ureja wiki
<CrazyLemon> in js ne verjamem da yang obvlada nemščino!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: https://en.duolingo.com/dictionary/German/Foto-foto-noun-neuter-singular-nominative/d916d895195bd1a398086ebb04c21187
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp gimme tl;dr version :D
<metalcamp> poiščem še kakšen vir? :P
<metalcamp> saj pa maš tabelo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/search?q=eine+foto&oq=eine+foto&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j0l5.1142j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<jabuk> eine foto - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> Približno 104.000.000 rez.
<CrazyLemon> enough said!
<metalcamp> c'mon
<metalcamp> velja samo za Å¡vico
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: google seriously? :P
<metalcamp> sasa84: you go, girl!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bing.com/search?q=eine+foto&qs=n&form=QBLH&sp=-1&pq=eine+foto&sc=3-9&sk=&cvid=448EC857B71D468EA3237BE3CB9BE084
<jabuk> eine foto - Bing
 * CrazyLemon deletes his history immediately
<idioterna> was fuer ein foto?
<CrazyLemon> eine foto bitte
<CrazyLemon> dankeschun
<CrazyLemon> eine grosse bier bitte
<CrazyLemon> dankeschun
<CrazyLemon> eine bigmac bitte
<CrazyLemon> dankeschun
<metalcamp> speed-: hjalp
<zdobbie> zanimiv
<zdobbie> zgleda bojo po sloveniji dejansko prenasal po ojrosportu
<pitastrudl> je kdo delal z erlangom kej? ga lahko nasledni let uzamem kot predmet :D
<dz0ny_>  Kaj imaš na izbiro se?
<pitastrudl> https://www.famnit.upr.si/sl/resources/files/studenti/prijava-in-vpis1415/dodiplomski-kandidati/wwwizvedbarin1stpopravek03180914.pdf
<pitastrudl> pač je malo outdated
<dz0ny_> Zelo :d
<dz0ny_> Neke nove teme so
<dz0ny_> Boge*
<pitastrudl> mja, ni neki
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: kdaj je vpis?
<pitastrudl> pač enkrat maja bo se mi zdi
<pitastrudl> pač za izbirne
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naj bi bilo na rtvslo 2
<CrazyLemon> sam v enem stavku se omenja eurosport
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl all things linux + gis
<pitastrudl> ja to itak
<pitastrudl> ta gis je ko neka delavnica :D je baje ez
<pitastrudl> pa dme linux things je pa vbistvu RHEL delavnica
<pitastrudl> včas si lahk šou delat cert za redhat pa stal te je tko 80€ :D kar je baje zelo poceni kot ce gres delat izven faksa
<pitastrudl> sam nevem če je še
<upd> https://twitter.com/vocnorth/status/859804619731607553
<jabuk> D on Twitter: "My new favourite pub https://t.co/tNE8Iz99zg"
<matjaz> upd, rofl :D
<dz0ny_> to je zihr kak spoiler za got
<upd> me spominja na un lokal iz firefly, 100 ljudi 100 čudi
<idioterna> ker lokal
<CrazyLemon> un kafić
<idioterna> a tm k rece "your coat is brown" "it was on sale"
<upd> un ja k se tepejo
<idioterna> mhm
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoMpau_B2Io
<jabuk> Serenity - River Tam fight scene - YouTube
<jabuk> River Tam fight scene
<speed-> firefly <3
<idioterna> aha ta
<idioterna> to ni firefly, to je film
<upd> sj mislem un iz serije sam posnetka ne najdem
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6zZKzXDivk
<jabuk> Firefly Chinese - Episode 2 (The Train Job), Mal Barfight - YouTube
<jabuk> Read more about the Chinese in this scene: http://fireflychinese.com/post/34674440778/mal-gets-into-a-barfight-ep2-the-train-job Copyright © 2002 Twentieth C...
<idioterna> tale
<upd> da :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jutri je prolog?
<CrazyLemon> al je direkt etapa?
<upd> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/296716887465787392/309762485412560897/unknown.png spet se mu je zmešal
<CrazyLemon> someone ban this guy ^
<zdobbie> una tappa
<CrazyLemon> how dares he
<zdobbie> wat een mad lad
<zdobbie> FINALLY
<upd> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/296716887465787392/309763190839967744/unknown.png better ?
<CrazyLemon> of course not
<CrazyLemon> notepad++ ? you are living a savage lifestyle my friend..savage
<CrazyLemon> also..update that sh1t!
<upd> za to kolikor ga rabim mi nudi vse
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> notepad++ ftw
<CrazyLemon> savages..i'm talking to savages!
<CrazyLemon> .gif savages
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/11LMGgvsRnpNMk.gif
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<speed-> pravi gif ti je linkal :)
<CrazyLemon> a to sta vidva z upd? notepad++ users ...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed-> jup
<speed-> hi5 upd
<upd> :)
<zdobbie> odoh ja u Minnesotto
<speed-> nek mine sota dodje do mene!
<idioterna> xrp je su spet vec k 100% gor v par dneh
<speed-> btc tudi nori
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo BMK
<speed-> nimam nic, nocem nic, FU :)
<idioterna> hehe
<pitastrudl> https://i.redd.it/ruasa894xhvy.jpg
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: verjetno si iskal tole https://soundcloud.com/bojan-an-elkovi/r-jingle-za-devetimi-gorami
<matjaz> zdobbie spet laže
<matjaz> v LA gre!
<CrazyLemon> kdo gre kam!?
<matjaz> zdobbie prav da gre v Minesoto
<matjaz> jest pa pravim da laže in gre v LA
<matjaz> pa prav imam!
<matjaz> ? this will only be understood by people watching Fargo *
<matjaz> **
<CrazyLemon> ahh..thats the reason i dont understand you young people
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> CrazyLemon, a si bil kdaj na
<upd> internautica
<matjaz> upd, jest sem bil
<matjaz> ene 10 let nazaj
<matjaz> overrated
<upd> mja študiram če se splača it
<upd> kolkr sem gledal težko prideš sploh na jahto
<lynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY1mAlFjJTw
<jabuk> Hank Johnson Thinks Guam Is Going To 'Tip Over' VIDEO - YouTube
<jabuk> Congressman Hank Johnson has to be the smarted man alive.
<matjaz> men ni blo težko, sam je pa res, da za te večje (boljše) je zlo težko
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa na jahte hodu
<idioterna> a ferbcat
<upd> idioterna, fajn si je ogledat ob bližje notranjost
<upd> iz pomola nimam kaj vidit
<idioterna> ja sam zak
<idioterna> aj
<matjaz> ja jahto kupuje no!
<upd> jap
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> upam da se nisi prodal xrp
<idioterna> k gre se gor
<upd> kr naj gre
<upd> http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoins-drops-100-one-hour-pause-torrid-price-growth/
<jabuk> Bitcoin Drops $100 in One Hour, Slowing Torrid Price Growth - CoinDesk
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-05
<netkat> fmf ftw https://www.shodan.io/search?query=category%3Amalware+country%3A%22SI%22
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> TGIF
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> you're late
<metalcamp_> not today :)
<idioterna> vi z vzhoda mate dober razlog da bolj zgodaj vstajate
<idioterna> well, maybe not today
<idioterna> a je pr vas tudi jekleno oblacno?
<metalcamp_> jp
<idioterna> nc, s kolesom
<idioterna> later
<metalcamp_> not friday-ish weather at all
<metalcamp_> o/
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> lp
<zdobbie> lp
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcrYnaIoSC4&list=PLD507655D8241BB5B
<jabuk> D' Kwaschen Retashy - Metl&Blues - YouTube
<jabuk> D' Kwaschen Retashy - Metl&Blues Ka je gezik me srbo, san ges tak poskrbo, ka na paper san plüno tou rimo. V roke zeu san gitaro, cejlo prašatno, staro, ka p...
<speed-> :D
<speed-> no subtitles!
<speed-> no understandy
<slax0r> samo rejtas mora bit!
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jap
<zdobbie> jop
<speed-> zdobbie
<speed-> ka zaj to
<speed-> ge je moj plus
<slax0r> uzela ga magla
<zdobbie> kak uzme prekmürska polja in mrtvice
<speed-> kaj
<speed-> ne razmin
<zdobbie> uzela magla tvoj plus kak uzme prekmürska polja in mrtvice
<speed-> se vdno
<speed-> nevem ka se godi :D
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va0bsRxoR70
<jabuk> Vlado Kreslin - Tam v meglicah nad mursko vodo [live HQ] - YouTube
<jabuk> Spomnijo se še stari ljudje, da se je rado hodilo v goste. Da si se ustavil, pobaral al' gre, nazdravil še kakšno besedo al' dve. Včasih pa, ko je sonce zašl...
<speed-> v meglicah nad mürsko vudau
<speed-> !
<zdobersek> "Po zgledu dirke po Hrvaški bo najel zunanjo produkcijo, ki bo v sodelovanju s TV Slovenija pripravila prenose dirke po Sloveniji." good fucking riddance
<msev-> a rtv?
<zdobersek> a?
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18221794_10155148638745505_8796093058984422892_n.jpg?oh=39f9614ca7746764ad81d21fa3cd904b&oe=5977FD3C
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek> kaj si taki
<zdobbie> OOOOO FRRRIIIDAAYAAYAYAYAYYY
<zdobbie> such a SHITTTTYYYY FFFRRRIIIDAAAAYAYAYAYAYY
<speed-> whyyy shitty
<speed-> it's fiiiiiiiiine
<idioterna> mokro je
<slax0r> shitty friday > good monday
<speed-> pa niste s cukra
<idioterna> nismo, sam gume slabs primejo
<idioterna> sicer nism padu, ker mi je spodnesl ko sm v klanc gonu
<idioterna> ce bi na dol grede bi blo bl zoprn
<slax0r> ker divjas
<slax0r> si isti kot speed-
<slax0r> prilagodi hitrost vremenskim razmeram
<idioterna> ja na gor mors divjat
<idioterna> ce ne gre rikverc.
<msev-> tole je pa res kul da loh tanove flatpak zapakirane appe uporabljam na starem gnomeu
<msev-> edin polari-ja neznam skonfigurirat
<msev-> pač to nima veze s flatpakom ampak ok...mi da skoz authentication error pa taprav password dam notr
<speed-> msev-, kaj pa dobro jutro pa te zadeve ? :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<msev-> i went straight to business today :D
<msev-> ta najbl dobro jutro fantje!
<msev-> pa lep vikend vsem!
<msev-> 2 žurke sta ta tedn v LJ :D
<metalcamp_> že odhajaš domov?
<speed-> samo 2 ?
<slax0r> msev-: flatpak uporabljas?
<msev-> treba spet it mal pogledat haha
<msev-> jp slax0r od učer :D
<slax0r> ves mogoce kje bi nasel stuff like teamviewer etc?
<msev-> ne
<slax0r> :/
<slax0r> nocem it multilib
<msev-> k js sm sam 3 gnome-ove appe tanove inštaliral
<slax0r> in ta crap od software ne podpira native 64
<msev-> tanov todo, feedreader pa recipes :D
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> you don't need multilib
<speed-> you need windows
<speed-> !
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> get, out.
<speed-> win doza
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<slax0r> jaz sem tak anti windows da se na bajti oken ne bom mel
<speed-> lol
<speed-> i lub it!
<slax0r> ni mi jasno kako lahko developas na windoze
<metalcamp_> slax0r: https://github.com/flatpak/flatpak/issues/524
<slax0r> docker je fucking dizaster
<slax0r> na windows
<slax0r> git je dizaster
<speed-> zakaj
<speed-> ka te fali gitu
<slax0r> npm, bower, itd omg...
<slax0r> konzola za razjokat
<speed-> wot?
<slax0r> metalcamp_: zakaj je to relevantno? :)
<msev-> a nimaš zj ubuntu baked in
<speed-> ko instalirat git
<speed-> dobis mingw aloi ka je ze ovo
<speed-> cist super konzola .9
<slax0r> pa poglej kak tisto zgleda?
<slax0r> yuck...
<speed-> kak
<speed-> vse regularno
<speed-> 100x boljse kak konzola na macu tbh
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> no wai
<speed-> dockera pa mi ne nucamo
<speed-> ker ves
<speed-> why would we
<speed-> :d
<slax0r> jaz ga osebno nucam :P
<metalcamp_> slax0r: zgolj to, da mogoče ne bo out of the box rešitev za teamviewer etc.
<slax0r> pa se na firmi
<slax0r> metalcamp_: saj teamviewer ne rabi systemd
<speed-> nismo mi pussiji
<speed-> delamo vse na live
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> jaz bi rad samo client :)
<slax0r> ne da se mi kdo drug povezuje gor
<slax0r> speed-: lol...mi tudi
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> testing is overrated
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> sem zadnic pripravlal en release
<slax0r> pa nalozim na test server
<slax0r> pa stranko obvestim da naj grejo preklikat skozi ce je vse ok
<slax0r> pa me tip nahruli nazaj po mailu zakaj mora se zaj enkrat vse testirat ce je pa ze testiral sproti vse kak smo delali
<slax0r> se opravicim, nalozim na production
<slax0r> cez pol ure pa se zacnejo maili
<slax0r> to ne dela, ono ne dela
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> to je nujn treba zrihtat itd
<slax0r> sem si mislil lahko samo "karma's a bitch"
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pa unity
<speed-> nedela na faking linuxi
<slax0r> po tem lahko sklepamo samo eno
<slax0r> unity sucks
<speed-> hahaha
<speed-> pa te spet
<speed-> nvidia graficne z linuxom
<speed-> holy fucking shit
<speed-> amd se ajde recimo da tam tam nekak za silo bi slo skos
<speed-> :)
<speed-> nvidia pa dela magije
<slax0r> zakaj? jaz mam nvidio na linuxu
<slax0r> dela cist ok
<speed-> nevem to ka sem vido ka sasoji dela
<speed-> delalo*
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> ce nima pojma :D
<speed-> ah
<speed-> pa se hearthstona ni!
<slax0r> spet, lahko sklepamo samo eno
<slax0r> hearthstone sucks
<speed-> same negative
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> najjaci tool (unity) pa najjaci spil (hs)
<slax0r> phaha
<slax0r> you wish
<speed-> nedela na nekem leeenuxu
<speed-> skoda no
<slax0r> itak da dela :)
<speed-> samo za server je pa skoraj kul
<speed-> :p
<speed-> pocasi mam linux vse rajsi
<speed-> in bsd serverje menjavam z linuxom
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> no ja...tega nebi glih delal :)
<speed-> saj ne vse ene 3-4 pa sem zamenjal ziher
<speed-> lepo pocasi!
<slax0r> jaz pa glih gledam zaj da bi en server na bsd dal
<speed-> delas gnes
<speed-> ?
<slax0r> delas
<speed-> doma ali si tu?
<speed-> jes moren gnes do 4 biti tu
<speed-> ka si gotof :D
<slax0r> doma
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<speed-> ali dobro
<speed-> malo minus pokrpam
<speed-> ka nede out of control! :D
<slax0r> ce bi delal na linuxu bi te se vzel k nam, bi lahko tudi v petek doma delal
<slax0r> zaj pa ko te jebe
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> lol
<speed-> pa lahko jaz delam
<speed-> samo
<speed-> veeeeees
<speed-> mi delamo appe
<speed-> za windoz
<speed-> phone
<speed-> !!
<speed-> se posebej za 8.1
<speed-> to je main requirement za eno firmo :D
<speed-> konstantno
<slax0r> aja, ti si malo visji ko appe delas
<slax0r> ne web appe
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> pa dejansko so web appi
<speed-> vecino
<speed-> ampak vseeno treba to te na windoze spravit :)
<slax0r> razocaral si me
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> sta ze 2
<speed-> ti pa moja mati!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<sasos90_> vceraj je srmak ze scel odpoved dati
<sasos90_> ka njemi je 2 vri win phone nej delal :D
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<slax0r> seveda...ce je M$
<slax0r> ti si me tudi razocaro
<slax0r> windowse si sau gor installerat
<slax0r> jezos jezos
<slax0r> bokomoj
<sasos90_> eeeeeh... niti ne guci..
<slax0r> malo odides vkraj od trde roke pa ze vse narobe
<sasos90_> ce so mi graficni driveri 2 leti nej delali
<sasos90_> hahahha
<sasos90_> :D
<speed-> balkanizirmo in windowziramo vse povprek!
<speed-> :)
<zdobbie> ovim se je spet sfuzlalo
<zdobbie> kompletni channel overtake
<speed-> PREKMURJE REPUBLIKA
<zdobbie> ja daj, odcepi se
<zdobbie> kdo ti brani
<speed-> nas parlament :D
<zdobbie> *nas*
<speed-> vas
<speed-> za 1x se skupen
<zdobbie> moj in tvoj
<speed-> :)
<speed-> bi bili ze odcepleni pa je prevec birokracije
<speed-> pa se nan neda ubadat
<zdobbie> se vam ne da v LJ it papirje vlozit?
<speed-> itak da ne
<speed-> v lj ze nisem bil
<speed-> da ne pomnim
<msev-> haha
<msev-> se ne počutiš doma v LJ :D, you enter an alien environment :D
<speed-> tako ja
<sasa84> dobro jutro delovni narod!
<speed-> hoj
<metalcamp_> o/
<zdobersek> "delovni narod"
<zdobersek> not on this channel
<msev-> https://github.com/joshymcd/mycroft-electro  kko tak electron app spremeniš samo v spletno stran?
<metalcamp_> asar arhiv je v bistvu tar
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/electron/asar
<jabuk> GitHub - electron/asar: Simple extensive tar-like archive format with indexing
<jabuk> asar - Simple extensive tar-like archive format with indexing
<metalcamp_> no, tar-like
<metalcamp_> da me ne kdo kregal
<msev-> a to pomen da sam odpakiraš pa vn uzameš :D
<CrazyLemon> unzip it
<msev-> metalcamp_, kaj je fora tega asara
<zdobbie> it packs things
<metalcamp_> exactly
<CrazyLemon> does it pack light or heavy?
<metalcamp_> ne kompresira
<zdobbie> it packs things in tinfoil
<zdobbie> makes it shiny
<msev-> a potem zapakira v webpage? al je to uporabn za pakiranje webpageov v electron app?
<dz0ny_> yes
<dz0ny_> but not webpages
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> assets
<msev> test
<sasa84> failed
<metalcamp_> msev: electron omogoča razvoj desktop appov s tehnologijami, ki se uporabljajo za razvoj web page-ov, ne gre za pakiranje web page-ov per se
<sasa84> 404
<msev> succeeded, sasa84 replied :-P
<msev-> zanimiv, na freenode se lepo poveže polari, na bouncerja se pa noče
<msev-> dz0ny_, potem electron app zapakira v webpage? :D
<msev-> a si na to odgovoril yes
<CrazyLemon> msev- snap that webpage :)
<msev-> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/snap-a-website#0
<jabuk> Ubuntu tutorials
<jabuk> Ubuntu tutorials!
<sasa84> ej folk... kako se una firma v trebnjem imenuje? gre-orc...a ni nekej na gre? :)
<sasa84> gorec!
<dz0ny_> metalcamp_:  i would say developing desktop apps with web technologies
<dz0ny_> k web page je myspace,youtube,fb :))
<msev-> CrazyLemon, to nima veze
<msev-> kul
<msev-> a pol s temu asarom pa nardiš obratno al kko, da nardiš webpage iz electron app-a? :D
<msev-> bom pustu to zadevo ker je vrjetn preveč komplicirana
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.finance.si/8856596/Alkimija-srednjega-sloja
<jabuk> Alkimija srednjega sloja
<jabuk> Finance.si - največji slovenski spletni medij za poslovno javnost
<zdobbie> jelly of them kias?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a imaš še kio?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 of course
<slax0r> kia je avto zivljenja
<slax0r> kupis, pa se vec ne resis
<slax0r> ker nihce noce met
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha..pravi tisti k je kupu hyundaia!
<slax0r> keri to?
<slax0r> kako tele...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r fsako tele ma svojga hyundaia
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> rejs je
<metalcamp_> dz0ny_: indeed, tvoj opis se lepše bere
<slax0r> dz0ny_: go ? slice ali list?
<slax0r> considering: ne vem tocne velikosti, tako da bom moral povecevat, in vseboval bi kar nekaj podatkov
<slax0r> tako da bo relativno velik, kar koli ze pac bo
<msev-> te polari devi mi nočjo pomagat kko se povežem no :D
<msev-> tak app nardil da se nemorm povezat na bouncerja
<msev-> kle v hexchatu pa komot
<matjaz> polari sucks
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/FxyQTuy  #lastpass_ftw
<dz0ny_> slax0r: skoraj vedno slice
<dz0ny_> razen če res rabiš optimiziran del
<sasos90_> dz0ny_: tvoj nick mi je znan pa nevem kaj te naj dam :D
<sasos90_> cod2 mogoce? :D
<sasos90_> al kasn fuzbal spil??? :D
<slax0r> dz0ny_: ql, tnx
<msev-> a Geary zj ni več kul je zj Nylas the guy to beat :D
<msev-> like a dead horse :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, še kar uporabljaš LastPass?!
<matjaz> I'm dissappoint
<slax0r> kaj pa ti uporabljas matjaz ?
<matjaz> keepassxc
<slax0r> ah, local db
<slax0r> ?
<matjaz> jep, v veracrypt containerju
<slax0r> paranoid much?
<slax0r> :D
<matjaz> not really, vse pomembno mam v veracryptu
<slax0r> kako pa mas urejeno potem prenos na druge device?
<matjaz> certe, keye, scanae, gesla etc.
<matjaz> na druge device kar scp
<slax0r> android?
<matjaz> sftp
<matjaz> Turbo Client
<slax0r> automated?
<metalcamp_> matjaz: ni veracrypt kompromitiran?
<matjaz> nope
<slax0r> ce ni automatizirano potem je crap
<slax0r> ker jaz kot sem bom doma nek nov password naredil
<slax0r> pozabil syncat
<slax0r> pridem v sluzbo in se lahko lepo slikam
<matjaz> jest si tud tja scpjam
<matjaz> sej nimam veliko naprav
<matjaz> PC, laptop. telefon, workstation
<slax0r> sploh pa, ce je laptop v sluzbi nedosegljiv ne bom nic syncal
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> ali pa desktop doma
<matjaz> no sej, v bistvu lahko tud avtomatiziraš :)
<matjaz> syncthing recimo
<matjaz> metalcamp_, pomojem misliš truecrypt
<slax0r> meh, nisem mel nekega incidenta z lastpass
<slax0r> tako da, zaenkrat bo kar lastpass
<slax0r> malo master pwd menjat tu pa tam
<slax0r> pa je to to
<matjaz> sej zastopim, pa mislim, da pri njihovem vdoru ni blo nič compromised
<matjaz> sam nekako ne morem zaupat closed source sceni, če ima probleme :)
<slax0r> ni blo neke panike ne
<slax0r> saj, jaz bi si to vse sam uredil z lastnimi resitvami, pa tudi kak keepass ali podobno
<slax0r> samo ce nimam casa :/
<matjaz> če maš ogromno gesel zna bit kar pain ja :)
<metalcamp_> matjaz: afaik veracrypt bazira na truecrypt, pa če se ne motim so nazadnje pregledali samo truecrypt  v7.0a
<slax0r> drugace pa uporabljam tudi encfs lokalno za kake delikatne zadeve
<matjaz> ja, sam veracrypt je takoj porihtal ranljivosti
<matjaz> slax0r, tudi jaz včasih ja
<slax0r> kaj je pa potem boljse pri veracrypt?
<slax0r> vs encfs mislim
<matjaz>  več opcij šifriranja pomojem
<matjaz> pa v encfs pomojem vidiš strukturo fajlov?
<matjaz> če se prav spomnim
<slax0r> dir structure? ja
<slax0r> samo kriptirana imena
<matjaz> veracrypt je en fajl ki ga mountaš
<matjaz> kot volume
<matjaz> al pa kompletno particijo zakleneš
<sasa84> slax0r: jaz tud...lastpass mi je ok
<sasa84> za veracrypt pa je tako... nimam delikatnih zadev, s CrazyLemon imava vse na onedrive-u :P
<matjaz> ONEDRIVE?!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, report!
<sasa84> pač morje_xxx, izlet_xxx ipd :P
<sasa84> jaaaa, CrazyLemon mi linke iz onedrive-a pošilja!
<matjaz> one drive on Ubuntu
<matjaz> I'm crying
<sasa84> in vsi text fajli imajo končnico .docx!
<matjaz> !!!
<sasa84> katastrofa...ti povem :P
<sasa84> matjaz: pa saj ona nima ubuntu...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon je pol tist, k v emailih pošilja pdfje polne teksta
<lynxlynx> vedno bi lahko blo hujš :)
<lynxlynx> recimo macovi formati, k'jih Å¡e libreoffice samo na pol zastopi
<sasa84> haha :D
<lynxlynx> al pa da so tisti pdfji taki, da ne moreš kopirat teksta ven
<matjaz> u! to ja
<matjaz> I love it
<slax0r> sasa84: nehaj...bo matjaza se kap
<lynxlynx> pa vse skupaj Å¡e za brezveze zazipano
<slax0r> kaj pa ko ti posljejo mail, v mailu url do repositorija, https link ofc in username, pri passwordu pa pise: pride v drugem mailu
<slax0r> za par s drug mail, clear text password
<slax0r> securitee
<matjaz> password v mailu!
<matjaz> you guys are killing me!
<slax0r> al pa ko so na moji prejsnji firmi meli password check: if string position(input password, stored password) == 0
<CrazyLemon> matjaz seveda..zakaj ne bi?!?
<slax0r> na se eni drugi firmi pa direkt post parameter v query ala where username = post(user) and password = hash(post(password))
<slax0r> "admin'; -- "
<slax0r> \o/
<matjaz> slax0r, vau in vau
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, M$ ...
<slax0r> in to je tak dolgo not ze kot je aplikacija stara 8+ let
<CrazyLemon> matjaz didn't you hear? MS loves linux!
<slax0r> po tem ko sem nasel, eh...ce do zdaj nihce ni zlorabil, se pa zdaj tudi ne mudi, bomo porihtali
<slax0r> mislim da je se vedno tako...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, oh yea, I remember
<matjaz> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/23/microsoft_onedrive_linux_slow/
<jabuk> Microsoft loves Linux so much, its OneDrive web app runs like a dog on Windows OS rivals • The Register
<CrazyLemon> matjaz just change your agent
<matjaz> ...
<CrazyLemon> MS did that coz MS knows that there are hackers on linux
<CrazyLemon> and hackers know their sh1t
<slax0r> dz0ny_: back to slice, samo ce mas dinamicen slice, torej da ga povecujes, in zmermo kopiras zadeve z copy, a ni to potem tak eno malo expensive?
<dz0ny_> uporab benchmark za tist kr delaš
<zdobbie> do u even perf bro
<slax0r> fair enough
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hows minnesota?
<zdobbie> sem ze vcer nazaj prsu
<zdobbie> ubistvu smo pol sli v Los Angeles
<CrazyLemon> that nice eh?
<matjaz> sem reku!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kakšen je status paketa?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz still in transit
<CrazyLemon> matjaz drugač pa postnl.post
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> pr men se ni še nič spremenil dammit
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pa si preveru na temle linku gor?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz http://imgur.com/cdfe6M7
<matjaz> hm, niti ne
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/u8Q6duc.png
<speed-> ka cakata
<speed-> ?
<matjaz> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_434477.html
<jabuk> SCISHION V88 PRO TV Box Amlogic S905X Quad Core-38.02 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk> Just US$38.02 + free shipping, buy SCISHION V88 PRO TV Box Amlogic S905X Quad Core online shopping at GearBest.com.
<metalcamp_> speed-: trikrat ugibaj kaj se naroča z nizozemske :>
<speed-> jah jaz bi samo eno stvar naroco
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo oviva 2 mislin ka nejsta hasisara :)
<CrazyLemon> misliš praf!
<metalcamp_> lol, prekmurščina bo kmalu uradni jezik tega kanala
<CrazyLemon> jah lej..slišali smo da v republiki prekmürje ne bo davkov
<CrazyLemon> tko da se počasi prilagajamo :>
<speed-> ne skrbi CrazyLemon
<speed-> za priseljence bodo
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> to bomo sli nazaj
<speed-> po druzinskem drevu
<speed-> ene 3 kolena
<speed-> minimalno!
<CrazyLemon> a taki ste vi
<speed-> pa jasno
<speed-> ka te mislis
<speed-> eh nic idem malo tu zavirat
<speed-> se pol ure
<speed-> te pa upan ka spickan :D
<metalcamp_> TGIF
<msev-> js bom isto do ene 4 :D
<sasa84> slax0r: a je matjaz preživel? :P
<sasa84> nč miške...jaz grem mal na bicikl :)
<sasa84> papa
<sasa84> a dobim kudos za to izjavo???
<sasa84> meh :\
<sasa84> bbl
<idioterna> kudos!
<idioterna> sori, ni me blo
<CrazyLemon> za izjavo pa že nau dobila kudosa!
<idioterna> a ti ji ne zaupas da je res sla na bicikl
<CrazyLemon> itak da ne
<idioterna> weird
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWKIWNJnlzI
<jabuk> LCD Soundsystem - call the police - YouTube
<jabuk> "call the police" by LCD Soundsystem is available now: http://smarturl.it/LCD-CTP-AD http://lcdsoundsystem.com
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti mas motorolo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yup..68hc11
<zdobbie> wat een joker
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ikr
<CrazyLemon> ne nimam motorole lenovo Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> why do you ask
<zdobbie> I ENQUIRE
<CrazyLemon> you with SOVA now or what?
<zdobbie> oooh-ooooooooohhhh
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7O7BtBnsG4
<jabuk> DUNKIRK - OFFICIAL MAIN TRAILER [HD] - YouTube
<jabuk> From filmmaker Christopher Nolan (“Interstellar,” “Inception,” “The Dark Knight” Trilogy) comes the epic action thriller DUNKIRK, in theaters July 21, 2017. ...
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: u really are a joker
<zdobbie> lenovo ma zdej motorola znamko, jetak?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tak je
<zdobbie> kter tulifon mas te?
<CrazyLemon> nexus 5
<zdobbie> k
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ej zakaj tle nimamo rss že?
<dz0ny_> as in irc bot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ coz that sh1t is br0ken
<CrazyLemon> če misliš forum rss thingie.. no katerikoli rss thingie ne dela pri ircbotu
<CrazyLemon> tudi tist za wp barely dela
<CrazyLemon> tale dunkirk zgleda awesome
<CrazyLemon> kinda dog red-ish
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C-R5wm0UQAADBng.jpg
<idioterna> go wins every time.
<slax0r> lol, nice
<slax0r> idioterna: mas mogoce minutko da te spet malo na priv zmotim?
<idioterna> sure
<zdobbie> what is this private elitism?
<zdobbie> Get Down Mr. Pikachu https://twitter.com/paul_haine/status/860533604975349760
<yang> sploh ni smesno, revez bi se lahko zadusil
<zdobbie> sej ma deset drugih defibliratorjev okol sebe
<zdobbie> defibrilatorjev
<zdobbie> pick one
<idioterna> ma tehnikalije ga zanimajo, nima smisla s tem kanala obremenjevat
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-06
<pitastrudl> kaj mogoče kdo ve kako bi z youtube-dl potegnil samo imena videjev iz playlista?
<pitastrudl> nisem našel kake dobre kombinacije da bi dobil samo imena ven
<pitastrudl> brez da glih grem dljat vsak video
<pitastrudl> nevermind :D --list-playlist
<pitastrudl> ke
<pitastrudl> k
<pitastrudl> ded
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<pitastrudl> fajn vreme dans v lj
<pitastrudl> spet en razlog za lenobo :p
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 16°C @06.05.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% zahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:44:01, Kulminacija: 13:00:37, Sončni zahod: 20:17:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 33min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> idioterna: queen of the mountain! https://www.strava.com/activities/972234204/segments/23811647153
<idioterna> sasa84: kudso.
<idioterna> kudos even
<idioterna> sasa84: a pol gres zdele se enkrat :)
<idioterna> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191909386468
<jabuk> 1000TVL tiny cctv mini screw video Pinhole spy CAM HD Hidden camouflage camera| eBay
<jabuk> 1000TVL mini cctv spy screw smallest CAM HD ultra super. image sensor 1/4" HD Sensor. Note: the camera no audio. Video output 1vp-p75ω; Negative. | eBay!
<yang> je šel kdo na pohod ob žici ?
<sasa84> idioterna: danes bo mogoče kao počitek...sam do pumpe bom skočila
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/89hyb4A.gifv
<jabuk> "Sir, you've got a child in the car with no child seat."
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/89hyb4A.gifv
<jabuk> "Sir, you've got a child in the car with no child seat."
<matjaz> dammit, not again
<matjaz> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/69grvb/nzxt_h440_raspberry_pi_edition_completed/
<jabuk> NZXT H440 Raspberry Pi edition! (Completed!) : pcmasterrace
<speed-> metalcamp, slax0r kak zaj
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<speed-> ob 6 bunker?
<idioterna> sasa84: tudi dobro :)
<idioterna> matjaz: celga sm pogledu pa kr no shots fired?
<idioterna> what did you even paste it for!
<zdobbie> to je najlepse sporocilo
<zdobbie> da je prezvel
<idioterna> it's weird is all i'm saying
<zdobbie> Awwmerica
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/XM6CPHy.gifv
<zdobbie> srecno
<sasa84> idioterna: a ni dobro, da je malo počitka?
<sasa84> al danes Å¡e 1x? :)
<idioterna> najbl je vazn da sebe poslusas
<idioterna> ce ti ni za jit, ne jit
<sasa84> sem mislila, da imam danes mal pavze pa jutri spet
<sasa84> al bo dež jutr? :\
<sasa84> meh
<yang> dež bo
<pitastrudl> mam pc in laptop, na pcju je network share, če kabl od laptopa vzamem in ga dam v router, kako bi omogoču da laptop še vedno vidi nfs čeprav je na router povezan?
<pitastrudl> bi moral dat router na bridge mode?
<pitastrudl> ker pač potem je to spet neko podomrežje
<yang> pitastrudl: router, Pc in laptop morta biti v istem subnetu npr 192.168.1.0/24 ...
<yang> potem se vsi vidijo med seboj
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> se prav pol samo subnet nastimam na routerju?
<yang> dodelis vssakemu IP iz istega subneta
<pitastrudl> laptopu in routerju?
<yang> vsem trem natimaj IPje iz istega subneeta 192.168.11.1
<yang> vsem trem natimaj IPje iz istega subneeta 192.168.1.1 (router) 192.168.1.2 Laptop 192.168.1.3 PC
<yang> malo sem aljkkoholiziran
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> ni panike
<pitastrudl> malo zgodaj ampak zgleda da je fešta
<pitastrudl> bom probal
<yang> ce bos stimal subnet
<yang> si poberi "ipcalc" program
<yang> da bos vedel kak subnet dodelit
<pitastrudl> ty :D
<yang> 255.255.255.0 je za /24
<yang> pitastrudl: PC in Laptop morata oba biti povezana na router v tem primeru, ce ni fizicnega linka potem se tudi ne bosta videla ...
<yang> lahko se vidita tudi prek wifi linka, samo tega nisi omenil
<pitastrudl> yang: pač fora je da sta pc in laptop trenutno povezana na switch
<pitastrudl> na kerga nimam dostopa
<pitastrudl> in js bi potem povezal kabl k je na laptopu, na router
<yang> cakaj malo
<pitastrudl> pcja nebi premikal
<yang> vsem nastimaj ipje iz istega subneeta
<yang> potem pa pingaj naprave med seboj
<yang> pa bos videl ali se vidijo ali se ne vidijo
<yang> in v tem primeru ti bo tudi NFS deloval
<pitastrudl> yang: samo potem moram to delati na switchu?
<yang> ne
<pitastrudl> pač štimati ipje
<yang> ce je switch brez nastavitev "dumb switch" potem ne stelas tam nicesar, on samo fizicno povezuje, ti moras pa se softwersko povezati, torej nastaviti IPje
<pitastrudl> aha vidim, to se na mašinah štima
<pitastrudl> ok
<yang> ja na masinah
<yang> razen ce imaas managed switch potem lahko tam stelas se dodatne nastavitve
<yang> za vse naprave katere zelis da se pingajo med seboj morajo biti v istem subnetu
<yang> recimo za 192.168.1.0/24 subnet imas na voljo 255 IPjev od 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.255
<yang> Kdo'b'si mislu da si od bezga lahk tolk alkoholiziran
<matjaz> zdej je pa bezeg kriv ja
<yang> :)
<idioterna> narkici so med nami
<yang> idioterna: a ti ves od kod izvira beseda narkic ?
<yang> iz narkotikov
<yang> od kdaj je alkohol narkotik ?
<idioterna> odkar se taki k si ti zadevate z njim
<yang> ja pa jade
<yang> to si ti zamešal pojme
<idioterna> kva
<idioterna> narkotik je psihoaktivna snov, od katere postanes odvisen
<idioterna> alkohol je edn od najbolj nevarnih na svetu
<idioterna> pobije vec ljudi kot katerikoli drug narkotik
<yang> The term narcotic (/nɑːrˈkɒtᵻk/, from ancient Greek ναρκῶ narkō, "to make numb") originally referred medically to any psychoactive compound with sleep-inducing properties. In the United States, it has since become associated with opiates and opioids, commonly morphine and heroin, as well as derivatives of many of the compounds found within raw opium latex.
<yang> trava pa opiati so narkotiki
<idioterna> pa alkohol
<idioterna> alkohol se najbolj v bistvu
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ja.
<idioterna> to da se alkoholiki pretvarjate, da alkohol ni droga in da alkohol ni narkotik, ne preslepi nikogar
<yang> sigurno ti ne dajo narkoze bazirane na alkoholu zdravniki
<yang> joj no
<yang> alohol
<idioterna> hm?
<yang> ni droga
<idioterna> seveda je
<idioterna> wtf are you on about
<yang> droga so opiati pa trava
<idioterna> trda droga je
<idioterna> ne, alkohol je.
<idioterna> je psihoaktivna snov, ki povzroca precej mocno fizicno odvisnost
<idioterna> skratka, narkotik
<yang> ja
<idioterna> in ja, se uporablja za anastezijo
<yang> samo ni klasificiran kot narkotik
<idioterna> ja, ce pustis alkoholikom da klasificirajo snovi, pol ni
<sasa84> alkohol je dejansko najbolj dostopna (mehka) droga
<yang> narkoman ponavadi ni alkoholik ampak tisti ki se zadeva z opiati
<idioterna> sasa84: ne
<idioterna> sasa84: alkohol je trda droga
<idioterna> sasa84: marihuana je mehka droga
<yang> alkoholik je pa besedna zveza za alkoholika
<sasa84> idioterna: alkohol je tekoča droga! :)
<idioterna> sasa84: je pa trda
<idioterna> definicija trde droge je, da povzroca fizicno odvisnost
<idioterna> yang: vsak alkoholik je narkoman
<idioterna> https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_and_soft_drugs
<jabuk> Hard and soft drugs - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tle je enostavno razlozeno
<yang> joj no idioterna
<idioterna> za une k ste pod vplivom psihoaktivnih substanc.
<idioterna> ja tko je
<idioterna> kaj se zdej pretvarjas neki
<idioterna> da alkohol ni droga pa da ni narkotik pa da ni levodesno
<yang> pol je pa 90% slovencev narkomanov ko kdaj pa kdaj kaksno pivo sijejo
<yang> spijejo
<idioterna> ja, so
<idioterna> pa kaj
<yang> daj ne pretiravaj
<idioterna> sej tut kofe pijejo, kofein je pa droga
<idioterna> sicer ni trda, tko kot je alkohol
<yang> rdece vino je celo priporocljivo, ce imas tezave s srcem
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<yang> vprasaj kaksnega kardiologa pa ti bo razlozil
<idioterna> ja, citiral bo neveljavno raziskavo, ki je bila ovrzena
<yang> ker vsebuje
<yang> dolocene primesi ki so koristne telesu
<idioterna> ja, vem kere
<idioterna> ce alkohol oddestiliras ven, potem je koristno
<idioterna> ce ne, pa ni.
<yang> ja ampak te primesi se ustvari skozi alkoholno vrenje
<yang> stavim da je pivo veliko manj skodljivo kot ce koka kolo pijes leta in leta
<idioterna> za resveratrol so pravl, da je koristen
<yang> ker je celoten proces naraven
<idioterna> pa se je izkazalo, da ni
<yang> se vegani pijejo vino :)
<idioterna> ne vsi
<yang> mislim ljudje so ziveli preko 100 let pa so vsak dan spili kozarec vina
<idioterna> mhm, ljudje so ziveli tudi preko 100 let, pa niso nikoli v zivljenju pili vina
<yang> tko da ni tok skodljivo kot pravijo
<idioterna> kolk pa pravjo da je skodljivo?
<idioterna> alkohol je zagotovo skodljiv
<yang> ja 2 deci ziher ni
<idioterna> 2 deci alkohola te loh ubije
<yang> jaz ne pijem drugega vina kot muškatov, ker mi ni vsec okus, ce bi mi bil pa okus vsec pa mislim da ne bi blo nic hudega ce bi spil kozarcek na dan
<yang> jasno ne gre pretiravati s tem
<yang> ce si ti alkoholik pa moras spiti pol litra navsezgodaj da se nehas trest
<yang> tudi kave ne pijem iz istega razloga, ker mi ni vsec okus
<yang> pa kot poznam kavopivce, jih blazno glava boli cez dan, ce ne dobijo jutranje doze kave
<yang> telo se navadi na kofein
<yang> pa spi se jim vecino dneva pol, ce so brez kave
<sasa84> ni res yang , ni res!
<yang> meni pa recimo kofeinska pijaca koka kola super pomaga, pri glavobolu
<yang> ce dobi telo malo kofeina takrat, neha glavobol, ne velja pa to, ce si kavopivec
<yang> sasa84: ja verjetno je razlicno sicer, te ki jih poznam so mi tko pravili
<yang> logicno da pac ce ti redno dovajas telesu neko snov se telo navadi in zahteva vedno vecji odmerek
<yang> bodisi nikotin ali kofein karkoli
<idioterna> js ne pijem kofeta, pijem domac bezgov sok, nc fermentiran
<yang> mene se alkohol ful  hitro prime, ker redko pijem
<yang> kaksni spijejo po 4-5 piv pa niso kaj dosti pijani, Å¡e vozijo
<idioterna> mhm, po cestah, plocnikih in kolesarjih.
<yang> sicer pa baje, ce pijes nekaj z 5% alkohola v povprecju se izloca po 0,1 promil na uro
<yang> tko da po petih urah, gre vecina ven iz telesa
<yang> pametno je, da pac ne vozis kadar pijes
<yang> ker tudi
<yang> si avtomaticno kriv, ce je nesreca
<metalcamp> speed-: ja, ob 18.00
<yang> ce ugotovijo da si alkoholiziran
<yang> idioterna: v srednji soli, se je en sosolec napil in sel domov s kolesom
<yang> pri tem je padel in si zbil polovico sprednjih zob ven
<idioterna> ja, vids, bols bi blo ce bi se s travo zadeval
<idioterna> bi mel se zdej vse zobe
<yang> ma saj ga ni potem to ustavilo da ne bi pil ali travo kadil
<yang> je bil veckrat med poukom pijan
<idioterna> sej pravim, taki ste narkomani
<idioterna> nc, grem palacinke spect
<yang> spil v bifeju pred solo pred poukom par vodk
<idioterna> later
<sasa84> uuuuuu palačinke!!!!
 * sasa84 si obriše slino
<yang> jaz sem dobil neko domaco slivovo marmelado danes
<yang> iz hrvaske
<yang> mah
<yang> ni slivova, ampak figova
<yang> Stella Croatica
<yang> to bi blo dobro za na palacinke
<yang> http://www.stella-croatica.hr/index.php/en/jams/dried-fig-jam-and-dried-fig-and-orange-jam
<jabuk> Dried fig jam and dried fig and orange jam
<yang> https://phys.org/news/2017-05-social-media-visa-applicants.html
<jabuk> US to seek social media details from certain visa applicants
<yang> Friendly Americans
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.iis.fraunhofer.de/en/ff/amm/prod/audiocodec/audiocodecs/mp3.html
<jabuk> mp3
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<jabuk> mp3 is the most popular standard for audio coding and was mainly developed by Fraunhofer IIS.
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.itromso.no/nyhet/2017/05/04/Hva-b%C3%B8r-den-nye-regionen-i-nord-hete-Stem-her-14679231.ece
<jabuk> Hva bør den nye regionen i nord hete? Stem her -itromso.no
<jabuk> Region Nord, Nord-Norge eller Nye Troms? Her kan du stemme på hvilket navn du mener passer best for den nye regionen i nord.
<lynxlynxlynx> glasovanje za novo ime združene regije je odprto za vse  :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-07
<yang> https://lorettiwatches.com/collections/free-watches
<jabuk> FREE Watches – Loretti Watches
<sasa84> juhu
<idioterna> o
<yang> soseda mi je Å¡trudel prinesla
<yang> Živjo idioterna
<yang> takega štrudla nisem jedel že kakih 20 let
<yang> tako dobrega
<yang> odkra mi je stara mama umrla, ona je naredila dobrega
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<yang> Živjo sasa84
<sasa84> juhu yang
<yang> mislim, da je fora v sladilih, stara mama je bila diabetik, pa tale soseda tudui, tko da namesto cukra uporabijo saharin
<yang> sasa84: msg
<sasa84> miške nič...šibam na piknik
<sasa84> papa
<sasa84> :)
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> živeli!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e nisi Å¡la?!?
<CrazyLemon> there she goes
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @07.05.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% severnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:41:10, Kulminacija: 12:59:39, Sončni zahod: 20:18:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 36min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> bu
<zdobbie> WHOA
<zdobbie> MOTHERF-
<matjaz> zdobbie, WHO?! WHAT?!
<zdobbie> the "bu" madlad
<matjaz> shit, you scared me!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/duffn/dumb-password-rules
<jabuk> GitHub - duffn/dumb-password-rules: Shaming sites with dumb password rules.
<jabuk> dumb-password-rules - Shaming sites with dumb password rules.
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> you are too late man
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.9°C @07.05.2017 12:30 UTC.
<zdobbie> fhah
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% zahodnik 4.1 m/s (14.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:45:42, Kulminacija: 13:02:54, Sončni zahod: 20:20:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 34min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://vid.pr0gramm.com/2017/05/07/33eb422f0537af9c.mp4
<CrazyLemon> ^ holy crap thats awesome :D
<idioterna> a to je tanov spacex launch?
<CrazyLemon> Falcon X
<idioterna> men zgleda bl k falcon 0 :)
<zdobbie> majo pa boljsi space program k slovenija
<CrazyLemon> 05-05-2017 21:30	The item has been processed in the country of destination	
<CrazyLemon> 05-05-2017 21:29	The item has arrived in the country of destination
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<idioterna> "beep"
<idioterna> sounds like processing is really labour intensive
<matjaz> 05-05-2017 21:48 	The item has been processed in the country of destination 	SLOVENIA
<matjaz> 05-05-2017 21:47 	The item has arrived in the country of destination
<matjaz> nooice!
<sasa84> kaj ste pa naročili gospod matjaz ?
<matjaz> isto kar CrazyLemon
<matjaz> eno Android Å¡katlo za na TV :)
<matjaz> dz0ny_, s CrazyLemon bova počas spet rabla tist link za linux na S905x deviceih :)
<zdobbie> kvaj sta ubodla tocno?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne ne bova
<matjaz> tole http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_434477.html
<CrazyLemon> https://forum.libreelec.tv/thread-5556.html
<jabuk> [HOWTO + FAQ] Install community builds from kszaq on S905/S905X/S912 device | LibreELEC
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ti boš Android fural?
 * CrazyLemon bookmarks useful sh1t
<matjaz> aaa :)
<matjaz> sej jest sm tud že najdu :)
<CrazyLemon> i'm a bookmark hoarder!
<matjaz> jest se bom lotu pa probu openpht namest kodija not fliknt
<CrazyLemon> why would you do something like that
<idioterna> he's a monster
<matjaz> I'm a Plex guy, that's why
<CrazyLemon> koliko addonov pa ma openpht v primerjavi s kodijem?
<matjaz> 0
<zdobbie> <=
<matjaz> vsaj jaz jih ne uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> you just weird dude..too many coloured balls hit your head :P
<matjaz> !!!
<matjaz> there are no coloured balls in airsoft!
<CrazyLemon> what??!
<zdobbie> airsoft
<matjaz> IT'S NOT PAITBALL!
<matjaz> PAINTBALL*
<zdobbie> mas plastique fantastique pelete
<CrazyLemon> čak..a maš tist laser tag thingie na seb?
<matjaz> nope
<CrazyLemon> kako pol veš koga si zadel?
<matjaz> 6mm plastične bele kuglice
<CrazyLemon> in če si ga zadel?
<matjaz> fairplay
<zdobbie> !yt norvitch
<CrazyLemon> fairshmair
<matjaz> novritsch*
<CrazyLemon> .yt norvitsch
<jabuk> BORDER WAR 7 -  Airsoft Sniper Gameplay - Operation Skylance 2015 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glc8_JsNJ9M
<zdobbie> .yt the austrian airsoft sniping camper
<jabuk> Airsoft Sniper Gameplay - Scope Cam - Underground Sniper https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxwiPMcFkgg
<zdobbie> spot-on
<CrazyLemon> but he's ont underground
<CrazyLemon> he's above!
<zdobbie> sej leze po nekih kanalih
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a ti tudi uporabljaš te frage? :D
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> samo m4/baretta
<matjaz> beretta*
<zdobbie> kulk mas sensitivity? pa DPI na miski?
<zdobbie> na petelinu*
<matjaz> funny guy
<zdobbie> can confirm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/nora-ekspedicija-kostelica-in-podgornika-pri-34-s-smucmi-in-ozeblinami-cez-grenlandijo/421655
<jabuk> Nora ekspedicija Kostelića in Podgornika: pri -34 s smučmi (in ozeblinami) čez Grenlandijo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> "Operacija Grenlandija: Zadelo naju je že drugo neurje v treh dneh z vetrovi do 90 km/h."
<zdobbie> hjålp
<CrazyLemon> hjälp yourself
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpZjuvI-s8Y
<jabuk> The White Stripes I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself - HD - YouTube
<jabuk> The White Stripes Elephant 4 I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself HD © Copyright: The White Stripes
<zdobbie> it's hjålp, not hjälp
<CrazyLemon> hjȧlp yourself
<zdobbie> it's hjålp, not hjȧlp
<sasa84> wihaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> hjãlp yourself
 * sasa84 popravla unški kronometer za 9.5 minute!
<sasa84> .gif gangnam style
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/pAUg2l9WEV3QA.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif nigga please
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> booyaaahhh!
<dz0ny_> Matjaz za Plex mas kr kul odjemalca
<matjaz> dz0ny_, kje, v Kodi?
<matjaz> karkoli sem probal, je blo bolj Å¡voh
<dz0ny_> da
<matjaz> dz0ny_, a to mislš PLex for Kodi official sceno?
<matjaz> to je samo za Plex Pass uporabnike
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4axWnVlOjlg
<jabuk> Thom Sonny Green - Meh - YouTube
<jabuk> From the upcoming album "High Anxiety" Out 19/8/16. Pre-order the album here: https://TSG.lnk.to/HighAnxietyyv Directed by Thom Sonny Green and Nichola Farna...
<dz0ny_> matjaz: https://kodi.tv/plex-add-on-for-kodi
<dz0ny_> zamenja ti menije interno
<dz0ny_> pac rece js sm db provider
<dz0ny_> matjaz: https://github.com/croneter/PlexKodiConnect/wiki/Some-PKC-Screenshots
<dz0ny_> to le bo :)
<matjaz> aha, to pa ni ta offical addon
<matjaz> bom sčekiru, tnx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj maš kakšno tipkovnico za zravn al kaj uporabljaš? synergy? :D
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, jest mam tisto malo za v eno roko
<matjaz> vorks fine
<matjaz> works*
<matjaz> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Portable-Small-Keyboards-Wireless-2-4G-Keyboard-with-Touchpad-Gaming-Fly-Mouse-For-Smart-TV-Box/32788682664.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10065_10151_10068_436_10136_10137_10157_10060_10138_10155_10062_10156_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10103_10102_10096_10147_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10177_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10181_10183_10182_10185_10078
<matjaz> _10079_10073_10070_10123,searchweb201603_4,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=bfac989d-ee78-41de-a858-b6ed999d08b5&algo_expid=21530950-14de-4a9f-aac3-6053043ef007-17&algo_pvid=21530950-14de-4a9f-aac3-6053043ef007
<jabuk> Portable Small Keyboards Wireless 2.4G Keyboard with Touchpad Gaming Fly Mouse For Smart TV Box PS3 XBox Laptop PC-in Keyboards from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<matjaz> neki tazga
<jabuk> Cheap keyboard purple, Buy Quality mouse fan directly from China mouse pad wrist rest Suppliers: Portable Small Keyboards Wireless 2.4G Keyboard with Touchpad Gaming Fly Mouse For Smart TV Box PS3 XBox Laptop PC
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: daljinc :)
<dz0ny_> matjaz: mas pa tud native plex player
<dz0ny_> sam si ga morš samzbuildat
<matjaz> sm vidu ja
<matjaz> zdej tale KodiConnect sprobavam
<matjaz> kr kul
<matjaz> PlexKodiConnect*
<matjaz> dz0ny_, a priporočaš kak minimal skin za Kodi?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kok majhna pa je ta zadeva?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ z daljincem ne moreš tipkat :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tko da kamot z eno roko vse delaš
<matjaz> če pa hočeš tipkat pa uporabiš obe
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: maš virtualno tipkovnico
<dz0ny_> matjaz: default je kr ok
<matjaz> od the kar sem jih zdej sprobal je še najhitrejši
<matjaz> + najlepši
<CrazyLemon> najhitrejši pa najlepši..who are you talking about?
<matjaz> default Kodi skin
<matjaz> https://bin.mkfs.si/slo2_kodi.jpg
<matjaz> Kodi je ofišali awesome
<matjaz> bom kr Libreelec gor ruknu
<CrazyLemon> why libre and why not open?
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> ah..zamenjal sm libre pa open
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201611/the-sorcerers-code
<jabuk> The Sorcerer's Code | Psychology Today
<jabuk> Richard Stallman’s quest to save us from a web of spyware—and from ourselves.
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 7.km  Z od BRESTANICE @07/05/2017 23:33:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.98+N,+15.4+E
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-30
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7719.20, low: 7526.00, high: 7788.70, bid: 7710.06, ask: 7718.84
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 562.792555578 (0.0731249 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-01
<CrazyLemon> https://hexus.net/gaming/news/hardware/117743-atari-vcs-hits-indiegogo-30th-may-priced-199/
<jabuk5> Atari VCS hits Indiegogo on 30th May, priced from $199 - Hardware - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk5> AMD custom SoC powered console runs Linux and supports 4K, HDR, and 60fps content.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/simon.ganza/videos/pcb.10156428315794636/10156428299984636/?type=3&theater
<jabuk5> Simon Ganza - Simon Ganza je objavil video na svoji časovnici.
<jabuk5> Simon Ganza je objavil video na svoji časovnici.
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-02
<CrazyLemon> https://get.app/
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/31706641_2022612448006145_7797806433499611136_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=08ec76939ed5027e69488c4ee10f4c4d&oe=5B5EC531
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://xkcd.com/1988/
<jabuk5> xkcd: Containers
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7603.12, low: 7465.50, high: 7649.99, bid: 7603.41, ask: 7618.79
<CrazyLemon> .eth er
<jabuk5> Nau Å¡lo. Poskusi .eth eur ali .eth usd
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 564.79882632 (0.0740411 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-03
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> lej jih, vsi srbecih prstov
<zdobbie> komaj cakajoc, da lahko spet delajo
<napsy> o ja :)
<napsy> predolg trajal tale odmor :)
<dz0ny> tjhanx ja nsa(tm)
 * CrazyLemon gets dz0ny a new keyboard
<slax0r> mechanical?
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> verjeto rabim kr nove mozgane .P
<matjaz> pa sej si jih zdaj spoćil
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie danes se začne giro ali jutri?
<zdobbie> jutr
<CrazyLemon> ktnx
<slax0r> sem bil v tvojih koncih limun
<slax0r> guzva za popizdit
<CrazyLemon> slax0r welcome to hell \o/
<CrazyLemon> slax0r si šel na hrvaško ali portorož? :)
<CrazyLemon> +v
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: u lipo naso
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ah.. drugič povej da greš pa ti povem kje so nontrafficy roads :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja saj a se je kaj kot dragonja in secovlje?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r odvisno kam greš.. je tudi sočerga recimo
<CrazyLemon> ampak tisto kar se čaka na MP je itak malo nič..večji del je cesta do MP
<CrazyLemon> kar pa lahko konkretno skrajšaš..čez vasi do dragonje recimo :)
<slax0r> ja saj to sem skrajseval malo
<CrazyLemon> takoj ko greš od kopra proti MP lahko greš recimo na tri različne smeri.. prva najlažja je recimo takoj desno po stari šmarski cesti
<CrazyLemon> in se priključiš na vrhu hriba
<slax0r> do vrha itak ni bilo se guzve
<slax0r> pa tja niti ni bil tak problem
<slax0r> nazaj je bilo hujse
<CrazyLemon> nazaj lahko greš v obratni smeri ali pol greš čez gažon do izole in direkt na hitro cesto :)
<CrazyLemon> v obratni smeri po stari Å¡marski*
<slax0r> na hrvaski strani mislim
<slax0r> tam sem sel prvo iz umaga proti sv. marija na krasu, je stalo vse
<slax0r> sem se obrnu pa cez plovanijo
<slax0r> pa potem tam se guzval do dragonje
<CrazyLemon> aja..ne tam nimaš dosti izbire :D ..razen čez buje v buzet in nato čez sočergo :)
<slax0r> ma saj sem do plovanije prisel malo po stranskih poteh, pa je to bilo to
<speed-> hellow!
<slax0r> no
<slax0r> dz0ny: a si morda ugotovil kako hendlat swagger blocke z swaggo?
<slax0r> se mi zdi da za dost stvari nima podpore :)
<slax0r> tale se mi zdi boljsi, ampak je dost outdated https://github.com/landru29/swaggo
<jabuk5> GitHub - landru29/swaggo
<jabuk5> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<dz0ny> sasa84: z tagi?
<dz0ny> slax0r: z tagi
<CrazyLemon> kr fajn dežuva
<CrazyLemon> .rada
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 633.862374574 (0.0785265 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8042.40, low: 7551.08, high: 8102.00, bid: 8037.04, ask: 8047.39
<CrazyLemon> PIRAN
<CrazyLemon> Strela je zadela kamnit križ na cerkvi Sv. Petra. Križ visi na robu strehe in ogroža mimoidoče.
<potrebnasemga> čer
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-04
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro!
<speed-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> yay..sam ipv6 dela ipv4 pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> #changeyourpasswordday
<slax0r> #why?
<slax0r> dz0ny: hvala!
<CrazyLemon> github and twitter did a boo-boo
<slax0r> again?
<slax0r> haz link?
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TwitterSupport/status/992132808192634881
<jabuk5> Twitter Support on Twitter: "We recently found a bug that stored passwords unmasked in an internal log. We fixed the bug and have no indication of a breach or misuse by anyone. As a precaution, consider changing your password on all services where you’ve used this password. https://t.co/RyEDvQOTaZ"
<CrazyLemon> aja..tole github je kr dva dni stara zadeva :o
<CrazyLemon> https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/05/02/0613205/github-accidentally-exposes-some-plaintext-passwords-in-its-internal-logs
<jabuk5> GitHub Accidentally Exposes Some Plaintext Passwords In Its Internal Logs - Slashdot
<jabuk5> GitHub has sent an email to some of its 27 million users alerting them of a bug that exposed some user passwords in plaintext. "During the course of regular auditing, GitHub discovered that a recently introduced bug exposed a small number of users' passwords to our internal logging system," said the...
<slax0r> ce nisi github maila dobil potem je ok
<dz0ny> slax0r: for?
<slax0r> dz0ny: tags/blocks/swaggo od vceraj
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/cryptodario/status/992144017772204033
<slax0r> kek
<jabuk5> Dario ⚡️ on Twitter: "Just check the logs dude.… "
<slax0r> se malo pa se bom resil lastpass \o/
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: girON
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/browserdotsys/status/992106695332687872
<jabuk5> bowser ❌ on Twitter: "whoa it looks like @okcupid quietly deleted this post in the wake of incelgate https://t.co/WMPZnjwTuz (archived copy: https://t.co/LmS4xCNL4T)"
<dz0ny> :P
<fddfgfd> ni mi čist jasno
<slax0r> malo je oblacno ja
<fddfgfd> moja ura ima dneve, sun,dom,mon,lun,tue,mar,wed,mie,thu,jue,fri,vie,sat,sab
<fddfgfd> kaj je to
<slax0r> dom es domingo cabron
<slax0r> no hablas espanol?
<fddfgfd> ja ok i get it now
<fddfgfd> v esp, in eng jezikih je
<slax0r> si
<fddfgfd> sami ni mi jasno kako to oni mislijo
<fddfgfd> podnevi v esp ponoči pa v eng
<fddfgfd> al kaj
<slax0r> ja verjetno za dve polji preskakuje
<slax0r> ti nastavis na sun in potem preskoci na mon, za dve mesti, torej izpusti dom
<slax0r> lahko si pa nastavis na dom in ti za dve mesti preskoci na lun
<fddfgfd> aja kako je pa narejen tak mehanizem
<CrazyLemon> its based on luck
<fddfgfd> :)
<fddfgfd> no sem dal na fri pa da vidimo čez 2h
<fddfgfd> sem prej zgrešil za en dan, datum
<fddfgfd> in sem jo moral prevrtet za cel mesec
<slax0r> gremlins
<slax0r> mislim bilo bi precej neumno ce bi preskakovalo iz sun na dom
<slax0r> bi mel 14 dnevne tedne
<fddfgfd> ne če bi na 12h preskakoval
<slax0r> doubt it
<fddfgfd> zakaj :D
<slax0r> https://www.badgerandblade.com/forum/threads/spanish-day-of-week-how-to-remove-it-from-watch.129122/#post-1797235
<jabuk5> spanish day of week, how to remove it from watch | Badger & Blade
<jabuk5> my seiko and macko has like a spanish and english day week, it stays on spanish day, example when mid nght comes it changes the number of month, then...
<slax0r> ker bi bilo neprakticno?!
<fddfgfd> kaj pa če bi podnevi imel anglež uro, ponoč pa žena španka
<fddfgfd> ja ne da se odstranit
<fddfgfd> edin če bi jo razdru pa ven pobral nalepke
<fddfgfd> bi lahk pol vse 2x napisal
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-05
<CrazyLemon> .yt game night
<jabuk5> Ni zadetka
<CrazyLemon> c'mon!
<idioterna> not enough pot error
<CrazyLemon> https://www.tunngle.net/
<jabuk5> Tunngle - The Global LAN Gaming Network
<jabuk5> LAN Gaming over the Internet. With Tunngle you can use the Local Area Network Multiplayer Option of your games to play with your friends online.
<CrazyLemon> lol.. kakšni pa so ti GDPR zahtevki da jih je tako težko implementirat?
<lynxlynxlynx> vse živo
<lynxlynxlynx> glede piškotkov je malo bolj strogo, vsak mora imet možnost zahtevat izbris in izpis vseh podatkov, nič ne sme biti opt-out; povsod, kjer zbiraš podatke, mora pisati zakaj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwMDvPCGeE0
<jabuk5> NASA TV Public-Education - YouTube
<jabuk5> NASA TV airs a variety of regularly scheduled, pre-recorded educational and public relations programming 24 hours a day on its various channels. Programs inc...
<CrazyLemon> T-35'
<CrazyLemon> T-25'
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-06
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk5> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7942.62, low: 7911.17, high: 8301.00, bid: 7941.01, ask: 7942.62
<jabuk5> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 647.374016268 (0.0810487 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Eurosport/videos/10157377085119745/
<jabuk5> Eurosport - Errrr...what?!Can you figure this one out,...
<jabuk5> Errrr...what?!Can you figure this one out, because we can't?! 🤔Watch the Giro d'Italia LIVE on Eurosport and the Eurosport Player.
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-29
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.telekom.si/poslovni-uporabniki/ponudba/resitve-za-podjetja/izobrazevalni-center/eticni-heking
<CrazyLemon> hitro se prijavit!
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> ej folk, kter je najcenej internet (samo ta opcija) ?
<CrazyLemon> gugl it!
<CrazyLemon> (se mi zdi da t-2)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa a1
<sasa84> sej gledam
<sasa84> maja se verjtn selm v svoj flet pa rabm net :P
 * CrazyLemon claps for net
<sasa84> tenkju sanšajn!
<idioterna> sasa84: o, nice, kam pa?
<idioterna> v lj?
<CrazyLemon> zihr v kp!
<sasa84> lj ja
<sasa84> dravlje
<idioterna> o kul pol pa loh pomahat pridem k bomo sli na kosiu u litostroj
<idioterna> a si ti rekla da mas u stegnah job zdej?
<sasa84> črnuče
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> upam da bos s kolesom hodila, je lustna kolesarska ob obvoznci :)
<idioterna> po nemski cesti pa ni za hodt ce ne mors vsaj 45 po ravnem drzat
<idioterna> oz. obvozna cesta ji zdej recejo
<sasa84> ma rabm avto... k sm terenc
<idioterna> aja okol hod
<idioterna> s
<idioterna> ok, pol pa nej ti bo :)
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat :)
<idioterna> lahko noc
<sasa84> nočko :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-03
<napsy> lp
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-04
<lynxlynxlynx> https://lwn.net/Articles/787454/
<lynxlynxlynx> Firefox bug disables all extensions
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-27
<sasa84> buhdej, smrt fašizmu!
<idioterna> i tebi, sine!
<idioterna> a kej praznujes :)
<sasa84> valda idioterna :D
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak film? :)
<idioterna> aniara (2018)
<zdobbie> knives out (2019)
<CrazyLemon> knives out gledal..kr v redu
<CrazyLemon> aniara..nisem gledal
<CrazyLemon> will check the trailer
<CrazyLemon> the invisible man je ok..če koga zanima :D
<CrazyLemon> escape from pretoria..v redu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne joči peter, na svoji zemlji
<sasa84> kekec
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, sam videoteke so zaprte... ne morš prit do kaset :\
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-02
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<zdobbie> hoi
<sasa84> vesel 2. maj!
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> ooo idioterna
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/Q5BZ09iNdvo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_platform
